# Canyon Bikes in Action



## RaceFace89 (7. Mai 2008)

Servus,

in der Gallerie ist mir aufgefallen das es viele schöne Action Bilder von uns gibt und da dacht ich mir, das wir sie hier mal sammeln könnten.

Ich mach dann mal den Anfang:







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

(das Mädel auf den Bildern gehört zu dem Roten auf Bild 7)

Gruß


----------



## Shadow84 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

die Bilder sind immernoch toll, Gratulation. Aber ist nicht gerade die Gallerie dazu da die Bilder zentral zu sammeln? Wo siehst du den Sinn hinter diesem Split? Ist doch nur noch ein weiterer Thread den man anschauen soll...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Mai 2008)

Servus,

am Anfang haben sie halt nur ihre Bikes gepostet:Neu,mit Änderungen etc  und haben Gewichte und Spezifikationen mit angegeben...mitlerweile gibt es dort alles an Bildern vertreten.

Würde halt nur noch gern an andere Stelle die Bilder mit Action gesammelt sehen, in anderen Herstellerforen gibt es diese Trennung mitlerweile auch.
( beschimpft mich als mitläufer   )

Gruß


----------



## xstephanx (7. Mai 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir und meinem FRX 













LG


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2008)

Im ersten Moment dachte ich, "wozu noch ein Bilderthread"...





RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Würde halt nur noch gern an andere Stelle die Bilder mit Action gesammelt sehen, in anderen Herstellerforen gibt es diese Trennung mitlerweile auch.


...die Idee ist aber gar nicht blöd: hier ein Thread mit tatsächlichen Fahrfotos und im anderen die Fotos á la "mein Canyon steht irgendwo in der Gegend herum".

In diesem Sinne steuere ich auch gleich welche bei...

MuddyMary 2,5" @ ~0,8 Bar...




Sieht im Detail dann so aus... 




Lustige Stelle mit ein bisschen "Purzel-den-Hang-runter"-Gefahr -- erster Fehlversuch: 




2. Fehlversuch, Radl weggeschmissen: 




Na endlich...






@stephan: funktionieren die Knochen wieder? (und das Radl...)


----------



## DaBot (7. Mai 2008)

Ich find die Idee gut, werde am Wochenende für Bilder sorgen!

@all: Nice!


----------



## xstephanx (7. Mai 2008)

> @stephan: funktionieren die Knochen wieder? (und das Radl...)



Hehe, danke, ja, bin wieder fit  !-hatte ne Prellung in der Bauchgegend.
Das Frx meines Bruders ist auch wieder startklar, juhu.

Am 13.5. schick ich meine Gabel zu MotoPitkan, bin schon total gespannt auf das Ergebnis.
Dämpfer kommt dann, wenn ich zufrieden bin, im Juni drann.


----------



## AustRico (7. Mai 2008)

Guter Thread!

Nördlichster Wienerwald, mit Blick auf die Donau:













Gutensteiner Alpen:





















lg, Rico


----------



## Imothep (7. Mai 2008)

Woohaaa, das sieht ja verdammt nach dem Nasenweg aus, bin erst vorige Woche dort wieder runter.  
Schaffst du es komplett in einem durch, ohne Absteigen?


----------



## AustRico (7. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Woohaaa, das sieht ja verdammt nach dem Nasenweg aus, bin erst vorige Woche dort wieder runter.
> Schaffst du es komplett in einem durch, ohne Absteigen?



Bin dort erst einmal gefahren und um Fotos zu schießen mehrmals abgestiegen, hier unfreiwillig:





wobei sich Klickpedale für dieses Wegerl als nicht optimal erwiesen haben. (Wenn man mal liegt kommt man schwer raus)


----------



## AustRico (7. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...
> Na endlich...
> 
> 
> ...



Oftmals ist halt doch die Direttissima die Beste Linie...
Schöne Bilder, wie immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2008)

Servus,
mein FRX und Ich in Action









































MfG
Astaroth


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2008)

Nur schnell was von gestern...
...unmittelbar vorm Absprung.


----------



## markus92 (11. Mai 2008)

@Astaroth
Schöne Bilder, nur den Evil Eye sind wir gar nicht gefahren (mein Kumpel hat es da letztens hergehauen, deswegen wollte er nicht und alleine ist auch doof). Leider haben wir keine Bilder/Videos gemacht, wo man sehen kann, wie geil der Bikepark ist!!!


----------



## Jrsd (11. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nur schnell was von gestern...
> ...unmittelbar vorm Absprung.



Schööön, aber mit Blitz wäre es noch besser gewesen.


----------



## Trailsucker (11. Mai 2008)

evil eye = saalbach oder wo?


----------



## AustRico (11. Mai 2008)

Nochmal Gutensteiner Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (12. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nur schnell was von gestern...
> ...unmittelbar vorm Absprung.



Sehr schön


----------



## Astaroth (12. Mai 2008)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> evil eye = saalbach oder wo?



Nein Bischofsmais, Goaskopf!


----------



## Hans der Bär (12. Mai 2008)

Drop.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tschobi (12. Mai 2008)

Schöne Bilder, schöne Idee


----------



## Astaroth (12. Mai 2008)

Immer weiter so!


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Mai 2008)

Der Thread gefällt mir! 
@AustRico: Toller Trail, tolle Fahrerei!

@jrsd: der interne Blitz der F31fd wäre zu schwach gewesen.


----------



## FreerideTom (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute war mit meinem neuen Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 am Samtag im Bikepark am Geißkopf. Hier die Fotos dazu:


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

Kein besonderes Bild, aber ich wollte den Fred mal schieben


----------



## tschobi (16. Mai 2008)

Macht nichts, trotzdem schick. Das bist aber nicht du, oder  ?


----------



## cx-fahrer (17. Mai 2008)

Doch, und mein ES06 in XL. Ach seufz, warum ist hier alles soooo flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (17. Mai 2008)

FreerideTom schrieb:


> Hallo Leute war mit meinem neuen Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 am Samtag im Bikepark am Geißkopf. Hier die Fotos dazu:
> 
> Ist das Nerve AM denn überhaupt bikeparktauglich? Was meint ihr was die Kiste denn so alles aushält? Oder bessergefragt: was hält die talas denn so aus?


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Mai 2008)

Ecke Solingen mit TFR8'08 - Grüße Jan


----------



## nailz (17. Mai 2008)

Fast wie´n Chamäleon  
Ohne das bischen Rot/Orange hätte ich dich nicht entdeckt


----------



## CheckerThePig (17. Mai 2008)

hier könnt ihr euer Downhillkönnen unter Beweis stellen. Nach dem man auf der Canyonseite schon Geometrie und Sitzposition Testen kann hier der Link auf ne externe Seite, viel Spaß  
http://www.onemorelevel.com/game/free_rider_2


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2008)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Ecke Solingen mit TFR8'08 - Grüße Jan




Ich wusste doch dass grün gut im Gelände aussieht. 

Dainese Helm?


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch dass grün gut im Gelände aussieht.



Und das Bike geht auch richtig gut. Hab noch ein ES7'07. . . hätte nie gedacht - aber gehofft -, dass die Bikes so unterschiedlich sind. Fühle mich auf beiden pudelwohl - je nach Einsatz. Der Kauf hat sich voll gelohnt  



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dainese Helm?



Ja, Dainese. Hab einige Helme aufgehabt (Specialized, Bell, Giro, 661). Der Dainese sitzt für mich perfekt und fühlt sich um Welten besser an als die anderen. Ist für mich seinen Preis wert.

LG
Jan


----------



## androsch5378 (17. Mai 2008)

Und ab ins Gemüse


----------



## FreerideTom (18. Mai 2008)

@CheckerThePig:

Servus,

ehrlich gesagt wars ein Experiment mit dem  Nerve AM5 im Bikepark zu fahren. Ich kann nur sagen, es hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und das Bike hat keinerlei Schaden davon getragen. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das Bike nicht für den Bikepark ausgelegt ist, aber ich denke es war mal ein ganz guter Test um das Bike an seine Grenzen zu bringen. 

Ich habe natürlich Sachen wie Drops, Dirt-Tricksereien und den DH-Track weggelassen, aber auf der Freeride-Strecke ist da Bike wirklich super gegangen. Auch die Gabel und der Dämpfer haben super gut gearbeitet. Das einzige was wirklich an seine Grenzen kam, waren die Bremsen, allerdings auch erst nach der 6. Abfahrt und da kamen mein Kräfte auch schön langsam an ihre Grenzen 

zu guter letzt kan man sagen, das Bike ist Park-tauglich, wenn man die großen und dicken Brocken weglässt und wenn es einen nicht stört, dass einen die Big-Bike-Fahrer dauernd überholen 
Ich werds aber auch nicht zu oft in den Park mitnehmen, da es auf dauer sicherlich kaputt geht.

MFG Tom


----------



## markus92 (18. Mai 2008)

So hier mal eines von mir. Extrem schlechte Qualität und auch nicht der Bringer, aber wenigstens nen Bild^^:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lockenschulli (19. Mai 2008)

@CheckerThePig,@FreerideTom:

Zu der Sache BikePark kann ich auch nur sagen, dass das Bike auch für die anderen Strecken am Geiskopf geeignet ist. Man muss glaub ich mal langsam von der Vorstellung nur mit viel geht viel wegkommen. Bin alle Strecke komplett gefahren ohne dauerhaft von Bigbikes überholt zu werden. Oftmals war dies eher umgekehrt der Fall. Ob das befahren des DH oder EvilEye auf dauer gut für das Bike ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, doch fahrbar sind damit alle Strecken.


----------



## markus92 (19. Mai 2008)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> @CheckerThePig,@FreerideTom:
> 
> Zu der Sache BikePark kann ich auch nur sagen, dass das Bike auch für die anderen Strecken am Geiskopf geeignet ist. Man muss glaub ich mal langsam von der Vorstellung nur mit viel geht viel wegkommen. Bin alle Strecke komplett gefahren ohne dauerhaft von Bigbikes überholt zu werden. Oftmals war dies eher umgekehrt der Fall. Ob das befahren des DH oder EvilEye auf dauer gut für das Bike ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, doch fahrbar sind damit alle Strecken.


Befahrbar mag sein, aber nur mit den Chickenways. Wenn ich mal sage die Downhill/Evil Eye strecke mit allen Sprüngen drin, dann wird das nur mit den BigBikes gehen.


----------



## Astaroth (19. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Befahrbar mag sein, aber nur mit den Chickenways. Wenn ich mal sage die Downhill/Evil Eye strecke mit allen Sprüngen drin, dann wird das nur mit den BigBikes gehen.



Ich denk mal wenn man die entsprechende Fahrtechnik besitzt dann kann man die beiden Strecken auch ganz gut mit einem "Lightfreerider" ala Torque FR, Specialized SX usw. bewältigen ohne das man einen Sprung, Drop auslassen muss.
Ich z. B. benutze auf dem DH auch noch immer den ein oder anderen Chickenway da ich an manchen Stellen die Hosen voll hab 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## markus92 (19. Mai 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ich denk mal wenn man die entsprechende Fahrtechnik besitzt dann kann man die beiden Strecken auch ganz gut mit einem "Lightfreerider" ala Torque FR, Specialized SX usw. bewältigen ohne das man einen Sprung, Drop auslassen muss.
> Ich z. B. benutze auf dem DH auch noch immer den ein oder anderen Chickenway da ich an manchen Stellen die Hosen voll hab
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth


Da hast du recht, nur ging es oben um die Nerve Serie.


----------



## dasLasso (20. Mai 2008)

RESPEKT!!   Ich werd mich hier wohl wieder abmelden ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2008)

Bei lustigem Wetter....







...gestern mal einen neuen Trail getestet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2008)

Endlich mal eine vernünftige Idee, wie man das Coladosenoberrohr gegen Dellen schützt. Hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht! Da kann ich ja doch meinen Mule als Rucksack nehmen  ...


----------



## MasterAss (23. Mai 2008)

Heute im Bikepark Hahnenklee im Harz  











War saugeil!


----------



## Wern (23. Mai 2008)

Erste Trailtour mit dem Torque
Wetter war miserabel, auf 1600 nur 7°C und Regen.
Aber die Abfahrt war traumhaft. Steine und Wurzeln glatt wie Schmierseife 
















Torque geht soweit gut, konnte aber seine Stärken im Vergleich zum ESX noch nicht wirklich ausspielen. Denk bei schnellen Trails, auf denen man es richtig laufen lassen kann wird der Unterschied grösser sein. 
Grösster Unterschied zum ESX ist die Gabel. Die 36 hat eindeutig mehr Reserven im Vergleich zur Pike. Da geht richtig was. 

Gruss Wern


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Mai 2008)

Traumhaft einfach nur schön !


----------



## loxa789 (24. Mai 2008)

Wo und wann findet ihr zeit zum um solche geilen Fotos zu schiessen. Wenn ich bike finde ich es immer zu schade um mal anzuhalten.


----------



## Wern (24. Mai 2008)

Einfach jemanden mitnehmen der fotografiert.


----------



## Wern (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte da auch noch was von gestern:


----------



## thto (25. Mai 2008)

der thread ist eine sehr gute idee, wunderschöne pics....


----------



## Alpenkind (25. Mai 2008)

So, mal'n Torque im Tiefflug.


----------



## johnnyg (25. Mai 2008)

Geile Pics Leute  
weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (25. Mai 2008)

So, hier gebe ich meinen "Senf" von heute noch dazu  







Weil´s so geil ist in groß!


----------



## andy01 (25. Mai 2008)

War heut auch mal unterweg´s








War aber nicht so mörderisch,


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2008)

Beerenstieg/Harz, Rumpelwege runterbrechen:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/106332]
	
[/URL]

[email protected] RaD fürs Foto! Er hat versucht sein Rad an der Kante kaputtzumachen, ging aber nicht. Ist halt was stabiles:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/106005]
	
[/URL]

Andere Canyonfahrer waren auch dabei:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/105996]
	
[/URL]

Mehr im Harzforum.


----------



## GerhardO (26. Mai 2008)

Hm, dann werd ich mal die Bilder aus der Galerie hier reinstellen. Ich hoffe, es langweilt nicht!





















Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Astaroth (26. Mai 2008)

Nice Pics !


----------



## tschobi (26. Mai 2008)

Warum soll es langweilen- sehr schöne pics...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2008)

Weils so schön war und mein ES jetzt nicht mehr in den Harz darf, nochmal ein Bild vom Harz am WE (Pfarrstieg), eine der etwas flowigeren Passagen, wo mans richtig krachen lassen kann.


----------



## GerhardO (27. Mai 2008)

Ich komm ja ursprünglich auch ausm Mittelgebirge (Bayer. Wald) und muss sagen, dass mich die Landschaft und die Trails mit diesen Granitblöcken immer wieder fasziniert! 

G.


----------



## MasterAss (27. Mai 2008)

Der Harz ist scho geil, dass stimmt! Warst schonmal da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2008)

Ich war letztes Wochenende endlich mal in Innsbruck -- wunderbare Stadt, angenehme Menschen, herrliche Berge und TRAUMTRAILS!

Auf der Patscher-Alm...




(Große Version)

Auch auf der Patscheralm: die weltbesten Kaspressknedl mit dem weltbesten Salat... 




Herrliche Trails...




Teile des neu angelegten Trails  von der Hungerburg 




(ja ich weiß, die Sequenz ist mies gemacht...)
Macht echt ordentlich Spaß dort...









Kleines Dropperl an anderer Stelle...




Ein "paar" Freerider in der Tram...



Im hinteren Teil der Tram 16 (!) Freerider, im vorderen Teil alte Leute...


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2008)

Der Bua war genial -- hat selbst 40kg, sein Radl fast 20... 



...das wär so als würde ich mit einem 40kg-Bike fahren. Bin beeindruckt!

Auch wunderbar: die Restln vom NPT...




Fehlversuch in die Dornen.... 




Chronologie eines Notabstiegs...




(das Ganze in Bewegung)

Und noch ein vorzeitiger Abstieg -- wenn auch mit Radl...




Lukas rauscht vorbei...




Und Vollgas...




Und ein leckeres Eis zum Abschluss...





Fazit: Ich zieh nach Innsbruck! :jump:


----------



## Jrsd (28. Mai 2008)

@Flo
Einfach super! Danke!


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2008)

@ Flo: Wirklich tolle Bilder! Wie immer!!!


----------



## MasterAss (28. Mai 2008)

Supergeil, wenn ich diesen Sommer in Österreich im Wanderurlaub habe ich mein Radl dabei und ruf den Flo an


----------



## MUD´doc (29. Mai 2008)

Warum _mies _gemachte Sequenz. Ich finde, dass sie auf Grund dieser "Bogenform" einen recht dynamischen 
Eindruck hinterlässt. Ist einfach mal anders.

Die Sache mit der Tram sieht lustig aus (bestimmt ein O-Ton der älteren Leute: "Was´n das für Hippies? Ja ja ja! 
Das gab es zu meiner Zeit nich! Nö nö nö! Müssen die nich auf Kartofffeln-Feldern als Vogelscheuchen arbeit, so bunt, 
wie die aussehen? Ach jo...")  

Respekt für den Kleinen und seinem BigHit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (29. Mai 2008)

Wow, gibt ja wieder eine Menge super Bilder.
@Gerhard: schöne Tour und schöne Bilder!
@Flo: Deine Serie vom Notabstieg ist super, doch immer schön wenn nix weh tut. Innsbruck steht bei mir auch auf der to-bike-liste.
@cxfahrer: Wow, sieht aus wie der 9er vom Rittner Horn runter, dachte ich und dabei ist das ein deutsches Mittelgebirge. Wahnsinn. Zum Vergleich der Weg bei Oberbozen:




Gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

@thory; ich wollte ja auch mal nach Bozen, aber da war soviel Regen. Also Urlaub verschoben - und im Harz schönes Wetter...ganz ungewohnt, sonst regnets dort immer. Ganz umsonst die BB GG drauf gehabt.  
Die Abfahrten sind halt recht kurz, Beerenstieg+Steinerne Renne hat aber immerhin ca. 600hm - dann muss man wieder hocheiern.


----------



## MasterAss (29. Mai 2008)

Die beiden Trails kenn ich garnicht. Hast du vllt. GPS-Daten oder kannst mir sagen wo die ungefähr sind? Kenne mich eigentlich gut aus im Harz. Ist ja nur 50km von mir entfernt...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4803922#post4803922

Wanderkarte "Der Hochharz" oder "Harzer Hexenstieg".


----------



## wagmacX (30. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weils so schön war und mein ES jetzt nicht mehr in den Harz darf, nochmal ein Bild vom Harz am WE (Pfarrstieg), eine der etwas flowigeren Passagen, wo mans richtig krachen lassen kann.



Wieso darf dein ES denn nicht mehr in den Harz  Stubenarrest?


----------



## GerhardO (30. Mai 2008)

@ FloiS: Habs jetzt erst gesehen... Ich find die Sequenz toll! Auch die Skinny-Bilder sind top! Schön, das es mal einer zeigt, wenns nicht klappt!

 
Gerhard


----------



## thory (30. Mai 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @...Schön, das es mal einer zeigt, wenns nicht klappt!
> ...



Och, das kommt öfter vor:




Und auch mal, wenn es klappt:





Gruss
Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2008)

So, ich war mal wieder unterwegs -- mein erster Bikeparkbesuch überhaupt: Bischofsmais.

Anreise mit ordentlich angefülltem T3 Freitag Abend...




Während an den Radln noch kurz geschraubt wird, bereitet sich der Griller auf das vor, das er am besten kann: heiß sein. Dann Ripperl grillen u. Bier, mmmh....


 

 

 



Tags drauf geht's entspannt per Lift rauf...




...und wir glühen erst ein paar Mal die DH-Strecke runter.



(von der hab ich überhaupt keine gscheiten Fotos, kann das Fotografieren nimmer...)

Unglücklicherweise stürzt hier einer meiner Freunde schon beim ersten Fahren so blöd, dass er sich die gr. Zehe bricht und den Rest des Tages vorm Bus sitzt...

Erste Northshoreversuche...


 



Beim ersten Anblick der diversen Drops hab ich mir noch gedacht, "auweh, sowas werd ich mir wohl net trauen". Eine Stunde später, "ah wurscht, probieren kann ich's ja mal".
Und natürlich: simpelst war's.





Alex dann auch...




Und Abflug... 




Langsam wird's auch wärmer...




Bei einem der (angeblich) neuen Northshoreteile bin ich beim ersten Versuch vorzeitig (mit Radl) abgestiegen, beim zweiten Versuch war ich dann irgendwann schon so hoch (gefühlt zumindest -- am Foto sieht's mal wieder harmlos aus... ), dass ich einfach weiterfahren musste... 
Gegen Ende wird's schmäler.




Kurz drauf tut sich Alex auch noch weh. Vorfuß kräftig umgeknickt. 




Noch ein bisschen später, hab mir dann gedacht, die mittleren Drops sollten doch eigentlich auch kein Problem sein...
...sind's sie auch nicht:



...mein höchster Drop bislang -- _für mich_ ist das am MTB schon ziemlich hoch. Taugt mir gscheit, dass ich das gesprungen bin -- hätte ich mir am Anfang des Tages nicht zugetraut. 
(schon klar, dass das technisch sehr simpel ist -- viel simpler als die diversen Wanderwegsgschichten -- aber ich bin mittlerweile einfach so feig geworden, das ist das Alter....  )






Bislang hab ich bei der Highspeed-Druckstufenverstellung der Lyrik keine Unterschiede feststellen können -- im Bikepark jetzt doch. Offen ist mir die Gabel bei den Drops teilw. ziemlich durchgeschlagen, geschlossen nicht. Dafür sprach sie halt dann beim Fahren schlechter an.
Das Mistding nervt mich jetzt ordentlich: die Buchsen haben nun nach einem halben Jahr schon ziemliches Spiel, die werd ich wohl einschicken müssen...  
Der 3 Jahre alte 130mm Allmountain-Hinterbau des Canyons mit Leichtbaudämpfer hält mehr aus als die superteure Freeridegabel... 

Trotzdem: Schön war's!
Gestürzt bin ich kein einziges Mal -- offenbar hab ich nicht genug riskiert...


----------



## DaBot (1. Juni 2008)

NICE!!  

Hätte auch nicht gedacht dass des Bike des so gut mitmacht! Wofür hab ich jetzt ein Torque?


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. Juni 2008)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Sehr coole Bilder.  
Werde demnächst mal meine neue DSLR ausprobieren, dann folgen hoffentlich mehr solcher guten Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder sind einfach nur Fett!!!


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2008)

Japa!! Die Bilder sind einfach nur Fett!! Ge il


----------



## Astaroth (1. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bilder vom Flo! 
Übrigens Flo ich war gestern auch dort und ich hab dich am Lift gesehen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2008)

Danke...



Astaroth schrieb:


> Übrigens Flo ich war gestern auch dort und ich hab dich am Lift gesehen.


Ahhh, dann warst du das auf dem FRX, den ich vom Lift aus die Evil-Eye StepUp-StepDown-Geschichte springen gesehen hab! Toll gemacht!

Bei der letzten Abfahrt war ich nahe dran, den Teil auch noch zu springen. Ich hab's dann aber doch bleiben lassen, bzw. mich auf Teile davon beschränkt -- nicht, dass ich mir am Schluss noch weh tu...


----------



## markus92 (1. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder.
Muss auch mal wieder nach Bischofsmais =), ist sehr schön dorten.

Evil-Eye StepUp-StepDown-Geschichte ist sehr schön, wie ich finde, man kann es eig rollen lassen und ist schön zu fahren   musste beim nächsten mal ausprobieren.


----------



## nailz (1. Juni 2008)

Mannohmann, der Thread macht süchtig.....
Sehr geile Bilder! 
Das  entschädigt ein wenig dass mein ESX heut besser nicht ausgeführt wird. (offtopic: War etwas länger gestern  und nen "Helm" hab ich den ganzen Tag schon auf )


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...mein höchster Drop bislang -- _für mich_ ist das am MTB schon ziemlich hoch. Taugt mir gscheit, dass ich das gesprungen bin -- hätte ich mir am Anfang des Tages nicht zugetraut.
> (schon klar, dass das technisch sehr simpel ist -- viel simpler als die diversen Wanderwegsgschichten -- aber ich bin mittlerweile einfach so feig geworden, das ist das Alter....




Das "feige" Gefühl habe ich auch jedesmal. Nächstes Mal probier ich auch einfach mal aus. Gibt es nen Trick? Einfach laufen lassen oder Gabel leicht lupfen dabei? Ich meine Drops bis zu 50cm kein Problem. Danach ist es technisch bestimmt nicht anders...


----------



## markus92 (1. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Das "feige" Gefühl habe ich auch jedesmal. Nächstes Mal probier ich auch einfach mal aus. Gibt es nen Trick? Einfach laufen lassen oder Gabel leicht lupfen dabei? Ich meine Drops bis zu 50cm kein Problem. Danach ist es technisch bestimmt nicht anders...



Technisch ist es nicht anders. Bei dem kleineren, da ziehste ganz leicht vorne hoch oder eben Hintern zurück, beim großen das ganze etwas mehr, aber wenn du schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit verschiedenen kleineren hast, dann wird das kein Problem sein, den die Landung ist sehr weich, also herhauen kanns dich eig nicht großartig =).


----------



## nailz (1. Juni 2008)

Ich (ungeübter Dropper) taste mich nach der Feierabendrunde zunehmend etwas höher was die Drops angeht. Das geht von 0,6m bis ~1,5m stufenlos von einer Weinbergsmauer. Allerdings ist der Absprung dann seitlich ins Flache (bringt mehr Punkte in der A-Note  ) 
Leider kann ich das aus Kameratechnischen Gründen nicht knipsen wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. Es passt nicht mit dem Selbstauslöser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2008)

(also, nicht, dass ich jetzt der große Experte wäre, aber....)



MasterAss schrieb:


> Gibt es nen Trick?


Wie du schon sagst, ist technisch kaum ein Unterschied zw. großen u. kleinen Drops.

Das Beste ist meines Erachtens, sich langsam, schrittweise zu steigern, wie nailz auch schon gesagt hat. Dann schwindet die Angst auch langsam. 

Zwei Dinge sind wichtig:
a) Bremsen auf. Sonst fällt das VR ab u. man riskiert einen Schlüsselbeinbruch...
b) nicht zu langsam anfahren. Dann ist die Gefahr geringer, dass das VR absinkt. Je langsamer man anfährt, desto aktiver muss man das VR lupfen/Gewicht zurückverlagern. 

Das Schlimmste, das einem passieren kann, ist dass man im letzten Moment, unmittelbar vor dem Absprung, zu zweifeln beginnt. Dann geht's gern mal blöd aus...



Lustig ist jedes Mal wieder die Erfahrung (sei's beim Snowboarden oder beim Biken): 
- vor dem Anfahren: "will ich das wirklich? Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?"
- in dem Moment, in dem man über die Rampe hinauskommt: "hoppla, da geht's runter..."
- bei der Landung: "ah, eh so harmlos..."


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2008)

Danke @markus & flo. Nächstes Mal im Bikepark probier ich es einfach mal aus 

Aber erstmal müssen meine Wellgo Pin-Pedale ankommen. Mit den PD-M647 von Shimano kann man da nix reissen. Haben null Grip ohne Klickies.


----------



## Astaroth (1. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Ahhh, dann warst du das auf dem FRX, den ich vom Lift aus die Evil-Eye StepUp-StepDown-Geschichte springen gesehen hab! Toll gemacht!



Danke, bei soviel Lob werd ich ja glatt rot 
aber leider hat es mich dann der letzten Abfahrt auf dem EVIL EYE sauber zerlegt  bin beim letzten Drop viel zu schnell angefahren was dann zur Folge hatte das ich zu weit runter und somit fast ins Flache gesprungen bin. Hatte vor dem Drop eh schon so ein komisches Gefühl im Bauch und auch keine Kraft mehr. Das soll mir in Zukunft eine Lehre gewesen sein   

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## tschobi (2. Juni 2008)

@Floh: Wie konntest du so lange ohne bikepark leben? 
Ne im Ernst, sehr sehr schöne Bilder. Vor allem die Feuerbilder sind der Hammer. Das du nicht mehr fotografieren kannst, finde ich nicht. 
Ihr habt aber echt einen schönen bikepark bei euch da unten. 

Mit meinem esx im park springe ich auch höchstens drops, wie dein "Mittlerer".
Ginge zwar noch etwas mehr, aber dafür hab ich zuviel Schiss um mein bike und um mich 
Den Rest müssen die torquies machen.

Und auf dem Northshore, wo du nicht mehr absteigen konntest sieht man schon das es mächtig hoch und schmal wird. Zumindest wenn man soetwas schonmal selber gefahren hat. Top


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juni 2008)

So, bin nach drei Tagen abstinenz auch wieder online und muss feststellen, dass hier wirklich was gezeigt wird!

@FloiS: Ich bin auch nicht der große "Hucker" und vor NS-Trails hab ich immer noch nen Heidenrespekt. Aber So ein/zwei Tage in nem Park schrauben das eigene Können und den Mut ordentlich in die Höhe! Der Lift könnte allerdings etwas schneller sein, gelle?!  

Bischofsmais kenn ich sehr gut - komm ja aus der Ecke. War aber damals, als es noch keinen Park gab, auch schon gut! Es gibt neben dem Park noch zahlreiche andere schöne (und auch technisch schwerere) Trails... Leider liegen die besten Trails des Bayerwaldes im Nationalpark und sind für Radler definitiv gesperrt.  

@MasterAss: ja, war schon im Harz, aber nur zum Besuch der Oma... Denke aber, dass sich diese Mittelgebirgstrails irgendwie gleichen.

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juni 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @MasterAss: ja, war schon im Harz, aber nur zum Besuch der Oma... Denke aber, dass sich diese Mittelgebirgstrails irgendwie gleichen.
> 
> ...



Ach und die Alpentrails gleichen sich nicht auch irgendwie   

Die spezielle düstere und glitschig-modrige Grundstimmung im Oberharz ist eigentlich nur im Herbst/Winter richtig zu erleben.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/39947]
	
[/URL]
Als ich das erste Mal die Rumpeltrails da gefahren bin hats mich an den 668 vom Mt. Stivo nach Arco erinnert - Viehtriebwege, die bis auf das Untergestein komplett ausgewaschen sind. Meist breit, aber nicht ultrasteil. Nie ausgesetzt und meist im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (2. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach und die Alpentrails gleichen sich nicht auch irgendwie



Mein ich ja nicht abfällig! Im Gegenteil! Und ja, die Alpentrails gleichen sich auch - alle gehens höher hinauf!


----------



## AustRico (2. Juni 2008)

Im "schönsten Tal der Welt"


----------



## thory (2. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ......aber ich bin mittlerweile einfach so feig geworden, das ist das Alter....


Was? Bei Dir auch? Diese Ausrede nehme ich Dir noch ned ab 




> Gestürzt bin ich kein einziges Mal -- offenbar hab ich nicht genug riskiert...


zumindest hast Du nicht zuviel riskiert! 

Schöne Bilder Flo und schöner Bericht!

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## thory (2. Juni 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> Im "schönsten Tal der Welt"



Schöne Bilder! Gibts auch das "Beweisfoto" wie Du die Kurve bekommen hast 

Gruss


----------



## AustRico (2. Juni 2008)

thory schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! Gibts auch das "Beweisfoto" wie Du die Kurve bekommen hast
> 
> Gruss



Kann dir nur noch das hier anbieten (2x weder Canyon noch ich im Bild, sondern Chris mit seinem Ghost CC´ler; deshalb kleiner ), den Rest musst du "glauben":


----------



## markus92 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
so nachdem ihr alle schöne Bilder gezeigt hab, zeig ich euch mal ein Video von mir und paar Kumpels. Hoffe das passt rein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xwxWw0hICg

Ist schon etwas älter und auf die schnelle entstanden und bekannte Handykamera Qualität  
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch und man kann das Canyon erkennen^^


----------



## Hot Wheels (3. Juni 2008)

Böser Crash auf der Wippe !
Warst du das ?


----------



## androsch5378 (3. Juni 2008)

OHHHH  SHIT


----------



## thory (3. Juni 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> ... den Rest musst du "glauben":


...mache ich!


----------



## markus92 (3. Juni 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Böser Crash auf der Wippe !
> Warst du das ?


Jap leider.
Außer dem Helm is mir aba nix passiert, nichtmal ne leichte Gehirnerschütterung. Danke an den Helm    

Die Wippe war aber falsch konstruiert, die wird jetzt abgerissen, nja leider etwas zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (3. Juni 2008)

Schaut echt böse aus...
Der Schulter ist auch nichts passiert?


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juni 2008)

Da kannst de dir leicht die Bänder abreißen. Hatte ich selber mal gehabt, nur bei mir wars wegen dem Auto.

Aber immer gut wenn nichts passiert ist!!


----------



## markus92 (3. Juni 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schaut echt böse aus...
> Der Schulter ist auch nichts passiert?



Nein alles heile. 

@Calli Potter
Welche Bänder?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. Juni 2008)

Holy Sh...heftiger Faceplant !!! 

Wer so ne Wippe fährt, muss aber leicht gestört sein   

Ansonsten schöne Action. Taste mich auch so langsam an die Hüpferei ran, allerdings nur Tables, kleine Kicker und kleine Drops (max. 1,5m).

Macht scho Spaß, wenn ich auch immer etwas Angst um mein ESX  habe


----------



## MasterAss (4. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand nen Tipp bzgl FullFace-Helm?
Ich will mir einen für Bikepark-Einsätze zulegen. Mit so einer Halbschale ist mir das da alles zu unsicher....

Specialized Deviant?

Er muss leicht & gut belüftet sein...


----------



## DaBot (4. Juni 2008)

Hab mir den Giro Remedy Carbon geholt, bei chainreactioncycles für 165...


----------



## markus92 (4. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp bzgl FullFace-Helm?
> Ich will mir einen für Bikepark-Einsätze zulegen. Mit so einer Halbschale ist mir das da alles zu unsicher....
> 
> Specialized Deviant?
> ...



Hallo,
auf dem Video hab ich den angehabt und wieder einen gekauft (halber Preis). leicht, luftig und sicher  



> Wer so ne Wippe fährt, muss aber leicht gestört sein


Sind wir doch alle i-wie^^


----------



## Tshark (4. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp bzgl FullFace-Helm?
> Ich will mir einen für Bikepark-Einsätze zulegen. Mit so einer Halbschale ist mir das da alles zu unsicher....
> 
> Specialized Deviant?
> ...



Habe mir den Deviant vor gut zwei Wochen gekauft und kann ihn nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die Belüftung ist fantastisch und schwer ist er auch nicht (wobei ich mir die Carbonvariante geleistet hab, hatte allerdings auch den normalen mal auf, der ist auch ein ziemliches leichtgewicht). Der Helm lässt im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Fullface Helmen den Nacken frei und hat daher hinten auch nochmal ein Verstellband. Trotzdem soll er - zumindest wenn man dem Test in der letzten Freeride Ausgabe glauben schenkt - sehr sicher sein. Macht auch einen stabilen Eindruck und trägt sich sehr angenehm (die Polsterung im Backenbereich drückte anfangs ein wenig, das hat sich aber gelegt). Ich möchte ihn auch beim Trailfahren nicht mehr missen, denn ich mag mein Gesicht ganz gerne


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte sowohl Remedy als auch Deviant aufprobiert - der Remedy passte besser und liess sich besser einstellen/aufsetzen.
Nach 600hm Uphill mit Remedy auf war ich aber kurz vorm Hitzekollaps. Das dürfte aber bei allen FF so sein, also lieber gleich in einen gescheiten Rucksack mit ordentlicher Befestigung für FF investieren (Dakine Apex oA.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (4. Juni 2008)

Wenn du sparen willst kuck mal bei H&S Bikediscount.
Cartoni Ramp 70 Euro
Bell Bellistic 80 Euro
Giro Remedy 2006 90 Euro


----------



## markus92 (4. Juni 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Wenn du sparen willst kuck mal bei H&S Bikediscount.
> Cartoni Ramp 70 Euro
> Bell Bellistic 80 Euro
> Giro Remedy 2006 90 Euro



Aber bitte lass den Cratoni weg. Lässt sich mit der Hand verbiegen und der Kionnbügel ist nur mit 4 m2 schrauben befestigt.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (4. Juni 2008)

Schwarzwald-Mädels trauen sich auch den Berg runter... 








Viele Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Juni 2008)

Sauber!

Es gibt viel zu wenig Mädels, die bergab Gas geben...


----------



## MasterAss (4. Juni 2008)

Es wird definitv ein Deviant werden, because of BelÃ¼ftung und Passform. Jetzt warte ich nur noch ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, da ich den ja nur fÃ¼rÂ´n Bikepark haben will. Daher sind 139â¬ bischen Ã¼bertrieben...


----------



## tschobi (5. Juni 2008)

Für den bikepark definitiv der falsche Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sauber!
> 
> Es gibt viel zu wenig Mädels, die bergab Gas geben...



Das stimmt!

Aber die Mädelz, die's tun, fahren uns in Grund und Boden:

Meine Süße beim Hochtragen:






... und runterfahren:





Werners' bessere Hälfte! 





 
G.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2008)

Dass bei dem unteren Bild die Gabel garnicht einfedert...sind halt Fliegengewichte...

Also: Fred *was Canyonbikes action* *now girls on bikes - action * 

Y: auf dem Poison meiner Frau:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/105968]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/106086]
	
[/URL]

Nächsten Sonntag dann mal in Thale mit RM6, wenn endlich mein FR8 Bausatz komplett ist.


----------



## thory (5. Juni 2008)

die meinige sieht auf ihren Radels so aus:


 

 




Gruss


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Für den bikepark definitiv der falsche Helm



Wie kommst du darauf?
Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Fullface oder Halbschale, dann nehme ich doch eher den Fullface.

Davon mal abgesehen will ich keinen Klopper auf´m Kopf. Dann kan ich gleich Motoradfahren.


----------



## DoubleU (5. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also: Fred *was Canyonbikes action* *now girls on bikes - action *


 
Jo, und immer an das generelle Nippelverbot denken!  

Schöne Bilder, vor allem das von der Lady in der Spitzkehre.
Und natürlich die von Flo.


----------



## DaBot (5. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Für den bikepark definitiv der falsche Helm



Wieso? Wegen Stabilität? Oder wegen was?


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2008)

Ladybikebilder hab ich auch  Exklusiv auf den weltweit einzigen Canyon WES unterwegs


----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2008)

thory schrieb:


> bevor Werner und/oder ich Krach zu hause bekommen: die auf dem Bild gezeigte Fahrerin ist NICHT meine bessere Hälfte



Oh, mein Gott - *ENTSCHULDIGUNG* !!! *tiefimBodenversink*

Nein, sowas - hab ich echt verwechselt...! Hoffe, du kannst mir nochmal verzeihen?!   

Habs geändert...! *schweißabwisch*



> sind halt Fliegengewichte...



Musst mal miterleben, wie die einen am Berg stehen lassen!!!  

G.


----------



## thory (5. Juni 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Oh, mein Gott - *ENTSCHULDIGUNG* !!! *tiefimBodenversink*
> 
> Nein, sowas - hab ich echt verwechselt...! Hoffe, du kannst mir nochmal verzeihen?!
> 
> Habs geändert...!


Problemlos, 
 
nur was mache ich jetzt mit meinem posting - das sieht ja jetzt ein wenig unmotiviert aus...


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2008)

Mädels die so Radfahren: sofort heiraten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mädels die so Radfahren: sofort heiraten!



Hab ich schon


----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2008)

@ Thory: Das Zitat und den Satz raus:





> bevor...



Und  schon passts! 

Unsere Damen demotivieren uns schon genug! 

G.


----------



## Pato (5. Juni 2008)

@wuudi: sehr schöne bilder, besonders das untere gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Schulle (5. Juni 2008)

Echt schöne Bilder hier.. 
Ja, es gibt wirklich nichts Schöneres wenn der Partner
dem gleichen Hobby fröhnt, statt nur zu nörgeln wenn man
wieder mal 2 Stunden biken will..
Bei uns geht es leider z.Zt. selten, dass wir zusammen biken
können, da einer immer auf unsere 1-jährige Puppi aufpassen
muss. Dafür fahren wir irgendwann zu dritt..


----------



## chantre72 (5. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mädels die so Radfahren: sofort heiraten!



...mach ich im August   

Sorry, off Topic.


----------



## tschobi (5. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Fullface oder Halbschale, dann nehme ich doch eher den Fullface.
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen will ich keinen Klopper auf´m Kopf. Dann kan ich gleich Motoradfahren.



Klar, fullface auf jeden Fall 
Ich und mein Bruder hatten uns auch mal den deviant von 2006 besorgt. 
Im bikepark richtig abgehen ist damit nicht. Damit möchte man auf keine Felsplatte knallen. Wir haben den Helm ganz schnell zurückgeschickt.
Wir wurden eigentlich schon vorher von einem Bekannten(der relativ Erfolgreich downhill fährt) gewarnt diesen Helm zu kaufen.
Aber naja, er ist halt so schön leicht,....

Das Verschlusssystem ist nicht so der Bringer und die Polsterung ist absolut mies.(dafür natürlich schön luftig)

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit diesen hier. Ist der Hammer:





Fazit: Für Gardasee-Trails oder knifflige Alpentrails(solche die Floh hier immer so schön einstellt) super, für richtige Bikepark Einsätzte ist der nichts. 
Die Schale würde zB einen harten Schlag an einem Baum evtl. noch aushalten(keinen Schädelbruch) Aber du endest trotzdem mit ner starken Gehirnerschütterung im Krankenhaus.
Wer einen Geld*******r hat am besten einen *CC-Helm*(hinten runter gezogen, zB Fox Flux, oder Giro Xen), einen *Deviant* für Gardasee und schwierige Alpentrails. Und einen richtigen *FF-Helm* für bikepark-Einsätze.


----------



## Sisu (5. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp bzgl FullFace-Helm?
> Ich will mir einen für Bikepark-Einsätze zulegen. Mit so einer Halbschale ist mir das da alles zu unsicher....
> 
> Specialized Deviant?
> ...



 
den kann ich nur empfehlen.
Ist leicht, sicher und bei  Hitze wesentlich angenehmer, als der UVEX-MX-Helm meines Freundes. Allerdings ist der von innen besser gepolstert, aber auch ein halbes Kilo schwerer 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Sisu (5. Juni 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> Echt schöne Bilder hier..
> Ja, es gibt wirklich nichts Schöneres wenn der Partner
> dem gleichen Hobby fröhnt, statt nur zu nörgeln wenn man
> wieder mal 2 Stunden biken will..
> ...



....kenne ich irgendwoher 
Unser Babysitter muß z.Zt. auf ihre Diplomprüfungen büffeln, und so bleibe ich  immer mit dem Junior ( fast 5 Monate alt) alleine zu Hause.   Mein Freund tummelt sich währenddessen mit meinem Bike im Bikepark!
Tja....aber es kommen hoffentlich auch wieder bessere Zeiten 

Einen Anhänger wollen wir erst nächstes Jahr anschaffen, und im Bikepark nutzt der uns sowieso nichts!!!

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juni 2008)

@tschobi
Das Verschlusssystem wurde aber überarbeitet 2008, da es nicht so der Bringer war.

Auf jedenfall danke für deine Tipps. 

Ich fahre aber eh "nur" ein ES. Daher sind richtig derbe Geschichten eh nicht drin. Die Maßnahme ist quasi nur präventiv, da ich mein Gesicht doch ganz gerne mag.

Es wird der Deviant werden, aber erst wenn ich ihn billiger sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (5. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Die Schale würde zB einen harten Schlag an einem Baum evtl. noch aushalten(keinen Schädelbruch) Aber du endest trotzdem mit ner starken Gehirnerschütterung im Krankenhaus.



Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, schau mal mein Video an, laut Krankenhaus hatte ich nichteinmal ne leichte Gehirnerschütterung und das aus der Höhe (3m). Für mich gibt es keinen besseren Helm, den man auch noch im Sommer gut tragen kann und nicht schitzt wie unter ner Mütze 
Der Verschluss is überarbeitet, wie schon gesagt und das stimmt die Polsterung fällt nicht groß aus, aber ist trotzdem bequem zu tragen


----------



## fox hunter (5. Juni 2008)

also der deviant schneidet in der aktuellen FREERIDE spitze ab. beim sturz auf den kinnbügel sogar besser als der 661 mit motorradzulassung. hat echt spitzenwerte. hab ihn auch und kann nur sagen das er zum freeriden perfekt ist, weil die belüftung echt super ist. und nicht umsinst fährt "the claw" den helm in den ganzen videos. der hält schon denk ich.


----------



## Stompy (5. Juni 2008)

fox hunter schrieb:


> und nicht umsinst fährt "the claw" den helm in den ganzen videos.



Das ist aber mal echt kein Kriterium für einen Helm.  Die Profis fahren bei den Filmszenen mit lächerlich wenig Protektoren. In der Ausrüstung die Berrecloth in vielen seiner Videos trägt, würden sie einen in den meißten Bikeparks nicht auf die Strecke lassen.
Von so Aktionen wie Sprünge von Brücken und über Geländer ohne Helm mal gar nicht zu reden.

Außerdem ist es den Profis egal wenn der Helm nach einem Sturz kaputt ist, das Equipment ist eh gesponsort.

Man kann von den Profis ja vieles lernen, aber wie man sich vernünftig schützt gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## DaBot (5. Juni 2008)

Den dürfte er auch fahren weil Spezi ihn sponsort...


----------



## fox hunter (5. Juni 2008)

gut, das sollte jetzt auch keine kufebtscheidung sein . aber der helm hat wie gesagt im test echt gut abgeschnitten. und ich denke nicht das die pros bei so hardcore aktionen irgendein material tragen was sie nicht wirklich schützt. er könnte ja auch en fox tragen. die sponsern ihn ja auch.


----------



## frank-man (6. Juni 2008)

Ähhhm - "Canyon Bikes in Action" oder "Welchen Helm kauf ich mir jetzt?". Hallo !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippilotta13 (6. Juni 2008)

@markus92
stellst du nochmal den link von deinem video rein, hab nichts gefunden und bin ganz schön neugierig geworden... 

ihr wollt bilder von bikenden mädels? hier mal eins von mir, leider auf dem rad meiner schwester! von mir und meinem neuen gibts bestimmt bald mehr...

*******, das bild ist zu groß, wie macht man das denn kleiner?


----------



## Tshark (6. Juni 2008)

Besorg dir Irfan View, öffne das Bild damit, dann im Menüpunkt "Image" die Option "Resize/Resample".


----------



## DoubleU (6. Juni 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> *******, das bild ist zu groß, wie macht man das denn kleiner?


 
XP Powertoys Image Resizer mit Integration ins Kontextmenü. Komfortabler geht es kaum.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Schulle (6. Juni 2008)

frank-man schrieb:


> Ähhhm - "Canyon Bikes in Action" oder "Welchen Helm kauf ich mir jetzt?". Hallo !!!




Da hast Du recht. ICH WILL FOTOS SEHEN (brauch neue
Hintergrundbilder  ) Meine Bilder sind noch nicht so doll......noch nicht!!!


----------



## markus92 (6. Juni 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> @markus92
> stellst du nochmal den link von deinem video rein, hab nichts gefunden und bin ganz schön neugierig geworden...
> 
> ihr wollt bilder von bikenden mädels? hier mal eins von mir, leider auf dem rad meiner schwester! von mir und meinem neuen gibts bestimmt bald mehr...
> ...



Nochmal kur den Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xwxWw0hICg aber dann weiter mit Bildern =) leider noch keine von mir


----------



## pippilotta13 (6. Juni 2008)

Nochmal ein Versuch


----------



## tschobi (6. Juni 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Versuch



Top, hast du das noch in größer und besserer Qualität?


----------



## Sisu (7. Juni 2008)

...sind zwar nicht ganz aktuell, aber sobald ich mal jemanden für Junior habe, gibt´s auch von mir Bikeparkfotos 













sind natürlich qualitativ nicht so doll.....vielleicht sollte mich mal der Flo fotografieren 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## pippilotta13 (7. Juni 2008)

leider besitz ich kein programm, mit dem ich das bild größer rein stellen kann...


----------



## AndyStolze (7. Juni 2008)

Du kannst es ganz einfach hier hochladen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/

Wenn du fertig bist klickst du das Bild an und findest unter "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" dann "BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum".

Da nimmst du dann den Mittleren Link und kopierst ihn in deinen Beitrag. Und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Juni 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pippilotta13 (7. Juni 2008)

danke, so hats geklappt...


----------



## markus92 (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
so mal ein paar Bilder von meinem FRX und DC im Geißkopf Evil Eye. Nichts besonders, aber nja  
Vorm Absprung:



In der Luft:



Und beim Aufsetzen (weiß scho bisl weit):


----------



## timtim (13. Juni 2008)

die brocken-rocker im zittauer gebirge.............


----------



## Astaroth (14. Juni 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so mal ein paar Bilder von meinem FRX und DC im Geißkopf Evil Eye. Nichts besonders, aber nja



Der Evil Eye ist schon eine tolle Sache   fahr ich auch gern runter


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> die brocken-rocker im zittauer gebirge.............



Die Stelle sieht soooo easy aus - da müssen wir nächstesmal länger rumüben, es sieht ja so aus als könne man da noch andre Linien fahren.

Wann gehts denn mal nach Schulenberg damit wir hier mit den Enkeln fotomässig mithalten können  ?

Grüsse
w.


----------



## timtim (14. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Stelle sieht soooo easy aus - da müssen wir nächstesmal länger rumüben, es sieht ja so aus als könne man da noch andre Linien fahren.
> Grüsse
> w.



yes ,auf dem bild mit toni sieht man eine andere linienwahl , ich glaube da kann man auch mit umsetzen eine gute L fahren.......
tim²


----------



## Tintin33 (14. Juni 2008)

So jetzt ma mein AM 5.0 in den Alpen letztes WE.





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Sers


----------



## Glocke (17. Juni 2008)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (22. Juni 2008)

Servus,
Action am Goaskopf 

warum kann ich die Fotos nicht kopieren???

war heute wieder Super schön am GK 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Astaroth (23. Juni 2008)

Servus,
wer die Fotos sehen will der soll in mein Fotoalbum schauen! Veilleicht könnte ja einer von euch die Fotos hier rein kopieren den irgendwie stell ich mich zu blöd an.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## GerhardO (23. Juni 2008)

Wie weit hastn Du zum GK?

Gerhard


----------



## Astaroth (23. Juni 2008)

ca. eine Autostunde!
wie hast du das gemacht das hier das Foto angezeigt wird?


----------



## GerhardO (24. Juni 2008)

Sag ich nich! Sag ich nich! Sag ich nich! 

Schmarrn - ich bin in Deine Galerie, habs aufgemacht, dann rechte Maustastn "Grafikadresse kopieren". zurück in die Antwort - hier aufn Battn "Grafik einfügen - Grafik dann auch eingfügt - ok g'klickt und schon wars drin!

Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch bin, hab ich ca. 40 Minuten zu fahren...

Hawa - dere!
Gerhard


----------



## Lasse (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab' noch zwei Pics aus meiner Torque-Zeit:

Einmal das FR:





Und einmal das FRX:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (24. Juni 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Sag ich nich! Sag ich nich! Sag ich nich!
> 
> Schmarrn - ich bin in Deine Galerie, habs aufgemacht, dann rechte Maustastn "Grafikadresse kopieren". zurück in die Antwort - hier aufn Battn "Grafik einfügen - Grafik dann auch eingfügt - ok g'klickt und schon wars drin!
> 
> ...



find bei mir*kein* "grafikadresse kopieren" 
hab sonst immer rechte maustaste gedrückt und dann anschließend auf eigenschaften diese dann kopiert und dann so eingefügt wie von dir beschrieben und jetzt funktioniert das nicht mehr. was läuft da falsch?

MfG
Astaroth

PS: kann es sein das du mein 3er Torque letztes Jahr gekauft hast?


----------



## GerhardO (24. Juni 2008)

Was ich??? oooooh - naaaaaaa - nieeeeeeeeee!!! I kauf ma doch koa oids Tork! 

Noamoi: Geh in Deine Galerie - klick auf Dein Bild - dann wirds etwas größer und es erscheint dein Cursor als Lupe mit nem Pluszeichen drin. Jetzt klickst nochmoi aufs bild - und es öffnet sich zur Gesamtgröße. JETZT die rechte Maustastn und da müsst dann eben "Grafikadresse kopieren" stehn! Wenn nicht, dann hast ne 2.Wahl-Maus, an der diese Option fehlt...!

Sorry, konnt ich mir grad ned verkneifen! Probiers mal - bei mir funzts!

Grüezi!
Järcht ( wie se in Kölle sagen)


----------



## johnnyg (24. Juni 2008)

also leute so schwer ist das mit den bildern doch echt nicht. 

@ gerhardo: es geht noch einfacher 


Hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht.... In der Galerie werden einem eigentlich direkt die links in BB-Codes angezeigt. Also das was man will ( groß, mittel oder thumbnail) kopieren und in den Text einfügen, das wars dann auch schon...


----------



## Astaroth (24. Juni 2008)

So jetzt aber

















Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Obey (25. Juni 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch zwei Pics aus meiner Torque-Zeit



Dein FRX Foto finde ich hammer! Hat mir in der Freeride schon gut gefallen


----------



## GerhardO (25. Juni 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> @ gerhardo: es geht noch einfacher



Ok - der BBCode war bei mir bis jetzt immer ausgeblendet... Asche auf mein Haupt!

@ Astaroth: gern geschehen - auch wenns "umständlich" war ...

So, muss jetzt auch mal nach Bildchen suchen...kram... kruschel ...


----------



## longtom76 (25. Juni 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch zwei Pics aus meiner Torque-Zeit:
> 
> Einmal das FR:
> 
> ...




Das FRX-Bild ist wirklich unglaublich... Respekt vorm Biker aber umso mehr vorm Fotografen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Lasse (25. Juni 2008)

Der ist Profi (der Fotograf), der muss das können  Aber ich sag´s ihm trotzdem gerne.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2008)

@lasse: gscheit geil gesprungen...!

Die Fotografiererei mit Super-WW und Blitzerei auf 2. Vorhang kommt auch wunderbar...


----------



## hopfer (26. Juni 2008)

@ Lasse
Wie immer Super Chris 

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (26. Juni 2008)

gibts das 2. torque bild nicht auch als Sequenz oder täusch ich mich

geiles bild


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. Juni 2008)

@ Sebot: 

Unteres ist schön. Schmittenhöhe?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## thto (29. Juni 2008)




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2008)

Radltragetour heute -- meine Kondition ist am Hund, lustig war's dennoch...
...ganz besonders bergab... 
















Große Version.


----------



## DaBot (29. Juni 2008)

*Neid*


----------



## xstephanx (1. Juli 2008)

Waren Heute wiedermal ein bissl unterwegs 






Leider ein bissl unscharf-->






TARZAAAAAAN (mit frx im Hintergund ^^)


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juli 2008)

@FloImSchnee
Ick fall hier fast vom Stuhl. Echt krass, schöne Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (2. Juli 2008)

.Und noch eins zum Geniesen FRX in guter Laune  !!!


----------



## MasterAss (2. Juli 2008)

@Flo: Wo war des?


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Radltragetour heute -- meine Kondition ist am Hund, lustig war's dennoch... ...ganz besonders bergab...



Jaja, echt schlimm, wenn ma die Berg' so direkt vor der Nas'n hat...


Gerhard


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Juli 2008)

Das ist echt mal unfair. Ihr wohnt da wo andere Biker Urlaub machen


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2008)

Achwas!

Und Du wohnst da, wo die tollen Radln herkommen!

Gut - vielleicht nicht ganz das selbe...


G.


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Juli 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Achwas!
> 
> Und Du wohnst da, wo die tollen Radln herkommen!
> 
> ...



Ohne Berg braucht man auch kein tolles Rad 
Aber kann mich ja nicht beklagen, bei uns ist es ja auch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juli 2008)

@daBot u. MieMaMeise: danke!

An die anderen: ihr habt Recht, Berge sind unglaublich wichtig...
...unvorstellbar für mich, dauerhaft wo zu wohnen, wo keine sind...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Juli 2008)

Jetzt kann ich auch mal was beitragen:












Kopflos...




Und mein kleiner Bruder:




Samy


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2008)

Nice!

Ich hab auch nochmal gewühlt und was ausgegraben:






G.


----------



## Schulle (2. Juli 2008)

@ flo und die anderen mit geilen Pic´s

ich sitze hier bei ca. (gefühlten) 50°C im Büro und schau mir in jeder
freien Minute die Bilder an. Ich bin so voller Neid zerfressen.....

Macht bitte weiter so. Die Bilder sind echt schön


----------



## Duempelhuber (2. Juli 2008)

Fahre selber zwar kein Canyon, aber trotzdem sehr tolle Bilder!

Mehr bitte!


----------



## androsch5378 (2. Juli 2008)

Ein Bildchen hab ich noch


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Juli 2008)

Hatt was , Style!!


----------



## tschobi (3. Juli 2008)

sehr geil.....


----------



## RaceFace89 (3. Juli 2008)

ich finde es echt super das es so viele tolle bilder hier gibt und hoffe auf viele mehr

ich selbst werde erst ab dem 18.7 welche beisteuern können,denn da fahren ein Kumpel und ich nach winterbeg und knipsen im bikepark dann ne runde

aber dazwischen liegt im moment noch mein gradiger urlaub und ich musste versprechen in diesem nicht zu biken 

gruß aus münchen


----------



## GerhardO (3. Juli 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> ... und ich musste versprechen in diesem nicht zu biken



Boah - das ist hart! Ist das die Strafe für irgendwas?

Pah - geht aber auch rum und Du freust Dich umso mehr auf den ersten Ausritt nachm Urlaub!

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (3. Juli 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ist das die Strafe für irgendwas?.



ja,gut erkannt




GerhardO schrieb:


> Pah - geht aber auch rum und Du freust Dich umso mehr auf den ersten Ausritt nachm Urlaub!
> 
> G.



genau so ist!

kann mich ja doppelt freuen hab mir auch eine neue kurbel bestellt, aber dabei wurmt mich, das ich nicht mitkrieg ob der dhl-mann kommt und hoffe das die nachbarn das paket annehmen.


----------



## tschobi (3. Juli 2008)

Ihr tut ja so, als wenn der Urlaub ohne bike ein Alptraum wäre!


----------



## androsch5378 (3. Juli 2008)

...Naja wenn man am Strand unter Palmen mit nem kühl´n Getränk in der Hand und mit ner schicken Bikine begleitung mit den Füsse´n im Sand steckt, dann könnt ich auf´s Biken ein wenig verzichten.......


----------



## RaceFace89 (4. Juli 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ihr tut ja so, als wenn der Urlaub ohne bike ein Alptraum wäre!



nach 4 wochen verletzungspause hab ich schon nen kleines, naja vielleicht auch größeres, verlangen nach dem biken, aber ein alptraum is es definitiv nicht!

schönen gruß


----------



## Schulle (4. Juli 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ihr tut ja so, als wenn der Urlaub ohne bike ein Alptraum wäre!



.........doch, isses. Der Sommer ist doch immer so kurz


----------



## para1236 (5. Juli 2008)

Heute auf der Millstätter Alpe. Super SingleTrail auf 2000m.
Und dann 1400m Downhill zum Millstättersee.


----------



## Kasinx (5. Juli 2008)

Is zwar nicht viel Action, aber mir war so langweilig beim Warten auf die Zacke in Stuttgart. (war noch zu verkatertert zum selber hochtreten).


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir was in Asphaltumgebung, im Anschluss an eine Tour...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

Letztes WE in Dresden, Weisseritztal:




Bissl unentspannte Linie genommen, aber immerhin durchgefahren. Es wird.





Flowige Trails ohne Ende...





Ab und an dann mal wieder Rumgeturne (der Stein war genau auf Lenkerhöhe!)





...und wieder Flowtrails mit Aussicht, schön ausgesetzt.Geil!

Danke nochmal an Martn für die Tourleitung und die Super Fotos!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2008)

@ cxfahrer

Ohne Knieschoner, kann schmerzhaft enden


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

War doch nur ne CC Tour. Hab nicht mit so Stellen gerechnet...und die CCler fahren sowas ja mit ohne Federung /Gangschaltung und mit Sattel oben  ...


----------



## Duempelhuber (6. Juli 2008)

Aber das war keine Klickpedale die du da benutzt hast, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

An 5.10 gehn keine ran, ne. 5050xx - aber wie gesagt, CCler fahren das mit...usw.


----------



## Duempelhuber (6. Juli 2008)

Naja, mein Bikehändler meint immer er würde Downhill komplett mit Klickies fahren...

Zweilfe schon an mir selber.

EDIT: Fährst du die in Rosa? :-D
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_2138.htm


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

Hat meine Frau dran. 

Downhill ist ja was Anderes, da brauchst ja nie die Füsse raustun. Clickies sind schon ok, fahr ich ja sonst auch, aber an so Stellen wo man noch übt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (6. Juli 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat meine Frau dran.
> 
> Downhill ist ja was Anderes, da brauchst ja nie die Füsse raustun. Clickies sind schon ok, fahr ich ja sonst auch, aber an so Stellen wo man noch übt...



Aha, ich seh schon...

War letztens beim Downhillen und wenn ich da in Klickies runter wäre, dann garantiert nur mit gebrochenen Knochen...

Kann also doch an mir zweifeln.


----------



## tschobi (7. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Naja, mein Bikehändler meint immer er würde Downhill komplett mit Klickies fahren...



Ist doch auch viel besser mit Klick! 
Neulich war ich beim IXS Cup in Winterberg oben am Start. Da klickt jeder 2. ein, und gibt Stoff. Allein beim Start bringt das schon einen kleinen Vorsprung.
Und man hat während der Abfahrt einen besseren Halt, kann auch nach einer Kurve wieder ordentlich antreten.

Ist halt immer noch die Sache mit der Angst. Besser geht es allemal. Wenn man sich nicht wohl fühlt lässt man es auch besser, sonst fällt man mit Sicherheit

Nicht zu verwechseln mit Northshore Elementen oder sehr technischen Sachen(zB. was Floh uns da zeigt- übrigens sehr geil gefahren. Ich weiß wie schwer das ist, allein schon das hochkommen). 
Da sind Klick-Pedale nicht zu gebrauchen.

Am Ende muss das Gefühl entscheiden.


----------



## ES5Teufel (7. Juli 2008)

CXFahrer  wo genau war den die Tour im Weißerritztal? Ich wohne da in der Nähe.


----------



## androsch5378 (7. Juli 2008)




----------



## androsch5378 (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute !





mehr Bilder auf http://www.madmikevideo.com/


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juli 2008)

Du, das Foto hast du ja eh grad gepostet...


----------



## androsch5378 (7. Juli 2008)

ups.......Erwischt .....


----------



## cos75 (9. Juli 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


>



Bist das du ?


----------



## cos75 (9. Juli 2008)

Ein paar Fotos von der letzten Tour.


----------



## Duempelhuber (9. Juli 2008)

Wieso posten immer alle nur Bilder ohne Ortsangabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (9. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Wieso posten immer alle nur Bilder ohne Ortsangabe?


Sorry, war im Karwendel.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Wieso posten immer alle nur Bilder ohne Ortsangabe?


Um keine Hotspots zu erzeugen...


@cos: Traumtour!


----------



## dacrazy1 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi together

Is zwar schon bissl älter (2006) und ein CC-Bild am Monte Bar im Tessin (CH)




Viel Spass beim biken!

Grüsse dacrazy1 ab morgen in Finale Ligure


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (11. Juli 2008)

Torque ES 9.0 auf nem kleinen Dreckhügel:




Viel Spass noch beim Drahtesel reiten!


----------



## GerhardO (11. Juli 2008)

Sieht nach vollem Ausnützen des gesamten Federwegs aus!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Juli 2008)

klick

ein paar bewegte bilder in besch******* qualität, aber das wesentliche ist zu erkennen.


----------



## Hans der Bär (21. Juli 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GerhardO (21. Juli 2008)

Black and white is dynamite!


----------



## thory (21. Juli 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Sorry, war im Karwendel.




Hallo cos75, Du bist ja wieder voll dabei und aktiv!
Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (21. Juli 2008)

Ja, endlich geht wieder was !


----------



## markus92 (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

so mal ein paar bewegte Bilder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKUp....google.de/videosearch?q=geißkopf&sitesearch=
Ist zwar typische Youtube Quali und nicht nur mein FRX, aber was soll es. 

Kommentare erwünscht =)


----------



## GerhardO (26. Juli 2008)

Da hat sich aber einer ne Mordsarbeit im Syncronisieren von Mucke und Film gemacht!

Sehr schön!


----------



## pjfa (27. Juli 2008)




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2008)

Nice!


----------



## oo7 (27. Juli 2008)

aaww, you got the red hopes ... I want`em so bad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (28. Juli 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


>



Was is denn das für ein pornöses FRX?


----------



## DaBot (28. Juli 2008)

Heisst die 888 in Portugal 82??


----------



## pjfa (28. Juli 2008)

That´s not mine 

Is Spanish and with a Marzo 888WC
http://www.foromtb.com/showpost.php?p=4956334&postcount=24


----------



## nailz (28. Juli 2008)

Bitte nicht über die Qualität schimpfen 





Äh, der Zaun lag schon da...das war nicht ich!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juli 2008)

Ein 2004er Nerve ES, mittlerweile getunt mit einer Pike...
...und ein 2005er Nerve ES mit Lyrik, immer noch gut im Saft...

(leider einige Fotos ordentlich fehlbelichtet...)

Erst wird mal brav getragen...








Damit dann fesch geheizt werden darf...









Ein bisserl Lupferei...





Ungläubige Passantin -- "jo, kinnt's es do foahrn?"




Eine kleine Tropferei...





Ein schönes Fremdradl war auch dabei...




Und noch ein bisserl Zirkelei...


----------



## simdiem (28. Juli 2008)

Was soll ich sagen?!?!?! Super Bilder wie immer!


----------



## Big D (28. Juli 2008)

Gestern war ich mit meinem Torque FR 7.0 zu ersten mal (überhaupt)
in Wintereberg und habs bestimmt 15 mal den Road Gap runter geschubst. 
Mal ein (schlechtes) Pic.


----------



## simdiem (28. Juli 2008)

krass meinen Respekt hast du!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juli 2008)

Big D schrieb:


> ...Road Gap...


Holla, das ist nicht ohne...!


----------



## DaBot (29. Juli 2008)

Gut zu wissen dass es das mitmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (29. Juli 2008)

Morgen,

ich habe gestern auch etwas mein Torque ausgeführt. War auf einer "Ausweichtour" in den heimischen Wäldern:


 

 



Gruss


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. Juli 2008)

jep ich muss sagen das hier echt schöne Bilder gibt. 
Aber am besten sind scho meistens die vom FloimSchnee

Grüße


----------



## Schulle (29. Juli 2008)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> jep ich muss sagen das hier echt schöne Bilder gibt.
> Aber am besten sind scho meistens die vom FloimSchnee
> 
> Grüße



Schleimer, aber recht hast Du schon....
Wobei die anderen Pics auch geil sind


----------



## Fischgesicht (30. Juli 2008)

hööööööööööööööö

Ich wollte net schleimen. @ flo: deine Bilder sind bescheiden!!!

Die anderen sind viiiiiiel besser ;-)

nur spass

Grüße


----------



## nailz (31. Juli 2008)

Kleine Baumstamm_*trial*_einlage nach schweißtreibender Single_*trail*_erei bei Temperaturen jenseits der 30°C


----------



## RaceFace89 (31. Juli 2008)

Heute in Winterberg







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hundert4 (3. August 2008)

Ultra Marathon Kirchzarten 2008


----------



## Kasinx (3. August 2008)

Trotz Sommer ein paar Schlechtwetterbilder aus 1500m Höhe:
War aber trotzdem geil bis auf die sch*** Schotterabfahrt.








Technik läßt nach 1000hm auf´m Tork zu wünschen übrig!





Und der-Gute hat sich abgemault:




Greetz

Ben


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. August 2008)

Hättest ihm mal deine Protektoren geliehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasinx (3. August 2008)

Ja, hatter er aber abgelehnt. Hatte seine komischen 661  Softprotektoren am Rucksack, meinte, er brauche sie nicht. Hähä. is aber nix passiert.


----------



## fox hunter (4. August 2008)

In Saalbach auf der Blue Line. leider etwas zu früh getroffen das foto.


----------



## simdiem (4. August 2008)

bunny hop oder wheelie? Eigentlich egal, sieht geil aus!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. August 2008)

Spielerei von heute...
...zwar noch technisch verbesserungswürdig, aber das hier ist ja eh kein Fotoforum... 
(Die Fernauslöserspielerei ist immer ein bissl langwierig...)













Selten blöden Gesichtsausdruck habe ich da...


----------



## nailz (4. August 2008)

Aha, die ersten D80-pics. Weiter so. 
Ich hadere immer noch mir ne eigene, möglichst leichte, DSLR ala 450D zuzulegen oder für die 40D meines Chefs ein (S)WW-Objektiv zu kaufen.
Mit einem Timer-Fernauslöser (~80-100) sollten die größten Probleme des Selbstauslösers behoben sein. Mein Favorit fokussiert vor jeder Aufnahme neu


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. August 2008)

Ja, die wären allerdings auch mit der S6500fd mit dem manuellen Blitz gleich gut möglich gewesen...

Zur Selbstauslöserei: mich nervt ein bissl, dass Nikon da keine simple Intervallmöglichkeit implementiert hat. Gibt's in einfacher, aber sehr gut funktionierender Form bspw. in einer banalen Ixus60. Vorlaufzeit einstellbar, Zahl der Fotos einstellbar. (und Intervall auch, glaube ich)

Dass das simple u. billige (weil rein softwarebasiert) Feature nicht auch in DSLRs eingebaut wird, ist mir unverständlich. 

Oben habe ich übrigens manuell mit Zuhilfenahme der Helmlampe vorfokussiert -- bei so wenig Licht ist ansonsten keine zuverlässige Fokussiererei mehr zu erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (5. August 2008)

Kasinx schrieb:


> Trotz Sommer ein paar Schlechtwetterbilder aus 1500m Höhe:
> War aber trotzdem geil bis auf die sch*** Schotterabfahrt.
> 
> Ben




...sehe ich da nicht ein lecker St. Pauli Shirt? Damit zu biken hat reichlich style!


----------



## Kasinx (5. August 2008)

Adlerauge!!!!

Logen, wenn man schon aus Hamburg-City kommt muss man schon ein wenig Style in die Schweiz exportieren.
Is`super zum biken.

Ben


----------



## Steve Style (5. August 2008)

...die Fans der Freibeuter der deutschen Ligen sind nunmal überall und vor allem nicht tot zu kriegen. Vielleicht schaffst du es ja, dass noch der eine oder andere Schweizer konvertiert.

Mit so einem Raddress und Bike kannst du ja nur auf der Überholspur fahren respektive fliegen.


----------



## Kasinx (5. August 2008)

Danke für die Blumen!
Nich nur Hamburg is braun/weiß!


----------



## Kasinx (7. August 2008)

@floiS

erstmal: Du machst in der Regel sehr schöne Bilder!

Haste für die Nachtaufnahmen `nen externen Blitz und Spotlight (Helmlight) benutzt?, besonders das letzte sieht man nach `nem Spot aus (Reichweite Blitz?).
Cool wäre sicher auch indirekter Blitz.

Gruss
Ben


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2008)

Danke, 

ja, entfesselter SB-600 von links und Helmlampe, damit ich sehe, wo ich hinfahren muss... 



Mit der Umsetzung bin ich aber bei diesen Bildern noch nicht recht zufrieden -- das war mehr mal ein erster Test.

(da gefallen mir diese, die ich noch rein-manuell gemacht habe, wesentlich besser...)


----------



## cos75 (7. August 2008)

Ein paar Bilder aus Saalbach Hinterglemm:


















Außerdem war ich noch 4 Tage lang auf Solotrip in der Gegend Chur, Lenzerheide, Arosa und Laax. Der restliche Urlaub muss ja ausgenützt werden ! Hier ein paar Bilder. Inspiriert von stunzi übrigens zum ersten Mal Selbstauslöser-Fotos probiert. 

Bike-Mitnahme in der Schweiz:




Schilder überall. Verfahren unmöglich.








Fast so schlimm wie Wanderer, Kühe auf dem Trail. 




Äplisee




Erst mal ein Nickerchen.




Weiter gehts.








Mahlzeit !




Der letzte Tag, ne Tour ohne Gondel.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2008)

Ui, fesch!


----------



## nailz (7. August 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Erst mal ein Nickerchen.



 Schnellschläfer!!
Selbstauslöser aktivieren, rennen, hinlegen, pennen 
Sieht trotzdem sehr relaxt aus.

Schönes Revier, tolle Trails! Jetzt is´mir klar warum meine Eltern zum Wandern dorthin fahren. Beim nächsten Mal werd´ ich mich samt Bike wohl im Kofferraum verstecken


----------



## schappi (8. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus Saalbach:

Abfahrt Schattberg zur Hackelbergalm:




Schattberg die X Line.
der Matschteil im Wald:




Panoramaweg in Saalbach:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. August 2008)

@cos 75
wo in Saalbach ist das hier?




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cos75 (8. August 2008)

Wegen dem Trail hast du PN.
(PN deshalb, weil der Weg ist leider verboten und man kommt an ner Hütte vorbei, wo gleich der Hüttenwirt rausspringt und nen Tobsuchtanfall kriegt, wenn er Biker sieht...)

Die X-Line sieht ja auf deinem Foto schon viel trockener aus. Bei uns war es im unteren Teil so extrem matschig, dass sich der Schlamm so dick an meiner Gabelbrücke gesammelt hat, dass sich Äste und Steine (!) darin festgesetzt haben und das Standrohr verkratzt haben. 

@nailz: yup, bin ein 10 Sekunden Einschläfer.


----------



## fox hunter (9. August 2008)

schöne bilder aus saalbach. von mir folgen auch noch welche, hat noch en kollege auf dem rechner. aber die x-line war ja echt übest voller matsch, zumindest am wochenende wo der solpestyle war. hat nicht wirklich spaß gemacht den unteren teil zu fahren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. August 2008)

So, heute war ich auch endlich mal wieder "richtig" unterwegs...

...und zwar auf einer Tour, die mir Schappi empfohlen hat, der dort in der Gegend vor ein paar Wochen unterwegs war. Herzlichen Dank nochmal!

Ich bin allerdings ein bissl weiter -- hab's Radl bis auf 1950m geschleppt. Noch weiter oben war der Trail definitiv nicht mehr fahrbar....
Die Abfahrt speziell im oberen Teil aber herrlich technisch!





Ein freundlicher Wanderer hat sich bereit erklärt, mal abzudrücken...





Und Abfahrt von ebendiesem...









Und dann doch wieder Fernauslöserspielereien...










Traumhaft war's!


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. August 2008)

sieht echt geil haus. haste frein jemacht!


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2008)

Wie immer exzellente Bilder. Sag mal warst du alleine unterwegs?
Gruß Simon


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. August 2008)

Danke,

ja, sämtliche "wanderwegstauglichen" Freunde waren dieses Wochenende ausgeflogen. (bzw. sind auf Praktikum irgendwo in Europa...)


----------



## nailz (10. August 2008)

Das Panorama (die anderen natürlich auch) ist der Hammer! Rechts der grelle Himmel über dem deutlich dunkleren Massiv: 
Ich glaub´ ich studiere mal die Stellenanzeigen rund ums alpine Gebiet 

Haste nen Gorillapod o.ä.?


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. August 2008)

Ja, für diese Zwecke hab ich einen Gorillapod SLR.

Und ja, manche Unternehmen in den diversen Tälern werben in ihren Jobinseraten eh mit Sätzen wie, Dort wohnen und arbeiten wo andere Urlaub machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (11. August 2008)

@Flo, schöne Bilder ! Und Respekt für die Selbstauslöser-Fotos, ich weiß ja jetzt wie schwer das ist.

edit:lese ich da Fernauslöser ? Wie betätigst du den beim fahren ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. August 2008)

Ja, ein Infrarot-Fernauslöser. Leider lässt sich die Verzögerung dann nur mit etwa 2s einstellen, weswegen ich diesen dann immer in der rechten Hand halten muss beim Fahren...


----------



## schappi (11. August 2008)

Hallo Flo,
Spitzenbilder! Dein Wetter war eindeutig besser als unseres!

Ich habe das Wochenende was anderes gemacht und bin mit 3 Freunden ein 24h MTB Rennen gefahren http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5019952&postcount=5972

Kannst du mir mal per PN die Beschreibung schicken wie du ab dem Stahlhaus weiter aufgestiegen bist?
Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder nach Salzburg um mit Varadero zu biken. Dann könne wir ja einmal eine gemeinsame Tour machen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## GerhardO (11. August 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> So, heute war ich auch endlich mal wieder "richtig" unterwegs...



Äh, du fährst aber NEBEN dem Weg ... böser Flo!



Nein, schöne Bilder! Vielleicht kann ich am WE auch ein paar machen... sind in Ischgl...! 

Grüezi,
Gerhard


----------



## cos75 (11. August 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ä Vielleicht kann ich am WE auch ein paar machen... sind in Ischgl...!


Ja so ein Zufall. Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## GerhardO (11. August 2008)

Echt? Nu, geil!!!

Fahrn am Donnerstagabend runter. Unterkunft weiß ich nicht - hat der Flo ausgekundschaftet!

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (11. August 2008)

Was, ich? Cool, ich fahr nach Ischgl.... 




GerhardO schrieb:


> Äh, du fährst aber NEBEN dem Weg ...


Ja, ich weiß, die Schwerkraft war schuld, hab den Weg verpasst...


----------



## GerhardO (11. August 2008)

Ja, Du bist in meinem Herzen dabei...!


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2008)

Ich fahr zwar nicht nach Ischgl aber nach Samnaun (Gegenüberliegend auf der Schweizer Seite zum Zoll frei einkaufen und so ) und das Nächste Woche oder/und Über nächste.
außerdem ist es Dort viel Schöner:
http://www.samnaun.ch/de/weather.cfm
Ich hoffe das sie nicht zu schnell Aktualisieren
LG Hopfer


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. August 2008)

Weil mir grad fad is, häng ich noch ein paar Bilder an...
...hab nämlich ganz auf die Hosentaschenkamera vergessen...

Trailansicht von oben...




Fernauslösevorbereitung...




Nette Viecher gibt's da oben -- große und kleine...


----------



## simdiem (12. August 2008)

Die Idee mit den Viechern ist klasse! Musst ich glatt grinsen ^^.


----------



## GerhardO (12. August 2008)

@ Flo: Bist mit dem Stativ zufrieden? Ich such noch sowas - aber vielleicht noch ne Spur kleiner...?!

G.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. August 2008)

Ja, das ist schon ganz praktisch. Man kann's auch um Geländer, Äste, Sessellehnen u.ä. schlingen. 

Allerdings ist meines für die neue Kamera fast zu schwach -- die ist (je nach Objektiv) schon ziemlich schwer. 

Falls du eine Hosentaschenkamera hast, ist der kleine Bruder ausreichend.


----------



## Hot Wheels (12. August 2008)

Bilder wie im Canyon-Katalog !!!
Wirklich geil gemacht, machst du das Professionel ?
Würd ich so nicht hinbekommen, abgesehen davon
fehlen mir leider die passende Kamera und vor allen Dingen
die geilen Berge vor der Haustür.


----------



## schappi (12. August 2008)

Hallo Flo,
vielen Dank für die PN. Bei diesem  Photo sehe ich auch gut wo du weiter aufgestiegen bist.





Die Bilder sind wirklich klasse!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nailz (12. August 2008)

Ich kenne den Gorillapod, deswegen frage ich.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Falls du eine Hosentaschenkamera hast



Hab´ich, aber ich werde mir den für SLR zulegen müssen. Heute Abend bekomme ich meine heiß ersehnte 450D     
Yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (12. August 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> kleine Bruder



Jepp, merci! Sowas brauch ich!

Ich werd wohl mal nach Salzburg kommen müssen um mir deine Trails anzuschauen! 

Greetz!
Gerhard


----------



## cos75 (12. August 2008)

Den Gorillapod hab ich mir auch zugelegt, tolles Teil.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Fernauslösevorbereitung...



Mir ist nur noch Rätselhaft, wie dieses Foto entstanden ist. Du wirst doch wohl nicht 2 Kameras mitschleppen ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. August 2008)

@hotwheels: danke für die Blumen, aber von "professionell" bin ich weit entfernt...



nailz schrieb:


> Hab´ich, aber ich werde mir den für SLR zulegen müssen. Heute Abend bekomme ich meine heiß ersehnte 450D


Dann solltest du ev. zum SLR Zoom greifen, sofern du auch etwas schwerere Objektive verwenden wirst. Dummerweise hat der dann keine Wechselplatte mehr und ein Kugelkopt ist leider alles andere als billig...



cos75 schrieb:


> Du wirst doch wohl nicht 2 Kameras mitschleppen ?


Doch, eine kleine hab ich immer in der Hosentasche.


----------



## schappi (12. August 2008)

Bei aller Hochachtung vor deinem fahrerischen Können. Ich finde es übrigens sehr mutig von dir solche Touren alleine ohne Begleitung zu fahren.
Was machst du wenn es dich dann mal richtig erdet?
(ich bin halt ein besorger Vater eines 20 jährigen Sohnes)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. August 2008)

Naja, ich fahr schon etwas zurückhaltender, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. Dann trage ich Knie-Schienbeinschützer, einen Helm mit Kinnschutz u. kann meine Grenzen ganz gut einschätzen. Ich hab mir noch nie irgendwas bei irgendeinem Sport gebrochen.

Zweimal bin ich über den Lenker abgestiegen, aber jeweils sauber auf den Füßen gelandet. 

Frisch aufgeladenes Handy ist natürlich immer dabei.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2008)

(bischen laues Rumgerumpele bei Arco, spannenderes -Dent du Chat, Meran- bin ich auch gefahren, aber allein in fremden Gegenden unterwegs bin ich *zu* vorsichtig...).

Gorillapod hab ich auch, geht gut (auch der Tip mit dem Serienbild, danke Flo!). Und wie immer, SAHNE Bilder, Flo!!


----------



## Imothep (14. August 2008)

Jetzt möchte ich auch ein paar Bilder von meinem 2008er Torque FR 9.0 und mir zeigen. Sie sind zwar nicht so schön wie die von Flo (es mangelte einfach am Wetter, an der schönen Umgebung und am Kameramann  ) , aber dafür ist gut zu sehen wie das Bike bei der Landung zusammen gestaucht wird. 
Man beachte wie tief das Tretlager absinkt wenn der Hinterbau einfedert, das sieht irgendwie gefährlich aus... unglaublich was so ein Rahmen aushalten muss.


----------



## Duempelhuber (14. August 2008)

hui, sieht ja echt gefährlich aus....

Ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. August 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> hui, sieht ja echt gefährlich aus....


Keine Sorge, das ist normal so  dafür ist ja eine Federung schließlich da...



Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen...


Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass du während einer Landung keine Zeit hast, den Blick auf den Hinterbau zu werfen...? 

lg Flo, 
der am Wochenende so wie imothep auch gern in einen Bikepark fahren würde, wenn das Wetter nicht so grauenhaft wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (14. August 2008)

Das ist in der Tat normal, keine Angst. Wenn 85 kg Fahrergewicht zur Landung ansetzen dann geht das Bike nunmal kurz in die Knie.


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Hier ein kleines Bild von mir als "jungem Hüpfer". Hat gestern Abend ein Freund von mir mit einer relativ einfachen Digicam gemacht.
Sieht aus wie eine Fotomontage. Kann jemand den witzigen optischen Effekt erklären? 
Flo du vieleicht?







Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Andreas (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Bild von mir als "jungem Hüpfer". Hat gestern Abend ein Freund von mir mit einer relativ einfachen Digicam gemacht.
> Sieht aus wie eine Fotomontage. Kann jemand den witzigen optischen Effekt erklären?



Das ist einfach Bewegungsunschärfe. Wenn im Wald zu wenig Licht ist muss die Kamera länger belichten und hat bewegende Objekte in seinem Bewegungsverlauf.

Was gut hilft: Du musst die Kamera mit dem Biker mitziehen. Dann hast Du den Biker scharf und den Hintergrund mit Bewegungsunschärfe. Das sieht dann klasse aus. Das erfordert aber ein wenig übung und eine ruhige Hand. Profis verwenden ein Einbeinstativ.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Kann jemand den witzigen optischen Effekt erklären?


Die Kamera hat bei einer Belichtungszeit von 1/52s bzw. 1/42s mit Blitz auf den sog. ersten Verschlussvorhang ausgelöst. 

D.h. am Beginn der Belichtung wurde geblitzt und dann noch 1/52s lang weiter belichtet. Der Blitz friert die Bewegung ein, in den verbleibenden 1/52s wird aber weiter das Bild aufgezeichnet -- deswegen der Wischeffekt.

Entkommen kann man diesem Effekt, indem man auf zweiten Verschlussvorhang (= am Ende der Belichtung) umstellt. Dies können aber leider fast nur DSLRs.

EDIT: ja, mitziehen ist auch eine Möglichkeit. (auch ohne Blitz; wenn Blitz, dann idealerweise auf den 2. Vorhang)

Beispiel für Mitziehen:



Dieses wurde auch mit Blitz auf den ersten Vorhang ganz gut. (dieser war aber eig. ohnehin zu schwach...)


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Hallo Flo,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Du meinst solche Fotos. Die hat allerdings ein Profi letztes Wochenende beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg von mir gemacht:







Sorry is leider die falsche Bikemarke. Ist ein Cube Sting das mir ein Freund (Hoerman) für diese Veranstaltung geliehen hat. Ich bin von den Fahreigenschaften des Rades sehr angetan. Genau das Richtige für ein 24h Rennen.
Hat übrigens tierisch Spass gemacht, aber deswegen werde ich trotzdem nicht zum Racer. Ich bin und bleibe ein alter Sack und Spassbiker.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Tongadiluna (15. August 2008)

Die Fotos sehen wirklich endgeil aus und bringen die Dynamik dieses Sports richtig schön zur Geltung. 

Wieviele Insekten hattest du denn am Ende des Rennens im Mund ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Die eine oder andere Fliege ist das schon gewesen!
Bei einem Puls von 160-170 kann ich aber nicht mehr den Mund zulassen.
Zum Glück hat es in der 2ten Hälfte des Rennens da geregnet. Weniger Fliegen und wir als alte matscherprobte Deisterbiker (Schappi, Exto, Roudy da tree und Hoerman2201) haben in den letzten Stunden im Matsch noch 12 Plätze aufgeholt, wir haben uns klasse verstanden und es war ein echtes Erlebniss. Ich bin immer noch am verarbeiten der ganzen Eindrücke.
Ich habe übrigens sehr viel Canyons (hauptsächlich Grand Canyons aber auch ein ES mit Muddy Marrys- der war im Matsch dann der King) gesehen.

Hier einige Impressionen von der Nacht:


----------



## Tongadiluna (15. August 2008)

Wettertechnisch sehe ich keine Unterschiede zum Deister. War dann wohl wie ein Heimspiel. (Deswegen die 12 Plätze ?) Den wievielten habt ihr denn gemacht?
Die Fotos sind übrigens auch richtig gut.


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

116 ter von 350 gestarteten Teams.
Für 4 Freerider http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5033163&postcount=6027 
jenseits der 40 sind wir zufrieden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Tongadiluna (15. August 2008)

Chapeau !!! Alle Verachtung !!!


----------



## Hot Wheels (15. August 2008)

Ich habs auch mal versucht, mit relativ spartanischen Mitteln.
Casio EX-Z110 auf einem 5 Euro Ministativ, auf Serienbild
eingestellt und den Auslöser mit einem Gummiband festgehalten.
Das ist das Beste was bei raus gekommen ist !


----------



## Tongadiluna (16. August 2008)

Dein linkes Knie sieht danach aus, als hättest du damit im Vorfeld die Bodenbeschaffenheit geprüft.


----------



## Hot Wheels (16. August 2008)

Dank Dauerregen am Vortag waren die Schlammkuhlen etwas
ungewohnt tief, da hats mir etwas das Hinterrad weggehauen.
Bin aber glücklicher Weise neben die Kuhle gefallen und nicht
mitten rein.


----------



## fox hunter (16. August 2008)

gestern bei uns im wald. leider schlechte quali.


----------



## Giant XTC (16. August 2008)

Hier mal schnell ein Canyon - Action Bild von Keke und ihrem WXC in Finale Ligure:


----------



## thory (17. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von GerhardO im ersten Wintereinbruch:



und eines von mir ganz in der Nähe:








Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (17. August 2008)

@ thory  Super schön Nächste Woche darf ich da auch hin.

für alle deine Bilder  sind einfach Super (Endurotrail-tour ; Die besten Singel Trail (Freeride) Pic's)

LG Hopfer


----------



## schappi (17. August 2008)

Wie hoch wart ihr denn da das schon Schnee gefallen ist?
gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. August 2008)

Ich tippe auf 2100m. (tolle Gegend, übrigens!)

Gestern hatte es bei uns schon auf 1500m nur mehr 8°C...


----------



## GerhardO (17. August 2008)

Danke Thory, fürs Reinstellen von mich! 

Super wars! Aber saukalt. Raufkommen sind wir bis 2850+irgendwas... Grenzwertig, aber eben auch nicht alltäglich.

Noch a paar Buiddln davon in der Galerie.

G.


----------



## fox hunter (17. August 2008)

super geile bilder. ihr habts alle gut mit den richtigen bergen in eurer nähe. da kann ich im bergischen land nur von träumen. naja, aber schön ist es hier auch.


----------



## exto (18. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> 116 ter von 350 gestarteten Teams.
> Für 4 Freerider http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5033163&postcount=6027
> jenseits der 40 sind wir zufrieden.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Nu übertreib mal nicht Roudy ist, glaub ich, erst 38...


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. August 2008)

@fox hunter: Fesch! 
Manual, Wheelie oder Landung?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nu übertreib mal nicht Roudy ist, glaub ich, erst 38...


 
39 und genau 2 monate jünger als ich


----------



## Jhonnyzilla (19. August 2008)

ich hab mal ne frage (hab nirgendwo ne antwort gefunden, die es aufn punkt bringt):

kann man mit dem nerve AM gut manual, endo und wheelie machen? bin in sowas noch totaler anfänger und hab mir das nerve am 5 in M bestellt (181cm groß und 86cm schrittlänge) und hoffe, dass ich damit gut manual usw lernen kann.
man kann das sicherlich mit jedem bike... aber ich habs nicht so gerne schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (19. August 2008)

Jhonnyzilla schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage (hab nirgendwo ne antwort gefunden, die es aufn punkt bringt):
> 
> kann man mit dem nerve AM gut manual, endo und wheelie machen? bin in sowas noch totaler anfänger und hab mir das nerve am 5 in M bestellt (181cm groß und 86cm schrittlänge) und hoffe, dass ich damit gut manual usw lernen kann.
> man kann das sicherlich mit jedem bike... aber ich habs nicht so gerne schwer



Wenn du es nicht so gern schwer hast solltest du dir vielleicht lieber ein dreirad kaufen 

edit: ... mit elektromotor *hehe*

Zurück zur Frage: Da man beim AM gut *im* bike sitzt und der Radstand relativ kurz ist geht das sehr gut ...


----------



## Jhonnyzilla (19. August 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht so gern schwer hast solltest du dir vielleicht lieber ein dreirad kaufen
> 
> edit: ... mit elektromotor *hehe*
> 
> Zurück zur Frage: Da man beim AM gut *im* bike sitzt und der Radstand relativ kurz ist geht das sehr gut ...



hmm ja ... gute idee mit dem 3rad^^ gibts die auch bei canyon?? 

gibt es noch jmd der selber ein nerve AM oder ES hat und das, was oo7 gesagt hat bestätigen kann?


----------



## fox hunter (19. August 2008)

danke flo. landung noch etwas im manual gehalten


----------



## oo7 (19. August 2008)

Jhonnyzilla schrieb:


> hmm ja ... gute idee mit dem 3rad^^ gibts die auch bei canyon??
> 
> gibt es noch jmd der selber ein nerve AM oder ES hat und das, was oo7 gesagt hat bestätigen kann?



ähm ... ich habe eins ... bzw. meine Frau hat eins ;-)


----------



## frank-man (19. August 2008)

Zwei geile Dinger... Cooles Bild. Hab mEINS auch an der Wand.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. August 2008)

Jhonnyzilla schrieb:


> hmm ja ... gute idee mit dem 3rad^^ gibts die auch bei canyon??
> 
> gibt es noch jmd der selber ein nerve AM oder ES hat und das, was oo7 gesagt hat bestätigen kann?



Hi, ja ich habe auch ein AM. Bin auch Anfänger was solche Sachen angeht und ich muss sage, dass es echt "einfach" ist, bzw. einfacher ist einen Wheelie zu erlernen. Mit meinem alten HT habe ich keine 20 Meter Wheelies geschafft. Also mein Fazit  Man sitzt echt sehr bequem darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jhonnyzilla (20. August 2008)

@ oo7 & Canyon-Paul: na dann is das ja sehr geil  dann hol ichs morgen gleich mal von der post ab (hatte es auf nachnahme bestellt falls ich noch zweifel bekomme)! 
thx für die auskunft!


----------



## lukassky (20. August 2008)

Hello everybody!

Sorry about my post it's on English but I'm a Spanish boy who owns a Canyon Nerve AM and taking a view on internet found your forum. We, spaniers, also have Canyon and beloving them (as you do) and I apreciate the good work of this german bike.

I bought it 5 months ago and since I got it I couldn't stop use it, certainly I have to say that the Tires Schwalbe nobby nic don't work fine here in Spain, particulary on Barcelona; I've changed into a HighRoller and Ignitor.

So, that's all folkes! I hope to understand a little bit your posts and so about Canyon's and be understand by you, of course.

(I'm trying to upload/post a pic from me.... )


----------



## markus92 (23. August 2008)

Hallo,

also mal was neues von mir. Nix großes aber nja^^:


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. August 2008)

Springt ihr auf Baustellen umher?


----------



## markus92 (23. August 2008)

Isn Spielplatz und daneben is so ca. 2m Streifen Baustelle.

Da liegen immer Paletten und so Zeug rum, da bauen wir immer was und Ja die Arbeiter haben uns das ok gegeben, solange wir imma alles wieder schön aufräumen =)


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (24. August 2008)




----------



## Jhonnyzilla (24. August 2008)

Dr.Bizzaro schrieb:


>



auf dem bild springt zwar niemand oder ähnliches... aber es ist trotzdem extrem geil!!! hat was 

edit: ich wollte m ir das mal in groß angucken... geht aber nicht... da krieg ich nur nen riesen großen haufen von zeichen angezeigt  kannst du das irgendwo uploaden? wär nett  (brauche nen neuen desktop-hintergrund)


----------



## nailz (24. August 2008)

Sehr geil, Dr. Bizzaro, ich find´s recht dynamisch und würde jetzt gerne mit dem Typ auf dem Pic tauschen


----------



## tschobi (25. August 2008)

@markus: Colle Sache, aber deine Landerampe auf dem zweiten Bild sieht irgendwie wackelig aus ;-)


----------



## Big D (25. August 2008)

Mittlerweile hab ich auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder 

Drop ca. 2,50m





Und ein 360° den Step up ( 2m ) hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. August 2008)

Ah, sauber, da kann's einer...!

Wie ist's dir bei der Landung des 360ty ergangen? (das rechte Bein lässt Schmerzen in der Körpermitte vermuten...  )


----------



## Big D (25. August 2008)

Hatt eigentlich alles gepasst. Bin nur von der Pedale beim drehen abgeruscht, hab den aber noch gestanden


----------



## markus92 (25. August 2008)

So mal was neues von mir:







Erste No Foot Versuche:


----------



## Trailhunter72 (25. August 2008)

Hier was aus meinem Urlaub:


*Alpe d'Huez*





































.


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

Big D und Markus 92
Respekt Respekt , schneidig.

Um so weit zu kommen wie Ihr habe ich 30 Jahre zu spät mit dem Biken begonnen.
Wenn ihr mal in die Nähe Hannovers kommt sagt bescheid, dann moshen wir ein bischen im größten inoffiziellen Bikepark Norddeutschlands
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## markus92 (26. August 2008)

Hi schnappi

Danke für alles =). 
Man ist doch nie zu spät zum biken  

Aber stimmt schon mit 15, wie ich bin, probiert man eben mal Sachen aus, die man mit 30+ nicht mehr machen würde, weil man dort an die Familie und so weiter denkt. Der Nachteil mit 15 ist natürlich das Geld, was man fürs Biken braucht, da is locker mal nen 2000er futsch. Aber mit Ferienjob geht ja alles und wenn man die Kohle dann nicht versäuft, sondern spart, hat man ruck zuck das nötige Kleingeld zusammen.

Ist jetzt nicht böse oder so gemeint, aber ich denk mir, so wird es wohl sein 

Am Wochende werd ich mit 2 Kumpels am IXS-Downhillcup in Steinach teilnehmen. Mal schauen was raus kommt 

Ride on und viel Spaß (in jedem Altersbereich )
Markus


----------



## tschobi (26. August 2008)

Das Geldproblem kenn ich auch noch. 
Bin mit meinen 25Jahren auch noch nicht vom alten Eisen, aber früher hatte man eben keine Ausgaben. Mittlerweile verdient man mehr hat aber die 4fachen Ausgaben. 

Manchmal glaube ich, das ich mit 16 mehr Kohle hatte....


----------



## markus92 (26. August 2008)

Das stimmt natürlich auch, wirkliche Ausgaben habe ich nicht, da hast du recht. 
Kommt halt auf den Job an den du machst bzw ob du studieren willst oder nicht.


----------



## stuntzi (26. August 2008)

hier mal was anderes... canyon spectral ax fertig zum uphill durch den vanoise nationalpark.
warum zum paket geschnürt? darum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. August 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> darum.


Ich bin schwer beeindruckt -- phänomenales Projekt!!


----------



## stuntzi (26. August 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich bin schwer beeindruckt -- phänomenales Projekt!!



phänomenal, aber leider aus und vorbei.
vor vier tagen dort beendet, wo alle alpencrosse enden:






apropos "im schnee":




40 Tage zuvor: Spectral-Glacier-Biking in den Westalpen


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. August 2008)

Bin grad dabei, den Thread von Anfang bis Ende durchzulesen -- das könnte aber noch etwas dauern.... 

Dass du dir mit Bikeschuhen die Schneehatscherei angetan hast...
...ich bin da schon immer froh um meine Bergschuhe.


----------



## markus92 (26. August 2008)

Big D schrieb:


>



Sehr schön, echt fetten Respekt. 
Nur sehe ich da nen Cratoni als Helm, BITTE, BITTE kauf dir einen anderen, meinen Kumpel hat es mit 15km/h auf einen Teerstraße hingehauen und dabei sind ihm die Stahlplatten im Helm verschoben und 2 Schrauben gerissen, außerdem kann man den per hand zambiegen. Kauf dir für ein paar Euro mehr nen Giro/Specializied/O'neal. Weil wenn es dich echt mal richtig herhaut, bist du froh um einen guten helm (Spreche aus Erfahrung, 3m mit dem Kopf voraus ne Nortshore runter gefallen, Helm kaput aber nicht mal ne leichte Gehirnerschütterung, will nicht wissen was mit dem Cratoni gewesen wäre)


----------



## fitze (27. August 2008)

Hachja, auch mal wieder was von mir. Eine Woche Portes du Soleil ging wieder viel zu schnell um... hier ein paar Erinnerungen (Ein paar mehr in meinem Fotoalbum)...

Schön wars








es gab viel Northgeshore...








springerei...




kurven...












trails...












und essen...


----------



## tschobi (27. August 2008)

Schönes Fleckchen Erde....
Portes du Soleil scheint ja voll im Trend zu liegen....hört man nurnoch von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (27. August 2008)

Drop von unserem Northshore


----------



## Trailhunter72 (27. August 2008)

Hier noch was aus *Les deux Alpes*:





































.


----------



## wunny1980 (27. August 2008)

du glückspilz
als ich im juli da war konnt man noch nicht auf 3200meter hochfahren. war wegen zu viel schnee gesperrt. schicke bilder. les 2 alpes ist einfach traumhaft.

auf dem bild ist die bergstation von l'alp de huez auch noch gut eingeschneit. ich frage mich wo die beim megavalange runter sind. von ganz oben doch bestimmt nicht. an dem renntag war auch ein übles gewitter.


----------



## timtim (27. August 2008)

WE ,wo wohl ?





leider war der "fodoman" wohl besoffen


----------



## Trailhunter72 (27. August 2008)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> du glückspilz
> als ich im juli da war konnt man noch nicht auf 3200meter hochfahren. war wegen zu viel schnee gesperrt. schicke bilder. les 2 alpes ist einfach traumhaft.
> 
> ... ich frage mich wo die beim megavalange runter sind. von ganz oben doch bestimmt nicht. an dem renntag war auch ein übles gewitter.



Laut Megavalanche-Thread muss das Wetter beim Rennen echt mies gewesen sein, deshalb starteten die auch von weiter unten auf 2800m.

Wir waren Anfang August dort und hatten traumhaftes Wetter, sowohl in Les2Alpes, als auch in Alpe d'Huez.
Dort konnten wir auch von ganz oben losdüsen


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2008)

Geile Fotos Leute. Ich wunder mich nur immer darüber wie ihr "Zeit" bzw. Muße dafür findet. Man muß wohl Hobbyfotograf sein bzw. am fotografieren selbst Spaß haben, um das nachvollziehen zu können. Bei uns ist es i.d.R. so, daß wenn wir wirklich an Stellen fahren, die Adrenalin/Action versprechen, wir zuletzt ans Foto machen denken, sondern eher an den aktuellen Spaß und wir lassen es einfach rocken und rollen. Ich muß mir auch mal nen Kumpel zulegen, der mehr als nen Fotohandy auf Tour dabei hat und es quasi als Profession ansieht gute Fotos zu machen. Bis jetzt entstehen die Fotos normalerweise bei Verpflegungspausen oder im Biergarten. hehe


----------



## wunny1980 (28. August 2008)

wenn du vor den fotos schon 1000hm runter geballert bist, ist eine kleine fotopause doch ganz gut.


----------



## erkan1984 (28. August 2008)

hier fehlt eindeutig ein Hardtail.....





[24h Rennen Chemnitz 2008]


----------



## Trailhunter72 (28. August 2008)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> wenn du vor den fotos schon 1000hm runter geballert bist, ist eine kleine fotopause doch ganz gut.



Das kann ich bestätigen! 
Außerdem will man ja auch ein paar Erinnerungsfotos vom tollen Urlaub haben.

Gebe DubbleU aber auch Recht, irgendwann will man einfach nur den Trail genießen.
Deshalb sind die Fotos auch nicht von irgendwelchen Schlüsselstellen, sondern irgendwo auf dem Trail, wo es gerade gepasst hat und einer Bock hatte auf den Auslöser zu drücken.


----------



## lukassky (29. August 2008)

Oh my god! That are lovely bike parks! I think I gotta prepare a travel to your country! Nice pics folks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. September 2008)

@fitze, hans, trailhunter: leckere Dinge habt ihr da entdeckt...

Ich hab dieses WE mal etwas Kurioses gemacht: bin aus Salzburg, also aus den Bergen, ins Flachland nach Ingolstadt gefahren u. hab's MTB mitgenommen...

Siehe da, sogar dort kann man Spaß haben... 
(wenngleich ich über den Anblick der Berge beim Heimkommen schon wieder recht froh war...)


----------



## Wuudi (2. September 2008)

Nicht ganz so spektakulär wie der Flo 

Am Umbrailpass / Bocchetta di Forccola









Mirja sucht sich den Weg quer über die Wiese, that's "Free"ride


----------



## tschobi (2. September 2008)

Geile Gegend.
Habt hier auf der Hütte geschlafen?


----------



## lukassky (2. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @fitze, hans, trailhunter: leckere Dinge habt ihr da entdeckt...
> 
> Ich hab dieses WE mal etwas Kurioses gemacht: bin aus Salzburg, also aus den Bergen, ins Flachland nach Ingolstadt gefahren u. hab's MTB mitgenommen...
> 
> ...



Greatful! Amazing! And..what's about the landing of the pic? Did you fall down right?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. September 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Am Umbrailpass / Bocchetta di Forccola


Da schließe ich mich Tschobi an -- traumhafte Gegend! 



lukassky schrieb:


> Greatful! Amazing! And..what's about the landing of the pic? Did you fall down right?


Thanks; no, smooth landing on the grass...


----------



## tom23" (2. September 2008)

>




du warst im Klenzepark und hast mir nicht Bescheid gesagt?? 

warst auch im Altmühltal (ist die nächste bikebare Gegend hier im Flachland)?

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Wuudi (2. September 2008)

@tschobi:

Nö, wir sind da rauf, haben Tages- bzw. Halbtagestour gemacht und sind dann nach Livigno weitergefahren... 
..die nächsten Tage werd ich die nächsten Touren im Blog posten


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. September 2008)

tom23";5085030 schrieb:
			
		

> warst auch im Altmühltal (ist die nächste bikebare Gegend hier im Flachland)?


Ja, dort waren wir auch unterwegs.
Der Großteil der Wege zwar technisch sehr einfach, aber dennoch ganz spaßíg...
Einer war ganz lustig -- vom Parkplatz i.d. Nähe des Gasthofs Schönblick aus über die Straße u. dann erst über eine Treppe u. dann fast mediterran wirkenden Weg hinunter...


----------



## tom23" (2. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja, dort waren wir auch unterwegs.
> Der Großteil der Wege zwar technisch sehr einfach, aber dennoch ganz spaßíg...
> Einer war ganz lustig -- vom Parkplatz i.d. Nähe des Gasthofs Schönblick aus über die Straße u. dann erst über eine Treppe u. dann fast mediterran wirkenden Weg hinunter...



yep, aber kurz kurz kurz.

Ich hab mir leider die Schulter gebrochen, als die Sch... Contis trotz neuwertiger Stollen die Karkasse offen gelegt haben (platter Vorderreifen bei 30 Sachen in der Kurve macht aua!), also komm ich nicht mal da zum biken hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (2. September 2008)

tom23";5085030 schrieb:
			
		

> du warst im Klenzepark und hast mir nicht Bescheid gesagt??



Und aufm Rückweg hättest auch in Starnberg zu so etwas:




vorbeischauen können!


G.

@tom: Gute Besserung - und wechsle die Reifenmarke!!!


----------



## tom23" (2. September 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Und aufm Rückweg hättest auch in Starnberg zu so etwas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci, und den Spot in Stanberg verrätst du mir bitte noch!!


----------



## GerhardO (2. September 2008)

Is nur einer von mittlerweile vielen. Aber psssst - leise! Is doch alles jeheim!


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. September 2008)

@tom: ja, wirklich sehr kurz...
(meine zuvor letzte Tour hatte 1350hm Abfahrt...)

@Gerhard: ahh, deluxe! Das wär tatsächlich nett gewesen...

Da fällt mir ein -- zwei interessante Stellen sind wir in Ingolstadt leider nicht gesprungen: 



 



Bei ersterer (Mini Roadgap...) war mir die Anfahrt ein bisschen unangenehm steil, bei letzterer war die Landung sehr kurz -- da wär ich dann wohl in den Teich gerast...
Ewig schade jedenfalls -- der Drop an sich wäre herrlich, dort könnte man auch gut blitzen...


----------



## lukassky (2. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Thanks; no, smooth landing on the grass...



Uh, amazing (again) ! 

Here in Spain we have so many Bike Parks and places  (like SkatePads and so) where it's possible to take spots but not so beautiful than in your country. I uploaded a pic from me took in my city, Barcelona, in a simple mountain where my Nerve can enjoy (of course me too) all the 140mm travel.

I'll try to take a new photo this weekend, if the weather lets me... 

Regards Folks!


----------



## DoubleU (2. September 2008)

lukassky schrieb:


> Uh, amazing (again) !
> 
> Here in Spain we have so many Bike Parks and places  (like SkatePads and so) where it's possible to take spots but not so beautiful than in your country. I uploaded a pic from me took in my city, Barcelona, in a simple mountain where my Nerve can enjoy (of course me too) all the 140mm travel.
> 
> ...



Don't cry bro, at least you have usually much better weather forecasts down there.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukassky (2. September 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Don't cry bro, at least you have usually much better weather forecasts down there.



Yeah..that's true hashash

But believe me it I tell you that's sometimes it's hotter than hell! Buf, Last Weekend we were 30º Humidity 70%...unbelievable

What's the best (I know, it's a difficult questioin) bikePark on Germany?

Regards


----------



## markus92 (2. September 2008)

Sodala, jetzt gibt es auch ein paar schöne Bilder von mir auf dem IXS-Downhillcup in Steinach. 
Ich habe eine Zeit von 2:44.21 im Finale gefahren. Ist nicht die beste Zeit, aber fürs erste Rennen ganz ok.


----------



## simdiem (2. September 2008)

Tolle Bilder. Respekt!!


----------



## lukassky (3. September 2008)

markus92, I have no words just... AMAZING!!!


----------



## tschobi (3. September 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @tom: Gute Besserung - und wechsle die Reifenmarke!!!



Aber nicht nach schwalbe, das wäre dann eine Verschlechterung!


----------



## tschobi (3. September 2008)

@markus: Tolle Bilder..... und die Doppelbrücke sieht einfach Sahne aus....


----------



## Langley (3. September 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Sodala, jetzt gibt es auch ein paar schöne Bilder von mir auf dem IXS-Downhillcup in Steinach.
> Ich habe eine Zeit von 2:44.21 im Finale gefahren. Ist nicht die beste Zeit, aber fürs erste Rennen ganz ok.



Ganz tolle Bilder ! Sag mal: Wie war die urspruengliche Gabel im Vergleich zur aktuellen Doppelbruecke ?  Ich frage, weil a) fuer mich auch ein FRX ansteht und b) in Whistler zunehmend "normale" Gabeln verbaut sind.

Beste Gruesse

Langley


----------



## markus92 (3. September 2008)

Hi,

ich kann dir nur die FOX 36 als Vergleich aufzeigen und da ist die DC kein Vergleich, spricht einfach besser an und mit dem Durchschlagschutz bekommst die auch nicht durch. Die geo hat sich m.M.n auch verbessert und wenn ich mir die Totem neben der 888er so anschaue, dann ist die Einbauhöhe eh nahezu gleich.

Ich kenne die Totem nur von einem Kollegen und der meinte, dass es eine große Streuung gibt, also es gibt gute die sollen wohl funzen und schlechte die taugen nichts.

2009 würde ich mir von Canyon noch mehr Big Bike Modelle wünschen. Könnte z.B so ausschauen:

- Canyon FRX mit FOX 40 (als teures DH-Modell)
- Canyon FRX mit MZ 888 (als billigeres DH-Modell)
- Canyon FRX mit 66 SL ATA (als leichtes Freeride-Modell)

ggf. sollte man auch den Rahmen anpassen, wobei ich finde das sich der FRX ihm downhill gut schlägt, habe aber auch keinen Vergleich.

@all
Danke, Danke


----------



## Langley (3. September 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> 2009 würde ich mir von Canyon noch mehr Big Bike Modelle wünschen. Könnte z.B so ausschauen:
> 
> - Canyon FRX mit FOX 40 (als teures DH-Modell)
> - Canyon FRX mit MZ 888 (als billigeres DH-Modell)
> ...



Sowohl den 40er Fuchs als auch die 888 würd ich sofort nehmen. Ich mag aber nicht mal davon träumen. Waere mal nett zu wissen, wieviele FRX man so verkauft hat - ob sich das fuer Canyon lohnt. 
Ich finds nur albern, das das FRX Aushängeschild Bobby von Anfang an eine Doppelbrücke faehrt, der Kunde aber soll schön Totem fahrn. Hoffnung besteht, denn: Wunder gibt es immer wieder....

Gruss

Langley


----------



## tom23" (3. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @tom: ja, wirklich sehr kurz...
> (meine zuvor letzte Tour hatte 1350hm Abfahrt...)
> 
> @Gerhard: ahh, deluxe! Das wär tatsächlich nett gewesen...
> ...



na servus, ersteres: das ist der kleine Hügel am Hallenbadparkplatz, 150 Luftlinie von meiner Wohnung, das schau ich nach der Arbeit mal vorbei an Deiner Schlüsselstelle 


Wegen Reifen, falsches Unterforum, aber nur kurz: ich bin jetzt wieder zurück zum guten alten fetten Albert, der war immer sehr brav.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (3. September 2008)

war auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2008)

Jepp - wir auch! Bin mit DrBizarro ins nahe gelegene Vancouver gedüst:












Stilleben mit Torque:






G.


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

wau sieht ja richtig toll aus  
was muss man machen das du einem sagst wo das ist? 

LG Hopfer


----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2008)

hmmmm - da wär zum einen die finanzielle Sache... 
Und natürlich ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis!

Oder einfach mal vorbeikommen! Beschreibung via Mail wäre viel zu aufwändig!


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal vorbeikommen! Beschreibung via Mail wäre viel zu aufwändig!


wann?


----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2008)

Mei  - je nach Gusto! Wenn ichs ned vergess' kann ich Bescheid geben!

G.


----------



## fox hunter (4. September 2008)

kleinen drop gebau auf unserem hometrail.


----------



## hopfer (4. September 2008)

sieht gut haus 
wie hoch ist der?


----------



## markus92 (4. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> sieht gut haus
> wie hoch ist der?



Ich schätze jetzt mal einen Meter =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (4. September 2008)

eher 80cm würde ich sagen


----------



## Big D (4. September 2008)

Sooo,
nun ist es endlich fertig, unser erstes Video. 

Ich bin der in weiß auf dem Canyon 

http://www.vimeo.com/1665252

Vielleicht hats ja schon jemand auf der Eurobike gesehen, sollte an nem Bike-Stand im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. September 2008)

Steh ja sonst nich so auf umher gespringe aber die Musik ist ganz gut


----------



## DerandereJan (4. September 2008)

Big D schrieb:


> Sooo,
> nun ist es endlich fertig, unser erstes Video.
> 
> Ich bin der in weiß auf dem Canyon
> ...


Schönes Vid!! Gut geschnitten , geile Mukke und netter Style!  Hang loose........


----------



## simdiem (4. September 2008)

ich finds sehr gut!


----------



## y23 (5. September 2008)

nachdem ich mein praktikum erfolgreich beendet hab, konnt ich heut endlich mal wieder wie ein richtiger student mittags um 12 biken gehn 

kumpel war mit neuer cam und serienshoot funktion am start...
ergebnis gibts hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2008)

@fox hunter: netter Drop -- die Landung halt etwas flach?




Ich nutze einfach mal y23s Posting, meine Änderungen in Fett:





y23 schrieb:


> nachdem ich mein*e Diplomarbeit* erfolgreich beendet hab, konnt ich *gestern* endlich mal wieder wie ein richtiger student mittags um *13* biken gehn
> 
> ergebnis gibts hier:


----------



## braintrust (5. September 2008)

aua...alles okay?
hab mir vor 2 wochen schön das schlüsselbein gebrochen...das nenn ich semesterferien


----------



## hopfer (5. September 2008)

autsch alles okay? was hast du gemacht?


----------



## schappi (5. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @fox hunter: netter Drop -- die Landung halt etwas flach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und ich sach noch:
Junge mach die Protektoren um!
aber nein der Junge hört ja nicht.
Hast hoffentlich nur Abschürfungen. da hift mit Wasserstoffperoxyd auswaschen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2008)

Danke,

die Abschürfungen sind mir egal, die spür ich in drei Tagen nicht mehr. 
Unangenehm sind die Prellungen von Hüfte, Gesäßmuskel u. Unterschenkelmuskel -- kann nimmer gscheit gehen...
(und wollte morgen eine zweitägige Bergtour machen...  )

Protektoren: mein Safetyjacket (das daheim gut am Sofa gelegen ist...  ) hätte Schulter u. Arm geschützt -- Hüfte u. Bein aber auch nicht.

Wie passiert: bei einem harmlosen Sprung mit eigentlich wenig Risiko. Bin mit etwa 35km/h eine Wiese runter, die dann mit einem Höhenunterschied von vielleicht 1m in einen Parkplatz übergeht. 
Hab mich nicht gscheit konzentriert, nicht gscheit in den Pedalen verhakt, bin (vermutlich) mit dem linken/vorderen Fuß bei der Landung von den Pedalen weg, mir selbst in den Unterschenkel reingefahren und hab dann eine "Karosseriebremsung" mit der linken Körperseite hingelegt... 

Gut dass ich so große Knie/Schienbeinschützer anhatte -- der Kratzer in der Kniekappe ist nicht ohne, hätte mir mein Knie ordentlich ruiniert...

Was lern ich draus: wirklich immer gscheit konzentrieren u. visualisieren -- ich war einfach patschert...


----------



## schappi (5. September 2008)

Patschert!
Ich finde das Österreichische Deutsch so schön bildlich.

dabei hast du noch viel Glück gehabt das nicht ein Urologe auf deinen unfall zugekommen ist!





Meine schlimmsten Verletzungen habe ich mir auch auf dem weg mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zugezogen. 6Wochen Rucksackverband











Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## fox hunter (6. September 2008)

ist ziemlich genau 105 cm hoch. ja die landung könnte was steiler sein, geht aber noch. nur höher sollte man da nicht bauen, sonst wird der einschlag was hart. bald kommen auch bewegte bilder.


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2008)

@ FloImSchnee

Wahrscheinlich hätte dein Knie in etwa so ausgesehen:

[img=http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/5306/p1050648kleinxo2.th.jpg]

So mir passiert vor 2 Wochen in einer Linkskurve. Zu tief in die Kurve gelegt, sodass trotz trockenem Teer mein Vorderrad abgeschmiert ist.  Natürlich ist mein linkes knie zuerst eingeschlagen da dieses ausgestellt war 

noja deswegen sind gestern meine protektoren für knie-schienbein und ellenbogen-unterarm gekommen.

Gruß und gute Besserung.
Simon


----------



## braintrust (6. September 2008)

offtopic: welche schützer sinds geworden?


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2008)

Die Race Face Rally Fr Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (6. September 2008)




----------



## schappi (7. September 2008)

Schaut Euch mal das Rennen an: http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/trick-4653.htm
Ich habe mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (7. September 2008)

neulich in der dunklen Schneise... Premiere am BoneShaker:


----------



## 4Stroke (7. September 2008)

> neulich in der dunklen Schneise... Premiere am BoneShaker:



Vielleicht noch ein bisschen an der Sprunghaltung pfeilen .


----------



## fox hunter (7. September 2008)

hier mal en kleines vid der letzten tage. 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xVPKEBkHcRY


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. September 2008)

Fesch!

...das macht so Lust auf's Biken...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. September 2008)

nicht gut


----------



## markus92 (7. September 2008)

fox hunter schrieb:


> hier mal en kleines vid der letzten tage.
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xVPKEBkHcRY



Schönes Video. 

Von wem ist den die Musik?


----------



## johnnyg (7. September 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Schönes Video.
> 
> Von wem ist den die Musik?



Das erste Lied im Video ist "Danko Jones - Soul On Ice", das zweite kenn ich nicht...






schappi schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal das Rennen an: http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/trick-4653.htm
> Ich habe mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



da find ich das aber noch cooler auch wenn es hier falsch am Platz ist 

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (8. September 2008)

Dr.Bizzaro schrieb:


> neulich in der dunklen Schneise... Premiere am BoneShaker...



Wow - hast Du Dich nun überwunden?!  Und mach Dir wg. der "Sprunghaltung" keine Gedanken! Da muss man erstmal runter!

G.


----------



## weichbirne (8. September 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Und mach Dir wg. der "Sprunghaltung" keine Gedanken! Da muss man erstmal runter!




und nach dem 10ten mal sieht die sache eh schon anders aus (im wahrsten sinne).


----------



## markus92 (8. September 2008)

Was habt ihr den nur alle gegen die Sprunghaltung, sieht doch okay aus! Kann da keinen "Fehler" oder sonstiges erkennen


----------



## thory (8. September 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den nur alle gegen die Sprunghaltung, sieht doch okay aus! Kann da keinen "Fehler" oder sonstiges erkennen



Nun, da wir nicht geschteilt. Ich bin da nun wirklich kein experte, aber das muss es sein. Also beim nächsten mal die Füsse von den pedalen nehmen, oder Dich an Sattel hängen und hinterher fliegen, oder wenigstens mal den lenker verdrehen, wenn nicht sogar das ganze bike umkippen . Und ein Schluckauf (hicks-ab) ist auch nicht zu erkennen..


----------



## pjfa (8. September 2008)




----------



## Assfight (8. September 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


>



Woher ist des Trikot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (8. September 2008)

thory schrieb:


> ...Also beim nächsten mal die Füsse von den pedalen nehmen, oder Dich an Sattel hängen und hinterher fliegen, oder wenigstens mal den lenker verdrehen, wenn nicht sogar das ganze bike umkippen . Und ein Schluckauf (hicks-ab) ist auch nicht zu erkennen..



Also auf gut bayrisch einen "seventytwenty-upsidedown-nohanded-nosebonelanded"


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Woher ist des Trikot?



Von *Canyon*?


----------



## DoubleU (8. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Von *Canyon*?



Wieso? Nur weil's draufsteht?


----------



## Imothep (8. September 2008)

Ich finde das Video genial, auch wenn kein Canyon dabei ist. 

http://videocontest.massivemoves.com/de/detailansicht?detail=6459


----------



## fox hunter (9. September 2008)

thx. das zweite lied ist auch danko jones. keine ahnung wie das heißt.

@ ghost boy: warum nicht gut?


----------



## androsch5378 (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute     



VOTE FOR OUR MOUNTAINBIKE TRAILER ON:   


http://videocontest.massivemoves.com/de/detailansicht?detail=6458



Trailer *Secret Trails*  am Start auch 2 CANYON FRX-Torque 2007 modl.


THX


----------



## braintrust (9. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Von *Canyon*?



neeeeee das teil haben die sich da selber gemacht, gabs auch nen thread hier im forum drüber...glaube irgendwas mit "spain" war im titel


----------



## Säme (9. September 2008)

he hallo! ih bin Säme aus der schweiz und wollte mal fragen was du von dem Canyon nerve am 8.0 hältst? will mir eins kaufen bin aber unschlüssig !! vileicht doch ein scott genius mc 30


----------



## Säme (9. September 2008)

sorry das ich da in eure diskusion reinplatze!


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2008)

@Andi: fesch, fesch...!
Wird Zeit, dass ich mir den "Secret Spot" in Sbg. jetzt dann mal ansehe...



Säme schrieb:


> he hallo! ih bin Säme aus der schweiz und wollte mal fragen was du von dem Canyon nerve am 8.0 hältst? will mir eins kaufen bin aber unschlüssig !! vileicht doch ein scott genius mc 30


Falscher Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute



VOTE FOR OUR MOUNTAINBIKE TRAILER ON:


http://videocontest.massivemoves.com...ht?detail=6458



Trailer *Secret Trails* am Start auch 2 CANYON FRX-Torque 2007 modl.


THX
__________________


----------



## androsch5378 (9. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @Andi: fesch, fesch...!
> Wird Zeit, dass ich mir den "Secret Spot" in Sbg. jetzt dann mal ansehe...
> 
> Falscher Thread!




Naja die meisten Aufnahmen sind ja aus Saalbach.

Na und schaust auch nach Schladming zu World-cup Dh. ?



VOTE FOR OUR MOUNTAINBIKE TRAILER ON:


http://videocontest.massivemoves.com...ht?detail=6458



Trailer *Secret Trails* am Start auch 2 CANYON FRX-Torque 2007 modl.


----------



## xstephanx (13. September 2008)

Yeah, wir sind zweiter geworden bei dem Contest!-in der Profi Wertung!


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2008)

Diesen Link habe ich gerade in der Galerie unter Die besten Singel Trail (Freeride) pic´s
Gefunden.
Ich hoffe das ist im sinne von Schpytzyo
http://video.mpora.com/watch/gLNGa2rXC/

LG Hopfer


----------



## DerandereJan (13. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Diesen Link habe ich gerade in der Galerie unter Die besten Singel Trail (Freeride) pic´s
> Gefunden.
> Ich hoffe das ist im sinne von Schpytzyo
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/gLNGa2rXC/
> ...


Geiles Video !! Schön fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, super Landschaft und perfekt unterlegt mit diesem Weltklasse Tarantino Soundtrack! Saubere Arbeit!  Thx


----------



## markus92 (15. September 2008)

So mal wieder was von unserem Wald:


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. September 2008)

So, um den Thread mal wieder auf Seite 1 hervorzuholen...

Nach meiner Tolpatschigkeit vor 10 Tagen war ich jetzt erstmals wieder ausgiebig biken...
Anfangs noch etwas mit Halbgas, ist die Angst, sich wieder hinzulegen aber dann eh bald mal wieder verflogen...

Wie schon lang geplant sind mein Bruder u. ich nach Leogang gefahren, leider war dort der Park zu 3/4 gesperrt wg. zweier Contests. Folglich also weiter nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm auf den Reiterkogel, auch nett dort!






Biken mit Kühen, mein Lieblingsbild von dem Tag...









Die Northshores sind dort leider alle eher breit -- hier ging's seitlich immerhin ein bissl runter...






 

 







Großartiges Tiroler Gröstl zu Mittag... 




Federweg mal wieder ausgenutzt...








Mein Bruder lässt's mittlerweile auch schon recht krachen...











 

 

 

 



Und: gänzlich sturzfrei verlaufen...
(offenbar hab ich also nicht genug riskiert...  )

Bloß mein Bruder hat hier zweimal nach einer Landung das Radl weggeworfen, war aber kaum mit Schmerzen verbunden...




Fesch woar's!


----------



## pjfa (21. September 2008)




----------



## simdiem (21. September 2008)

Wiedereinmal tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (21. September 2008)




----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2008)

@flo: schöne Bilder!
Hier (Goslar Hahnenklee) ist alles eine Nummer kleiner und ich fahre mit 10jährigen auf den Northshores um die Wette..aber ich hab ja auch erst angefangen mit Hüpfen (kein Hüpfbild was geworden ).


----------



## tschobi (22. September 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


>



cityrace?


----------



## thory (22. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...Wie schon lang geplant sind mein Bruder u. ich nach .... Saalbach-Hinterglemm auf den Reiterkogel, auch nett dort!
> ....
> 
> Fesch woar's!




Super Biketag und schöne Bilder Flo!

Gruss


----------



## schappi (22. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @flo: schöne Bilder!
> Hier (Goslar Hahnenklee) ist alles eine Nummer kleiner und ich fahre mit 10jährigen auf den Northshores um die Wette..aber ich hab ja auch erst angefangen mit Hüpfen (kein Hüpfbild was geworden ).



In Hahnenklee bin ich neulich auch gewesen. Im direkten Vergleich zu Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm isind die Strecken in Hahnenklee leider sehr ungepflegt.
einige Strecken sind so ausgefahren und wurzelig, daß überhaupt kein Flow mehr aufkommt.
Die FR und die DH Strecke kombiniert mit dem unteren Teil des Singletrails sind aber sehr nett um mit etwas mehr Pflege könten sie mit Hinterglemm mithalten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cxfahrer (22. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> In Hahnenklee bin ich neulich auch gewesen. Im direkten Vergleich zu Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm isind die Strecken in Hahnenklee leider sehr ungepflegt.
> einige Strecken sind so ausgefahren und wurzelig, daß überhaupt kein Flow mehr aufkommt.
> Die FR und die DH Strecke kombiniert mit dem unteren Teil des Singletrails sind aber sehr nett um mit etwas mehr Pflege könten sie mit Hinterglemm mithalten.
> Gruß
> Schappi



War mein erstes Mal in einem Bikepark, ich fahr sonst immer so Wurzel- oder Steintrails in der Natur, von daher fiel mir das nur dort negativ auf, wo man für Sprünge etc. etwas Anlauf oder Auslauf brauchte - fette Wurzeln oder gar Baumstümpfe in der Landezone gehen irgendwie nicht. Aber wie gesagt, ist weniger für die Dicke-Eier-Fraktion und mehr so zum gemütlichen Sektionstraining. 
Nett auch mal wieder in Westdeutschland gewesen zu sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (24. September 2008)

Hey Flo,

du bist mit deinem ESX die Pro Line runter? Alle Achtung!
War die letzten paar Tage auch am Reiterkogel unterwegs.













Außerdem ergeben sich noch 3 Fragen:

- Warum *******n Kühe immer auf den Trail?
- Warum sind Bremswellen immer dort, wo kein normaler Mensch bremst?
- Wo bekomm ich nächstes Mal so ne GasGas her (siehe letztes Bild) 

PS: Ich reiche Action Pics nach wenn mal jemand mitfährt und welche macht


----------



## pongi (24. September 2008)

vom freundlichen gasgas händler?


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> du bist mit deinem ESX die Pro Line runter?


Ja, freilich...



oo7 schrieb:


> - Wo bekomm ich nächstes Mal so ne GasGas her (siehe letztes Bild)


Von der Hütte links unterm Lift, kurz über der Talstation... 



oo7 schrieb:


> PS: Ich reiche Action Pics nach wenn mal jemand mitfährt und welche macht


Selbstauslöser oder Fernauslöser + Ministativ verwenden!


----------



## schappi (24. September 2008)

Die Proline in Hinterglemm ist schon saftig!
Bislang noch nicht viele Bilder von da hier gesehen.
Mit dem ESX brauchts schon Bälle wie Kanonenkugeln (und viel Fahrtechnik) sich da runter zu stürzen
gruß
aus dem hohen Norden
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2008)

Naja, sonderlich mutig bin ich jetzt nicht, finde ich...
(wenn ich mir in Erinnerung rufe, was 13jährige in Dirtparks so aufführen...  )

Findet ihr die ProLine echt so schwer? Um die hohen Drops herum gibt's eh überall Chicken-Ways?



Da fällt mir noch was anderes ein, hier:




...hatte ich überlegt, ob ich nicht den rechten, großen Drop auch springen sollte...
Hab mich aber dann doch net getraut. Einerseits weil ich nicht schon wieder Schmerzen riskieren wollte, 
andererseits, weil ich doch ein bisschen unschlüssig war, ob ich das meinem AllMountain-Rahmen zumuten sollte... 
(obwohl, gehen müsste es eigentlich schon, hmm...)


----------



## tschobi (25. September 2008)

Schönes Foto, sowas wie du da gerade machst, springe ich mit meinem esx auch noch. Den rechten würde ich nicht wagen, ob 140mm oder 160mm im es/x! Ob der Rahmen das halten würde weiß ich auch nicht, ich wage es lieber nicht. Hätte eh keinen mum mit meinem esx da runter zu hüpfen, auch wenn er halten würde ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (25. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, sonderlich mutig bin ich jetzt nicht, finde ich...
> (wenn ich mir in Erinnerung rufe, was 13jährige in Dirtparks so aufführen...  )
> 
> Findet ihr die ProLine echt so schwer? Um die hohen Drops herum gibt's eh überall Chicken-Ways?
> ...


Ach Flo........ als Flachländer beneide ich dich um deine Pics...... !! Gut, du fährst ja auch ganz nett....  ...... aber deine Pics sind echt immer Sahne !  ....... es wird also am Hintergrund liegen...... **

Ride on


----------



## smudo110 (26. September 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


>


 
der helm und die laufräder find ich net schlecht. kann mir mal einer sagen was für ein modell das is bzw nen link geben. wäre schön.

mfg smudo


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. September 2008)

Der Helm ist ein Met Parachute, da würde ich allerdings einen Casco ViperMX viel eher empfehlen. Der hat nämlich einen schnell abnehmbaren Kinnbügel (1-2 Sekunden), wohingegen beim Met 6 Inbusschrauben zu lösen sind. Außerdem erscheint mir der Casco sicherer. 

Laufräder: Er hat so Reflektorstreifen aufgeklebt, das ist irgendwo in der Canyon-Galerie oder in einem der Tuning-Threads zu finden, glaub ich.


----------



## Stompy (26. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Der Helm ist ein Met Parachute, da würde ich allerdings einen Casco ViperMX viel eher empfehlen. Der hat nämlich einen schnell abnehmbaren Kinnbügel (1-2 Sekunden), wohingegen beim Met 6 Inbusschrauben zu lösen sind. Außerdem erscheint mir der Casco sicherer.




Zum Met Parachute muss ich sagen, dass der Kinnbügel wahrscheinlich keinerlei Schutzfunktion hat. 
Hab mir mal überlegt so einen zu kaufen und hab ihn mir im Laden angeschaut. 
Der Kinnbügel ist aus sehr dünnem Plastik, welches auf der Innenseite harte Kanten und Stege hat. Beim Aufprall verbiegt sich der dünne Bügel und rammt die harten Kanten ins Kinn. Das ist nicht unbedingt besser als kein Bügel. Außerdem ist der Bügel zweiteilig und in der Mitte mit zwei kleinen Schrauben zusammengehalten. Ich glaube nicht dass diese Schraubverbindung in Plastik bei einem Sturz hält.

Deshalb eher einen Casco Viper, oder noch besser einen echten Fullface. 

@Flo
Ich finde es schon sehr mutig mit einem Viper im Bikepark zu springen. Für solche Zwecke würde ich doch eher was haltbares mit festem Kinnschutz nehmen. Ich glaub nicht dass der Viper mehr als einen Aufprall ohne Schaden übersteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. September 2008)

Stompy schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass der Viper mehr als einen Aufprall ohne Schaden übersteht.


Nach einem Aufprall würde ich den Helm selbstverständlich austauschen.

Und ich gebe dir Recht, für Bikepark ist ein echter Fullface auf jeden Fall noch besser. Ich habe den Viper MX halt gekauft, um auf Freeride-Touren besseren Schutz als nur mit einem Halbschalenhelm zu haben und derzeit kein Geld für einen weiteren Helm.

Ich habe den Kinnbügel um Wangenpolster erweitert. Damit sitzt der Bügel nun recht straff und bietet sicher ganz anständigen Schutz. (wenn auch sicher weniger als ein echter Fullface, schon klar)
Derartige Polster zu basteln würde ich schwer empfehlen.


----------



## tschobi (26. September 2008)

Met:Hatte den auch mal bestellt. Ist sehr leicht und angenehm. Dafür ist der Kinnbügel aber so bescheiden, das man besser ohne fährt. Kenne auch einen Fall wo genau das passiert ist, was oben beschrieben wurde.
Der scharfkantige Bügel hat sich beim Sturz schön tief ins Gesicht gebohrt 2Zähne ausgeschlagen, Oberlippe mitten durchgeschnitten. 
Gab da auch eine thread hier im forum zu, aber finde den nicht mehr.

Kann man also nur dringend von abraten.

Fazit: Viper wie Floh(aber unbedingt anprobieren, passt vielen nicht) , oder Fullface!
Kommt ja auch darauf an was du vor hast. Spezialiced deviant ist eine gute Alternative, wenn man´s nicht totalt heftig angeht.


----------



## tschobi (26. September 2008)

Und wie Floh schon sagte, mit den Schrauben rausdrehen nervt auch, und man lässt den Bügel dann meist doch dran.


----------



## nailz (26. September 2008)

Ich habe selbst auch einen (älteren) Viper MX ohne Bügel. Damals gekauft weil er einer der Besten am Markt war. MMn sieht er etwas unförmig aus. Er macht nen ordentlichen Pilzkopf. Quali ist jedoch top! Er hat schon (äußerlich unbeschadet) einen heftigen Schlag abgefangen als ich bei voller Fahrt über den Lenker abgestiegen bin. Deshalb muss ein Neuer her - Safety first.
Solange mein Bein nicht verheilt ist  brauch ich ihn eh nicht und kann/muss wehmutig eure fahrerischen Aktivitäten und die tollen Pics beneiden.
P.S. ...sollten die Helmdiskussion beenden bzw verschieben; mehr Actionbilder bitte, bin z.Zt. krankgeschrieben und hab viel Zeit  aber biken fällt leider auch aus


----------



## AndyStolze (27. September 2008)

Ohne mich damit wirklich beschäftigt zu haben, aber ihr seid grad so schön am diskutieren:

Was ist mit dem Giro Switchblade?
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=97

Sofern der noch produziert wird


----------



## Stompy (27. September 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Giro Switchblade?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=97
> 
> Sofern der noch produziert wird



Das ist das Problem, der Switchblade wird seit Jahren nicht mehr produziert. Ist aber an sich ein guter Helm, nen Kumpel von mir fährt noch mit einem.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. September 2008)

Auch hier braucht's 6 Schrauben, um den Bügel abzunehmen. Wird sich wohl keiner auf Tour antun.
Deswegen lag auch meiner bald mal nur mehr in der Ecke...

--> man kann sich dann wohl gleich einen echten FullFace kaufen...


----------



## hopfer (28. September 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/Y0zs7hSsH/

LG Hopfer


----------



## thory (28. September 2008)

Hallo,

mal ein paar   "Action-pics" von meinem Torque und mir:


 



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen
http://video.mpora.com/watch/poUcQ8bSx/

LG Hopfer


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Oktober 2008)

Recht anständige Fahrerei!


----------



## GerhardO (5. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinnsbilder - RESCHBEKT!

G.


----------



## markus92 (5. Oktober 2008)

Sodala, dann will ich mal die Galerie erweitern (Manche Bilder sind in schlechter Quali, aber hab einfach mal alle eingefügt, hoffe sie gefallen):


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Oktober 2008)

Es wird Zeit, dass jemand deine Springerei ordentlich fotografiert -- können tust du's ja recht gut!


----------



## markus92 (5. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass jemand deine Springerei ordentlich fotografiert -- können tust du's ja recht gut!


 
Da muss sich zuerst mal einer finden^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Oktober 2008)

Einfach öfter in einen Dirtpark spazieren, vielleicht kommt dann sowas raus...

(ich hatte letztens mal den entfesselten Blitz mit u. ein bissl experimentiert...)


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2008)

Kein Biekpark, sondern Flowtrails im Zittauer:


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Oktober 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/poUcQ8bSx/
> 
> LG Hopfer


Geiles Vid! Kanns gar nicht erwarten bisses wieder hell wird! 
Grüße Jan


----------



## thory (6. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> .......
> 
> (ich hatte letztens mal den entfesselten Blitz mit u. ein bissl experimentiert...)



Hallo Flo,

Dein Dirtparkspazierbild ist allererste Sahne. Kannste mal etwas darüber erzählen wie Du das gemacht hast. Gern auch als PM, nur denke ich das in einer Action Gallerie ein paar tipps von breiterem Interessen sind.

Von meinem Tork und mir gibts von diesem Wochenende auch noch was:



 

 



Gruss


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2008)

Brocken-Rocken 2008:



Gruß,
Samy


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2008)

boppard, bikepark


----------



## T!ll (7. Oktober 2008)

von boppard hab ich auch noch was, wenn auch nichts berauschendes


----------



## fox hunter (8. Oktober 2008)

geiles video und geile pic´s, da bekommt man richtig lust aufs fahren. ich muss leider noch nen monat pausieren. hab mir die kapsel zwischen schulter und schlüsselbein gesprengt  und dabei ist der herbst doch meine liebste zeit zum biken


----------



## simdiem (8. Oktober 2008)

hey fox hunter.
ich hab warscheinlich das selbe problem wie du. Sag mal warst du auch in der Röhre?
Weil ich habe soeben eine Überweisung erhalten...
Wär schön wenn du mir deine Erfahrung kurz schildern würdest. 
Am besten über PM..
Gruß Simon


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Oktober 2008)

thory schrieb:


> Dein Dirtparkspazierbild ist allererste Sahne. Kannste mal etwas darüber erzählen wie Du das gemacht hast. Gern auch als PM, nur denke ich das in einer Action Gallerie ein paar tipps von breiterem Interessen sind.


Danke!
Entfesselter Blitz links unterhalb des Springenden, Hintergrund bewusst etwas unbelichtet. Der Blitz wird vom internen Blitz der Kamera angesteuert. 

Geht im Prinzip auch mit jeder einfachen Kompakten, wenn man sich für etwa 60 Euro einen Slave-Blitz bspw. von Bower zulegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Oktober 2008)

Was Neues vom Gardasee...

Man nehme einen geräumigen T4 und stopfe ihn mit vier motivierten Radfahrern + Equipment...





Klassische Stelle...






Lustig Verblocktes...














Der einzige "echte" Sturz in der Woche...




Harmlose Radl-Wegwerfereien, eine davon elegant als Pirouette ausgeführt... 


 



Ein bissl Wasser...









Herrliche Schotterpisten...




Absturzgefahr am Sentiero 267...








Schaltauge abgerissen, zum zweiten Mal...




So. Wo is jetzt dieser blöde Weg hin...?




Nebel am Tremalzo.





Obi geht's...


 



Kette abgerissen...




Ein Mauertropferl u. ein bissl Gestein...







 



Ordentlich diesig war's da immer... 




Und zum Abschluss noch eine Runde in Bozen mit herrlicher Aussicht....










Großartig war's!



(ja ich weiß, das waren jetzt ein bissl viele Bilder...)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist denn beim zweiten Bild die Landung? Oder kann man einfach fahren?


----------



## cos75 (8. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (ja ich weiß, das waren jetzt ein bissl viele Bilder...)


Aber super !


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn beim zweiten Bild die Landung? Oder kann man einfach fahren?


Das war einfach nur eine Steilabfahrt. 
Man könnte es vorspringen u. in der Neigung landen, das ginge schon.


----------



## MasterAss (8. Oktober 2008)

Sehr sehr geil Flo. Ach menno, ich glaub ich wander aus nach Österreich nach dem Studium


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, 
aber das war eh in Italien... 





(In Österreich sieht's aber dzt. auch ganz nett aus: )


----------



## GerhardO (8. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (In Österreich sieht's aber dzt. auch ganz nett aus: )



Findest Du??? Mir schwillt der Kamm, wenn ich ausm Fenster schau und dieses weiße Zeugs da oben liegen seh!!! D)

Aber a paar nette Buidln habts gmacht!

G.


----------



## hopfer (8. Oktober 2008)

Super Bilder Flo 

LG hopfer


----------



## thto (8. Oktober 2008)

Super Pics Flo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (8. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee,
> aber das war eh in Italien...
> 
> 
> ...



Spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken. Mal sehen, wie es für Informatiker ab Frühjahr 2010 in ÖSterreich ausschaut


----------



## nailz (8. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (ja ich weiß, das waren jetzt ein bissl viele Bilder...)



Nein!  ,aber woher nimmst du nur die viele Zeit zum Biken und Fotografieren? Will auch...

Wie immer TOP-Pics 

Hoffentlich bin ich mit meiner Knipserei auch bald annähernd so weit. Leider muss ich noch das Systemzubehör zusammensparen


----------



## fitze (8. Oktober 2008)

Vermutlich das erste und letzte mal Bikepark dieses Jahr. Contitrack in Winterberg.
Jetzt übrigens sehr zufrieden mit komplettem Marzocchi-Fahrwerk.




Jetzt mal langsam das Boardwachs aus dem Schrank kramen...


----------



## Astaroth (8. Oktober 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Jetzt mal langsam das Boardwachs aus dem Schrank kramen...



das kann noch warten... will nochmal an den Goaskopf


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Oktober 2008)

Und wie funzt der Roco so, mein Evolver is grad bei Motopitkan Race Tuning


----------



## GerhardO (9. Oktober 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und wie funzt der Roco so, mein Evolver is grad bei Motopitkan Race Tuning



Was tunen die dort genau? Mein E. ist grad vom Service zurück - irgendwelche "inneren Dichtungen" waren hin... die Gurke hat fast das gesamte Öl verloren...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Oktober 2008)

thory schrieb:


> Von meinem Tork und mir gibts von diesem Wochenende auch noch was


Jetzt merk ich's erst -- wir waren ja zeitgleich in Bozen...


----------



## chris_da_masta (9. Oktober 2008)

frischgemachte printe aus aachen....






secret spot in aachen // höhe: 4,1m // weite: 8,3m


----------



## frank-man (9. Oktober 2008)

Cooles Pic! Schön scharf !


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Oktober 2008)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> frischgemachte printe aus aachen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coole sequenz. frischgemacht = diese woche? ich war mittwoch da, da wars ein einziger sumpf.
(nicht dass ichs bei trockenheit springen würde...)


----------



## nailz (9. Oktober 2008)

Schickes "RGB"-Pic!

Sauber gesprungen, ´nem Wanderer hätt´s den Hut vom Kopf gefegt


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Oktober 2008)

Saugeil!


----------



## fitze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und wie funzt der Roco so, mein Evolver is grad bei Motopitkan Race Tuning



Was ch bisher sagen kann sehr gut! Ich hatte vorher einen Swinger X4. Bei dem hat mich massiv das SPV gestört. Der Roco hat so ein Gedöns zum Glück nicht und Buttert wunderbar.



chris_da_masta schrieb:


> frischgemachte printe aus aachen....



Lecker Printen!


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Flo und chris_da_masta 
Saugeile Pics von euch!!! 
Ich melde euch schon mal für NWD10 an


----------



## MoP__ (10. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich sowas auch mal mit dem Nerve probieren, oder löse ich damit irgendwelche Schweißverbindungen dauerhaft auf 

Nicht dass ich das ständig machen will, aber ein bisschen rumhüpfen...
Das alte Mifa (siehe Foto), hat immerhin so 2,5m Höhe und 6m Weite überstanden, mit ordentlicher Landung.


----------



## Schulle (10. Oktober 2008)

@Flo
Von Deinen Fotos gibt es nie zu viele. Echt mal wieder der Hammer 
Aber auch die anderen Pic´s sind TOP und machen echt Lust aufs Biken jede freie Minute.
Eine Bitte noch:
MACHT ALLE WEITER SO

Grüße aus dem diesigen Thüringen von einem der noch
***** hat zu springen (was über 80 cm is). Wie überwindet Ihr Euch nur (spez. 
chris_da_masta)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Oktober 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> Wie überwindet Ihr Euch nur


Langsam, schrittweise steigern!

Sowas wie Chris werd ich mir mitm Radl zwar nie trauen (mitm Snowboard wär's kein Problem...), aber schon nur ein Tag im Bikepark mit (bspw) nebeneinander angeordneten, immer größer werdenden Drops, kann schon gewaltig helfen.


----------



## Schulle (10. Oktober 2008)

ja Bikepark steht nächtes Jahr an. Bis dahin muss ich üben, damit sich der Stau hinter mir in Grenzen hält


----------



## thory (10. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Jetzt merk ich's erst -- wir waren ja zeitgleich in Bozen...


 Aber gesehen haben wir uns eher nicht, denn am Samstag sind wir was vom Mendelkamm aus 'runtergefahren und am Sonntag Kohlern. Am Mendel haben wir über viele, viele hm noch nicht  mal nen Wanderer getroffen, am Kohlern war dann so ein Künstler mit seinem BH, der beim Roadgap die härtest mögliche Landung testete. Tja, das gute alte BH steckt schon was wech. 

Wäre sonst 'ne Gelegenheit für ein treffen gewesen.

Gruss


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Oktober 2008)

Wir waren auch am Sonntag am (in? auf? wie sagt man?) Kohlern!

Ich glaube aber, wir sind da eine andere Strecke gefahren als die meisten Radler, zumindest als die anderen 6 (!) in der Gondel...
Nämlich erst noch ca. 200hm bergauf, bis zu dieser Alm: 




Einen Roadgap gibt's dort wo? Kannst du mir die Anfahrt zu diesem Trail beschreiben, bitte? 


EDIT: blödsinn, am Samstag waren wir dort...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. Oktober 2008)

Kein Plan was die da genau machen bin schon gespant, soll Montag wieder da sein.Hatte aber sowieso nen Service nötig da bei mir der Piggy im sack war.
Hab denen halt gesagt wie ich denn gern hätte und was ich verändern möchte.Alles kein Problem ham die gesagt das machen wir.

PS:Geile Bilder Fettes Roadgab


----------



## stuntman666 (10. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Brocken-Rocken 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach neee, den kenn ich doch 

Hey Sammy, wie ich Dir im Harz gesagt habe - pass mit der Gabel auf!


----------



## stuntman666 (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Chris da masta:

ich bin Aachener, würdest Du mich eventuell zu diesem schönen Roadgap führen? ;-)


----------



## chris_da_masta (10. Oktober 2008)

moin

war leider nur zu besuch in aachen. bin heut zurück gefahren.
aber ich denk, die locals werden dir sicherlich helfen.
kennst du denn die toberlone??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=179

danke für die netten kommentare.

mfg chris


----------



## chris_da_masta (10. Oktober 2008)

nachschub:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryanotb (10. Oktober 2008)

Nice jump !


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Oktober 2008)

stuntman666 schrieb:


> Ach neee, den kenn ich doch
> 
> Hey Sammy, wie ich Dir im Harz gesagt habe - pass mit der Gabel auf!



Wie ich sehe verkaufst, du deins ja grade  Ich bin schon vorsichtig


----------



## stuntman666 (10. Oktober 2008)

Tja, das Bike ist der Hammer! Wirklich ein super Teil! Ich hab nur gemerkt das ich es lieber wie in alten Tagen krachen lassen mag...


----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe verkaufst, du deins ja grade  Ich bin schon vorsichtig



was ist denn mit der gabel ?


----------



## stuntman666 (11. Oktober 2008)

thto schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der gabel ?



ist zum 2. mal im service wegen knackender krone!


----------



## thto (11. Oktober 2008)

ach so, dachte schon an die performance ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntman666 (11. Oktober 2008)

thto schrieb:


> ach so, dachte schon an die performance ....



Fragt sich was Performance bedeutet....
vom Ansprechen, der Einstellbarkeit und des Designs wegen ist die Performance super!!
Jedoch wackelt die Performance wenn eine Gabel bei 800km Fahrleistung zum zweiten Mal zum Service muss. Beim ersten mal gabs schon eine Neue Gabelkrone und Talas- Einheit getauscht.


----------



## thto (11. Oktober 2008)

performance = PIKE mit Stahlfeder !


----------



## stuntman666 (11. Oktober 2008)

thto schrieb:


> performance = PIKE mit Stahlfeder !



ja, ist doch schön zu hören


----------



## timtim (11. Oktober 2008)

thto schrieb:


> performance = PIKE mit Stahlfeder !




das muß ich leider berichtigen.die pike coil an meinem rad knackt seit geraumer zeit auch ordentlich.seitdem ich vorn eine saint installiert hab sogar zweimal-knackknack- bei z.b.jedem nosewheelie..........
sorry
tim²


----------



## Astaroth (12. Oktober 2008)

geile ACTION hier!!!


----------



## andy01 (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei traumhaftem Herbstwetter.......











































........hoffe es sind nicht zu viele bilder,
aber es war heut fantastisch!


----------



## hopfer (12. Oktober 2008)

sieht richtig super aus 

und noch ein mal
Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen
http://video.mpora.com/watch/G6RM6m8Ts/


----------



## Wern (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch noch Herbststimmung aus St. Moritz





Abfahrt von 3000m über Meer:





Im Hintergrund Piz Bernina mit Biancograt













Gruss Wern


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Oktober 2008)

Traumhaft!


----------



## hopfer (13. Oktober 2008)

Aber Hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (13. Oktober 2008)

Gibt´s nicht viel zu sagen.

Sehr geil!!!


----------



## xstephanx (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe, ich hab die Bilder hier ned schonmal hochgeladen ^^.



















I know, kleiner Sprung...wie kann man sich da so auf die Fresse legen?
Ganz einfach deswegen, weil davor ein grösserer war und ich ned gedacht hab, dass ich den schaff...vor lauter überraschung und freude, hat es mich dann zerbröselt.


----------



## GerhardO (14. Oktober 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> ...vor lauter überraschung und freude, hat es mich dann zerbröselt.



 - aber nicht aus Schadenfreude! Es ist eins der besten Fotos, die ich hier gesehen habe! Den  dafür, dass es Dir nix ausmacht, es hier reinzustellen!

Apropos:

Bin am nächsten WE familientechnisch-geburtstagsfeiermäßig im "Wald" und werd wieder mal den Goaßkopf besuchen. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher.

Evtl. wer dort, den man kennen könnte?

VG
G.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Oktober 2008)

Legolandbesuch letzten Freitag...
Bei der Hinfahrt überall in Salzburg perfektes Wetter, bei der Taleinfahrt dann plötzlich Nebel und bitterkalt...

Immerhin, Hoffnung wurde erfüllt: Bilderbuch-Inversionswetterlage:













Großartige Northshore-Landschaft...
...leider Schmerzen verursachend...
(bei Fahrerei auf dem schmalen NS, plötzlich Hinterrad "weg", als ich einen Bogen fahre. Nicht fahrbar, ohne zu Versetzen. Dann auf das Ding mit Rücken, Hintern u. Oberarm geknallt. Also wieder Schmerzen an der gleichen Stelle wie vor vier Wochen...  )








Entsprechend unsicher u. mit Halbgas dann weiter...





Nachwuchsfreerider...




(der Bua wird mit 12 Jahren fahren, dass einem schwindlig wird...)


Fesch woar's!


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2008)

hallo Flo,
Nette Bilder,
dein 2tes Bild erinnert mich an meinen Besuch in Saalbach;




sehr ähnlich


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Oktober 2008)

ach ja da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Danke für die schicken Bilder


----------



## nailz (14. Oktober 2008)

Nich so dolle wie die der vorigen posts.
War ein mißlungener Versuch nen alten analogen Blitz an einer DSLR zu betreiben.


----------



## Astaroth (15. Oktober 2008)

GerhardO;5210331Apropos:

Bin am nächsten WE familientechnisch-geburtstagsfeiermäßig im "Wald" und werd wieder mal den Goaßkopf besuchen. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher.

Evtl. wer dort schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bin ich oben aber versprechen kann ich leider nichts


----------



## GerhardO (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja, schaust amoi! Bei mia wirds woi da Samsda wern!


Järcht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (15. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> .....Großartige Northshore-Landschaft...
> ...leider Schmerzen verursachend...
> (bei Fahrerei auf dem schmalen NS, plötzlich Hinterrad "weg", als ich einen Bogen fahre. Nicht fahrbar, ohne zu Versetzen. Dann auf das Ding mit Rücken, Hintern u. Oberarm geknallt. Also wieder Schmerzen an der gleichen Stelle wie vor vier Wochen...  )...



Gute Besserung Flo - uahhh, ist ja eine üble story, einfach HR weg und auf dem Rücken fliegen. Ich persönlich konnte mich mit schmalen NS-Zeugs bislang nicht anfreunden . Denn entweder rollste da einfach drüber und dann war's trivial oder Du stürzt ab. Da ist mir ein "ehrlicher" Drop lieber 
Schöne Bilder haste da gemacht. 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## timtim (15. Oktober 2008)

hier was aus dem vinschgau 2008. 
leider zitterten der "fotografin" etwas die hände  ,egal.
wie man sieht gehts bergab.............
tim²


----------



## Ron8 (15. Oktober 2008)

@ Astaroth

ich werds am Samstag auch mal wieder in Angriff nehmen (hoffe der Arm spielt mit)


----------



## makoshark (16. Oktober 2008)

one-trick pony
http://www.vimeo.com/1967233

Torque ES 8.0


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Oktober 2008)

Nice Video! I like the switchback at the end!


----------



## Aitschie (16. Oktober 2008)

Super Video  Wo ist denn das aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makoshark (17. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das aufgenommen?


Slovenia, NW


----------



## Astaroth (17. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
kann dieses WE leider ned!


----------



## RonnyS (20. Oktober 2008)

makoshark schrieb:


> one-trick pony
> http://www.vimeo.com/1967233
> 
> Torque ES 8.0



wirklich schön


----------



## tom23" (20. Oktober 2008)

makoshark schrieb:


> one-trick pony
> http://www.vimeo.com/1967233
> 
> Torque ES 8.0



nice!

everytime i try to record one of my "stunts" it looks like i push my booty out and behind my saddle on an even surface without any reason 

und deswegen wird der hier auch nich reingestellt!


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Oktober 2008)

tom23";5228435 schrieb:
			
		

> nice!
> 
> everytime i try to record one of my "stunts" it looks like i push my booty out and behind my saddle on an even surface without any reason
> 
> und deswegen wird der hier auch nich reingestellt!



Geht mir auch so !! 

Grüße Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2008)

makoshark schrieb:


> one-trick pony
> http://www.vimeo.com/1967233
> 
> Torque ES 8.0



Very nice - and a decent uphill !


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Video aus meinem Bikerevier;
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## loxa789 (20. Oktober 2008)

Flo ich muss deine Fotos kritisieren, mir läuft jedes mal das Wasser im Mund zusammen und ich will sofort rauf aufs Bike wenn ich sie sehe. 
Da ich derzeit (als Steirer) in Wien arbeite kann ich meinen Hunger nicht stillen.
Bei uns in der Steiermark sind ja Bahnübergänge höher als Berge rund um Wien!!! 

Ich hoffe du machst noch viele solcher Fotos und stellst sie ins Forum.
Lg Loxa789


----------



## djsouth2004 (20. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Video aus meinem Bikerevier;
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA
> Gruß
> Schappi




Gefällt


----------



## trek1969 (20. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Video aus meinem Bikerevier;
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA
> Gruß
> Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (20. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Video aus meinem Bikerevier;
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA
> Gruß
> Schappi




Geiles video und klasse bikerevier habt ihr dort.... 
gibs bestimmt bald mehr zu sehen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hopfer (20. Oktober 2008)




----------



## tschobi (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach jetzt keinen Daumen hoch, sondern sage einfach nur top!


----------



## Alex_1976 (21. Oktober 2008)

so, dann auch mal einen kleinen Beitrag, zwar hier gerade nicht die Mega-Downhill-Action, da gerade auf der Wiesenautobahn, aber mitten im Halbmarathon, das Lux (Nr. 360) bei artgerechter Haltung

http://picasaweb.google.de/andowal/4MobilisMTBCupRenntag#5258959478128885058


----------



## CubeAms125 (21. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt geiles Video mit dem Bike Revier!! *Wo ist das??* Da muss ich hin!


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

steht doch im Titel des Videos. im Deister.
Gruß
schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Steht doch im Titel des Videos
Im Deister:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Oktober 2008)

@schappi: fesches Video! Die Buam geben ja gscheit Gas...


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Oktober 2008)

Herrliche Herbsttour gestern, gschmackige 75km/1550hm...

Canyon Werbebüdl...




Weit sieht man heute...




Nosewheelereien...








Und Luft auch dazu...




Und mitm Sonnenuntergang hinunter in die Finsternis...





Lässig war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Oktober 2008)

loxa789 schrieb:


> ...mir läuft jedes mal das Wasser im Mund zusammen und ich will sofort rauf aufs Bike wenn ich sie sehe.
> Da ich derzeit (als Steirer) in Wien arbeite kann ich meinen Hunger nicht stillen.
> Bei uns in der Steiermark sind ja Bahnübergänge höher als Berge rund um Wien!!!


Danke -- und ja, kann deine Gedanken absolut nachvollziehen. Ich musste mich grad zwischen einem Jobangebot in München und einem in Salzburg entscheiden. Neben anderen Gründen war auch ein wichtiger Faktor, dass ich hier in Salzburg jede Menge Berge in unmittelbarer Nähe habe und genau weiß, dass mich deren Fehlen in München bald nerven würde...
(wenngleich München als Stadt (zum Fortgehen etc) um Welten interessanter ist als das teilw. versnobte Salzburg...)
...weswegen ich also in Salzburg bleibe. Und somit abends zur Entspannung Biken gehen kann, Skitouren machen kann usw...


----------



## Schulle (22. Oktober 2008)

ich will für eine Woche Flo sein 

So was von geile Pics, bin voller Neid 




(mach mit den Smileys ja Spass)


----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...weswegen ich also in Salzburg bleibe.





Achja - Du regst mich auf mit Deinen Bildern!!! - äääh, ich mein natürlich:


Gerhard
der auch wieder mal fahren möchte! MTB - was issn das


----------



## trek1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

flo... neid und missgunst ....


----------



## Schulle (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde er sollte hier ausgeschlossen werden. Das ist schon 
Quälerei was er hier macht mit seinen Fotos da. Also Flo, jetzt
mal nicht mehr hier so machen da...mit den Bildern lol

doch mach weiter so, Die Pics würden mir fehlen
Bin auch voller Neid, immer noch


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Flo!

Rauf auf den Schlenken bist aber nicht alles gefahren?!?

Ich war übrigens gestern Nachmittag auf der Kampenwand - die wäre von Z'minga aus auch rel. schnell erreichbar! 

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (22. Oktober 2008)

der auch wieder mal fahren möchte! MTB - was issn das

das zeigen Flo´s Bilder


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @schappi: fesches Video! Die Buam geben ja gscheit Gas...



Ja wir haben hier eine sehr aktive FR Szene, und viiiele Trails (du kannst 2Tage und 3000hm Trails (mit Sprüngen) fahren ohne einen doppelt zu fahren.

Deine letzten Bilder sind auch wieder traumhaft, schön ist bei euch im Salzkammergut.

Hier ein paar Bilder von unsrer letzten Herbsttour, die Äktschen auf dn Bildern besteht leider in wiederholter Hinterradflickerei von Exto an seinem ESX der das (von seiner Freundin geliehen) Mädchenhinterrad auf den verblockten Trails im Harz dauern zerschschrotet hat. Gottseidank ist sein neuer Laufradsatz jetzt eingetroffen.
Exto beim (stündlichen) Reifenflicken








Der Mann ist ja so undanbar, daß er die wohlgemeinten Ratschläge seiner Kumpels:




Durch angedrohte Schläge mit dem Contischlauch:



Beantwortet hat. Das hat mich doch ein bischen betroffen gemacht! Wir geben uns alle Mühe durch weise Kommentare und Tips, die Zwangspausen kurz zu halten und was macht er?

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Staabi (22. Oktober 2008)

mein erster Northshore Drop (muss ich ja mal ehrlich zugeben) Macht Spass, wann macht Winterberg wieder auf? 

VG,

Michael, heute im Urlaub.


----------



## tiffybenton (22. Oktober 2008)

Homepage Winterberg:
Aktuell 21.10.2008
Die Saison 2008 läuft definitiv bis einschließlich Sonntag 2 November durchgängig  7 Tage die Woche.
Wenn Du kommst komm ich auch und bring mein frx mit


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke...



varadero schrieb:


> Rauf...bist aber nicht alles gefahren?!?


Nein, die letzten 200hm hatten wir die Radln auf den Schultern.



varadero schrieb:


> Kampenwand


Ah fesch!

@staabi: ja, das macht auf jeden Fall Spaß...!


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch ein Video vom FR im Deister. Der Anfang ist ein bischen komisch, aber dann geht es richtig los!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8_PUWpUiWo&feature=related

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. Oktober 2008)

Selbst in der Lüneburger Heide eine der flachesten Landschaften gibt es einen inoffiziellen Bikepark.
Die Jungs müssen richtig viel geschaufelt haben für ihre Sprünge.


----------



## jonnitapia (23. Oktober 2008)

Livigno / Mottolino Bikepark


----------



## jonnitapia (23. Oktober 2008)

Livigno / Mottolino Bikepark


----------



## GerhardO (25. Oktober 2008)

Livignio muss nächstes Jahr auch sein!

Hier noch eins vom letzten WE im BP B-mais:






Fettes Merci an Ronny und Stefan!

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (25. Oktober 2008)

wow super action und klasse bild !


----------



## maik_87 (25. Oktober 2008)

WELTKLASSE...., mehr brauch man nicht zu schreiben


----------



## weichbirne (25. Oktober 2008)

canyon in action! kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschliessen.
super bild!


----------



## GerhardO (26. Oktober 2008)

Huihuihui ... *nochganzrotwerd*

Viele Dank!

Das Lob gilt aber auch dem Stefan, der das Foto gemacht hat! Aber in der Tat - der BP-Tag war bis auf nen Platten extrem gut!

Hier noch eines - leider etwas "hecklastig"...






G.


----------



## Astaroth (27. Oktober 2008)

und i wa ned om, ZEFIX


----------



## Ashley&MaryKate (27. Oktober 2008)

Biken in Unterkochen


----------



## GerhardO (27. Oktober 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> und i wa ned om, ZEFIX



Host oba wos vosammt! Oba dös kriang' ma scho no amoi hi!

Grüße vom Järcht


----------



## Angstnippel (27. Oktober 2008)

schöne bilder 

MfG


----------



## fÄlix (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashley&MaryKate schrieb:


> Biken in Unterkochen



wieso haben immer alle den a... so weit hinten? ist doch keine steilwand....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphi78 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ashley&MaryKate schrieb:


> Biken in Unterkochen



schön, da lag wenigstens noch kein Laub!


----------



## tschobi (28. Oktober 2008)

fÄlix schrieb:


> wieso haben immer alle den a... so weit hinten? ist doch keine steilwand....



Typischer Anfängerfehler!
War dieses Jahr ein großes Thema bei uns auf dem bike-festival in willingen, wo einige Profibiker FAhrtechnikkurse und Touren geführt haben, und immer genau das Problem bei den Anfänger bikern festgestellt haben. Hab da so einige Diskussionen mitbekommen

Viele meinen immer, sie würden sich überschlagen, und schleifen deshalb Big Betty in die bike short.....

Naja, Übung macht den Meister.

Sollte jetzt aber keine Angriff auf den Fahrer sein, ist ja ein schönes Foto was ich auf keinen Fall kapputtreden will..... weiter so....


----------



## tschobi (28. Oktober 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> G.



Einmal will ich es noch nach vorne holen....

Sieht richtig profimäßig aus! Sehr geil


----------



## MUD´doc (28. Oktober 2008)

tschobi kam mir zuvor  Wollts auch noch mal zitieren! 
Starkes Pic 
Die Helm-Google-Kombination sieht Hammermäßig aus.
Irgendwie wie ein Insekt im Anflug auf ihre Beute (bei der Farbwahl der Klamotten wie eine Hornisse)

Aua Aua, ich bin geTorquet worden


----------



## GerhardO (28. Oktober 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Die Helm-Google-Kombination sieht Hammermäßig aus.



Aus dem Weg - sonst tork' ich euch!!!


----------



## timtim (28. Oktober 2008)

ausflug nach potsdam..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Oktober 2008)

Mit angeknackster Schwinge und ohne FF.

Dein Zahnarzt freut sich.


----------



## markus92 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst mal Klasse Bild und die Biker-X am GK is einfach schön 

Und dann will ich noch nen paar Bilder von unserem Hometrail posten. Ich hoffe Sie sind diesmal ein bischen besser geworden


----------



## Hans der Bär (28. Oktober 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Und dann will ich noch nen paar Bilder von unserem Hometrail posten. Ich hoffe Sie sind diesmal ein bischen besser geworden



Das sind sie!


----------



## MasterAss (28. Oktober 2008)

@markus

In Jeans? Ist das nicht ein wenig, nun ja, unbequem?


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Oktober 2008)

ich vermute mal er hat nur sporadischen kontakt zum sattel...


----------



## markus92 (28. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @markus
> 
> In Jeans? Ist das nicht ein wenig, nun ja, unbequem?



Wieso?
Lange Touren fahr ich eh nicht und so ne andere lange Hose kostet auch schon wieder um die 100â¬ und wer weiÃ ob die dann hÃ¤lt? Die Jeans kostet 10â¬ und hÃ¤lt halbes jahr, was will man mehr =)


----------



## hopfer (28. Oktober 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Die Jeans kostet 10â¬



KIK? 

musste mal wieder sein aber ich wÃ¼ste echt nicht wo man eine gute Jeans unter 40â¬ herbekommt

LG hopfer


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht kennt er ja den starthügelsteher und kommt auch ohne "gute" jeans auf den trail, wo man sich übrigens gelegentlich im dreck wälzt oder die hose aufreißt...


----------



## markus92 (28. Oktober 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> KIK?
> 
> musste mal wieder sein aber ich wÃ¼ste echt nicht wo man eine gute Jeans unter 40â¬ herbekommt
> 
> LG hopfer



WeiÃ nicht, wo meine Mum die her hat, aber mir auch ehrlich egal, hat sicher keine 40â¬ gekostet und sie hÃ¤lt und auÃerdem was reitet ihr eig. auf der jeans rum^^, dem einen passt dem andren nicht.


----------



## hopfer (28. Oktober 2008)

@markus92 was natürlich noch gesagt werden muss Super geile Bilder  Respekt!!!
hast du da eigentlich noch viel gesehen bei der Dunkelheit?

@Tim2   bist du ins Flat gesprungen? wie Hoch?


LG Hoofer

PS: wen man den Berg nicht rauf muss ist eine Jeans vollkommen OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (28. Oktober 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> @markus92 was natürlich noch gesagt werden muss Super geile Bilder  Respekt!!!
> hast du da eigentlich noch viel gesehen bei der Dunkelheit?
> 
> 
> PS: wen man den Berg nicht rauf muss ist eine Jeans vollkommen OK


Dankeschön, ja ich habe die Blende der Kamera sehr klein gemacht, sodass der Hintergrund dunkel erscheint, obwohl es trotzdem noch um einiges heller war.

Genau und ich muss den Berg nicht rauf und zum bauen ist sich auch optimal xD


----------



## MasterAss (29. Oktober 2008)

@markus
Es war nur eine Frage, keine Kritik! Ich stell es mir halt unbequem vor, deshalb die Frage. Vor allem weil eine Jeans doch Wasser (Schweiß) aufsaugt und dann überhaupt nicht trocknet...


----------



## GerhardO (29. Oktober 2008)

Mann muss ne nasse Jeans nur gefrieren lassen, dann is sie herrlich dicht!


----------



## markus92 (29. Oktober 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> KIK?
> 
> musste mal wieder sein aber ich wÃ¼ste echt nicht wo man eine gute Jeans unter 40â¬ herbekommt
> 
> LG hopfer


kein Problem MasterAss, deine Frage war ja ok. 
War eher auf hopfers Kommentar bezogen


----------



## xstephanx (29. Oktober 2008)

Hehehe, das FRX staucht es zusammen, schickes Foto !

Ich werd demnächst wiedermal fahren gehn, jetzt is mein FRX ja wieder fit...dann kann ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder ein Foto posten  !


----------



## hopfer (29. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat der Preis Ã¼berrascht selbst in USA bekomme ich keine Passende Jeans unter 40â¬ und ich wiege keine 100kg genauso wenig wie 50kg 
ich will wissen wo er die her hat dann besorge ich mir gleich einen ganze Kiste voll 

LG Hopfer


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. Oktober 2008)

weg von den hosen, raus in den wald 

ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs...bei gutem herbswetter













viele grüße


----------



## vaubee78 (29. Oktober 2008)

hier leudde, mal was schnelles nach den ganzen downhillern 
hoffe die bilder sind dran


----------



## timtim (29. Oktober 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Mit angeknackster Schwinge und ohne FF.
> 
> Dein Zahnarzt freut sich.



hab nachgefragt : der zahnarzt kann wegen der schwinge auch nicht helfen 

@hopfer
alles bestens ,war eh nicht so hoch.............

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (31. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen
http://video.mpora.com/watch/Dp0txq8A2/

LG hopfer


----------



## Newmi (31. Oktober 2008)

Echt genial!
Da bekommt man richtig Bock aufs fahren, auch wenn draußen das letzte Mistwetter tobt!


----------



## maik_87 (31. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter zum Biken....!!


Musste mal gesagt werden...


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. November 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> weg von den hosen, raus in den wald
> 
> ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs...bei gutem herbswetter
> 
> ...



das war meine Torque-Abschiedstour, es verlässt mich nun nach 1 1/2 jahren treuen dienst, die voller spaß waren


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. November 2008)

Wieso?Und was kommt neues?


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. November 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wieso?


werd bis April dank der Arbeit eh nicht zu kommen und oben an der Nordsee wo ich dann bin,hab ich keine lust das torque den deich runterzuprügeln 



Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und was kommt neues?


bin noch nicht ganz so sicher, schwanke zwischen 3 bikes...aber sieht so aus als ob ich 12 foren weiter zu denen aus Lübbrechtsen ziehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (3. November 2008)

Zum Zubettgehen noch a bisserl was Baumstammiges...






G.


----------



## MoP__ (4. November 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Zum Zubettgehen noch a bisserl was Baumstammiges...
> G.



Ist das da ein 2.7er Minion, oder wirkt der nur so groß?


----------



## GerhardO (4. November 2008)

Nein, ist der Michelin DH 32 AT Softcompound 2,8"


----------



## cos75 (4. November 2008)

Hi Gerhard, das ist hier ein Fahrrad Forum, nicht Motorrad.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2008)

Aha, wird jetzt in der Ebene auch schon gespottet?


----------



## GerhardO (4. November 2008)

Nix Motorrad - MÄNNERREIFEN!

Hm - das ist das Schöne an Bildern - sie sehen alle EBEN aus! Naja - Beim 1. Versuch hat der Bock verweigert - ich aber nicht! Darum hat's Flo für nötig befunden, sich da hin zu stellen... Markus - kennst die Stelle?


----------



## simdiem (4. November 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Aha, wird jetzt in der Ebene auch schon gespottet?



Muss er mit der Reifenbreite was kompensieren? ^^

Nur ein dummer Witz bitte nicht ernst nehmen, aber das ist mir gerade durch den Kopf geschossen als ich Flos Beitrag gelesen habe.

Fährst du hinten auch 2.8? Passt wahrscheinlich nicht rein oder? Welche Vorteile ergeben sich durch einen breiteren Vorderreifen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## cos75 (4. November 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Markus - kennst die Stelle?


Nö, sollte ich


----------



## GerhardO (4. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Muss er mit der Reifenbreite was kompensieren?



Shit - jetzt hat er mich erwischt!



simdiem schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile ergeben sich durch einen breiteren Vorderreifen?



Grip, Grip und nochmnals Grip! Womit wir wieder beim Kompensieren sind!

Nein, hinten wird wohl nicht mal der Muddy M. Platz haben... 

@cos: Dachte, Du wärst schonmal oben gewesen.


----------



## RaceFace89 (4. November 2008)

Bin 2.5er Muddy Mary im 07er FR gefahren und der hat locker gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (4. November 2008)

Hm - die Betty hat jetzt auch nur noch ca. 5 mm an jeder Seite Platz.... Ich werds zu gegebener Zeit ausprobieren!

So, dann komm ma mal wieder zum eigentlichen Grund des Freds:


----------



## timtim (4. November 2008)

Zittauer Traillandschaft.....................
immer wieder eine Reise wert 









..................und der Hebel hält...........

tim²


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2008)

*Sabber* so muss ein Trail aussehen!!! 

bei euch ist noch so gutes Wetter?

LG Peter


----------



## timtim (4. November 2008)

es war beinahe schwülwarm ,sehr seltsame wetterlage in den letzten beiden tagen dort.

gruß tim²


----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. November 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> Zittauer Traillandschaft.....................
> immer wieder eine Reise wert
> 
> tim²



schaut fein aus bei euch


----------



## GerhardO (5. November 2008)

Dort hats ja richtige *CANYONS* - in jeder Hinsicht!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2008)

Muss da auch unbedingt wieder hin, mal sehen, vielleicht klappts Sonntag!




Foto von *Yvi*, leider ein Standbild


----------



## timtim (5. November 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> schaut fein aus bei euch



"bei euch" ist in diesem fall ca. 300km luftlinie von meiner haustür entfernt 
trotzdem ,der Spaß lohnt allemal die mühen...............

gruß tim²


----------



## hopfer (7. November 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/fP2bbFWXR/

LG hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (9. November 2008)

Heute mal mein Bike ausgeritten ^^:




Hoffe es gefällt..


----------



## markus92 (9. November 2008)

So, dann mal nen ganz kurzer Clip: 
Ein ganzes Video wird in der nächten zeit folgen. Ich weiß die Quali ist mehr als schlecht, aber nen HD-Cam ist in Planung =)


----------



## markus92 (9. November 2008)

und nen Bild von heute =):


----------



## up_qualing (10. November 2008)

Servus Leutz,

sehr geiler Thread und ich hab ihn erst jetzt entdeckt 
Aber zurück halten will ich auch nicht  und mal ein paar Bilder vom Saisonende am Geiskopf zeigen.









Bis jetzt wars richtig lustig in der Luft, aber ich wollte mir auch den Boden etwas genauer anschauen... 





Nur dumm das mein Vorderrad, danach etwas beleidigt war. Man sollte einfach den großen Absatz runterfahren und nicht meinen zu bremsen. War zum Glück nur der Reifen kaputt und das Bike wollte runter getragen werden. 
Aber so langsam hab ich das gefühl die 13 cm von meinem ES reichen nicht mehr so ganz aus, da muß dann wohl ein Torque her  die ganzen Bilder hier verleiden einen ja direkt zum bergrunter ballern.
Also weiter so.


----------



## GerhardO (10. November 2008)

Das Zweite ist toll getroffen!

Das Dritte - mei... shit happens...


----------



## fox hunter (14. November 2008)

leider unscharf aber die spiegelreflex kommt noch vor weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2008)

fox hunter schrieb:


> leider unscharf aber die spiegelreflex kommt noch vor weihnachten


Dieses Bild hätte aber _mit diesen Einstellungen _aus einer Spiegelreflex nicht viel anders ausgesehen... 

lg Flo,
der auch gern mal wieder was zum Thread beitragen würde, aber dauernd lernen muss...


----------



## thto (14. November 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Dieses Bild hätte aber _mit diesen Einstellungen _aus einer Spiegelreflex nicht viel anders ausgesehen...
> 
> lg Flo,
> der auch gern mal wieder was zum Thread beitragen würde, aber dauernd lernen muss...



echt ? gerade ist eine illusion in meinem kopf geplatzt ....


----------



## Kasinx (14. November 2008)

Hey Flo,

wie verpackst du eigentlich deine DSLR. Ich fahre ganz gerne ein wenig risikoreicher (tu` mir ja so selten `was) und maule mich daher auch ganz gerne mal ab. Mein fahrerrisches Können trägt natürlich auch dazu bei. Daher traue ich mich nicht meine Knipse mitzunehmen.

Wie ich aber immer sehe hast du keinen Kamerarucksack dabei. Wie also machst du die Kamera bruchsicher. Oder bist du so ein umsichtiger Fahrer?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2008)

@kasinx: Ich hab Kamera u. Blitz normal im Rucksack. Früher nur in einem Mikrofaser-Sackerl um Kratzer zu vermeiden (wenn sich der Objektivdeckel löst weil irgendwas dagegen gedrückt hat, bspw.), jetzt in der CF-D80, die eine weiche, dünn gepolsterte Ledertasche ist. Sollte ich eine Jacke im Rucksack haben, gebe ich die noch außen rum. Beim Blitz war eine gepolsterte Tasche dabei.
Mich haut's allerdings nur sehr selten beim Biken auf den Rücken, somit war das noch nie ein Problem.
Beim Snowboarden hingegen werde ich wohl leider nie eine große Kamera mitnehmen können/wollen -- da lande ich oft mal am Rücken...


@thto: war das ernst gemeint oder ein Scherz? (bezog sich's auf das Foto oder auf's Lernen?)


----------



## thto (14. November 2008)

dachte mit ner dslr bei solchem licht dürfte es keine probleme geben ?


----------



## hopfer (14. November 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/AcU08FqGI/

LG hopfer


----------



## fox hunter (14. November 2008)

mag sein, aber es sah unbearbeitet echt sehr bescheiden aus. der kollege hat da irgendwas falsch gemacht , der stümper


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2008)

thto schrieb:


> dachte mit ner dslr bei solchem licht dürfte es keine probleme geben ?


Deswegen die drei kursiv geschriebenen Wörter in meinem Posting... 

Der Grund, dass dieses Bild so aussieht, liegt größtenteils an einer Fehlbedienung, nicht an der Kamera selbst. 


Zwei Dinge sind beim Bild in meinen Augen nicht ideal: 

- Weißabgleich: stand eigentlich eh auf Automatik, sollte die Kamera bei diesen "Standardlichtverhältnissen" normalerweise besser hinbekommen. (oder war das "Nachbearbeitung" und gewollt?)

- Bewegungsunschärfe. Dafür kann die Kamera nichts, der Fotograf hatte (vermutl. irrtümlich) den Blitz erzwungen, was bei diesen Lichtverhältnissen, der Entfernung und der Schwäche des internen Blitzes der Casio EX-Z70 kontraproduktiv ist. Aufgrund des Blitzes wurde die Belichtungszeit auf 1/60s festgesetzt (bei vielen Kameras Standard bei Blitzverwendung), was für die Geschwindigkeit des Radfahrers zu lange war. 
Wäre eine DSLR mit diesen Einstellungen verwendet worden, wäre exakt die gleiche Bewegungsunschärfe zu sehen.
Wäre kein Blitz manuell erzwungen worden, hätte die Automatik vermutlich auf ISO200 oder 400 hochgeregelt u. somit eine Verschlusszeit im Bereich von 1/200 - 1/300s erreicht. Dies wäre für einen halbwegs scharfen Biker genug gewesen.


----------



## thto (15. November 2008)

super vielen dank für die infos !
VG
TT


----------



## Kasinx (15. November 2008)

Danke Flo,

Snowboarden haste recht, DSLR nie und nimmer.
Ich werde mich einfach mal trauen. Hast schon recht, so oft fällt man nicht auf den Rücken, aber abrollen über die Schulter, hmmm. egal. Mal sehen, wann ich mal wieder auf den Berg komme, wird ja so schnell dunkel.
Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddieMeduza (15. November 2008)

Noch ein paar Pics von den letzten Besuchen in Leogang und Wagrain.

Das Torque rockt! Doch statt dem ISX-6 muß definitiv ein DHX5.0 her ...

Wann kommt der Sommer endlich wieder,

Leogang:







Wagrain:











Mehr gibts noch in meinem Album.

Gruß,
  Eddie


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2008)

Ah, schade dass ich's heuer nicht mehr nach Wagrain geschafft habe -- der Wallride sieht ja äußerst spaßig aus...

Lässig!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. November 2008)

Bisschen was aus dem Harz:












Wann hört dieses Wetter endlich auf

Samy


----------



## markus92 (15. November 2008)

@EddieMeduza
Super Bilder 
Nach Leogang geht es auch nächtes Jahr *aufdieSommerferienwart*
Und wo ist den Wagrain? Hab ich noch nicht gehört.

Natürlich gibts auch noch 2 Bilder von mir:

No Footer am kleinen Dirt:



Whip am mittleren Drop (Wahsinn was die Bikes aushalten müssen):


----------



## Astaroth (16. November 2008)

der Wallride ist ja mal geil
Wagrain steht steht nächste Saison auch auf meiner Liste


----------



## axxis (16. November 2008)

Der Bikepark in Wagrain wurde afaik vom Streckendesigner von Whistler entworfen


----------



## EddieMeduza (19. November 2008)

Stimmt, der Typ heißt Jason Roe und hat tatsächlich in Whistler mitgebaut.
Er sagte irgendwann diesen Sommer, daß eine weitere Strecke von "ganz" oben geplant ist, die dürfte dann richtig lang sein.

Man kann sogar in der Pension seiner Frau/Schwiegermutter übernachten (Panorama), kostet nur 25/Nacht, samt leckerem Frühstück. Ein bißchen Plauderei ist da natürlich auch mit drin.

Grüße,
  Eddie


----------



## sebot.rlp (20. November 2008)




----------



## Schulle (20. November 2008)

@ sebot.rlp

das nenn ich mountainbiken pur. Sehr schöne Fotos.
Denke mal in echt ist das alles ein bissel steiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (20. November 2008)

Oh, wenn im Rheinland das Wetter noch so gut und die Bäume noch so voller Blätter sind, dann muss ich auch mal wieder zu Hause vorbeischauen!

Schicke Bilder! Wie sind denn die neuen DT Felgen im Vergleich zu den alten?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. November 2008)

Bis auf die Speichengeschichte beim Brocken-Rocken bin ich zumindest sehr zufrieden mit den Laufrädern insgesamt!

Machen mir einen ausreichend steifen Eindruck und verzeihen auch mal ne unsaubere Aktion.

Mciha


----------



## androsch5378 (20. November 2008)

Mein Canyon FRX mod. 2007 im Härtetest beim DH-Maratohn in Slovenija (Bovec)...


----------



## sebot.rlp (20. November 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> @ sebot.rlp
> 
> das nenn ich mountainbiken pur. Sehr schöne Fotos.
> Denke mal in echt ist das alles ein bissel steiler



Da hast du recht. Leider kommt das Gefälle auf Bildern nie so richtig rüber. 



Kompostman schrieb:


> Oh, wenn im Rheinland das Wetter noch so gut und die Bäume noch so voller Blätter sind, dann muss ich auch mal wieder zu Hause vorbeischauen!
> 
> Schicke Bilder! Wie sind denn die neuen DT Felgen im Vergleich zu den alten?



Leider sind die Bilder noch aus dem September. Jetzt sieht es nicht mehr so schön grün aus 
Die anderen Felgen bin ich gar nicht erst gefahren. Bin aber mit den DT sehr zufrieden. Steiffigkeit ist super und stabil sind sie auch.


----------



## Astaroth (20. November 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Mein Canyon FRX mod. 2007 im Härtetest beim DH-Maratohn in Slovenija (Bovec)...
> 
> und den Härtetest bestanden?


----------



## androsch5378 (21. November 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> androsch5378 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein Canyon FRX mod. 2007 im Härtetest beim DH-Maratohn in Slovenija (Bovec)...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (23. November 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/ZEG1SK5f1/

LG hopfer


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2008)

schpytzyo ist mein Held!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2008)

Erster Schnee im Deister:








Samy


----------



## Cortezsi (24. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Erster Schnee im Deister:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## oo7 (24. November 2008)

Ich poste das mal hier von Ghost-boy
vom "Frankonian Downhill Cup" in Osternohe


----------



## Cortezsi (24. November 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Ich poste das mal hier von Ghost-boy
> vom "Frankonian Downhill Cup" in Osternohe



Schönes Fahrrad! Schöne Strecke!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. November 2008)

In Salzburg geht's derzeit dermaßen geil zu fahren... 

So gut, dass wir am Dienstag beim Nightride nicht ein Foto gemacht haben, weil wir einfach net stehenbleiben wollten und auch heute nie die große Kamera rausgeholt haben, sondern nur ein paar nicht besonders tolle Fotos mit der Kleinen gemacht haben...

Momentan noch ohne Spikes unterwegs -- heute war's aber teilweise schon sehr nass/rutschig/eisig, jetzt werd ich dann wohl mal umbauen...


----------



## AustRico (28. November 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> In Salzburg geht's derzeit dermaßen geil zu fahren...  ...



Ich glaub´ich muss auch nochmal raus!


----------



## Fryrish (28. November 2008)

das letzte foto ist find ich super gut gelungen.


----------



## SteVe7 (28. November 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> Ich glaub´ich muss auch nochmal raus!



Ich muss glaub ich auch mein Bike nochmal ausm Keller holen.

War das am Gaisberg, Flo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (29. November 2008)

*****servas  ja schaut recht spassig aus******* :daumen


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2008)

SteVe7 schrieb:


> Ich muss glaub ich auch mein Bike nochmal ausm Keller holen.


Sag mal, behandelst du dein Radl so schlecht? 

Steht allein im Keller u. wird nicht gefahren...


Ja, Gaisberg.


----------



## SteVe7 (29. November 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sag mal, behandelst du dein Radl so schlecht?
> 
> Steht allein im Keller u. wird nicht gefahren...
> 
> ...



Bei den Temperaturen kan i mi einfach ned überwinden!

Aber kannst beruhigt sein, steht inzwischen neben mir und wirde gepflegt


----------



## hopfer (30. November 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/ZnHiMFgUF/


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. November 2008)

Ich mal beim Frankoniancup







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## simdiem (30. November 2008)

Sehr geile pics!


----------



## androsch5378 (1. Dezember 2008)

hy *gohst-boy*......woooww schaut nach richtig viel spass aus !!!!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Dezember 2008)

Wars auch, danke.


----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo (oder einer seiner Freunde) er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.

http://vimeo.com/2407641
http://vimeo.com/2309233

LG hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshark (3. Dezember 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ich mal beim Frankoniancup



Nanu, zwischen Bild 1 und 2 mal schnell Trikot getauscht?!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Dezember 2008)

Das erste war noch im Training, beim zweiten wars schon das Rennen.
Ja war sehr matschig und nass.Dann noch der kalte fahrt Wind.


----------



## Assfight (4. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo (oder einer seiner Freunde) er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/2407641
> http://vimeo.com/2309233
> ...



Hab ichs falsch gesehn, oder fuhr da jemand die Elixir?


----------



## Assfight (4. Dezember 2008)

00:23 ist doch eine Elixir?


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2008)

Sieht so aus, aber auf sowas achtest du bei den Videos? 
Vor allem das 2te ist echt super


----------



## Assfight (4. Dezember 2008)

Klar doch, krieg die Elixir. Da sticht einem das ins Auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2008)

Trailposen auf dem Alpenpfad. Danke an will67 für die Fotos - musste ich gleich ausm ü40fr fred verlinken! Und hier timtim beim Snowriden:


----------



## schotti65 (9. Dezember 2008)

cx, Du oller Spammer, das XXL ist doch ein wenig träge, warum haste kein Bild vom M genommen  ?






Hier gibs übrigens alle Fotos von der Tour, auf mindestens der Hälfte sieht man Canyon's:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/will1973/sets/72157610873202057/show/


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2008)

Na wegen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Auch mir gefällt das Snowridebild sehr gut, dieses Schnee-Surfen die Kurven runter war nur genial!!


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuui...holy shit...is dasne böse böse beule...wie hastn das hibekommen , mein beileid?


----------



## schotti65 (9. Dezember 2008)

im trail - double backflip - 720er - no hander - und dann stand cx in der landung...


----------



## JayPKay (9. Dezember 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> im trail - double backflip - 720er - no hander - und dann stand cx in der landung...



Hmm, aber schon Kagge,hat ja nich' lang gehalten.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

herrlich dasbild im schnee....die schneebilder dsind einfach geil...ich freu mich schon wenn ich in den am 20.12  auf 1000meter geh uns da es geil viel schnee gibt..))))))))


----------



## schotti65 (9. Dezember 2008)

Das ist im übrigen kein Schaden, das ist ein Schmiß. Das adelt.


----------



## tschobi (10. Dezember 2008)

So sieht das bike erst richtig benutzt aus. 
Nicht wie einige Vitrinen bikes


----------



## frankZer (10. Dezember 2008)

Was muss man denn anstellen damit ein Torqe so aussieht? Damit ich das erstmal nihct mache...
Ist schade um das schöne Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (11. Dezember 2008)

frankZer schrieb:


> Was muss man denn anstellen damit ein Torqe so aussieht? Damit ich das erstmal nihct mache...
> Ist schade um das schöne Bike



einfach aus ca.45 grad winkel fallen lassen ,leider auf einen fels.............
gab ein unangenehmes geräusch.  plopp..........
ich glaube das mit dem torque überleg ich mir noch einmal !
das nerve z.b.hatte auch beulenaua.
die dicken rohre sind scheinbar sehr anfällig bei felskontakt. normal ,leicht soll's ja auch noch sein .
brauchen die bikes jetzt also auch pretektoren 
tim²


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wegen der Angewohnheit der Sandlandbewohner ihr Bike im Zweifel einfach mal durch die Gegend zu werfen - das macht sich auf Steinen eben nicht so gut.

Wobei ich mein Nerve seinerzeit ja nur gegen einen Holzpfosten gelehnt hatte...


----------



## timtim (11. Dezember 2008)

war mal wieder lecker.........
trotz beule und zwei durchlöcherter ärmel


----------



## Astaroth (11. Dezember 2008)

nette Pics hier!


----------



## MoP__ (13. Dezember 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> brauchen die bikes jetzt also auch pretektoren
> tim²



Meins hat welche


----------



## hopfer (14. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/4I0JdpoVz/

LG hopfer


----------



## GerhardO (14. Dezember 2008)

Wir ham' heute ein bisschen "Seen-Cruising" gemacht:







G.


----------



## hopfer (14. Dezember 2008)

Schön Gerhard ich war auch am Wochenende ein bisschen im Schnee tollen doch ich hatte keinen Fotografen dabei 

Liebe Grüße Peter


----------



## JaniK (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Two canyon bikes among others bikes in 10 min. video.
Some vertriding and helmet cam included.

http://www.vimeo.com/2384333


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-one (22. Dezember 2008)

irgendwann wird's ein richtiger Table-Top


----------



## schotti65 (22. Dezember 2008)

@andi-one:
schicke Fotos.

Was issn das fürn Rad, welche Größe und wie lang bist Du?

Errinnert mich ein bischen an meine Sitzposition (FR in M, Fahrer 181cm); ich weiss nach 2 Monaten immer noch nicht ob das Rad ein bischen zu klein für mich ist oder nicht.
Erstaunlicherweise erweist sich bisher der recht kurze Radstand beim uphill als tauglich um nicht zu sagen sehr tauglich, beim runterzutouren als gut, beim runterzutrialen als super und beim runterzudownhillen als naja recht holperig, wobei ich nicht so recht weiss obs am Rad oder am Fahrer liegt, hatte leider noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit (also mit mit mir und einem längerem Radstand).


----------



## Andi-one (22. Dezember 2008)

@schotti65

Torque FR 2006 in S bei einer Körpergröße von 1,77m 
zum Spielen perfekt, fahre auch Touren mit dem Bike (in Verbindung mit leichteren Laufrädern)


----------



## thto (22. Dezember 2008)

geile pics !!!!!! mehr bitte !!!


----------



## schotti65 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hm.
Proportionen scheinen ja ähnlich wie bei mir zu sein.
Leider hast Du den problematischen Bereich nicht beschrieben.

"Wenn Sie bei schnellen holprigen Downhills an Ihre Grenzen stossen, woran liegt das dann (bitte nur 1 Antwort):"

1. [] ich stosse nicht an meine Grenzen
2. [] ich bin zu doof zum Fahren
3. [] ich bin zu doof zum Dämpfer abstimmen
und natürlich das übliche D)
4. [] das Material ist irgendwie schuld

(Bei mir isses wohl 2. und/oder 3. hatte aber bisher wie geschrieben noch keinen Vergleich)


----------



## Andi-one (22. Dezember 2008)

ist ne Mischung zwischen 2 u. 3 

ich bin mit meinem Dämpfer-Setup auch noch nicht zufrieden, bin aber auf dem besten Weg.
Fahre den Lüftdämpfer mit ca. 40-45% Sag im Downhillsetup und eine relativ schnellen Zugstufe(bin da aber auch noch am Probieren)



@thto
bitte 

Double


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (23. Dezember 2008)

Andi-one schrieb:


> ...Fahre den Lüftdämpfer mit ca. 40-45% Sag im Downhillsetup und eine relativ schnellen Zugstufe(bin da aber auch noch am Probieren)...



So viel? Super, danke für die Info, probier ich auch ma.


----------



## loxa789 (23. Dezember 2008)

nun werd ich unsicher mit der Rahmengröße
(Ok ich weiss, dass nur Fotos gepostet werden sollen)
hab mit ein Tork FR in (M) bestellt bin 172 sl 82, ich will in den Park und auch schwere Trails aber auch Touren fahren. Fahre auch ein xc(M) das passt.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, ist das Rad nun zu groß für mich.


----------



## fox hunter (23. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin mit meinem tork in m bei einer größe von 186 sehr zufrieden. ist schön verspielt und touren gehen auch super. hatte vorher en nerve in l und das war mir zu groß und das tork sollte laut canyon auch l sein, habe aber dann m genommen. demnächst auch wieder bilder.


----------



## Andi-one (23. Dezember 2008)

@loxa789

ich würde sagen das M für dich zu groß ist...

mit meinem S bin ich auch schon 1400hm und 60km Touren gefahren (mit den anderen Laufrädern)


----------



## thto (23. Dezember 2008)

loxa789 schrieb:


> nun werd ich unsicher mit der Rahmengröße
> (Ok ich weiss, dass nur Fotos gepostet werden sollen)
> hab mit ein Tork FR in (M) bestellt bin 172 sl 82, ich will in den Park und auch schwere Trails aber auch Touren fahren. Fahre auch ein xc(M) das passt.
> Nun stellt sich die Frage, ist das Rad nun zu groß für mich.



denke da hilft wohl nur probefahren 

check doch mal ob vielleicht jemand in deiner näheren umgebung lebt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5282035#post5282035


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Dezember 2008)

@loxa789: kauf dir eins in S ich bin auch 172cm groß und das paßt perfekt.


----------



## Andi-one (23. Dezember 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> So viel? Super, danke für die Info, probier ich auch ma.



du solltest aber darauf achten, dass du die 40% auch in der Downhillposition hast, d.H. stehend (Kurbel wagerecht) !!!


----------



## knuspi (23. Dezember 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> @loxa789: kauf dir eins in S ich bin auch 172cm groß und das paßt perfekt.



Ich finde, das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Jeder Körper ist anders und jeder empfindet die "perfekte" Sitzposition anders. Letztenendes hilft nur (wie schon so oft erwähnt) die Probefahrt.


----------



## loxa789 (23. Dezember 2008)

Kann bitte einer ein Tork in s (ohne Action) posten. Vielleicht hilft mir dies ja etwas bei der Entscheidung ob S oder M. 
Werd aber wahrscheinlich nach den Feiertagen bei Canyon anrufen und auf s umbestellen. sorry wieder out of topic

Da eine neue Seite angefangen wurde nochmals meine Daten. 172 cm ss 82


----------



## FreerideNRW (23. Dezember 2008)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Kann bitte einer ein Tork in s (ohne Action) posten. Vielleicht hilft mir dies ja etwas bei der Entscheidung ob S oder M.
> Werd aber wahrscheinlich nach den Feiertagen bei Canyon anrufen und auf s umbestellen. sorry wieder out of topic



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Dezember 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hopfer (26. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/ReGWQra0I/


----------



## Tiger 2001 (26. Dezember 2008)




----------



## hopfer (26. Dezember 2008)

bitte


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

Foto nicht so prall, aber dafür war der Weg geil!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Dezember 2008)

Ah, beim Herrn cxfahrer dürfte auch Winter sein, fesch...

Meine Lektion von vorgestern: Skipisten sind zu Fuß sausteil (wenn auch nicht die fotografierte Stelle) und rutschig...





Herrliche Stimmung oben, gleich gibt's Ripperl...



Klick für große Version

Vereiste Radln vor der Abfahrt...




Leider keine sehenswerten Abfahrtsfotos, mir war zu kalt um gscheite Fotos zu machen bzw. die große Kamera auszupacken...


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Schön Flo das du auch mal wieder zeit hattest was zu unternehmen man hat ja lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.
Schöne Pics wie Kalt wars den? Ski Pisten sind sau steil, im Winter schauens mit den Skiern immer ganz harmlos aus aber im Sommer ist es dann nicht mehr so lustig.
und wieso im Dunkeln Runter? Stirnlampen test?

LG Peter


----------



## GerhardO (29. Dezember 2008)

cx und FloiS: 

Flo, richt Dich schonmal drauf ein, dass ich nächsts Jahr mal ins Salzburgerische kommen werde!  

Was mich mal reizen würde: Mit langen Spikes mal ne Abfahrtspiste á la Kandahar zu befahren... Allein schon wegen der Gesichter der Skifahrer... Aber ich glaub, da mach ich mir keine Freunde... 

G.


----------



## fitze (30. Dezember 2008)

@Flo: Very nice!

Von mir was herbstliches, was ich grad erst bekommen hab:





Aktuell kann ich nur mit Bildern vom Boarden dienen, aber die sind ja hier eher fehl am Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (30. Dezember 2008)

etz nicht die dickste Action, find das Bild aber nett:


----------



## GerhardO (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Fitze! Schön, wieder mal was von Dir zu lesen! Und dem Torki scheints auch gut zu gehen!

@deco: Interessante Bildgestaltung!

Beide:


----------



## fitze (30. Dezember 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @ Fitze! Schön, wieder mal was von Dir zu lesen! Und dem Torki scheints auch gut zu gehen!



Ja, dem gehts gut  Bin zuletzt öfter Hardtail gefahren, und da dürfen ja keine Bilder hier ins Forum


----------



## Tiger 2001 (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## Assfight (4. Januar 2009)

@decolocsta, benutzt du Adobe Phtotshop?


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2009)

hat ein Kollege für mich gemacht, aber der hat Photoshop, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (7. Januar 2009)

Hier ein Video von Schpytzyo er hat dieses Video in "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s" reingestellt und ich nehme an das es auch in seinem sinne ist das wir in den Genuss dieses Video kommen.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/1fxYMDtOP/


----------



## factoryltd (10. Januar 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Hm.
> Proportionen scheinen ja ähnlich wie bei mir zu sein.
> Leider hast Du den problematischen Bereich nicht beschrieben.
> 
> ...



Tausch doch mal mit Richi das Bike, er hatts ne Nummer größer vieleicht biste den schlauer


----------



## factoryltd (10. Januar 2009)

Für euch mal gestöbert, Bild von meinem russischen Freundhttp://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/258095]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2009)

kleine Schattenspielerei, auch wenns eher magere "Action" ist


----------



## schotti65 (10. Januar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Tausch doch mal mit Richi das Bike, er hatts ne Nummer größer vieleicht biste den schlauer



Oder mit Deinem russischen Freund...

Problem ist, die Umgebung muss ja auch stimmen, und ne Sandtour is nich so ganz das, was mir da vorschwebt.
Wer weiss, vielleicht klappts ja demnächst in Thale.


----------



## canYOn_/ (10. Januar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Für euch mal gestöbert, Bild von meinem russischen Freund



Mein lieber Factory, das hier ist die Action und *nicht* NachDerActionGalerie 

P.S. Next time darfst Du die Bilder auch aus meinem eigenen Foddoalbom verlinken


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2009)

@canYON:/ : gehts noch winziger dein Bild? 



schotti65 schrieb:


> Problem ist, die Umgebung muss ja auch stimmen, und ne Sandtour is nich so ganz das, was mir da vorschwebt.
> Wer weiss, vielleicht klappts ja demnächst in Thale.



Kannst ja mal XL versuchen... - aber das Setup ist mE recht einfach, es braucht halt etwas Geduld. Und dann kannst du auch Rumpelpisten bügeln - die Laufruhe einer Downhillbude wirst natürlich nie haben.




Bei uns ist mit Action grad schwierig zwecks Anlauf usw....


----------



## canYOn_/ (10. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @canYON:/ : gehts noch winziger dein Bild?



das Bild in XL hätte ich selber gern. Da ist der Fotograf & Kamera schuld 
P.S. Um den IBC-Server zu entlasten habe ich das Bild nur verlinkt  
(wollt einfach nicht mit dem xs-Bild den Thread hier zuzuspammen)


----------



## factoryltd (13. Januar 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Oder mit Deinem russischen Freund...
> 
> Problem ist, die Umgebung muss ja auch stimmen, und ne Sandtour is nich so ganz das, was mir da vorschwebt.
> Wer weiss, vielleicht klappts ja demnächst in Thale.



WE kommt ja die grosse Stunde und du darfst testen was das Zeug hält.
Dimitrie die Kamara in Thale läuft Action davor und die Folgen 
Ick freu mir so


----------



## Tobogan (14. Januar 2009)

erster Test mit dem neuen Stitched. Die Tricks sind jetzt nicht so krass aber es waren an dem Tag auch -14 grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (14. Januar 2009)

nett anzusehen das des Stiched schön genutzt wird, wenn man teils liest hat man das Gefühl die meisten Stiched fahrer nehmen es als Touren rad ran


----------



## Tobogan (14. Januar 2009)

versteh ich auch net der Rahmen hat eine so gute Geometrie es wäre schade wenn man mit dem was anderes macht


----------



## ]:-> (14. Januar 2009)

grade beim Fotos schauen drauf gestoßen, war anfang März '08 am Lago- oh  man macht das wieder Lust! (Bike: Nerve ES 07)


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. Januar 2009)

die meisten haben bereits die dreckige meute & bikes gesehen, deswegen jetzt ein action-bild vom ganzen spaß 









war richtig lustig (und rutschig) und 2x maulen pro abfahrt gehörte dazu


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2009)

@canyon: na Mahlzeit, sauber dreckig...


Was von vorgestern Abend: 
Nach 1000hm Uphill mit langen, steilen, zachen Skipisten eine trauuumhafte Abfahrt...






Wir konnten regelrecht carven...


----------



## varadero (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Flo!

Super!!!! 
War das am Zinken?

Varadero


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2009)

Du deckst mich immer wieder auf... 

Ja, war am Zinken.


----------



## cos75 (21. Januar 2009)

Hey Flo, kann es sein, dass du da gar kein Canyon fährst ? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5504223#post5504223


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2009)

Ja, stimmt schon -- von mir gibt's da leider kein Foto...
(und der Harald kann das Kurvenfahren auch viel schöner...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (21. Januar 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt schon -- von mir gibt's da leider kein Foto...
> (und der Harald kann das Kurvenfahren auch viel schöner...  )



der Harald fährt überhaupt krasse Dinger und hat wunderschöne Fotos, jungejunge.


----------



## loxa789 (22. Januar 2009)

hallo Flo!
was sagen den die Liftbetreiber dazu dass ihr in der Nacht die Pisten unsicher macht? Fahren da keine pisten bullys.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2009)

Es gibt für Tourengeher freigegebene Strecken, die nutzen auch wir.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Februar 2009)

"Lauft die Kamera jetzt oder net?"






Duat.


----------



## androsch5378 (7. Februar 2009)

na dann hab ich auch ein par pics !!!!    


Downhill-marathon-Slovenija !!!





my idol 





my ride *


----------



## simdiem (7. Februar 2009)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (7. Februar 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @canyon: na Mahlzeit, sauber dreckig...




Das Bild könntest du einem bike Hersteller verkaufen. 
Sieht aus, wie in einem Katalog. Top


----------



## Astaroth (7. Februar 2009)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> my idol



ist der Hill da auch mitgefahren? falls ja dann hast du ihn doch mit Sicherheit versägt oder  ?!?

MfG
MB76


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2009)

Flo
die Schneebilder sind der Hammer!
Was macht der Job?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jogi (15. Februar 2009)

erste Flugstunde:


----------



## LimaBravo (15. Februar 2009)

statt den Tourenski mit dem neuen Bike






Spikes machen es möglich



Da will ich runter



rauf bin ich auf einen geräumten aber total vereisten Güterweg, oben auf der Alm war der Weg bis zu einen Meter vom Schnee zugeweht.
Runter auf der sehr steilen Forststraße im Naben-hohen lockeren Schnee, darunter Eis.


----------



## Hans der Bär (16. Februar 2009)

Spikes sind für Weicheier!


----------



## Cortezsi (16. Februar 2009)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Spikes sind für Weicheier!



Stimmt, auf Teerstrassen werden einem die Eier wirklich weichgeklopft.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCE5CCj4kNI"]YouTube - trier weishaus freeride downhill[/ame]

ich weiß, ich muss noch üben...


----------



## hopfer (19. Februar 2009)

Super Video 
die Zeitlupe ist cool!
aber diese Rukel Bilder Nerven!

LG Peter


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

das video hat ein freund gemacht. die ruckelaufnahmen stammen von serienbildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (19. Februar 2009)

Klasse Video,

schon mit dem neuen FR unterwegs. Bei uns ist noch Schnee. Schöner Trail und schöne Action. Das FR sieht in schwarz weiß richtig gut aus.

Mettwurst, kannst Du mal dein Dämpfer-Setup posten. Wäre ganz interessant.

Grüße, Tim777

P.S. Finde Deinen Style schon ganz gut.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

danke.

hab in der hauptkammer ca. 130 psi, im piggy zwischen 80-90 psi, bottom out auf stufe 3, zugstufe nach gefühl, highspeed ca. 3-4 klicks, lowspeed ca. 1/2 umdrehung. bin aber noch am testen. wiege nackig ca. 73 kg.


----------



## nailz (19. Februar 2009)

Cooles Ding, Mettwurst! Sieht aus als wär der Weishauswald ne Anreise wert. Ist das ein öffentlicher Spot?
Was´n das für ein Song im Vid? ....passt prima!


----------



## githriz (19. Februar 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Was´n das für ein Song im Vid?


Tape - Yehaa

Mir dünkt der ist beliebt für Bike-Vids.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Cooles Ding, Mettwurst! Sieht aus als wär der Weishauswald ne Anreise wert. Ist das ein öffentlicher Spot?
> Was´n das für ein Song im Vid? ....passt prima!



Der ist auf jeden Fall ne Anreise wert! Da kann man schon den ganzen Tag Spaß haben. Die Strecke ist durch die Stadt genehmigt und offiziell zur Benutzung für Mitglieder des Vereins Fahrvergnügen e.V. freigegeben. Jetzt bräuchte ich nen Smiley der mit dem Zeigefinger ein Auge runterzieht


----------



## Tim777 (20. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> hab in der hauptkammer ca. 130 psi, im piggy zwischen 80-90 psi, bottom out auf stufe 3, zugstufe nach gefühl, highspeed ca. 3-4 klicks, lowspeed ca. 1/2 umdrehung. bin aber noch am testen. wiege nackig ca. 73 kg.



Danke Mettwurst82, super. Wenn man den 4-stufigen Knopf für die Volumenverstellung des Piggy von "4" weiterdreht wieder auf "1" ist man dann auf "5" oder wieder auf "1". Das hab ich noch nicht kapiert. Denn der Knopf scheint ja immer weiterzudrehen zu sein.

Grüße, Tim777. 

P.S. Mal sehen, vielleicht komme ich mal bei Euch vorbei. Ist ja ein echt cooler Trail.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2009)

dann ist er wieder auf 1. zum befüllen sollte er immer auf 1 stehen. wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Februar 2009)

noch drei bildchen. leider mit laienhaften kenntnissen aufgehellt.


----------



## hithem (23. Februar 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8bq5c_figue-078_sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (23. Februar 2009)

das 1. ist der Hammer!


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das 1. ist der Hammer!



seh ich genau so


----------



## Tim777 (23. Februar 2009)

@ hithem,

wo ist denn jetzt so schönes Wetter? (tolles Bike und klasse Landschaft)

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## hithem (23. Februar 2009)

in south france


----------



## Tim777 (23. Februar 2009)

mercy.

Tim777


----------



## Astaroth (24. Februar 2009)

Geile Action!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hithem (24. Februar 2009)

Thanks


----------



## hopfer (24. Februar 2009)




----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2009)

Das erste ist echt geil, aber hart an der Grenze oder?


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Februar 2009)

faceplant in 3, 2, 1... ?


----------



## hithem (24. Februar 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das erste ist echt geil, aber hart an der Grenze oder?



sorry but my german is not good, i dont understand


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Februar 2009)

he means that the first one is hard to limit.


----------



## hithem (24. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> he means that the first one is hard to limit.



ok yes it's very verticaly


----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2009)

Hithem 
Nice Bike and very nice action. Was it hard to the limit or a little bit to much over the limit


----------



## hithem (24. Februar 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hithem
> Nice Bike and very nice action. Was it hard to the limit or a little bit to much over the limit



no i dont fall if it's what you mean ,
next time i will do a video


----------



## rapid-racer (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Alles zur neuen DH-Strecke in Trier, sowie zum Verein fahrvergnügen e.V., der in Trier sowohl einen DirtSpot als auch die DH-Strecke unterhält findet ihr ab sofort unter www.fahrvergnügen.net
Viel Spass
Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shortygonzalez (25. Februar 2009)

Gestern, 14:19 Uhr, Edenkoben (Pfalz)


----------



## Astaroth (26. Februar 2009)

das nächste mal bitte scharf stellen...


----------



## shortygonzalez (26. Februar 2009)

War scharf gestellt, Belichtung ganz unten...weiß auch net, ich war wohl  einfach zu schnell   


jaja...weiß schon, der Hintergrund is auch verwackelt...sorry!


----------



## decolocsta (26. Februar 2009)

oder mit einer Cam anstatt dem Handy fotofieren


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2009)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> weiß auch net


Die Belichtungzeit war einfach zu lang.

Mögliche Gründe:
- Blende zu weit geschlossen
- ISO-Wert zu niedrig
(was davon weiß ich nicht, weil keine EXIF-Daten verfügbar)

Bei mäßigem Licht hängt's jedoch stark von der Kamera ab, ob überhaupt noch anständige Bilder möglich sind.


----------



## shortygonzalez (26. Februar 2009)

Oh leck, ihr Schogese! -hehe- 
1. Isses mit ner Kamera aufgenommen
2. War die Belichtungszeit ganz unten

Außerdem: Ich werd mir jetzt keine 1000 Oi Kamera kaufen um sie in den Wald zu schleifen, damit ich'n paar SCHNAPPSCHÜSSE machen kan. Is das hier'n Fotoforum? 

Aber danke für die durchaus positiven Meckereien!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Februar 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die Belichtungzeit war einfach zu lang.



Sehe ich nicht so. 

EDIT: und ist ja jetzt auch aufgeklärt..


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so.


Was dann?



CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> und ist ja jetzt auch aufgeklärt..


Was bedeutet "Belichtungszeit ganz unten"? (als konkreter Wert)


----------



## shortygonzalez (26. Februar 2009)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Is das hier'n Fotoforum?



Was weiß ich, war net meine Kamera. Im Fenster stand "-1" und das war laut Angabe des Besitzers das wenigste, was ging. Vorherige Bilder waren noch verwischter.

Werd in Zukunft keine Bilder mehr reinstellen, die Diskussion kann sich doch echt jeder hier sparen. Werd in nem anderen Thread über FAHRRÄDER diskutieren...viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (26. Februar 2009)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Werd in Zukunft keine Bilder mehr reinstellen, die Diskussion kann sich doch echt jeder hier sparen.



Schade, ich fands ganz gut, dass Du Dein Bild hier reingestellt hast.
Würde ich freuen, weiteres von Dir zu sehen. Wir sind doch kein Pros (weder im Fahren noch im Fotographieren).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. Februar 2009)

lass dich hier bloß nie wieder blicken, du hast den ganzen thread kaputt gemacht mit deinem unprofessionellen foto.

(das bild ist übrigens einfach nur verwackelt, schätze ich mal)


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Februar 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was dann?



Einfach verwackelt - der Schwenk passt nicht mit dem Tempo des Fahrers überein. Vielleicht gibt die Kamera auch nix besseres her. Aber passt scho.


----------



## simdiem (26. Februar 2009)

So ich find das Bild schön! und ich finde das leicht Unscharfe passend!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Februar 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> So ich find das Bild schön! und ich finde das leicht Unscharfe passend!



und nuh?


----------



## Jogi (26. Februar 2009)

und nu...
Das ist doch ein Fred für Bilder und nicht für Gemecker 

Also, weitere Bilder bitte... auch wenn sie nur zweitklassig sind.
Hauptsache die Bikes sind erstklassig.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1103


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (1. März 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Also, weitere Bilder bitte...



Na klar doch.... Kleine Flugstunde heute 
Leider nicht die beste Quali da das Bild aus nem Video stammt....






.... aber es ist ein Canyon und es ist in Ääktschn 

Hier noch zwei in besser Quali. Das Teil macht echt Laune...


----------



## denicoo (1. März 2009)

Aber next mal bitte mit nem lächeln aufm Gesichte........


----------



## y23 (2. März 2009)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Werd in Zukunft keine Bilder mehr reinstellen, die Diskussion kann sich doch echt jeder hier sparen. Werd in nem anderen Thread über FAHRRÄDER diskutieren...viel Spaß euch noch!



bah!
mach mal halblang. klar ist das hier nur ein fotothread, aber da moutainbiken durchaus auch techniklastig ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass einige leser hier auch fototechnisch interessiert sind.
und wenn flo, der hier mit abstand die schicksten bilder macht, sein fotowissen kundtut, dann würde ich das nicht als beleidigung auffassen, sondern als gut gemeinter ratschlag/hilfestellung.

auch aus ner schnappschuss cam, kann man noch was rausholen, wenn man weiß wie man damit umgehn muss... aber es soll auch leute geben, die einfach beratungsresistent sind.


----------



## messerclub-illi (2. März 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Straussberger

wo seid ihr denn da unterwegs gewesen? 
Als Randboulette interssiert mich das schon mal


----------



## denicoo (2. März 2009)

In Buckow oberhalb der Wurzelfichte, schöne Sprungstrecke........ vielleicht auch mal zusammen, kommt drauf an wo du herkommst


----------



## messerclub-illi (2. März 2009)

danke erstmal

naja leb zur Zeit in Prag  daher  ist es im moment nur interessehalber aber vielelicht hab ich ja mal mein Rad bei nem Heimaturlaub dabei....


----------



## lukassky (11. März 2009)

Hi my german friends! Again from Spain, a new video of a Torque in Action and more. 
I really recommend you to take a view of it. It's amazing!! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3507128"]DESAFÃO: MATAGALLS '09 on Vimeo[/ame]

And also a slowmotion video took from a new Torque FR 9 -> [ame="http://vimeo.com/3404777"]Slow Motion world!! on Vimeo[/ame]

And another one...

 [ame="http://vimeo.com/2905255"]Nueva Torque FR 9.0 (2009) on Vimeo[/ame]

Regards!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2009)

coole videos


----------



## androsch5378 (11. März 2009)

..................I would like to see a Video from a Canyon Torque FRX Bike modl. 2009 in ACTION..........


----------



## lukassky (11. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> coole videos



Danke!

^_^




androsch5378 schrieb:


> ................would like to see a Canyon Torque FRX modl. 2009 in ACTION..........




Of course! Prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. März 2009)

Great Vid's man. I especially like the first one, the snowy parts look gorgeous with the fog in the back. but i think that there are to many high-mo parts!? nice editing, though.


----------



## Stompy (11. März 2009)

Ah, in die Pyranäen muss ich auch mal zum Biken. Die Strecken sind im Sommer sicher ein Traum.


----------



## lukassky (11. März 2009)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Great Vid's man. I especially like the first one, the snowy parts look gorgeous with the fog in the back. but i think that there are to many high-mo parts!? nice editing, though.



Ey!, Thanks for your opinion. So... i noticed you like it, don't you?

It was a realy special day fully snowed and i just linked the Video 'cause it's my friends job. They're really great people and very enthuastic.

About the edition, i have to tell you that video it's a hobby and it's on High Definition.

I hope to upload more videos from'em! ^__^


----------



## lukassky (11. März 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> Ah, in die Pyranäen muss ich auch mal zum Biken. Die Strecken sind im Sommer sicher ein Traum.



It was recorded at "Montseny", exactly at MATAGALLS.  But the also recorded another video at Pyranäen, on Vallnord, do you know that bikepark?

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/1847855"]DH Vallnord 2008 on Vimeo[/ame]

Take a look!


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. März 2009)

hab was richtig fettes im forum gefunden....

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/7/3/2/_/large/_86C6778.jpg












Canyon Rockt!


----------



## Raphi78 (14. März 2009)

Geile Pics...


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. März 2009)

nich schlecht. von wem sind die denn? gibts da noch mehr von?


----------



## Kompostman (14. März 2009)

das letzte ist sehr cool!


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. März 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> nich schlecht. von wem sind die denn? gibts da noch mehr von?



mehr habe ich leider nicht gefunden. weiß ach nicht, von wem sie sind.
(siehe bildeigenschaften/quelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. März 2009)

@canyon: hui, sehr gute Bilder! Die Bildquelle solltest du aber schon dazuschreiben (Link, woher du sie hast) 

@lukassy: nice Videos, nice editing. (though, too long for me)




(in Salzburg hat's z.Zt. zu viel Schnee zum Biken, da stehen eher solche Dinge an...  


 

 
)


----------



## canYOn_/ (15. März 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @canyon: hui, sehr gute Bilder! Die Bildquelle solltest du aber schon dazuschreiben (Link, woher du sie hast)



Bilder habe ich hier gefunden: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381724&page=19

Die Seite ist sehr zu empfehlen. Einige Posts sollte mal lieber schnell durchscrollen  aber die Bilder auf der Seite sind TOP!


----------



## lukassky (15. März 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @lukassy: nice Videos, nice editing. (though, too long for me)




Thanks FlolmSchnee! My friends are really nice (I also think that are too long)


----------



## -=riChi=- (15. März 2009)

Hab heut mal wieder mein Torque ein wenig ausgeritten....


----------



## Schulle (15. März 2009)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Bilder habe ich hier gefunden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381724&page=19
> 
> Die Seite ist sehr zu empfehlen. Einige Posts sollte mal lieber schnell durchscrollen  aber die Bilder auf der Seite sind TOP!



Kann mich täuschen aber im aktuellen Canyon-Katalog auf Seite 114
sieht ein Typ Ihm verdammt ähnlich (vom Style her 1:1)


----------



## admax (15. März 2009)

Oder in der aktuellen Bike. Ist doch Tibor von Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warc (16. März 2009)

jap, und hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/118732 ist seine fotogalerie. hübsche bikes hat er da, teilweise echt schöne farbkombis


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. März 2009)

ok, das erklärt natürlich einiges. 
auf seiner hp hat er auch ein paar nette fotos:
http://tiborsimai.com/mtb-bmx-photos.htm


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2009)

Schade, dass die Pics nicht größer sind, aber sonst , macht richtig Lust aufs Biken.

Grüße aus dem wieder sehr kühlen Taunus, Tim777


----------



## fox hunter (23. März 2009)

leider schon das licht weg und nur mit dem handy gemacht.


----------



## dre (23. März 2009)

]:->;5483419 schrieb:
			
		

> grade beim Fotos schauen drauf gestoßen, war anfang März '08 am Lago- oh  man macht das wieder Lust! (Bike: Nerve ES 07)



Ohhh wenn ich das sehe, Anfang "März" und dann mit kurzen Klamotten unterwegs. Ich glaube wir haben gerade Ende März . Wenn ich nicht bald; und wenn es nur der Brione ist; mal was ordentliches bei ordentlichem Wetter unter die Stollen bekomme drehe ich durch. Der nasskalte vermatschte Harz geht mir langsam aber ganz sicher auf den Sac....


----------



## T!ll (23. März 2009)

Bin ich der erste mit nem XC in der Action Galerie? 
Ok, keine angemessene Bike-Kleidung, war aber auch nur 5min von mir aus entfernt 








Kommt garnich rüber, wie steil das wirklich war (ehemaliger Motocross-Hang), bin aber immer wieder überrascht wie spaßig das XC bergab sein kann


----------



## Sunset84 (23. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LF0bfDF0yk"]YouTube - Downhill Freeride Weisshaus Trier[/ame]


----------



## Terrier (1. April 2009)

Sauberes Video 

Rise Against-Chamber the Cartridge  5/5
Rise Against-Injection  5/5
Canyon Bike  5/5
__________________________________________
= 5 von 5 Punkten 

Weiter soo!!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (1. April 2009)

Jo, super Video und eine schöne Strecke habt ihr da, klasse.


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2009)

Strecke ist echt schön...  Und Rise


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. April 2009)

"Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar". 

Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn?!


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. April 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> "Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar".
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn?!


Proxy (88.198.0.27:3128) klärt.


----------



## der_hannes (2. April 2009)

was klärt der proxy bei mir gehts immer noch net


----------



## lukassky (3. April 2009)

Great Video, Mettwurst!

Now, another one from my friends... Torque FR 9 & Co in Action. I hope you like it 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3937608"]DH Ametlla Endurepic Team on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Langley (3. April 2009)

Very cool!

Gratz !

Langley


----------



## Mike J (5. April 2009)

Hello ... 

does anybody know where i can buy the canyon jersey that the rider of the canyon fr 9 in this videos wears ? 

i searched but can't find it  

Mike


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. April 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir -- Radlroas am Krippenstein, lässig war's!
(wenn auch beim 2. Durchgang äußerst rutschig u. tief, der Schnee)











Zu langsam angefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukassky (6. April 2009)

Mike J schrieb:


> Hello ...
> 
> does anybody know where i can buy the canyon jersey that the rider of the canyon fr 9 in this videos wears ?
> 
> ...



Hi Mike! Sorry but you cannot find it because it was designed by us here in Spain last year. 

If you wanna a new one, I could "advertise it" as soon as we make a new one.

Regards.


----------



## Tim777 (6. April 2009)

@ lukassy,

very nice video, well done 

Tim777


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. April 2009)

Indeed, really nice video!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. April 2009)

diesmal ein paar bilder:





http://tinyurl.com/cvsmok





http://tinyurl.com/c6k9ga





http://tinyurl.com/cpgwyj

das war knapp




http://tinyurl.com/d932yd

ging aber noch mal gut




http://tinyurl.com/ctouse





http://tinyurl.com/dz6gmu

leider etwas dunkel




http://tinyurl.com/cr7yj7





http://tinyurl.com/deas35

oh oh... der anfang vom ende...




http://tinyurl.com/dym7ty





http://tinyurl.com/ctfqvo

man beachte den baumstumpf...




http://tinyurl.com/dhfqbn

und ab geht's...




http://tinyurl.com/cgh5ov

immer auf die linke schulter...




http://tinyurl.com/ca3ksw

und direkt weiter, damit sich ja keine angst-blockade aufbaut...




http://tinyurl.com/dl6tgk





http://tinyurl.com/dn6hwe





http://tinyurl.com/devr5f





http://tinyurl.com/cjtdo8





http://tinyurl.com/clwnzv





http://tinyurl.com/cm7x9n





http://tinyurl.com/coxykg





http://tinyurl.com/cpz3lq

so, hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel...


----------



## Tim777 (7. April 2009)

Hallo Mettwurst,

wie gehts Dir. Alles noch heil bei Dir? Hoffe es für Dich. Schön, dass Du so fleißig Fotos und Videos hier reinstellst, ist ja immerhin eine Galerie. Danke, super 

Bei mir sind nur 3 Bilder zu sehen, der Rest ein rotes "x". wo kann ich die Bilder denn finden?

Liebe Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. April 2009)

hm, jetzt seh ich auch keine bilder mehr. eben waren sie noch da...


boah, ich hab keine ahnung wieso das nicht funktioniert...
wenn ich nen link aufrufe, ins adressfeld klicke und enter drücke funktoiniert's... (aktualisieren komischerweise nicht...) sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukassky (7. April 2009)

Thanks for your comments to everyone! Another pic from my friend (I promise mine will come soon)

Last weekend, Torque FR9 again.


----------



## fox hunter (7. April 2009)

sehr nice pics. die sonne kommt raus und es tut sich wieder was. hier auch was neues von mir. bald kommt auch en video, ist aber noch in bearbeitung.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. April 2009)

Waren am WE auch unterwegs, aber die Flugphasen wurden nicht dokumentiert  

aber das Rumgeeiere auf dem sogenannten Alpenpfad:








Fotos: sundaydriv+r


----------



## chris_da_masta (9. April 2009)

Bremsen auf, Kette rechts und ab gehts!


----------



## Tim777 (9. April 2009)

@ da masta Welche Griffe?


----------



## chris_da_masta (9. April 2009)

sind die hier: 
http://www.actionsports.de/Griffe/Odi-Yeti-Hardcore-Lock-On-Griff::16646.html


----------



## fox hunter (10. April 2009)




----------



## Terrier (10. April 2009)

War eben bei Sonnenschein, Staubtrockenen Trails, und 23° Grad (im Schatten) bis teils 30° Grad (in der Sonne ) Biken. Was gibts schöneres


----------



## Tim777 (10. April 2009)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> sind die hier:
> http://www.actionsports.de/Griffe/Odi-Yeti-Hardcore-Lock-On-Griff::16646.html



thx


----------



## Andi-one (14. April 2009)

Samstag in Winterberg

großer Drop im Slopestyle (Dropbatterie)







Roadgap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (14. April 2009)

Respekt


----------



## decolocsta (14. April 2009)

Ok, das Torki hält was aus


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2009)

alter vatter, repekt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. April 2009)

Alter Falter. Die Bilder ham beide ne sehr nette Perspektive. Respekt!


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. April 2009)

Holla, net schlecht...!


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. April 2009)

Wie viele Meter sind das? Echt krank!


----------



## Langley (15. April 2009)

Donnerwetter, Grosses Kompliment von Mrs. Chickenrun !

Very cool !


Langley


----------



## lukassky (15. April 2009)

OH MY GOD! *Andi-One* the only think you left behind was E.T.


----------



## githriz (15. April 2009)

Andi-one schrieb:


> Samstag in Winterberg



Sauber

Wie bist du denn mit der Gabel klar gekommen? Die ist ja eher auf der soften Seite. Was wiegst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (15. April 2009)

Geile Action!!!


----------



## Terrier (15. April 2009)

Echt Hamma hard !!!


----------



## Andi-one (15. April 2009)

wie hoch die Gerätschaften sind kann ich nicht genau sagen

Roadgap ca. 3,5m und der Drop ca. 3,7-3,9m

die Gabel macht keine Probleme, den Durchschlagschutz drehe ich bei solchen Actionen etwas mehr rein und schon ist alles gut. Dass die VAN nicht so steif wie eine Totem ist sollte klar sein, dafür macht sie nicht solche Probleme und muss nicht andauernd zum Service...

hier noch 2 andere Perspektiven


----------



## nailz (15. April 2009)

huiuiui


----------



## Tiger 2001 (15. April 2009)

Geniale Action.
Hut ab....


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. April 2009)

krasse action 

hier etwas langsammer  action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (17. April 2009)

Hab mal mein "Canyon in Action" Bild etwas bearbeitet  
Ich find es kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## cos75 (17. April 2009)

Krasse Flugeinlagen ! 



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hier etwas langsammer  action


Langsame Action kann ich auch anbieten.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. April 2009)

Hi,

mal was von heute. Unsere ersten Versuche:














Micha


----------



## schappi (20. April 2009)

Ich glaube hier sind die richtigen, die Spass an so einem Event haben werden:
*Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr, Im Deister
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenlycraschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer Kreatives Outfit wird mit Sonderpunkten bein Style Fahrer belohnt)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381274&page=33  . ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Meldeliste:
1. Exto
2. Hoerman
3. Evel Knievel (ist für tätowieren des Gewinners)
4. Schappi (ist für tätowieren des Gewinners)
5. Phil 81
6. Stefan 64
Gruß
Schappi *


----------



## fox hunter (23. April 2009)

na das klingt ja witzig. 

aber erstmal wieder ein canyon in aktion. weitere bilder folgen, sind noch auf ner anderen karte


----------



## fox hunter (24. April 2009)

kleine video vorschau. leider ohne music, da copyright.
naja das fertige video hat auf jeden music :-D

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnbSA1IRh3s"]YouTube - PBC Saison 09[/ame]

irgendwie hats doch mukke. cool


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2009)

@Andi-One: sensationell, da kommt man sich ganz klein vor...

Geburtstags-Nightride auf meinem Lieblingstrail über Salzburg -- heeerrlich!

Sensationell, wie leicht ein Muddy Mary 2,5" (!) vo und ein Big Betty hi rollen, wenn man sich zuvor noch mit Michelin Mud 3 abgemüht hat...  


Aufmagazinieren...






Lichttest






Obi geht's...









Markus auch...





Ungewohnt angenehm, so griffige Trails...


----------



## MoP__ (28. April 2009)

Schick, schick 


Mein Schluchtenfahrrad in Aktion:


----------



## Hösendröhn (28. April 2009)

Oh Flo, deine pic´s sind wie immer KLASSE !!!

Gruß Olly


----------



## fox hunter (1. Mai 2009)

en bischen stimmung mit der nebelmaschine erzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Mai 2009)

Heute hatten wir mal die Kamera dabei:


----------



## schappi (1. Mai 2009)

Klasse Bilder Samy,
wo ist den der Sprung über die Wurzeln?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Mai 2009)

Neben der langen Treppe an der Teufelsbrücke. Das kann man aber nicht springen. Bzw. wenn man das springt, landet man direkt im Zaun. Das Runterfahren sieht dann so aus:





Samy


----------



## checkb (1. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Neben der langen Treppe an der Teufelsbrücke. Das kann man aber nicht springen. Bzw. wenn man das springt, landet man direkt im Zaun. Das Runterfahren sieht dann so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da haste seit dem BROCKEN-ROCKEN aber ganz schön aufgekohlt. 

Gruss checkb


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2009)

Okay Teufelsbrücke,
habe es mir schon gedacht.
Da braucht man schon Eier um die stelle zu fahren, denn bei einem Fehler stürzt man ganzschön tief.
Du solltest doch mal einen stabileren Helm tragen bei den Sachen die du in letzter Zeit fährst
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2009)

Schon bestellt. Müsste Montag kommen.


----------



## Terrier (3. Mai 2009)

Nix Spektakuläres aber durchaus anschaubar


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Mai 2009)

AL 9.0 in Sundern Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Hüpfer mit 2008er Nerve:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2009)

Gestern am Achtermann im Harz


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2009)

Baut Canyon seit neuesten auch das Pitch?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2009)

Falsches Bild, ist schon gaendert... meine AE Taste ist auch kaputt...


----------



## Tiger 2001 (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Mai 2009)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> [siehe Bilder



Na na na, wenn dass der Förster/ der lokale Polizist wüsste (wären 25  fällig) 

Will da auch irgendwann mal runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (11. Mai 2009)

ick will ooch mal watt zeigen...


----------



## androsch5378 (11. Mai 2009)

ich und mein FRX modl.2007


----------



## Langley (11. Mai 2009)

Hoffentlich ist dahinter kein Stacheldrahtzaun....

Sieht gut aus !

Langley


----------



## Kompostman (11. Mai 2009)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


>



Super Bild!


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, lässige Perspektive!


----------



## androsch5378 (12. Mai 2009)

na zum Stacheldrahtzaun fehln noch 15 m  ;-)


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. Mai 2009)

@ Kompostman u. FloImSchnee

Danke!
Werde das Lob an Sebot.rlp weitergeben, da er hinter der Kamera stand und den Großteil der Arbeit hatte.


----------



## lukassky (12. Mai 2009)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


>



Prima!!!

What a good pic!!!


----------



## Andi-one (12. Mai 2009)

ein wenig am Stylen


----------



## Starkbier (12. Mai 2009)

super geile bilder...jetzt müsste die kamera und der fotograf nur noch so schnell sein wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (13. Mai 2009)

Insel Elba:



 

 






 

 





 

 



Mehr Bilder dieser netten Relaxwoche hier!

Varadero


----------



## sebot.rlp (13. Mai 2009)

Mal was neues von letzter Woche. Weitere Bilder im Profil


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2009)

das gute wetter am sonntag genutzt


----------



## Tim777 (14. Mai 2009)

@ andi-one: deine weißen Felgen kommen saugut  hast du irgendwo mal ein Foto von deinem Bike im "Ruhezustand", um es sich mal genau anzusehen?

style auch gut, klar.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2009)

Hab ich doch noch ein Bild von mir mit Torque in Finale gefunden:





..und plötzlich sprang dieser Brocken-Rocker mir in den Weg und ich musste nach rechts ausweichen...


----------



## thory (15. Mai 2009)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs:












Und hier: auch mal mit entkoppelten Blitz probiert: dieses natürliche Licht von links unten gibt dem doch die Würze.....





Gruss

Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Mai 2009)

Bisschen rumhüpfen:





Samy


----------



## androsch5378 (18. Mai 2009)

* Dirty ride in Bischofsmais *















------http://www.madmikevideo.com/            http://www.myspace.com/465778158


----------



## markus92 (18. Mai 2009)

Sodala, dann gibt es auch mal wieder was von mir. Diesmal von der bayrische Downhillmeisterschaft in Osternohe letztes WE. War echt toll!!!!!
Bin 5ter geworden, leider beim 2ten Run, 2 Stürze, aber trotzdem mehr als zufrieden!!!!




Und hier paar Pics:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (18. Mai 2009)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Astaroth (18. Mai 2009)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> * Dirty ride in Bischofsmais *



Hat´s getaugt in BM?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2009)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> * Dirty ride in Bischofsmais *


Ah, wir auch...

Auf der DH-Strecke...




Und mein kleiner Bruder...





Lässiges Langzeitbelichtungsbild auch. Nur: warum schaut denn der auf der rechten Seite so böse?


@Markus: gratuliere!


----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

du fährst ne Trinkflasche im Bikepark spazieren?


----------



## Starkbier (18. Mai 2009)

man soll doch alle halbe stunde was trinken


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> du fährst ne Trinkflasche im Bikepark spazieren?


Selbstverständlich.

Es ist heiß, ich hab Durst. Ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2009)

Deco würde sowas nie machen, wie uncool!


----------



## cos75 (18. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> du fährst ne Trinkflasche im Bikepark spazieren?


Wann gibt's eigentlich von dir mal Actionbilder ?


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

gibts nicht, 

ich poste nur, wann bitte soll da Zeit sein Fahrrad zu fahren?


----------



## Cortezsi (19. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> gibts nicht,
> 
> ich poste nur, wann bitte soll da Zeit sein Fahrrad zu fahren?



Beim "poste" hast Du ein t zuviel.


----------



## Starkbier (19. Mai 2009)

jetzt lasst doch den deco in ruhe. war sicher nicht böse gemeint mit der trinkflasche. ist einfach nur ne kleine rarität im bikepark 

aber mal ne frage dazu. hauts die flasche bei sprüngen und erschütterungen nicht aus dem halter?


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ah, wir auch...
> 
> Auf der DH-Strecke...
> [Und mein kleiner Bruder...
> ...



Ich bin immer wieder überrascht was der Nerve ES Rahmen bei guter Fahrtechnik aushält!!!
Und das nach 4 Jahren Dauereinsatz.(die 2005er Rahmen waren halt ein guter Jahrgang noch ein bischen mehr Fleisch in den Rohrwandungen.)

Auch mein 2005er macht noch alles klaglos mit, obwohl für die gröberen Sachen nehme ich nur noch das Torque, Das AM wird inzwischen nur noch für Touren genommen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Meins ist weich wie Butter, von 2006. 
Erst der 111 und dann Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg und Beerenstieg ein paarmal runter, da war nach nem halben Jahr nichts mehr von der ursprünglichen Steifigkeit zu spüren. Obwohl da die Lager alle noch ganz waren.
Tja.




Ein Bild aus besseren Tagen, als sogar noch die schwarzen Decals komplett waren. Entsprechend dem heutigen Wetter völlig actionfrei..


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)

Irgendwas machste falsch!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen, das Torque hält ja schon ein Jahr! Das lässt hoffen!


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)

Kauf dir Fahrtechnikseminar hat mir auch geholfen!
Seitdem kann ich springen wie ein junger Gott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)

der Hier ist auch gut:


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Yeah! Auf nach Bozen den Kohlern runter!! *rofl*

so genug gespamt muss jetzt Fenster malern..


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> aber mal ne frage dazu. hauts die flasche bei sprüngen und erschütterungen nicht aus dem halter?


So ein mieser Flaschenhalter wär bei mir nicht lange drauf...

...also: nein, hält absolut problemlos. (sowohl mit BBB Side Cage als auch mit Taxc Tao)
Viele Flaschenhalter muss man halt einmal auf die entsprechende Flaschendicke zusammenbiegen.


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

es gibt ein Wundermittel....namens Trinkrucksack......oO, etz bekomm ich sicher wieder verbal haue


----------



## Starkbier (19. Mai 2009)

dann ist mein falschenhalter wohl nicht der geilste...die flasche ist mir immer mal wieder vorrausgeflogen 

aber ich fahr eig auch nur noch mit rucksack. Man merkt einen gescheiten Rucksack so gut wie nicht und hat alles dabei was man braucht. wobei ich mich mit trinkblasen nicht ganz anfreunden kann. schmeckt doch sicher bescheiden


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

ne, schneckt nicht bescheiden, man muss nur Regeln einhalten...


...nur Leitungswasser.....nach der Fahrt sofort ins gefrierfach......usw. dann passt alles


----------



## Starkbier (19. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ne, schneckt nicht bescheiden, man muss nur Regeln einhalten...
> 
> 
> ...nur Leitungswasser.....nach der Fahrt sofort ins gefrierfach......usw. dann passt alles



leitungswasser schmeckt in meinem mund doch sehr bescheiden. und unser leitungswasser kommt immerhin aus em bodensee  Darf da absolut kein geschmacksträger rein?


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

würde sagen...nein...also ist zumindest nicht zu empfehlen...der Geschmack bleibt denk ich lange nachhaltig in der Blase....

...naja...  andererseits, wenn du nur Apfelsaft reintust kanns dir ja egal sein ob der Geschmack haften bleibt....wenn eh wieder das gleiche reinkommt


----------



## tom23" (19. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> würde sagen...nein...also ist zumindest nicht zu empfehlen...der Geschmack bleibt denk ich lange nachhaltig in der Blase....
> 
> ...naja...  andererseits, wenn du nur Apfelsaft reintust kanns dir ja egal sein ob der Geschmack haften bleibt....wenn eh wieder das gleiche reinkommt



da denkst du nicht ganz richtig.
Warum soll sich denn in der Blase der Geschmack halten und in der Trinkflasche nicht?
Meine Deuter hat noch kein Gefrierfach von innen gesehen und ist lange  nicht so verranzt wie manch Trinkflasche.
Sorry für offtopic, erstens ist es Geschmackssache, ob Blase oder Flasche und zweitens sind die Dinger einfach in der Pflege, nach der Tour auswaschen, einmal gscheit durchgeblasen  mit dem Mundstück, mit Klopapier, Tempo oder Küchenrolle auswischen, feddisch.

Tom, der schon wieder ohne Actionfoto vom Lago kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2009)

Gehört zwar nicht hier hin, aber die Blase bekommt mann mit Reiniger für die Dritten Zähne wieder Tip Top sauber. Oma beklauen, oder anpumpen, Wasser und Tab in die Blase, einwirken lassen und später gut ausspülen. Fertig.


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

naja, k.a. was an gefrierfach schlecht ist, ich muss meine nicht auswischen oder sonstwas....

raus aus dem Rucksack, Wasser aus dem Schlauch zurückblasen, und ab ins Gefrierfach.
Mach das so seit locker 1,5 Jahren, kein komischer Geschmack, kein Schimmel, nix....


----------



## Starkbier (19. Mai 2009)

der trinkschlauch hängt ja draußem am rucksack wenn ich das richtig weiß...wie schmeckt dass dann mit feinstem dreck vom boden?


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> es gibt ein Wundermittel....namens Trinkrucksack......


Ja, habe ich auch seit über 10 Jahren u. verwende ich häufig. Nur beim Biken bei mittellangen Touren schon längere Zeit nicht mehr.
Ansonsten wird der Rucksack zu schwer, was bei fahrtechn. schwierigen Manövern unangenehm ist. (speziell, wenn im Rucksack schon eine schwere DSLR liegt...)

Und im Bikepark fahre ich sowieso ohne Rucksack.


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

k.a. an meinem Schlauch hängt ne Kappe


----------



## Starkbier (19. Mai 2009)

wieder was gelernt...naja wäre schonmal "probierenswert" aber mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Leider passt ans Torque kein Flaschenhalter, das hat Canyon nun leider auch dem 901 nicht voraus - ich hasse Rucksack im Bikepark, und bis man wieder am Auto vorbeikommt ist man schon vertrocknet. 
Alternative ist eigentlich nur, sich bei der ersten Abfahrt Sprudelflaschen (bzw. Bier nach gusto) wo zu deponieren. 

Übrigens wollte ich noch loswerden, dass der Tipp von Tim Mälzer, Bratkartoffeln mit Butterschmalz zuzubereiten nach soeben erfolgtem Versuch als im Ergebnis nicht besser einzustufen ist als wenn diese sorgsam klassisch mit Butter gebrutzelt werden. Sind mir nämlich so zu fettig.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Mai 2009)

ich fahr etwa 2 mal die Woche mit nem 2 Jahre alten Camelback. Der sieht aus wie neu, ohne jegliches zutun.

Deuter Trinksystem ist nen Dreck. Wasser schmeckt ekelhaft, selbst nach einem Monat Gebrauch. Mundstuck ist nen Witz, kommt viel zu wenig Wasser raus. Habe auch noch einen 2. Camelback, auch dieser ist tip-top, wenn auch eher selten im Einsatz.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2009)

also aus meinem deuter schmeckt das wasser auch nach 1 1/2 jahren noch nach wasser. und es kommt auch genug aus dem mundstück raus. ich bin mit dem deuter trinksystem sehr zufrieden. außer nach gebrauch trocken wischen bekommt die blase keine pflege.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2009)

Moin Mettwurst, hast schonmal nen Camelback ausprobiert?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2009)

nein, warum sollte ich? ich bin doch zufrieden...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (21. Mai 2009)

Micha


----------



## Beebob (22. Mai 2009)

geile Bilder
Aber !!!
ein Sturz auf den Ellbogen kann auch sehr schmerzvoll sein, deshalb 
besser mit Schonern an den Armen.

Ansonsten weiterhin  - schöne Abfahrten


----------



## bennytwixter (22. Mai 2009)

Hier mal 3 äktschen bilder von mir mit meinem Canyon


----------



## -=riChi=- (24. Mai 2009)

auch mal was von mir.....


----------



## androsch5378 (24. Mai 2009)

CANYON FRX !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $Simon$ (24. Mai 2009)

wad ne riesen schrägkurve ^^


----------



## Stacked (24. Mai 2009)

Sieht nach Wagrain aus.


----------



## Terrier (24. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem "Black Forest"


----------



## tom23" (25. Mai 2009)

Moin, 

sorry für die schlechte Qualität, aber das kommt raus, wenn man mit ner kompakten ixus ein Filmchen dreht und dann mit dem VLC Player Schnappschüsse macht und das zusammenbastelt.
Ich hoffe, die schier unglaubliche Dynamik kommt rüber  Man beachte die optimale Ausnutzung des Federwegs, der momentan 90mm beträgt, da mir das Talas System verreckt ist ;(


----------



## fox hunter (30. Mai 2009)

sehr geil androsch!

letzten donnerstag winterberg. man war das nass, aber schön


----------



## Kompostman (30. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen, wer hier Spass versteht:




Gruß

Alex


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## KA-Biker (30. Mai 2009)

Samy schau doch beim mtb-news bikemarkt da waren immer so ewig viele drin


----------



## Iznogoud (30. Mai 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wer hier Spass versteht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hey, nen Tork 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (30. Mai 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wer hier Spass versteht:
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ohhhhhhhh dieses Liteville Pack!!!
Aber schöner Torque Nachbau!!!
Taiwanprodukt??? 

axl


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Samy schau doch beim mtb-news bikemarkt da waren immer so ewig viele drin



Du meinst wegen der Totem? Ein interessantes Angebot ist dabei.


----------



## fox hunter (1. Juni 2009)

gestern im teutoburger wald


----------



## canYOn_/ (1. Juni 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> gestern im teuteburger wald



Schöne Stelle, fetter Sprung!


----------



## mylo (2. Juni 2009)

um hier auch mal für ein bisschen action zu sorgen ^^:




bei nem Sturz ist leider das Visier flöten gegangen


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juni 2009)

Wie sich der Schriftzug in das noch junge Grün des Waldes einfügt - ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (2. Juni 2009)

Hier mal etwas weniger actionreiche Bilder, hoffe das langweilt nich 

Anti-Action : Am Druidenstein oberhalb von Moselkern




Der Trail runter war teilweise richtig knifflig zu fahren, kommt auf dem Fotos leider nicht rüber, zu dunkel wars auch schon 







Bachdurchfahrt im Brodenbachtal, echt erfrischend bei der Hitze 




Versuch mit Selbstauslöser, aber is nich so toll geworden wie man sieht (Trail am Martberg in Treis)




Gruß Till


----------



## martin82 (2. Juni 2009)

so... auch mal was von mir und meinem tork.... endlich in den alpen...


----------



## fox hunter (3. Juni 2009)

so gestern nochmal in w-berg gewesen. traumhasftes wetter und nicht viel los, besser gehts nicht. bessere bilder folgen. hat en kollege noch auf seiner cam.


----------



## coffeeracer (3. Juni 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> gestern im teutoburger wald



Hast du eine etwas genauere Beschreibung, wo das ist


----------



## mylo (3. Juni 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> so gestern nochmal in w-berg gewesen. traumhasftes wetter und nicht viel los, besser gehts nicht. bessere bilder folgen. hat en kollege noch auf seiner cam.



winterberg is immer noch der beste park den ich kenne:




zwar kein canyon aber trotzdem^^


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. Juni 2009)

hier mal ein kleines video von mir und meinem FRX 9.0 LTD, leider ohne Muse wegen copyright


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VauS_fYOhyQ"]YouTube - Freeride Racepark Schulenberg[/ame]


----------



## fox hunter (3. Juni 2009)

oh das ist das neue gap. das bin ich diesesmal nicht gesprungen. ja, wberg ist der beste park in germany.

@coffeeracer
das ist in hiddesen, am donoperteich. genaueres weiß ich auch nicht. war auch nur zu besuch. ist aber geil. auch vom hermann runter und schön mim bus wieder rauf


----------



## fox hunter (4. Juni 2009)

so hier en paar qualitativ hochwertigere bilder


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (4. Juni 2009)

nice


----------



## Motorbiker (4. Juni 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/377454
Some members of our club in Hinges, France. Nothing exiting, just a lot of sweat.
In our region, the North of France is the place to be for biking. 
All the old mining cite's are free to enter and perfect for mtb. Single-tracks, climbs and descending, ... . Plus the French style is very relax. 
In Belgium, every place where there are ten or more threes together, its forbidden for MTB, horses, ...people. Only birds and birdwatchers are allowed.

If you want to see how MTB looks like in Flanders Belgium, and the North of France.
Visit our website www.deforumbikers.be
You will find films & pictures named after the city where they took place.

love the ride

Motorbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2009)

Na, das sind ja saubere Sprunghöhen!



Etwas aus Meran u. dem Vinschgau...


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. Juni 2009)

@flo 
Traumhafte Aussichten & TOP Bilder!


----------



## martin82 (7. Juni 2009)




----------



## GerhardO (7. Juni 2009)

Wieder seeeeehr schöne Bilder auf dieser Seite! 
Und vor allem alle ohne "Fisheye" ... 

G.


----------



## Stefaun (14. Juni 2009)

ich kann zwar nicht so mit der fotoquali punkten, aber ich hoffe trotzdem es gefällt euch 







is auch ein bissel groß, weiß aber gard nicht, wie ichs ändern soll


----------



## chisi (14. Juni 2009)

kamera mitziehen!


----------



## Stefaun (14. Juni 2009)

genau das hab ich meinem mitbiker auch gesagt.


----------



## Starkbier (14. Juni 2009)

ist dein mitbiker den drop auch gesprungen mit dem bulls da unten?


----------



## -=riChi=- (14. Juni 2009)

ist ja voll das SUCHBILD.... musste erstmal den canyonbiker suchen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefaun (14. Juni 2009)

is kein bulls, is ein "gutes" HAI-bike .
ne den bin nur ich gesprungen, den roadgap wollte er dann doch nicht droppen. War ihm von der höhe ein wenig zu hoch


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Juni 2009)

The Canyon-Dreamteam: Rob-J und Tibor Simai 



 

 

 

 

 

 
Bildreihenfolge des 4X-Finales mit Tibor Simai




3. Platz für Tibor. Schon geil, dafür, dass er just-for-fun gestartet ist


----------



## paradoxon (15. Juni 2009)

@ Stefaun: Das ist doch in Winterberg oder?
war da letzten Sa auch... den Drop hab ich aber ausgelassen 
respekt!


----------



## Stefaun (15. Juni 2009)

Vielen dank
das bild ist auch vom samstag. Der roadgap ist eig. nicht schwer, nur die regenrinne in der landung und die anfahrt stört ein wenig.


----------



## checkb (15. Juni 2009)

Auch CC fahren ist geil.





*Sachsen Dirk mit Pornstyle über Bozen. *

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2009)

Dirk war aber schon etwas geknickt dass der Rahmen nach dem Wegwerfen am Kohlern 3er  so zerknittert war. 
Irgendwie ist das XC doch nicht fürs Freireiten gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (15. Juni 2009)

Komisch.....


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2009)

Ein 901 wegwerfen kommt aber erheblich teurer - obwohl er damit an der Stelle einfach drübergerauscht wär.


----------



## axl65 (15. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein 901 wegwerfen kommt aber erheblich teurer - obwohl er damit an der Stelle einfach drübergerauscht wär.



Ist denn wenigstens mein Schaltauge gerettet worden??? 

axl


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2009)

Ist alles heile incl. Kabelbinder. 
Kein Actionbild von dir? Ich hab auch keins von mir...


----------



## axl65 (15. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist alles heile incl. Kabelbinder.
> Kein Actionbild von dir? Ich hab auch keins von mir...



der @checker hat welche,werden wohl im giftschrank landen!!!


----------



## checkb (15. Juni 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> der @checker hat welche,werden wohl im giftschrank landen!!!



Hahaha. Es gibt Leute die müssen auch arbeiten und Geld verdienen.





UNSAXL in Action über Bozen.

checkb


----------



## axl65 (15. Juni 2009)

Und nochmal icke:



Rider:axl65/Photo:thory


----------



## Stompy (15. Juni 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Und nochmal icke:
> 
> Rider:axl65/Photo:thory



Ist das ein Torque mit Pike? 
Wenn ja, war das ein Garantierahmen statt eines Nerve, oder hattest du die Schnauze voll von permanent defekten Lyriks?


----------



## axl65 (15. Juni 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> Ist das ein Torque mit Pike?
> Wenn ja, war das ein Garantierahmen statt eines Nerve, oder hattest du die Schnauze voll von permanent defekten Lyriks?



???
Ist ein Torque mit einer Lyrik die gut funktioniert.Und ein Nerve war nicht mal annähernd in meinem Dunstkreis zu finden. 

axl


----------



## Stompy (15. Juni 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> ???
> Ist ein Torque mit einer Lyrik die gut funktioniert.Und ein Nerve war nicht mal annähernd in meinem Dunstkreis zu finden.
> 
> axl



Ach so. Auf dem Bild wirken die Standrohre und Tauchrohre so schmal, wie normalerweise bei der Pike. Und da hab ich mich halt gewundert wie eine Pike an ein Torque kommen könnte. Wenns keine ist hat sich die Frage natürlich erübrigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (15. Juni 2009)




----------



## Fischgesicht (15. Juni 2009)

@flo

ja mal wieder sehr schöne Bilder!!!

sind gestern auch aus dem Vinschgau zurück gekommen. War das eine Bild beim Kreuzjöchl?
Gruß


----------



## Stefaun (21. Juni 2009)

so, gestern war ich nochmal in winterberg, die bildquali lässt zwar wie immer zu wüschen übrig, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben...


----------



## Klebstoff (21. Juni 2009)

nice.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Juni 2009)

Läuft wie ein Glöckerl, das ES...

















Hier mehr.


----------



## canYOn_/ (23. Juni 2009)

ein paar pics aus muttastadt, 

















vor ca. 1 woche bin ich fremd gefahren. jetzt muss ich eigentlich _*canyondale *_heißen^^


----------



## T!ll (24. Juni 2009)

@Flo: einfach nur TRAUMHAFT, deine Bilder. Da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs fahren


----------



## GerhardO (24. Juni 2009)

@ FloiS: Dein Bilder sind eine Qual!!!

Wenns draussen nur noch pisst und dann solche Fotos kredenzt bekommt, könnte man schon austicken...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





G.


----------



## smudo110 (24. Juni 2009)

mit welcher cam werden die fotos gemacht? die quali is super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (24. Juni 2009)

smudo110 schrieb:


> mit welcher cam werden die fotos gemacht? die quali is super



Exif-Daten

Exif-Daten anzeigen
Hersteller 	NIKON CORPORATION
Kamera 	NIKON D80
Aufnahmezeit 	2009-06-12 14:59:42
Blende 	f/5.6
Belichtungszeit 	1/640 s
Brennweite (35 mm äquivalent) 	135 mm
Brennweite (echt) 	90 mm
Koordinaten 	n/a


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juni 2009)

Danke!



			
				tom23";6056961 schrieb:
			
		

> Kamera 	NIKON D80


Ja, und Panasonic LX3.


----------



## thto (24. Juni 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @ FloiS: Dein Bilder sind eine Qual!!!
> 
> Wenns draussen nur noch pisst und dann solche Fotos kredenzt bekommt, könnte man schon austicken...!
> 
> ...



yepp , das wetter machte uns in saalbach auch nicht so einen spass , trotz allem war immer gute stimmung in der truppe


----------



## AndyStolze (24. Juni 2009)

Sehr cool Flo... da wird man echt neidisch.

Woher bekommt man eigentlich solche Touren? Kennst du dich da aus oder gibt es da ein schönes Buch für die Dolomiten?


----------



## thto (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## Cortezsi (25. Juni 2009)

thto schrieb:


>


Wo ist das? Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (25. Juni 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das ist ein _Fotoabstecher_ vom Trail  der vom Schattberg Westgipfel zur Hackelbergeralm in Saalbach/Hinterglemm führt.
Ich vermute mal hier:



 



Letzte Woche am Donnerstag gabs in der Region übrigens noch besseres Wetter!



 

 



Varadero


----------



## thto (25. Juni 2009)

yepp richtig, tja hatten leider die falsche woche gewählt.... sind aber dennoch einiges abgefahren...


----------



## GerhardO (25. Juni 2009)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man eigentlich solche Touren?



Entweder fragen, oder Internet quälen, oder - das ist die zwar anstrengenste, aber auch schönste Variante - ausprobieren! Karte in die Hand - Wanderwege abchecken und los gehts! 

G.


----------



## varadero (25. Juni 2009)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> ...Woher bekommt man eigentlich solche Touren?...


für das GPS gibt es hier einiges


----------



## Stefaun (25. Juni 2009)

und nochmal winterberg...

tabletop geht zwar noch flacher, aber mein kumpel hats nicht so richtig geknipst bekommen


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juni 2009)

@Flo: Schaut mir stark nach dem Bindelweg aus ?


----------



## androsch5378 (25. Juni 2009)

**Wagrein **

















  *Bischofsmais*


----------



## Stefaun (25. Juni 2009)

jetzt mal ne ganz dumme frage von mir, womit bearbeites du deine bilder, und wie kann ich das bei paint.net oder photoshop machen. Das sieht ja echt mal hammer aus, alles s-w und der helm und die wälder grün.


lg
stefaun


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2009)

Danke!



AndyStolze schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man eigentlich solche Touren?


Bike-Magazine, Internetrecherche, Homepages der Bike-Magazine, GPS-Tracks, Empfehlungen, 
"Fingersuche" auf Wanderkarten.

Ist manchmal ein bissl anstrengend. Wenn man aber zumindest einmal in einer Gegend war, fällt's ab dann natürlich wesentlich leichter.

@lipper-zipfel: stimmt!


----------



## smudo110 (25. Juni 2009)

Stefaun schrieb:


> jr, womit bearbeites du deine bilder?
> 
> 
> lg
> stefaun



ich vermute mal photoshop. paint kann so was nich. 
hab das auch mal probiert mit ps, aber da brauchst bissl übung. aber dann machts spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (25. Juni 2009)

smudo110 schrieb:


> ich vermute mal photoshop.



richtig... ich mach sowas immer mit PS.... nennt sich ColorKey.







 Anleitungen dazu kannst du dir ergoogeln.


----------



## Stefaun (26. Juni 2009)

vielen dank, ich werds bei den nächsten pics auch versuchen


lg
stefaun


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juni 2009)

http://www.mmip.net/workshop/colorkey/


----------



## aibeekey (26. Juni 2009)

und bevor er sich irgendwo ne illegale version zieht, sei ihm gimp ans herz gelegt.

kann fast alles, was photoshop kann, is gratis und wenn man ohnehin noch keine ps erfahrung hat, dürfte man sich auch nicht an der benutzeroberfläche stören 

http://www.gimp.org/

@flo: sau gut, kann man nur immer wieder sagen


----------



## Stefaun (26. Juni 2009)

ich hab bis jetzt immer alles mit paint.net gemacht, ich suche heute abend mal nach einem plugin für sowas 


lg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## fitze (16. Juli 2009)

@Crazy-Racer: Wo isn das? Sieht gut aus!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

Verteilt auf den Bayrischen Alpenrand und Lermoos (die Rampen)

Urlaubsbilder sozusagen


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2009)

Schaut mal was wir auf einem unserer FR Trails 



gefunden haben, nachdem auf einem Schlag 7 Reifen platt waren:




Haben wir mehrere von diesen Mordinstrumenten im Laub auf dem Trail vergaben gefunden:




Wir haben daraufhin sofort Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt wegen Sachbeschädigung und versuchte schwerer Körperverletztung gestellt, worauf Polizei, Förster und Presse richtig aufgedreht haben:



Der Typ auf dem Bild ist der Vorsitzende eines befreundeten MTB Vereins mit Wettkampfabteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (17. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


>



Kommt leider bei uns im Pfälzer Wald auch vor.

UND: Du brauchst neue Handschuhe


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Juli 2009)

Verdammte Schwei***** (piep)! 
Die so was machen, gehört mit dem Teil der Ar***(Zensur) (piep) (Zensur)(piiiiiiiiiep) 

Es gibt bei mir in der Gegend auch so eine Wandererpfad, worauf man mit dem Rad fahren darf.
Aber ich ziehe immer den Kopf ein und achte auf irgendwelche unregelmäßigkeiten 
(mehr oder weniger) auf dem Boden, da es ´ne recht dunkle Ecke ist und man weiß nie...

Ihr seid ja noch echt mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen.
Stell mal vor, man wäre an der Stelle weggerutscht und dann mit Körper voraus...(!)


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2009)

Zusätzlich wurden dann noch solche Fallen gebaut, die Genau hinter einer Kuppe waren und auf die Brust gerichtet waren.
Mal sehen was jetzt nach der Anzeige passiert.




Das hier ist genau die Landezone hinter einem  Kickers Wenn man den Trail kennt und sich drauf verlässt das aller frei ist gibt soetwas böse Verletzungen.





Jetzt wird immer erst gescoutet bevor gesprungen wird.

Vor 2 Wochen war "Schneidi" vom Team Nicolai da und war ganz begeistert von den Trails und jetzt das !!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Slevin (17. Juli 2009)

Das ist ganz schön Fahrlässig.
Seid froh, dass keinem was passiert ist. 

Hoffentlich fliegt der/diejenige auf und bekommt ein ordentliches Bußgeld und Sozialdienst...

Ein erwachsener vernünftiger Mensch macht sowas doch nicht..


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2009)

Ich fürchte das war ein sehr erwachsener Mensch, der u.U sogar das Recht hat Waffen zu besitzen.
Wir haben schon überlegt eine "IR Wildkamera" versteckt aufzustellen die in den einschlägigen Jägermagazinen angeboten werden, dann wüssent wir endlich einmal werd das macht.


----------



## tom23" (17. Juli 2009)

Die destruktive Phantasie der Menschen ist gigantisch, so eine Sauerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (17. Juli 2009)

Bei uns in Hessen/Taunus sieht es seit dem letzten WE nicht besser aus...

Fallen gibt es schon seit Jahren, nur jetzt wurden so gut wie alle Trails von der Forstmafia geschlossen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410272


----------



## Kampfkoloss (17. Juli 2009)

Oh mann , wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich echt ne scheiß wut in den Bauch!!

Ich fahre selbst erst seit 1-2 Monaten MTB aber mit ein Wichtiger Kaufgrund war bei mir das ich endlich mal durch den Wald fahren wolte  ohne Angst ne Anzeige ec. zu bekommen ( Fahre auch Motorrad und hab ne Enduro die ich auch mal in Wald ausgeführt hab )

Da hätte ich mich vorher schlau machen sollen bei euch ist da ja fast noch schlimmer....mich kotzen manche Leute so dermaßen an... " ich bin meiner Meinung im Recht und deshalb kann ich alles machen was ich will um meine Ansprüche durchzusetzen... "

Man müßte echt mal genau so denken , was im meinem Fall so aussehn würde das ich z.b schilder ec am Motorrad abschraube  dann so durch den wald heizen wie ich will und wenn mir einer dumm kommt anhalten und eins auf die schnauze!

Sry hört sich jetzt alles sehr krass an aber hab da echt ein paar sehr üble erfahrungen gemacht kann einfach solche Leute net verstehen.

Gruss


----------



## cos75 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ja, dass durch Illegalisierung solcher Strecken, gewisse Leute dazu verleitet werden Fallen zu bauen. Wäre die Strecke nicht illegalisiert worden, hätte der sich das bestimmt nicht getraut, aber so denkt er vermutlich noch er tut was für das Gemeinwohl. Da sieht man mal was Trailsperrungen alles für Probleme nach sich ziehen.


----------



## chaz (17. Juli 2009)

100 Schläge auf die nackte Eichel für den/die Täter!!!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. Juli 2009)

stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu 

aber zurück zum Thema

hab ein kleines video, ist ein Teil unseres Hometrails. Hoffe es gefällt 


Grüßle

Tim


----------



## chris_da_masta (17. Juli 2009)

ganz nett


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. Juli 2009)

was stört dich ^^


----------



## quasibinaer (18. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wurden dann noch solche Fallen gebaut, die Genau hinter einer Kuppe waren und auf die Brust gerichtet waren.
> Mal sehen was jetzt nach der Anzeige passiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist schon echt erstaunlich, wie abgrundtief dämlich manche Menschen sind. Der Typ/die Typen muss/müssen echt ne dicke Ladung Dummpulver im Frühstückskaffee gehabt haben.


----------



## T!ll (19. Juli 2009)

Da bekommt man echt die Wut, wenn man sowas sieht.....

Hier ein paar Mosel-Trailbilder, da ist zum Glück noch nichts gesperrt.



Genauer, der Buchsbaum-Pfad runter nach Treis-Karden. Der rockt einfach richtig, vor allem die geile Aussicht!



Zu Beginn gehts flowig los...






...dann wirds lustig 



und etwas enger













Die Kamera stand nicht optimal, deshalb kopflos 
Die kleine Steintreppe hab ich bildtechnisch besser hinbekommen












Das wars auch schon, hoffentlich nicht zu langweilig für die Action Galerie


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juli 2009)

Portes du Soleil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juli 2009)

kurz und knackig. und mal wieder mit anschlagendem hinterrad... die landung geht aber auch weicher.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPW-Yw3EWdY&fmt=18"]YouTube - MVI 3877[/ame]


----------



## Tintin33 (22. Juli 2009)

@ Schappi

Ja das kenn ich.
Seid froh das es nur ein Nagelbrett war.
Wir haben hier auf dem extra für MTB Fahrer ausgezeichneten MTB-Park Pfälzerwald schon einiges defunden.Von Reiszwecken, Äste extra in den Weg gezerrt bis Stacheldraht / Leinen mit Rasierklingen in Brust/Halshöhe.Mein Kumpel is schon in son Stacheldraht reingefahren.

Sers


----------



## Trek8700 (22. Juli 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, dass durch Illegalisierung solcher Strecken, gewisse Leute dazu verleitet werden Fallen zu bauen. Wäre die Strecke nicht illegalisiert worden, hätte der sich das bestimmt nicht getraut, aber so denkt er vermutlich noch er tut was für das Gemeinwohl. Da sieht man mal was Trailsperrungen alles für Probleme nach sich ziehen.


 
Ich befürchte fast auch das Du damit recht hast und die Leute sich noch im recht sehen bei dem was sie da tun. 
Ich denke das ist ein hausgemachtes Problem ist, indem einfach zu viel reglementiert wird und verboten ist. Das sind die Resultate die wem jetzt geholfen haben? 
Es ist schlimm und man bekommt wirklich das kalte grausen und die unbändige Wut. Hoffentlich wird mal einer erwischt.


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juli 2009)

Slevin schrieb:


> Ein erwachsener vernünftiger Mensch macht sowas doch nicht..



Doch, Erwachsene.

Denn mit welcher Hinterlist sich hier manche der "Fallen" zeigen, verlangen diese schon etwas Denke.

Übrigens - passiert auch im Bayrischen Wald...

An der Isar sowieso - immer wieder "Baumstamm-Hindernisse" überm Weg ...

G.


----------



## schappi (23. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Portes du Soleil:



Schaut Euch mal die Bilder vom Samy an.
Das ist unser Deisterfreun.de Nachwuchs (das der immer noch mit uns alten Säcken loszieht?)
vor 3 Jahren wusste er noch nicht was ein Kicker ist und heute springt er wie ein junger Gott!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Starkbier (24. Juli 2009)

nix besonderes nur bissel am stylen uff em boden ^^


----------



## Starkbier (24. Juli 2009)

... ausversehen doppepost


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Juli 2009)

Lago di Garda 2009


----------



## simdiem (25. Juli 2009)

Saugut! Da bekommt der Flo ja schon fast Konkurrenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein paar


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Juli 2009)

Traumtrail in Bad Bertrich


----------



## Fliegin Ferien (30. Juli 2009)

So...
hier mal ein paar Bilder ausm Bike Park Lac Blanc


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. August 2009)

Eröffnungsveranstaltung DH-Strecke Trier


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. August 2009)

die 3. schnellste zeit wurde übrigens mit einem 2007er torque fr 7 gefahren. grobe faustregel gestern: je mehr federweg, desto langsamer die zeiten...


----------



## GerhardO (3. August 2009)

Auf den ersten Blick nicht viel "Action", aber 1800 "Tiefenmeter" Trail in seiner reinsten Form sind Action genug:

Einmal Torque mit Fusion:






[/URL][/IMG]

und zweimal Torque im Formationsflug:






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/0/5/9/1/_/medium/cimg0428.jpg


Oha, Traumgegend! Wo wart ihr da unterwegs? (Gegend, nicht Berg)


----------



## GerhardO (4. August 2009)

Ja Flo - is in Deiner Heimat! Olympiaregion Seefeld


G.


----------



## androsch5378 (5. August 2009)

.............ein paar pics aus Frankreich porte du soleil ( Les Gets, Morzin).......


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. August 2009)

erster versuch mit helmkamera in trier

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5934277"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Met87 (6. August 2009)

Nettes Video.... sieht nach einer Menge Spass aus ...!!!

Der untere Teil scheint ein bisserl tricky zu sein ... aber oben


----------



## FWck (6. August 2009)

Da muss ich zustimmen, sehr gutes Video 

Noch besser kommts wenn jemand vornedraus fährt, dann sieht man die Geschwindigkeit mehr, hab ich kürzlich mit nem Kumpel und Helmkamera auch festgestellt. 
Aber sonst echt top


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. August 2009)

ja, das wird's demnächst noch geben. war an dem tag aber leider nur alleine unterwegs, wollte die kamera aber unbedingt mal testen.


----------



## rofl0r (7. August 2009)

@Mettwurst: ist das die DH-Strecke im Weisshauswald?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. August 2009)

ja, das ist der untere teil der dh-strecke.


----------



## Murph (8. August 2009)

@Mettwurst82
Wie lange machen´s eigentlich die Sambas auf den Flats mit?
Oder hast Du gar keine Madenschrauben dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. August 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> @Mettwurst82
> Wie lange machen´s eigentlich die Sambas auf den Flats mit?
> Oder hast Du gar keine Madenschrauben dran?



was dir so auffällt...  die machen's jetzt schon über ein jahr mit. hab madenschrauben und normale pins. die sohle ist auch schwer gezeichnet, aber bisher komm ich noch gut klar damit. ich hab eh nur sambas und bald ist ein neues paar fällig, dann werden die jetzigen straßensambas zu bikesambas


----------



## Tiger 2001 (8. August 2009)

Nachtrag Garda 2009

Am Drücker war sebot.rlp


----------



## wildermarkus (9. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder!!


----------



## androsch5378 (9. August 2009)

.....unterwegs in Frankreich Bikepark Morzin............


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNqZj9uuQc8"]YouTube - Freeride BB[/ame]


----------



## Met87 (10. August 2009)

Da wird einém ja ganz schwindelig 

Sehr schöne Strecke ... Wo genau ist das?

grüße Met87


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. August 2009)

schönes video  aber bei 1 min den baum hätte man unterfahren können


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. August 2009)

das ist in bad bertrich.

nee, unter dem baum ist kein durchkommen. das hab ich zur genüge versucht... so tief komm ich einfach nicht runter...


----------



## Met87 (10. August 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das ist in bad bertrich.


 

dafür das BB bei Freeride .. klingt logisch 

Sauber weiter so mit den Video Impressionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. August 2009)

eins hab ich noch. van at work 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A-6qUsAmjk"]YouTube - van at work[/ame]


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. August 2009)

O.K. mit "etwas" kürzerer gabel  aber wenn das bike durchpasst komm ich immer durch


----------



## nailz (10. August 2009)

Das sieht ja mal elegant aus  Aber nen Rucksack haste keinen an, oder doch?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. August 2009)

muss ich dann bei gelegenheit noch mal testen


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. August 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal elegant aus  Aber nen Rucksack haste keinen an, oder doch?



bei dem video nicht, hab aber leider auch kein canon  man kommt aber auch mit rucksack durch


----------



## Obey (11. August 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ja, das ist der untere teil der dh-strecke.



Deine Videos sind top!  Leider kommen wie fast immer aus Helmcamsicht die Steilheit und Enge an manchen Stellen und der größere Drop nicht so richtig rüber. Mit welcher Cam filmst Du?

Grüße obey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. August 2009)

danke. ja, das ist ja leider meist so... kennst du die strecke? hab das mit ner vio pov 1 gefilmt. gab's günstig bei ebay


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. August 2009)

zwei torques im tiefflug. speedhuem und ich.

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/6063824[/ame]


----------



## simdiem (12. August 2009)

klasse Trail!


----------



## x-cite (12. August 2009)

Echt Klasse videos !!!!!!
Da bekommt man voll die Lust....

Und voll die schönen Trails .... bei mir sind die immer nur ungefähr ne Minute lang ......

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. August 2009)

hier auch mal was von mir....


----------



## FWck (12. August 2009)

@Mettwurst:

Ahh, jetzt mit Vorrausfahrendem

Absolut top Video, richtig g...genial 

@MTB-Timmel:

Auch von dir tolles Video, vor allem mit der Musik ists  richtig cool


----------



## wildermarkus (12. August 2009)

@ Mettwurst


Echt cool

Wo ist das?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. August 2009)

@wildermarkus
die erbauer haben mich gebeten das nicht an die große glocke zu hängen.  sorry...

@timmel

super! womit bearbeitest du deine videos? ich bin da noch nicht so richtig fündig geworden.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. August 2009)

@FWck ... danke

@Mettwurst ... erstmal sau cooles video von dir 

ich bearbeite mit Windows Movie Maker, geht eig ganz easy damit ^^

Grüßle

Tim


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. August 2009)

als was speicherst du dann ohne großen qualitätsverlust ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. August 2009)

das is das komische aber auch gute an WMM, die einzelnen clips auf der cam hatten 349 MB, das eigentliche video 8 MB. Qualität ist aber die gleiche. hat mich sehr verwundert 

Format ist wmv ... und beim speichern wähle ich dann "Optimale Qualität zum Speichern auf eigenem Computer"


----------



## KannY (15. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem kleinen AM

















Gruß Stefan


----------



## oxysept (16. August 2009)

Habe heute beim Herren U23 Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth zufällig ein Canyon erwischt:


----------



## Hans der Bär (16. August 2009)

Hindelang:


----------



## GerhardO (17. August 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ...die erbauer haben mich gebeten das nicht an die große glocke zu hängen.  sorry...



Behaltet dieses Sahnestück für euch! Unglaublich schöner Trail! 

G.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2009)




----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2009)

Oybin, Pferdeberg:


----------



## checkb (22. August 2009)

@CX

Wo ist die Forstautobahn? 

Liegt im oberen Teil noch der fette BAum?

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2009)

Bei den Tschechen, wunderschön asphaltiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. August 2009)

@Mettwurst82: super Videos... welche Technik kam zum Einsatz?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. August 2009)

danke. das ist ne vio pov 1


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2009)

@checkb: kein Baum. Kannst also direkt zum 100° Umsetzen anfahren. Der untere Teil zum Hausgrund ist ja mal fein - kannte ich noch garnicht!
PS ich hatte gehofft am Suchy Vrch fahrbares zu finden, das war aber sehr weglos - Freeride halt aber mässig lustig da unterm Laub (!) so viele Wackersteine und Baumstümpfe lagen. Da in der Ecke gibts wohl echt nix. Die alten gebauten Wege scheinen verfallen zu sein


----------



## fiveelements (22. August 2009)

@checkb
hat dich deine altkönigphobie jetzt zur canyonkomkurrenz nach tschechien verschlagen?

oder erhoffst du dir dort einen profit über die vermittlung von bergabtouren?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. August 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> danke. das ist ne vio pov 1



alter falter... ganz nach dem Motto: "wenn schon, denn schon!!!"

700takken is mal ne Ansage. Scheint aber zu taugen, denn die Videos sind super.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. August 2009)

hab sie für die hälfte bei ebay geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (23. August 2009)

Canyon Torque ES8 in Livigno:







Gruß Sven


----------



## bone peeler (23. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oybin, Pferdeberg:



Wann warst Du denn dort? Jetzt das WE erst? Bin ja am Freitag erst aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück und hatte rund um Oybin gerade mal 2 MTB´ler gesehen.... einen direkt in Oybin, den anderen (Tscheche) oben auf der Lausche ...


----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Wann warst Du denn dort? Jetzt das WE erst? Bin ja am Freitag erst aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück und hatte rund um Oybin gerade mal 2 MTB´ler gesehen.... einen direkt in Oybin, den anderen (Tscheche) oben auf der Lausche ...



gestern - MTBler trifft man dort fast nie, stimmt.  Daher sind die Rentner und Wandrer auch alle so freundlich ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. August 2009)

wenn das torque mal "krankgeschrieben" ist...














...bekommt das nerve eben die flugstunden...

geht damit genauso schnell, nur hat man wesentlich mehr zu tun das rad auf der strecke zu halten.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. August 2009)

krasse äktioooooooon

so hab ich nen nerve noch nie fliegen sehen. dicken respekt.


----------



## FWck (24. August 2009)

Oha.  Ich würd mal sagen 'nicht schlecht'! 

Sehr, sehr coole Bilder


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. August 2009)

danke, jungs  hat aber auch einfach tierisch spaß gemacht mit dem nerve...


----------



## the.saint (25. August 2009)

nette airtime...^^

aus welchem jahr ist das nerve?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. August 2009)

hab's anfang 2008 aus dem outlet gekauft. 07er rahmen, 08er parts.


----------



## hoernche99 (31. August 2009)

Winterberg letzte Woche mit Torque FR 9.0




Urwald Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2009)

zweimal Torque 



 


dito


 


einmal


 


dito


 


dito




Bikepark Beerfelden (Odenwald)

Gute Nacht


----------



## frank-man (1. September 2009)

Nit schlecht...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. September 2009)

DH Merxhausen:


----------



## Hans der Bär (2. September 2009)




----------



## Met87 (2. September 2009)

Geiles Video!

Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus!


----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2009)

Seeeeeehr lecker!

Besonders, wenn er bei 4:00 in der Überbelichtung verschwindet! 

Wir haben hier zwar die Berge vor der Haustür, aber solche Trails ... leider nicht... 

G.


----------



## schappi (3. September 2009)

Sehr schön das Video,
Das sieht beinahe aus wie bei mir zu Hause. Typisch mittelgebirgstrails mit einer starken Bike Kommunity.

Gerhard,
Du bist herzlich eingeladen, wir haben so ca. 20 von diese Trails hier am Rande der Norddeutschen Tiefebene.
Neulich war sogar "Schneidi" vom Team Nicolai da (nicolai ist ja blos um die Ecke) und war begeistert 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hans der Bär (3. September 2009)

Danke!

Die Strecken sind leider dort, wo meine Oma wohnt. 
Hier bei mir am Schwarzwaldrand hats zwar längere Abfahrten, aber alles nur enge, eher technische Singletrails. Und die geographische Situation lässt den Ausbau der Strecken an den steilen Hängen wenig zu -.- .


----------



## Astaroth (3. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2009)

@schappi:
Fett Merci für die Einladung! Falls es mich mal in die Gegend verschlägt, werd ich gerne s'Rad mitnehmen! 

G.

PS: Wir hamm' hier schon a par Trails angelegt, aber manchmal macht die Länge doch den Unterschied...! 

@ Astaroth: Lebst Du auch noch?!


----------



## nailz (3. September 2009)

Schönes Video und sehr feiner Trail. Schnell und flowig.
Ähnlich wie bei uns in Eifel/Hunsrück. Mittelgebirge halt...
Die Anlage ist so geduldet und/oder öffentlich?


----------



## Hans der Bär (3. September 2009)

Die Strecken sind nur mehr oder weniger geduldet, so weit ich weiß^^


----------



## 525Rainer (5. September 2009)




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2009)

Hö, Rainer, wie kommt's?


----------



## 525Rainer (5. September 2009)

ist mein freund der tobi! mittlerweile haben wir zwei canyons dabei.
mein leicht all mountain wird an der stelle a bissl anders rausgebounced. das liegt nicht so fett aufm trail..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaniK (5. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6245330"]*Field of diamonds*[/ame]

a 4:30 minute video of my faithful torque in action.
It gets more action after 1:30 minutes.

some of my friends don't see the connection at the end. I do. Never mind.


----------



## Cortezsi (6. September 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> *Field of diamonds*
> 
> a 4:30 minute video of my faithful torque in action.
> It gets more action after 1:30 minutes.
> ...



What a beautiful video - i'm speechless, bro.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. September 2009)

noch eins vom tobi. er hat das rad erst ein paar wochen und es hat ihm fahrtechnisch den brutalen schub gegeben.


----------



## schappi (6. September 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @schappi:
> Fett Merci für die Einladung! Falls es mich mal in die Gegend verschlägt, werd ich gerne s'Rad mitnehmen!
> 
> G.
> ...



Hallo Gerhard,
das ist unser Plan für ein Wochenende mit Übernachtung: Enduro Trailtour 121km 3400hm(auf Singletrails):








Gruß Schappi


----------



## ChrisPi (6. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> er hat das rad erst ein paar wochen und es hat ihm fahrtechnisch den brutalen schub gegeben.



Ob das tatsächlich am Bike liegt oder wohl eher an der psychischen Euphorie über ein neues Bike...? Schöne Bilder jedenfalls


----------



## keyoshix (6. September 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> a 4:30 minute video of my faithful torque in action.
> It gets more action after 1:30 minutes.
> 
> some of my friends don't see the connection at the end. I do. Never mind.



Wirkt am Ende sehr traurig das Video... Bin ich da der einzige?? Vor allem als die Jahreszahlen kommen.


----------



## decline (6. September 2009)

nein, du bist einfach unser sensibelchen in diesem forum ;-)


----------



## fone (7. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> noch eins vom tobi. er hat das rad erst ein paar wochen und es hat ihm fahrtechnisch den brutalen schub gegeben.



was hatte er vorher?


nett "gebounced" rainer!


----------



## GerhardO (7. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> das ist unser Plan für ein Wochenende mit Übernachtung: Enduro Trailtour 121km 3400hm(auf Singletrails):
> ...



Holla, die Waldfee!!! 

G.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. September 2009)

fone schrieb:


> was hatte er vorher?



er hatte ein 2Cicle corratec welches er zerbrach. ich bin gespannt ob das tork hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (8. September 2009)




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2009)

Letztes Jahr war ich schon mal in dem Gebiet unterwegs. Damals musste ich auf 1950m umdrehen, weil dann der Weg zu steil wurde. Eine andere Abzweigung von der Tour hatte ich dann gleich auch geplant, leider ging sich's zeitlich einfach nimmer aus. 

Am Sonntag hab ich die nun endlich nachgeholt. 
Schlanke 1800hm Aufstieg -- 1000hm treten, dann noch 800hm tragen. 
Und deutlich kühler als letztes Jahr: oben auf knapp 2300m hatte es 4°C und Wind, brrr...

Vielleicht war ich deshalb auch ein bissl steif aufm Radl...  

A verblüffend zutrauliche Gams im Aufstieg -- hat mich bis auf ca. 10 oder 15m ran gelassen. 





Immer wieder reinziehender Nebel. 




Und oben. 




Und wieder runter mit Fernauslöserspielereien. (wie gesagt, ein bissl steif...  )




Kein Berg ohne Gipfelmannerschnitten. Kein Berg ohne Pano.





Jo. Lässig war's.


----------



## varadero (9. September 2009)

Hi Flo!

Bist am Schneibstoa auffi oda?
Und am letzten Büddl siagt ma des Stahlhaus (do woa da Schappi a scho!) und den Jenner gö?!?

Do konn I mid meiner Mädchentour auf die Stoisseroim gestern natürlich ned midhoiten! ;-)



 




 


Fotos c by Michi

Scheeeee is bei uns gö! 

Varadero


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2009)

Hallo Varadero, 

gut erkannt!
Ja, es war eh Schappi, der mich durch ein Posting von eurer Tour letztes Jahr auf die Idee gebracht hat, mal zum Haus zu gehen. Damals bin ich halt dann Richtung H.B. weiter. 
Ah, der Waldtrail schaut ja auch nett aus -- da sollte ich wohl auch mal hin schauen. 

lg Flo


----------



## varadero (9. September 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ... Ah, der Waldtrail schaut ja auch nett aus -- da sollte ich wohl auch mal hin schauen.


Unbedingt, wenn Du den nicht kennst, hast was verpasst!


----------



## Met87 (9. September 2009)

Sensationelle Fotos ... Bitte darum, dass du immer mal wieder so starke Fotos hier reinstellst


----------



## schappi (10. September 2009)

Hallo Varadero,

du bist zu unserem Deisterkreisel "Fully Loaded" herzlich eingeladen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306298&postcount=1196
Das passende Trikot hast du ja schon.
Aber dich bekommst man ja anscheinend nicht nördlicher als bis Rosenheim aus deinem Salzkammergut raus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (10. September 2009)

Rosenheim ist aber auch schon weit weit draußen im Feindesland!
Ich kanns von hier aus gar nicht sehen!


----------



## 525Rainer (13. September 2009)

mein radspezl da tobi wieder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (16. September 2009)




----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. September 2009)

alter Falter... bei dir hat sich in dem letzten
Jahr einiges getan. Krass das du auch den
ganz großen genommen hast. Respekt!


----------



## shortygonzalez (17. September 2009)

Echt respekt...der Große is echt amtlich....aber die Hintergrundmusik is'n Skandal ;-)


----------



## Langley (17. September 2009)

Klatsch Klatsch, schöner Film, guter Fahrer.

Langley


----------



## Tim777 (18. September 2009)

Zum Video Hans der Bär: Sehr schön. 

Fährst du ein FRX oder ein FR? Sieht so schön handlich aus. Nach Deinen Angaben hast du ja ein FRX. 

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Hans der Bär (18. September 2009)

Danke.

@Tim777:  Jop, is ein 08er FRX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (18. September 2009)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> @Tim777:  Jop, is ein 08er FRX.



Danke für die promte Rückmeldung. Viel Spaß weiterhin, Grüße, Tim777


----------



## martin82 (20. September 2009)

@flo mal wieder starke Fotos, hoffe ich komme nächstes wochenende zu einer grossen tour in den dolos.... bis dahin sind haustürklassiker angesagt....


----------



## GerhardO (21. September 2009)

martin82 schrieb:


> ... hoffe ich komme nächstes wochenende zu einer grossen tour in den dolos....



Da war ich vor drei Tagen erst: Keine Touren mehr vorhanden! Mir hats dort so gut gefallen - da hab ich sie einfach alle eingepackt und mitgenommen! 

Grüße an Bolzano!

G.


----------



## lukrab (22. September 2009)

@Flo

Muss ich jetzt mal fragen, wie findest du immer so geile Strecken ?

Bilder sind echt klasse. Wie machst du die so, mit was für einer Kamera?

mfg lukrab


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. September 2009)

Danke!

Routen: Kartenstudium, Ausprobieren, Empfehlungen.
Kamera: z.T. Nikon D80, z.T. Panasonic LX3.


----------



## Schiltrac (22. September 2009)

@ Hans der Bär: Super Video!!

Filmst du mit Camecorder oder mir einer normalen Dicigam??

mfg schiltrad


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. September 2009)

Landephase


----------



## scheibenrost (22. September 2009)

Da bekomme ich spontan Augenkrebs


----------



## Scott Freerider (22. September 2009)

Gruß


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2009)

Sehr schön! Super Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash-Biker (22. September 2009)

Suche Canyon Torque FRX, am liebsten mit ner Hammerschmidt.

Will zufällig einer seins loswerden?


----------



## isy007 (22. September 2009)

@Scott Freerider
MEGA FOTOS! 
Selten so geile "Amateur" Bilder gesehen - aber das war wohl kein Amateur oder?


----------



## Scott Freerider (23. September 2009)

isy007 schrieb:


> @Scott Freerider
> MEGA FOTOS!
> Selten so geile "Amateur" Bilder gesehen - aber das war wohl kein Amateur oder?



Danke, seit April fotografieren wir!
Equipment ist von mir, Bilder sind von Jules:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/21467

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## bmxracing (25. September 2009)

@ Crashbiker: http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Torque-FR...äder?hash=item35a3c560ac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hat zwar keine Hammerschmidt, aber sehr geile Profile dran 

Ride on


----------



## hoernche99 (25. September 2009)

Und noch 3 fotografiert von Dennis. Fahrer ich auf 09er Torque FR 9.0 mit DHX 5.0








Klappt halt nicht immer. Bisl zu schnell 




Grüße Steffen


----------



## knuspi (25. September 2009)

Wirklich gute Bilder. Was für eine Kamera habt ihr benutzt?

/Edit: hat sich erledigt, habs schon gefunden


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2009)

Lässig geblitzt!


----------



## cubxx (26. September 2009)

Ja echt tolle Foto´s   
Gruß


----------



## fitze (26. September 2009)

Esch halt schäi in de Palz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2009)

Hier mal die pure Äktschn:






Bild: JayPKay


----------



## sugarbiker (26. September 2009)

@scott Freerider
Super Photos, vor allem großen Respekt, um den Sprung mach ich seit 5 Jahren immer einen großen Bogen !

Grüsse
Steffen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2009)

Frankreich-Provence-Luberon

kleine Fotobastelei  war ein schöner Urlaub


----------



## thto (27. September 2009)

sauber , sehr stark !
vg aus Wiesbaden
TT


----------



## Tiger 2001 (27. September 2009)

@ Scott Freerider Super Bilder!


----------



## nismo2002 (27. September 2009)

Sooo, hier mal wieder ein etwas älterer Vertreter aus dem Canyon-Programm 

Mein 05'er XC3
ein paar neue Parts sind auch dran:
*Rock Shox Revelation (100-130)
*XT-Kurbel mit griffigen pedals
*kürzerer Vorbau
*neuer Lenker mit Ergon Enduro '09

>> Aber 2010 soll' nun endlich ein Torque her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. September 2009)

Vorschau auf die Bilder einer lässigen, wenn auch dezent anstrengenden, Hochtour vom Samstag: 

Ca. 2300m Höhe, unmittelbar vorm Beginn des Gletschers.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

foto des jahres!!!!


----------



## Langley (28. September 2009)

Das hätt ich gern, würde sofort ein Poster draus machen lassen!

The winner is: FLO

Take care

Langley


----------



## ChrisPi (28. September 2009)

Yeah,kommt richtig geil! Das nenn ich MOUNTAINBIKEN


----------



## Langley (28. September 2009)

Bewegte Bilder:

Auf dem Video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKgegMwDxKw"]YouTube - Whistler Bike Park Freight Train (unterer abschnitt)[/ame]

fahren vor der Helm Cam ein FRX 2008 und davor ein Torque ES <= 2008.
Da sie es bei der Tube hochgeladen haben ist es ja wohl freigegeben zum verlinken. Die Jungs warn zur selben Zeit wie wir in Whistler, Kontakt gabs leider keinen.

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2009)

manman... brauchts für sone gebügelten Pisten überhaupt ein Fully?
Ist ja ganz nett zum Springen üben, aber das hat ja mal garkeinen fahrtechnischen Anspruch...


----------



## Langley (28. September 2009)

Das schöne Bike soll ja auch keinen Kratzer bekommen, nicht wahr?



Langley


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. September 2009)

gerade für diese tempo-pisten brauchst du federweg, sonst fallen dir die arme ab. verwinkelte technische trails kannst du auch mit nem starren trialbike fahren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. September 2009)

Danke!



cxfahrer schrieb:


> manman... brauchts für sone gebügelten Pisten überhaupt ein Fully?
> Ist ja ganz nett zum Springen üben, aber das hat ja mal garkeinen fahrtechnischen Anspruch...


Naja, zum einen sieht man bei Helmcam-Aufnahmen die "Ruppigkeit" einer Strecke weniger. 
Zum anderen machen ja auch auf flowige/schnelle/glatte Strecken durchaus gelegentlich viel Spaß. 

Wenn ich mich da bspw. an den - perfekt glatten - Brechsand-4X in BiMais bspw. erinnere...


----------



## luu (28. September 2009)

...so jetzt auch mal ein Bild von mir und meinem Torque es 7.0 in action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (28. September 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, zum einen sieht man bei Helmcam-Aufnahmen die "Ruppigkeit" einer Strecke weniger.
> Zum anderen machen ja auch auf flowige/schnelle/glatte Strecken durchaus gelegentlich viel Spaß.



Da stimm ich dir zu! So glattgebügelt sind die Strecken in Whistler nicht,vor allem wenn mans schön laufen lässt,was ja auch Sinn der Sache ist bei Trails wie dem Freight Train,Dirt Merchant o. A-Line.Springen lernt man da aber definitiv u. vor allem kann man sich bei den ganzen Tables wunderbar steigern.Whistler ist definitiv das Paradies,da kommt nix anderes ran!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. September 2009)

Freut mich, wenn es euch gefällt!

Also zur Tour: der Aufstieg war "dezent" anstrengend, weil von den ca. 1400hm nur etwa 200hm tretbar waren. Die restlichen 1200hm hatte ich das Radl auf den Schultern. 

Beim Raufgehen bin ich drei Musikern begegnet -- zwei Geigen und einer Quetschn. Während die beiden Männer (Geige u. Quetschn) bald mal eingebrochen sind, war die Frau (Geige) einige Zeit mit mir unterwegs. Als sie mal um eine Wegbiegung geht, unterhält sie sich mit einer Wandererin, die gerade im Abstieg ist. Als diese mich dann auch um die Ecke kommen sieht, blickt sie mich ganz entgeistert an: 
"Na, ihr mocht's mi fertig -- erst a Geign und donn a Radl a nu! Deaf i a Foto mochn?" 

Generell waren _alle_ Wanderer freundlich u. gut gelaunt. Die Reaktionen das Übliche. ("jo, und wo foahrst du donn wieder obi?" - "DO?!" - "oba des geht doch net?" - "wos, ois wüst foahrn? Des wü i segn!" usw...) 

Rauf geht's...




Lässige Felsformationen...




Wanderer auf dem Weg zu Gletscherübungen. Beeindruckende grau-weiß-blaue Wüste. 


 






...das ist ganz oben entstanden. Die Fernauslöserei (war allein unterwegs) ist mit Infrarot doch ein bissl lästig. Bikeaddict hat mich auf die Idee zu einem Funkauslöser gebracht. Mal sehen, wär praktisch.

Die vom Gletscher glatt geschliffenen Felsen sind lässig zu fahren. Zumindest so lang, bis man auf Rundkiesel kommt...  




Und dann lass ich den Gletscher auch schon wieder hinter mir...




Duat's?


 

 

Teilweise schon gut ausgesetzt...








War großartig, die Tour!

_Falls die Berge jemand erkennt, bitte die Namen nicht posten. Gerne aber per PM._


----------



## isy007 (28. September 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> War großartig, die Tour!



Das sieht man! Sehr schön!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. September 2009)

mit flos bildern kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten, aber es ist ein canyon in action


----------



## T!ll (29. September 2009)

Flo, deine Bilder sind einfach der Hammer!! 
Immer wieder toll.

Der Herbts hat sich ja nochmal vvon der guten Seite gezeigt in den letzten Tagen, leider regnets hier jetzt 
Deshalb mal ein paar Bilder von der Mosel, da gibt's tolle Trails! 

Blick vom Valwiger Berg



Brauselay-Trail, einer der besten den ich je gefahren bin! Daher auch nur 2 Bilder 






Federweg mal wieder ausgenutzt.
Das Treppchen war sausteil, sieht man nur leider kaum auf den Bildern.
Ansonsten ein Traumtrail, felsig, steil, rutschig, aber einfach nur geil
Auch wenn eine Frau mit Kindern meinte dass man da mit dem Rad nichts zu suchen hat. Zum Glück sind die meisten Wanderer aber immer freundlich gestimmt.




Der Bergschluchtenpfad, hier über Brodenbach.



Ist auch so ein pornöses Ding, muss man mal gefahren sein!







Felsplatten haben aber manchmal ihre Tücken, siehe Hinterrad...




Ein Trail runter ins Dortebachtal bei Klotten, sehr schwer zu fahren, musste leider fast die hälfte Tragen. Grund: in den meisten Serpentinen hätte ein Fahrfehler einen 50m Absturz zur Folge gehabt, Adrenalin pur 






Unten wird's dann wieder super flowig.



komisches Bild, ich weiß

Am Sonntag, Traumpfade in Hatzenport



Schon wieder so ein Trail-Hammer...







Oh, viel zu viele Bilder, vielleicht gefällt's ja jemandem 

Ride on!


----------



## McCaggny (29. September 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein FRX und Ich in Action
> 
> 
> ...


 Echt tolle Bilder!Da sieht richtig nach Spaß aus.Wo hast du die denn gemacht?


----------



## ChrisPi (29. September 2009)

Goaskopf! Ist aber mittlerweile schon umgebaut der Evil-Eye,Marke Northshore-Autobahn


----------



## nailz (29. September 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> War großartig, die Tour!



Mit neuem Helm unterwegs..?
Ich bewundere deinen Eifer und die Akribie die vielen genialen Selbstauslöserpics zu schießen. Die Farben sind der Hammer.


----------



## Astaroth (29. September 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Goaskopf! Ist aber mittlerweile schon umgebaut der Evil-Eye,Marke Northshore-Autobahn



Stimmt, aber Spaß macht´s noch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2009)

Hier mal eine Handvoll Urlaubspics


----------



## Cortezsi (30. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Handvoll Urlaubspics



Super, vor allem am Schluß, wo war das genau?


----------



## GerhardO (30. September 2009)

@Till: Traumpfade.... na, wenn die Gemeinde sie schon so nennt!  Die Sachen sehen alle sehr nach Spass aus! 

@Flo: Mir gefällt die Art, wie Du Bilder machst! Auch die Farben sind nicht übertrieben! 

G.


----------



## T!ll (30. September 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @Till: Traumpfade.... na, wenn die Gemeinde sie schon so nennt!  Die Sachen sehen alle sehr nach Spass aus!



Sind auch spaßig  Gibt einige dieser Pfade an Mosel und Rhein, sind offiziell Wanderrouten, aber wer geht schon wandern....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Super, vor allem am Schluß, wo war das genau?



in der Nähe von Roussillon, in Frankreich (Luberon)


----------



## varadero (30. September 2009)

heute nach der Arbeit auf einer chilligen Runde "um den Block":



 




 


in action: *CANYON Spectral AX7*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. September 2009)

Kann es ein, daß ich den Trail kenne?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. September 2009)

Fesch -- das ist der, der vom Rundwanderweg losgeht, oder?


----------



## varadero (30. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Kann es ein, daß ich den Trail kenne?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Nein, leider nicht! 
Ich könnte aber anbieten, daß Du mal kurz ... 



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Fesch -- das ist der, der vom Rundwanderweg losgeht, oder?


Yep (vom verbotenen!!!!), "hinten" runter nach Koppl.
Wobei der Trail eigentlich schon am Gipfel oben startet; und bei der Nocksteinkehre kann man auch einsteigen.

LG
M


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht!
> Ich könnte aber anbieten, daß Du mal kurz ...
> 
> LG
> M


Jederzeit, ... wenn du dann auch einen fixen Termin für einen Besuch im Deister abgibst.
Dann machen wir den Deisterkreisel "Fully Loaded"
Oder du fährts nächstes Jahr beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg zusammen mit uns im 4er Team.


















Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (1. Oktober 2009)

keine Rennen, nur trail chillen!!!! 

Wann bist du da?


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

Erst der Termin für den Gegenbesuch!
Können wir dann auch zu 4. kommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (1. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Erst der Termin für den Gegenbesuch!


nächstes Jahr halt!


schappi schrieb:


> Können wir dann auch zu 4. kommen?


Sicherlich!!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Oktober 2009)

So, ich nerv euch mal wieder mit Bildern, ob ihr wollt oder nicht


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr halt!



Das mus schon genauer sein, das hst du letztes Jahr auch schon gesagt und nichts ist passiert.


----------



## nailz (1. Oktober 2009)

@Mettwurst: Geile Action mit viel Potenzial aber sooo elendlangen Belichtungszeiten. Mit der FC100 sollte es doch besser gelingen. Raus aus dem Automatikmodus in Sportmodus o.ä und evtl ISO hoch. Weiß jetzt net in wie weit man diese Cam beeinflussen kann aber dann werden es richtig coole Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auch keine ahnung wie man da was beeinflussen kann... ist auch nicht meine cam...  das ist jedenfalls immer dieser casio-mach-tausendmillionen-bilder-pro-sekunde modus.


----------



## varadero (1. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> So, ich nerv euch mal wieder mit Bildern, ob ihr wollt oder nicht


nur ganz ungern! 


Mettwurst82 schrieb:


>


Jo bist du deppert!!!!!!!!! 
Wie weit fliegst Du da????


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Oktober 2009)

so 8 bis 9 große schritte weit . bis zu der kleinen wurzel, die da mitten auf dem trail rausguckt. einfach ein geiles gefühl und ne super sanfte landung


----------



## varadero (2. Oktober 2009)

Cool!! 
Die Wurzel dürfte den K-Punkt markieren!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

Metti ich finds geil... fetten Respekt.


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Cool!!
> Die Wurzel dürfte den K-Punkt markieren!



Cool schon wieder was gelernt!
Bislang kannte ich nur den G-Punkt
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## beat82 (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## decline (3. Oktober 2009)

voll cool, wenn leute ohne helm fahren^^


----------



## eightyfive (4. Oktober 2009)

decline schrieb:


> voll cool, wenn leute ohne helm fahren^^



cool wenn leute zig fach geführte diskussionen, von denen jeder weiß das sie kein ende nehmen, wieder mal hochleben lassen.

stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Trails sind ja ganz cool.
Aber der typ mitohne Helm sieht irgentwie garnicht nach Mountainbiker aus. Auch generell die die keinen Helm anziehen....finde ich

Naja ist es mein kopf?
NEIN!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Naja ist es mein kopf?
> NEIN!



Naja den sabbernden Haufen Fleisch im Rolli muss ja nachher auch jemand pflegen.


..damits auch in den Fred passt noch ein 2 Wochen altes Pic:





Foto: schotti65 Ort: Garmisch


----------



## T!ll (4. Oktober 2009)

Genial dein Bild!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2009)

..aber schöne refektoren hat er am bike - und ein geiles poloshirt ....


----------



## Mecci (4. Oktober 2009)

auch nochmal zum video:
super gute technik wird da gezeigt; fast alles im sitzen. respekt!


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2009)

hat sich Alpha einen neuen Nick zugelegt?
Von dem könnte sowas sein.
Ich habe schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gelesen, Sonst hat er doch immer seine Actionvieos seines Torques mit Hörnchen und Schutzblechen hier gepostet
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (4. Oktober 2009)

und schöne socken

freeride = im freien fahren


----------



## -=riChi=- (4. Oktober 2009)

video ist schon lässig.....erinnert mich irgendwie an die 80er....


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. Oktober 2009)

kamera-einstellung, schnitt und musik fand ich sogar ganz gut, aber die "fahrtechnik" (auf dem sattel sitzen und rollen) ist irgendwie naja...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2009)

Das machen fehlender Helm und lange Haare wieder wett - erinnert mich auch irgendwie an die frühen 70er...hätte so Hippiemusik aber besser gepasst  ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2009)

Heute trotz schweisstreibender Schwüle unterwegs gewesen und ein paar Fotos gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## thto (8. Oktober 2009)

wo warst du denn unterwegs ?
mit den fahreigenschaften zufrieden ?
vg aus wi
TT


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2009)

Gestern am Weinbiet (bei Neustadt), habe aber auch schon auf anderen Trails hier getestet und muss sagen, dass mich das Fahrwerk und die Geometrie absolut überzeugt  Geht angenehm bergauf und wenn man sich mal an den steileren Lenkwinkel gewöhnt hat (hatte vorher einen deutlich flacheren), kann mans auch bergab richtig schön stehen lassen. Ich denke, es kommt noch eine 170er Lyrik oder eine Totem rein, das tut der Geometrie des Torque durchaus gut!


----------



## thto (8. Oktober 2009)

wenn du mal nen guten preis für ne totem coil gefunden hast kannst du mir gerne eine info geben...


----------



## T!ll (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Herbst ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (8. Oktober 2009)

Herbst? Bei uns soll es am WE bis auf 700m schneien!!! 

Aaaaber gestern hatte es noch unglaubliche 25°C!
Das musste natürlich genutzt werden:



 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 



scheee woas auf da Kampenwand im Chiemgau (mit Blick auf den Chiemsee)!!


----------



## .t1mo (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie geil, an der Kampenwand war ich vor knapp zwei Wochen auch - allerdings ohne Bike und ohne Blick auf den See, weil alles total im Nebel gesteckt hat...

Hier mal ein Bild was ich links am "Abstieg" zur Sonnenalm gemacht habe


----------



## varadero (9. Oktober 2009)

Da rauf mussten wir nach dem Kaffee und den köstlichen _Zwetschkendatschi_ auf der Sonnenalm auch - war (dann) ein schrecklicher Anstieg!!


----------



## Scott Freerider (11. Oktober 2009)

Köchert Private House Track





Gruß
Dennis


----------



## ChrisPi (11. Oktober 2009)

thto schrieb:


> wenn du mal nen guten preis für ne totem coil gefunden hast kannst du mir gerne eine info geben...



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29965

Preislich sehr gut oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Oktober 2009)

joa, schon. nur leider passt 1.5 " nicht


----------



## ChrisPi (11. Oktober 2009)

Ah,sch.... übersehen


----------



## Hans der Bär (12. Oktober 2009)

Schneller ging nicht, da der Kameramann chainless fährt...

Ich habe versucht die schlechte Bildqualität mit entsprechend schlechter Tonqualität zu unterlegen^^


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Oktober 2009)

so teuer sind die ketten doch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (13. Oktober 2009)

Er hatte auch ne Ersatzkette dabei, aber sein Kettenblatt war kaputt. Und das gabs im Shop nicht^^


----------



## Schlack (13. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> joa, schon. nur leider passt 1.5 " nicht



Genau. Da wirds dann doch etwas teurer. Aber der Preis geht auch in Ordnung wie ich finde...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29964


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Genau. Da wirds dann doch etwas teurer. Aber der Preis geht auch in Ordnung wie ich finde...
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29964


Also bei der Coil bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber die 09er Solo Air habe ich schon für knapp über 600 in nem deutschen Shop gesehen. (mit tapered Schaft)


----------



## thto (14. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also bei der Coil bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber die 09er Solo Air habe ich schon für knapp über 600 in nem deutschen Shop gesehen. (mit tapered Schaft)



schade, dass die totem coil nicht im preis ähnlich der neuen boxxer race ist


----------



## T!ll (14. Oktober 2009)

Ganz schön kalt wars heute


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ganz schön kalt wars heute


Ist evtl. deshalb die Gabel an der Stelle so weit eingetaucht (Luftgabel?) oder ist das normal bei dir? 

Hatte gestern auch eiskalte Pfoten mit normalen Handschuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Eintauchen ist schon normal, fahre mit rund 30% Sag, also recht weich. Nutze den Federweg auch ganz gut aus damit (sind ja nur 100mm). Hab aber immer noch 2cm Reserve, kann man imemr gut am Kabelbinder  am Standrohr erkennen.
Aber bei Temperaturen um 0°C wird das ganze Fahrwerk merklich träger, das Öl reagiert halt auf kalte Temperaturen.

Die dicken Winterhandschuhe waren aber sehr ungewohnt bei der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich das einfach nur anders gewöhnt, da bei mir immer eine Reserve für Sprünge bleiben muss 

Mein Dämpfer war die Tage auch wie eingefroren - Rebound komplett offen und immer noch zu lahm 

Mit so dicken Handschuhen könnte ich niemals fahren. Ich habe ein paar Race Face Winterhandschuhe (wie normale Bikehandschuhe, nur dicker) die müssen normal für alles reichen. Wenn nicht, nehm ich die dünnen Snowboardhandschuhe (Pipe Gloves), die halten gut warm. Und wenn die nicht reichen, ists mir zu kalt zum biken


----------



## crazymondo (17. Oktober 2009)

Ein Torque ES 8.0 von 2009 in Action....hoffentlich erkennt man noch was...bin nicht so der Bilderspezialist


----------



## xtrail (20. Oktober 2009)

Mein Nerve.

Ich weiß, alles noch sehr verkrampft, aber könnt ja noch werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Oktober 2009)

Schön mitgezogen, das erste!


----------



## xtrail (20. Oktober 2009)

Das Erste stammt aus dem Album von Viking84 und war ein schöner Tag in der Haard.


----------



## pjfa (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## McCaggny (21. Oktober 2009)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Schneller ging nicht, da der Kameramann chainless fährt...
> 
> Ich habe versucht die schlechte Bildqualität mit entsprechend schlechter Tonqualität zu unterlegen^^


 Tolles Video und schön gefahren
Wo ist denn dieser geniale Trail?? Will da auch hin!!!!!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2009)

Der goldene Herbst wurde am Haardtrand gestern in vollen Zügen ausgekostet


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2009)

Du solltest dich vielleicht nicht so in Tarnkleidung durch den Wald bewegen in der Jagdsaison  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Fotograf hat sich beschwert, dass man mich kaum sieht, man hat mich Mr. Hankey und Schokoritter genannt und jetzt gibt man mich auch noch zum Abschuss frei... 
Ich mag meine braunen Klamotten trotzdem!


----------



## Rines (22. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Fotograf hat sich beschwert, dass man mich kaum sieht, man hat mich Mr. Hankey und Schokoritter genannt und jetzt gibt man mich auch noch zum Abschuss frei...
> Ich mag meine braunen Klamotten trotzdem!




Schokoritter^^ 
an welchen fotograf bis du denn geraten


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Oktober 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> Schokoritter^^
> an welchen fotograf bis du denn geraten


Das mit dem Schokoritter war der publicenemy im Fotoalbum, der Fotograf war jemand anders


----------



## mylo (1. November 2009)

hier mal ein vid von mir und n paar freunden 
hope you enjoy it!
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7366445"]Canon HF 200 Test - Downhill in the autumn on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Met87 (1. November 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut das Video ...

Schönes Gelände das ihr da habt!

Mehr davon!


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. November 2009)

Lässig, 
flowiger Herbsttrail!

Bissl plötzliches Ende allerdings.


----------



## T!ll (2. November 2009)

tolles Filmchen, will mehr sehen 

Der November hat sich gestern von seiner hässlichen nebligen Seite gezeigt, war trotzdem cool


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Der November hat sich gestern von seiner hässlichen nebligen Seite gezeigt


Dann warst du am falschen Ort unterwegs 







Links Torque FR, rechts Nerve AM


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (3. November 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag. 

Bike: Torque FR7.0
Quintessenz: Spaß muß nicht immer teuer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (3. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann warst du am falschen Ort unterwegs



Das denke ich mir öfter in letzter Zeit....Alpen ich komme 2010!!!


----------



## yjogam (6. November 2009)

mylo schrieb:


> hier mal ein vid von mir und n paar freunden
> hope you enjoy it!
> Canon HF 200 Test - Downhill in the autumn on Vimeo



SUPER COOOOL...
Das nächste mal bitte in large version.


----------



## McCaggny (7. November 2009)

mylo schrieb:


> hier mal ein vid von mir und n paar freunden
> hope you enjoy it!
> Canon HF 200 Test - Downhill in the autumn on Vimeo


 echt sau geil geworden und sehr gute qualität würde gern noch mehr sehen...


----------



## Scott Freerider (9. November 2009)

Gruß


----------



## eightyfive (9. November 2009)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


> Gruß



ui, das sieht aber nach flatgebombe aus. aber schickes bild


----------



## nismo2002 (9. November 2009)

@ Scott Freerider ...  schöne Bilder! ..gerne mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (10. November 2009)

@ Scott Freerider

das Zweite ist super


----------



## Scott Freerider (10. November 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> @ Scott Freerider ...  schöne Bilder! ..gerne mehr!



Bitte











Gruß
Dennis


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2009)

sauber!!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2009)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/2/2/8/_/large/IMG_6794.jpg


Lässig!


----------



## Stefaun (10. November 2009)

hat style


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. November 2009)

echt geile Bilder...


----------



## FFM (10. November 2009)

sehr schön...


----------



## nismo2002 (10. November 2009)

@ Scott Freerider:

 Danke!


----------



## zeuss_79 (11. November 2009)

sag mal scott freerider, die knie schoner von 661 taugen die was? es gibt ja die neuen...glaube mit der 3 d technologie oder so... pedalieren damit möglich? fahre momentan ixs rinderknecht, eigentlich auch sehr angenehm...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. November 2009)

into the dark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (15. November 2009)

Endlich auch mal was von mir. Hab endlich mal mein Nerve AM richtig benutz . Ist aber nach der Aktion, da ich keine Kamera dabei hatte.






mfg lukrab


----------



## pjfa (16. November 2009)




----------



## Andi-one (16. November 2009)

hier 2 relativ aktuelle Fotos...


----------



## Stefaun (16. November 2009)

winterberg?


----------



## nismo2002 (17. November 2009)

dass nenn ich mal einen kompakten rahmen...


----------



## Rines (23. November 2009)

Hier bei uns am Laacher See (eifel) leider is ne bruchlandung draus geworden^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. November 2009)

"Bruch" im Sinne von Klatsch... oder im Sinne von Krankenhaus?


----------



## mas7erchief (23. November 2009)

klatsch gegen nen baum


----------



## Rines (23. November 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> "Bruch" im Sinne von Klatsch... oder im Sinne von Krankenhaus?



Bruch im sinne von Klatsch gegen en baum hehe aber nix passiert.. Bremse und Trigger bisschen krumm, aber hatten werkzeug dabei^^ keine große sache gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. November 2009)




----------



## mylo (25. November 2009)

mal in action:


----------



## Newmi (25. November 2009)

Klasse, der Wanderer mit Hund im Hintergrund hat bestimmt auch gedacht: "Fliegende Fahrräder?? Nanu!!"


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2009)

Sauber geblitzt u. gewaltiger Sprung!

Aber wo war die Landung? Dem Bild nach wirkt's auf mich nicht so, als wärst du über die Straße gekommen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2009)

Wow, seeeeehr geiles Foto!  Mindestens Bild des Monats! 




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Aber wo war die Landung? Dem Bild nach wirkt's auf mich nicht so, als wärst du über die Straße gekommen?


Habe ich auch als erstes gedacht... ich hoffe mal, es hat bis über den Weg gereicht!


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (26. November 2009)

ihr träumt zuviel ... er landet neben dem Baum am Hang ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (26. November 2009)

thx
ne habs locker über den weg geschafft auch wenns nicht so aussieht


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. November 2009)

oh sweet, der koffergap ist wieder in form. da gab es doch auch mal ne foto-sequenz von, oder?

edit:


chris_da_masta schrieb:


> frischgemachte printe aus aachen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefaun (26. November 2009)

wow 
ich hätte gerne mal das gesicht des wanderers gesehen


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. November 2009)

so ungefähr:


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2009)

Nice! Und auch mit Tork  Schade, dass die Einzelbilder etwas nah beisammen sind...


----------



## shortygonzalez (26. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nice! Und auch mit Tork  Schade, dass die Einzelbilder etwas nah beisammen sind...



PERFEKTIONIST!


Krasse Action!


----------



## chris_da_masta (26. November 2009)

koffer in neu und alt


----------



## wildermarkus (26. November 2009)

Wow


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2009)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> PERFEKTIONIST!


Erwischt  Würde der "blöde Baum" da nicht stehen, wärs perfekt mit genau jedem zweiten Bild. Ist nat. auch Geschmacksache


----------



## -Soulride- (26. November 2009)

Dank dem zweiten Bild versteh ich jetz endlich auch warums so aussieht als würde sich der Sprung nicht ausgehen. Für mich hats so ausgeschaut als wär der Fahrer vorm Baum (aus Sicht der Kamera), dabei fliegt er dahinter vorbei. Übrigens: Schaut euch mal bei der Sequenz das letzte Bild genauer an... Lebt die Fox noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (27. November 2009)




----------



## chris_da_masta (27. November 2009)

Die Fox lebt noch - aber nicht mehr in meinem Rad.
Die war nach 2 Jahren, ohne Service auch ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.

Chris


----------



## JaniK (27. November 2009)

.


----------



## nismo2002 (28. November 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


>



respekt#1: da darfst du dir keinen fehltritt erlauben
respekt#2: geile farben..das licht und die bäume


----------



## mylo (28. November 2009)

hier nochmal eins:
@alle dies kennen
der anlieger ist etwas oberhalb vom koffer kurz vor der anfahrt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. November 2009)

Da ich seit nunmehr einem Jahr zu den Canyon-Fahrern gehöre, will ich jetzt auch mal ein paar Bilder einstellen 

Ich hoffe die gefallen euch:












Schönen Gruß,
Hot Rod


----------



## JaniK (28. November 2009)

It is not my photo, it is also not me on the photo. It is my friend on canyon ES 2006, that has already unbeliveble 600.000 hm.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. November 2009)

das mit dem baum ist echt verwirrend! ich hätt auch getippt das der baum hinten steht.
tolles foto und krasser sprung. muss man da ziehn oder lässt mans einfach nur endschnell drüberlaufen?


----------



## -Soulride- (28. November 2009)

Great shot JaniK. Would you tell us the location? I don't mind if you want to keep it secret


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (28. November 2009)




----------



## Chris1993 (28. November 2009)




----------



## mylo (29. November 2009)

man lässt nur laufen


----------



## dasLasso (30. November 2009)

@JaniK + Friend: einfach nur wow!!!!!


----------



## JaniK (30. November 2009)

nochmal mit photoshop


----------



## decline (30. November 2009)

@JaniK: hättest du dieses foto auch in einer höheren auflösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (30. November 2009)

decline schrieb:


> @JaniK: hättest du dieses foto auch in einer höheren auflösung?



Da will jemand wohl ein Wallpaper  Echt ein schönes Bild könnt man sich wirklich überlegen....


----------



## decline (30. November 2009)

nein, ich möchte das bild kommerziell nützen ;-)^^


----------



## Loddz (30. November 2009)

Kleiner Schnappschuss aus dem Bikepark in Livigno in diesem Jahr


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2009)

immer wieder grandiose Bilder in letzter Zeit

war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## martin82 (11. Dezember 2009)

kleines video von meinem hometrail der bald nicht mehr mein hometrail ist 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/8098867"]Hometrail Bolzano on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## homerkills (11. Dezember 2009)

4 von 5


----------



## FWck (11. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Video  Und deine Fahrtechnik scheint ja auch zu passen  
Wieso bald nicht mehr dein Haustrail? Umzug?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## martin82 (11. Dezember 2009)

danke für die blumen 
praktikum ist nach 3 1/2 monaten jetzt vorbei und ich muss wieder weg...
hatte die berge noch nie so vor der haustüre... ab april bin ich dann in luzern, das dürfte dann wieder ganz nett werden


----------



## FWck (11. Dezember 2009)

Was muss man machen, um in Bozen ein Praktikum zu machen? 
Und ja, ich glaube auch, dass Luzern eine gute Alternative sein dürfte


----------



## jason_wurzel (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey Martin!
Super Video, freu mich scho auf nächstes Jahr ;-)

Gruß, 
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2009)

Erinnerung an Portes du Soleil diesen Sommer...
Nichts fototechnisch Aufregendes, aber ein lustiger Notabstieg...


----------



## Blackwater Park (19. Dezember 2009)

das hätt ich jetzt als kunststück verkauft


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2009)

Gibs zu, du bist elegant auf den Stein gesprungen und hast dein Bike noch am Oberrohr festgehalten!


----------



## biesa (19. Dezember 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> .... aber ein lustiger Notabstieg...



Hättest das nicht dazu gesagt, hätt man dich fast als Styler deklarieren können


----------



## martin82 (25. Dezember 2009)

hab noch eins, hier is ja auch wirklich nix mehr los.... 
Frohe Weihnachten 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/8380828"]firmian last run on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Dezember 2009)

Der Firmian-Trail ist echt sehr spaßig!

Da muss ich auch wieder mal vorbeischneien...


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Dezember 2009)

Nach einem der anstrengendsten Aufstiege ever...
...eine höchst spaßige Abfahrt!


----------



## biesa (29. Dezember 2009)

Gibts hier den kein Lift?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Dezember 2009)

Doch, klar. Nur nehmen's einen da nicht mit. 

Und außerdem tut Bewegung ja gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (29. Dezember 2009)

so heisst es geschrieben


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2009)

@Flo: Deine Bilder sind immer wieder der Hammer!!!


----------



## martin82 (30. Dezember 2009)

finde auch, wenn sich der flo mal ein neues bike kauft wo nicht mehr canyon draufsteht dann haben die einiges an werbekraft verloren. eigentlich sollten sie dir mal nen neuen rahmen sponsoren.


----------



## M!ke (30. Dezember 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nach einem der anstrengendsten Aufstiege ever...
> ...eine höchst spaßige Abfahrt!



GEil, geil, geil 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## ChrisPi (30. Dezember 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nach einem der anstrengendsten Aufstiege ever...
> ...eine höchst spaßige Abfahrt!



  

Ganz klar:  Bild des Monats !!


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Dezember 2009)

wars doch schon.. ah nein, das damals war von colin 

würd aber auch mal sagen da wär schon längst ein neuer rahmen drin. bei liteville hättst schon längst einen MK8 prototypen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Blumen! 

Ein Spezl hat noch ein älteres Canyon, das nach wie vor gute Dienste leistet, siehe unten...



Da freust dich schon den ganzen Herbst lang auf den Schnee, und dann lässt der Lump auf sich warten...

Ein Glück, dass das Alternativprogramm auch Spaß macht.


----------



## biesa (30. Dezember 2009)

Genialer Blick aufm letzten Bild


----------



## mylo (6. Januar 2010)

waren in Malmedy ist allerdings schon ne Weile her 











danke an Benjamin Pascher


----------



## Rines (9. Januar 2010)

mylo schrieb:


> waren in Malmedy ist allerdings schon ne Weile her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 geil


----------



## Rines (26. Januar 2010)

Damit der Fred nicht in den unmenschlichen Katakomben des IBC Forums verschwindet  wär zu schad.. 





P.s. nein nicht ich


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2010)

Aber auch kein Canyon, oder?
Hat der Typ sich nicht in der Landung zerlegt?


----------



## Rines (26. Januar 2010)

ja ich glaube auch kein Canyon... habe ich gelsen.. 
hauptsache hier landen mal wieder paar bilder. 
Ich habe leider nicht nur annähernd so Bilder die hier reinpassen würden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Aber auch kein Canyon, oder?
> Hat der Typ sich nicht in der Landung zerlegt?


2 x ja.

Ich bin auch froh, wenn ich mal wieder 1. Zeit und 2. Wetter habe, Fotos für hier zu produzieren...


----------



## Terrier (26. Januar 2010)

WETTER!! du sagst es  

Momentan bei mir -10 Grad und überall EIS, mann hat schon probleme sich zu fuss fortzubewegen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Januar 2010)

Gege, 
hier in Österreich heißt es: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2010)

Terrier schrieb:


> Momentan bei mir -10 Grad und überall EIS, mann hat schon probleme sich zu fuss fortzubewegen...


dito 




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> hier in Österreich heißt es: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung!


Und schlechte Reifen, jaja. Also kalt schön und gut, aber Eis und Reifen sind einfach ne schei$$ Kombi.


----------



## varadero (26. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin schon mit dem Radl unterwegs, wegen dem Salz allerdings nicht mit dem _einser bike_!


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2010)

ich dachte immer den Spruch mit dem schlechten wetter und der Kleidung hätten wir Norddeutschen aus dem deister erfunden.
Hier ist auch so viel Schnee



Daß ein Kumpel seinem Hund das Schneeschieben beigebracht hat:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Terrier (6. Februar 2010)

Der Schnee schmilzt  hoffentlich bleibt das auch so 

hier noch ein Bild vom letzen Frühling


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2010)

Hier ein Canyon-Suchbild (in der Mitte) von diesem Jahr: 







Foto: gnafert

PS Punto Santo Domingo, La Palma. Ist schön da, ja  .


----------



## biesa (6. Februar 2010)

schönes Bild!


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Februar 2010)




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2010)

Schöne Kante - liegt bei euch kein Schnee?


----------



## Gades (9. Februar 2010)

ich weiß natürlich net wie es unten am see aussieht, aber da liegt mit sicherheit noch schnee. bin gestern obenrum "gefahren" und das ist echt nicht mehr schön. nur eis und doofer "schnee"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (9. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schöne Kante - liegt bei euch kein Schnee?



Das war schon im Herbst. Die Kante is aber echt mieß. Die fällt schlagartig ab. @Gades wills de mir ne pn Schicken. Bin sehr erfreut mal einen aus der umgebung im forum zu treffen. Komm aus Ettringen. mfg


----------



## whigger (9. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hier ein Canyon-Suchbild (in der Mitte) von diesem Jahr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild lässt mich doch glatt unser Wetter hier vergessen....


----------



## mas7erchief (10. Februar 2010)

Koulshore Vulkaneifel


----------



## T!ll (10. Februar 2010)

Cool endlich mal ein Bild von der Strecke, lohnt es sich da hin zu fahren?
Wollte ich letzten Sommer eigentlich mal gewesen sein...


----------



## mas7erchief (10. Februar 2010)

kommt drauf an wie weit du zu fahren hast und was du erwartest....


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Koulshore Vulkaneifel


Hmm, wenn man schon extra einen Drop baut, wieso dann mit einer so flachen Landung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (10. Februar 2010)

Die Landung sieht da auf dem Bild auf jedenfall flacher aus als in wirklichkeit.
aber glaub das dinge is garnicht gedacht da seitlich runter zu droppen.


----------



## Rines (10. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Die Landung sieht da auf dem Bild auf jedenfall flacher aus als in wirklichkeit.
> aber glaub das dinge is garnicht gedacht da seitlich runter zu droppen.



un wie ich sehe hast du Paint entdeckt
Also ich find zum hinfahren lohnt sich nicht wirklich. War ganz cool da aber is leider nix suber mega mäßiges dabei.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Februar 2010)

Es ist zwar nicht direkt radlbezogen, aber immerhin kommt das Lichtlein ausm Radlbereich (Lupine Betty) und mir gefällt das Bild grad so sehr...


----------



## biesa (15. Februar 2010)

Wiedermal ein verdammt schönes Bild, zum neidisch werden!


----------



## Cortezsi (16. Februar 2010)

Super Bild!
Schön das ein paar Sterne trotz des übel lichtverschmutzen Himmels drauf sind.
Oder ist es Schnee?


----------



## whigger (16. Februar 2010)

Das Bild ist der Hammer! gefällt mir echt gut, Flo

Ich beobachte auch immer fleißig der "Hochtouren Thread" und da gefallen mir Deine Bilder auch immer sehr gut. Vor allem wenn mit den Belichtungszeiten gespielt wird....

Hut ab!


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
verwunderlich das ich diesen Thread erst vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt habe. Gefällt mir wesentlich besser als die Canyon-Galerie mit ihren  sterilen und blitzblanken gepimten Bikes, die da einfach nur rumstehen. Ein Canyon in artgerechter Haltung will halt bewegt werden!

Deshalb gibt es auch keine schönen Fotos von meinem AM. Der Fahrspaß in dem ersten Jahr war so überwältigend, dass da keine Zeit für eine Fotosession übrig blieb. Vielleicht dann diese Saison, wenn denn mal das weiße Zeugs verschwindet.

@Flo
Deine Bilder sind wirklich erste Sahne! Solch tolle Fotos sieht man sonst im GEO Kalender. 
Deshalb hat dein Foto einen gebührenden Platz bei mir gefunden.








 Aber wahrscheinlich nur für kurze Zeit, weil ich mittlerweile wirklich keinen Schnee mehr sehen kann.

.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Februar 2010)

Danke, freut mich, wenn es euch gefällt!



Cortezsi schrieb:


> Schön das ein paar Sterne trotz des übel lichtverschmutzen Himmels drauf sind.
> Oder ist es Schnee?


Nein und ja -- es sind Schneebröckchen die beim Absprung hochgeschleudert und vom Blitz beleuchtet wurden. 
"Lichtverschmutzung": an diesem Tag so intensiv wg. leichten Nebels. So störend der Nebel am Gipfel war (hätten dort noch ein anderes Bild vorgehabt, muss leider verschoben werden), so angenehm war er in diesem Fall. 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Deshalb hat dein Foto einen gebührenden Platz bei mir gefunden.


Wow, fühle mich geehrt! Falls du eine andere Auflösung brauchst, meld dich.


----------



## biesa (16. Februar 2010)

Stell mal ne bessere Auflösung einfach hier rein bidde


----------



## pjfa (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viZual (16. Februar 2010)

damit hab ich auch mal meinen senf dazu gegeben....
sind übrigens ganz frisch erst heute gemacht


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn das für´n Holzding? Sieht irgendwie putzig aus. Sieht aber auch so aus, als ob man da auch so spingen könnte. Also ohne das Northshörchen....


----------



## viZual (17. Februar 2010)

hähä das hab ich bei unhs im keller gefunden.......
wär ohne bestimmt auch gegangen aber mit wars sicher besser


----------



## mas7erchief (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Trails noch voll Schnee sind, ist die Stadt schon frei....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2010)

landest du dann auf den stufen? kracht das nicht übelst?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Februar 2010)

check this out:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea-KnyWnUhU"]YouTube- big mtb drop[/ame]

gut ists sicher nicht, aber ist ja auch kein Baumarktradl.


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2010)




----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Februar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> check this out:


Ah, lange nicht mehr gesehen, wohl einer der kränksten Drops ever. 
Mich verblüfft immer noch, dass das Radl und der Typ das aushalten.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> check this out:
> 
> YouTube- big mtb drop
> 
> gut ists sicher nicht, aber ist ja auch kein Baumarktradl.



ich mein ja nur... wenn ich daran denke, wieviel snakebites ich mit den muddy marys hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich mein ja nur... wenn ich daran denke, wieviel snakebites ich mit den muddy marys hatte...


FR oder DH Version?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2010)

Fr


----------



## mas7erchief (20. Februar 2010)

Och, wenn man noch sauber in den stufen landet dann passt das schon....
Hab halt extra für gestern nochma 0,75 Bar reingepumt. Durchschläge gabs keine...und der mit dem weißen Tork es aus dem Fotoalbum hat hinten sogar nen NN drauf^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> landest du dann auf den stufen? kracht das nicht übelst?


Eine Treppenschräge als Landung ist gar nicht so übel, wie man vielleicht denkt! Das geht sogar mit einem Hardtail ganz gut. Ist jedenfalls 1000 Mal softer als ein Flatdrop 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich mein ja nur... wenn ich daran denke, wieviel snakebites ich mit den muddy marys hatte...


Hmm, ich hatte in ~1,5 Jahren nicht einen einzigen, obwohl ich immer mit deutlich unter 2 bar unterwegs bin...! (auch FR Version)


----------



## RazerFox40 (20. Februar 2010)

bei den Muddy Mary Fr´s hat ich auch schon Snakebite. die FR is einfach nix besonderes.
DH Version dagegen is erste Sahne, da schont man einige Nerven bei


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2010)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> bei den Muddy Mary Fr´s hat ich auch schon Snakebite. die FR is einfach nix besonderes.
> DH Version dagegen is erste Sahne, da schont man einige Nerven bei


Stimmt, rollt aber in GG besch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Februar 2010)

meine Snakebite-Karriere ist vorüber, seit ich auf Tubeless gewechselt bin.


----------



## ChrisPi (20. Februar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> meine Snakebite-Karriere ist vorüber, seit ich auf Tubeless gewechselt bin.



Hattest du da bisher keine Durchschläge? Mit wieviel Druck fährst du mit den Tubeless?


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Hattest du da bisher keine Durchschläge? Mit wieviel Druck fährst du mit den Tubeless?


Das würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich fahr rel. staff aufgepumpt, da die Strecken weit sind (kein Unterschied zw. Tube und Tubeless). Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Druck nie messe und auch noch nie gemessen habe. Ich mach das immer nach Gefühl.

Fakten: 

seit ich tubeless fahre hatte ich keinen Snakebite mehr und auch keinen Dornenstich (kann Glück sein, glaub ich aber nicht) was sonst an der Tagesordnung war
Tubeless verliert bei mir an einem Reifen beständig ganz wenig Luft. Also so nach 2 Wochen muss ich mal nachpumpen
Tubeless aufziehen ist selbst mit Flutschi Schwerstarbeit und beim Aufpumpen muss man flink sein
die Tubelessreifen können bei geringem Luftdruck und heftigen Fahrmanövern plötzlich ein bissl Luft verlieren (Beispiel: schräges Aufkommen beim Droppen oder harte Kurvenfahrt)

trotz dieser scheinbaren Nachteile würde ich jederzeit wieder von Tube auf Tubeless umrüsten. Bisher ein Sorglos Paket.

Bitte um weitere Meinungen, ich weiß das hier noch weitere Tubelessfahrer unterwegs sind.



ChrisPi schrieb:


> Hattest du da bisher keine Durchschläge? Mit wieviel Druck fährst du mit den Tubeless?



Durchschläge hat man dennoch, jedoch passiert nix.


----------



## Rines (21. Februar 2010)

Ok jetz poste ich auch mal eins^^ aus der MAyen City Tour... Sollte ein No Foot werden aber die verrenkung sieht aus als säß ich auf em Örtchen


----------



## ChrisPi (21. Februar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Durchschläge hat man dennoch, jedoch passiert nix.



Schon klar,aber als mein Kumpel auf Tubeless gewechselt hat waren nach ein paar Mal fahren hinten u. vorne Durchschläge u. die Reifen undicht.Seither hat er Schläuche drin,was natürlich gewichtsmäßig jetzt genau ins Gegenteil umgeschlagen hat.
Druck fahr ich mit meinen Kenda ca. 1,3 bar,hab so den bestmöglichen Grip


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> seit ich tubeless fahre hatte ich keinen Snakebite mehr


Das wundert mich jetzt nich wirklich. Wie will man auch ohne Schlauch einen Snakebite produzieren


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

In der Reifenflanke, wo sonst.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## timothekid (21. Februar 2010)

Ist zwar etwas verschwommen...aber man kann erkennen
das es ein Canyon ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Februar 2010)

@Mettwurst82: geiles Bild. Sieht abartig hoch aus.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Februar 2010)

Danke! Hat sich auch abartig hoch angefühlt  Und die Landung war ziemlich schlammig. Mir zittern jetzt noch die Hände  aber war gut!


----------



## MelleD (22. Februar 2010)

Das nennt man Adrenalin


----------



## mas7erchief (22. Februar 2010)

Ich muss sagen, das hier ist mein absoluter lieblings-Threat im canyon forum...
1. wegen solcher bilder
2. weil hier so herlich wenig gemeckert wird

Ich hoffe, dass hier richtig was abgeht wenn die ersten sonnenstrahlen rauskommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In der Reifenflanke, wo sonst.


Das geht?  Da muss man aber schon mit <1,5bar kräftig irgendwo drauf krachen?




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass hier richtig was abgeht wenn die ersten sonnenstrahlen rauskommen


DITO  Ich für meinen Teil werde mich auf jeden Fall beteiligen  Aber erstmal Mathe-Klausur, dann Praktikum und Weißheitszahn ziehen lassen


----------



## viZual (22. Februar 2010)

wenn mal wendlich der piss schnee weggehen würde.....
ich frag mich wie der bei fast +10°C so lange halten kann......
naja ich muss sowieso noch bisschen für mein Torque arbeiten...

see ya


----------



## Cortezsi (22. Februar 2010)

@mettwurst:
Ich trau mich ja fast nicht fragen..., aber man kann es nicht so recht am Bild erkennen:
Mit'm Nerve oder mit dem Torque gesprungen?


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> @mettwurst:
> Ich trau mich ja fast nicht fragen..., aber man kann es nicht so recht am Bild erkennen:
> Mit'm Nerve oder mit dem Torque gesprungen?


Ich sag mal: Torque. Schau mal auf den Hinterbau.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Februar 2010)

rischtsch. das war mit dem torque. ist mir für's nerve dann doch ne spur zu heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (22. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> rischtsch. das war mit dem torque. ist mir für's nerve dann doch ne spur zu heftig.



Deswegen auch mein "ich trau mich fast nicht..."
Aber ehrlich, mich hätte es jetzt auch nicht verwundert, wenn Du mit dem Nerve da runtergesegelt wärst.


----------



## viZual (22. Februar 2010)

wenn du da mim nerve runter wärst, hatteste warscheinlich nachher den rahmen wieder auseinanderfalten können......
so siehts aber echt geil aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Februar 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Deswegen auch mein "ich trau mich fast nicht..."
> Aber ehrlich, mich hätte es jetzt auch nicht verwundert, wenn Du mit dem Nerve da runtergesegelt wärst.



wenn ich den so weit drin habe, dass ich den sprung bis in die eigentliche landung schaffe, kann es durchaus sein, dass ich den auch mal mit dem nerve springen werde . die eigentliche landung kommt hinter dem baum links, ich komm bisher nur genau bis zu dem baum. liegt aber auch daran, dass die anfahrt bisher entweder verschneit oder total matschig war. freu mich schon auf den sommer!


----------



## Cortezsi (22. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wenn ich den so weit drin habe, dass ich den sprung bis in die eigentliche landung schaffe, kann es durchaus sein, dass ich den auch mal mit dem nerve springen werde . die eigentliche landung kommt hinter dem baum links, ich komm bisher nur genau bis zu dem baum. liegt aber auch daran, dass die anfahrt bisher entweder verschneit oder total matschig war. freu mich schon auf den sommer!



Hmm, also ob daß das Nerve packt? Ich hätte da schon ernste Bedenken...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Februar 2010)

die landung sollte recht sanft sein, wenn man denn in sie rein kommt.


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich sieht das Stück davor schon recht sanft aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Februar 2010)

ja, besonders hart ist die landung auch davor nicht. aber naja, man muss es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen mit dem nerve . hinter dem baum links fällt es jedenfalls noch mal gut ab.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2010)

Da würd ich mich auch gern mal drüber lassen.


----------



## pisskopp (26. Februar 2010)

....pff


----------



## MelleD (26. Februar 2010)

und das soll heißen? 
Drück dich verständlich aus


----------



## cos75 (26. Februar 2010)

@FloimSchnee:






Entdeckt hier.


----------



## scheibenrost (26. Februar 2010)

Nette Jacke. 
Ist das eine der neuen Platzangst?

Und natürlich: netter Drift


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2010)

Haha, hab ja noch gar nicht gesehen, dass ich hier gepostet wurde... 

@Scheibenrost: danke, aber eig. bin ich da grauslich aufrecht...
Die Jacke ist eine superleichte von Burton, mit Belüftungszipps. (wie quasi immer bei Burton  ) Leider allerdings kein Schneefang -- wäre beim Tourengehen angenehm.
Das Ding heißt 2.5 Layer Slick Jacket. 


@mettwurst: sauberer Luftstand!


----------



## scheibenrost (13. März 2010)

Danke für die Info.
Da treffen sich ja zwei. Ich bin da mehr der Scott Fanatiker, obwohl auch Boarder. Aber gut zu wissen, dass Burton da auch feine Dinger macht


----------



## 525Rainer (14. März 2010)

zweimal tobi:


----------



## mas7erchief (31. März 2010)

Damit der Threat hier nicht in den Tiefen der IBC verschwindet.....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (31. März 2010)

na gut dann poste ich auch mal.. sorry is absolut miese quali aber immerhin.. wird ein Double wenns fertig ist. ca. 4m.


----------



## thto (3. April 2010)

hauptsache spass !


----------



## FFM (3. April 2010)




----------



## Stuat. (3. April 2010)

Wie hoch kann man denn so mit einem Nerve 7.0 springen? Das 2010er modell hat ja 150mm vorne ist ja schon ganz ordentlich, aber wo ist da ungefähr die grenze?


----------



## FFM (3. April 2010)

Also ich springe Kicker/Drop bis einen Meter - aber nur wenn man schön im Hang landen kann. 

Wenn du mehr Richtung Freeride/Springen usw möchtest, bist du beim Torque besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Stuat. (3. April 2010)

Hab das Nerve am aber schon 
deswegen wollte ich es wissen  aber ich denke bis 2 meter sollte auch noch gehen wenn ich daran denke was ich alles mit meinem 150 euro baumarktrad gemacht habe


----------



## Mecci (4. April 2010)

1. Falscher Thread.
2. Mit einem AM kann man aus dem Stand 1,50m hoch springen.
    denn Federweg in mm = Sprunghöhe in Dezimeter
3. Mit ner Schlucht über Hügel springen tzzzzz .


----------



## Loddz (4. April 2010)

Das Nerve ist aber eine Blechbüchse, an der dünnsten Stelle mit 0,75mm Wandstärke ausgestattet weil man mit dem Teil auch ordentlich hochfahren können soll - im Gegensatz zum Baumarktrad 
Springen kannst du vieles..Nur die Frage wie lange, und wieviele Fehler du dir leisten darfst bis etwas bricht.


----------



## Helium (4. April 2010)

Die Sprunghöhe die ein Nerve aushält liegt sicher auch an der Fahrtechnik und der Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (4. April 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Die Sprunghöhe die ein Nerve aushält liegt sicher auch an der Fahrtechnik und der Landung.



und am fahrergewicht!


----------



## viZual (4. April 2010)

also ich springe mit meinem am 9.0 bis max 1m ins flat und ich wieg 65kg.
Wenn du ein gutes Fahrwerkssetup hast und nix durchschlägt gehen so Sachen bestimmt, aber wenn du dich mal hinlegst und der Rahmen auf nen Stein knallt is direkt ne Delle drinne und da haste auch direkt ne Sollbruchstelle.
Also lieber vorsichtig.....
Ich hab mit deswegen auch endlich mal en Tork bestellt.... 
Aber solag des nich da is, treib ich mein Nerve auch mal durch den Bikepark.....schön vorsichtig 
mfg


----------



## TorqueFreeride (9. April 2010)

So dann mal was von mir 
hoffe es gefällt


----------



## alu-xb (9. April 2010)

sehr nice gerne mehr davon !
2,3 und 5 sind besonders gut.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. April 2010)

ein paar bewegte Bilder ....


----------



## Canyon-Paul (9. April 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. April 2010)

@Tim: ist das bei euch in der Ecke "Hausstrecke"? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## FFM (10. April 2010)




----------



## TorqueFreeride (10. April 2010)

alu-xb schrieb:


> sehr nice gerne mehr davon !
> 2,3 und 5 sind besonders gut.




mehr gibs in meinem Album 

schön das es dir gefällt ... waren bis jetzt meine ersten fotos


----------



## GerhardO (10. April 2010)

Schön, was alle hier so fahren...!

Gestern hab ich das Rad jedoch nur als "Geräteträger" benutzt, um auf einem meiner Trails mal kurz mitm Besen durchzugehen...  :










G.


----------



## hopfer (10. April 2010)

hehe


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. April 2010)

es wird sommer und die trails werden endlich wieder schnell!


----------



## mas7erchief (11. April 2010)

Ist das zufällig ne silberne Totem oder sowas in deinem schwarzen Torque?
Kannst du davon mal ein Bild in groß zeigen?
Ich leg mir nämlich auch eine zu und müsste mal wissen wie das Silber so zu dem Rad passt....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. April 2010)

ja, das ist ne silberne totem. passt meiner meinung nach sehr gut.

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3839/totem.jpg

ein besseres bild hab ich grade nicht und kann auch frühestens am we eins machen.


----------



## mas7erchief (11. April 2010)

Feine Sache.
Denke mal bei mir wirds auch passen...zumal ich silberne Deemax und die silberne HS-Kurbel habe.
Wie fährts sich denn damit?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. April 2010)

spitzenmäßig. wesentlich besser als mit der van und man kommt genauso gut berghoch wie vorher. wie viele hier schon gesagt haben: die totem ist das, was dem torque fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es wird sommer und die trails werden endlich wieder schnell!


dick! 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> spitzenmäßig. wesentlich besser als mit der van und man kommt genauso gut berghoch wie vorher. wie viele hier schon gesagt haben: die totem ist das, was dem torque fehlt.


Kann ich (zumindest was die Winkel etc. angeht) von meinen Testfahren mit der 180er Domain auch nur bestätigen. Obwohl ich wegen der zu harten Feder nur ~12cm Federweg ausgenutzt habe, ging das Rad einfach bestialisch gut bergab  Auf den steilen Trails bergauf nervts schon etwas, aber deshalb kommt ja auch bald die gepimpte Lyrik U-Turn wieder rein


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2010)

Iss jetzt nicht die Mega Äktschn, aber halt ein AM in Aktion. Mehr war aber bei 15 Sekunden Selbstauslöser nicht drin.............


----------



## viZual (14. April 2010)

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5302055/Foto.jpg.html


http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5302039/Foto-2.jpg.html


*



*das trifft das thema aktion zwar nicht, aber ich bin einfach mal so stolz, dass ich mein frisch abgeholtes tork zeigen muss.....
Aktion Bilder folgen dann am we, wenn wie Boppard gerockt haben
also enjoy


----------



## mas7erchief (14. April 2010)

was isn mit dem frx aus deinem album?


----------



## viZual (14. April 2010)

achso, des war nur ausgeliehn von nem Kunpel, als mein Nerve bei der Inspektion war, quasi probefahren.....


----------



## steveo282 (14. April 2010)

viZual schrieb:


> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5302055/Foto.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5302039/Foto-2.jpg.html
> ...


welche Größe ist das denn?


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (15. April 2010)

bin samsatg auch in boppard... aber nich mit dem canyon


----------



## viZual (15. April 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> welche Größe ist das denn?



Größe: L


Nice, ich is noch nich 100%ig sicher aber ich hoff es klappt mit Boppard..


----------



## mas7erchief (16. April 2010)

Landund verfehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (16. April 2010)

Landung verfehlt ist gut 
Die war ja quasi völlig für umme. Schön


----------



## Rines (16. April 2010)

Dat gibt ed doch net... jedesmal läd der die vor mir hoch^^ naja.. die ersten 2 von heute die ich  mal bekommen hab lass ich hier auch mal raus. 











p.s. so wird der double gesprungen^^


----------



## kNiRpS (16. April 2010)

das erste vom masterchief find ich echt nice. fand aber die farben n bisschen blass....habs ma bearbeitet, wenns dir nicht recht is nehm ich natürlich wieder raus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. April 2010)

also ich finde, dass es bearbeitet ziemlich unnatürlich wirkt.


----------



## mas7erchief (16. April 2010)

Sieht ja auch als wärs da hochsommer^^
also ich hab die schon leichtbearbeitet...damit die nicht ganz so blass wirken. wollts nicht übertreiben. wenn in 2 monaten das moos da in wirklichkeit so grün ist sehen die bilder vlt sofort so aus

edit: achja stört natürlich nicht wenn ihr de bilder bearbeitet. find ich sogar sehr gut.


----------



## mas7erchief (17. April 2010)

da gibts auch noch das hier...weiß nich welches ich besser finden soll....hier sind wir beide drauf, dafür jedoch weniger moos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (17. April 2010)

der abgeschnittene reifen is schade find ich... von dem her bin ich schwer fürs erste 
zumal selbiger sich bei dem so schön in die untere rechte ecke einfügt (ich geh mal davon aus, dass das geplant war und nicht gecropped ist  )


----------



## Rines (17. April 2010)

So hab die restlichen bilder auch mal bekommen.


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. April 2010)

Hier mal paar frische Frühlingsfotos von heute


----------



## chaz (17. April 2010)

Fullface und T-Shirt ist ´ne töfte Kombi....


----------



## nailz (17. April 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Fullface und T-Shirt ist ´ne töfte Kombi....



Jooahh, paßt schon. Wesentlich besser als Safety-jacket mit Baseballkappe


----------



## mas7erchief (17. April 2010)

Panzer ist natürlich unterm shirt drunter


----------



## mas7erchief (17. April 2010)

Sooo war heut das erste mal in Boppard. Top Park da. Werd ich öfter hinfahren.
Leider ohne Fotograph unterwegs, deshalb nur ein Bild wo leider die Landung drauf fehlt


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig ne silberne Totem oder sowas in deinem schwarzen Torque?
> Kannst du davon mal ein Bild in groß zeigen?
> Ich leg mir nämlich auch eine zu und müsste mal wissen wie das Silber so zu dem Rad passt....



Silberne Totem im schwarzen Torque sind verschiedene Bilder in meinem Album.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2010)

Fotos von will67, Sonntag im Zittauer:


----------



## mas7erchief (20. April 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fotos von will67, Sonntag im Zittauer:




schweinegeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2010)

Is der Grenztrail am Hvozd, oben brutal (noch ungefahren!) 

 aber weiter unten dann ein richtiger Ballertrail mit Sprüngen usw...

Da hat man irgendwie nie Zeit Fotos zu machen


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> oben brutal (noch ungefahren!)


Hmmm! Sieht interessant aus!


----------



## mas7erchief (20. April 2010)

weit weg von hier....schade....


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2010)

ein lux mr auf schnellen trails unterwegs?!


----------



## bone peeler (21. April 2010)

@ CX-Faher: Sieht scharf aus ist aber wohl nix für mein XC. Aber merk ich mir für meinen nächsten Trip ins Zittauer mal vor!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2010)

Bin am WE endlich mal wieder an einem meiner Lieblingsberge unterwegs gewesen (Kalmit)





Und nächstes WE kommt die Domain raus und die Lyrik in neuer Frische wieder rein


----------



## viZual (21. April 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ein lux mr auf schnellen trails unterwegs?!



falls Du das bist, siehst du fast genauso aus wie Rob-J wenn ich jez mal so das poster über meinem Kopf ansehe...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

@chrisking : bild gefällt mir - bringt den speed gut rüber !!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2010)

das is natürlich rob j  war nur bissl verwundert, ein lux mr mal abseits vom cc race zu sehen... bestimmt nur marketing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (22. April 2010)

oder das neue Carbon AM fully.......
m.M.n schaut die Gabel nach mehr als 100mm aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. April 2010)

rob j wird da einfach die gabel drin haben, die er gerne drin hat. erstens ist er da an sponsoren gebunden und zweitens muss er sich ja nicht an die federwege der serienmodelle halten...
glaube kaum, dass es ein carbon-AM mit diesem, straff ausgelegten, hinterbau geben wird.
ansonsten gab es schon mal ein carbon AM von canyon -> spectral.


----------



## Unruheherdt (22. April 2010)

Also ich war bei der Tour dabei, bei der das Foto von Rob-J entstanden ist. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich überrascht war, mas man mit nem Lux alles machen kann, wenn man die entsprechende Fahrtechnik besitzt.

Dachte eigentlich bei dem ein oder anderen Kicker/Drop, dass er sich das Bike zusammenfaltet, aber was soll ich sagen...hat alles superleicht ausgesehen und das Bike fährt immernoch!


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. April 2010)

man beachte die vorbaulänge  dann geht schon was mit so nem CC-bike!


----------



## hopfer (22. April 2010)

klar kann der rein bauen was er will er muss den rahmen wen er brechen sollte auch nicht zahlen.
die Gabel könnte ich wetten ist eine 44er aber vielleicht ihre ich mich auch.
@Mettwurst
Ich fahre ein Spectral ;-)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2010)

na dann hätteste ja auch selbst drauf kommen können, dass es kein carbon-am geben wird, dass wie ein lux mr aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (25. April 2010)

So, mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:
Nerve AM 8.0 in Thale



 



www.dorgas.de


----------



## Mudge (25. April 2010)

Aua, schmerzt irgendwie beim Anschauen  Bin selber AM 8.0-Fahrer gewesen und hab das Ding ziemlich an die Grenzen gebracht...

Wieviel wiegst Du und wieviel Bar sind in Dämpfer & Gabel?


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. April 2010)

immer diese Tourenfahrer mit Gewichtskomplexen mit Hang zu Freeride


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. April 2010)

bitte nicht zuu ernst nehmen.. wollte nur provozieren


----------



## LH_DJ (26. April 2010)

@ Mudge: Hab so 82-84kg, Gabel ca 80psi, Dämpfer ca 185psi, Zugstufe jeweils schön zu. Hatte keinerlei Probleme, für viel mehr reicht aber auch mein Mut nicht.

@Xplosion51: Ich mach das vielleicht 2x im Jahr, fahre dafür aber 2-3000km anderes Zeug mit dem Rad, da wäre mehr als ein 14kg Bike Quälerei. Für das bisschen was ich kann ist das allemal genug.

Dietmar

www.dorgas.de


----------



## mas7erchief (26. April 2010)




----------



## Mudge (26. April 2010)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> @ Mudge: Hab so 82-84kg, Gabel ca 80psi, Dämpfer ca 185psi, Zugstufe jeweils schön zu. Hatte keinerlei Probleme, für viel mehr reicht aber auch mein Mut nicht.


 
Ja himmelherrgott  Dann wiegst du nackt genausoviel wie ich. Hatte glaub auch zwischen 180 und 200 psi im Dämpfer...Sprünge ins Flat lass ich mit dem Ding sowieso, aber ins leichte Gefälle is die Gschicht auch schon grenzwertig. Da trau ich dem Hinterbau dann auch nicht, bzw. ist mir dann zu schade.

Vielleicht liegts auch einfach an meiner mieserablen Sprungtechník


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. April 2010)




----------



## bone peeler (26. April 2010)

@ Mettwurst & Mas7erchief:


----------



## -Soulride- (26. April 2010)

Sch** Wetter, sch** Kamera aber für die Umstände gefällts mir sogar einigermaßen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (27. April 2010)

@Mettwurst: Wow, feiner Sprung!  Wie weit ist der Sprung denn am Ende? Hast du auch ein Video davon?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. April 2010)

nee, hab kein video. so 10 m sind's locker und in der höhe so 3-3,5 m. die landung sieht man nicht. die beginnt abfallend ab dem baum links.


----------



## tical2000 (27. April 2010)




----------



## FFM (27. April 2010)

@Metti82: Schöner Sprung...

Solltest mal das Bild an Maloja schicken


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. April 2010)

gibt es da was zu gewinnen?


----------



## Strider (27. April 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


>



Super Bild. Wo ist das?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. April 2010)

danke. das verrat ich nicht, sorry.


----------



## FFM (27. April 2010)

Im Wald....hehe

Was zu gewinnen gibt!?!?! Überlege ich mir noch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2010)

Geniales Bild, Tobi! Ich muss definitiv an meiner Höhenangst arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (29. April 2010)

Höhenangst ist ein gutes Stichwort.
Darunter habe ich auch sehr zu leiden...
aber wird immer besser


----------



## MelleD (30. April 2010)

@Mettwurst 
Wirklich sehr geiles Foto!


----------



## TorqueFreeride (30. April 2010)

@ Mettwurst 

Top Bild...

Denke mal das ist euer Homespot oder??? 

Wie könnt ihr da solche Drops hinbauen mitten aufn Weg 

stellt sich da der Förster nicht quer? 

weiter so ...


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2010)

TorqueFreeride schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr da solche Drops hinbauen mitten aufn Weg
> 
> stellt sich da der Förster nicht quer?
> 
> weiter so ...



Welcher Drop?   Welcher Weg? 

Und wenn sich der Förster da quer legt, kommt er locker drüber! 

.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2010)

Vor 4 Wochen war das Wetter noch schön (2 förstergrüne FR8, 3 Helius, 1 Jimbo, 2 Trek), Video von @gnafert:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11151974"]Zittau_Tag1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## shortygonzalez (14. Mai 2010)

...das ist radeln nach meinem Geschmack! Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (14. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Video!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## funriderolf (14. Mai 2010)

Super Filmchen, endlich mal Biken wie es wirklich Spass macht. Es muss nicht immer höher u. weiter sein. 
 Viel Spass beim Biken


----------



## Struppie (14. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vor 4 Wochen war das Wetter noch schön (2 förstergrüne FR8, 3 Helius, 1 Jimbo, 2 Trek), Video von @gnafert:



Top! 

Welche Cam war denn im Einsatz ? Sieht von der Quali ganz gut aus und ich suche gerade nach was Vernuenftigem...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2010)

k.A. frag mal gnafert ! Er hat immer 2 Cams, wie du hier auf dem Bild sehen kannst.

Die schmerzhaften Uphills hat er ja weggelassen......aber ich kann die Gegend nur empfehlen, und bevor jemand nach GPSTracks fragt, eine Karte gibt es hier, einfach alles fahren was gepunktet ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Mai 2010)

funriderolf schrieb:


> Super Filmchen, endlich mal Biken wie es wirklich Spass macht. Es muss nicht immer höher u. weiter sein.
> Viel Spass beim Biken



das ist jetzt aber seeeeehr pauschalisierend. das bleibt ja immer noch jedem selbst überlassen, was einem persönlich spaß macht. mir macht beides spaß! 
super video!


----------



## M!ke (14. Mai 2010)

cooles Video, passende Musik im Hintergrund,,, einfach n1


----------



## Schiltrac (14. Mai 2010)

leider nicht so richtig scharf die Bilder...


----------



## mas7erchief (15. Mai 2010)




----------



## MelleD (17. Mai 2010)

Schöne Bilder, mein Favorit ist das dritte, obwohl leider nicht gaaanz scharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (23. Mai 2010)




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2010)

@masterchief: Totem geht ab, was? 

Letzes WE in der Eifel:









Dieses WE in Wilingen:






v.l.n.r.: Liteville/Liteville/Canyon


----------



## wildermarkus (24. Mai 2010)

Cool


----------



## viZual (24. Mai 2010)

geile bilder....
aber darf ich jetzt mal fragen was diese abdeckung zwischen der Gabel soll??
Das hab ich jetzt schon häufiger im Bikepark gesehen, was bringt des??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2010)

Schutzblechersatz. Der Dreck, den das Vorderrad aufwirbelt, wird gegen das Unterrohr, aber auch durch die Gabel nach vorne/oben geschleudert. Da ist er dann genau auf Gesichtshöhe und man fährt durch den fliegenden Dreck. Durch das Stück Schlauch an der Gabel wird der Dreck da aufgehalten.
Ein normales Steckschutzblech kann man im Gelände ja nicht gebrauchen, deshalb diese Lösung.

Edit: Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. 
@sirphillmo: lieber mit Augen auf durch den Schlamm als mit halb geschlossenen. Da ist es mir ziemlich egal, wie das aussieht.


----------



## sirphillmo (24. Mai 2010)

funktioniert wie ein schutzblech und man bekommt nicht mehr den ganzen dreck ins gesicht. 

Nachteil: Sieht meiner Meinung nach einfach schei55e aus..

mfg sirphillmo

edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## mas7erchief (24. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @masterchief: Totem geht ab, was?




Im Downhill auf jedenfall...und die Touren gehen noch genauso wie vorher.
Top Teil


----------



## FOoOX (26. Mai 2010)

@SamyRSJ4
coole bilder
wo fährst du denn so in der eifel ?
in der nähe von badmünstereifel ??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich war neulich in der Nordeifel im Ahrtal zu Gast. Wir haben nahe der Ortschaft Berg gewohnt und sind von da aus Touren gefahren. U.a. beim Teufelsloch.
Mehr dazu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429002&page=21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (27. Mai 2010)

Die Seite ist mal wieder voll mit guten Bildern, macht echt Bock aufs biken.


----------



## T!ll (27. Mai 2010)

eins von heute, leider ein bisschen verschwommen (Selbstauslöser)


----------



## sirphillmo (30. Mai 2010)

Mit besten Grüßen aus der heute wieder verregneten Hauptstadt...





















mfg sirphillmo


----------



## cos75 (30. Mai 2010)

Fahrer: schneidex


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (3. Juni 2010)

Pfingsten bei Wildbad Kreuth


----------



## F1o (6. Juni 2010)

@cos75:
Nette Strecke, wo war das denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefaun (6. Juni 2010)

Winterberg:


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Juni 2010)

sehr nice!!!!
winterberg ist bombe!!!


----------



## cos75 (6. Juni 2010)

F1o schrieb:


> @cos75:
> Nette Strecke, wo war das denn??


Das war im Vinschgau.


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Winterberg ist genial 

Lieber Gott, 
lass einen Freerider für mich regnen...


----------



## -KAi- (7. Juni 2010)

CANYON in SÜDAFRiKA:


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Schon deinen Thread bei den Liveberichten gesehen, schöne Fotos, schöne Action 
Vorallem das erste Pic hats mir angetan, ich hätt mir ins Höschen gemacht


----------



## viZual (7. Juni 2010)

Es ist doch immer wieder schön wenn die Bauarbeiter aufm Schulgelände Paletten rumliegen lassen:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666208]
	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666207]
	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666206]
	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666205]
	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666203]
	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666202]
	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666201]


----------



## rockthetrails (7. Juni 2010)

nette bilder viZual
 ist das im hintergrund nicht ein frx mit dem weißen sattel und der totem 

auch die spank stiffy sehn   am playzone aus


----------



## viZual (7. Juni 2010)

danke,
ja das is das gleiche frx wie aus meinem album war damals ausgelihen und dem fahrer im hintergrund gehört das.


----------



## rockthetrails (7. Juni 2010)

achso, ja ne ich hatte gar nicht im album geschaut...
egal
trotzdem gute bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (7. Juni 2010)

cos75 schrieb:


> Das war im Vinschgau.


Weißt du zufällig noch genaueres, zB von wo bis wo der Weg führt?
ich hätte nicht weit zu fahren, ich komm selbst von Südtirol


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Juni 2010)




----------



## -Soulride- (10. Juni 2010)

Schaut irgendwie nach (meinem) Landkreis Garmisch aus..


----------



## DerMolch (10. Juni 2010)

Soo, nun machen mein Torque und ich auch mal mit....


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Juni 2010)

ein paar szenen mit tobi auf dem tork:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7064/h


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2010)

fett


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juni 2010)

Lässig!

Das "Steadycam-Stativ" bringt's -- was improvisiertes Selbstgebautes oder gekauft?


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Juni 2010)

das ist kein steady, sondern nur ein schweres manfrotto mit videokopf das wir halten wie ein steady.. 
auf der einen seite ganz cool, auf der anderen ist das stativ einfach zu schwer um es mitzuschleppen. das mach ich nie mehr.


----------



## viZual (11. Juni 2010)

sieht echt geil aus, was habt ihr denn für Laufräder aufm Tork??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (11. Juni 2010)

tobi fährt diese ultrabreiten spank felgen mit chris king naben. die felgen sind ihm zu schwer und sie sind auch wirklich billig gemacht. ungeöst, lackiert und verbeulen leicht. er wechselt demnächst auf was anderes.


----------



## tiss79 (12. Juni 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein paar szenen mit tobi auf dem tork:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7064/h



Sehr gutes Video. Toll gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut vom Stil und vom Schnitt. Es vermittelt einfach einen sehr schönen Aspekt. Top! Danke fürs Zeigen.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## viZual (12. Juni 2010)

Die spank Felgen hab ich auch in grün auf Hope pro 2 Naben. Die sind zwar Ultra schwer, mein Torque wiegt fast 18kg aber dafür sinddie auch unzerstörbar.... Aber super Video


----------



## FreerideNRW (12. Juni 2010)

viZual schrieb:


> Die spank Felgen hab ich auch in grün auf Hope pro 2 Naben. Die sind zwar Ultra schwer, mein Torque wiegt fast 18kg aber dafür sinddie auch unzerstörbar.... Aber super Video



Spank Felgen unzerstörbar


----------



## viZual (12. Juni 2010)

ja is so hör dich doch mal um


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juni 2010)

letztes we in lac blanc.






da war noch alles gut... 10 min später sah mein helm so aus:






das bild von dem zerfetzen loch in meinem ellbogen erspar ich euch mal lieber. jetzt ist erst mal pause. wurde genäht und der schleimbeutel hat sich auch noch entzündet... ursache des sturzes waren 7 plötzlich reißende speichen. ich glaube, ich sollte öfter mal die speichenspannung prüfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Juni 2010)

gute besserung!!!


----------



## hoschi23 (13. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## nailz (13. Juni 2010)

Wieder ein fetter Jump!!! 

Warst du bei der "Fahrgemeinschaft" hier ausm IBC dabei, die noch Leute zum Mitfahren gesucht haben?

Schnelle und gute Genesung


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juni 2010)

danke für die genesungswünsche!

@nailz

nee, waren ein paar bikefreunde außerhalb der ibc.


----------



## FFM (13. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung Metti


----------



## Loddz (13. Juni 2010)

Loch im Ellenbogen? Sind die Protektoren beim Sturz verrutscht?
Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juni 2010)

ja, die sind leider verrutscht und dann muss sich ein ast oder so was da reingebohrt haben. sah aus, wie ein einschussloch und mein arm war voller blut. hab das aber erst so 5 min nachdem ich die protektoren ausgezogen hatte bemerkt.  war halt erstmal etwas daneben im kopf...

achja, ich bin aber nicht bei dem sprung da gestürzt... sondern bei nem popeligen 1,5 m drop.


----------



## -Soulride- (13. Juni 2010)

Und ich wollt grad noch fragen ob den Torque eigentlich auch mal Bodenkontakt hat... Ich geh dann mal die Speichen prüfen!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> letztes we in lac blanc.


Du auch?  Wart ihr sonntags dort? Wir haben leider (mal wieder) keine Fotos gemacht, die Warterei im Lift hat eh schon genug Zeit gefressen...

Fettes Bild! Der Table ist krank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juni 2010)

ja, also das fronleichnams-we waren wir da. sa + so. sonntag ging eigentlich noch vom betrieb her.
wir haben aber auch nicht viele bilder gemacht.
also ich find den table einfach nur super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (14. Juni 2010)

Wie ist der Park denn so?
Lohnt sich ne Anfahrt von ca 4 Stunden für 2 Tage dort?
Oder sollte man eher nach Todtnau?
Oder beides?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juni 2010)

lohnt sich auf jeden fall! in todtnau waren wir auch einen tag, lohnt sich überhaupt nicht....
die downhillstrecke ist zuuuuu krass. nur wurzelgebolze. nix für mein torque. die freeride-strecke ist zwar recht spaßig, aber es gibt ja sonst nichts da... in lac blanc gibt es 6 strecken und ich find die wesentlich schöner als todtnau. und in todtnau kostet ne tageskarte 31 , der lift ist recht langsam und in lac blanc 20  und der lift ist bestimmt doppelt so schnell.


----------



## mas7erchief (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist gut zu hören.
6 Strecken hört sich gut an. Dann versuch ichs diesen Sommer auch mal dahin zu kommen. Vielleicht dann noch einen Tag Todtnau. Man soll sich ja alles mal anschauen.
Ich war am Wochenende in Wildbad. Die FR Strecken waren total unnötig...kann man sich komplett schenken.
Die beiden Downhills extrem hart meiner Meinung nach. Hat Trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Das Torque ging da aber ganz schön ans Limit.

Achja...zum Fotos machen kamen wir leider nicht...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juni 2010)

also wir hatten unser "basislager" in lac blanc aufgeschlagen und sind von da nach todtnau rüber. 160 km fast nur über land, passstraßen und so. fazit: total unnötig.
aber anschauen kann man es sich mal.
aber extra hinfahren werde ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Juni 2010)

@mas7erchief: wenn du in Wildbad warst, kannste dir Todtnau locker sparen.  Die DH Strecke ist etwas weniger gefährlich, wenn auch fürn Torque nicht so das richtige Geläuf. Wie Metti schon schrieb reines Wurzelgebolze ohne jeden Flow.

Todtnau haben die zu Beginn des Jahres umgebaut, wenn du auf massenhafte Double ohne Möglichkeit zur Chickenline stehst ists ok. Ich fands deutlich bescheidener als früher. Für mein Fahrniveau def. nix.


----------



## mas7erchief (14. Juni 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @mas7erchief: wenn du in Wildbad warst, kannste dir Todtnau locker sparen.  Die DH Strecke ist etwas weniger gefährlich, wenn auch fürn Torque nicht so das richtige Geläuf. Wie Metti schon schrieb reines Wurzelgebolze ohne jeden Flow.
> 
> Todtnau haben die zu Beginn des Jahres umgebaut, wenn du auf massenhafte Double ohne Möglichkeit zur Chickenline stehst ists ok. Ich fands deutlich bescheidener als früher. Für mein Fahrniveau def. nix.



Kommt immer auf die Doubles an^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Juni 2010)

groß sind die nicht, treffen sollte man aber scho sonst gehts übern Lenker. Sind halt keine Tables.


----------



## Rines (14. Juni 2010)

Heut in boppard..


----------



## mas7erchief (14. Juni 2010)

Wasn Zufall....
Ich war auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juni 2010)

Kinder, Kinder,
nicht schlecht wie ihr alle herumfliegt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ja, also das fronleichnams-we waren wir da. sa + so. sonntag ging eigentlich noch vom betrieb her.
> wir haben aber auch nicht viele bilder gemacht.
> also ich find den table einfach nur super!


Wir waren nur samstags da, da wars leider ziemlich voll im Lift, auf den Strecken gings aber. Habe zwar ein paar Torques gesehen, aber deins ist mir (leider) nicht aufgefallen...
Der Table ist ein paar Nummern zu groß für mich, bin nicht so das Flughörnchen  aber ich schau da gerne zu 




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wie ist der Park denn so?
> Lohnt sich ne Anfahrt von ca 4 Stunden für 2 Tage dort?


Der Park ist schei$$e, selbst die knapp 2,5h Anfahrt bei uns lohnen sich nicht. Bleibt alle weg da!  




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> in lac blanc gibt es 6 strecken und ich find die wesentlich schöner als todtnau. und in todtnau kostet ne tageskarte 31 , der lift ist recht langsam und in lac blanc 20  und der lift ist bestimmt doppelt so schnell.


 mas7erchief: Die 6 Strecken sind halt von der Schwierigkeit her schön gleichmäßig verteilt zwischen gemütlich und richtig böse. Aber selbst die "Anfängerstrecken" machen richtig Spaß und bieten viele Variationsmöglichkeiten. Die schwerste (La Nuts - der Name ist Programm) ist mir z. B. etwas zu schwer, macht aber nix, gibt ja genug andere.




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende in Wildbad. Die FR Strecken waren total unnötig...kann man sich komplett schenken.
> Die beiden Downhills extrem hart meiner Meinung nach.


Genau deshalb fahre ich dort nie hin, obwohl ich da nur ca. 1h Anfahrt hätte...




Rines schrieb:


> Heut in boppard..





mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wasn Zufall....
> Ich war auch da


Nice!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir waren nur samstags da, da wars leider ziemlich voll im Lift, auf den Strecken gings aber. Habe zwar ein paar Torques gesehen, aber deins ist mir (leider) nicht aufgefallen...
> Der Table ist ein paar Nummern zu groß für mich, bin nicht so das Flughörnchen  aber ich schau da gerne zu



sonntags hätteste mich bestimmt gesehen... mit nem blutverschmierten arm auf den sani wartend an der liftstation 
haben auch alle ganz begeistert geguckt da.
bevor ich den gefahren bin, war der mir auch noch zu groß. weiß nicht, wieso ich das gemacht habe. wahrscheinlich, weil meine kumpels drüber sind und ich dann nicht heimfahren wollte, ohne ihn gefahren zu sein. aber eigentlich war's echt einfach. man muss nur die finger von der bremse nehmen. die airtime ist unbeschreiblich... zaubert ein riiiiiieeeesen grinsen auf's gesicht.


----------



## mas7erchief (15. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Park ist schei$$e, selbst die knapp 2,5h Anfahrt bei uns lohnen sich nicht. Bleibt alle weg da!


 
Alles klar....ich weiß bescheid





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau deshalb fahre ich dort nie hin, obwohl ich da nur ca. 1h Anfahrt hätte...


 

Wildbad war trotzdem geil. Auch mit dem Torque hats extrem Spaß gemacht sich da runterzukämpfen. Der erste Run war richtig hart....aber nach und nach hat man seine Linie gefunden. Will da auf jedenfall nochmal hin. Mal schauen wann ich mir nen Downhiller leisten kann




> wahrscheinlich, weil meine kumpels drüber sind und ich dann nicht heimfahren wollte, ohne ihn gefahren zu sein


 
Das Problem kenn ich auch^^


----------



## Rines (15. Juni 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Das Problem kenn ich auch^^




kanns mir ruhig sagen wenn ich dir zu krass bin


----------



## viZual (15. Juni 2010)

Boppard ich echt tight, aber die großen Doubles sind mir ne Nummer zu krass da fliegt man ja 5-6 meter davor hab ich echt schiss.
Dafür ist der Wallride am ende umso besser..... 
echt geile Bilder bekommt man hier geboten 

ihr werdet mich jetzt vl auslachen aber in Wildbad der Biker X is auch richtig fett, wenn man sich da mit richtig Geschwindigkeit runterlässt machts echt fun.... Die DH Stecken bin ich aber auch noch nich gefahren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (15. Juni 2010)

Bei dem hier haben die Verrückten da sogar noch einen Absprung 3-4 Meter vor der anderen hingebaut. Als Landung muss man da die nutzen die ma auf dem Bild sieht. Das sind dann so knappe 10, 11 Meter von Kante zu Kante oder so....aber das Teil pack ich nicht an

BikerX haben wir uns garnicht angeguckt. Hatten nur ne Karte für dei Bergbahn. Jetz ärgere ich mich auch ein bischen das ich da nicht mal wenigstens vorbeigeschaut habe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> sonntags hätteste mich bestimmt gesehen... mit nem blutverschmierten arm auf den sani wartend an der liftstation


Hehe 
Klar ist der Kicker nicht extrem schwierig, aber ich bin nicht der aller mutigste, wenn es um das Anfahren von Absprüngen mit Vollgas angeht 




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wildbad war trotzdem geil. Auch mit dem Torque hats extrem Spaß gemacht sich da runterzukämpfen. Der erste Run war richtig hart....aber nach und nach hat man seine Linie gefunden.


Mal sehen, vielleicht tu ichs mir doch irgendwann mal an. Kenne ja ein paar Leute, die mich "runter guiden" könnten  In so Fällen bereue ich es, dass ich mir als Zweit-MTB ein Hardtail aufgebaut habe...


----------



## -Soulride- (16. Juni 2010)

Das blöde beim Springen: Eigentlich ist ein gut gebauter großer Kicker leichter zu springen als ein kleiner. Wenn da nur das Kopfkino nicht wär 

Beim biken trau ich mich auch noch nicht an die großen Dinger ran aber ich kenns vom Snowboarden. Wenn mir was passiert is dann bisher immer an kleinen Kickern oder Rails...


----------



## Schiltrac (1. Juli 2010)

Ein etwas spontan entstandenes kurzes Video von mir, damit der Thread nicht in den unendlichen Tiefen des Forums verschwindet.

 
mfg


----------



## rockthetrails (1. Juli 2010)

kurz und bündig


----------



## MelleD (2. Juli 2010)




----------



## sebot.rlp (7. Juli 2010)

Gardasee Juni 2010


----------



## Spiegel (7. Juli 2010)

Sieht wie der Dalco aus


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juli 2010)

Will auch!


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Juli 2010)

@sebot: fesch!

Ich hab ja hier herinnen schon lang nix mehr gepostet -- wird mal wieder Zeit...





Latsch/Vinschgau vor ein paar Wochen. 


Bin schwer begeistert -- das sonnenreichste Tal der Alpen (315 Sonnentage p.a.!), gratis Leih-GPS mit Trailberatung und dann so derart flowige Trails, großartig!

Einfach nur entspanntes, fließendes Vollgas-Heizen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viZual (8. Juli 2010)

will auch !!!!
boppard is *******, wenn man einmal winterberg gesehen hat


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Juli 2010)

@Flo
Auch sehr cool. Bringt den Flow gut rüber.
Welches UWW Objektiv hast du? Keins von Nikon mit 2.8 Blende oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Tokina 11-16 2.8. (das aber hier nicht verwendet wurde -- hier war das N. 50/1.8 im Einsatz)
Taugt mir sehr -- sogar bei 2.8 schon sehr gut nutzbar. Der Fokus ist nicht berühmt, aber der ist ja bei UWW ohnehin nicht so wichtig, da ist ja eh fast alles "unendlich".

Das 2.8er Nikkor UWW ist absurd teuer u. geht erst bei 14mm los -- an DX meines Erachtens nicht so recht brauchbar.


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Juli 2010)

An das Tokina habe ich auch damals mal gedacht, allerdings viel dann die Wahl auf das Canon 10-22 3.5, aufgrund des größeren Brennweitenbereichs, die sich während der Biketour als sehr nützlich erwiesen haben.


----------



## RaceFace89 (10. Juli 2010)

nach langer abstinenz mal wieder ein bild


----------



## Strider (11. Juli 2010)

@Flo sehr schönes Bild. Und der Biker in Perfekter Schulbuchhaltung!


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2010)

torktobi auf dem unbequemen risslochfall weg am arber:


----------



## Mecci (16. Juli 2010)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


>



was geht?? fahren!! das wirkt überhaupt nicht steil..


----------



## M!ke (16. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> torktobi auf dem unbequemen risslochfall weg am arber:



Sehr sehr geiles Bild 


Grüße

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (16. Juli 2010)

Mecci schrieb:


> was geht?? fahren!! das wirkt überhaupt nicht steil..



Fahren hat sich da nicht gelohnt, da man immer nur Meterweise voran kam und dann doch wieder schieben oder tragen musste.
Zudem kenne ich wenig Wege die auf Bildern mal steil aussehen würden


----------



## FFM (17. Juli 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13418363"]http://vimeo.com/13418363[/ame]

Mal etwas in Bewegung, allerdings nur was kurzes. Ganz Kurz, um genauer zu sein!


----------



## viZual (17. Juli 2010)

geil man.
wo ist das? will auch!!!!


----------



## FFM (18. Juli 2010)

In Ravensburg/Bodensee


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2010)

Sneak Preview auf eine meiner lässigsten Touren dieses Jahr -- mein erster Bike-Bergsteigen-3000er, endlich.





Ein Traum war's...

(weil noch Actionfotos kommen, trau ich mich hier das Nicht-Actionfoto reinzustellen....  )


----------



## chaz (18. Juli 2010)

Wunderschönes Bild. Bin auf den Rest gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (18. Juli 2010)

Ich auch


----------



## nailz (18. Juli 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (weil noch Actionfotos kommen )


 
Hau rein!!!

OT:Taugen dir die Betties "da oben"?


----------



## T!ll (18. Juli 2010)

rider: sebot.rlp




ich


----------



## timothekid (18. Juli 2010)

Ist das die Strecke unter der Bahn die eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist zu fahren?


----------



## homerkills (18. Juli 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> Ist das die Strecke unter der Bahn die eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist zu fahren?



ich tippe auf JA...das ist sie


----------



## baatz (18. Juli 2010)

@FloImSchnee
sorry  OT 
was sind denn das für LR ,weil ich such auch einen FR LRS z.B. mit der TrackMack, die X12 kompatibel sind


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2010)

Danke!


nailz schrieb:


> OT:Taugen dir die Betties "da oben"?


Am VR hatte ich eine MuddyMary 2,5 GG falt. Ein weiterer solcher am Hinterrad würde mir aber zu schwer rollen, daher da eine BigBetty 2,4 TC. 
Die rollt noch erträglich und ist nicht allzu schwer. Da die nun aber langsam ihrem Ende entgegenblickt bin ich nun grad am Rätseln, was ich als nächstes raufgeben soll. Würde einen Reifen suchen mit vergleichbarer Robustheit, der nicht schwerer rollt u. nicht schwerer ist, aber viell. im Nassen und in Kurven mehr Grip bietet. Hmmmm.



baatz schrieb:


> was sind denn das für LR ,weil ich such auch einen FR LRS z.B. mit der TrackMack, die X12 kompatibel sind


FunWorks 3Way / Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 / Messingnippel / TrackMack. 2100g, 280 Euro, actionsports.de. 
Einspeichqualität bei meinem HR war nicht umwerfend. Ansonsten bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Schön große Maulweite bei moderatem Gewicht.


----------



## whigger (19. Juli 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke!Am VR hatte ich eine MuddyMary 2,5 GG falt. Ein weiterer solcher am Hinterrad würde mir aber zu schwer rollen, daher da eine BigBetty 2,4 TC.
> Die rollt noch erträglich und ist nicht allzu schwer. Da die nun aber langsam ihrem Ende entgegenblickt bin ich nun grad am Rätseln, was ich als nächstes raufgeben soll. Würde einen Reifen suchen mit vergleichbarer Robustheit, der nicht schwerer rollt u. nicht schwerer ist, aber viell. im Nassen und in Kurven mehr Grip bietet. Hmmmm.
> 
> FunWorks 3Way / Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 / Messingnippel / TrackMack. 2100g, 280 Euro, actionsports.de.
> Einspeichqualität bei meinem HR war nicht umwerfend. Ansonsten bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Schön große Maulweite bei moderatem Gewicht.



Hey Flo,

ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, auf welche Reifen ich umsteigen will. Vorne will ich auch den MM 2,5 GG drauf ziehen. Hinten bin ich auch noch ratlos. Die Überlegung ist genau wie Deine: Pannensicher soll er sein, leicht rollen um bei Touren voran zu kommen soll er und er soll unter (sagen wir mal) 900g liegen. Momentan habe ich hinten den Maxxis Ardent drauf, hatte aber auch schon nen Snakebite. Traktion finde ich i.O., könnte aber besser sein. Ich finde auch den Preis bei einem Reifen nicht ganz unwichtig, gerade beim HR! Da ist doch schon mehr Verschleiß als am VR! Im Prinzip hatte ich mir schon die ganze Zeit den Onzo Ibex DH und den Michelin WildRock'R ausgesucht. In der neuen FREERIDE sind die jetzt sogar getestet, allerdings ist der Michelin wohl im Nassen eher bescheiden. Dafür rollt er gut, hat im Trockenen sehr gut Grip und hat nen echt guten Durchschlagschutz! Preis ist knapp über 20! Ich denke ich werde den mal antestet und wenn es echt so mies im Nassen ist, hab ich wenigstens nicht so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt...
Ansonsten ist wohl die Conti RQ immer ein guter Griff, aber man liest auch die verschiedensten Meinungen darüber. 

So, jetzt habe ich aber genug gelabert am frühen Morgen

Viele Grüße


----------



## T!ll (19. Juli 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> ich tippe auf JA...das ist sie



psssst... nicht verraten


----------



## GerhardO (19. Juli 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke!... Am VR hatte ich eine MuddyMary 2,5 GG falt. Ein weiterer solcher am Hinterrad würde mir aber zu schwer rollen, daher da eine BigBetty 2,4 TC. ...




Fahr ich im Moment auch. Die BB in TC ist auch nur drauf, weil ich mich 1. noch nicht mit Alternativen beschäftigt habe und 2. er eigentlich schon gut taugt. Gefährlich ist es nur, wenn der Trail oben sehr technisch beginnt - und man mit wenig Druck fährt - und danach richtig flowig wird - und man dadurch einen Durchschlag riskiert... das macht die Gutste dann doch recht gerne... 

Am VR wie gesagt die MM in GG. Für moderate Trails bis max S3 noch ok - darüber hinaus ... hmmmm ... hab ich kein rechtes Vertrauen mehr dazu. Der Reifen braucht zu lange, um Brems- und Lenkbewegungen umzusetzen. Der gefahrene Druck liegt bei ca. 1 Bar. Darüber hüpfelt er noch unkontrollierter, darunter walkt er bereits zu stark... Für die Hometrails hier am See ok - ansonsten DH32 ... 

Und damits nicht ganz offtopic ist, noch ein nichtssagendes-klitzekleines Schneebildchen von Torki und mir auf ca. 2200 m :







VG
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Am VR hatte ich eine MuddyMary 2,5 GG falt. Ein weiterer solcher am Hinterrad würde mir aber zu schwer rollen, daher da eine BigBetty 2,4 TC.
> Die rollt noch erträglich und ist nicht allzu schwer. Da die nun aber langsam ihrem Ende entgegenblickt bin ich nun grad am Rätseln, was ich als nächstes raufgeben soll. Würde einen Reifen suchen mit vergleichbarer Robustheit, der nicht schwerer rollt u. nicht schwerer ist, aber viell. im Nassen und in Kurven mehr Grip bietet. Hmmmm.


Also den Unterschied im Rollwiderstand fand ich zwischen Mary und Betty ziemlich minimal (bei ~1,6bar). Das war mir die deutlich schlechtere Performance in jeglicher Hinsicht absolut nicht wert. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber einen Muddy Mary 2,35 TNC fahren, die TNC fallen i.d.R. eh etwas leichter aus als die GG - meine lagen zum Teil 30g unter der Angabe und max. 12g drüber.
Ich teste auf meinem Torque gerade die Wicked Will und bin bisher nach 2 Tagen recht postitiv überrascht. Rollt extrem gut und ist vom Grip her und vor allem in Sachen Bremstraktion deutlich besser als die Betty. Sie wollen mit etwas mehr Druck durch Kurven gefahren werden im Vergleich zur Mary, halten dann aber auch echt gut.




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> TrackMack. [...] Schön große Maulweite bei moderatem Gewicht.


Kann ich bestätigen. Habe gerade vor kurzem ein neues Vorderrad mit der Felge und Hope Nabe bei meiner Freundin eingebaut. Gleiches Gewicht wie vorher mit Single Tracks, dabei etwas breiter - gefällt! Stabil sind sie definitiv auch, ein Kumpel fährt den LRS mit 2-Way Naben und Standard Speichen im harten Bikepark- und DH-Einsatz und die Teile halten bestens. Die Felge ist definitiv meine Wahl, wenn ich mal was neues brauchen sollte.


Hier mal noch ein Foto - zwar mit wenig Action, aber immerhin on-topic


----------



## duD3 (20. Juli 2010)

hi,
1,6 bar in den FR Muddy Marys, hagelt es da nicht Durchschläge ? Also ich hatte selbst mit 2,0 bar häufig welche und damit verbundene Snakebites 

Habe jetzt den Ardent DH drauf und 2,0 bar fühlt sich auch da nach zu wenig an ? Fahr ich genrell zu viel Druck ?


lg
duD3


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2010)

duD3 schrieb:


> 1,6 bar in den FR Muddy Marys, hagelt es da nicht Durchschläge ? Also ich hatte selbst mit 2,0 bar häufig welche und damit verbundene Snakebites


Nope, ich bin so schon ~3 Jahre dauerhaft unterwegs (zwischendurch mit Big Betty, aber da ist die Karkasse ja gleich) und hatte bisher nur einen einzigen Snakebite.  Die 1,6 bar sind eher eine Schätzung, da der Manometer meiner Pumpe ungenauer anzeigt, als ich durch Fühlen schätze  aber es sind auf jeden Fall deutlich unter 2 bar. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich unter 70kg wiege und auf einigermaßen saubere Fahrweise achte!?




duD3 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den Ardent DH drauf und 2,0 bar fühlt sich auch da nach zu wenig an ? Fahr ich genrell zu viel Druck ?


Also die Maxxis DH Reifen kann man doch normal fast ohne Luft fahren...!  2 bar kommt mir da schon ziemlich viel vor. Wenn ich mit 2 bar fahre, springen mir die Reifen an Wurzel- und Steinkanten viel zu leicht weg und der Grip ist gerade in Kurven auch deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. Juli 2010)

Hier beim Heavy 24 noch mit alten LRS





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sunset84 (20. Juli 2010)

@ FloImSchnee 

Ganz, ganz viel Neid  & meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem Hammer-Pic






Ein Traum war's...


----------



## M3ph!st0 (20. Juli 2010)

Mal was von mir aus Winterberg, war sehr geil an dem tag top wetter und nix los 
Und das beste 4 Canyonfahrer direkt nebeneinander geparkt 











bissel bearbeitet weil sonst zu dunkel


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2010)

Gardasee, Mt. Biaina


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. Juli 2010)

mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder...viel Spaß beim schauen


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Juli 2010)

kurz gesagt: tolles video, aber ***eiß soundtrack  nimm lieber das orginal von MGMT oder was ganz anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbi (26. Juli 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Hey Flo,
> 
> ich bin auch gerade am Ã¼berlegen, auf welche Reifen ich umsteigen will. Vorne will ich auch den MM 2,5 GG drauf ziehen. Hinten bin ich auch noch ratlos. Die Ãberlegung ist genau wie Deine: Pannensicher soll er sein, leicht rollen um bei Touren voran zu kommen soll er und er soll unter (sagen wir mal) 900g liegen. Momentan habe ich hinten den Maxxis Ardent drauf, hatte aber auch schon nen Snakebite. Traktion finde ich i.O., kÃ¶nnte aber besser sein. Ich finde auch den Preis bei einem Reifen nicht ganz unwichtig, gerade beim HR! Da ist doch schon mehr VerschleiÃ als am VR! Im Prinzip hatte ich mir schon die ganze Zeit den Onzo Ibex DH und den Michelin WildRock'R ausgesucht. In der neuen FREERIDE sind die jetzt sogar getestet, allerdings ist der Michelin wohl im Nassen eher bescheiden. DafÃ¼r rollt er gut, hat im Trockenen sehr gut Grip und hat nen echt guten Durchschlagschutz! Preis ist knapp Ã¼ber 20â¬! Ich denke ich werde den mal antestet und wenn es echt so mies im Nassen ist, hab ich wenigstens nicht so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt...
> Ansonsten ist wohl die Conti RQ immer ein guter Griff, aber man liest auch die verschiedensten Meinungen darÃ¼ber.
> ...



Schon mal den Maxxis Minion probiert? In 2,35 1ply falt wiegen diese unter 700g. Oder in 2,5 1ply ca. 850g. Finde die Fahrleistung vom Minion besser als Muddy Marry 2,35, Big Betty und Onza Ibex FR 2,35. Der Muddy Marry rollt subjektiv wirklich bescheiden, egal ob auf StraÃe oder Waldboden. Finde den Minion im Vergleich da deutlich angenehmer. FÃ¼r ein besseres Rollverhalten montieren viele den Front auch ans Hinterrad. Was Rollverhalten angeht gibt es beim Big Betty nichts zu beanstanden. DafÃ¼r ist die Bodenhaftung suboptimal bei leichter NÃ¤sse. Beim Onza Ibex sind mir in den Alpen bei der Megavalanche in anderthalb Tagen fast alle Mittelstollen vom Hinterrad weggebrochen. Mit dem Minion selbst nach einer Woche keine Probleme gehabt. Nebenbei hat sich das Fahrverhalten auch sehr "schwimmend" angefÃ¼hlt. Meiner Meinung nach der Minion hier um einiges Besser.


----------



## whigger (26. Juli 2010)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Schon mal den Maxxis Minion probiert? In 2,35 1ply falt wiegen diese unter 700g. Oder in 2,5 1ply ca. 850g. Finde die Fahrleistung vom Minion besser als Muddy Marry 2,35, Big Betty und Onza Ibex FR 2,35. Der Muddy Marry rollt subjektiv wirklich bescheiden, egal ob auf Straße oder Waldboden. Finde den Minion im Vergleich da deutlich angenehmer. Für ein besseres Rollverhalten montieren viele den Front auch ans Hinterrad. Was Rollverhalten angeht gibt es beim Big Betty nichts zu beanstanden. Dafür ist die Bodenhaftung suboptimal bei leichter Nässe. Beim Onza Ibex sind mir in den Alpen bei der Megavalanche in anderthalb Tagen fast alle Mittelstollen vom Hinterrad weggebrochen. Mit dem Minion selbst nach einer Woche keine Probleme gehabt. Nebenbei hat sich das Fahrverhalten auch sehr "schwimmend" angefühlt. Meiner Meinung nach der Minion hier um einiges Besser.



Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deinen Input! Ich bin den Minion leider noch nicht gefahren, aber in 2,35" hat den ein Kumpel drauf und ich finde der baut echt unglaublich schmal! Wenn, dann würde eh nur der 2,5" in Frage kommen. Ich habe mir jetzt letzte Woche erstmal den 2,5" MM GG bestellt. Der sollte demnächst dann kommen! Den werde ich mal vorne testen. Für hinten habe ich jetzt die Auswahl zwischen FA Front, Maxxis Ardent und einem Big Betty, den ich hier im Bikemarkt günstig bekommen habe. Ich denke ich werde mal mit MM GG vorne und FA Front hinten den Anfang machen. Grip ist mir vor allem vorne sehr wichtig, hinten muss es einigermaßen rollen und bergauf nicht durchdrehen, wenn man Vortrieb haben will! Bremstraktion ist auch nicht unwichtig und Schutz vor snakebites, wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik

Grüße


----------



## monkey10 (26. Juli 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... 2,5" MM GG bestellt... Den werde ich mal vorne testen. Für hinten habe ich jetzt die Auswahl zwischen FA Front, Maxxis Ardent und einem Big Betty, den ich hier im Bikemarkt günstig bekommen habe. Ich denke ich werde mal mit MM GG vorne und FA Front hinten den Anfang machen. Grip ist mir vor allem vorne sehr wichtig, hinten muss es einigermaßen rollen und bergauf nicht durchdrehen, wenn man Vortrieb haben will! Bremstraktion ist auch nicht unwichtig und Schutz vor snakebites, wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik
> 
> Grüße



Bin im letzten Sommer auch vorne MM GG und hinten FA *Front* 2,4 gefahren. Meiner Meinung nach entwickelt der FA seine Performance wie viele anderen Schwalbe nur bei niedrigen Drücken. Bei schwierigen langsamen Trail trialen ganz okay 

Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten im steinigen Gebiet ist seine Durchschlagsanfälligkeit (bei niedrigen Druck) aber eklatant hoch. Nach drei Patschen mit teilweise heftigen Stürzen bin ich dann auf die *BB 2,4 TC* gewechselt. Pannensicherheit und Grip sind okay. Noch keine Panne trotz 0,75-1,5 Bar bei 87kg  Er rollt auch akzeptabel. Im Nassen und bei der Seitenführung hat er aber leichte Schwächen.

Ein* Vergleich des BB TC 2,4 zum Ardent als HR* würd mich interessieren. Ist es so wie in der Freeride-Bravo, dass ein 2,6 Ardent ~ 2,4 BB entspricht? Und ist dieser hochgelobte Ardent 2,6 ein Faltreifen 1ply (anzunehmen bei 822g) und hat dieser eine *Exo-Protection*?

LG 

PS: Damits nicht offtopic wird ein Bildchen mit dem Vertride:


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2010)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Schon mal den Maxxis Minion probiert? In 2,35 1ply falt wiegen diese unter 700g. Oder in 2,5 1ply ca. 850g. Finde die Fahrleistung vom Minion besser als Muddy Marry 2,35, Big Betty und Onza Ibex FR 2,35. Der Muddy Marry rollt subjektiv wirklich bescheiden, egal ob auf Straße oder Waldboden. Finde den Minion im Vergleich da deutlich angenehmer. Für ein besseres Rollverhalten montieren viele den Front auch ans Hinterrad. Was Rollverhalten angeht gibt es beim Big Betty nichts zu beanstanden. Dafür ist die Bodenhaftung suboptimal bei leichter Nässe.


Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die Vorlieben bei den Reifen sehr vom Fahrstil und persönlichem Empfinden abhängen... ich bin bei fast allem, was du geschrieben hast komplett anderer Meinung  Minion 2,35 ist ein wahre Trennscheibe und zusätzlich auch recht flach (winziges Volumen), bei eh schon zeitungs-dünner Karkasse liegt da der Durchschlagschutz im negativen Bereich  In 2,5 finde ich ihn ok, obwohl der auch fast noch zu wenig Volumen hat, aber auch nur den hinteren, der ist auch top, was Bremstraktion angeht. Den F finde ich grauenhaft - zumindest vorne, hinten hab ich den nie getestet. Besonders gut rollt der R allerdings auch nicht. Und die Betty ist mMn egal ob nass oder trocken nicht annähernd vergleichbar mit der Mary was Grip oder Bremstraktion angeht. Zum touren ok, für mehr aber nicht, finde ich.




whigger schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt letzte Woche erstmal den 2,5" MM GG bestellt. Der sollte demnächst dann kommen! Den werde ich mal vorne testen. Für hinten habe ich jetzt die Auswahl zwischen FA Front, Maxxis Ardent und einem Big Betty, den ich hier im Bikemarkt günstig bekommen habe. Ich denke ich werde mal mit MM GG vorne und FA Front hinten den Anfang machen. Grip ist mir vor allem vorne sehr wichtig, hinten muss es einigermaßen rollen und bergauf nicht durchdrehen, wenn man Vortrieb haben will! Bremstraktion ist auch nicht unwichtig und Schutz vor snakebites, wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik


MM GG vorne ist ne gute Wahl. Der FA Front könnte hinten sogar ganz gut funktionieren, berichte mal!

PS: habe hier noch einen wenig gebrauchten Satz 2,5er 1-ply Minions rumliegen, falls wer Bedarf hat


----------



## Rines (26. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahr Vorne nen MM GG und hinten den reifen der grade über ist^^ 
War mal en FA GG und glaub im mom ist es en NN TN... War damit auf Touren 
wie z.b. Liserpfad und im Bikepark Boppard und Bad Wildbad und bei uns im Wald auf em Hometrail. 
Ich kann dir sagen^^ ich würd es nicht merken was hinten für ein Reifen drauf ist. 
Für mich war die Kombi MM / MM genauso gut wie MM/ NN ^^ 
Nur vorne da merkt "fast" jeder leihe das der MM einen sehr guten job macht!


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juli 2010)

Das merkt man schon, was für ein Reifen hinten drauf ist. Für Seitenführung und Bremsen ist hinten schon wichtig.

Ich hatte hinten hart aufgepumpt wegen Durchschläge und dadurch bei dem eh schon sparsamen Grip des Diesels (es war gottseidank staubtrocken) auf Fels (rundes Profil, wegknickende Stollen) praktisch überhaupt keine Führung und Bremstraktion. Auf so Trails wie dem Skull oder dem 408 war damit langsames Runterrutschen angesagt, und trotzdem hat mich mein Hinterrad öfters überholt. 
Das wäre mit ordentlichen Reifen nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (26. Juli 2010)

IXS Cup in Wildbad:


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. Juli 2010)

und welchen Platz hast geholt ???


----------



## viZual (27. Juli 2010)

hier mal 2 Fotos von der Nordsee..... zwar keine Action aber man muss ja auch mal ne Pause machen ne?


----------



## viZual (27. Juli 2010)

*




*


----------



## Rines (27. Juli 2010)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> IXS Cup in Wildbad:




Der Drop is heftig^^ dafür hat ich keine Eier 
un die strecke an sich is auch nicht Ohne


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2010)

Zurück von Wetterflucht nach Brixen, superlustig die Trails dort...





...und der breite Lenker u. die auf Stahlfeder umgebaute Totem bewähren sich. Die an zwei Tagen montierten FatAlberts machen das Radl lustig spritzig...


----------



## fussmensch (29. Juli 2010)

Kürzlich als der Sommer mal vorbei geschaut hat beim Torque Trailflow Test irgendwo in Oberbayern


















Mehr Fotos und einen ausführlichen Test zum Canyon Torque Trailflow gibts hier


----------



## Hans der Bär (31. Juli 2010)

Spaßiger Tag in Albstadt heut.

Hier hab ich übelste Pro-Trick rausgehauen 







und der Wallride:


----------



## timothekid (1. August 2010)

quali ist zwar nicht so gut wegen handykamera aber ich finde es trotzdem gelungen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2010)

Äußeren Fuß nach unten, dann wirds noch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (1. August 2010)

ja...ich weiß^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2010)




----------



## 4Stroke (1. August 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


>




Was bist du da überhaupt gesprungen, einen Dirtkicker im Loch?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2010)

Yeah, Bender-Style!  

Schade, dass es bei mir dieser Jahr (wieder!) nicht klappt mit PdS  I love Chatel!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was bist du da überhaupt gesprungen, einen Dirtkicker im Loch?



na das teil rechts. die haltung war nicht ganz beabsichtigt.


----------



## ManuelGilles (1. August 2010)

Geil!
Gruß


----------



## Hans der Bär (1. August 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> na das teil rechts. die haltung war nicht ganz beabsichtigt.



Keine falsche Bescheidenheit. War sicher ein Tuck-No-Hand, der Fotograf hat nur zu spät ausgelöst. 


Wildbad DH 2






Wildbad DH 1, alte Line durchs Steinfeld


----------



## MelleD (2. August 2010)

Ich hasse Steinfelder... mein persönlicher Graus.

@Mettwurst
Ich finds Bild cool


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. August 2010)

@mettwurst: heißt das du bist wieder genesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. August 2010)

naja, ich hab jetzt ein verstauchtes handgelenk . beim zweiten versuch von diesem sprung war die haltung zwar perfekt, aber ich bin mit dem hinterrad nicht ganz in die landung gekommen und der straffe rebound hat mich dann etwas ausgehebelt. nach 20 metern straucheln hab ich mich dann blöd abgestützt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. August 2010)

Trotzdem: Der Sprung ist einfach riesig! Ich war selber letztes Jahr da unten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2010)

GEWALTIG, der Sprung, bin schwer beeindruckt! 

So große Sätze werd ich mir in meinem Bikerleben wohl nicht mehr trauen...
(da muss ich mich auf's Snowboarden beschränken...)

Ich war zwar letztes Jahr auch an der Stelle, kann mich aber nimmer recht erinnern. Ist die Landung links vor dem Erdhügel, oder? 

Sequenz-Foto oder Video wäre interessant!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. August 2010)

@mettwurst: hattest dir nicht vor kurzem den Arm aufgerissen??

krasser Sprung.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. August 2010)

hier ein bild von der glücklichen landung 






sequenz-foto werde ich mal versuchen, sobald ich alle bilder bekommen habe. video gibt's auch, allerdings hat mein kumpel in der flugphase vor schreck die kamera verrissen


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2010)

Ah, doch da oben, die Landung! 
Ich konnt's mir nach dem ersten Bild so gar nicht vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (2. August 2010)

Großes Ding war selber die letzten zwei Wochen in PdS, ab das Teil ist mir noch eine Nummer zu groß.
Hast du den Drop vorher auch mitgenommen, kann mir sonst nur schwer vorstellen das man auf die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit kommt?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. August 2010)

@freeman
danke, ja hatte ich. ist aber so gut wie verheilt.

@birk
man kann auch direkt unter dem drop nen kleineren felsdrop fahren. quasi zwischen den stützen durch. den habe ich genommen. die leute, die ich bei dem holzdrop beobachten durfte haben übelst headbanging gemacht. das war mir ne nummer zu heiß.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> die haltung war nicht ganz beabsichtigt.


Sowas sagt man doch nicht! 




Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Wildbad DH 2
> ...
> Wildbad DH 1, alte Line durchs Steinfeld


Nice! 

Und das FRX mit Boxxer


----------



## ManuelGilles (3. August 2010)

Na komm dann will ich dir mal vorab den Gefallen tun!
Flugphase...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brook (3. August 2010)

ManuelGilles schrieb:


> Na komm dann will ich dir mal vorab den Gefallen tun!
> Flugphase...
> 
> 
> ...



I can´t see it


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. August 2010)

danke manuel.

jetzt vielleicht?


----------



## ManuelGilles (3. August 2010)

Anhang....


----------



## Brook (3. August 2010)

ManuelGilles schrieb:


> Anhang....



In der Luft die Bremsen gezogen oder wie hast du zum Schluss die Front vorne wieder runter bekommen? Schaut erst etwas hecklastig aus ... aber gut, hättest aber um voll in die Landung zu kommen sogar noch weiter gemusst - oder?

Trotzdem


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. August 2010)

ich bin voll auf dem hinterrad aufgekommen... wäre die haltung "normal" gewesen, wäre ich wohl auch sauber in die landung gekommen. aber für den ersten versuch...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2010)

Lässig, danke für's Reinstellen der Sequenz. 

Saubere Weite -- da wennst mal zu langsam sein solltest, autsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. August 2010)

Letztes Jahr ist einer vor meinen Augen volles Mett in die Landekante gekracht, sah richtig übel aus.
Ein paar Stunden später habe ich ihn wieder oben am Lift getroffen. Sein Knöchel war wohl angeschwollen, aber radfahren ging noch!


----------



## Schiltrac (3. August 2010)




----------



## shortygonzalez (4. August 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> danke manuel.
> 
> jetzt vielleicht?




Kannst ja beim nächsten Bike-Festival am Gardasee gegen Bobby Root antreten 

Hut ab!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. August 2010)

@Mettwurst82
Sehr krass


----------



## mas7erchief (5. August 2010)

Nach längerer Pause nochmal unterwegs:


----------



## T!ll (8. August 2010)

Etwas vom Wochenende...




















Fotograf: weltraumaffe
mehr gibts hier http://weltraumaffe.jalbum.net/Lahntal%20Tour/#slides/CIMG6627.JPG


----------



## thto (8. August 2010)

super bilder ! macht laune


----------



## Sunset84 (11. August 2010)

@ T!ll

Respekt  

Super Bilder, ich find es vorallem mal super, dass solche Pic´s auch mal mit einem "XC" entstehen.... Vorallem das zweite Bild zeigt doch, dass der ganze Federwegs-Wahn mit ein wenig Fahrtechnik und einem guten Setup auch ganz gut zu kompensieren ist und man nicht immer gleich 160mm, 180mm oder noch mehr braucht um bisl Spass zu haben 

Weiter so......


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. August 2010)

Hier 2 Bilder vom gestrigen Ausflug nach Lac Blanc. Die Quali geht trotz sehr guter Kompakt-Cam leider nicht besser in dem dunkeln Wald, da hätte ein externer Blitz her gemusst...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. August 2010)

da würde ich auch gerne noch mal hin. wird dieses jahr aber wohl nichts mehr... 
welche strecke ist das? ich mag ja am liebsten la fat 

edit: ach, im album steht's ja... la flow ist auch sahne!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. August 2010)

Japp, ist alles auf der Flow, auch die anderen Sachen im Album. Sind diesmal fast nur die Flow gefahren, denn die Fat war ÜBEL (!!) zerbombt  Da MUSSTE man an jeder Wegquerung ne kleine Pause machen, weil man sonst den Lenker nicht mehr festhalten konnte. Normal mag ich die Fat nach der Flow auch am liebsten, aber so...! Flow und Easy haben da einfach am meisten Spaß gemacht. Musste mich auch etwas an die Gegebenheiten anpassen... war alleine mit meiner Freundin unterwegs, für die ist die Roots schon ziemlich Obergrenze (obwohl sie mittlerweile echt sehr souverän unterwegs ist ) und ich hatte mich gleich auf der vierten Abfahrt blöd gewaffelt und eine schmerzende Hand, da musste ich mich mit zu argem Geballer und Sprüngen eh sehr zurückhalten.  Die Nuts ist uns, zumindest im unteren Teil, beiden zu arg und somit stand die Streckenauswahl fest  Die Flow kann man halt größtenteils sehr variabel fahren (heizen/cruisen), das kam mir da gerade recht.


----------



## ES7.0 (12. August 2010)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Saalbach-Hinterklemm. Die Bilder sind auf dem Hackelbergtrail und dem Dual entstanden. 
Rider: Ich, auf ES8.0 und FRX 9.0 Ltd.

Viel Spaß beim anschauen:


----------



## Met87 (12. August 2010)

Sehr stark.

Genau da war ich dieses Wochenende auch unterwegs.

HackelbergTrail ist der Wahnsinn!

Dein blaues Torque habe ich doch sogar gesehen! Die Bilder sind dann wohl Sonntag oder Montag entstanden?


----------



## ES7.0 (12. August 2010)

Hallo und Danke!
Ja, der HackelbergTrail ist schon sehr gut. Die Bilder wurden am Montag gemacht. Sonntag waren wir auf der Proline/Adidas Freeride unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (13. August 2010)

Mein erster Bikepark Ausflug und bin immer noch mega geflasht


----------



## sundawn77 (14. August 2010)

Greitspitze Ischgl


----------



## sundawn77 (14. August 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## raddüdel (16. August 2010)




----------



## raddüdel (16. August 2010)

Kleine Tour


----------



## checkb (16. August 2010)

>



Einfach genial deine traumhafte Fahrtechnik, wofür braucht es da Federweg. 

Kehren bzw. Kurven sind eh überflüssig, direkt ist einfacher. 

checkb


----------



## raddüdel (16. August 2010)

Anhang anzeigen 19


----------



## raddüdel (16. August 2010)




----------



## nismo2002 (18. August 2010)

Im Urlaub durfte ich mich nach herzenslust mit meinem Nerve ES austoben! 
Ein paar Eindrücke konnte ich für Euch im Bild festhalten, hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## T!ll (18. August 2010)

Gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edd_Laddix (18. August 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich mir den kompletten Thread intensiv zu Gemüte geführt - alle Pics und Vids sowie ca. 85% Text. Höchst unterhaltsam das Ganze! Lieblingsthread!

Bitte weiter so     

Gruß
Edd


----------



## -KAi- (19. August 2010)

Na hier müssen auch ein paar frische Bilder aus Südafrika rein 
























und genau jetzt baue ich die Wippe des Torques aus und die, die nicht mehr wackelt rein...


----------



## martin82 (19. August 2010)

sehr geile bilder aus SA + männliche stufe auf bild 3


----------



## tical2000 (20. August 2010)

Sorry für offtopitc: Haben sie Dir die Wippe geschickt nur weil Du etwas weg wohnst (wohnst Du in Südafrika, wenn ja, nice  ) oder muss man das Bike mittlerweile nicht mehr einschicken?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (20. August 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Sorry für offtopitc: Haben sie Dir die Wippe geschickt nur weil Du etwas weg wohnst (wohnst Du in Südafrika, wenn ja, nice  ) oder muss man das Bike mittlerweile nicht mehr einschicken?
> Danke und Gruß



An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es hier um eine Ausnahme handelte, das der Versand von und nach Südafrika sehr teuer ist und auch einige Risiken was Transportschäden angeht mit sich bringt.
Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns dazu entschieden eine Ausnahmen zu machen.
Es macht nun keinen Sinn Anfragen zu stellen, ob nicht doch bei dem Einem oder Anderem auche ein "Ausnahmen" möglich ist!

Die Rockerarms werden grundsätzlich in unserer Werkstatt getasucht und werden somit auch nicht als Ersatzteil an Enkunden geliefert.
Ich hoffe das dies von allen so verstanden wird und keine unnötigen Anfragen unsere Kommunikationskanäle blockieren.

Schöne Grüße aus Koblenz

Michael


----------



## klueny (20. August 2010)

wird die wippe denn automatisch bei nem inspektionstermin getauscht ?
( bei spürbarem spiel.. )
btw.: geile bilder aus südafrika !


----------



## viZual (20. August 2010)

ich glaub nur die buchse oder der rockerarm.
war zumindest bei mir so


----------



## ohschda (20. August 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es hier um eine Ausnahme handelte, das der Versand von und nach Südafrika sehr teuer ist und auch einige Risiken was Transportschäden angeht mit sich bringt.
> Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns dazu entschieden eine Ausnahmen zu machen.
> Es macht nun keinen Sinn Anfragen zu stellen, ob nicht doch bei dem Einem oder Anderem auche ein "Ausnahmen" möglich ist!
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, ihr blockiert euch eure "Kommunikationskanäle" auch ohne Fremdeinwirkung selbst recht gut, da möchten wir nicht dran Schuld haben.

Mfg


----------



## homerkills (20. August 2010)

bei dem satz habe ich auch geschluckt 

zum kopfschütteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (20. August 2010)

@ -KAi-
sehr schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## RaceFace89 (21. August 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dies von allen so verstanden wird und keine unnötigen Anfragen unsere Kommunikationskanäle blockieren.



Applaus Applaus

Gut gewählte Worte...immer so drauf oder guten Tag gehabt?!

Hätte ich diesen Satz einem meiner Kunden mit auf den Weg gegeben bräucht ich mich da glaube nicht mehr melden und meinen Chef hätte ich 5min später am Handy 



Aber nun zu was erfreulichen, User M3ph!st0 und ich waren mal wieder unterwegs:

erstmal gehts hoch...




posen fürs Ego




versetzen




Stufen




kleiner Absatz




Stufe (top getroffen )




User M3ph!st0




User M3ph!st0




jaaaaa,das nächste mal nehmen wir die Spiegelreflex mit


----------



## Werner Amort (21. August 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> .
> Ich hoffe das dies von allen so verstanden wird und keine unnötigen Anfragen unsere Kommunikationskanäle blockieren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. August 2010)

Na, hier wird ja mal wieder jedes Wort auf die Goldschaale gelegt...

...sitzt' nicht so viel vorm Computer, geht biken!



Zurück von einer Woche Portes du Soleil, ein paar schnelle Eindrücke...

Mein Bruder fährt steil ab...




Florian lernt springen...








(Landung ganz rechts im Bild. Haltung verbesserungswürdig, ich weiß...  Lustig war's dennoch!)





Etwas abseits der Downhiller-Horden...













Schön iss dort!






Fazit: das neue Radl geht auch im Park gscheit lässig -- hatte keine Schwierigkeiten, meinen Freunden auf deren Downhillern an den Fersen zu bleiben. Fühlt sich super-robust an, lässt sich herrlich flott über alles runterprügeln...


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. August 2010)

Ach ja, das Wetter war leider an 5 der 6 Tage besch...sch...scheiden!


----------



## T!ll (21. August 2010)

leicht...ähm...dreckig würde ich sagen  
tolle Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -KAi- (22. August 2010)

Das Offtopic mit der Wippe wurde von mir verursacht durch den Satz "_und genau jetzt baue ich die Wippe des Torques aus und die, die nicht mehr wackelt rein... _		" Entschuldigung dafür. Habe auch nicht schnell genug reagiert um eventuelle Missverständnisse aus dem Weg zu räumen. Hier gehts zum richtigen Threat.

Ein Lob an die schnelle Eingreiftruppe von Canyon! Schade nur dass man bei anderen Diskussionen nichts von dieser hört. Aber darunter dass das Forum von "Mitarbeitern betreut" wird, versteht man anscheinend was anderes...
Upps, das war frech!

Jetzt aber noch ein paar action-Bilder!


----------



## ohschda (22. August 2010)

-KAi- schrieb:


> Das Offtopic mit der Wippe wurde von mir verursacht durch den Satz "_und genau jetzt baue ich die Wippe des Torques aus und die, die nicht mehr wackelt rein... _        " Entschuldigung dafür. Habe auch nicht schnell genug reagiert um eventuelle Missverständnisse aus dem Weg zu räumen. Hier gehts zum richtigen Threat.
> 
> Ein Lob an die schnelle Eingreiftruppe von Canyon! Schade nur dass man bei anderen Diskussionen nichts von dieser hört. Aber darunter dass das Forum von "Mitarbeitern betreut" wird, versteht man anscheinend was anderes...
> Upps, das war frech!
> ...



Bist aber immernoch eine Antwort von oben schuldig! Was macht man so mit einem Torque in Südafrika? Urlaub denk ich mal nicht, sonst würdest du dort die Wippe nicht tauschen...
Aber sonst? Für immer dort? Auf bestimmte Zeit? Wie ist es so?


----------



## -KAi- (22. August 2010)

@ohschda:

Ja ich wohne zurZeit hier in Südafrika. Das Torque ist die perfekte Waffe um Trails hier zu entdecken und erstzubefahren  Vorallem wenn man das geschäftlich macht.
Wenn du noch weiteres wissen willst schick mir doch grad ne PN


----------



## ohschda (22. August 2010)

-KAi- schrieb:


> @ohschda:
> 
> Ja ich wohne zurZeit hier in Südafrika. Das Torque ist die perfekte Waffe um Trails hier zu entdecken und erstzubefahren  Vorallem wenn man das geschäftlich macht.
> Wenn du noch weiteres wissen willst schick mir doch grad ne PN



Nicht nötig, dann pass mal auf dich auf und überfahre keine Schlange. Das können die Biester gar nicht leiden.


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. August 2010)

Sonntag Willingen


----------



## philipp7586 (28. August 2010)

Schönstes Wetter in Saalbach auf den Big 5 Trails


----------



## Iconoclast (5. September 2010)




----------



## FloImSchnee (6. September 2010)

@iconolast: sieht hoch aus! 
Schade dass die Landung fehlt...



Vollgas-Trailnightride vorbei an Füchsen und Bächen vom Flüelapass nach Davos...
...erfrischend!





Und zwei Varianten...


----------



## kNiRpS (6. September 2010)

war gestern das erste mal im bikepark und hab mal mein torque in seinem heimischen terrain ausprobiert....gigantisch


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2010)

Ich war gestern auch endlich mal wieder in Winterberg.  So Sachen wie die Box sind aber nicht ganz meine Kragenweite (@ Flo: ja, ist hoch! Und man sieht zumindest die Kante der Landung )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (6. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> war gestern das erste mal im bikepark und hab mal mein torque in seinem heimischen terrain ausprobiert....gigantisch



Schick, na wenn das nicht Osternohe ist . Wäre ich gestern nicht geflogen (also nicht vom Bike), wäre ich warhscheinlich auch dort gewesen. Wie waren die Verhältnisse?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## kNiRpS (6. September 2010)

bingo, osternohe 
verhältnisse waren eigentlich recht gut. morgens wars zwar noch recht schmierig, aber mittags dafür dann optimal. war ne echte gaudi  wir nächste woche wiederholt *gg*


----------



## Iconoclast (6. September 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @iconolast: sieht hoch aus!
> Schade dass die Landung fehlt...



der sprung ist halb so schlimm... ich hatte eigentlich immer mehr bammel vor der auffahrt auf die box 
die landung wollte ich mit absicht nicht im bild haben und der kleine hügel da unten ist sie nocht nicht


----------



## tical2000 (7. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> der sprung ist halb so schlimm... ich hatte eigentlich immer mehr bammel vor der auffahrt auf die box
> die landung wollte ich mit absicht nicht im bild haben und der kleine hügel da unten ist sie nocht nicht



Sprung ohne Landung


----------



## vela99 (7. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


>



Hallo,
ist das ein 2010 Torque Alpinist, das da durch die Luft fliegt? Mit original Carbonlenker?
Super Bild(er).
Gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2010)

Mehr Naturtrails und so, @r0ckZ beim warmrollen:






Und nach dem Einrollen:





@faradfara versucht sich auch:







Es gab aber auch noch interessantere Fahrmanöver zu sehen:


----------



## GerhardO (7. September 2010)

Das Warmrollen ist aber entweder auf nem anderen Trail, oder kommt weiter unten, nicht wahr?! 

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2010)

Das Warmrollen ist da und so, den Trailtipp hab ich aus euerm Lokalforum und der Trail wurde von KäptnFR als nicht fahrenswert bezeichnet im Jahre 2006 (womit er in Anbetracht der Auffahrt auch recht hat), aber eben fürs Warmrollen am ersten Abend wars ok.
Unten ist das allseits beliebte Spitzkehrenfrickenmassaker bei Regen, sehr schön rutschig.


----------



## ohschda (7. September 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist das ein 2010 Torque Alpinist, das da durch die Luft fliegt? Mit original Carbonlenker?
> Super Bild(er).
> Gruss


Müsste ein Playzone sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconoclast (7. September 2010)

japp genau, das ist/war es mal 
ich weis ja nich wie weit man es noch umbauen muss um nicht mehr als playzone benannt zu werden 

hat das alpinist überhaupt einen carbonlenker??


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2010)

Noch eins wo ich mal drauf bin, mit fettem Trailgrinsen (Foto von @r0ckZ )


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2010)

Yeah das ist mal richtig geil


----------



## ohschda (7. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> japp genau, das ist/war es mal
> ich weis ja nich wie weit man es noch umbauen muss um nicht mehr als playzone benannt zu werden
> 
> hat das alpinist überhaupt einen carbonlenker??








mich hat bisher noch keiner angesprochen.
Ist aber außer Sattelstütze und Rahmen nix mehr davon dran...

Sorry weil die Action fehlt


----------



## whigger (7. September 2010)

Und was ist mit dem Vorbau? Du Blender!


----------



## homerkills (7. September 2010)

schämen sollte er sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (7. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> schämen sollte er sich!


Verdammt, ihr habt recht.
Den haben aber auch andere torque. also bin ich raus.

Mfg

Big Blender


----------



## vela99 (8. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> japp genau, das ist/war es mal
> ich weis ja nich wie weit man es noch umbauen muss um nicht mehr als playzone benannt zu werden
> 
> hat das alpinist überhaupt einen carbonlenker??



Ja, der Alpinist hat in der Tat einen Carbonlenker und diese Wochenende gehe ich zu einem Bike Park. Hoffe er hält.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. September 2010)

warum sollte er nicht halten?   wenn er nichmal die kompression der gabel verkraftet, hat er an dem bike nix verloren...


----------



## vela99 (8. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> warum sollte er nicht halten?   wenn er nichmal die kompression der gabel verkraftet, hat er an dem bike nix verloren...



Weil er sehr leicht ist, weil er in das Alpinist (nicht Bike Park Ausführung) verbaut ist, wiel der Lenker als XC angepriessen wird, weil er nicht in das Dropzone verbaut wird, weil Heavy Duty Bikes in der Regel keine Carbonelemente haben........deswegen habe ich zumindest meine Zweifel.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2010)

Bzgl. des Easton-Carbonlenkers würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen -- der ist bombensteif u. wirkt auf mich recht robust.


----------



## vela99 (8. September 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Easton-Carbonlenkers würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen -- der ist bombensteif u. wirkt auf mich recht robust.



ok danke


----------



## r0ckZ (8. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...


ich mach von euch die schönsten fotos und du stellst dafür sone grütze rein? nanana


@cx, offtopic: wb abgesagt: a whorainzone-wetter und b mitbewohnerin hat mich angesteckt


----------



## MasterAss (9. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Noch eins wo ich mal drauf bin, mit fettem Trailgrinsen (Foto von @r0ckZ )



Sach ma, was fährste denn da für nen Helm? Danke für die Info.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2010)

Cratoni Chopper - gabs mal für 10 Euro beim Stadler...Vorteil gegenüber dem Bell Faction zB ist eine Lasche für das Band der Goggle und eine Drehverstellung der Weite.

@r0ckZ: erkältet hast du dich sicher beim Parken. Soll ich das Foto rausnehmen  ??


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (9. September 2010)

p


----------



## nismo2002 (9. September 2010)

@redorbiter: ..endlich wieder mal ein "älteres" Canyon in Action!!


----------



## -KAi- (13. September 2010)

mal wieder bissel was neues ausm süden!
Der Spot war ein echtes Freeride-Erlebnis wie es im Buche steht!!  Auf dem Weg zur Downhillstrecke entdecken wir rechts an der Straße einen Spot der sehr einladend aussieht!
Also angehalten, Räder raus und das beste draus gemacht:


----------



## T!ll (13. September 2010)

Sonntags-Trails...


----------



## klueny (13. September 2010)

aah ! der liebe fischerpfad


----------



## timothekid (13. September 2010)

hab ich nicht erkannt.


----------



## T!ll (13. September 2010)

stimmt auch absolut nicht


----------



## 3ride (14. September 2010)

War die ganze letzte Woche mit meinem Torque unterwegs. Erstes Pic Saalbach, zweites Livigno.










Greez
3ride


----------



## vela99 (14. September 2010)

@3ride

beeindruckend!!
Welches Torque ist es?
Mal eine ganz andere Frage, wie kann ich meine Bilder vom Wochenende posten, die über dem Grössenlimit sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (14. September 2010)

Ganz einfach: Bilder auf die richtige Größe (Auflösung und Dateigröße!) verkleinern . Z.B. mit IrfanView.

Gruß


----------



## kNiRpS (14. September 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> @3ride
> beeindruckend!!
> Welches Torque ist es?



müsste ein dropzone sein wegen hammerschmid, dhx air und totem


----------



## 3ride (14. September 2010)

Jup ist ein Dropzone.

Greez
3ride


----------



## cxfahrer (14. September 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage, wie kann ich meine Bilder vom Wochenende posten, die über dem Grössenlimit sind?



Einen Account bei einem der vielen Bilderserver anlegen und die Bilder verlinken. Ich benutze panoramio (von google), die Qualität ist schon deutlich besser als der IBC Server. Richtig gut ist aber flickr (und OHNE Werbung!).

@3ride: heftige Sprünge...


----------



## T!ll (14. September 2010)

Viel zu kompliziert, das entsprechende Bild mit Paint öffnen, speichern, schon ists viel kleiner (ohne Qualitätsverlust)


----------



## timothekid (14. September 2010)

acdsee ist auch ganz cool und sehr einfach zu bedienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2010)

@3ride: gewaltig!


----------



## tiss79 (15. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Viel zu kompliziert, das entsprechende Bild mit Paint öffnen, speichern, schon ists viel kleiner (ohne Qualitätsverlust)



Jetzt erklär mir mal bitte, wie ein Foto (oder allgemein eine Datei) kleiner werden kann ohne Qualitätsverlust?


----------



## Metty (15. September 2010)

Zum Beispiel durch ein anderes Format...


----------



## tiss79 (15. September 2010)

Ja dann wäre noch die Frage, wie jeder für sich in diesem Fall Qualität definiert. Ein anderes Format, bedeutet dann einfach ein anderen Komprimierungsverfahren. Mehr Qualität bekomme ich nicht raus, die Datei wird kleiner, u.U. muss ich keinen Q-Verlust sehen, aber naja, fürs I-Net reichts schon .

Gruß


----------



## vela99 (15. September 2010)

Mal sehen ob es klappt. Wochenende im Süden (Europa's)


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2010)

Schöner Sprung - wo genau ist das?
Aber wieso nimmst du nicht wenigstens dein IBC Fotoalbum und verlinkst das über den Button? Dann sieht man wenigstens was.


----------



## vela99 (15. September 2010)

noch mehr


----------



## vela99 (15. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schöner Sprung - wo genau ist das?
> Aber wieso nimmst du nicht wenigstens dein IBC Fotoalbum und verlinkst das über den Button? Dann sieht man wenigstens was.



Pyrenäen, Andorra, Bike Park Valnord


----------



## tical2000 (15. September 2010)

Leogang am Wochenende. Bei dem Hohen hab ich mich zu Fuß schon eingeschissen. Bin ihn nicht runter...


----------



## Female (15. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (15. September 2010)

Ja ich weiß, der Blick ist total dämlich


----------



## CleanSweep (15. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, der Blick ist total dämlich


Das sagt man von eigenen Fotos immer.


----------



## homerkills (16. September 2010)

gleiche tour wie T!LL..aber ein anderer spot....der selbe seeeehr komische blick (da lag wohl was inner luft  )...


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2010)

Rob J-Supertrail am Wildkogel vor ein paar Monaten...






...lässige Stimmung, gut nass.


Foto von Martin Kaiser-Kaplaner.


----------



## kNiRpS (16. September 2010)

@flo: hammer bild. 
lohnt sich der trail? wollte da nämlich bei gelegenheit im nächsten jahr auch mal hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (19. September 2010)

mal wieder ein paar bewegte bilder...


----------



## homerkills (19. September 2010)

super strecke


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @flo: hammer bild.
> lohnt sich der trail? wollte da nämlich bei gelegenheit im nächsten jahr auch mal hinfahren.


Danke, ja, ist sehr spaßig. 
Der Wildkogeltrail ist auch dort oben -- den bin ich allerdings leider noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## hopfer (19. September 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Der Wildkogeltrail ist auch dort oben -- den bin ich allerdings leider noch nicht gefahren.



Fehler! 
ich finde der wildkogel ist abwechslungsreicher und im unteren teil wenn man weiß wo auch richtig technisch/schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaniK (22. September 2010)

.


----------



## DeLaSol (22. September 2010)

^^ Cooles Foto mit dem Bock da oben


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. September 2010)

Lässig, der Steinbock...
...ist er denn echt u. nicht hineingeschnitten?

Das zweite kenn ich -- fesch!


----------



## JaniK (22. September 2010)

Unfortunatelly I suck at photoshop. The avatar guy is just my alterego.





We saw 6 or 7 of them.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2010)

Kleine Wurzelsteilstufe mit verzwickter Anfahrt... 

Erst schön einrichten...




...und runter. (ja, es war schon ein bissl finster -- immerhin ISO1600 bei F2.0...)


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dingsdaa (25. September 2010)

So um mal was gegen die ganzen Panzerfahrer hier zu tun gibbets nun die Bilder aus der Canyon Gallerie (teilweiße) auch nochmal hier


----------



## steinbock19 (25. September 2010)

@ Xplosion51
Du hast deine Brille falschrum auf!!


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2010)

Schön, endlich mal einer der zeigt dass auch wenig Federweg Spaß macht


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Schön, endlich mal einer der zeigt dass auch wenig Federweg Spaß macht



  freut mich das du das auch so siehst


----------



## Dingsdaa (25. September 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> freut mich das du das auch so siehst


----------



## whigger (26. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Schön, endlich mal einer der zeigt dass auch wenig Federweg Spaß macht



Ich hätte auch so gerne mal wieder ein richtige Fun HT unterm Arsch


----------



## decline (26. September 2010)

JaniK schrieb:


>



frage! wo ist das?


----------



## Hans der Bär (26. September 2010)

Nichts besonderes.


----------



## anulu (26. September 2010)

gefällt.
Richtig schön chillig und ohne Stress gefahrn


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. September 2010)

Portes du Soleil im Juli. Seitdem ist mal wieder Zwangspause angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreet (26. September 2010)

Sehr schön, aber du hast nicht zufällig auch das Foto von dem links im Bild?  Das wäre wahrscheinlich noch besser.
Und gute Besserung..


----------



## Jogi (26. September 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Portes du Soleil im Juli. Seitdem ist mal wieder Zwangspause angesagt



wieso Zwangspause? Hast du die Landung versemmelt?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. September 2010)

@Hans der Bär

ech geil, wenn ich überlege wie du gefahren bist als wir uns
vor ein paar Jahren in Hindelang getroffen haben. Echt krasse
Entwicklung. Weiter so.


----------



## philwillfahrn (26. September 2010)

Was ein Spaß...


----------



## Hans der Bär (26. September 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @Hans der Bär
> 
> ech geil, wenn ich überlege wie du gefahren bist als wir uns
> vor ein paar Jahren in Hindelang getroffen haben. Echt krasse
> Entwicklung. Weiter so.



*geschmeicheltfühl*


----------



## floleerau (26. September 2010)

Nichts besonderes 
spass vogel ich finde es sehr cool    l(für nichts besonderes)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. September 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber du hast nicht zufällig auch das Foto von dem links im Bild?  Das wäre wahrscheinlich noch besser.
> Und gute Besserung..



Ja, hab ich auch. Aber das war genau gegen die Sonne.

@Jogi

nicht dabei, sondern beim zweiten versuch des 15 meter-ziel-doubles vom chateler mountainstyle-parcours. nach der landung ins straucheln gekommen und blöd auf dem handgelenk gelandet. war dann vor 3 wochen doch mal beim arzt... kahnbeinbruch


----------



## johnny blaze (27. September 2010)

im Auslösermoment grad nicht soooo viel action..dafür aber davor und danach umso mehr


----------



## Dingsdaa (2. Oktober 2010)

Traumhaft 

Ein Alpinist, da wo es hingehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (2. Oktober 2010)

@Hans der Bär:

Mega chilliges Vid! Top Action + Sound! Tzz.. nix besonderes... 

Greets


----------



## FFM (8. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15664505"]Angersbach - Pizza Gap on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## SoundVibration (8. Oktober 2010)

Gruß
SV


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

Wow! Genial! 
Wie heißt das Lied?


----------



## SoundVibration (9. Oktober 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> Wow! Genial!
> Wie heißt das Lied?



Meinst Du mich? 
Wortkabular_Luciano_Wortkabular_Remix
Kauf es bei beatport!


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

klar du 
was will ich denn mit der mp3-datei?
ich brauchs natürlich auf platte man! 
...bei deejay.de ist es aber leider ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2slow4U (9. Oktober 2010)

http://www.decks.de/t/robag_wruhme-wortkabular/9of-60


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

schon gefunden


----------



## Stefaun (9. Oktober 2010)

Heutige Fahrt in Winterberg


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Oktober 2010)

männlich!


----------



## LeonF (9. Oktober 2010)

Nicht ganz so hoch...  (weil Prejump) und leider ohne gesicht. Hab leider kein Besseres parat.


----------



## SoundVibration (9. Oktober 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> klar du
> was will ich denn mit der mp3-datei?
> ich brauchs natürlich auf platte man!
> ...bei deejay.de ist es aber leider ausverkauft



Hört hört, ein Vinyl DJ, 
Respekt! Wo legst Du denn auf?
SV


----------



## 2slow4U (9. Oktober 2010)

Mit Vinyl auflegen ist wenigstens noch ein "Handwerk" und hat Seele.

Wenn ich die ganzen MP3 DJ's sehe, die mit angestrengtem Blick die ganze Zeit auf ihren Laptop-Bildschirm starren und die Crowd (das Publikum) keines Blickes würdigen, dann ist das digitale Auflegen in meinen Augen kein Fortschritt, sondern ein Rückschritt...
Abgesehen davon hab ich lieber ne Platte mit nem schönen Cover-Artwork in der Hand als irgend so nen File auf'm Rechner.
Gut, für den Heimgebrauch isses natürlich auch ne Kostenfrage aber Top-DJ's, die digital auflegen, find ich blöd...
Ich bin übrigens auch schon seit ca. 20 Jahren "Vinyljunkie" und "Gelegenheits-DJ" 

Sorry für OT


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

recht habt ihr! 
auflegen tu ich selber nicht, aber nen guter freund von mir legt hier und da mal in kassels clubs auf, natürlich mit vinyl... was sonst 
durch den bin ich so nen bissel ans thema drangekommen, aber das beschränkt sich im moment alles noch auf ne private plattensammlung


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Oktober 2010)

z.b. ?


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

z.b. was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Oktober 2010)

wo er auflegt,hasi


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

k19, cuba club oder larry brand zb, schnuckiputzi


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Oktober 2010)

dann weiß ich ja jetzt beeeescheid


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

halt nach dr. scout von fachwerkstudios ausschau! auf den partys bin ich dann auch immer anzutreffen


----------



## SoundVibration (10. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Nachschub von heute, nichts Spektakuläres, eher Genusstour wie im Altweibersommer (so auch der Song)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNLZltTpnXQ"]YouTube        - MTB Altweibersommer AC.m4v[/nomedia]

SV


----------



## FFM (10. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15696572"]Hometrail 10/2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

Mal wieder was von unserem Hometrail...leider hat nicht alles drauf gespasst. Cam war leer.


----------



## SoundVibration (10. Oktober 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachschub von heute, nichts Spektakuläres, eher Genusstour wie im Altweibersommer (so auch der Song)
> YouTube        - MTB Altweibersommer AC.m4v
> SV



Auf mehrfachen Wunsch in höherer Auflösung (720 x 540, zuvor war es 480 x 360). Canyon ES 6 und Bergwerk 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEUb6RbXz_A"]YouTube        - MTB Altweibersommer AC M.m4v[/nomedia]
Gruß
SV


----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2010)

Impressionen vom Urlaub am Lago di Garda... es war genial !


----------



## Jogi (10. Oktober 2010)

@thto:
solche Bilder sind einfach gemein.
Wart nur, wenn ich von Bozen zurück komm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2010)

hau rein  bikepark beerfelden ... als bikeparkeinsteiger nicht hoch und weit, auch egal, hauptsache spass & gesund ...


----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2010)

hometrail...


----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2010)

Maxc Trial Schaumburg .. ewig her.... von 6 bachdurchfahrten 6x gebadet .....


----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2010)

saalbach 2009...


----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2010)

Lahnhöhenweg


----------



## tiss79 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs schonmal an anderer Stelle gesagt. Ich finde, manchmal ist weniger mehr. Für mich ist es einfach so, wenn man so einen Haufen Bilder am Stück vorgesetzt bekommt, dann schaut man die ersten noch an und dann wird gescrollt....Dann lieber ein paar wirklich ausgewählte.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Matthias,

da mußte jetzt leider durch 

Thorsten


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Oktober 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Hometrail 10/2010 on Vimeo
> 
> Mal wieder was von unserem Hometrail...leider hat nicht alles drauf gespasst. Cam war leer.



Nicht schlecht für ein nerve AM 

wieviel kg wiegst Du ?


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Oktober 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Auf mehrfachen Wunsch in höherer Auflösung (720 x 540, zuvor war es 480 x 360). Canyon ES 6 und Bergwerk
> YouTube        - MTB Altweibersommer AC M.m4v
> Gruß
> SV



 macht wirklich Spass zuzuschauen

traumhafte tour


----------



## FFM (11. Oktober 2010)

@sundawn77: Dankeschön...

70 Kilo - Mit Ausrüstung denke ich mal ca 5 Kilo mehr.


----------



## timothekid (12. Oktober 2010)

ich hab letztens ma mim kumpel versucht fotos zu machen.


----------



## steveo282 (12. Oktober 2010)

ich auch, leider völligst misslungen..standard digicam halt:


----------



## klueny (12. Oktober 2010)

@ timothekid

sieht mir schwer nach römertrail in sayn aus... ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Oktober 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> ...standard digicam halt...


Naja, immerhin eine Fuji F30 -- immer noch eine der besten bei Hoch-ISO...

Nur ist's halt in einem Wald leider auch um 14 Uhr oft recht dunkel, wie man auf diesem Foto sieht. 

Lösungsansatz: Mitziehen! 
Bei 1/80s wie in diesem Beispiel wäre die Chance auf einen scharfen Fahrer auch ganz gut. (das Bild von Timothekid entstand bei 1/40s)


----------



## the crasher (12. Oktober 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> ich auch, leider völligst misslungen..standard digicam halt:



du musst die cam mitziehen in der geschwindigkeit, in der auch das "objekt" sich bewegt, dann ist es scharf, der hintergrund unscharf.


----------



## timothekid (12. Oktober 2010)

klueny schrieb:


> @ timothekid
> 
> sieht mir schwer nach römertrail in sayn aus... ?



ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Schiltrac (15. Oktober 2010)

Am Wiriehorn:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> ich auch, leider völligst misslungen..standard digicam halt:



der sprung sieht aber nicht grade sicher gebaut aus.


----------



## steveo282 (16. Oktober 2010)

Kommt falsch rüber. Der Absprung ist bombenfest. Das Stück von der Landung links ist nur provisorisch, falls mal einer kurz kommt. Man fliegt noch nen Stücl weiter, schön in den Sweet Spot.


----------



## CJepunkt (17. Oktober 2010)

Ein paar Highlights von 2010!




RobJSuperTrail




Bad Kleinkirchheim




Gerlitzen




RobJSuperTrail




Bad Kleinkirchheim




Kohlern


----------



## daylights (17. Oktober 2010)

was ist das fürn rad, ein nerve am 7.0 ?


----------



## klueny (17. Oktober 2010)

torque trailflow, wenn mich nciht alles täuscht


----------



## SoundVibration (17. Oktober 2010)

CJepunkt schrieb:


> Ein paar Highlights von 2010!



1 Frage: Was bringt eine Skibrille im Sommer auf langsamen Trails???


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Oktober 2010)

schutz vor staub, wind und mücken....und sieht um einiges besser aus als ne sonnenbrillen unterm fullface helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mal mit ner normalen Sonnenbrille (Oakley Hijinx) vorn Baum gefahren, gab ne schöne Platzwunde ums Auge, musste genäht werden. 
Da macht sich eine Goggle doch besser  wenn man heizen will.


----------



## CJepunkt (17. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal mit ner normalen Sonnenbrille (Oakley Hijinx) vorn Baum gefahren, gab ne schöne Platzwunde ums Auge, musste genäht werden.
> Da macht sich eine Goggle doch besser  wenn man heizen will.



@SoundVibration: kNiRpS und cxfahrer habens eh schon beantwortet. Ich fahr außerdem noch mit Linsen und hatte mit Sonnenbrillen immer Probleme mit tränenden Augen


----------



## Rines (18. Oktober 2010)

CJepunkt schrieb:


> Ein paar Highlights von 2010!
> 
> 
> RobJSuperTrail



 Wo is der?


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wildkogel,Österreich


----------



## Rines (19. Oktober 2010)

Vielen dank.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Oktober 2010)

Letze Woche am Gardasee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wow! Hats schon geschneit am Gardasee ? Sack Zement, wie doch die Zeit vergeht ! Ist schon wieder Winter .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## nailz (24. Oktober 2010)

Fein, fein.

War am WE auch noch dort, allerdings geschäftlich und ohne Bike


----------



## DerMolch (25. Oktober 2010)

Gestern in Malmedy


----------



## ES7.0 (25. Oktober 2010)




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

Erschdemool guude Oowend noch Luddwigshaafe  

Coole Location und sehr schöne Bilder - aaaaber: schaut mal, dass ihr den Blitz etwas "unsichtbarer" aufstellt, dann werden die Bilder noch deutlich besser


----------



## ES7.0 (25. Oktober 2010)

@`Smubob´: Ja, auf dem 2ten bild fände ich es auch schöner, wenn der externe Blitz nicht sichtbar wäre. Leider merkt man das immer erst zuhause Wollte es nicht im PS rausretuschieren. So sieht man wenigstens wie es gemacht wurde

Gruß Sven


----------



## DerMolch (25. Oktober 2010)

hmm, ich finde das erste Bild und das letzte von der Stimmung echt gut, irgendwie mystisch. Ist auch schön gefahren! Der Fahrer steht schön zentral über dem Bike, nicht wie viele andere nach hinen gelegt aus Panik.
Das Foto mit dem sichtbaren Blitz finde ich vom Stilmittel super, aber die Action die vom Fahrer ausgeht find ich wiederum nicht so gut. Anlieger ohne Drücken und Tieflage, einfach so durchgefahren. Wäre der Blitz nicht, wäre das Foto absolut unspektakulär.


----------



## Loddz (26. Oktober 2010)

@Toshi: Ja bei dem Anlieger war es nicht leicht Action reinzubringen weil man kaum Anfahrt hat  und daher vergleichsweise langsam ist für eine spektakuläre Schräglage.


----------



## nullstein (26. Oktober 2010)

Das auf dem letzten Bild ist doch ein Nerve AM oder?!
Alter Falter...


----------



## Loddz (26. Oktober 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das auf dem letzten Bild ist doch ein Nerve AM oder?!
> Alter Falter...



Klar, das Ding hieß früher (2007) noch Nerve ES (Enduro-Serie).. dafür wird es nunmal auch genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (27. Oktober 2010)

Mein erstes kleine Video...


----------



## timothekid (27. Oktober 2010)

schon cool sein eigenen sprung im video zu sehen


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. Oktober 2010)

nicht mehr so ganz aktuell


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Klar, das Ding hieß früher (2007) noch Nerve ES (Enduro-Serie).. dafür wird es nunmal auch genutzt


frag mich ob da das 2010er modell hinsichtlich stabilität mithalten kann? habe bedenken mit meinem radl größere sprünge zu machen :X


----------



## Thomcomm (29. Oktober 2010)

Versuch macht kluch... 

Früher waren große Sprünge mit dem Hardtail normal, warum sollte heutzutage ein AM mit 140mm Federweg das nicht abkönnen.

Vorausgesetzt, die Fahrtechnik passt und du schmeißt das Radl nicht regelmäßig auf die Steine.

Grüße


----------



## sundawn77 (29. Oktober 2010)

Thomcomm schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch...
> 
> Früher waren große Sprünge mit dem Hardtail normal, warum sollte heutzutage ein AM mit 140mm Federweg das nicht abkönnen.
> 
> ...



weil die Rahmen früher stabiler waren und nicht alles dem Gewicht untergeordnet wurde


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2010)

jo denke auch mittlerweile ist alles so aufs gewicht optimiert, dass es außerhalb des geplanten/einberechnetem einsatzgebiet zu problemen kommen kann.
wobei die fahrräder von canyon ja bis zu einem fahrergewicht von 120kilo zugelassen sind? dh bei meinen 80 kilo müsste ja ne ecke mehr als "am" drin sein.

früher hatte ich ein doublehard komlett aus stahl, das war unzerstörbar. egal ob trail runter treppe rauf oder runter.. meine ganzen räder davor sind alle relativ schnell kaputt gegangen. achter hatte man verdammt schnell drin.

werde canyon mal ne mail schreiben inwieweit das AM solche aktionen mitmacht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Oktober 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> weil die Rahmen früher stabiler waren und nicht alles dem Gewicht untergeordnet wurde


Naja, ein 2005er Nerve ES war auch nicht relevant schwerer als ein aktuelles Nerve AM, das Unterrohr hat sich beim Dagegenschnippen sehr dünn angefühlt u. ausgehalten hat's dennoch alles...
...auch im Bikepark. Siehe mein Fotoalbum...

Weniger fürchten, mehr fahren.

(das soll jetzt jedoch nicht heißen, dass man hirnlos ins Flat von gr. Höhen droppen soll. Damit kriegt man jedes Bike klein)


----------



## sundawn77 (29. Oktober 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, ein 2005er Nerve ES war auch nicht relevant schwerer als ein aktuelles Nerve AM, das Unterrohr hat sich beim Dagegenschnippen sehr dünn angefühlt u. ausgehalten hat's dennoch alles...
> ...auch im Bikepark. Siehe mein Fotoalbum...
> 
> Weniger fürchten, mehr fahren.
> ...



vieles ist reine Propaganda...
Is doch klar dass die Hersteller, die für jede Sparte ein eigenes Modell führen, darauf bedacht sind ihren Kunden zu suggerieren, dass sie ein Zweitbike oder Drittbike brauchen um dann noch Dieses oder Jenes zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (30. Oktober 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, ein 2005er Nerve ES war auch nicht relevant schwerer als ein aktuelles Nerve AM, das Unterrohr hat sich beim Dagegenschnippen sehr dünn angefühlt u. ausgehalten hat's dennoch alles...
> ...auch im Bikepark. Siehe mein Fotoalbum...
> 
> Weniger fürchten, mehr fahren.



Richtig, das Ding hört sich nicht sehr dick an am Unterrohr. Aber entscheidend ist ja, dass die relevanten Stellen stabil gebaut sind. Das weiß man nie aber ich glaube mit einer Mischung aus Fahrtechnik, vielleicht nicht gerade 120kg Fahrergewicht und guten Landungen braucht man sich bei einem AM keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## SoundVibration (1. November 2010)

Dennoch sind die Canyon ES recht dünn. Meins hält auch schon vier Jahre, aber ich habe schon einige (zu viele) mit Dellen gesehen. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, ist Ghost nicht so anfällig (auf Teneriffa Erfahrungen gemacht), etwas schwerer, aber eben dickere Hauptrohre. 
Hier noch was frisch von heute  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y2y7PmPJZs"]YouTube        - Mountainbike Aachen MTB GOPRO HERO.m4v[/nomedia]

SV


----------



## SEB92 (1. November 2010)

Ich war heute in Stromberg unterwegs und muss sagen, dass der neue Trail dort wirklich genial ist/wird.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Geil! Sowas will ich auch


----------



## timothekid (1. November 2010)

stromberg in der nähe sayn?


----------



## SEB92 (1. November 2010)

Nein. Das bei Bingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (1. November 2010)

Von dort sind auch diese Bilder eine Seite vorher, um die es oben u.A. ging.

@Seb: Wenn alle Anlieger/Sprünge fertig sind, dass man kaum mehr bremsen muss.. dann wirds geil


----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. November 2010)

keine sorge, dem torki geht es gut :-D


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. November 2010)

...und dem Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. November 2010)

auch  tat trotzdem etwas weh


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. November 2010)

Hier was aus dem Frühling:


----------



## homerkills (1. November 2010)

da stehen mir aber mindestens 2 leute zu viel rum...da bekäme ich platzangst

sind die fotos zufällig im ahrtal entstanden?kommt mir so bekannt vor?!?!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. November 2010)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> auch  tat trotzdem etwas weh



wie geht das denn?  wolltest du nen frontflip machen?


----------



## -Soulride- (2. November 2010)

Schaut mir bissl so aus als hätte da der Dämpfer im Absprung ausgefedert. Gut das nix passiert ist


----------



## 3ride (2. November 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Schaut mir bissl so aus als hätte da der Dämpfer im Absprung ausgefedert. Gut das nix passiert ist



Yup genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht... zu schnelle Zugstufe?
@MTB-Timmel: Hoffe das tat nicht zu weh... auf alle Fälle "Canyon in action"!

Greez 
3ride


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. November 2010)

boah Tim, was machst du da? Autsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (2. November 2010)

ein frx und ein playzone beim spass haben.


----------



## nismo2002 (3. November 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> ein frx und ein playzone beim spass haben.



Das FRX und das Playzone "beim Spaß haben" ??
Die Biker hatten sicher ihren Spaß, die Bikes haben aber nur müde gelächelt. Nix für ungut... aber sowas fahre ich auch noch mit meinem 'Nerves'.
Beim nächsten Video bitte artgerechte Haltung, vorallem für das FRX...


----------



## timothekid (3. November 2010)

das erste lied?


----------



## Sput (3. November 2010)

FRX Action im Bikepark Beerfelden:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16394786"]Beerfelden - Black Line - on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Maracuja10 (3. November 2010)

Schönes Video 

Das erste Lied (aus dem einen NWD Teil) passt auch echt gut


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. November 2010)

@homerkills: Ja, Teufelsloch.


----------



## homerkills (3. November 2010)

@ timo

dragonette-fixin to thrill


----------



## FFM (3. November 2010)

Man beachte die Faustformel:

Federweg in Zentimeter = Maximale Höhe des Kickers


----------



## steveo282 (3. November 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Man beachte die Faustformel:
> 
> Federweg in Zentimeter = Maximale Höhe des Kickers


hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (4. November 2010)

Sput schrieb:


> FRX Action im Bikepark Beerfelden:


----------



## Starkbier (4. November 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst



doch das stimmt... darren berrecloth (rechtschreibfehler inbegriffen) fährt mit 500mm vorne und hinten


----------



## FFM (4. November 2010)

Starkbier schrieb:


> doch das stimmt... darren berrecloth (rechtschreibfehler inbegriffen) fährt mit 500mm vorne und hinten



Dann stimmt aber die Gleichung nicht mehr. Ich denke der fährt ein 20.000 Setup.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (4. November 2010)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Das FRX und das Playzone "beim Spaß haben" ??
> Die Biker hatten sicher ihren Spaß, die Bikes haben aber nur müde gelächelt. Nix für ungut... aber sowas fahre ich auch noch mit meinem 'Nerves'.
> Beim nächsten Video bitte artgerechte Haltung, vorallem für das FRX...




Kann halt nicht jeder so krass sein wie du 
KLar kann man mit nem FRX härtere Sachen machen, aber dazu braucht man eben auch die Fahrtechnik usw. Für ein Amateurvideo ist es doch sehr gut geworden. _train hard, get pro_


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Kann halt nicht jeder so krass sein wie du
> KLar kann man mit nem FRX härtere Sachen machen, aber dazu braucht man eben auch die Fahrtechnik usw. Für ein Amateurvideo ist es doch sehr gut geworden. _train hard, get pro_



Hier ist jeder CC Fahrer krasser als die Jungs auf dem Video.
Anfänger sein ist ja schön und gut, aber dann muss man halt einfach blöde Sprüche kassieren wenn man nicht fahren kann aber dafür wenigstens dicke Bikes hat *g*

Du würdest doch auch lachen wenn die jemand total stolz ist nen Porsche zu fahren und sich beim Anfahren auf dem Supermarktparkplatz um die eigene Achse dreht *g*


----------



## nullstein (5. November 2010)

Seid ihr alle 12? Lasst die Jungs doch in Ruhe. Oder seid ihr gleich als Fahrtechnikgott auf die Welt gekommen? Wen juckts was für Bikes die Jungs fahren. In eurer Logik muss man sich erst nen AM holen und dann nach einem Jahr, wenn die Technik passt nen FR. Also warum nicht gleich nen FR?
Und glaub mir, der mit dem Porsche lacht über dich, da du offensichtlich ein Neidproblem hast.
So und nun lasst den Schw***vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle 12? Lasst die Jungs doch in Ruhe. Oder seid ihr gleich als Fahrtechnikgott auf die Welt gekommen? Wen juckts was für Bikes die Jungs fahren. In eurer Logik muss man sich erst nen AM holen und dann nach einem Jahr, wenn die Technik passt nen FR. Also warum nicht gleich nen FR?
> Und glaub mir, der mit dem Porsche lacht über dich, da du offensichtlich ein Neidproblem hast.
> So und nun lasst den Schw***vergleich.



Joa, so´n Porsche wär schon geil  Aber man kann es drehen wie man will, wenn er auf dem Parkplatz losfährt und sich dabei im Kreis dreht, lach noch immer ich 

Hier ist niemand als Profi auf die Welt gekommen, ich bin auch nie einer geworden ;-) Aber wer seine Videos ohne Riding-skills online stellt, muss eben mit Gelächter rechnen.


----------



## Starkbier (5. November 2010)

immer wieder schön, wenn die skills wichtiger sind, als der Spaß, den das Video transportiert 

wobei ich noch anfügen möchte..die mega slowmotion sequenzen sind  vllt doch etwas dick aufgetragen^^ 

sonst fand ich das video aber doch recht nett, auch wenn die bikes tatsächlich noch deutlich härter gefahren werden könnten


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2010)

Starkbier schrieb:


> immer wieder schön, wenn die skills wichtiger sind, als der Spaß, den das Video transportiert



Hmm, haste schon recht! Wenn die Jungs dabei prächtig spaß haben ist es doch jut!


----------



## UrnooB (5. November 2010)

mir hats spass gemacht und das ist in meinen augen die hauptsache!!

besser werde ich mit der zeit von selbst und dann hab ich wenigstens schonmal das entsprechende bike dafür!!


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2010)

UrnooB schrieb:


> mir hats spass gemacht und das ist in meinen augen die hauptsache!!
> 
> besser werde ich mit der zeit von selbst und dann hab ich wenigstens schonmal das entsprechende bike dafür!!


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. November 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich war mit meinen Kollegen unterwegs und hab noch paar Aufnahmen gemacht bevor es Winter wird  schaut euchs bitte mal an und sagt was ihr davon haltet, ist noch nicht ganz die Finale Version 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LMRfy-LJig"]YouTube        - The last day of summer[/nomedia]
hoffe es gefällt 

mfg Rob


----------



## Sput (5. November 2010)

Schönes Video... schöne Bikes... Allerdings solltest du es nicht übertreiben mit den harten Sprüngen im Video an die Musik angepasst. Mal isses ganz cool aber wenns zuviel wird gibt es Augenkrebs. 
Aber insgesamt schnöner Schnitt. Erinnert phasenweise an Kranked revolve... Außer das der Trail weniger anspruchsvoll ist ;-)


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. November 2010)

Okay super danke für dein Kommentar 
werde es noch bisschen Nachbearbeiten 
danke


----------



## kNiRpS (5. November 2010)

mir gefällt das video auch sehr gut. auch der schnitt auf die musik ist meiner meinung nach klasse.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. November 2010)

kameratechnisch top gefilmt. der schnitt nervt allerdings teils.. bzw ab der hälfte des videos gehts mir auf die eier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (5. November 2010)

vllt am anfang bisschen viel gepose mit den wheelie ansätzen und bunnyhopps auf dem Feldweg? 

Aber sonst echt gut..besonders gut fand ich den part, an dem ihr teils "verschiedene Wege" nehmt und sozusagen kreuzt....hat mich bissle an Roam erinnert auch wenn der vergleich natürlich sehr hoch gegriffen ist


----------



## homerkills (5. November 2010)

erstaunlich wie ein mtb-video doch polarisieren kann.

was solls..ich kann über gelächter nur lachen 

freut mich wenns es dem einen oder anderen vllt. doch ansatzweise gefallen hat


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. November 2010)

Danke Leute für die Kommentare
freut mich das es gefällen findet, aber auch noch verbesserungsvorschläge gibt 
Klar, ist unser Homtetrail kein Bikepark, aber wenn man unsere Waldverhältnisse hier anschaut ist das schon nicht schlecht 
@homerkills
Natürlich gibt es immer welche, denen Bikevideos mehr oder weniger gefallen, aber ich wäre über Verbesserungsvorschläge deinerseits sehr dankbar

mfg Rob


----------



## SoundVibration (6. November 2010)

Canyon ES 6 unter der Kamera und am Ende in der "Stadtwäsche"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hATTF3jcyM4"]YouTube        - Nightride Mountainbike Aachen MTB 720p GOPRO HERO.m4v[/nomedia]

SV


----------



## T!ll (6. November 2010)

Suchbild


----------



## Jogi (6. November 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Canyon ES 6 unter der Kamera und am Ende in der "Stadtwäsche"
> 
> YouTube        - Nightride Mountainbike Aachen MTB 720p GOPRO HERO.m4v
> 
> SV



Was für ne Lampe hastn da? Sieht ziemlich schwach aus


----------



## SoundVibration (7. November 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Was für ne Lampe hastn da? Sieht ziemlich schwach aus



Halogen, 12 V, 25W overboost mit 14,4 V, sollte wie 35 W leuchten. Aber die Kamerabelichtung erzeugt deutlich schwächeren Eindruck, ich hatte Spot-Belichtung diesmal eingestellt. Schaue aber schon seit geraumer Zeit auf eine Wilma oder Betty, davon sind jene aber noch nicht günstiger geworden  SV


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. November 2010)




----------



## -Soulride- (7. November 2010)

Schickes Bild, nur nächstes mal andere Klamotten anziehen. Weiß auf weißem Grund wirkt leider nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2slow4U (7. November 2010)

Ist aber ein schönes Suchbild...


----------



## Napoli94 (9. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10078
Hier mal mein Es 7 von 2009 auf den Hometrails nix besonderes. Langweiliger Sonntag halt


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (15. November 2010)

Hey leute

hab das Video jetzt nochmal bisschen überarbeite und jetzt ist die finale Version on :-D
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10184/h


mfg Rob


----------



## nakNAK (15. November 2010)

sehr geiles video rob


----------



## LeonF (16. November 2010)

Find ich auch...  War der mit dem "I love Roma"- Pullover zufällig beim Canyon Freeride Jugendcamp 2010 dabei, oder täusch ich mich da?  
sry für OT...


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (18. November 2010)

Danke Jungs )

ja der mit dem I lOve rom pulli war ich :-D und ich war beim Jugendcamp dabei : ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (18. November 2010)

Ha! dann kenn' ich dich!  ich glaub, wir ham öfter an einem tisch gegessen... Bist nächstes mal wieder dabei? 

PS: und bin schon wieder weg...


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. November 2010)

Rückblick an den Anfang der Saison...

Nur für Geübte?




Na, so sonderlich schwer war der Aufstieg dann doch nicht...



 

Der brave Bergsteiger nimmt auf die Hüttn natürlich ein Holzscheitl mit...






 


Und wieder runter...









"Geht's scho?"








Lässig abwechslungsreicher Trail: erst felsig/technisch, dann superlustige Schotterreissn und gegen Ende flowig-schneller Waldtrail...
...in dem uns dann schlussendlich dann heftige Regenschauer erwischt haben. 

Nun also Schotterreissnsurfen...



(unter anderem deshalb so lustig, weil man das Bike teilweise einfach "gehen lassen" muss und im rutschenden Schotter mit runter rutscht. Da stellt sich's dann auch schon mal ein bisserl quer, wie auf diesen beiden Bildern zu sehen. Fühlt sich heeerrlich an.)





Und aus. Schön war's!





Fotos: Regina.


----------



## _Sebo_ (20. November 2010)

Überragend!


----------



## Cortezsi (20. November 2010)

Traumhaft, das mit dem Schotter ist bestimmt noch lustiger als im festeren Schnee "quer" runter zu surfen.


----------



## Quellekatalog (20. November 2010)

Sehr geile Bilder, wie immer. Nächstes Mal bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (20. November 2010)

LeonF schrieb:


> Ha! dann kenn' ich dich!  ich glaub, wir ham öfter an einem tisch gegessen... Bist nächstes mal wieder dabei?
> 
> PS: und bin schon wieder weg...


:-D das kann gut sein  in welcher Gruppe warst du? und welches bike bist du gefahren? 
mal schauen.. bin ja nächstes Jahrs chon 17...


----------



## Napoli94 (21. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10294
hier mal nen Bike Einblick von Stuttgart xD


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10294
> hier mal nen Bike Einblick von Stuttgart xD




Sehr sinnvolle Verwendung dieser hässlichen Innenstadt.

Aber wo ist da ein Torque?


----------



## Napoli94 (21. November 2010)

Das Torque steckt unter der Helmkamer haha des weiße mit den gelben Deemax is meins xD ganz am anfang und bei 0:24 sieht man es
Macht sich Stuggi 21 eigentlich im übringen Deutschland bemerkbar?!


----------



## Napoli94 (21. November 2010)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (21. November 2010)

Am Start war mein Torqe ES sowie ein FRX


----------



## -Soulride- (21. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10294
> hier mal nen Bike Einblick von Stuttgart xD



Das is natürlich genau die Werbung die wir fürs Mountainbiken brauchen. Zwei Typen die vermutlich an einem Samstag Nachmittag mitten in der Fußgängerzone Treppen runterfahren und von hinten an irgendwelchen Passanten vorbeirauschen. Die werden jetzt bestimmt mehr Verständnis und Akzeptanz für unseren Sport haben. Habt ihr toll gemacht Jungs...

Damits nicht ganz Off-Topic wird noch was von mir:

















Bilder 1 und 2 von Bayer hier aus dem Forum, 3 und 4 von meinem Kumpel Johannes. Danke an beide!


----------



## DerMolch (21. November 2010)

Jau, immer schön rücksichtslos durch die Menschen heizen! Tut dem Abbild unseres Sports in der Öffentlichkeit sicher so richtig gut! 
Eigentlich sollte man ja langsam schlauer werden... Einfach zum Kotzen solche Spackos!

...und dann feige das Video löschen *g*


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. November 2010)

Lässige Fotos!


----------



## homerkills (22. November 2010)

wenig überragende quali..einzelbilder aus videoaufnahme.


----------



## FFM (22. November 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Am Start war mein Torqe ES sowie ein FRX



Man beachte wieder die Faustformel, Federweg in mm = Maximale Sprunghöhe in mm!


----------



## Jogi (22. November 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Man beachte wieder die Faustformel, Federweg in mm = Maximale Sprunghöhe in mm!



nur zur Info: Der junge Mann ganz vorne fuhr ein Hardtail


----------



## schappi (23. November 2010)

Sieht aus wie eine gute Strecke für einen Nightride


----------



## Jogi (23. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine gute Strecke für einen Nightride



schon, aber leider fährt nachts die Gondel nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (23. November 2010)

wo das wetter ja nicht so mitspielt, mal ein paar bilder von schönen tagen


----------



## cobn (24. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10078
> Hier mal mein Es 7 von 2009 auf den Hometrails nix besonderes. Langweiliger Sonntag halt



wofür braucht man HIER ein torque?
ein yellowstone würde sogar reichen..


----------



## nakNAK (24. November 2010)

ich mag das stuttgart video. man kann auch in der statd spass haben.
zwar teilweise etwas knapp mit den passanten...

mountenbiken braucht keine akzeptanz oder werbung. mir machts spass


----------



## xTr3Me (24. November 2010)

nakNAK schrieb:


> ich mag das stuttgart video. man kann auch in der statd spass haben.
> zwar teilweise etwas knapp mit den passanten...
> 
> mountenbiken braucht keine akzeptanz oder werbung. mir machts spass



Sorry aber bei solchen Aussagen braucht man sich nicht wundern warum MTBer bei vielen nicht-Bikern einen schlechten Ruf haben. Echt peinlich. Ich hoffe nur du bist <15 Jahre alt, ansonsten kann dir niemand mehr helfen


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2010)

cobn schrieb:


> wofür braucht man HIER ein torque?
> ein yellowstone würde sogar reichen..


Muss er sich jetzt ein Hardtail kaufen um auf dem Weg fahren zu DÜRFEN? 

So ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## Cortezsi (25. November 2010)

nakNAK schrieb:


> ich mag das stuttgart video. man kann auch in der statd spass haben.
> zwar teilweise etwas knapp mit den passanten...
> 
> mountenbiken braucht keine akzeptanz oder werbung. mir machts spass



Dieses "... MIR machts spass..." bringt es eigentlich auf den Punkt.
Wegen solcher egoistischen Einstellungen kommt der MTB-Sport zu einem schlechtem Ruf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobn (25. November 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Muss er sich jetzt ein Hardtail kaufen um auf dem Weg fahren zu DÜRFEN?
> 
> So ein Schwachsinn...



man kann sich natürlich auch alles immer so zurechtbiegen wie es gerade passt oder? 

ich habe zu keinem zeitpunkt behauptet dass er sich ein ht kaufen soll, frage nur wieso man auf DIESEM "trail" ein torque braucht. vielleicht gibts ja 200meter weiter ne reinrassige freeridestrecke... man weiß es nicht..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2010)

cobn schrieb:


> man kann sich natürlich auch alles immer so zurechtbiegen wie es gerade passt oder?
> 
> ich habe zu keinem zeitpunkt behauptet dass er sich ein ht kaufen soll, frage nur wieso man auf DIESEM "trail" ein torque braucht. vielleicht gibts ja 200meter weiter ne reinrassige freeridestrecke... man weiß es nicht..



man kann sich natürlich auch alles immer so zurechtbiegen wie es gerade passt oder? 

niemand hat zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt behauptet, dass man auf DIESEM trail ein torque braucht, frage nur vielleicht hat ER nur ein bike und kann sich als junger bursche vielleicht nicht für jeden trail das passende bike leisten... man weiß es nicht...


----------



## nadgrajin (25. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sorry aber bei solchen Aussagen braucht man sich nicht wundern warum MTBer bei vielen nicht-Bikern einen schlechten Ruf haben. Echt peinlich. Ich hoffe nur du bist <15 Jahre alt, ansonsten kann dir niemand mehr helfen



Ist wie bei den Snowboardern, die sind ja auch alle dauerbekifft obwohl es nicht stimmt, aber so ist teilweise die Meinung eben von dieser Gruppe, oder die Leute die auf Techno Veranstaltungen gehen sind auch dauerbreit.

Den Ruf wird man nicht ändern können, den es ist kein Sport für die breite Masse.

@cobn

Er fährt dort wohl ein Torque weil er es sich leisten kann eines dort zu fahren. Sorry, aber es ist doch *******gal was für ein Bike jemand über eine Strecke bewegt und wenn er sich ein Torque kauft um damit täglich morgens seine Brötchen zu holen.


----------



## DerMolch (25. November 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Ist wie bei den Snowboardern, die sind ja auch alle dauerbekifft obwohl es nicht stimmt, aber so ist teilweise die Meinung eben von dieser Gruppe, oder die Leute die auf Techno Veranstaltungen gehen sind auch dauerbreit.
> 
> Den Ruf wird man nicht ändern können, den es ist kein Sport für die breite Masse.
> 
> ...



Also ich trage mein Torque immer über die Straße weil es ja nur für den Wald gebaut ist  Aber auch dort fahre ich damit NUR anspruchsvolle Trails, denn falls wer sieht das ich damit auf nem Forstweg fahre..... Ohhhh mein gott!!!!!!


----------



## cobn (25. November 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> man kann sich natürlich auch alles immer so zurechtbiegen wie es gerade passt oder?
> 
> niemand hat zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt behauptet, dass man auf DIESEM trail ein torque braucht, frage nur vielleicht hat ER nur ein bike und kann sich als junger bursche vielleicht nicht für jeden trail das passende bike leisten... man weiß es nicht...


 
es hat aber auch niemand behauptet, dass jemand behauptet hat dass man für diesen trail ein torque braucht 
wir drehen uns gerade im kreis 

und mit leisten und nicht leisten können hat das auch nichts zu tun. 
von mir aus kann er ja auch gerne mitm DH da längs fahren, ich frage ja nur ob man torque für eine solche strecke braucht. braucht man sicher nicht, kann man aber haben  will doch hier keinem an die karre fahren

aber wenn wir uns schonmal so nett unterhalten:

ist ein torque, welches auch immer, tourentauglich?
(das alpinist lasse ich mal aussen vor)
50km + 500-1000hm ohne dass man dran kaputt geht?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2010)

wir drehen uns nicht im kreis. sieh einfach ein, dass du dir deine sinnlose bemerkung besser gespart hättest.
und wenn du niemandem an die karre fahren willst, wieso tust du dann genau das? das nächste mal einfach erst denken, dann schreiben.

zur tourentauglichkeit: ja, ist es.


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. November 2010)

sooo,jetzt geben wir uns alle die hand und haben uns wieder lieb!


----------



## cobn (25. November 2010)

sowieso.
ausserdem wurde meine frage ja sachgemäß beantwortet und fürs nächste mal weiß ich ja nun auch bescheid


----------



## T!ll (25. November 2010)

Och Jungs es ist doch egal mit welchem Bike man was fährt, der Spaß steht doch im Vordergrund!

Achja, Galerie 
Hier was von gestern...









Hat ordentlich geregnet und war ziemlich kalt, trotzdem schön


----------



## nakNAK (25. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sorry aber bei solchen Aussagen braucht man sich nicht wundern warum MTBer bei vielen nicht-Bikern einen schlechten Ruf haben. Echt peinlich. Ich hoffe nur du bist <15 Jahre alt, ansonsten kann dir niemand mehr helfen




is ja echt mal mega peinlich was ich hier von mir gebe.
immer diese gutmenschen... 

1. sagte ich es sei teilweise etwas knapp mit den passanten, 
2. was ist verkehrt daran, auch mal in der stadt seinen spass zu suchen? 
3. ja aber der ruf, blabla und bla 
4. im alter stark verschätzt 
5. mir braucht keiner helfen 
6. biken macht mir immernoch spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakNAK (25. November 2010)

tolle smilies. jetzt fühl ich mich doch wieder wie 15.
oh sch**** ich muss ins bett


----------



## -Soulride- (25. November 2010)

nakNAK schrieb:


> 5. mir braucht keiner helfen



Fehler im Satz. Es muss heißen "Dir kann keiner mehr helfen".


----------



## xTr3Me (25. November 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Fehler im Satz. Es muss heißen "Dir kann keiner mehr helfen".


----------



## Cortezsi (26. November 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Fehler im Satz. Es muss heißen "Dir kann keiner mehr helfen".


----------



## nakNAK (26. November 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Fehler im Satz. Es muss heißen "Dir kann keiner mehr helfen".


----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. November 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Achja, Galerie
> Hier was von gestern...
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja der Hexenpfad, immer wieder eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung  
Das letzte mal habe ich meinen Tacho dort verloren, also wenn du was findest


----------



## T!ll (26. November 2010)

Werde die Augen offen halten bei der nächsten Fahrt ;-)


----------



## T!ll (28. November 2010)

Heute die erste Fahrt im Schnee, hab mich selten so oft abgelegt


----------



## xTr3Me (28. November 2010)

Schöner Weg  - schaut bisl ähnlich aus wie die fränkische schweiz. 
wie hoch sind bei euch die berge? bei uns gehts immer so von 250-520hm, mehr ist meist nicht drin 
welche klamotte hat da denn den canyon schriftzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (28. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schöner Weg  - schaut bisl ähnlich aus wie die fränkische schweiz.
> wie hoch sind bei euch die berge? bei uns gehts immer so von 250-520hm, mehr ist meist nicht drin
> welche klamotte hat da denn den canyon schriftzug?



Joa ist von der Höhe recht ähnlich, aber könnte ruhig mehr sein 
Die kurze Hose


----------



## jaamaa (28. November 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute die erste Fahrt im Schnee, hab mich selten so oft abgelegt



Moin,
wenn du noch die Fat Alberts drauf hast, versuch es doch mal mit Muddy Mary. Ich war erstaunt was die für'n Gripp haben. Schnee ist da kein Thema!






_Bild ist aus dem Vid geschnitten_


----------



## T!ll (28. November 2010)

Danke für den tipp, hab zur Zeit vorne Minion und hinten Larsen TT, also nicht die optimale Winterbereifung


----------



## julius09 (28. November 2010)

@t!ll wo ist das nochmal?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (5. Dezember 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Danke für den tipp, hab zur Zeit vorne Minion und hinten Larsen TT, also nicht die optimale Winterbereifung



Hey Till,

jetzt seh ich auch mal den Lenker, Schick ! Genau wie die Pedale ! Ja und zu der Hose muss ich ja nix sagen ne 

Gruß aus KO


----------



## öughm (6. Dezember 2010)

soo heute mal ein wenig im Siebengebirge unterwegs gewesen, am Anfang wars supergeil aber später leider viel zu kalt ---> falsche handschuhe und schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (7. Dezember 2010)

wo sind die Bilder???


----------



## T!ll (8. Dezember 2010)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Ja und zu der Hose muss ich ja nix sagen ne
> 
> Gruß aus KO



Aha dann wird mir auch klar wer sich hinter dem Namen verbirgt


----------



## Schiltrac (19. Dezember 2010)

Einmal mit ein wenig Schnee:




 

und einmal ohne Schnee, dafür mit viel Matsch:




 

mfg schiltrac


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Dezember 2010)

was das für ein lied im schneevid?


----------



## Schiltrac (19. Dezember 2010)

@ xTr3Me:

Five Feet Of Snow (miami horror remix) - The dirty secrets


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Schiltrac:

sehr cool wie du das Bike mehrmals kurz vorm Wegrutschen eingefangen hast.

Verrat mal wie du die HDPro seitlich am Rahmen und unterm Tretlager festgemacht hast. Am besten mitm Bild. Ich hab so ziemlich alle Befestigungen ausprobiert, bei mir wackelt es so gut wie immer. Selber nen Halter gebaut?


----------



## much175 (20. Dezember 2010)

sehr cooles Wintervideo mit super Kameraeinstellungen!

Da sieht man erstmal, wie die Kette schön hüpft und wackelt^^


----------



## Schiltrac (20. Dezember 2010)

@Freeman: ich habe leider grad kein Bild zur Hand. Ich habe einfach den Vented Helmet Strap genommen und beide Bänder um dem Rahmen getan und dann fest in der Halterung verzurrt. Das eher viereckige Unterrohr ist dann schon von Vorteil.

@much175: thx


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Dezember 2010)

ich fand die stört dann ziemlich arg beim Treten, gleiches gilt auch für die Montage an der Kettenstrebe. Ich werds mal testen und danke für die Tipp mit dem Helmmount.


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10294
> hier mal nen Bike Einblick von Stuttgart xD



superlässig jungs! beneide euch um eure bikebeherrschung! eines von den bike-videos, bei denen ich mir denk' ich hab meine jugend vergeudet!
laßt euch nicht runtermachen ! wer das nicht super & cool findet ist scheintot & sollte sich eingraben lassen! (von wegen: "image von dem sport")
keep going!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Das is natürlich genau die Werbung die wir fürs Mountainbiken brauchen. Zwei Typen die vermutlich an einem Samstag Nachmittag mitten in der Fußgängerzone Treppen runterfahren und von hinten an irgendwelchen Passanten vorbeirauschen. Die werden jetzt bestimmt mehr Verständnis und Akzeptanz für unseren Sport haben. Habt ihr toll gemacht Jungs...


----------



## Schmok (22. Dezember 2010)

Hm das Vid iss ja eher null ^^


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2010)

sicher, bike-god!
"...what's in a name...!"


----------



## Suicyclist (22. Dezember 2010)

tane schrieb:


> superlässig jungs! beneide euch um eure bikebeherrschung! eines von den bike-videos, bei denen ich mir denk' ich hab meine jugend vergeudet!
> laßt euch nicht runtermachen ! wer das nicht super & cool findet ist scheintot & sollte sich eingraben lassen! (von wegen: "image von dem sport")
> keep going!



Zeugt für mich eher von unterdurchschnittlicher Selbstbeherrschung als von überdurchschnittlicher Bikebeherrschung!
So wirklich "uncool" isses zwar nicht, zumindest aber "grenzwertig".

Fußgängerzonen tragen ihren Namen nicht ohne Grund; ich fahre ja auch nicht mit dem Motorrad durch Einkaufspassagen! (Obwohl ich noch lange nicht "scheintot" bin...)

Ob das jetzt aber "imageschädigend" für MTBler ist, mag ich bezweifeln. Abiturientinnen auf Hollandrädern sind in Fußgängerzonen genauso fehl am Platze!


----------



## Schmok (22. Dezember 2010)

Dito


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ein Galerie-Thread, kein Suderantenthread...

...also, Fotos!







Betty, Torque u. ich bei einer kleinen Zwischenspielerei bei der Abfahrt von einem 1600hm-Trageberg im Salzkammergut.


----------



## timtim (22. Dezember 2010)

gehts hier nicht um bilder ?



_*mr.schwindelfrei @schotti65 letzte woche auf la palma*_


tim²


----------



## T!ll (23. Dezember 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> gehts hier nicht um bilder ?



Sollte es zumindest


----------



## 3ride (29. Dezember 2010)

Verabschiede mich aus dem Canyon-Forum mit ein paar bewegten Bildern vom Herbst am Semmering (nichts Hochwertiges, aber zumindest bewegt )

Hab mein Torque Dropzone/Custom schon gar nicht mehr, aber trotzdem erst jetzt Zeit gefunden noch ein kurzes Video zu schneiden.

Jaja, ich weiß... nächstes Mal nehmen wir ein Stativ mit und ich werd mir inzwischen ein paar Eurer Videos ansehen um dann qualitativ mehr bieten zu können  - dann aber in einem anderen Herstellerforum hier...

Viel Spaß, einen guten Rutsch und danke für ein sehr belebtes und interessantes Forum hier!!!


Greez
3ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (29. Dezember 2010)

Warum hasts verkauft?


----------



## 3ride (29. Dezember 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7870507"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Warum hasts verkauft?



Habs mir gekauft, weil ich ein Bike wollte mit dem man auch noch die eine oder andere Tour fahren kann. Ich war zwar sehr zufrieden damit, aber ich habe die "Tourentauglichkeit" nicht wirklich ausgenutzt.


Greez
3ride


----------



## Stango (30. Dezember 2010)

Was hatte das den für ne Größe ?


----------



## 3ride (1. Januar 2011)

M

Greez
3ride


----------



## Loods (2. Januar 2011)

Wenig Action, dafür viiiiiel Schnee!


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Januar 2011)

Anti Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (6. Januar 2011)

Anti schnee gefällt !!


----------



## RolfK (6. Januar 2011)

Winterberg gefällt . Schön war's diesen Sommer dort.


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Januar 2011)

und noch eins, weil es sooooo schön war:


----------



## T!ll (6. Januar 2011)

schöne Fotos, freue mich auf den Sommer


----------



## julius09 (6. Januar 2011)

Man kommt echt ins träumen...


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. Januar 2011)

Mir geht es ganz genauso!!!
Bin so froh wenn die weiße ******* weg ist...


----------



## Mecka-Joe (7. Januar 2011)




----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Januar 2011)

Hey Mecka Joe:

wenn das Bild aus der hiesigen Umgebung kommt, bitte mal Info an mich wo dieses
hübsche Konstrukt sich befindet. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Januar 2011)

Das Teil findest du bei Baienfurt / Kickach.
Wenn du von Köpfingen aus kommst, dann
im Wald(Baumgartenwald) rechts halten.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

Wie weit biste noch gekommen?


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Januar 2011)

Bis hier hin.





Die Bilder stammen von 21.06.2010 aus den Dolos.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Januar 2011)

"utia vaciara" ?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Januar 2011)

@Mecka-Joe: merci für die info


----------



## Mecka-Joe (9. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> "utia vaciara" ?



richtig


----------



## Frank1337 (9. Januar 2011)

Man sieht das Bike jetzt zwar gar nicht (Grand Canyon AL), aber ich hab mal erste Tests mit der GoPro HD gemacht die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCgoqc3SQb0"]YouTube        - Erster GoPro HD Test[/nomedia]


----------



## cougar1982 (19. Januar 2011)

letzte woche hatte ich mal wieder bodenkontakt und das aus ca 25km/h. auf gerader strecke ist mein rad plötzlich unter mir stehen geblieben. nur ich bin dann wietergeflogen.






und noch ein kleines video





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LA5Lv8qOWU&feature=player_profilepage"]YouTube        - tech1[/nomedia]


----------



## Loods (19. Januar 2011)

Das is aber ne fiese Falle.
Die Klickpedale geben dem ganzen Abstieg natürlich noch mehr Reiz


----------



## laleso (19. Januar 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Das is aber ne fiese Falle.
> Die Klickpedale geben dem ganzen Abstieg natürlich noch mehr Reiz



...und die Sattelüberhöhung tut ihr Übriges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (19. Januar 2011)

die pedale haben mich zum glück losgelassen. die guten xtr lassen einen aber im falle eines sturzes auch recht schnell los. 

nach der ersten schecksekunde wars trotzdem irgendwie lustig


----------



## Frank1337 (20. Januar 2011)

Hier mal Teile meiner Hausstrecke (chillig)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHNLHFCnyI0"]YouTube        - Hausstrecke[/nomedia]


----------



## T!ll (30. Januar 2011)

Sonne und Flow pur am Sonntag...


----------



## julius09 (30. Januar 2011)

Hinter welcher burg hast du dich dort versteckt??


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Januar 2011)

Schöner Tag





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## T!ll (31. Januar 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Hinter welcher burg hast du dich dort versteckt??



Na das ist doch echt einfach zu erraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (31. Januar 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Na das ist doch echt einfach zu erraten



Hmm ich finde das rätsel recht schwer...aber hilf mir auf die sprünge


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich würde sagen... es ist die Nürburg 

Die Gegend wollen wir im März unsicher machen


----------



## tiss79 (31. Januar 2011)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Schöner Tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, jetzt weiß ich wie es zur Zeit am Buck aussieht .


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Januar 2011)

Bremsklotz61 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen... es ist die Nürburg
> 
> Die Gegend wollen wir im März unsicher machen



das glaub ich nicht ...


----------



## T!ll (31. Januar 2011)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (31. Januar 2011)

war auch ins blaue geraten


----------



## much175 (31. Januar 2011)

@T!ll, schönes Bild


----------



## julius09 (1. Februar 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Hinter welcher burg hast du dich dort versteckt??



Mein Gehirn hat mir doch verraten wo du dich versteckt hast 
Den Trail will ich schon lange mal fahren...hast dich aber nicht erwischen lassen oder??


----------



## nadgrajin (1. Februar 2011)

Ich würde eher auf eine der Burgruinen in Königswinter tippen.


----------



## Schiltrac (15. Februar 2011)

Uii den Fred gibts noch^^

Na dann etwas von mir:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/182045/

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (6. März 2011)




----------



## Schiltrac (12. März 2011)

Sind alle Canyon-Fahrer Winterscheu? Oder hat es in D einen Meter Schnee???? 

Na hier mal ein Testlauf für ein grosses Filmprojekt von meinem Kumpel und mir.
(Es gieng vorallem um den Schnitt...)


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/185598/?trk=vlogo

mfg


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. März 2011)

Schönes Video


----------



## vela99 (12. März 2011)

etwas weniger Aktivität wegen weniger Lichtes am Nachmittag aber keine Winterpause in Spanien:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd5s2mIs6Hc"]YouTube        - LANZADERA[/nomedia]


----------



## Loods (12. März 2011)

Heute in Korb bei Wahnsinns-Temperaturen


----------



## klueny (12. März 2011)

Ouu das war gut


----------



## T!ll (12. März 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> (Es gieng vorallem um den Schnitt...)



Der ist sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Loods (14. März 2011)

Und weils so viel Spaß gemacht hat, hier noch das Bild zum Sprung


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2011)

Ach den Fred gibts auch noch  - hab doch gestern erst ne Schlüsselstelle geknackt, ging total easy:





(wobei das Schwierige, eine schiefe rutschige Steinplatte, erst danach kommt- Kenda sei Dank bin ich nicht gerutscht) ...sieht man hier ganz gut:



 (Fahrer M.R.)


Foto @Renn.Schnecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (15. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach den Fred gibts auch noch  - hab doch gestern erst ne Schlüsselstelle geknackt, ging total easy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, gefällt mir gut. Die Wurzel in der ersten Stufe scheint ja auch an der "falschen" Stelle zu sein. Respekt


----------



## much175 (19. März 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Uii den Fred gibts noch^^
> 
> Na dann etwas von mir:
> 
> ...




haahaaaa,
unser Rider vom Snowride ist zurück, da bin ich noch auf ganz viele wilde Kameraeinstellungen gespannt^^


----------



## Flink (20. März 2011)

edit


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2011)

Canyon verfolgt Liteville:


----------



## Suicyclist (21. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Canyon verfolgt Liteville:



Sieht eher aus nach "Pink Panther versus Freddy Krüger"!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Canyon verfolgt Liteville


Schnapp es! TÖTE es!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (21. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Canyon verfolgt Liteville:



Erinnert mich an mein Wochenende, aber dem Kerl komm ich einfach noch nicht ganz hinterher


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2011)

Am Rad liegts nicht


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2011)

Mach das LV platt..!!


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2011)

Bildchen aus Wildbad


----------



## T!ll (21. März 2011)

Endlich Frühling


----------



## M!ke (21. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Sieht eher aus nach "Pink Panther versus Freddy Krüger"!



harharhar...trifft es gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wildbad


Muss ich dieses Jahr auch endlich mal hin...




Suicyclist schrieb:


> Freddy Krüger


Dürfte das Platzangst Jersey sein - hapich auch


----------



## nadgrajin (22. März 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Endlich Frühling



Mal wieder ein schönes Foto was zeigt was das Nerve doch alles mitmacht. Wenn ich mir das anschaue weiß ich sofort das einige direkt wieder meinen man braucht dafür einen 18kg Freerider.


----------



## el martn (22. März 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Endlich Frühling




JAAAAAWOOOOHL Till,

zeigs uns!

el martn


----------



## motoerhead (22. März 2011)

ja geil!!!!!111 man und ich habe immer schiss um mein radel.
jetzt gibt es keine ausrede mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (22. März 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> ja geil!!!!!111 man und ich habe immer schiss um mein radel.
> jetzt gibt es keine ausrede mehr!



Du weist nicht wie er gelandet ist und das Rad danach aussah


----------



## Flink (22. März 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schönes Foto was zeigt was das Nerve doch alles mitmacht. Wenn ich mir das anschaue weiß ich sofort das einige direkt wieder meinen man braucht dafür einen 18kg Freerider.




das verstehe ich sowieso nicht! mein torque fr wiegt 15,5 und macht alles mit


----------



## vela99 (22. März 2011)

Flink schrieb:


> das verstehe ich sowieso nicht! mein torque fr wiegt 15,5 und macht alles mit



......und mein Alpinist 14.00Kg und macht auch alles mit.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. März 2011)

Und mein AM 13,4kg auch. Bin ich jetzt der King?


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. März 2011)

den 14kg aufbau würd ich gerne sehen!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (22. März 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> den 14kg aufbau würd ich gerne sehen!!!



das 2010er hatte nen gewicht von 13,4 kilo ohne pedale, also das sollt kein ding sein..


----------



## LeonF (22. März 2011)

mein AM 12,5 kilo auch... sogar ne Woche Bikepark... 

Wer bietet mehr? 

Ach mist... das is ja ne Galerie...


----------



## Flink (22. März 2011)

edit


----------



## nadgrajin (22. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und mein AM 13,4kg auch. Bin ich jetzt der King?



Wenn du Chris heißt ja, sonst nööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. März 2011)

Jetzt frag ich mich woher du meinen namen kennst?


----------



## vela99 (23. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> das 2010er hatte nen gewicht von 13,4 kilo ohne pedale, also das sollt kein ding sein..



Hab nicht nachgewogen, aber grob geschätzt:
Angabe laut Canyon war glaube ich 13.85kg (Für das 2010er). 
Plus Pedale 350g +/-
Minus 200g +/- durch Wechsel auf Tubeless
= 14.00 Kg


----------



## R4b3 (23. März 2011)

Hi,

mein 2010 Alpinist wiegt ca 14,4kg.


----------



## bells0 (23. März 2011)

Tried out a new angle on my Gopro. Attached it on my seat post to get a good view of the forks working. Unfortunately it captured me coming up short on a double and going over the bars!!

Don't laugh too much, my arm hurts!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u7-Jk0lbIY[/nomedia]

youtube may not work for you guys - check this:   [ame="http://vimeo.com/21395253"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## LeonF (23. März 2011)

@ bells0: Dammit, I can't watch it on Youtube...


----------



## Suicyclist (23. März 2011)

"Not available in your country due to UMG content" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flink (23. März 2011)

hidemyass.com eingeben


----------



## Symion (23. März 2011)

Machts mit, aber nicht lange.
Würde von so sprüngen, sofern die Landung nicht superweich erfolgt abraten. Wurde schon einige Nerves im Bekanntenkreis dahingesiecht.


----------



## bells0 (23. März 2011)

Really? - that a German thing? - must be the music i have on it.


----------



## bells0 (23. März 2011)

Argghh - sorry, wish i spoke German, could understand the forum buttons then.................


----------



## bells0 (23. März 2011)

Ooops double post


----------



## Suicyclist (23. März 2011)

Don't worry and never hesitate to ask; there are a lot of English-speaking users here to help you with translation problems!


----------



## bells0 (23. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Don't worry and never hesitate to ask; there are a lot of English-speaking users here to help you with translation problems!



Cheers mate!

My falling off video should be working above now courtesy of Vimeo!!


----------



## T!ll (23. März 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Du weist nicht wie er gelandet ist und das Rad danach aussah


Heil gelandet und Rad sieht noch aus wie vorher 
Landung sieht man auf dem Bild nicht, ist echt schön sanft, also nicht ins Flat


----------



## Suicyclist (23. März 2011)

The harder they come, the harder they fall...!

And that one while wearing just jeans and sneakers.
...but: Ok, you're living on an island. So anything more than palm leaves should be sufficient!


----------



## bells0 (23. März 2011)

Heheheh - yeah, glad i was wearing knee and elbow pads though. Starting to warm up here on our little Island - 16 degrees today!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (29. März 2011)




----------



## napstarr (29. März 2011)

ui hübsch!
wo is das denn? kanaren ?


----------



## martin82 (29. März 2011)

ganz richtig... La Palma


----------



## martin82 (30. März 2011)

da hier so wenig los ist....


----------



## Thomas_v2 (30. März 2011)

@martin82


Wie fährt sich dieser Untergrund denn so? Sieht irgendwie sandig und lose aus.


----------



## much175 (31. März 2011)

@martin82, wirklich Hammerbild!


----------



## bells0 (31. März 2011)

Trip to Hamsterley Forest at the weekend. 

Never been before, so took it easy. Only sampled a small part of the park. Looking forward to heading back and tackling the steep bottom sections - and pushing myself a bit more!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21743232"]Hamsterley Forest on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jobi (31. März 2011)

Cool Video!


----------



## Jobi (31. März 2011)

Cool Video! 
But Pearl Jam fits better than that Golden Brown Gedudel, like we say!

Rock on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bells0 (31. März 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Cool Video!
> But Pearl Jam fits better than that Golden Brown Gedudel, like we say!
> 
> Rock on...



You are so right!! - it was such a nice day that i felt i had to stick Golden Brown in there. More rocking songs for my vids from now on!!


----------



## martin82 (31. März 2011)

@Thomas_v2

ist nur an an wenigen stellen der insel wirklich sandig und lose, sonst oft sehr griffiger aber scharfer vulkanstein, in den wäldern liegen teilweise unheimlich viele nadeln auf den boden -> auch rutschig.... auf jeden fall ein top bike revier und eine wunderschöne insel


----------



## bells0 (31. März 2011)

And..................another vid!!

Trying out new mounts for the Gopro. Car cam and in your face cam!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21746045"]Stainburn - face cam! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ewoodster (2. April 2011)

These are some nice camera angles. Keep up the good work, I enjoy on ride videos.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. April 2011)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. April 2011)

Torque in action:













Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (3. April 2011)




----------



## xTr3Me (3. April 2011)

Die Fotografen der letzten beiden Posts dürfen noch üben


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. April 2011)

Die konzentrieren sich, wie die Fahrer, eher aufs Fahren


----------



## xTr3Me (3. April 2011)

Es gibt ein paar Tricks womit das deutlich besser klappt. Ein Weitwinkelobjektiv kann man so einstellen, dass alles ab 1M Entfernung scharf wird. Dazu ne kurze Belichtungszeit von <1/640 (müsste man testen) und dann passts für ein paar Knipser


----------



## KA-Biker (3. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Fotografen der letzten beiden Posts dürfen noch üben



Cool, dann war meins wohl gelungen..


----------



## xTr3Me (4. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Cool, dann war meins wohl gelungen..



Immerhin halbwegs scharf  - allerdings solltest du mit einem FRX die Stufen schon im Flug mitnehmen


----------



## KA-Biker (4. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Immerhin halbwegs scharf  - allerdings solltest du mit einem FRX die Stufen schon im Flug mitnehmen


 

Da wo das ist, kommst du mit deinem Nerve keine 10m weit ohne aufs Maul zu fliegen


----------



## nadgrajin (4. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Da wo das ist, kommst du mit deinem Nerve keine 10m weit ohne aufs Maul zu fliegen



Was, das doch voll der flowige Trail *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## KA-Biker (4. April 2011)

Wenn du das Steinfeld in Wildbad flowig findest...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/4202


----------



## xTr3Me (4. April 2011)

Da ist doch links ne ca 15cm breite Spur wo man einfach durchfahren kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (4. April 2011)

So! Und jetzt ich! Mit Selbstauslöser! Am Samstag, 02.04.2012 bei leckeren 25° C zwischen Mosel und Hunsrück!


----------



## johnny blaze (5. April 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Am Samstag, 02.04.2012 bei leckeren 25° C zwischen Mosel und Hunsrück!



yes! canyon sind die neuen De Lorean  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Lorean


----------



## nadgrajin (5. April 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> yes! canyon sind die neuen De Lorean  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Lorean



Menno und bei meinen wurde der Fluxkompensator vergessen und den hier



 wollten Sie mich einfach nicht abbauen lassen...


----------



## tiss79 (7. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar Tricks womit das deutlich besser klappt. Ein Weitwinkelobjektiv kann man so einstellen, dass alles ab 1M Entfernung scharf wird. Dazu ne kurze Belichtungszeit von <1/640 (müsste man testen) und dann passts für ein paar Knipser



Guter Tipp . Dann ist da zwar die Bewegungsunschärfe weniger ausgeprägt, dafür alles (leider auch der Hintergrund und was sonst noch auf dem Bild mit nem WW ist) scharf. Dann haste Bilder, die wenig Action rüberbringen.


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2011)




----------



## Jobi (8. April 2011)

Ausgesprochen geil!


----------



## xTr3Me (8. April 2011)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Guter Tipp . Dann ist da zwar die Bewegungsunschärfe weniger ausgeprägt, dafür alles (leider auch der Hintergrund und was sonst noch auf dem Bild mit nem WW ist) scharf. Dann haste Bilder, die wenig Action rüberbringen.



Immernoch besser als ein Mitzieher bei dem nicht nur der Hintergrund sondern auch der Fahrer unscharf ist


----------



## nadgrajin (8. April 2011)

@Eisbein

Sehr geniales Bild.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. April 2011)

Eisbein, Sch.... ist das steil! 
Auf Fotos sehen ja meistens die Strecken viel unspektakulärer aus, als in echt, aber hier krieg ich ja schon allein vom Bild her Schiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (8. April 2011)

@BikeMike
Jetzt komm, dein Bike fährt das doch von Alleine, zumindest dein Neues.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2011)

Gestern: (leider nicht ganz scharf)


----------



## FFM (12. April 2011)

Mal wieder was bewegtes. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22259984"]http://vimeo.com/22259984[/ame]


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2011)

Gestern wurde das schöne Wetter genutzt und ein neuer Sprung getestet:


----------



## Phoenix1977 (12. April 2011)

FFM schrieb:


>


 

WOW was für ein Hammerbild  , gerade durch die unschärfe wirkt es sehr schnell


----------



## FFM (12. April 2011)

Phoenix1977 schrieb:


> WOW was für ein Hammerbild  , gerade durch die unschärfe wirkt es sehr schnell



Es gibt auch bald eins in scharf. Bzw das Bike halt. Aber danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @BikeMike
> Jetzt komm, dein Bike fährt das doch von Alleine, zumindest dein Neues.



Jaja, das Bike schon... wenn nur das Kopfkino nicht wär.  
Wird schon noch werden, hab's ja erst seit knapp 2 Wochen und bin fleißig am üben, sowie am Grenzen versetzen.

Schöne neue Bilder im übrigen!


----------



## Quellekatalog (13. April 2011)

@FFM und Kalle Blomquist,

sehr fesch Buam. Respekt. 

Das Kommentar nach dem Video finde ich super....so ein scheiß kranker Wixer


----------



## FFM (13. April 2011)

Noch ein Bild vom Wochenende.


----------



## ES7.0 (13. April 2011)

@ffm: Cooles Bild, auch wenn mir der Mitzieher schon fast zu arg ist.
Aber bist du dir sicher, dass die Schuhe zu dem Rad passen? Oder warst du vorher auf dem CCler unterwegs?


----------



## FFM (13. April 2011)

@ES7.0: Danke. Hatte vorher ein Nerve AM. Neue Schuhe kommen noch, aber werde wohl dem Klicksystem treu bleiben.


----------



## motoerhead (13. April 2011)

man du sch*** alter kranker w*** !


----------



## LeonF (17. April 2011)

Hier mal eins von mir:
(ich hoff es kann einigermaßen mithalten...)


----------



## Quellekatalog (17. April 2011)

@ LeonF, sehr schön in die Kurve gedrückt!


----------



## fkal (17. April 2011)

super foto! sieht ein bisschen aus wie ein 29er


----------



## Loods (19. April 2011)

Heute beim Zeugs üben...
Das Wetter war wirklich nicht zu übertreffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (20. April 2011)

@ Loods: 
 Saubere Technik!
 Korrektes Bike! 

hast PN...


----------



## Frank1337 (20. April 2011)

Zwar nicht so spektakulär aber Spaß machts allemal 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/22618186"]Eselsweg/Slorburgtrail on Vimeo[/ame]
Die Quali ist leider nicht so toll nach dem Upload... HD hier aufm Rechner sieht 10 mal besser aus


----------



## Loods (20. April 2011)

Heute mal wieder am Ochsenkopf, leider wars nicht gerade mein bester Tag...



Bald kommt mal ein ganzes Video von dseser Woche.


----------



## martin82 (20. April 2011)

ui, fieser chrash, hoffentlich nix passiert

biken unter der woche macht doppelt spass


----------



## Hammy (20. April 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht so spektakulär aber Spaß machts allemal
> Eselsweg/Slorburgtrail on Vimeo
> Die Quali ist leider nicht so toll nach dem Upload... HD hier aufm Rechner sieht 10 mal besser aus



find das Video klasse und den Kameratest au...


----------



## mas7erchief (20. April 2011)

Mein altes Torque.....schlecht wars nicht....


sorry wegen dem gedrehten video....


----------



## CJepunkt (22. April 2011)

Hab die Ski auch schon im Keller! Auf der Gerlitzen (Kärnten) hab ich den Jahresskipass aber noch perfekt ausgenutzt!


----------



## Jobi (22. April 2011)

Sehr geil!!! Beim zweiten Foto kommt die Action extrem geil rüber!
Das würd ich mir noch als Poster machen lassen!


----------



## Maracuja10 (22. April 2011)

Das zweite Foto gefällt mir am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. April 2011)

Heute mal wieder in Winterberg vorbeigeschaut:


----------



## steinbock19 (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
habe heute mal zwei Canyon Fahrer geblitzt.
Die freuen sich doch sicherlich wenn es mal ein paar Bilder von Biken gibt.


----------



## Loods (23. April 2011)

Neues vom Ochsenkopf


----------



## tommyOO (23. April 2011)

steinbock19 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute mal zwei Canyon Fahrer geblitzt.
> Die freuen sich doch sicherlich wenn es mal ein paar Bilder von Biken gibt.
> 
> ...


 
ist doch die FR in Willingen? Warst du heute auch zum knipsen da? War auch unterwegs und hab da Knipser gesehen,weiss nur nicht wo die Fotos sind


----------



## RaceFace89 (24. April 2011)

steinbock19 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute mal zwei Canyon Fahrer geblitzt.
> Die freuen sich doch sicherlich wenn es mal ein paar Bilder von Biken gibt.



da hast du ja mich erwischt 

so,hier nochmal ein paar von freitag





















(haben auch eine gruppe mehrer canyon fahrer bei den northshores abgelichtet, wenn ihr hier seit,einfach melden...)


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2011)

da das letzte bild ja recht gut ankam hier noch eins das meine freundin auf der Hochtourensaisoneröffnung gemacht hat! 






und weiter von der hochtour: 










und die sind letztens bei ner kleinen session im wald entstanden:






und nein, ich bin dabei nicht gestürtzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (25. April 2011)

@Eisbein: schöne Fotos. Ich dachte mir schon wo es in D wohl so schöne Berge giebt... Ist das aus dem Tirol (Hochtour)?

Mal etwas vom Karfreitag: [yt=YouTube - FrÃ¤kmÃ¼nd DH]uQi8iy9deAw&hd=1[/yt]
--> 3h das Bike rauf schieben und dann gefühlte 10min runter donnern... etwas stimmt da nicht 

mfg


----------



## steveo282 (25. April 2011)

wieso habt ihr nicht die gondel genommen?


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2011)

schiltrac: beide touren waren in der Achensee region. 
Ich wohn dort/hier!


----------



## martin82 (25. April 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> @Eisbein: schöne Fotos. Ich dachte mir schon wo es in D wohl so schöne Berge giebt... Ist das aus dem Tirol (Hochtour)?
> 
> mfg



tss tsss, da unterschätzt aber jemand unsere berge... 
die bilder sind auf jeden Fall recht nah der Grenze entstanden (wenn ich mich nicht täusche)

ps. schöne bilder vom Fräcki


----------



## Schiltrac (25. April 2011)

steveo282 schrieb:


> wieso habt ihr nicht die gondel genommen?


 

Die nehmen keine Biker mit rauf (Sind durch die vielen Asiaten verwöhnt)

mfg


----------



## Schiltrac (25. April 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> tss tsss, da unterschätzt aber jemand unsere berge...
> die bilder sind auf jeden Fall recht nah der Grenze entstanden (wenn ich mich nicht täusche)
> 
> ps. schöne bilder vom Fräcki


 
Das wichtigste ist ja, dass wir irgendwo rauf können, um danach wieder runter zu donnern 

ps: thx


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder in Winterberg vorbeigeschaut


Ah, du warst das 

War mit nem Kumpel auch Fr/Sa dort. Die Cam hat leider keine gescheiten Fotos auf der DH zugelassen (zu dunkel)  "draußen" gings besser


----------



## Brinsen (26. April 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/883025


----------



## canyon241 (26. April 2011)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein FRX und Ich in Action
> 
> 
> ...


 


Wow echt geile Bilder


----------



## bells0 (26. April 2011)

Couple more vids from my local tracks from this warm and sunny Easter weekend in Yorkshire:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22881668"]Calverley Woods 22/4/11 on Vimeo[/ame]


[ame="http://vimeo.com/22882191"]Stainburn 25/4/11 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis1997 (26. April 2011)

hi ich hab mal ne frage was haltet ihr von dem Canyon rockzone 2011 
und taugt die Fox van was ??????
ich hab von Freunden gehört das die net so gut sein soll 
stimmt das??


----------



## bells0 (26. April 2011)

Don't speak German mate, but assume your asking what i think of the Rockzone and the Van R fork?

Really happy with the bike. I have dropped the changer and front mech and gone for a 36 ring with chain device.

Bike is quick to accelerate and takes everything i've thrown at it. I would like it to be a little lower though - as not super quick in corners.

The Fork is good - very linear though, so important to get the right weight spring. Takes hits well and seems to hold up ok in corners. I like a bike that i can pick up and ride without too many confusing dials and adjustments to play with. This bike is perfect for that - and at a bargain price!!


----------



## dennis1997 (26. April 2011)

ok danke für die schnelle Antwort ich glaub ich hol mir das bike


----------



## dennis1997 (26. April 2011)

ach und noch was ist es auch geeignet für freeridetouren ?????
und bergauf fahren???


----------



## bells0 (26. April 2011)

Yeah, i reckon so. Not the way i have it - if you have the small chainring and put the seatpost up it will pedal easy enough. Heavy bike though, i wouldn't want to ride it up for too long. Downhill is the fun part!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

canyon241 schrieb:


> Wow echt geile Bilder


Aber deshalb gleich alle 8 Stück zitieren...? 




bells0 schrieb:


> Couple more vids from my local tracks from this warm and sunny Easter weekend in Yorkshire


I really like the trails and the riding ...but the penis and butt views suck  (sorry!) Chest and external views are great!
I'm planning to spend some months on "the island" next year. I'm not quite sure where to go yet... do you have a spare room for me? 


@ dennis1997: bitte nimm es nicht persönlich, aber das hier ist die Galerie, das heißt stille oder bewegte Bilder von Canyon Bikes in Action - plus evtl. Kommentare dazu. Für deine Fragen (die übrigens alle schon mindestens 528673 Mal beantwortet wurden ) gibt es die altbewährte Suchfunktion und andere Themen im Canyon- bzw. Federungs-Unterforum. Danke für dein Verständnis.


@ bells0: don't encourage this young guy to expand his enquiries here! You're a bad boy!


----------



## steveo282 (26. April 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13193/h
In der ersten Sequenz bin ich mit meinem Playzone 2010 zu sehen.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (26. April 2011)

Erster Bikeparkeinsatz in Willingen am Samstag. Macht Spaß !


----------



## tommyOO (26. April 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Erster Bikeparkeinsatz in Willingen am Samstag. Macht Spaß !
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/883845


 
hast nicht zufällig auch auf der FR geknipst?war Samstag auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (26. April 2011)

Ne hab nur am Gap auf der DH geknipst.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. April 2011)

@bergsteiger: 

Liegen in der Anfahrt immernoch so viele lose Brocken rum?


----------



## Cortezsi (27. April 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Couple more vids from my local tracks from this warm and sunny Easter weekend in Yorkshire:



Nice videos!
How many haightmeters do you hafe to boost in your home where you life?
Are there mauntains which high or is it moore plan?


----------



## philipp7586 (27. April 2011)

High Voltage Trail in Öhringen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. April 2011)

2 frx bei der arbeit ;-)


----------



## Cortezsi (27. April 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> 2 frx bei der arbeit ;-)



Sehr locker, von wem ist die Musik/Titel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (27. April 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Sehr locker, von wem ist die Musik/Titel?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann ist das Hockey mit too fake


----------



## fÄlix (28. April 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Nice videos!
> How many haightmeters do you hafe to boost in your home where you life?
> Are there mauntains which high or is it moore plan?



ist das ironisch gemeint?


----------



## Cortezsi (28. April 2011)

fÄlix schrieb:


> ist das ironisch gemeint?



Nein, mich interessiert einfach wie hoch da die Berge sind - vielleicht ist meine Frage recht naiv, aber so richtig "bergig" habe ich UK nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## kNiRpS (28. April 2011)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> High Voltage Trail in Öhringen


öhringen?jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden und muss da mal vorbeischaun 
grüße aus künzelsau


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Nein, mich interessiert einfach wie hoch da die Berge sind - vielleicht ist meine Frage recht naiv, aber so richtig "bergig" habe ich UK nicht in Erinnerung.


Er meinte vermutlich nur dein etwas "lückenhaftes" Englisch 
btw: 20 Sek. Google/Wiki -> Whernside (736 m) höchster Berg Yorkshires


----------



## philipp7586 (28. April 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> öhringen?jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden und muss da mal vorbeischaun
> grüße aus künzelsau



Gerne! Die Trails sind top hergerichtet für den Sommer!
Am besten am Wochenende, dann sind auch die Jungs da, die die Sprünge von ihrer Wetterschutzhaut befreien...
Viel Spaß dort!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (28. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @bergsteiger:
> 
> Liegen in der Anfahrt immernoch so viele lose Brocken rum?



Joa da liegt schon Zeug rum. War aber auch das erste Mal in Willingen, keine Ahnung wieviel da sonst rumgelegen hat.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. April 2011)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Gerne! Die Trails sind top hergerichtet für den Sommer!
> Am besten am Wochenende, dann sind auch die Jungs da, die die Sprünge von ihrer Wetterschutzhaut befreien...
> Viel Spaß dort!



Da muss ich ja tatsächlich mal in meinen Geburtsort zurückkehren!


----------



## philipp7586 (28. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Da muss ich ja tatsächlich mal in meinen Geburtsort zurückkehren!



Jeder ist willkommen!


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. April 2011)

Ma mein neues Rädl auf den richtigen Strecken bewegt:













Und ja, die Lichtverhältnisse waren mehr als beschi$$en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (29. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwBIUFLpTPg"]YouTube        - "Laubwald Flow" Vulkaneifel Mountainbike MTB GoPro Hero HD[/nomedia]

Mein altes Canyon ES 2006 in seiner MYK-Heimat (Mayen Koblenz)
Lange sanfte Downhills voller Flow und Soul des Laubwalds.

Viel Spaß, nutzt Kopfhörer oder Anlage ...


----------



## SoundVibration (1. Mai 2011)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> YouTube        - "Laubwald Flow" Vulkaneifel Mountainbike MTB GoPro Hero HD
> 
> Mein altes Canyon ES 2006 in seiner MYK-Heimat (Mayen Koblenz)
> Lange sanfte Downhills voller Flow und Soul des Laubwalds.
> ...



Hi, für die Freunde der Vulkaneifel und Laubwälder:
Den o.a. Film habe ich wegen eine doppelten Szene inzwischen neu aufgelegt (der alte ist raus!), auch ein kleiner weiterer Downhill ist noch drin. Unter dem Kameramann ein unsichtbares Canyon Hardtail, dahinter das mein ES 6 (tuned .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5VTEb94BGw"]YouTube        - "Laubwald Flow" in der Vulkaneifel Mountainbike MTB GoPro Hero HD[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß
SV


----------



## T!ll (2. Mai 2011)

Habe mal wieder das CC-Bike für eine lockere Runde ausgeführt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Mai 2011)

Servus,
ich bin letzten Samstag im Harz unterwegs gewesen.

Top Wetter am Eckerstausee.
















Was für ein genialer Flow-Trail:

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Loods (2. Mai 2011)

Hier meine vorösterliche Bike Woche !


----------



## Brinsen (2. Mai 2011)

sehr cooles Video


----------



## ecbguerilla (2. Mai 2011)

War das der Ochsenkopf Bikepark?


----------



## Loods (2. Mai 2011)

Jep


----------



## nismo2002 (3. Mai 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Jep



Da habe ich mein Trailflow am Samstag (30.4.) auch ausgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bells0 (3. Mai 2011)

Vid from weekend ride at Hamsterley Forest downhill in the North of England.

The lower section is very steep and rocky, 1st time down so took it a little too slowly as was pretty unsure what was coming - hence the go slow and falling off............

Had an amazingly warm and sunny April over here, everything is dry and dusty. Think the Gopro struggled with the light changes from dark in the woods to bright sunshine!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23206295"]Hamsterely Forest Downhill 1/5/11 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rider_x (3. Mai 2011)

nice vid! coooooool songs!
i've laughed a lot about your stunts ;-)
when i watch your vids i'm thinking of buying a cam too.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2011)

Fotos von @gnafert - auf dem 112:











Das mit dem Trailgrinsen muss ich auf meine alten Tage wohl doch noch lernen...und die Gabel hab ich nach dieser Tour auch "etwas" mehr aufgepumpt ...


----------



## Jobi (9. Mai 2011)

Yeah, das grinsen musst noch üben! 

Bei mir sieht das so aus:





Aber ich glaub das hab ich schon gepostet.

Rock on


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Trailgrinsen muss ich auf meine alten Tage wohl doch noch lernen...


 Ich glaube, manche Leute kucken beim Bob-in-die-Bahn-jagen entspannter 
Aber dennoch SEHR coole Fotos 

PS: ich kenne das, ich kucke auch immer extrem konzentriert


----------



## -Soulride- (10. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...und die Gabel hab ich nach dieser Tour auch "etwas" mehr aufgepumpt ...



A was, unter 60% Sag kann man doch garnicht fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2011)

Erst am letzten Tag hab ich dran gedacht und plötzlich ging alles viel einfacher  - man ist manchmal soo bescheuert....im Flachland passte der Sag so schön.

Kein Post ohne Bild:

@faradfara + sein Torque mit deutlich weniger Sag - Bild von @gnafert:


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2011)

(am wochenende wird das bike mit einigen updates versehen  )


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

@ Eisbein: wunderschönes Foto!  Aber solche Schuhe zum biken?  Auch wenn sie so gut zum Trikot passen... 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Erst am letzten Tag hab ich dran gedacht und plötzlich ging alles viel einfacher  - man ist manchmal soo bescheuert....


Tja, mit einer passenden Stahlfeder würde einem das nicht passieren


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, mit einer *passenden *Stahlfeder würde einem das nicht passieren



Tja, *passend* halt. 
Ein Mitfahrer hatte das Problem, dass er erst vor ort gemerkt hat, dass seine zu weich ist - nicht für Geld und gute Worte gabs eine zu kaufen...Luft gibts aber für lau.


----------



## Battler (11. Mai 2011)

@Eisbein: Schönes Foto! Bin also doch nicht der einzige mit orangener XT-Kleidung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Tja, *passend* halt.
> Ein Mitfahrer hatte das Problem, dass er erst vor ort gemerkt hat, dass seine zu weich ist - nicht für Geld und gute Worte gabs eine zu kaufen...Luft gibts aber für lau.


Tja, die kauft man *ein* Mal passend (am besten nicht direkt vor einem Urlaub ) und dann hat man sie für immer & ewig. Sprunghafte Gewichtsschwankungen gelten nicht als Gegenargument 


Hoffentlich kriege ich bald das OK, eins oder ein paar Fotos der Session von letzter Woche hochzuladen... sollen evtl. noch in einem Printmedium erscheinen, daher ist das noch ungewiss


----------



## -Soulride- (11. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sprunghafte Gewichtsschwankungen gelten nicht als Gegenargument



Doch, tun sie!


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2011)

hey, nichts gegen die schuhe, die sind der hammer und das nicht nur beim laufen.
mit den pedalen die ich hab, hab ich auch genug halt.

und geplant sind noch die passenden xt handschuhe, wenn ich die noch i.wo günstig bekomme. nicht das ich für die handschuhe mehr zahle als für hose und trikot (jeweils 23)...


----------



## -Soulride- (12. Mai 2011)

Bist du auch mal andere gefahren? Mit Skatschuhen komm ich gut klar, aber mit Laufschuhen gehts garnicht. Zu weich, zu tiefes Profil und keine durchgehende Sohle..


----------



## Struppie (12. Mai 2011)

Unterwegs mit schwerem Geraet 




Unterwegs mit schwerem Geraet  by struppie_de4, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Bist du auch mal andere gefahren? Mit Skatschuhen komm ich gut klar, aber mit Laufschuhen gehts garnicht. Zu weich, zu tiefes Profil und keine durchgehende Sohle..



Ich fahre sonst mit Adidas marathon TR (der klassiker) oder mit meinen bergstiefeln.

Die Adidas Competition (die orangen) sind schön leicht und haben ein recht kräftigen/stützenden mittelsohlenbereich. Die Sohle an sich ist recht dünn, flach und schon ziemlich abgenutzt vom training...

Trialen würde ich mit denen jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber so für eine kleine runde wo nicht getragen werden muss, sind die echt super. 
Man schwitzt halt nicht drin.


----------



## Jogi (13. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Bist du auch mal andere gefahren? Mit *Skatschuhen* komm ich gut klar, aber mit Laufschuhen gehts garnicht. Zu weich, zu tiefes Profil und keine durchgehende Sohle..



wusste garnicht, dass man zum Skatspielen spezielle Schuhe braucht 
deshalb hab ich immerzu verloren


----------



## -Soulride- (13. Mai 2011)

Jaja ich habs nachm posten sogar noch gesehen, war aber zu faul es zu ändern 
Wer Fehler findet und so..


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mit den pedalen die ich hab, hab ich auch genug halt.


Der Halt ist absolut nicht das Thema, den habe ich auch mit meinen Nike Free  Ich meinte das was -Soulride- auch erwähnt hat: die Steifigkeit der Sohle. Ich habe 2 Paar 5.10, die Line King und die Impact Karver, erstere sind mir für rauhes Gelände schon fast zu weich (sind etwa identisch mit Skateschuhen), da bei denen auch mit 170mm am Heck noch mächtig Schläge zur Fußsohle durchkommen, was auf Dauer echt unangenehm und auch ermüdend für die Fußmuskulatur wird.


----------



## -Soulride- (13. Mai 2011)

Nein so hab ich das eigentlich nicht gemeint. Mir gings nur drum das meine Laufschuhe zb so weich sind das die Pins nicht vernünftig in der Sohle halten. Nicht das die Sohle aufreisst, aber vom Gefühl her is da einfach zuviel "Spiel", weiß grad nicht wie ichs besser beschreiben soll.
Zu harte Schuhe taugen mir im Gelände mit Flats garnicht. Hab die Shimano DX Dinger mal probiert, die sind aber so steif in der Sohle (Plastik Konsturktion eben) das ich nicht mehr gefühlt hab wo ich eigentlich aufm Pedal steh.


----------



## rider_x (13. Mai 2011)

Es geht nichts über einen schönen fiveten Schuh. Die sind mal echt ihr Geld wert! War vorher mit Rasenfußballschuhen unterwegs, die hatten auch Noppen auf der Sohle. Als ich dann aber zum 5.10 gewechselt bin war es wie als wenn ich vorher mit 5 Reifen aus dem Baumarkt unterwegs gewesen wäre...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2011)

Achso, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Zu steif ist auch nix, klar. Aber bei meiner Auswahl ist das nicht der Fall. Mit den Line King läuft es sich besser, aber die Impact sind besser auf dem Pedal...


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Mai 2011)

Rasenfußballschuhe? okay....da is ja auch alles besser gegen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Mai 2011)

Gestern im Deister:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (15. Mai 2011)

sehr nice


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2011)

Hier das Video zu den Bilden von SamyRsj4 der mit einem Schnitt von 42km/h 10. geworden ist. Der Sieger hatte einen Schnitt von 47km/h. Streckenlänge 3,5km.


----------



## steveo282 (18. Mai 2011)

r3 !


----------



## Frank1337 (19. Mai 2011)

und war mal wieder nach der gefplegten Feierabendrunde mit Kameramitschnitt...
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/23926892"]EdelweiÃ/Kapelle/Gambach on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

Hier mal wieder was vom Flowtrail in Stromberg:





Leider etwas unscharf, das Licht war um die Zeit schon etwas grenzwertig (mehr als man auf dem Foto erahnen kann) und Serienbilder mit Blitzen geht leider schlecht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, da muss ich mal hin. Gibts da noch mehr solcher Sprünge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

Ist definitiv sehr spaßig!  Aber die Sprünge und auch die Strecke ansich kann man eher als gemäßigt bezeichnen -> die Strecke soll auch weniger geübten Fahrern viel Spaß und Entwicklungspotential bieten, das war Bedingung. Mit der Geschwindigkeit kann ma allerdings auch den Spaß deutlich steigern  Einen Teil der Sachen kannst du dir in meinem Album ansehen. Dort fehlt allerdings z. B. das Gap (stepdown 3-4m Weite, gut 1m Höhe), das wurde hier auch schonmal gepostet, war ein super schönes s/w-Bild, weiß aber gerade nicht von wem es war...
Sonst gibt es auf der Strecke zahlreiche Kicker wie den kleinen im Album, teilweise bis zu ~3/4m Höhe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

Nochmal ich 

Hier das nächste Video der Woche.  In der zweiten Hauptrolle ein Torque ES. Ich denke, teecee hat nichts dagegen, dass ich sein Video hier poste...


Beschreibung aus dem IBC-TV:
Um den Endorphin-Spiegel wieder auf Wochenend-Niveau zu bringen gibt es nichts besseres als ein paar Abfahrten vor der Arbeit.

Soundtrack: Arnaud Condé "Flight of the Crow" & "Council of War"
Taken from: "The Bladed Druid III" http://www.jamendo.com/de/album/60748

Flycam operated by Stefan Kluge, www.vebfilm.net


----------



## Loddz (19. Mai 2011)

Smubob und Samy: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7692398&postcount=1946

Das Gap meint er. Der Flowtrail ist gemütlich für jedermann fahrbar und so soll es sein. Mit Tempo gehts dann mehr ab, Spaß macht es definitiv.


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2011)

Smubob,
das Video ist Klasse!


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Mai 2011)

Oh ja! 
Super Idee und klasse Trail. So einen hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustür...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2011)

Loddz schrieb:


> Smubob und Samy: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7692398&postcount=1946
> 
> Das Gap meint er.


Treffer! Genau die Fotos meinte ich.




schappi schrieb:


> Smubob,
> das Video ist Klasse!


Ich weise nochmal drauf hin, dass das Video nicht von mir ist  Aber ich dachte mir, dass euch das gefällt


----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

Jo verdammt cooles Video. 

Die Geräusche die vom dem Bike kommen machen mir Angst.


----------



## Brinsen (20. Mai 2011)

Sehts mir nach... Ist mein erstes Video


----------



## Schiltrac (22. Mai 2011)

So hier mal was von uns, als wir vor 4 Wochen das erst mal am Tamaro waren: 
Leider ist das Video praktisch nur von der ersten Abfahrt, da der obere Teil der Strecke gleich am Morgen wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt wurde und ich am Mittag einen Sturz hatte, der mich über 3 Wochen ins Spital brachte 

mfg


----------



## Murph (23. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein das dein Helm ein bisschen zu groß ist?
Jedenfalls wackelt dein Helm zur Brille ganz gehörig! 

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (24. Mai 2011)

Jep mein Helm ist zu gross^^ Ich habe diesen am Anfang meiner DH Zeit beim lokalen Händler besorgt und der meinte dass der passt. Ich hatte halt noch keine Ahnung und ihm einfach mal geglaubt. Naja, mein "Händler" heisst mittlerweile CRC und ich werde mir während den nächsten 6 Wochen (Hab mind. so lange Bikeverbot  ) eh mal einen neuen, kleineren besorgen^^

Danke


----------



## -Soulride- (26. Mai 2011)

Schau da am besten mal die Sonderangebote durch, hab mich glatt geärgert mir damals einen zum normalen Preis gekauft zu haben..

Und natürlich gute Besserung!


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2011)

grad zurück von der Riviera (Nähe Dolcedo) und etwas faden Trails, aber dafür schönem Frühling - hier ein paar 10sec-draufdrück-losrenn-draufspring-losfahr-grins-Selbstauslöserpics:


----------



## schappi (29. Mai 2011)

Hier noch ein Video vom 1 DH Rennen der Deisterfreunde, bei dem etliche Canyons vom Torque bis zum XC mitgefahren sind. (ein AM hatte dabei leider einen Bruch der Sattelstrebe- bekannte Schwachstelle an SchweiÃnaht) Das Rennen fand nur auf naturbelassen Trails ohne kÃ¼nstliche SprÃ¼nge statt. 3,5km ca 280hm [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSX_ls6dbkI"]YouTube        - âªDeister DH Rennenâ¬â[/nomedia] Vom Profi bis zum Tourenfahrer waren alle dabei und hatten einen MÃ¶rderspaÃ [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSX_ls6dbkI"]YouTube        - âªDeister DH Rennenâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Battler (29. Mai 2011)

Sehr cooles Video! 



> (ein AM hatte dabei leider einen Bruch der Sattelstrebe- bekannte Schwachstelle an Schweißnaht)


Welches Baujahr denn bitte ?


----------



## jaamaa (30. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> bei dem etliche Canyons / ein AM hatte dabei leider einen Bruch der Sattelstrebe- bekannte Schwachstelle an Schweißnaht



Bj. ist egal, welche Farbe hat es? Hoffentlich nicht schon wieder ein Weißes, ich brauch nämlich auch noch ein paar Streben


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2011)

Ist ein weißes gewesen


----------



## Sput (31. Mai 2011)

So hier mal zwei Canyon FRX im Einsatz in Winterberg auf der IXS Downhill Strecke:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24453310"]Winterberg IXS Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Juni 2011)

Sput, ich seh nix!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sput (1. Juni 2011)

komisch der link war gestern noch da...
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24453310"]Winterberg IXS Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bells0 (2. Juni 2011)

Quick look at Hamsterley Forest downhill's Main Line Run

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24562619"]Hamsterley 1/6/11 on Vimeo[/ame]

Looking forward to taking it all at speed now i know how it runs! [steeeep]


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juni 2011)

Gestern im Deister:

















Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Maracuja10 (4. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bilder.. Muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juni 2011)

Woow das erste!!! Raketentrail?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juni 2011)

Danke, das Kompliment gebe ich an den Fotografen weiter.

Ja, das ist der Raketentrail. Dort war ich vorgestern zum ersten Mal. Sehr guter Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (4. Juni 2011)

Tolle Bilder

Freu mich schon, weil morgen sind wir auch wieder dort unterwegs


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Juni 2011)

Sram Enduro Challenge Winterberg 02.06.11:


----------



## >Helge< (6. Juni 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Quick look at Hamsterley Forest downhill's Main Line Run
> 
> Hamsterley 1/6/11 on Vimeo
> 
> Looking forward to taking it all at speed now i know how it runs! [steeeep]



Seems to be quite steep at the end! ....oh, i see!  ....steeeep....should have read it all!


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2011)

Achtet mal auf den 3. Biker, der sich einfach angehängt hat ohne den Sprung zu kennen:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14142]


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2011)

Das Video hätte ich ja auch glatt gepostet, nur leider war ich diesmal nicht mit dem Torque unterwegs 

@ schappi: haben wir dich da gestern getroffen?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Brinsen (13. Juni 2011)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2011)

Schick


----------



## Nexic (13. Juni 2011)

@Brinsen: Super gefahren  Schön das Trailflow in Aktion zu sehen.


----------



## Met87 (14. Juni 2011)

Echt schicker Trail .. und ein netter Abgang deinerseits 

Weiter so!


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Juni 2011)

Canyon's am Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (17. Juni 2011)

Sehr gute Bilder. da bekommt man grad fernweh ;-)


----------



## Met87 (17. Juni 2011)

Starke Bilder!
Wird Zeit das ich auch mal an den Gardasee komme


----------



## rider_x (17. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotos, will auch wieder hin. In welcher Ecke warst du denn?


----------



## sebot.rlp (18. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos, will auch wieder hin. In welcher Ecke warst du denn?



Keine bestimmte. Haben in Riva gewohnt und haben von da aus die Touren in alle möglichen Richtungen gestartet.


----------



## nismo2002 (18. Juni 2011)

Freeridecamp in den "Fichtel-Mountains" 









Bikepark Osternohe (das erste Mal + hat riesig Spaß gemacht)





RideOn 
nismo2002


----------



## rider_x (18. Juni 2011)

Gehört der Kollege mit dem Cannondale zu dir?


----------



## nismo2002 (18. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Gehört der Kollege mit dem Cannondale zu dir?



yes


----------



## SoundVibration (20. Juni 2011)

Handlebar< 40 cm?  Dann ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0fdp0JwT44"]YouTube        - âª20110423 Luxemburgâ¬â[/nomedia]
Meine Erfahrungen in Luxemburg: 
Bezaubernde Natur, aber nahe MÃ¼llerthal entlang der Wanderer-Trails zu eng fÃ¼r mein Bike. Spontan mein AM ausgepackt, alleine auf unbekanntem Terrain, 
Cheers
SV


----------



## leeresblatt (21. Juni 2011)

da kriegt man ja Platzangst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juni 2011)

Schicker Trail  aber immer Lenker drehen wäre mir zu blöd.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juni 2011)

Es kommt wirklich ganz darauf an welchen Weg man im Müllerthal einschlägt. Da gibt es Zig-Variaten und ich musste bisher nie den Lenker verdrehen.


----------



## SoundVibration (23. Juni 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Es kommt wirklich ganz darauf an welchen Weg man im MÃ¼llerthal einschlÃ¤gt. Da gibt es Zig-Variaten und ich musste bisher nie den Lenker verdrehen.



Yep, so war es dann auch auf meiner Tour, nach den zwei Felsspalten war der Rest flowig und ohne Lenker-Spinning. Leider war der Akku meiner Gopro leer, und ich habe den Rest der Tour mit begeisternden Strecken nicht mehr einfangen kÃ¶nnen. mullerthal-trail.lu gibt einen guten Ãberblick. Tip: Abends oder frÃ¼h am Morgen fahren, so trifft und stÃ¶rt man keine SpaziergÃ¤nger.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0fdp0JwT44"]YouTube        - âª"In the darkness" MTB Luxemburg MÃÂ¼llerthal GoPro Hero HDâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## rider_x (23. Juni 2011)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> yes



Ich fahre das Prophet ja im moment auch noch bis ich mein Torque bekomme. Ist dein Kollege nur auf Freeridetouren mit dir unterwegs, oder geht er mit seinem Bike auch in den BikePark?


----------



## RolfK (23. Juni 2011)

OT: 

Hat jemand zufällig GPS-Daten als GPX-Datei zu der Mullerthal-Region und den Trails dort?


----------



## ohschda (23. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig GPS-Daten als GPX-Datei zu der Mullerthal-Region und den Trails dort?



Würde mich auch interessieren, insbesondere die drei Trails von www.mullerthal-trail.lu Sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juni 2011)

Canyon Nerve AM und XC + Lightville 301 + Nicolai Helius AM u.a. auf Regentour in Aachen. Aber vor allem viel enger Wald und gute Laune ... Cheers ...
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=945QGU20dp0[/nomedia]

SV


----------



## Schibbie (24. Juni 2011)

funktioniert nicht dank gema


----------



## ohschda (24. Juni 2011)

Schibbie schrieb:


> funktioniert nicht dank gema


Ehrlich? Ich kanns ganz normal anschauen, bin allerdings in Taiwan. Ist das echt ein Unterschied?

Asiatische Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## Stacked (24. Juni 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Ich kanns ganz normal anschauen, bin allerdings in Taiwan. Ist das echt ein Unterschied?



Leider ja. Gema Beschränkungen gibt es nur in Deutschland.


----------



## xyzHero (24. Juni 2011)

Gebt den obigen Link einfach bei hidemyass.com ein. 
Dann habt ihr keine Probleme mehr mit dem GEMA-Mist.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## ohschda (24. Juni 2011)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Gebt den obigen Link einfach bei hidemyass.com ein.
> Dann habt ihr keine Probleme mehr mit dem GEMA-Mist.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Die Adresse ist cool, wollte damit in Saudi Arabien auch schon Videos hier aus dem Forum anschauen (keine Ahnung warum die gesperrt waren), die Saudis sind nur zu schlau für mich. Die haben einfach auch die Seite gesperrt. Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juni 2011)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Gebt den obigen Link einfach bei hidemyass.com ein.
> Dann habt ihr keine Probleme mehr mit dem GEMA-Mist.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Liegt jetzt erst mal hier lokal im Forum, später wird es mit clean music hinterlegt und noch mal auf Youtube geladen.
Gruß
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (25. Juni 2011)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Liegt jetzt erst mal hier lokal im Forum, spÃ¤ter wird es mit clean music hinterlegt und noch mal auf Youtube geladen.
> GruÃ
> SV



Regenstadtwald am DreilÃ¤ndereck  mit Lightville 301 + Nicolas Helius AM + noch tolle fremde Bikes + treues Canyon Nerve ES aber vor allem SUPER NETTEN Leuten. Das alte Video ist gelÃ¶scht.

BITTE BITTE BITE zieht einen KopfhÃ¶rer an ... and HEAR IT LOUD !!!
DANKE!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEhFwlEIQ8o"]YouTube        - âª"Rainy Midsummer" Mountainbike Skywalk Aachen GoPro Hero HDâ¬â[/nomedia]

Hoffentlich flutscht er durch's Gemanetz ... 
SV


----------



## Masda (25. Juni 2011)

hier ein paar impressionen von meiner letzten ausfahrt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25596569"]MTB 22.06.2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Juni 2011)

Gestern mal ein bisschn im Bikepark gewesen, und zack, wird man geblitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (27. Juni 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Gestern mal ein bisschn im Bikepark gewesen, und zack, wird man geblitzt



Lockers Bild, aber warum ist der Helm leer?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juni 2011)

Goggle?


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Juni 2011)

Goggle+Schatten+Kontrastveränderung="leerer" Helm


----------



## Tonymiller (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn man genau hinguck sieht man aber noch eine leichte Reflektion des Googles


----------



## anulu (27. Juni 2011)

Die Nase sieht man auch


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juni 2011)

trialaction:


----------



## Maracuja10 (28. Juni 2011)

"Gefällt mir"


----------



## rider_x (28. Juni 2011)

Beim zweiten Bild siehts sehr glitschig aus.
Hast du beim dritten die Dämpfer aufgepumpt? Bei mir versackt die meiste Kraft bei solchen Actionen immer in der Federung.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juni 2011)

das war alles sehr sehr glitschig und zudem auch steiler als es aussieht (1. bild)
Die erste stelle bin ich nicht gefahren die zweite im 3. anlauf.

Nein den dämpfer hab ich nicht aufgepumt. Ich fahre generell mit sehr wenig zugstufe
2 klicks im Monarch 4.2
Von daher geht da eigentlich nichts verlohren, man muss nur das timing etwas ändern wenn man ein trialbike gewohnt ist. Geduld ist garnicht so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (29. Juni 2011)

Habs immer mal wieder mit dem trialen auf nem Fully versucht. Aber mit dem Zaskar hats halt irgendwie besser funktioniert als mit dem Prophet  . Das mit der Zugstufe werd ich dann mal bei meinem zukünftigem Torque ausprobieren.


----------



## Brinsen (29. Juni 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Gestern mal ein bisschn im Bikepark gewesen, und zack, wird man geblitzt



Beerfelden?


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2011)

jop, der "herzsprung" auf der schwarzen strecke

zum ersten mal drüber und gleich ein beweisfoto bekommen


----------



## evilMonkeey (30. Juni 2011)

Moin,
war letzte Woche bei der MadEast Enduro mit meinem Canyon Torque.
War echt spitzenklasse. 
Hier mal meine Aufnahmen.



Hoffe euch gefällt der Film.


----------



## S.Wegmann (1. Juli 2011)

Der 2. Film ist sehr geil. Kann man mit dem Nerve AM 8.0 auch solche Sprünge machen?


----------



## ES5Teufel (1. Juli 2011)

Bin auch mit gefahren mit meinem ES5. Für die Abfahrtstrecken sind 130mm ab und zu zu wenig, für den Weg zwischen den Wertungsprüfungen aber von Vorteil. 
Hat super Spass gemacht,freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr

Dank an das Mad East Team für das geile Event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Juli 2011)

S.Wegmann schrieb:


> Der 2. Film ist sehr geil. Kann man mit dem Nerve AM 8.0 auch solche Sprünge machen?



Aber natürlich!


----------



## S.Wegmann (1. Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## LeonF (1. Juli 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich!


Unterschreib ich so. Wenn man kann, kann man auch noch größer Sachen springen, wenn man nicht allzu schwer ist, wage ich zu behaupten...


----------



## cougar1982 (2. Juli 2011)

mit dem AM kann man schon springen. aber man sollte dan einplanen das rad einmal im jahr zu canyon zu schicken für nen neuen hinterbau.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Juli 2011)

Eine Woche in Finale. Man müsste den Spot kennen.


----------



## rider_x (3. Juli 2011)

Kenn den Spot nicht, war Biketechnisch bisher nur am Gardasee. Aber das Foto gefällt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Juli 2011)

Ist der Große Kicker im Varigotti Trail. Wenn man wollte könnte man bis ins Meer Springen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juli 2011)

Kann's sein, dass der Trail in VAST vorkommt?
Fein dort, jedenfalls!


VinschGaudi...


----------



## axisofjustice (4. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder und Videos hier 

In Bezug aufs Bike nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber in Bezug auf die Juicy 3 schon. Auch das Nerve XC 5.0 ist also für alle Eventualitäten, die es im Wald so gibt, gewappnet.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2011)

Gestern i.wo im Karwendel zwischen 1800m und 2400m
bilder sind vom User Thomas.H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2011)

Ja wieso liegt da ein Rucksack zwischen 2400-1800m rum?
Schöne Bilder, aber immer diese Hinterradlupferei....


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2011)

haha, der rucksack ist vom fotografen 
Hinterradlupferei: 1. anders gehts da oben meistens nicht 2. es schont die wege 3. es macht riesig spaß und 4. sieht das auf den bildern meist dynamischer aus als wenn man einfach nur schräg auf dem bock hängt!
und vll. noch 5. weil man es kann (gilt besonders fürs erste bild, da bin ich gradeaus den stein runtergesprungen)


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2011)

War bloss Spass.
Am meinsten Spass macht es, in der Serpentine auf dem Vorderrad durchfahren, mit dem Hinterrad in der Luft
Wenn es bloss nicht so anstrengend wäre, mittlerweile schwitze ich bergab genauso wie bergauf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> mit dem AM kann man schon springen. aber man sollte dan einplanen das rad einmal im jahr zu canyon zu schicken für nen neuen hinterbau.


Wenn man 150kg wiegt und ne Fahrtechnik wie ne Dampfwalze hat vielleicht...




SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Eine Woche in Finale. Man müsste den Spot kennen.


Der ist nicht nur bekannt, der ist legendär!  Vor allem genau der Kicker ist schon fast das Standard-Postkarten-Motiv von dort  Im September bin ich (sehr wahrscheinlich) auch ne Woche dort 




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Kann's sein, dass der Trail in VAST vorkommt?


Ich glaube, nur in Virtuous, nicht in VAST. Darüber hinaus z. B. auch in NWD10 (Gee Atherton) wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es genau DER Trail ist, war noch nicht selbst dort...


@ Hinterradgelupfe: Wo es fahrtechnisch sinnvoll ist, ist das schon erste Wahl, auch wenn ich es in Videos regelrecht hässlich (weil extrem un-flowig) finde - deshalb kann ich mir auch keine Harald Philipp Videos ansehen. Das erste Bild ist ja auch reine Poserei... wenn dabei aber SO ein gutes Foto rauskommt, immer gerne!  Auf Fotos wirkt das ganz anders...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich glaube, nur in Virtuous, nicht in VAST. Darüber hinaus z. B. auch in NWD10 (Gee Atherton) wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es genau DER Trail ist, war noch nicht selbst dort...


Ist richtig so weit. Hier mal das Gee Atherton Vid. Der Sprung ist ca. bei 41 sek.


----------



## BrotherMo (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn man 150kg wiegt und ne Fahrtechnik wie ne Dampfwalze hat vielleicht...quote]
> 
> hat mich jemand gerufen


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Hinterradgelupfe: Wo es fahrtechnisch sinnvoll ist, ist das schon erste Wahl, *auch wenn ich es in Videos regelrecht hässlich (weil extrem un-flowig)* finde - deshalb kann ich mir auch keine Harald Philipp Videos ansehen. Das erste Bild ist ja auch reine Poserei... wenn dabei aber SO ein gutes Foto rauskommt, immer gerne!  Auf Fotos wirkt das ganz anders...



naja man kann ja das ganze auch im flow machen und das hinterrad sehr soft absetzen. Vorallem letzteres gefällt mir bei den meisten videos auch nicht und sorgt vor allem für diesen 'rumhacken-Eindruck'.

Aber gut, mir fällt das als trialer vll. leichter das hinterrad recht sanft abzusetzen, weil das einfach ein gewohnter und automatisierter bewegungsablauf ist.


----------



## T!ll (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn man 150kg wiegt und ne Fahrtechnik wie ne Dampfwalze hat vielleicht...



Dafür haben auch meine 70kg gereicht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> naja man kann ja das ganze auch im flow machen und das hinterrad sehr soft absetzen. Vorallem letzteres gefällt mir bei den meisten videos auch nicht und sorgt vor allem für diesen 'rumhacken-Eindruck'.


Wenn man das HR im Fahrfluss umsetzt oder der Fahrer nur ein Bisschen "hackt" und dabei am besten das VR noch rollen lässt, geb ich dir auf jeden Fall recht. Ich find den Ausdruck, den ein Bekannter für das Negativbeispiel geprägt hat, sehr treffend -> "Stolperbiken" 




Eisbein schrieb:


> Aber gut, mir fällt das als trialer vll. leichter das hinterrad recht sanft abzusetzen, weil das einfach ein gewohnter und automatisierter bewegungsablauf ist.


Ja gut, das ist meist etwas völlig anderes, da da mehr Gefühl im Spiel ist. Ich bin auch ab und zu mit einem Trialer unterwegs gewesen, teilweise sehr schön anzusehen 




T!ll schrieb:


> Dafür haben auch meine 70kg gereicht


Ok, dann muss ich mich korrigieren und das "und" in meiner Aussage durch ein "und/oder" ersetzen  Also Produktionsmängel oder Lagerverschleiß zählen da ja sowieso nicht mit rein. Ich glaube nicht, dass das AM durch die Springerei schnell die Grätsche macht, wenn ich mir überlege, was der Flo mit seinem AM (oder war das noch ein ES?) angestellt hat oder wenn ich an den Flug über das Gap auf dem Stromberger Flowtrail denke (Bild von ES7.0) oder an die Bilder von Mettwurst oder die Videos von BKM-SE oder oder oder... 


@ Topic: drückt mir die Daumen, dass am Wochenende das Wetter in Graubünden, genauer gesagt in der Region um Flims, etwas trockener ist als gemeldet - dann gibts nächste Woche ein paar schöne neue Bilder hier


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2011)

meine daumen hast du!

aber selbst wenns kalt wird, ich kann dir aus erfahrung sagen, dass es selbst dann noch spaß macht wenn man nichts mehr spürt


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Merci! 

Kälte macht mir nichts aus, auch Matsch oder nassen Untergrund finde ich nicht sooo schlimm. Ich mags nur nicht, im Regen zu fahren, ist einfach unangenehm. Zumal ich auch keine gescheite Regenjacke habe


----------



## gladbacher (6. Juli 2011)

@smubob  hmm laut Wettervorhersage soll das wetter am Wochenende hier sehr bescheiden sein. 20Grad und Regen, aber kann sich alles so schnell ändern.

Falls du doch gutes Wetter haben solltest kann ich nach ner guten Runde nur den Cauma see empfehlen zum entspannen.

Als alternativ strecke zu Flims kann ich nur Chur empfehlen, ist nicht ganz so voll und gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Juli 2011)

Livigno


----------



## T!ll (6. Juli 2011)

Wow, eines der besten Bilder hier im Thread!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (6. Juli 2011)

Klasse Bild!!
Livigno ist so geil, da könnte man öfters Hin!!
Ist das im Motolino oder in der "freien" Wildbahn??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Juli 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Klasse Bild!!
> Livigno ist so geil, da könnte man öfters Hin!!
> Ist das im Motolino oder in der "freien" Wildbahn??



Das ist im Mottolino auf der Downhillstrecke. War steiler als es aussieht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Juli 2011)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juli 2011)

Sehr gute Bilder, Mettbrötchen


----------



## rider_x (6. Juli 2011)

Sehr coole pics. Auf dem ersten kommt die "Brille" mal so richtig zur Geltung


----------



## T!ll (8. Juli 2011)

Ein paar bewegte Bilder von Nerve AM und Torque


----------



## Humito (8. Juli 2011)

Schönes Video!


----------



## pionier1981 (9. Juli 2011)

Wo war das ??


----------



## T!ll (9. Juli 2011)

Rheinland Pfalz ;-)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juli 2011)

Warum sieht man hier eigentlich niemanden mitm Strive in Action?! Scheinen ja allemann ein Torque ihr eigen zu nennen. Und wie es aussieht scheint ihr damit auch irgendwie Berge hochzukommen auf euren Touren, oder fahrt ihr bis oben mitm Auto am Gardasee und Co. xD. Also doch lieber ein Torque Trailflow anstatt eines Strive ES 8.0 kaufen nächste Saison?! Es wird schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Wegmann (9. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ein paar bewegte Bilder von Nerve AM und Torque



Echt geiles Video.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Juli 2011)

Gutes Video 

Ich war heute in Braunlage (zum "Glück" ohne Torque). 
Die Hälfte der Räder bestand aus 2010/11er Torques und Frxs


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juli 2011)

Sind die Dinger echt so multitalentiert? Ich bin seit ich heute auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin doch nochmal ins Wanken gekommen in meiner Entscheidung ein Strive zu kaufen nächstes Jahr. Scheint ja tatsächlich sogar noch einigermaßen Tourentauglich zu sein das Torque. Und über das Strive und seine Fahreigenschaften hab ich bisher noch fast nichts gelesen, scheint keiner zu fahren weil alle Probleme mit den Nadellagern haben ;-)


----------



## RolfK (9. Juli 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sind die Dinger echt so multitalentiert?




Sind sie . Hätt ich auch nicht gedacht, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juli 2011)

Dann warten wir mal ab ob Canyon bis zur 2012er Serie Strive das Problem gelöst bekommen, ansonsten wird das Torque wirklich interessant! Wäre zwar etwas overpowered für meine Fähigkeiten, aber ein bisschen Reserve haben schadet nie denke ich 


Edit: RolfK, ich sehe gerade das du von direkt nebenan kommst, welche Rahmengröße hat dein Torque?? Könnten wir ganz evtl. die nächste Zeit mal ein Probesitzen arrangieren? Koblenz ist so weit weg, das wäre der Hammer! Du kannst mich auch inner Garage einsperren währenddessen, das ich auch ja nicht fliehe!  Das "nicht Probesitzen" können war immer mein größtes Bedenken bei Canyon!


----------



## RolfK (9. Juli 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Wäre zwar etwas overpowered für meine Fähigkeiten, aber ein bisschen Reserve haben schadet nie denke ich




Ist bei mir genau das Gleiche, was soll's, Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen  

Ich wollt eigentlich im Januar auch erst ein Strive bestellen, man gut, das ich das nicht gemacht habe, wenn man den Thread da so liest  und erst diese Wartezeiten

Mit dem Probesitzen können wir gerne mal machen. Rahmen ist nen L, bei 190cm Größe und 89'er Schrittlänge.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juli 2011)

Eben, ich gehe zwar mal davon aus das sie diesen Fehler mit der Unterproduktion nächstes Jahr nichtmehr machen, aber wer weiß ;-) Schreib mir nochmal wegen des Probesitzens! Weiß nich ob du meinen Edit nicht mehr gelesen hast. Wenn du nicht willst auch okay, nur ne Antwort wär cool.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ein paar bewegte Bilder von Nerve AM und Torque


Echt Cooles Video und geiler P*O*R*N*O Balken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juli 2011)




----------



## Feddagawwl (12. Juli 2011)

Man ... wo kann man in solch einer Umgebung fahren? - Wirklich wonderful!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juli 2011)

Am Wildkogel im Pinzgau bzw. im Inntal (letztes Bild).


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> drückt mir die Daumen, dass am Wochenende das Wetter in Graubünden, genauer gesagt in der Region um Flims, etwas trockener ist als gemeldet - dann gibts nächste Woche ein paar schöne neue Bilder hier


Satz mit X...  Wetter war zwar weitestgehend ok, aber wir wollten erstmal nur fahren und am letzten Tag Fotos machen. Das wurde uns dann leider durch einen Platten und einen mächtigen Wolkenbruch vermiest  Habe jetzt nur ein paar iPhone-Schnappschüsse meiner Freundin (kein Canyon, also nix für hier ) und 2 oder 3 sehr unspektakuläre Bilder von mir von zwischendurch...




gladbacher schrieb:


> Falls du doch gutes Wetter haben solltest kann ich nach ner guten Runde nur den Cauma see empfehlen zum entspannen.
> 
> Als alternativ strecke zu Flims kann ich nur Chur empfehlen, ist nicht ganz so voll und gefällt mir besser.


Am Cauma See waren nur ein paar aus unserer Gruppe, die verletzungsbedingt pausieren mussten - ich selbst also "zum Glück" nicht 
Voll fand ichs auf dem Runca eigentlich nie wirklich und auch nicht störend, da alle Fahrer (bis auf den Wurzelsepp mit dem braunen SX-Trail, der auch immer am Lift rumhing) sehr freundlich und rücksichtsvoll waren und sogar gewartet haben, wenn mein Mädel mal in einem Streckenabschnitt etwas länger gebraucht hat  Sowas erlebt man in den Bikeparks in denen ich schon war oder in PdS i.d.R. nicht. Jedenfalls fand ich den Trail einfach nur göttlich  Ist jetzt nix extrem anspruchsvolles drin, aber hat mir trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Wenn man den Trail vor der Haustüre hat, kann es natürlich sein, dass der irgendwann langweilig wird 
Chur hätte ich vorgeschlagen, wenn wir noch einen Tag länger geblieben wären. War aber vermutlich nicht das letzte Mal dort, also merke ich mir das mal vor. Wie ist die Strecke denn so? (sind meistens mit 1-3 Mädels unterwegs, daher weiß ich das gerne vorher...)




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


>


Und, Drop gestanden?  Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Juli 2011)

Auf der anderen Seite gehts wieder hoch, kann man also als Bodenwelle durchpushen


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite gehts wieder hoch, kann man also als Bodenwelle durchpushen


  Also alles mal wieder eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nur ein paar iPhone-Schnappschüsse meiner Freundin (kein Canyon, also nix für hier ) und 2 oder 3 sehr unspektakuläre Bilder von mir von zwischendurch...


Also hier zumindest mal die beiden verwertbaren Fotos von mir:









Und die beiden von meiner Freundin hänge ich ganz frech trotzdem mal an - man sieht ja nicht, dass es ein Fremdfabrikat ist  Außerdem wird sie eh früher oder später auch ein Torque haben 









...alles nicht 100%ig repräsentativ für den sehr abwechslungsreichen Trail, der noch viel spaßigeres bietet als das auf den Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (13. Juli 2011)

Was hast du denn da für (auf Brille und Schriftzüge farblich angepasste) Pedalen Dran? Sowas brauch ich auch noch


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

Oh, scharfer Blick!  Das sind meine funkelnagelneuen DMR Vault, riesige Trittbretter (105x105mm Trittfläche) mit mega Grip, sehr zu empfehlen! Habe auch noch eine weitere farbliche Anpassung neben mir liegen, die kommt die Tage dran, dann gibts in der Galerie ein paar neue Fotos und nochmal ein paar Worte zu den Pedalen im Torque Thread...


----------



## rider_x (14. Juli 2011)

Genau die sollen bei mir auch ran. Die Preise variieren ja total bei den verschiedenen online - Händlern.
Bei mir muß auch noch mehr orange ans Bike.


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

Bin auch grade am Überlegen, welche Pedale ans Rockzone kommen sollen. Hab zwischen Vault und A-Flat geschwankt. Die A-Flats sollen aber wohl noch besser sein als die Vaults.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Juli 2011)

Der entscheidende Nachteil der DMR Vault ist doch, dass man die Lager nicht
wechseln kann. Oder seh ich das falsch? Hab mich deshalb für die hier entschieden.





Mist, wir spam'n den ganzen Thread schon wieder zu...


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

Der Nachteil soll sein, dass die Pins nur aussen verteilt sind und nicht auch in der Mitte des Pedals platziert wurden. Der Vorteil ist allerdings ist das Gewicht und eindeutig auch die Optik.

Das orangene Vault ist für mich derzeit das optisch schönste Pedal auf dem Markt, nur leider passt es nicht in mein Farbschema am Bike.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Mist, wir spam'n den ganzen Thread schon wieder zu...


Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen, hier weiter zu machen


----------



## polestar78 (14. Juli 2011)

Die DMR Vault sehen ja echt ma sexy aus!
Da von meinen crankbrothers 5050 XX langsam nich mehr viel übrig ist, wären die Dinger echt ma ne Maßnahme!!!
Hatte mir eigentl die NC17 Sudpin ausgeguckt, aber die sind ja nur halb so geil


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

...und auch nur halb so groß  Ich hatte vorher die Sudpin, gutes Pedal. Aber in jede Richtung ca. 1,5cm kleiner...!


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

polestar78 schrieb:


> Die DMR Vault sehen ja echt ma sexy aus!
> Da von meinen crankbrothers 5050 XX langsam nich mehr viel übrig ist, wären die Dinger echt ma ne Maßnahme!!!
> Hatte mir eigentl die NC17 Sudpin ausgeguckt, aber die sind ja nur halb so geil



und auch nur halb so groß 

oh zwei blöde *lach

sollte erstmal alles lesen und dann posten.

Hatte die Sudpin III an meinem letzten Bike, war mir viel zu klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juli 2011)

Hab mal noch ein bisschen rumgegimpt.


----------



## rider_x (15. Juli 2011)

sehr geil

ein bikendes Alien


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

Von gestern:


----------



## knuspi (17. Juli 2011)

Endlich mal ein Strive in Action  Schaut gut aus!


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Juli 2011)

schöne Fotos 

Interessant sind auch immer wieder die Wanderer , die sich sicher grade denken: "oh man, der hat echt einen an der Murmel, dass er da hinunterfahren will"


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

Manche sagen dir sogar das du einen an der Murmel hast oder ignorieren dich total.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## Battler (17. Juli 2011)

Klasse Bilder, klasse Bike, brauchbare Laufräder!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre diesen LRS jetzt schon drei Jahre in solchem Gelände. Ich gönne ihm jetzt mal eine hintere neue Felge, da diese durch Salz krodiert ist und auserdem einen leichten Achter hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (17. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Von gestern:


Sehr geile Bilder . Der Typ hinten rechts auf dem Bild schaut irgendwie fassungslos


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

Die zwei in Orange (links) sind uns ein Stück gefolgt und er hat immer wieder Bilder geschossen. Die waren auch sehr angetan (im positiven Sinne).


----------



## Deleted 125853 (19. Juli 2011)

Hey Mettwurst,

was macht das Schlüsselbein und Deine Hand? Haben uns kurz in Saalbach kennengelernt. Ich bin der alte Sack, der Dich aufs Forum angesprochen hat.
Wir hatten noch eine schöne Woche dort, am Donnerstag mit viel Matsche auf der xline.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Matrahari (19. Juli 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ein bisschen rumgegimpt.



Echt cooles Bild, erinnert mich sehr an Star Wars.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Juli 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Hey Mettwurst,
> 
> was macht das Schlüsselbein und Deine Hand? Haben uns kurz in Saalbach kennengelernt. Ich bin der alte Sack, der Dich aufs Forum angesprochen hat.
> Wir hatten noch eine schöne Woche dort, am Donnerstag mit viel Matsche auf der xline.
> ...



Hi, 

So langsam geht beides wieder. Ich denke, ich kann am Wochenende wieder langsam anfangen. Wäre dienstags echt gerne noch gefahren, war aber doch zu schmerzhaft.

Gruß Tobias

@Matrahari Danke!


----------



## Fluffi (20. Juli 2011)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch bei unseren Saalbacher Freunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Juli 2011)

Von heute:


----------



## rider_x (23. Juli 2011)

Da Abfahrten auf Fotos nie so steil rüberkommen wie sie in wirklichkeit sind, würd ich sagen sieht die Abfahrt sehr interresant aus. Auf sowas steh ich voll.

Gibts von Canyon Bikehosen?


----------



## matziie (24. Juli 2011)

Mein Canyon und ich 

Bisschen auf'm Hometrail:






Am selben Tag:






Und mal im Bikepark in Leogang:


----------



## T!ll (24. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Da Abfahrten auf Fotos nie so steil rüberkommen wie sie in wirklichkeit sind, würd ich sagen sieht die Abfahrt sehr interresant aus. Auf sowas steh ich voll.
> 
> Gibts von Canyon Bikehosen?



Das ist meistens das Problem, auf Fotos/Videos sieht alles immer so leicht aus. 

Ja, die gibts


----------



## potzblitzer (24. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ja, die gibts



und wo?


----------



## rider_x (24. Juli 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> und wo?



das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen. Auf der Canyon Homepage find ich nix.


----------



## Mavy (24. Juli 2011)

also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hingen im laden in koblenz ein paar eigene sachen rum


----------



## T!ll (25. Juli 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> und wo?



Jetzt hätte ich fast gesagt schua mal auf der Homepage...aber die scheints wirklich nur im Laden zu geben. Meine aber die kann man auch über den Katalog bestellen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juli 2011)

Aber den Canyon Bashguard gibt es auf der Homepage


----------



## T!ll (25. Juli 2011)

Echt? Bin ich wirklich so blind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juli 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z10_01

Im Merchandising Zubehör. Steht er wäre passend für die 2011 XTR-Kurbel.


----------



## T!ll (25. Juli 2011)

Achso, ich fürchte der passt an keine andere Kurbel.


----------



## f.topp (25. Juli 2011)

neulich im Wald...


----------



## sirios (25. Juli 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> neulich im Wald...



hat mal jemand ein Mikroskop.... ?


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. Juli 2011)

so glaub ist jetz t mal größer


----------



## f.topp (25. Juli 2011)

danke Leute, bin halt etwas ungeschickt...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juli 2011)

Sehr gutes Bild


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. Juli 2011)

bild ist sehr gut? soll ich dir ma die einfachste version per pn erklären?


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> neulich im Wald...




Leggins? Python gehäutet und reingeschlüpft? 

btw: Du hattest doch mal einen DHX und eine Domain verbaut... wieso jetzt wieder Monarch und 36?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Achso, ich fürchte der passt an keine andere Kurbel.



Glaube ich schon, würde keinen Sinn machen den sonst anzubieten, da das FR-Bike mit XTR-Kurbel den sowieso schon dran hat. Frag doch mal nach, kostet ja nix


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juli 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> bild ist sehr gut? soll ich dir ma die einfachste version per pn erklären?



Nee...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (26. Juli 2011)

Hier mal was aus Beerfelden von vor paar Wochen:




Und noch eine kleine Photpshop-Spielerei :


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Juli 2011)

pic eins is nice

pic zwei gefällt mir an sich nicht wegen dem effekt usw. aber es bringt mich auf die idee eines weißen torques mit blauen decals


----------



## f.topp (26. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Leggins? Python gehäutet und reingeschlüpft?
> 
> btw: Du hattest doch mal einen DHX und eine Domain verbaut... wieso jetzt wieder Monarch und 36?



war ein bischen frisch an dem Tag...

ist das Enduro Setup...


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Da, wie ich finde, eindeutig zu wenig Strives hier ihr Unwesen treiben steuer ich mal ein kleines amateurhaftes Video bei. Ist übrigens auch mein erster Versuch mit iMovie was zusammen zu schneiden . Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass zu dem Spot Kommentare kommen wie: Meine Oma fährt sowas mit nem Klapprad  , aber was solls...

Übrigens hab ich festgestellt, dass ich ein progressiveres Setup am Monarch brauche. Viel Restfederweg ist da nicht mehr.

Ah noch was: Hab heut am Litermontkreuz (die Locals wissen was ich meine) noch ein Canyon gesehen. Die haben sehr verdutzt gewirkt als plötzlich der schnaufende Strive Fahrer aufgetaucht ist . Falls diejenigen auch hier unter wegs sind, der Strive Fahrer war ich .

Enjoy the show:

*dit: Aufgrund vieler unqualifizierter Kommentare zum Video (nicht in diesem Thread, aber beim Video direkt) Hab ichs mal gelöscht und überarbeite das ganze nochmal...
* 
Gruß

Sebastian

P.S.: Schei**e nen Schreibfehler hab ich auch drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mavy (26. Juli 2011)

ahhh das selbe problem mit meinem monarch habe ich auch ....
ich habe mich mal umgeschaut bzw hier auch fleißig mitgelesen ...
da gibt es so ringe(? verbessert mich wenns falsch ist  ) die man benutzen kann bzw in den dämpfer setzt das soll wohl wunder wirken ...
sonst hätte ich ne frage würde es sich ggf auch lohen nen monarch plus oder nen dhx air reinzusetzen oder  bringt das rein gar nichts  ?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Juli 2011)

was krass ist: wie du das mit dem hohen Sattel fertig bringst.


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2011)

Mavy schrieb:


> ahhh das selbe problem mit meinem monarch habe ich auch ....
> ich habe mich mal umgeschaut bzw hier auch fleißig mitgelesen ...
> da gibt es so ringe(? verbessert mich wenns falsch ist  ) die man benutzen kann bzw in den dämpfer setzt das soll wohl wunder wirken ...
> sonst hätte ich ne frage würde es sich ggf auch lohen nen monarch plus oder nen dhx air reinzusetzen oder  bringt das rein gar nichts  ?



Ich hab die Ringe bestellt. Nur hat SRAM momentan Probleme, da sie nicht mehr wissen welche Charge für den Monarch RT3 und welche für die älteren Modelle ist. Demnach dürfen die Händler nun nachmessen . Bin mal gespannt wann das Zeug kommt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2011)

Irgendwo im Forum geistert der Tipp mit einer Verkleinerung des Kammervolumens rum. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall probieren (zur not Noch mit Öl in der Luftkammer ergänzen).
Es ist die Frage, welcher Dämpfer mit externen Ausgleichsbehälter sonst gut ins Strive passt. Der Evolver zumindest nur verkehrt herum, was schlecht für die Schmierung und Langzeit-Dichtwirkung ist.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hm ich kann mir fürs Strive einen besseren Einsatz vorstellen, aber wenns dir Spaß macht
> 
> Irgendwo im Forum geistert der Tipp mit einer Verkleinerung des Kammervolumens rum. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall probieren (zur not Noch mit Öl in der Luftkammer ergänzen).
> Es ist die Frage, welcher Dämpfer mit externen Ausgleichsbehälter sonst gut ins Strive passt. Der Evolver zumindest nur verkehrt herum, was schlecht für die Schmierung und Langzeit-Dichtwirkung ist.
> ...



Hm... Ich dachte das wäre der Einsatz fürs Strive: "Enduro heißt Biken in jeder Lebenslage" ! Lieg ich da falsch und sollte mir nun Sorgen machen ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Bruder in Les Gets / Portes du Soleil...





(Torque Alpinist)


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/5/2/3/_/large/ck.jpg


Oha, sehr lässig!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Hm... Ich dachte das wäre der Einsatz fürs Strive: "Enduro heißt Biken in jeder Lebenslage" ! Lieg ich da falsch und sollte mir nun Sorgen machen ?



Ich hab meinen Beitrag editiert. Ist ja dir überlassen, was du mit deinem Bike anstellst 

Ich dachte da mehr an sowas: http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/news/view/joe_barnes_ben_aan


----------



## sirios (27. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Beitrag editiert. Ist ja dir überlassen, was du mit deinem Bike anstellst
> 
> Ich dachte da mehr an sowas: http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/news/view/joe_barnes_ben_aan



Schönes Video!

Sowas ist eigentlich auch das Haupteinsatzgebiet, ich fahr nicht den ganzen Tag hohe Mauern runter . Wollte nur mal sehen wie es sich im Vergleich zu meinem alten Hardtail an bekannten Hindernissen schlägt . ich respektier aber voll und ganz Deine Meinung und stimme auch zu, dass es an nem verblockten Hang besser aufgehoben ist !


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Juli 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Oha, sehr lässig!



Oh, danke!  Und das von dem User mit den besten Fotos in diesem Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (27. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Enjoy the show:
> 
> *dit: Aufgrund vieler unqualifizierter Kommentare zum Video (nicht in diesem Thread, aber beim Video direkt) Hab ichs mal gelöscht und überarbeite das ganze nochmal...*



jetzt interessiert mich aber, was in deinem video zu sehen war... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vor allem, wenn du aufgrund "unqualifizierter kommentare" dein video löschst und nochmal überarbeitest..ist ja irgendwie n Widerspruch


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> *dit: Aufgrund vieler unqualifizierter Kommentare zum Video (nicht in diesem Thread, aber beim Video direkt) Hab ichs mal gelöscht und überarbeite das ganze nochmal...
> *



Das ist doch hier normal, dass ein Vid mit dämlichen Kommentaren überschüttet wird sobald es nicht NWD Niveau an Action, Kameraführung und Schnitt erfüllt. Ist halt so... da fehlt es halt oft an ein wenig Hirn!
Daher einfach ignorieren oder woanders hochladen und den Link seinen Freunden schicken. 

Ich würde aber auch gern mal ein Strive in 'Action' sehen... also nur Mut zu einem zweiten Versuch


----------



## sirios (27. Juli 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das ist doch hier normal, dass ein Vid mit dämlichen Kommentaren überschüttet wird sobald es nicht NWD Niveau an Action, Kameraführung und Schnitt erfüllt. Ist halt so... da fehlt es halt oft an ein wenig Hirn!
> Daher einfach ignorieren oder woanders hochladen und den Link seinen Freunden schicken.
> 
> Ich würde aber auch gern mal ein Strive in 'Action' sehen... also nur Mut zu einem zweiten Versuch



Danke für den netten Kommentar ! Starte dann mal nen neuen Versuch, hoffentlich ohne Schreibfehler.

Habs nun mal bei Youtube hochgeladen, aber die Gema funkt dazwischen. Wer möchte kann es sich aber gerne auf nem kleinen Umweg ansehen . Einfach http://www.vtunnel.com/ nutzen und die Url da pasten 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faxfrtkHOXw[/nomedia]

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Juli 2011)

An dem Vid war nix auszusetzen, hab fürs Setup genau das Gleiche gemacht.


----------



## CYBO (27. Juli 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> neulich im Wald...



Akrobatisch! ;-)


----------



## sirios (27. Juli 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> An dem Vid war nix auszusetzen, hab fürs Setup genau das Gleiche gemacht.



Als ich die Kommentare zum Video gestern gelesen hab, dachte ich schon ich mach was total abwegiges . Man merkt aber auch, dass immernoch Ferien sind...


----------



## evilMonkeey (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Canyon und ich in Action. 1080p Test


----------



## FFM (30. Juli 2011)




----------



## trailterror (30. Juli 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Mein Canyon und ich in Action. 1080p Test



Das uphill stück am anfang wär aber schon fahrbar mit dem torque, oder ? (0,0 kritik-unterstellung) sonst coole action

Das pic da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (30. Juli 2011)

@FFM:  geiles Actionbild

hier mal zwei von heut:


----------



## sirios (31. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Danke für den netten Kommentar ! Starte dann mal nen neuen Versuch, hoffentlich ohne Schreibfehler.
> 
> Habs nun mal bei Youtube hochgeladen, aber die Gema funkt dazwischen. Wer möchte kann es sich aber gerne auf nem kleinen Umweg ansehen . Einfach http://www.vtunnel.com/ nutzen und die Url da pasten
> 
> ...



Hier mal noch das Video ohne GEMA Generve


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. August 2011)

Wieso ist den sie Gabel soweit eingefedert?
Die schlägt ja voll durch!
Sogar beim Komprimieren sieht das schon fast voll eingefedert aus.


----------



## sirios (1. August 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wieso ist den sie Gabel soweit eingefedert?
> Die schlägt ja voll durch!
> Sogar beim Komprimieren sieht das schon fast voll eingefedert aus.



Das sieht nur so aus. Die federt zwar weit ein, schlägt aber keinesfalls durch! Der Ring war noch ca 2,5-3 cm vom oberen Rand weg . Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Setup. Fahre momentan die Lyrik RC2DH mit ca. 100 PSi und 4 Klicks auf HSC. Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher was besser ist: 2 Klicks mehr auf HSC oder etwas mehr Luft (etwa 105 PSI oder so). Mit dem Sag lieg ich etwas über 25 %. Hatte noch nie ne Gabel mit soviel Einstellmöglichkeiten .

Haste ne Empfehlung? Glaube an Deinem Bike auch ne Lyrik gesehen zu haben .


----------



## der.bergsteiger (1. August 2011)

Lieber die Druckstufen rein und dafür weniger Luft fahren!


----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Mein Canyon und ich in Action. 1080p Test



wo wurde das Video gemacht? Limburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilMonkeey (1. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das uphill stück am anfang wär aber schon fahrbar mit dem torque, oder ? (0,0 kritik-unterstellung) sonst coole action
> 
> Das pic da oben




Naja is schon echt mega steil. Aber ich glaub das es grade so grenzwertig ist. Ich selber schieb lieber 


wo wurde das Video gemacht? Limburg? 	

Das ist bei Dresden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2011)

Nochmals mein Bruder auf Torque Alpinist, kurz bevor mein Blitz das Zeitliche segnete...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (2. August 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Naja is schon echt mega steil. Aber ich glaub das es grade so grenzwertig ist. Ich selber schieb lieber
> 
> 
> wo wurde das Video gemacht? Limburg?
> ...



Dresden Wooooooo Heide, Borsberg?????


----------



## evilMonkeey (2. August 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Dresden Wooooooo Heide, Borsberg?????




Das ist quasi jungeheide. Sooo ungefähr bei dem der höhe vom Friedhof der richtung moritzburg gleich nach der autobahn brücke ist.


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Naja is schon echt mega steil. Aber ich glaub das es grade so grenzwertig ist. Ich selber schieb lieber
> 
> 
> wo wurde das Video gemacht? Limburg?
> ...




Alles klar
Täuscht wohl (wie fast immer auf videos)


----------



## schappi (2. August 2011)

Hier noch ein Tolles Video von Kalle Blomkwist aus dem Deister
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15263


----------



## Schiltrac (2. August 2011)

Letzten Sonntag nach einem langen Regenmonat das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt 
Meinem Kumpel ist zwar gleich am Morgen auf dem Parkplatz die Kettenstrebe seines Tues gebrochen, aber mit einem gemieteten Scott Voltage wurde der Tag trotzem genial 


[yt=YouTube - Downhill Engelberg-Titlis]1DeD15pVaoc&hd=1[/yt]



Location: Engelberg-Titlis in der wunderschönen Schweiz 


Bikes: 2009 Torque FRX, weiss

          2011 Scott Voltage FR20, neon grün , gemietet


Song: Phantogram -When I'm Smal

mfg


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Tolles Video von Kalle Blomkwist aus dem Deister



Das sieht ja richtig nach Spaß aus, fast wie bei uns . Hoffentlich schaff ich es mal in den Deister 'Hallo' sagen.
CU


----------



## Met87 (2. August 2011)

Nice!!! 
Klasse Track!


----------



## Mavy (2. August 2011)

> Location: Engelberg-Titlis in der wunderschönen Schweiz



wie ich spontan richtig lust hätte:
rad ins auto , urlaub nehmen, ab da hin und losradeln 
gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (2. August 2011)

Noch mal in hochkant...


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

Hi,
mein Strive, aber vorsicht kein Downhill oder schnelle Passagen. Auch einige Hinterradversetzer sind zu sehen.
Ich wollte an diesem Tag die neue Feder in meiner Foxgabel testen und hatte die Gopro dabei.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27405746"]Treppentrail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## sirios (8. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Strive, aber vorsicht kein Downhill oder schnelle Passagen. Auch einige Hinterradversetzer sind zu sehen.
> Ich wollte an diesem Tag die neue Feder in meiner Foxgabel testen und hatte die Gopro dabei.
> Treppentrail on Vimeo



Nice, so nen Trail hab ich bei mir auch, besonders nach viel Regen ist das immer ne Herausforderung . Ich seh grad, dass bei Dir die Gabel auch ziemlich tief eintaucht bei solchen Sachen, ist bei meiner Lyrik auch der Fall, das hatte mich am Anfang etwas beunruhigt. Muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen .

Bei dem Video stellt sich die Frage: Ist das Strive überhaupt zu stoppen?!


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

Ich hatte vorher die härtere Feder ab 82 KG drinnen. Vom Ansprechen her war sie fast gleich brauchte aber weniger Federweg. Ich hatte auch ein wenig Angst das mir die Gabel in steilen Sachen zu weit wegtaucht, aber das war unbegründet. Ich bin meine "Refernenzschlüsselstellen" gefahren und hatte nie irgendwelche Überschlagsgefühle. Werde sie jetzt auch mal in den Alpen testen.

Strive rules!


----------



## monkey10 (8. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Strive, aber vorsicht kein Downhill oder schnelle Passagen. Auch einige Hinterradversetzer sind zu sehen.
> Ich wollte an diesem Tag die neue Feder in meiner Foxgabel testen...



lässiger trail und schöne fahrtechnick

hattest du vorher nicht eine Fox Talas 180 im Strive? Wie ist der Unterschied zu Van..? Die Talas war eingefahren und gut abgestimmt (dauert ein bißchen) nehme ich an...

LG


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> lässiger trail und schöne fahrtechnick
> 
> hattest du vorher nicht eine Fox Talas 180 im Strive? Wie ist der Unterschied zu Van..? Die Talas war eingefahren und gut abgestimmt (dauert ein bißchen) nehme ich an...
> 
> LG



ja, die Talas war eingefahren und hatte auch schon einen Service hinter sich. Ich muss zwar mit der Van einige Abstriche wie höheres Gewicht und fehlende Absenkung in Kauf nehmen, aber die Performence der Stahlfeder wiegt das alles wieder auf. Die Talas passt, für Wurzeltrails und schnelle Strecken. Aber sensibel ist anders. Bei langsamen technischen Stücken ist mir der mittlere Federweg und das Ansprechverhalten einer Coil einfach wichtiger. 
Roland


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. August 2011)

Torque Rockzone in Aktion


----------



## schappi (9. August 2011)

Super!!

Gefällt mir sehr gut, gibt den "Spirt" des Bikens sehr gut wieder


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. August 2011)

Vielen Dank 

Vergesst das Voten nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pgeppl (10. August 2011)

Strive am Villach Hausberg = Dobratsch
runter gings dann am Hermsbergweg richtung Nötsch 
Bike fährt sich bergauf/bergab like a charm )))))
lovin it


----------



## sirios (10. August 2011)

pgeppl schrieb:


> Strive am Villach Hausberg = Dobratsch
> runter gings dann am Hermsbergweg richtung Nötsch
> Bike fährt sich bergauf/bergab like a charm )))))
> lovin it



...Wo bleibt die Action !?


----------



## Stewie4321 (12. August 2011)

Sry für die schlechte Quali


----------



## Frank1337 (12. August 2011)

bissl in Saalbach die Berge runterchillen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_4ERX3xJsw&feature=player_embedded"]Milka Line Saalbach Hinterglemm 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fkal (12. August 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> bissl in Saalbach die Berge runterchillen
> Milka Line Saalbach Hinterglemm 2011      - YouTube



ich finde das immer so süüüüß, wenn "ihr deutschen" nicht wisst wie man mit freilaufenden kühen umzugehen hat 

aber gutes video!


----------



## Frank1337 (12. August 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> ich finde das immer so süüüüß, wenn "ihr deutschen" nicht wisst wie man mit freilaufenden kühen umzugehen hat
> 
> aber gutes video!



Ich weis das schon, der Kollege davor nur nicht so ganz 
Aber man sollte dazu sagen, dass Tage davor jemand von ner Kuh platt getreten wurde und im Krankenhaus landete.

Bissl mehr Federweg wäre doch ganz gut gewesen, die 120 vom XC machen nicht überall Spaß.

Bin grad dabei nen Teil rund um die Hacklberg-Alm zusammenzuschneiden, mal schauen wie lang das wieder dauert, werds dann ggf. hier reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (12. August 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Aber man sollte dazu sagen, dass Tage davor jemand von ner Kuh platt getreten wurde und im Krankenhaus landete.



sag ich doch! 



fkal schrieb:


> ich finde das immer so süüüüß, wenn "ihr deutschen" nicht wisst wie man mit freilaufenden kühen umzugehen hat


----------



## jaamaa (12. August 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Aber man sollte dazu sagen, dass Tage davor jemand von ner Kuh platt getreten wurde und im Krankenhaus landete.


Quietschende Bremsscheiben sind da von Vorteil! Und... die riechen es, wenn man Angst hat. Also so tun als ob man der Chef wäre und durch .


----------



## Frank1337 (12. August 2011)

Ok wenn ihr schon dabei seid, war hilft gegen Pferde auf der BlueLine 
3 Stück aneinanderstehend mitten im Weg...

aber hier noch was anderes
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWYIbq9ZxGQ"]SchattbergWest-HacklbergAlm-BikeHotelConrad      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## monkey10 (13. August 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen meiner letzten Tour auf einem meiner Hausberge. Um den Einsatzbereich des Alpinist zu untermauern auch ein paar Pics vom Uphill





















LG


----------



## McFussel (13. August 2011)

Sehr geile Bilder!!


----------



## sundawn77 (13. August 2011)

So ein hausberg hätte ich auch gerne !!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2011)

Abstecher übers Wochenende, Strive in Action.


----------



## Jedisonic (15. August 2011)

Klasse Bilder.... Respekt!


----------



## monkey10 (15. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Abstecher übers Wochenende, Strive in Action...



Gefällt. Tolle Trails gibts bei dir  ist mir ja schon bei deinem Vid aufgefallen...


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Gefällt. Tolle Trails gibts bei dir  ist mir ja schon bei deinem Vid aufgefallen...



das ist leider nicht bei mir. dazu musste ich auch 3,5 Stunden fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (15. August 2011)

@RolandMC
Sehr geile Bilder!
Bremst du mit dem Mittelfinger???


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2011)

Ja ich bremse mit dem "bösen" Fingern. Mit dem Zeigefingern kann ich nicht richtig dosieren.


----------



## sirios (15. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich bremse mit dem "bösen" Fingern. Mit dem Zeigefingern kann ich nicht richtig dosieren.



Also ich könnte mit dem Mittelfinger nicht richtig dosieren . 

Ich werd am Strive auf die Avid Code umstellen. Bei den Elixir 5 fehlt mir der verstellbare Druckpunkt, ich bin zu faul um den Hebel so weit zu ziehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. August 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> ich finde das immer so süüüüß, wenn "ihr deutschen" nicht wisst wie man mit freilaufenden kühen umzugehen hat


Naja, selbst Leute die's wissen, trifft's in letzter Zeit immer wieder... 
http://noe.orf.at/stories/532062/

Generell hat's heuer in AT schon ganz schön viele Kuhunfälle gegeben, hab ich den Eindruck.


----------



## kubikjch (16. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Abstecher übers Wochenende, Strive in Action.



Geile Bilder, Geiler Fotograf
mittelmäßiger Fahrer


----------



## McFussel (16. August 2011)

Sehr GEIL!!!


----------



## si.ve (16. August 2011)

Traumhafte Gegend!


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2011)

ja dort ist es genial, hätte sowas gerne vor meiner Haustüre. Genau der richtige Untergrund für meine Art 8langsames bergab) des bikens.


----------



## konahoss90 (17. August 2011)

Schaut sehr gut aus und versüßt mir die Freude auf den kommenden Alpencross mit meinem Strive. Ist das Strive eigentlich für 180er Gabeln frei gegeben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. August 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Schaut sehr gut aus und versüßt mir die Freude auf den kommenden Alpencross mit meinem Strive. Ist das Strive eigentlich für 180er Gabeln frei gegeben ?



Keine Ahnung ob das freigegeben ist. Ist mir aber wurscht. das Strive ist für BP freigegeben. Bei einem Drop, werden ganz andere Kräfte freigesetzt, als bei meinem herumgehoppel.


----------



## Frank1337 (18. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO_PL7Btuuc&feature=related"]Blue-Line am Reiterkogel in Saalbach-Hinterglemm      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## faktotum (19. August 2011)

Lago di Waller - ein seltenes Spectral in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Deleted 125853 (19. August 2011)

Willingen bei schönstem Wetter und besten Bike- Bedingungen .

Die Bilder sind erste Action- Fotoversuche meiner Tochter. Wie ich finde sind einige ganz brauchbar .
















Gruß,

Markus


----------



## KA-Biker (20. August 2011)




----------



## FFM (21. August 2011)

Leogang. 2GS Drop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mavy (22. August 2011)

So; mal ein Strive welches sich nach Willingen verlaufen hat 






[/url]


----------



## T!ll (22. August 2011)

kurz vor der Landung


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. August 2011)

Ich zum ersten Mal auf Video, und dann fahr ich net gscheit... 

Tragetour mit 1900hm Abfahrt...


(HD und Vollbild empfehlenswert!)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28021054"]http://vimeo.com/28021054[/ame]

Fotos hier: http://bit.ly/nCcn8J

Daheim iss so schön...!


----------



## fkal (23. August 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich zum ersten Mal auf Video, und dann fahr ich net gscheit...



warum wundert mi des ned, dass nach den grandiosen fotos von dir nun auch ein spitzen video von dir nachkommt? Österreich!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. August 2011)

Wahnsinn, da kann man nur den Hut ziehen. Auch vor der Tour bergauf mit den Rädern auf dem Rücken.

@Flo: fahren die beiden Mädels auch profimäßig? Sieht nicht nach Hobby-Bikern aus.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. August 2011)

Freut mich, wenn's euch gefällt!



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, da kann man nur den Hut ziehen. Auch vor der Tour bergauf mit den Rädern auf dem Rücken.
> 
> @Flo: fahren die beiden Mädels auch profimäßig? Sieht nicht nach Hobby-Bikern aus.


Nein, sie haben beide normale Berufe und fahren nur zum Spaß Fahrrad. Sylvia sieht man allerdings gelegentlich auf Fotos in Bikemagazinen (bspw. aktuelle BIKE, wenn auch mit irrtümlich falschem Namen) und Birgit demnächst auch mal wo sehen (wird dann vermutlich im "Hochtouren"-Thread gepostet werden)... 
Aber es stimmt schon -- es gibt nur sehr, sehr wenige Mädels, die so sicher u. gut auf schwierigem Terrain fahren. Dass sie ihre 14 und 16kg-Bikes auch noch 1000-2000hm pro Tag (wenn auch nicht bei dieser Tour nötig) bergauf tragen können u. auch in heiklen Kletterpassagen die Ruhe bewahren, tut ihr übriges.


----------



## sirios (23. August 2011)

Ganz großes Kompliment !

Das Video ist echt super, zum Niederknien .


----------



## anulu (23. August 2011)

Richtig gutes Video! Respekt für sone Tour und das fahrerische Können.


----------



## PangerLenis (23. August 2011)

Traumhaftes Video, da kriegt man richtig Lust auf die Alpen(?)


----------



## Schiltrac (23. August 2011)

Raceline Engelberg

[yt=YouTube - Raceline Engelberg]YoPgQLm1ePs&hd=1[/yt]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. August 2011)

@Schiltrac: es gibt Rennradfahrer, die wären froh sie könnten auf Asphalt so schnell fahren.

Selbst mit Fox40 ist das ein Mörderspeed auf dem Geläuf.


----------



## Andi76 (23. August 2011)




----------



## Xplosion51 (25. August 2011)




----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2011)

Strive unterwegs.












ohne Action


----------



## nadgrajin (26. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder und eine schöne Gegend, gefällt mir, solche Bilder sollten mehr hier rein.


----------



## McFussel (26. August 2011)

Sehr Sehr geil!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2011)

So, dann will ich auch mal:











So langsam wird's doch.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2011)

Danke für die positiven Antworten, war eine ziemlich Anstrengung bei 34° im Schatten, aber es war nirgends Schatten. 45° Südhang in Tirol. Hab auch 4 Liter Flüssigkeit verbraten.


----------



## T!ll (29. August 2011)

Aber gelohnt hat sich die Mühe ja definitiv!!

hier noch eins aus Boppard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2011)

Ja, wenn man die Strapazen wieder verdrängt hat. Ist schon einmalig da oben am Berg und du weist es geht noch 1000 HM runter.


----------



## homerkills (1. September 2011)

Willingen DH


----------



## swoosh999 (4. September 2011)

striven im höllentrail spielberghaus


----------



## frankensteinmtb (4. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Wie kann man hier Bilder einfügen?


----------



## sibbey (4. September 2011)

Zillertal 2011
Nerve AM 6.0





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2011)

Zillertal heute: Torque es!






und damit man weiß wie steil es war: http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/DSC_8531.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (4. September 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Zillertal heute: Torque es!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus als hätte es dir ziemlich die arschritze rasiert


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2011)

an der weißen hose sind keine reifenabdrücke. Aber viel mehr wäre da eh nicht gegangen. Mein mitfahrer ists nicht gefahren, die rubberqueen hätte es nicht gehalten


----------



## rider_x (5. September 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...die rubberqueen hätte es nicht gehalten



Hat er ein Queen ohne Black Chili Mischung?


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2011)

zwei mal 2.4er rubberqueen mit blackchilli in der ust version
dazu noch ein 1,5° flacheren lenkwinkel.

Kann auch an der tagesform liegen, denn normal ist er meist ein klein wenig besser unterwegs als ich!

hier noch ein paar bilder:


----------



## thomas_127 (5. September 2011)

Sehr, sehr geile Bilder - Respekt!
Oh Knieschoner würde ich das aber nicht fahren wollen, wenn ich es überhaupt fahren könnte


----------



## sundawn77 (5. September 2011)

sehr geile Fotos, aber Spass würde mir so ein Steinfeld nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2011)

spaß machts definitiv wenn man fit genug ist um das sicher zu fahren!

zu den knieschonern: ich hätte lieber etwas für meine schulter gehabt (ist auf der hälfte mal wieder ausgekugelt und ich musste den schönen unteren teil mit schmerzen fahren bzw. schieben/tragen)
aber ich bin glücklicher weise noch nie so gestüzt das die mir was gebracht hätten bzw. was schützen hätten müssen. 
aber es sind welche bestellt!

danke fürs lob!


----------



## McFussel (6. September 2011)

Super schöne Aufnahmen - und unglaublich toll gefahren. Da gibt es nur ein Wort von mir: "RESPEKT"

Das ist Mountainbiken. 

Kannst mir bisserl davon abgeben???




Eisbein schrieb:


> spaß machts definitiv wenn man fit genug ist um das sicher zu fahren!
> 
> zu den knieschonern: ich hätte lieber etwas für meine schulter gehabt (ist auf der hälfte mal wieder ausgekugelt und ich musste den schönen unteren teil mit schmerzen fahren bzw. schieben/tragen)
> aber ich bin glücklicher weise noch nie so gestüzt das die mir was gebracht hätten bzw. was schützen hätten müssen.
> ...


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2011)

kla, gern doch! Komm mal zum urlaub her und du bekommst ne woche fahrtechnik gerlehrt, direkt aufm trail. 
Was besseres gibts eigentlich garnicht 

Oder aber, kauf dir ein TrIAl rad und üb damit. Das ist mein eigentlicher Background, bin auch erst seit 1Jahr ernsthaft dabei (singletrails fahren,...).


----------



## Tiger 2001 (6. September 2011)

@ Eisbein
Sehr schöne Fotos!

kein Post ohne Bild....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2011)

lecker lecker treppen. Ist das in koblenzer umgebung?


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. September 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> lecker lecker treppen. Ist das in koblenzer umgebung?



Bei uns ist es ja schon cool, aber so cool auch wieder nicht...Ist am Gardasee 

Wenn du das Nächste Mal hier bist, pack mal dein Bike ein


----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2011)

sei dir sicher


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2011)

Endlich wieder mal ein vernünftiger Wallride... 
(Mottolino Bikepark)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2011)

Bist du auch schön ins Kissen gehüpft?
Und den gegenüberliegenden Berg mit dem Carossello hoch? Da gibt's auf der anderen Seite durch ein relativ einsames Tal den besten Trail, den ich je gefahren bin! Nix schwieriges, eher Vollgas aber einfach traumhaft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal ein vernünftiger Wallride...
> (Mottolino Bikepark)


Es gibt wohl niemanden, der ohne ein Bild auf diesem Wallride aus Livigno zurück kommt  Aber gefällt immer wieder


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl niemanden, der ohne ein Bild auf diesem Wallride aus Livigno zurück kommt  Aber gefällt immer wieder



Doch, mich. Bin ihn nicht mals gefahren 
Dafür aber die zwei in Leogang auf der Flying Gangster. Die sind auch verdammt cool. War nie so der Wallrider, aber das üb ich jetzt


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Dafür aber die zwei in Leogang auf der Flying Gangster. Die sind auch verdammt cool. War nie so der Wallrider, aber das üb ich jetzt


Haha, ich wollte vorhin noch schreiben "genau wie in Leogang"  Die sind mit dem Bergpanorama im Hintergrund auch echt legendär!


----------



## Quellekatalog (8. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Bist du auch schön ins Kissen gehüpft?
> Und den gegenüberliegenden Berg mit dem Carossello hoch? Da gibt's auf der anderen Seite durch ein relativ einsames Tal den besten Trail, den ich je gefahren bin! Nix schwieriges, eher Vollgas aber einfach traumhaft.




Ich bin den Carossello rauf und den anderen Bergseite runter, Trailanfang gleich neben diesen Mini-Holzdingern zum Drüberrollenbei der Liftstation. Der Trail war sehr lässig, allerdings haben wir nach der Brücke zur Hütte keinen Trail mehr gefunden. Nachdem wir eine Zeit auf der Schotterstraße runter sind und nach Trail Ausschau gehalten haben, haben wir einen rechts der Schotterstraße gefunden, aber leider für Biker gesperrt. 

Hast du da noch einen Trailtipp für weiter unten oder seit ihr obenweg schon einen Anderen Weg gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2011)

Nein, ich kenn auch nur den Teil bis zum Bauernhof. Aber der ist alle Mühe wert, finde ich. Mit dem richtigen Tempo ist der einfach unglaublich adrenalingeladen. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache, ein Kumpel von mir kam mit den Kurven nicht so klar.
Ich finde ihn aber ideal um die Kurventechnik zu verbessern.


----------



## steveo282 (9. September 2011)

na da kann ich auch mithalten:


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Bist du auch schön ins Kissen gehüpft?


Eh klar!
Hätte kurz ein bissl Tabletops probiert, aber irgendwas mach ich da ganz grundlegend falsch...



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Und den gegenüberliegenden Berg mit dem Carossello hoch? Da gibt's auf der anderen Seite durch ein relativ einsames Tal den besten Trail, den ich je gefahren bin! Nix schwieriges, eher Vollgas aber einfach traumhaft.


Danke für den Tipp! Werd heuer eh nochmal dort sein, viell. geht sich's dann aus.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Dafür aber die zwei in Leogang auf der Flying Gangster. Die sind auch verdammt cool. War nie so der Wallrider, aber das üb ich jetzt


Dann besser nicht nach Leogang sondern ein paar Kilometer weiter nach Wagrain. 
Dort steht auch ein großartiger Wallride -- Foto von vor ein paar Jahren: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/412342


----------



## rider_x (12. September 2011)

Hier auch mal ein paar Fotos von mir an einem sonnigem Sonntag


----------



## T!ll (12. September 2011)

FRX und Alpinist im Harz


----------



## Jogi (12. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl niemanden, der ohne ein Bild auf diesem Wallride aus Livigno zurück kommt  Aber gefällt immer wieder



öhhm, vom Wallride haben wir keine Bilder gemacht  obwohl mehmals gefahren.
Dafür aber vom Airbag:




Über die Landung möchte ich mich aber nicht weiter äußern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. September 2011)

hat's weh getan?


----------



## bells0 (13. September 2011)

Little vid of me playing in my local woods with a couple of small tracks we've built

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28951051"]Esholt woods on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jogi (13. September 2011)

mettwurst82 schrieb:


> :d hat's weh getan?


nö 
is wa weich, das Airbag


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. September 2011)

Ja, das weiß ich. Aber sieht irgendwie so aus, als wenn du schön mit der Brust auf dem Rahmen landest. Stell ich mir nicht so angenehm vor.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2011)

Hehe, etwas ähnliches wie Jogi auf dem Foto habe ich gestern auch gemacht... allerdings ohne Airbag drunter und nur mit dem Hinterrad in der Luft  Was habe ich draus gelernt? Die V2 ist echt sehr bissig  Zum Glück gibts davon kein Foto...


----------



## Jogi (13. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ja, das weiß ich. Aber sieht irgendwie so aus, als wenn du schön mit der Brust auf dem Rahmen landest. Stell ich mir nicht so angenehm vor.



ich konnte mich schön neben dem Bike ins Kissen kuscheln


----------



## Jobi (13. September 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Little vid of me playing in my local woods with a couple of small tracks we've built



Cool video, cool tracks! 

Rock on!


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2011)

Rückblick auf eine 1400hm-Tragetour bis auf ca. 2000m Seehöhe mit meinem Bruder im Salzkammergut.

Interessanterweise hatte ich zwischen 700 und 1000hm massive Probleme mit der Ausdauer, musste das Rad alle 5 Minuten absetzen. 
Ich weiß bis heute nicht, woran's lag -- Dehydration oder sonst irgendetwas...
...jedenfalls gingen die übrigen 400hm nach einer Pause an einer Hütte (inkl. 0,5L Hollersaft) wieder ganz locker von der Hand. 

Der Aufstiegsweg...




Am Gipfel auf ca. 2000m Seehöhe mit "interessierten" Schafen...




Oft ist es bei Tragetouren so, dass man bei der Abfahrt sich erst durch verblockte, schwierige Trails arbeiten muss, bis diese in tieferen Lagen immer flowiger und schneller werden. 
Hier war's mal genau umgekehrt. Oben auf einem langen Rücken animieren Wiesentrails zum Gas geben....









Dachstein immer schön vor Augen...




Und dann ein endloser, stetig leicht steiler werdenden Spitzkehrenexzess bis ins Tal...




Fein war's!


----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

Das sind echt schöne Fotos!!!!
Unterzucker vielleicht? Damit hab ich öfter zu kämpfen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2011)

Danke! 
"Unterzucker" hatte ich auch überlegt, gegessen hatte ich aber definitiv genug. Wird wohl doch Dehydration gewesen sein, mein T-Shirt war bis auf den letzten Fleck komplett durchnässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

Das kann vllt auch gewesen sein... 
Hab ich dir eigentlich deinen Profilstatus geklaut? 
War keine Absicht... hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass du das auch da stehen hast...
Sorry für OT aber iwie haut das mit dem Hochladen grad nicht so hin... also kein Bild...


----------



## McFussel (14. September 2011)

Sehr schön....


----------



## MasterAss (14. September 2011)

Sag mal Flo, nehmt ihr auch Gäste mit auf Tour?


----------



## GerhardO (14. September 2011)

Klar - als Marschverpflegung! 

@FIS: Seids nach Süden runter? Dürften ja an die 6-7 km Trail sein...?!

VGG


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2011)

Freut mich, wenn's euch gefällt!

@MasterAss: es kommt tatsächlich gelegentlich vor, dass wir mit "Gastbikern" unterwegs sind. Dann halt, wenn's zeitlich passt. Es gibt nicht genug Wochenenden für meine Ideen... 

@Gerhard: Süden, richtig. Wie weit es war weiß ich leider nicht, weil mein schöner Tacho in PDS irgendwo im Gatsch liegt. Es war jedenfalls tatsächlich recht lang, weil's oben auf dem breiten Rücken recht lange nur mit geringer Neigung oder überhaupt flach oder sogar ein bissl bergauf dahin geht.


----------



## GerhardO (15. September 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ... Es gibt nicht genug Wochenenden für meine Ideen...  ...



Mein Reden! Sonst hättest mich schon lange am Hals! 

VGG


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. September 2011)

Am Wochenende mal mein Rockzone im Park gerockt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fotograf: Marco H.
 Fahrer: Merlin E.
 Location: Bikepark Beerfelden


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende mal mein Rockzone im Park gerockt
> 
> Fotograf: Marco H.
> Fahrer: Merlin E.
> Location: Bikepark Beerfelden


Nice!  Die Fotos von vor dem ungeplanten Torque-Treffen 
Beerfelden hatte ich eigentlich für dieses Jahr auch auf dem Plan stehen, aber wie Flo die Tage schon geschrieben hat:



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht genug Wochenenden für meine Ideen...


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Super Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (19. September 2011)

Raceline Tamaro, part one

[yt=YouTube - Raceline Monte Tamaro, First Part]hUNmu3pQ6cU&hd=1[/yt]

Das erste mal nach dem Sturz im Frühling wieder am Tamaro, noch ein wenig vorsichtig...


----------



## T!ll (19. September 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2011)

die ersten abfahrtsmeter zum warmwerden: (wer meint der gifpelaufbau geht zu fahren, ist herzlich eingeladen mal herzukommen!  )







und ein stück weiter unten, wo es schon wieder einfach ist.







bilder hat mein Vater gemacht, ich bin gefahren!


----------



## Sera (22. September 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Raceline Tamaro, part one



Schönes Video! Wie heiß denn der 1. Song?


----------



## sundawn77 (22. September 2011)

Tolle Fotos Eisbein ... da wird man echt neidisch wenn man so im Büro sitzt grade


----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2011)

Hier mein erstes Video.  

Das Gewackel des Chesty-Gurtes von GoPro ist noch ein wenig nervig. Habe aber schon selbstgebastelte Abhilfe aus dem Forum.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29427475"]Deister Farnweg mit Crash[/ame]

Edit: HD leider nur auf Vimeo. Muss das Video nochmal hier bei MTB-News hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2011)

Cooler Trail, würde ich auch gerne mal fahren  

Die Bestzeit liegt bei 4:25 min.


----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Cooler Trail, würde ich auch gerne mal fahren
> 
> Die Bestzeit liegt bei 4:25 min.



4:25 min ist schon ne stramme Zeit. 

Also ich bin den jetzt ca. 5x gefahren und komme bei trockenen Bedingungen und guten Beinen auf 5:45 min.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2011)

Ich bin im trockenen 5:00 gefahren.

Die 4:25 wurden auch von einem gewissen Jasper J. (oder lieber J. Jauch) aufgestellt


----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich bin im trockenen 5:00 gefahren.
> 
> Die 4:25 wurden auch von einem gewissen Jasper J. (oder lieber J. Jauch) aufgestellt



Ich verstehe


----------



## Schiltrac (22. September 2011)

Sera schrieb:


> Schönes Video! Wie heiß denn der 1. Song?


 
CHOO CHOO - We Go


----------



## Sera (22. September 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> CHOO CHOO - We Go



danke!


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos Eisbein ... da wird man echt neidisch wenn man so im Büro sitzt grade


mir kribelts auch in den finger wenn ich beim lernen am schreibtisch sitze und hinter mir die sonne auf die berge scheint...


----------



## sundawn77 (23. September 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mir kribelts auch in den finger wenn ich beim lernen am schreibtisch sitze und hinter mir die sonne auf die berge scheint...



wenn ich die Berge sehen will muss ich 600km weit fahren...
jetzt bin ich schon wieder neidisch


----------



## vopsi (23. September 2011)

schei55 fokus


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2011)

nix fokus, bild ist verwackelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (23. September 2011)

na denn, muss der knipser wohl n bier mehr zum mittach trinken.


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2011)

.


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2011)

Bitte nicht lachen, ist mein erstes Vid 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29539640"]Bike Season 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Zhen (25. September 2011)

Hey, prinzipiell find ichs sehr cool. Leider ist die Bildqualität arg schlecht


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hey, prinzipiell find ichs sehr cool. Leider ist die Bildqualität arg schlecht



vegas will mir nicht mit h.264 rendern, sonst wär´s besser geworden ;(


----------



## monkey10 (26. September 2011)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse vom Urlaub...



























Location dürfte leicht erkennbar sein, mehr Fotos in meinem Album...-->
.
.
.
.


----------



## swoosh999 (26. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ein paar Schnappschüsse vom Urlaub...
> 
> Location dürfte leicht erkennbar sein, mehr Fotos in meinem Album...



da hat einer die selben lieblingslocations 
war im juli 2x in saalbach und vor 2 wochen am lago - eig. hätten wir uns begegnen müssen 

ps. klasse bilder


----------



## bells0 (28. September 2011)

Another vid of me at Hamsterley forest.

This is World Champs Danny Hart's local track, where he got his Champery practise in!!

Pretty steep at the end, hence me struggling!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29713523"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. September 2011)

Kleines Rennen in Trassem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ein paar Schnappschüsse vom Urlaub...


Wolltest du den Hinterreifen schonen? Du fährst ja nur auf dem Vorderrad! 




Im Ernst: sehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## rider_x (29. September 2011)




----------



## der.bergsteiger (5. Oktober 2011)

Paar Bilder aus dem Engadin vom letzten WE:


----------



## Eisbein (6. Oktober 2011)

Video von meinem Hausberg:
Torque wird von mir (weißer helm) gefahren
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30087972"]Autumn-Ride on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## McFussel (6. Oktober 2011)

@Eisbein: Ganz geil! Da sieht man einfach die Trial-Erfahrung. Hatte das große Vergnügen am WE in Serfuas jemanden zu treffen, der auch so einen Hintergrund hatte. Unglaublich was bei dem ging.

Gute Ansporn, das weiter zu üben!!!


----------



## Eisbein (6. Oktober 2011)

das hilft wirklich unheimlich weiter! 

Noch dazu ist trial training im winter eine super sache: Körper und Geist wird trainiert und man ist nicht so schlecht drauf weil überall auf den bergen noch schnee liegt 

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (6. Oktober 2011)

Aber ab einem gewissen Alter lernt man das leider nicht mehr so gut   

Werde das aber über den Winter tun, bis jetzt hat es ja auch geholfen!    Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Zhen (6. Oktober 2011)

Ganz großes Tennis! Falls noch nicht geschehe, solltest du das im "Bikebergsteig-Thread" posten. Das will ich auch können


----------



## Schiltrac (9. Oktober 2011)

So ich hab hier wieder ein kleines Raceline-Video!
Geschwindigkeitsmässig gibt es noch grosses Potenzial nach oben, zumal ich an diesem Tag zum ersten mal beim biken mit Wadenkrämpfen zu kämpfen hatte....

Nick Beer fährt die Strecke zwar ca. 40 Sekunden schneller runter, sie fahren aber auch von 2:40 bis 3:53 eine andere Line. Ich hatte an diesem Tag immer den Einstieg für die ganz richtige Raceline gesucht, aber leider nie gefunden. Bis ich das Video genau angesehen hatte....


[yt=YouTube - Raceline Wiriehorn/ Hot-Trail]q71u8DRHSMo&hd=1[/yt]


Jetzt gehts nächste Woche je nach Wetter evtl. das erste mal nach Bellwald ins Wallis. Dannach ist die Saison aber leider definitiv gelaufen 
(bis zu den Snowdownhills im Winter )

PS: Hier der Link zur Racelinie-Playlist auf YT: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q71u8DRHSMo&list=PL84E943F3B7506488&feature=plpp"]Raceline Wiriehorn/ Hot-Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Oktober 2011)

Die gleichen Bilder hab ich im Hochtourenthread gepostet, hier reduziert um ein paar Nicht-Canyon-Bilder. 



"Big Mountain Freeriding"...

daran musste ich denken als ich die Fotos von dieser feinen Tour aussortiert habe. Und zwar mit Bezug auf den Winter und das Skifahren bzw. Snowboarden. 

Aber von Anfang an...

Vor gut einem Monat besprechen Martin und ich, dass wir nach unserer letztjährigen Tour mal wieder was gemeinsam machen könnten. 
Also geht die Recherche los -- bevorzugt ein feiner 3000er auf halbem Weg zwischen Graz und Salzburg, unseren Wohnorten. Und relativ bald finde ich dann einen Gipfel in den Hohen Tauern, der ein richtiges Schmankerl sein dürfte...
Großartige Mondlandschaft, große Schutthänge, Sandhänge (!) und flowige Vollgas-Wege -- ich bin schwer gespannt...

Am Freitag morgen dann klicke ich noch kurz in den Hochtourenthread rein und sehe ein neues Video von Andi. Und stelle verblüfft fest, dass Johannes, Horst und Birgit die gleiche Tour genau eine Woche vorher gemacht haben...
Das ist mal ein Zufall.

Nun denn, los geht's...

Freitag im Abendlicht ca. 1200hm zur Hütte rauf... 




Martin macht Freudensprünge ob des feinen Abendessens, das wir gleich kriegen werden...




Am nächsten Tag geht's los, wir steigen die ersten Sandhänge rauf...




Martin freut sich über's großartige Wetter...




Eine der wenigen etwas gefinkelteren Stellen -- klein bisschen ausgesetzt über dem alten Eis...




Sensationeller Ausblick...




Unser Ziel für heute besteht aus einem Doppelgipfel. Vom kleineren Gipfel (knapp 3200m) steigt man durch einen sehr steilen Kamin ab und steigt dann noch kurz zum Hauptgipfel (gut 3200m) auf. 
Für die kurze Abfahrt vom Hauptgipfel war's uns zu mühsam - und auch nicht ganz ungefährlich - die Radln zwei mal über diese Stelle zu wuchten und sind somit nur zu Fuß auf den Hauptgipfel...
Horst und Johannes haben's eine Woche zuvor schon auch gemacht -- Respekt!




Doch dann, beginnt die Gaudi...!
Flowige, superlässige Trails, hier mit Glocknerblick...




Und dann die Schutthänge, auf die ich mich schon gewaltig gefreut habe. Hier sind wir mal von unserem Prinzip abgewichen, nur auf Wegen zu fahren, haben uns dies aber auch gut überlegt. Einerseits gibt's dort keinerlei Vegetation die man zerstören könnte. Zum anderen werden die Fahrspuren nach ein, zwei Regenfällen wieder unsichtbar sein. 
Das runter_carven_ - das erscheint mir die passendste Bezeichnung - war jedenfalls sensationell spaßig. Man fühlt sich wie Skifahrer im Tiefschnee -- mit wenig Bremsen und Kippen des Bikes carvt man mit ca. 5-10cm eingesunkenen Reifen den Hang runter, groooßartig!



(und ein bisserl Gletschereis-Fahrerei war dann auch noch drin...)

Sooo fein...




Sprays gibt's also auch im Sommer, Martin taugt's...




Sauanstrenged ist das immer-wieder-Raufschieben -- aber wenn's halt gar so lustig ist... 




Dann geht's weiter auf den großartigen Vollgastrails. Kleine Flugeinlage...








Und weiter mit Karacho...




Kaiserwetter...
Der weitere Weg geht am Ende des Grates links runter. Die Steinplatten im Vordergrund sehen von dieser Position einladend zu fahren aus, sind aber leider viel zu steil, lang und zerklüftet. 








Schotterhänge waren's vorhin, jetzt Sandhänge! Mindestens genau so lustig...








Martin staubt...




Ab der Hütte geht's dann nochmal etwa 200hm bergauf in eine Scharte, von der wir dann gen Osten abfahren. 
Dort dann etwas technischer weiter, wirklich zum herumhorstln  wurde der Trail jedoch nie. 

Das waren jetzt wohl wirklich ein bisschen viel Bilder -- aber wenn's so schön war... 

Definitiv einer der lässigsten Berge, von denen ich bislang runter bin!


----------



## knuspi (10. Oktober 2011)

Habs eben schon in den Hochtouren gesehen. Einfach GENIAL! Meinen Neid hast du für all deine atemberaubenden Touren.

Und ich finde es einfach super, dass du deine Bilder und vor allem die netten Geschichten mit uns teilst. Gerne mehr davon


----------



## LeonF (10. Oktober 2011)

Zweimal posten ist bei den Bildern mehr als gerechtfertigt!


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Oktober 2011)

WOW...sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## sirios (10. Oktober 2011)

Man, mich zerfrisst grad echt der Neid   !

Das was Du gepostet hast ist echt mal ganz großes Kino, respekt!


----------



## Fluffi (10. Oktober 2011)

Geile Tour Flo. Das hinunter surfen am Hang war bestimmt der Hammer !


----------



## konahoss90 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sprachlos. Ich würde auch mal gerne so eine Tour machen.. Kann man die Bilder auch in Großformat bekommen für Leinwanddrucke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. Oktober 2011)

Grandiose Bilder! 
Die haben mich so beeindruckt, dass ich mir heute wieder ein Canyon bestellen musste um hier im Thread weiterlesen zu dürfen


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Oktober 2011)

Freut mich, wenn euch die Bilder gefallen!



konahoss90 schrieb:


> Sprachlos. Ich würde auch mal gerne so eine Tour machen.. Kann man die Bilder auch in Großformat bekommen für Leinwanddrucke ?


Eh klar, schick mir eine PN welche Bilder du brauchst.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Grandiose Bilder!
> Die haben mich so beeindruckt, dass ich mir heute wieder ein Canyon bestellen musste um hier im Thread weiterlesen zu dürfen


*Canyon, habt ihr das gelesen*? Meine Kontonr. für die Provision schicke ich dann per PN....


----------



## Schulle (11. Oktober 2011)

@FloImSchnee
Großes MTB-Kino, geniale Fotoserie. Das ist Lust
am biken pur was Deine Bilder vermitteln. Du bist
nicht zufällig Fotograf?


----------



## rider_x (11. Oktober 2011)

...sehr, sehr geile Bilder !!!


----------



## konahoss90 (11. Oktober 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Eh klar, schick mir eine PN welche Bilder du brauchst.



Ich schaue nochmal durch die Bilder durch und melde mich dann, wenn ich mich entschieden habe. Hab grad wenig Zeit. Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Oktober 2011)

Bikepark Winterberg:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/949755

Home-Trail:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/999668


----------



## simdiem (18. Oktober 2011)

Junge Junge, kauf dir mal einen anständigen FullFace Helm und ein paar Protektoren!! Nicht schlecht


----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Oktober 2011)

Protektoren hab ich seit kurzem auch
Nochmal ein Bild:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1000473


----------



## Schibbie (19. Oktober 2011)

is das grob in der nähe von darmstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Oktober 2011)

Also das letzte Bild ist an den "Bölle-Trails" aufgenommen worden (direkt hinterm Böllenfalltor)


----------



## Schibbie (19. Oktober 2011)

Ah okay. Habs verwechselt, sieht fast so aus wie in der Nähe der Burg Frankenstein, da war ich letzte Woche ;-)


----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Oktober 2011)

Achso. Am Frankenstein ist es aber auch cool, war erst gestern wieder da
Ich hab aber leider noch keine Bilder von dort... Es kommen bestimmt bald noch welche dazu


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Fang schon mal an zu sparen für ein vernünftiges Bike . Das Grand Canyon wird bei dem Einsatz früher oder später die Grätsche machen.


----------



## kNiRpS (20. Oktober 2011)

naja bei seinem fahrergewicht wirds das vorerst aushalten


----------



## MMtt (22. Oktober 2011)

Mein Bike hat es heute auch wieder einmal in die Höhe geschaffft.

Regitzerspitz, hoch über dem Rheintal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (23. Oktober 2011)

In Anbetracht der ganzen genialen Bikebergsteigen-Fotos ist das hier geradezu langweilig: Eine kleine Abendrunde bei mir um die Ecke... Wenig Technik, nichts besonderes, einfach nur mal rausfahren...


----------



## felixhoffe (23. Oktober 2011)

Canyon Torque auf dem weg zum Superenduro 

Wen ihr lust habt, bitte einmal auf "gefällt mir" drücken


----------



## Eisbein (23. Oktober 2011)

wir haben heute mal eine tour ins ungewisse gemacht. erst erschrocken von einer super langen, flachen, nervigen querung wurden wir dann am ende von einem schönen technischen trail überrascht!
gut es lag schnee, aber im sommer kommen wir wieder und dann werden die richtigen stellen fotografiert 

Ich fahre mein Tork ES, Thomas hat fotografiert: mehr auf alpine-freeride.com


----------



## McFussel (24. Oktober 2011)

GEIL!


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Uaah Schnee!

Lieber schönes Herbstwetter im Mittelgebirge.

Hier mal ein repräsentativer Querschnitt mit was für Bikes man so fährt:
- Torque FR, Helius CC, Scratch, Fanes, LV 301, C`dale Moto, Haibaik 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31068173"]Zittauer zur Erinnerung ***Director's Cut on Vimeo[/ame][ame="http://vimeo.com/30998098"][/ame]


----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2011)

das sieht nach mehr schnee aus als es ist. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass das erste bild auf 1800 geschossen ist und dazu noch nordseitig...

ganz nette trails im video, aber die treppe am anfang geht doch zu fahren oder? Die ecke sieht zwar eng aus...


----------



## McFussel (24. Oktober 2011)

Mega schöner Trail!

@Eisbein: Du bist einfach ne Klasse drüber was die Fahrtechnik angeht!  (Kompliment!)

Ich geh mal weiter üben


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ..
> ganz nette trails im video, aber die treppe am anfang geht doch zu fahren oder? Die ecke sieht zwar eng aus...



Klar, ist doch gefahren im Vid (von @timtim). 
Das blöde ist nicht so sehr die Ecke, sondern wenn man um die Ecke schaut, wirds noch steiler. Aber unten kann man dann ja nur ins Gemüse fallen....

Das schöne am Zittauer ist, dass alles ganz eng (wenige 100 Meter!) beieinander ist und man immer nur so 300- 400hm rauf muss, und dabei fast alles auf Trails fährt. 
Und dabei ein Mega-Minigebirgs-Panorama!

Hier nochmal ein anderes Video aus 2010:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11151974"]Zittau_Tag1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2011)

@cxfahrer:
Wer ist das im Leopardenlook, bist das du?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lieber schönes Herbstwetter im Mittelgebirge


 Das haben wir uns gestern auch gedacht... Dank meiner Freundin und einer übers Wochenende geliehenen EOS 550D hat mein Album mal wieder ein paar neue Fotos bekommen. Was liebe ich das tolle Licht im Herbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (25. Oktober 2011)

wow sehr coole bilder! richtig nice


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2011)

cool, wenn ich mal mit einem fahrrad richtung heimat fahre, dann komm ich vll. mal nach zittau, wollte eh im sommer noch mal ins elbsandsteingebirge.

und so gut fahr ich auch nicht, wie mir am sonntag erst wieder deutlich aufgezeigt wurde...


----------



## DocPolo (25. Oktober 2011)




----------



## swoosh999 (25. Oktober 2011)

DocPolo schrieb:


>



wenigstens ein helm sollte doch noch im budget gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## DocPolo (25. Oktober 2011)

Keine sorge, es ist das "volle Programm" vorhanden vom DH - FR fahren. War ne spontane Aktion an nem Sonntag mittag da mein Bruder ne neue Cam gekauft hatte und Serienbilder an nem "bewegten" Objekt probieren wollte. Da ich das Bike eh draussen stehen hatte bin ich halt kurz übern Hügel drüber.


----------



## McFussel (25. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Klar, ist doch gefahren im Vid (von @timtim).
> Das blöde ist nicht so sehr die Ecke, sondern wenn man um die Ecke schaut, wirds noch steiler. Aber unten kann man dann ja nur ins Gemüse fallen....
> 
> Das schöne am Zittauer ist, dass alles ganz eng (wenige 100 Meter!) beieinander ist und man immer nur so 300- 400hm rauf muss, und dabei fast alles auf Trails fährt.
> ...



Mega schöne Trails....da muss man echt mal hinkommen, aber was noch geiler ist: Starke Truppe!  Fehlt mir hier leider. Ist finde ich auch wichtig um technisch weiter zu kommen.



Eisbein schrieb:


> cool, wenn ich mal mit einem fahrrad richtung heimat fahre, dann komm ich vll. mal nach zittau, wollte eh im sommer noch mal ins elbsandsteingebirge.
> 
> und so gut fahr ich auch nicht, wie mir am sonntag erst wieder deutlich aufgezeigt wurde...



Jaja....Du und nicht fahren können....warte mal, ich montiere mir die Stützrädchen....


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Mega schöne Trails....da muss man echt mal hinkommen, aber was noch geiler ist: Starke Truppe!  Fehlt mir hier leider. Ist finde ich auch wichtig um technisch weiter zu kommen.



Das kam aber nicht von alleine, Berlin ist weit weg von Leipzig. 

Alles kam durch einen Stuttgarter, der seine Wildsau im Harz einreiten wollte....er ist so ein  er Typ (@kompostman), aber ich hab ihn leider lang nicht mehr gesehen. 

Man muss halt ab und zu seinen Arsch bewegen und woanders hin fahren  ...


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das haben wir uns gestern auch gedacht... Dank meiner Freundin und einer übers Wochenende geliehenen EOS 550D hat mein Album mal wieder ein paar neue Fotos bekommen. Was liebe ich das tolle Licht im Herbst!
> |Bilder|



Hohe Loog, Kalmit oder Weinbiet?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Oktober 2011)

DocPolo schrieb:


> Keine sorge, es ist das "volle Programm" vorhanden vom DH - FR fahren. War ne spontane Aktion an nem Sonntag mittag da mein Bruder ne neue Cam gekauft hatte und Serienbilder an nem "bewegten" Objekt probieren wollte. Da ich das Bike eh draussen stehen hatte bin ich halt kurz übern Hügel drüber.



Ohne Helm ist uncool. Egal aus welchem Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (26. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ohne Helm ist uncool. Egal aus welchem Grund.



Helm? [x] Nötig   [ ] Unnötig
Bildzitate, die direkt ein oder 2 Post's oben dran sind? [ ] Nötig   [x] Unnötig


----------



## Jaspero (26. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ohne Helm ist uncool. Egal aus welchem Grund.



Richtig.


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Oktober 2011)

Weißt du Newmi, ich bekomme Geld von der wildfremden Person, die hinter dem Nickname "Smubob" steht dafür, dass ich seine Bilder so oft wie möglich zitiere. 

Noch unnötiger und "cooler" kann ein Kommentar kaum sein. -.-


----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Helm? [x] Nötig   [ ] Unnötig
> Bildzitate, die direkt ein oder 2 Post's oben dran sind? [ ] Nötig   [x] Unnötig





Und jetzt widmen wir uns wieder dem Thema dieses Threads:


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wow sehr coole bilder! richtig nice


Danke  (auch im Namen meiner Freundin, der ich die Bilder verdanke)




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hohe Loog, Kalmit oder Weinbiet?


Als ob es nicht auch anderswo im Pfälzerwald gute Trails gäbe...  Ist aber Weinbiet  (hätte ein Klick auf eines der der Bilder auch offenbart )




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Weißt du Newmi, ich bekomme Geld von der wildfremden Person, die hinter dem Nickname "Smubob" steht dafür, dass ich seine Bilder so oft wie möglich zitiere.



Ne du, so lange du dir nicht "Smubob" in die Arschhaare rasierst und nackig fährst, gibts von mir keine Kohle


----------



## BrotherMo (27. Oktober 2011)

ich mag den freddy krueger pulli einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> ich mag den freddy krueger pulli einfach...


Ja, kommt auf den Bildern schon gut 
Für die, die es nicht kennen - das ist ein Platzangst Trikot von Anno 2008 (?). Habe ich damals sogar mal als Team-Trikot von jemandem mit zusätzlichem Aufdruck im 4x gesehen. Ist eigentlich mein Bikepark Trikot für wenns kälter ist -> schön weit für übers Jacket und ziemlich dichter Stoff.


----------



## Newmi (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Hardtail94
Nicht gleich überspitz werden!! 
Es sind gute Bilder, kein Thema, aber das man sie gleich mehrmals hintereinander anschauen "darf" macht nicht viel Sinn!

@'Smubob'
Das 2. wäre Klasse, wenns ein "Mitzieher" gewesen wäre! Ansonsten Top Bilder!!


----------



## Jobi (28. Oktober 2011)

felixhoffe schrieb:


> Canyon Torque auf dem weg zum Superenduro
> 
> Wen ihr lust habt, bitte einmal auf "gefällt mir" drücken




Cooles Vid! Wo fährst denn da? Sieht gut aus! 

Rock on! 

Jobi


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Oktober 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> ... aber das man sie gleich mehrmals hintereinander anschauen "darf" macht nicht viel Sinn!


Der Meinung bin ich im Übrigen auch  Ich mag Bilder-Zitate generell nicht so...




Newmi schrieb:


> @'Smubob'
> Das 2. wäre Klasse, wenns ein "Mitzieher" gewesen wäre! Ansonsten Top Bilder!!


Das war in dem Fall Absicht. Es war klar, dass ich bei der Umgebungshelligkeit und 1/320s Belichtungszeit durch die Bewegung nicht sehr unscharf sein würde. Und es war sozusagen Herbstlicht/Herbstwald unser "Thema des Tages", daher wollten wir lieber den Großteils des Bildes scharf haben


----------



## PhoEnjX (28. Oktober 2011)

felixhoffe schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schickes und kurzweiliges Video! Auch die Musik find ich Klasse!
> 
> Wie heißt denn der Song?
> 
> ...


----------



## simdiem (30. Oktober 2011)

@Smubob

Sehr schöne Bilder. Vorallem die Klamottenfarbe macht einen guten Kontrast zu den Herbstfarben!!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Bikes, Tolle Pics!!


----------



## simdiem (30. Oktober 2011)

Das is 'ne knackige Zusammenfassung ^^


----------



## rider_x (30. Oktober 2011)

...da war die Welt noch in Ordnung...


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Was denn los? Hast dich gelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiceDude (1. November 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2011)

Dieses Jahr in Südtirol / Meran


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2011)

Sehr schön! Kleiderfarbe passend zu den Felgen abgestimmt ^^


----------



## Saintsrest (1. November 2011)

Am "Jockele-Guck" in Achern


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2011)

Und wie geht's weiter :X ?


----------



## LeonF (1. November 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Und wie geht's weiter :X ?



Wollt ich auch grad fragen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Kleiderfarbe passend zu den Felgen abgestimmt ^^



Muss sein, Pedale passen auch dazu


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Am "Jockele-Guck" in Achern


Mit Klickies  da schält sich mir schon vom Zusehen die Haut von Ellbogen und Knien  Mit anderen Worten: Respekt!


----------



## monkey10 (1. November 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Am "Jockele-Guck" in Achern



nice 



simdiem schrieb:


> Und wie geht's weiter :X ?



tja, da kann ich mir sogar mehrere varianten vorstellen. je nach trial-skills eine grundübung für backwheelie-hops oder eben fortgeschrittene trial-spielereien an einem netten stein

@saintsrest: trialvergangenheit od. fleißig am üben um eben diese skills zu erlangen?

was mich eigentlich an diesem foto am meisten erstaunt sind die bonträger-reifen. ich kenne niemanden, der diese fährt wenn sie nicht schon beim bike (meist ein trek) dabei waren

hat es einen bestimmten grund warum du diese reifen fährst od. hast einen remedy fahrer überfallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (2. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Was denn los? Hast dich gelegt?



Ja das auch, aber nicht da. Handgelenk ist gebrochen!
Zweitens war da noch Sommer und man konnte bis nach 21 Uhr noch schöne Feierabendrunden machen.
Und drittens stand da der mühsam aufgebaute Trail noch. Der war zwischenzeitlich komplett zerstört. Da steckten schon einige Stunden Freizeit drin.


----------



## Saintsrest (2. November 2011)

@monkey10

Ich bin in den 80ern Moto-Trial gefahren und das auch noch ziemlich gut und in hohen Klassen. Deswegen kann ich das auch mit klickies. Bin es gewohnt die Füße oben zu lassen ;-)

Die Bontrager Reifen hatte ich im Sommer drauf, weil ich sie für 19,95/Stck bekommen habe. Traktion ist nicht übel. Verschleiß ist aber brutal. Jetzt fahr ich Hans Dampf. Der geilste Reifen den ich je hatte und ich fahr schon seit 20 Jahren MTB. Bremst geil, ist auf Schotter super zu driften, zu kontrollieren und rollt leicht. 



PS Es gibt leider kein direktes Foto wie es weiter geht, sondern nur wie ich weider rückwärts von dem Stein runterhopps. Ging mir auch nicht so um die Aktion. Sondern einfach um das Foto. Bild in meinem Album hier.


----------



## felixhoffe (2. November 2011)

Canyon Torque in Action!


----------



## stonehill (2. November 2011)

felixhoffe schrieb:


> TwoDays
> 
> Canyon Torque in Action!



Richtig nice! Teilweise eine tolle Lichtstimmung.


----------



## soeckel (2. November 2011)

felixhoffe schrieb:


> Canyon Torque in Action!


Ziemlich cooles Licht! Was für eine Kamera hastn da benutzt?


----------



## felixhoffe (2. November 2011)

Ist eine Canon 5D  (Darf auch geliked werden  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Jetzt fahr ich Hans Dampf. Der geilste Reifen den ich je hatte und ich fahr schon seit 20 Jahren MTB. Bremst geil, ist auf Schotter super zu driften, zu kontrollieren und rollt leicht.


Bitte kurze Info über Gummimischung und ob Verwendung am Vorder- und/oder Hinterrad!


----------



## Saintsrest (2. November 2011)

@Smubob

Vorne Drälschdar un hinne Pässchdar. Müsstest ja verstehen wenn Du in LD wohnst.  Für Nichtpfälzer: Vorne Trailstar und hinten Pacestar


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Vorne Drälschdar un hinne Pässchdar. Müsstest ja verstehen wenn Du in LD wohnst.


Merci!  Bei meinem Hardtail ist ein neuer Hinterreifen fällig und der Hans Dampf erschien mir interessant...
Ich verscheh fascht alles  "Dein" Achern ist das im Nordschwarzwald, vermute ich? In der Ecke war ich ab und zu schon zum Halbtags-Boarden (Hundseck) und ganz früher zum Abspacken (Reaktor)


----------



## Saintsrest (3. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Merci!
> "Dein" Achern ist das im Nordschwarzwald, vermute ich? In der Ecke war ich ab und zu schon zum Halbtags-Boarden (Hundseck) und ganz früher zum Abspacken (Reaktor)



"Mein Achern! ist das im Nordschwarzwald. Komme aber aus dem "Trailparadies Dahner Felsenland". Da kann der Schwarzwald halt nicht gegen an. Hab zwar über 1.000 m Berg direkt vor der Tür, aber leider nicht so trailig wie der Pfälzerwald.


----------



## RedOrbiter (3. November 2011)

Nerve AM7/11




Tour Kinzig Kulm



 



Letzte Woche am Kinzigpass


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Punkaz23 (3. November 2011)

Gardasee_2011


----------



## LeonF (3. November 2011)

Hoffentlich war der No-Footer geplant...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Hab zwar über 1.000 m Berg direkt vor der Tür, aber leider nicht so trailig wie der Pfälzerwald.


Das dürfte wohl auch ziemlich einzigartig sein


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

Strive in Action.
Gestern unterwegs zum Bilder machen, nur hatten wir unsere Lampen nicht dabei. Wir dachten eigentlich nicht das es so dunkel wird.
Aber ist mal eine neue Erfahrung. Schlüsselstelle in später Dämmerung anfahren, in der Schlüsselstelle dann ein heller Blitz und man fährt geblendet weiter.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotos!  Auf dem ersten sieht man, dass du dich vorm Blitz erschrocken hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. November 2011)

Ochsenkopf. Leider nicht ganz scharf:


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos!  Auf dem ersten sieht man, dass du dich vorm Blitz erschrocken hast



Ich glaube das war ehr die Stelle, keine Ahnung warum ich so blöd schaue, oder war es doch die Angst


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war ehr die Stelle, keine Ahnung warum ich so blöd schaue, oder war es doch die Angst


Ich kenne das... ich habe auch oft die Augen aufgerissen, als stünde mir der Teufel persönlich gegenüber  Und manchmal habe ich auch den Mund offen stehen, anscheinend erhöhter Sauerstoff-Bedarf unter der Anstrengung  *Nur deshalb* fahre ich meistens mit Fullface


----------



## tane (4. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Strive in Action.
> Gestern unterwegs zum Bilder machen, nur hatten wir unsere Lampen nicht dabei. Wir dachten eigentlich nicht das es so dunkel wird.
> Aber ist mal eine neue Erfahrung. Schlüsselstelle in später Dämmerung anfahren, in der Schlüsselstelle dann ein heller Blitz und man fährt geblendet weiter.



...hat sich aber definitiv gelohnt!!!


----------



## Jaspero (6. November 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/226676/


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2011)

Novembersun


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. November 2011)

Was´n das für ein MONSTER Kicker!!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2011)

Irgendwo muss die Airtime ja herkommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2011)

Männlich! Gibts von dem Sprung ne Totale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. November 2011)

Vor allem sieht es so aus als springt man ins flat.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Männlich! Gibts von dem Sprung ne Totale?



Hm, bei der Session nicht. Hab grad keins zur Hand. Ist ein 7-8 m Double.

@SofaSurfer

Da man gar nichts sieht, kann es auch so aussehen, als springe man in ne Landung, oder?  Da gibt's schon ne Landung. Aber man kann ihn auch flaten je nach Speed. Tut aber nicht weh.


----------



## Kolja_ (8. November 2011)

Jaspero schrieb:


> [img.]http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb7355801/p4pb7355801.jpg[/img]
> 
> [img.]http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb7355725/p4pb7355725.jpg[/img]
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/226676/


Geilo, die Filthy Trails!  Da war ich Sonntag auch!  






Und es war nicht das letzte Mal, auch wenn ich ein paar blaue Flecken aus dem Boogie (Sprung bei 0:30 im Video) mitgenommen habe.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2011)

@r0ckZ und @schotti65 gestern am Fernpass


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2011)

Das erste ist top!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (10. November 2011)

Stellung der Bremsgriffe überarbeiten! !! Die sind viel zu flach,so wie du deine Hände abgnickst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (10. November 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Stellung der Bremsgriffe überarbeiten! !! Die sind viel zu flach,so wie du deine Hände abgnickst.



welches bild meinst du?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (10. November 2011)

Post2765 Bild 1


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2011)

Er meint das erste ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Stellung der Bremsgriffe überarbeiten! !! Die sind viel zu flach,so wie du deine Hände abgnickst.



Hast du ne Ahnung wie steil es dort war? 
Das ist eine Weitwinkelaufnahme.


----------



## anulu (10. November 2011)

Das sieht auf dem 3ten Bild allerdings auch etwas "unnormal" aus.

Aber wer weis wies da war.


----------



## T!ll (10. November 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Stellung der Bremsgriffe überarbeiten! !! Die sind viel zu flach,so wie du deine Hände abgnickst.



und wenn er sich damit wohlfühlt?


----------



## r0ckZ (10. November 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Stellung der Bremsgriffe überarbeiten! !! Die sind viel zu flach,so wie du deine Hände abgnickst.


blabla ...

steuersatz integriert, keine spacer unterm vorbau. ergo hauen bei nem crash oä die bremshebel/schalthebel an den rahmen. 
da ich mir davon schon so einige zerstört habe und der rahmen auch schon in dem bereich ein zwei beulen hat, komme ich zwangsweise damit wunderbar zurecht. bei steilem gelände mit stufen kommt einem die stellung auch eher zugute.

danke an canyon btw - das zweite jahr mit meinem tork ist vorrüber und ich hatte einigen spaß, nachdem der wippenkrampf gelöst war


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2011)

@r0ckZ: Hab dein Foto mal verhackstückt damit die Abendstimmung besser rüberkommt  :


----------



## xXJojoXx (13. November 2011)

Mit dem neuen Nerve AM mal im Dirtpark vorbeigeschaut (bei miesestem Wetter):


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2011)

der versuch über die stufe weiter zufahren war nur mäßig erfolgreich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (13. November 2011)

@Eisbein:  Geiles Bild... wahnsinn ;-)


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. November 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Nerve AM mal im Dirtpark vorbeigeschaut (bei miesestem Wetter):



ich war einmal mit meinem nerve am im dirtpark, war ehrlich gesagt der ure müll, zwar konntest damit springen, aber am pump track hats komplett versagt  ist ja auch nciht dafür konzipiert worden


----------



## LeonF (13. November 2011)

Ach, dann kann ichs ja aufs Rad schieben, dass ich im Pumptrack langsamer bin als die Dirtbike-Jungs...  Cool!! 
Ne im Ernst: Ich finds eigentlich auch im Pumptrack einigermaßen ok...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ich war einmal mit meinem nerve am im dirtpark, war ehrlich gesagt der ure müll, zwar konntest damit springen, aber am pump track hats komplett versagt  ist ja auch nciht dafür konzipiert worden



Ob das wirklich am Rad lag?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. November 2011)

Secret Spot

Torque FRX chased by two Demos

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1w3Lr2rAd4[/nomedia]


EDIT: bekackte GEMA... Update folgt...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich am Rad lag?



ich muss sagen definitiv! warum? -->

du kommst nachdem das nerve ja etwas länger ist als mein YT dirlove viel langsamer ums eck und auch beim pumpen stört im prinzip das fully... musst halt brettl hart aufpumpen das fahrwerk dann gehts. 

aber einer von unserer crew hat ein agent dirtbike und das ist sowas von dermaßen schnell am pumptrack bei uns dast mit dem bike viel bessere zeiten fahrn kannst als mit meinem dirlove kübel


----------



## preumi (14. November 2011)

Habe auch noch ein Foto mitm Torque Dropzone auf der Dirtline...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. November 2011)

passend dazu der dirthelm =)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. November 2011)

Auf ein neues:

Torque FRX gejagt von zwei Demos

Secret Spot!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/228222/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preumi (14. November 2011)

Cooles Video,macht richtig Laune anzuschauen....
Die Strecke ist auch Mega, schaut nach viel Spaß aus!


----------



## simdiem (14. November 2011)

Sehr sehr geil


----------



## pionier1981 (14. November 2011)

Schickes vid
würde mich ja mal interessieren wo dat is...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. November 2011)

Danke!

Tja, dazu muss ich ja nix sagen, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2011)

neongelb rockt  !


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. November 2011)

der Hund ist zu geil... das vid ist auf der gleichen Piste wie dein Bild von dem (Mega)Kicker in Post *2758* gel, Metti?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. November 2011)

Das ist korrekt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. November 2011)

Echt cooles Vid. Und die Strecke 
Jetzt habe ich den Kicker auch mal richtig gesehen... 
Cool das die Bauten dort gedulded werden.


----------



## knuspi (14. November 2011)

Sehr goiles Video  Der Hund ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Torque FRX gejagt von zwei Demos
> 
> Secret Spot!


Cooler Spot und schön gefahren!
Ihr solltet mal jemanden mit besserem Equipment und mehr Gefühl für Bild und Ton filmen und schneiden lassen  ...dann könnte da was auf Bike-Movie-Niveau rauskommen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. November 2011)

Danke! Equipment war eigentlich top (teures Zeug von nem Kommunal-TV-Sender), bis auf die GoPro. Alles andere ist dann wohl Übungssache. War für uns alle der erste Wurf und wir haben auch kaum eine Perspektive mehr als einmal gefilmt. Weißabgleich und Helligkeit sind definitiv verbesserungsbedürftig.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. November 2011)

Sehr geiles Video...Hut ab
Wie cool der Hund is


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. November 2011)

kann mich auch nur anschließen das video ist super! Sehr flowig alles!

aber passts auf den hund auf....

wir haben auch immer einen auf der dirt strecke und der rennt dem besitzer bei jedem sprung hinterher und wartet dann bei der landung auf erm... und einmal hat ihn der besitzer bei der landung mitgenommen....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. November 2011)

Der Hund gehört dem Kameramann, ist also zum Glück in der Regel nicht vor Ort. Um ein Haar hätte er Bekanntschaft mit meinem landenden Hinterrad gemacht. Er war zwar immer angebunden, aber da konnte er sich losreißen.


----------



## Mehrsau (15. November 2011)

Nummernschild WIL?!  Jetzt bin ich neugierig ;-)

Meins hat zwar ein gelbes L aber mein letztes war auch WIL =)

Wo wars? =) Tips!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. November 2011)

Hm, oder KO? Bleibt wohl spannend . Und nein, es gibt keine Tipps .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (15. November 2011)

Alles klar.. ich weiss wo ;-) Die Hofeinfahrt unten hats verraten. Aber ihr seid da en bissl öfter runter =) War vor 4-5 Wochen auch da =)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. November 2011)

Dann danke ich dir für deine Diskretion . Klar, sind wir da öfter runter. Haben das ja nicht umsonst gebaut .


----------



## Mehrsau (15. November 2011)

Ach du gehörst mit zu den Erbauern? Respekt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Equipment war eigentlich top (teures Zeug von nem Kommunal-TV-Sender), bis auf die GoPro.


Hmm, das wundert mich ja fast. Eine 500 DSLR kann das i. d. R. deutlich besser...! Vielleicht lag es auch an der Post-Production. Da waren eh ein paar echt böse Sachen dabei (viel zu krass gezoomt, Musik unpassend übereinander laufen lassen, Szenen zu lange an- oder auslaufen lassen etc.).




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> War für uns alle der erste Wurf und wir haben auch kaum eine Perspektive mehr als einmal gefilmt.


Na dafür ist das Ergebnis aber echt klasse geworden! 
Die wichtigste Anregung fürs nächste Mal wäre mMn ein stimmigerer, flüssigerer Schnitt. Schau dir z. B. mal die Videos von User metalfreak an, da rauscht das ganze Video in einem Flow durch.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. November 2011)

Also für uns ist das so wie's ist durchaus ausreichend. Bei Pinkbike ist es auch nicht in voller Auflösung. Und sobald hab ich auch keine Lust mehr auf Video-Action. Das macht nämlich überhaupt keinen Spaß immer 30 Meter biken, Zeug rumschleppen, 30 Meter biken, diskutieren, Zeug rumschleppen...  Auf den Schnitt habe ich eh keinen Einfluss, da ich keinen direkten Draht zum Kamermann habe, aber ich werde es dann im Falle eines nächsten Males mal so weiter geben.
Musikübergänge sind kacke. Geb ich dir recht. Und die Auswahl trifft auch nicht meinen Geschmack.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2011)

Von Santogold finde ich das Musikvideo selber fast besser als den Ohrwurm, der mir dank deinem Video jetzt schon Tage nichtmehr aus dem Kopf geht  ...

Trotzdem Respekt vor der Arbeit!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

Nur damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht - das ist Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau  Ich find nur die ganze Szenerie und die Action echt klasse, daher ist es fast etwas schade, dass man aus dem Material nicht mehr rausgeholt hat.
Du hast recht, Foto- oder Video-Biken ist sehr anstrengend und weniger spaßig als einfach ballern  Das war bei den Bildern, die ich letztens gepostet habe ähnlich. Aber wenn man danach das Ergebnis sieht und weiß, dass es sich gelohnt hat, war es das doch wert


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. November 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Von Santogold finde ich das Musikvideo selber fast besser als den Ohrwurm, der mir dank deinem Video jetzt schon Tage nichtmehr aus dem Kopf geht  ...
> 
> Trotzdem Respekt vor der Arbeit!



Ich hab das Video bestimmt schon 100 mal gesehen und könnte jetzt spontan nicht mal die Melodie summen .


@Smubob
Ja, das Ergebnis entschädigt auf alle Fälle den Aufwand. Das Rohmaterial liegt mir auch vor. Falls ich mich mal dazu entschließen sollte PC technisch aufzurüsten (als Informatiker nur nen 10 Jahre alten PC mit 60 GB Festplatte zu besitzen ist ja fast schon peinlich) und Zeit finde, spiele ich vielleicht mal selbst rum. Aber das ist eher unrealistisch. Für Bikeparts hau ich meine Kohle viel lieber raus .
Mir ging's vor allem darum mal aus anderer Perspektive zu sehen, wie ich so fahre. Damit bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, wenn man bedenkt wie das auf den ersten Schrottvideos vor ca. 2 Jahren aussah . Wär nur cool, wenn ich die Whips noch so lässig hinbekommen würde, wie die zwei Verfolger, aber daran arbeite ich .


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Für Bikeparts hau ich meine Kohle viel lieber raus .







Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Mir ging's vor allem darum mal aus anderer Perspektive zu sehen, wie ich so fahre. Damit bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, wenn man bedenkt wie das auf den ersten Schrottvideos vor ca. 2 Jahren aussah . Wär nur cool, wenn ich die Whips noch so lässig hinbekommen würde, wie die zwei Verfolger, aber daran arbeite ich .


Wärst du damit nicht zufrieden, müsste ich dir auch bescheinigen, dass du nicht ganz dicht bist  Sieht doch schon alles sehr lässig aus. Über den Riesen Kicker würde ich auch mit Rettungsfallschirm nicht springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wärst du damit nicht zufrieden, müsste ich dir auch bescheinigen, dass du nicht ganz dicht bist  Sieht doch schon alles sehr lässig aus. Über den Riesen Kicker würde ich auch mit Rettungsfallschirm nicht springen



Das bescheinigen mir schon alle meine nicht-bikenden Freunde und meine Eltern, ich glaube das reicht .


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Auf ein neues:
> 
> Torque FRX gejagt von zwei Demos
> 
> ...



Schönes Video 
Spot ist mal richtig nett.


----------



## Eisbein (19. November 2011)

viel fels und viel kalt heute:


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. November 2011)

Ein Freund von mir hat letztens ein, wie ich finde, sehr gelungenes Video auf einem unserer Hometrails geschossen. Viel Spaß!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32151621"]Rinne[/ame]


----------



## stonehill (22. November 2011)

Das Ende ist vielleicht etwas lang...


----------



## soeckel (26. November 2011)

Torque FR beim Herbstsonneschnuppern





Aber jetzt dann: SCHNEE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (26. November 2011)

sehr schön. Würde sich auch klasse als Desktophintergrund machen


----------



## jaamaa (26. November 2011)

soeckel schrieb:


> Aber jetzt dann: SCHNEE!!!



Die andere Seite hat doch Schnee und du auf dem Foto Sonne. Was will man mehr...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. November 2011)

Cool soeckel. Ich steh auf solche Bilder. Echt schön gemacht. Und die Dynamik voll rüber gebracht Bildschnitt ist auch super. Cool
Hast du davon ein größeres für den Desktop 
Edit, sehe gerade das du in dein Album das Bild in Originalgröße hast.


----------



## soeckel (26. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die andere Seite hat doch Schnee


 Schnee?! Das sind maximal Schneereste und bisserl Reif im Tal .



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Cool soeckel. Ich steh auf solche Bilder. Echt schön gemacht. Und die Dynamik voll rüber gebracht Bildschnitt ist auch super. Cool
> Hast du davon ein größeres für den Desktop
> Edit, sehe gerade das du in dein Album das Bild in Originalgröße hast.


Weiß ja ned wie groß dein Desktop ist, aber zur Not hätte ich noch die ganz orginale Version in noch größer .


----------



## jaamaa (26. November 2011)

soeckel schrieb:


> Schnee?! Das sind maximal Schneereste und bisserl Reif im Tal .



Gut, aber das reicht für uns Norddeutsche Flachländler schon aus um von Winter zu sprechen


----------



## Rookpat (26. November 2011)

soeckel schrieb:


> Weiß ja ned wie groß dein Desktop ist, aber zur Not hätte ich noch die ganz orginale Version in noch größer .



Ich würde die größte Version nehmen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. November 2011)

soeckel schrieb:


> Schnee?! Das sind maximal Schneereste und bisserl Reif im Tal .
> 
> 
> Weiß ja ned wie groß dein Desktop ist, aber zur Not hätte ich noch die ganz orginale Version in noch größer .


Ne bei mir past es 1280 x 800 ( Laptop )


----------



## soeckel (26. November 2011)

Rookpat schrieb:


> Ich würde die größte Version nehmen...



Dein Ernst ? Hät ich auch gern, so nen Desktop. Hier dann also in riesig.


----------



## Rookpat (27. November 2011)

Nicht das ich so einen großen Desktop hätte, aber so konnte ich mir einen ordentlichen Ausschnitt für meine Auflösung ausschneiden... 

Hatte dann aber auch gesehen, dass die 2000er Auflösung im Album auch gereicht hätte. 

Aber Vielen Dank trotzdem.


----------



## jedy (27. November 2011)

soeckel schrieb:


> Dein Ernst ? Hät ich auch gern, so nen Desktop. Hier dann also in riesig.



hammer bild 

danke für desktop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (27. November 2011)




----------



## bells0 (29. November 2011)

Did my 1st race last weekend. Just a local friendly event, but the track was a mudfest!!


----------



## MUD´doc (29. November 2011)

Yeah! Portugal and Leeds, UK
Canyon unite


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2011)

@bells0: nice weather, eh?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2011)

Hier passen die Bilder ja auch noch rein...


Mittlerweile geht's in Salzburg zum Tourengehen -- ab etwa 800m reicht der Schnee, zumindest, wenn man auf steinfreien Wiesen unterwegs ist. 


Vor eineinhalb Wochen sah das noch anders aus, und darum dreht sich dieses Posting...

Aber von Anfang an...
Eigentlich wollten meine Freundin und ich in dieses Kar rauf, das ich Mitte April 2011 mal mitm Splitboard gemacht hatte...






...ein Freund hat uns jedoch den Tipp gegeben, dass wir wenige Kilometer weiter östlich wohl noch eine lohnendere Tour machen könnten. 


Also starten wir zu dieser, erst noch etwas wärmer gekleidet...




Dort mittig-links geht's rauf...




Es ist Ende November, und immer noch warm genug für kurz-kurze Kleidung!




Auch mal ein bissl anspruchsvoller bergauf...




Und dann sind wir auch schon oben - auf ca. 2500m, neben einem kleinen Gletscher, der eigentlich eher ein Altschneefeld ist.

Runter geht's...





Ein feines Schotterreissn-Hochtal breitet sich da vor uns aus...













Ein paar harte Schneeflecke sind zu queren, hier bin ich über die aber schon hinweg...





Das Licht wird kitschiger und kitschiger...
...meine Freundin fährt auch mal: 












Und dann wird das Licht NOCH kitschiger...





Meine Lieblingsstelle dieser Tour, und der Grund warum ich in diese Gegend wollte: eine juchizer-provozierende, feinkörnige Schotterreissn...





Und aus!






Während meine Freundin zurück zum Auto geht, fetze ich noch 500hm über teils super-flowige Trails runter ins Tal...

Ein würdiger Abschluss des Sommers, wie ich finde! 

Und jetzt freu ich mich auf hüfttiefen Pulver, Face-Shots, Felsendrops, und Riesen-Sprays... 

Fotos: Regina Mayer


----------



## jaamaa (9. Dezember 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Und jetzt freu ich mich auf hüfttiefen Pulver, Face-Shots, Felsendrops, und Riesen-Sprays...



Von mir aus kannst du dann diese Fotos hier auch posten. Notfalls mit einem Canyon-Aufkleber auf dem Board, denn sich deine Fotos anzuschauen macht einfach Spaß...


----------



## steiggeist (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## sundawn77 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich persönlich Spass daran hätte erst ewigkeiten das Bike hochzutragen, aber ich hab einen riesen Respekt vor dieser Leistung, zudem ist es sehr faszinierend solche Videos zu sehen!

Das erfordert doch sicher eine sehr gute Planung im Vorfeld oder fahrt ihr einfach irgendwo runter?


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey Steiggeist, schöne Filme.
Und das schönste am Biken ist überhaupt das Tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (10. Dezember 2011)

@lipper-zipfel  danke, beim tragen bist knapp an der wahrheit 

@sundawn: der idealfall wäre natürlich 'irgendwo hinunter' -  bis wir soweit sind schummeln wir uns mit ausgiebiger planung durch


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Dezember 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das erfordert doch sicher eine sehr gute Planung im Vorfeld oder fahrt ihr einfach irgendwo runter?


Wird schon gut geplant, die Gefahr wäre sonst groß, unlustige, im schlimmsten Fall gefährliche Wege zu erwischen.



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Und das schönste am Biken ist überhaupt das Tragen.


Also mir macht ja das Runterfahren schon mehr Spaß... 

@steiggeist: kannte sie ja eh schon -- dennoch wieder: großartige Touren hast du da gemacht!


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wie plant man denn so eine Tour? Lauft ihr vorher alles zu Fuß ab?
Bike-Karten gibt es dafür doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Dezember 2011)

@sundawn77
das ist ne Mischung zwischen Karten studieren, ablaufen und Google Earth.
Im Laufe der Zeit kann man anhand der Kartendaten schon relativ gut erkennen, inwieweit ein Weg gehen könnte, oder auch nicht.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich stell mir das ziemlich spannend vor, wenn nur die Sache mit dem Hochtragen nicht wär *lach
Schade, dass Helis so teuer sind ...hehe


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Dezember 2011)

@FloImSchnee: Grandiose Fotos mal wieder - Chapeau! 
Ich sabber hier schon meine Tastatur voll.  So eine Tour stelle ich mir traumhaft vor. Wahrscheinlich genießt man die Abfahrt auch noch mal intensiver, wenn man sich vorher aus eigener Kraft einen solchen Berg hochgequält hat. Ich fürchte aber, dass für sowas meine Fahrtechnik nicht ganz ausreicht.

Super Videos auch von @steiggeist! 


Hier noch mal mein Alpinist in Action:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (13. Dezember 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hier passen die Bilder ja auch noch rein...
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile geht's in Salzburg zum Tourengehen -- ab etwa 800m reicht der Schnee, zumindest, wenn man auf steinfreien Wiesen unterwegs ist.
> ...





boah geil! auch will!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @bells0: nice weather, eh?


Bestes englisches Sommer-Wetter!  "liquid sunshine"...


@ FloImSchnee: Sehr schöne Fotos! Das sieht für mich auch noch nach Fahrspaß aus (wobei mir das den Aufstieg wohl stotzdem nicht wert wäre). Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, am Geröll-Stolpern das steiggeist & Co. praktizieren hätte ich keinen Spaß, nicht mal wenn mich jemand hoch fliegen würde...! Ist einfach nicht meine Art von Radfahren. Dennoch Respekt an jeden, der sich das freiwillig antut 


Ich habe schon seit gut 1/2 Jahr einige Fotos einer Session mit einem Kumpel auf der Platte liegen - jetzt dürfen sie endlich raus! Ein Teil davon wurde in der (Grafik-Design) Diplomarbeit besagten Kumpels verwendet und deshalb bisher noch nicht "freigegeben".
Die Qualität ist trotz tauglicher DSLR durchweg eher mittelmäßig, weil ich leider nur stark runtergerechnete Dateien bekommen habe. Wenn ich mal noch an die Originale komme, tausche ich die Bilder aus.
Ist alles im unteren Teil des Flowtrails in Stromberg aufgenommen.





Mein neues Profilbild 






Das ich-schau-dir-in-die-Augen,-Kleiner-Photo wollte Gregor unbedingt haben...






Leider etwas überblitzt, aber trotzdem eines meiner Favoriten (wir haben an dem Drop sicher 10 oder 12 Aufnahmen gemacht...!)






Ein kleines Überflieger-Experiment - da hat es leider schon stark gedämmert und aus dem runtergerechneten Bild konnte ich nicht mehr herausholen...

_all photos by Gregor Oppitz_


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Dezember 2011)

Nice pics! 

schwarze vaults oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke 

Nein, das war zu der Zeit noch die befristete Leihgabe von meinem Hardtail, weil die Teile einfach deutlich besser sind als die Sudpin III -> NS Bikes Aerial Pro in Titangrau, sehr gute Teile und schön leicht (386g ohne f**king Mg oder Ti) aber nichts gegen die Vaults!


----------



## FlorianDue (15. Dezember 2011)

der zaghafte Versuch das Dropzone mal ein wenig auszuführen


----------



## Monche (15. Dezember 2011)

@CRxflo: hey, super Bilder... ich sehe du hast den Urge Endur-o-matic helm... wie ist es mit der Wärme unterm Helm? ist er wirklich so warm, das man kein uphill damit fahren möchte?


----------



## FlorianDue (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Der Helm ist ok. Nur hat der wirklich sehr wenig Löcher. Es ist im Sommer warm, daß stört mich aber nicht. Allerdings zieht es im Winter so stark durch die wenigen Löcher, daß man schnell Kopfschmerzen bekommt, und ich im Winter normal noch eine ganze dünne Mütze drunter ziehe. Und der Helm ist nicht verstellbar, also entweder passt, oder nicht.


----------



## Monche (15. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar.. danke. ich werd mich wohl mal umgucken und ihn mal zum probetragen bestellen... ich finde das ist von den "nicht Fullface" Helmen der schönste.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich war am Sonntag das erste mal in diesem Winter im Schnee biken...


----------



## BKM-SE (21. Dezember 2011)

Wales...

Abel @ Coed y Brenin.






Skills area @ Coed Llandegla.









Offa's Dyke path...





England...

The Slab at Gisburn Forest.






mfg SE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Fell (27. Dezember 2011)

Noch schnell im alten Jahr posten, bevor die 2012er Modelle kommen ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entgegen des Titels war es nur ein bischen rumcruisen mit meinem Strive ES 9.0 bei uns im Pfälzer Wald.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33892057"]Full Steam Spacemachine on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Happy-Dog (27. Dezember 2011)

@Fell

Geile Socken die Du da an hast!


----------



## Fell (28. Dezember 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> @Fell
> 
> Geile Socken die Du da an hast!


 Und schön warm


----------



## Nordhesse (28. Dezember 2011)

Na gut wenn nun mein Leidensgenosse Fell auch nen Video hochgeladen hat, versuche ich es auch mal einzubinden...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32082068"]Tibet Trail - Stelvio National Park on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## der.bergsteiger (28. Dezember 2011)

Neulich wurde ich aufm Local Trail geblitzt :


----------



## sundawn77 (29. Dezember 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ...



schönes Video, sieht nach mächtig Spass aus - geiler Spot auch


----------



## Fell (29. Dezember 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Na gut wenn nun mein Leidensgenosse Fell auch nen Video hochgeladen hat, versuche ich es auch mal einzubinden...
> ...


 Versuch geglückt! Tolle Gegend! Coole Mucke  Von wem ist denn das erste Lied?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. Dezember 2011)

@ der bergsteiger

hast wohl das brave trailflow ordentlich getunet 

aber schöne farbe=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. Dezember 2011)

Hihi das war sogar mal nen Alpinist . 
Tja man verändert seinen Fahrstil.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Dezember 2011)

Das erste ist bei mir in der Nähe, das zweite in Winterberg und das dritte und vierte jetzt nochmal in groß am Melibocus im Schnee


----------



## FlorianDue (4. Januar 2012)




----------



## mompere (8. Januar 2012)

au revoir Braunes, schön wars.











Ich will wieder ein 160mm FR, kein Strive und kein fr mit 170mm. torque fr9 2012 160/160 in braun, ich würd auch mehrere nehmen wenns wieder welche gibt, hehe


----------



## jaamaa (8. Januar 2012)

Also jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit ein Foto mit kurzer Hose, trockenen Trails und Grün an den Bäumen zu posten, ist schon sehr heftig .


----------



## DiscoDuDe (8. Januar 2012)

@ mompere 

also dein gesichtsausdruck sagt nun wirklich alles 

bist leicht in den baum vor dir gefahrn oder was war da los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mompere (8. Januar 2012)

hehe an der kurzen hose ändert sich nichts, die hab ich auch bei regen, schnee und sonstigem wetter an. 

beim 1. liefs bestens. hat mir nur im knick ne sekunde vorher das hinterrad ein bissl zu weit rum und ich musste korrigiern, sonst wärs wirklich eng geworden.


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Januar 2012)

[yt=YouTube - Snowdownhill Mörlialp]hlYpM__JE54&feature=g-upl&context=G2cffabcAUAAAAAAAAAA&hd=1[/yt]

Snowdownhill von gestern in der Mörlialp in der Schweiz. War zu ersten mal dort und allgemein an einem SnowDH.

Trotz der schlechten Wetterprognose und des extremen Windes kamen so ca. 100 Biker/innen ans Rennen und etliche Zuschauer.

Das Video ist vom Trainingsrun.

Beim Rennen wurde ich dann 14ter.

PS: Es werden so viel ich weiss noch Bilder folgen


----------



## derAndre (30. Januar 2012)

Ein Strive in Action:



Fahrerin: Loxi
Foto: ich (ich weiß schlecht geschossen aber ich mags trotzdem)


----------



## Antilles (30. Januar 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> [yt=YouTube - Snowdownhill Mörlialp]hlYpM__JE54&feature=g-upl&context=G2cffabcAUAAAAAAAAAA&hd=1[/yt]
> 
> Snowdownhill von gestern in der Mörlialp in der Schweiz. War zu ersten mal dort und allgemein an einem SnowDH.
> 
> ...


WOW wie geil! ich will auch mal! aber besser nciht als rennen^^


----------



## mompere (30. Januar 2012)

zNussbe


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Januar 2012)

Das einzige was man noch erkennt ist das Profil der Five Ten


----------



## mompere (30. Januar 2012)

hehe ich kenn das problem mit den schlechten augen...


----------



## FlorianDue (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo, hier was von der rauhen Ostalb:


----------



## steiggeist (31. Januar 2012)

nix sick, schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (31. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Probefahrt Daheim ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (31. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Mal eine Probefahrt Daheim ;-)



Ha, das ist ja cool... meine erste Probefahrt Anfang Januar habe ich auf dem selben Terrain gemacht. Hinterher hatte ich den halben Teppich der Stufenmatten am Vorderreifen kleben (Sticky-E Mischung)


----------



## esprit70 (31. Januar 2012)

Die sind dann doch dran geblieben ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

@ CRxflo: very nice!


----------



## FlorianDue (1. Februar 2012)

Danke, es kommt noch besser. Das Torque hat jetzt nen Vivid Coil, der ist klasse. Wenn jetzt noch der Fahrer das Potential des Bike ausnutzen könnte...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Das Torque hat jetzt nen Vivid Coil, der ist klasse. Wenn jetzt noch der Fahrer das Potential des Bike ausnutzen könnte...


Haha, kenne ich beides


----------



## bells0 (9. Februar 2012)

Had a mates race in the local woods in December, which was great fun - except i crashed out twice in my race runs and came last!!







Little video edit too:

http://youtu.be/4CMT1Q4k27w?hd=1


----------



## bells0 (9. Februar 2012)

Sorry for double post, need to learn how to read German for posting!


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Februar 2012)

Kleiner Jahrerückblick und gleichzeitig ein Wettbewerbsvideo
Bin unter Anderem auch auf meinem Torque unterwges 
Über Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (10. Februar 2012)

Sehr cooles Video, gefällt mir gut !!!


----------



## downhillboy (11. Februar 2012)

hey das ist doch die gegend um neustadt rum ? Kalmit oder?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Februar 2012)

ja find auch das video hat was, den trail find ich ja extrem geil so richtig vollgas


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Februar 2012)

@Downhillboy, zum Teil bei Neustadt, aber auch bei Bad Dürkheim


----------



## SoundVibration (18. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocXvimBKKLk"]"Winterstille" Mountainbike MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

-8°C + 30 km/h Windchill = gefühlte -25°C
Aachen, Aachener Wald, Canyon Nerve AM (2006) unter'm Fahrer und dauernd ein Lightville 301 vor der Cam.


----------



## Struppie (18. Februar 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> "Winterstille" Mountainbike MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD      - YouTube



Scheint ein relativ rutschiger Untergrund gewesen zu sein  (2:30)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (18. Februar 2012)

sieht nach mächtig Spass aus


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Februar 2012)

Grad wiedergefunden


----------



## knuspi (21. Februar 2012)

Sieht schon etwas krank aus


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2012)

Könnte für nen krassen "Drop" gut sein


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (21. Februar 2012)

Wenigstens hat er einen Helm auf


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Februar 2012)

Klar, so konnte mir nichts passieren


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich glaubem egal wo er links unten aufgekommen wäre, irgendetwas am/im körper wäre hinüber^^
Die Träger sehen nicht gerade bequem aus


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Februar 2012)

Auch im Flachland geht einiges.
Im Hintergrund die BASF


----------



## BKM-SE (27. Februar 2012)

Gestern in Coed Llandegla.


----------



## Loods (27. Februar 2012)

Wow, klasse Bilder. Da kommt sehr viel Dynamik rueber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Februar 2012)

T-Shirt Wetter in Wales ?!  Will auch


----------



## knuspi (27. Februar 2012)

Sehr geile Bilder! Da sieht man mal, dass auch mit einem Nerve AM so einiges möglich ist. Die Sitzstrebe wurde aber scheinbar auch schon getauscht


----------



## BKM-SE (27. Februar 2012)

Loods schrieb:


> Wow, klasse Bilder. Da kommt sehr viel Dynamik rueber!


Danke dir! 



xXJojoXx schrieb:


> T-Shirt Wetter in Wales ?!  Will auch


Ja.... es ist der Wahnsinn, besser wird des wetter da nicht mehr 



knuspi schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder! Da sieht man mal, dass auch mit einem Nerve AM so einiges möglich ist. Die Sitzstrebe wurde aber scheinbar auch schon getauscht


Danke!
Und wegen der strebe. Gebraucht gekauft und fast zwei Jahre recht rücksichtslos von mir gefahren. Also alles im grünen bereich für ein AM, zudem sieht die neue strebe an den alten Problemstellen deutlich stabiler aus.


----------



## knuspi (27. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt, habe seit 2 Monaten auch die neue 2011er Strebe in meinem XC. Die macht wirklich einen stabileren Eindruck als die alte.


----------



## mompere (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## motoerhead (2. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37726075"]Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 2. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## dia-mandt (3. März 2012)

Hammer 



motoerhead schrieb:


> Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 2. on Vimeo


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (4. März 2012)

Zwei Fotos von gestern aus einem stillgelegten Steinbruch.










​


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2012)

Das Video ist echt klasse! Würde gerne wissen wo in Sizilien so geile Trails sind! Würd gern mal den Etna runtersurfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (15. März 2012)

Hat jemand nen schimmer wie der Song in dem Sicily Video heißt?


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. März 2012)

My World - we are FM

shazam sei dank...


----------



## sirios (16. März 2012)

Danke! Hatte es mit soundhound gesucht aber das programm konnte das Lied leider nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Monche (18. März 2012)

hier mal ein Bild von unserer gestrigen tour.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1082038


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2012)

bei uns ist auch langsam der schnee weg, wobei der winter ziemliche spuren hinterlassen hat. Viele abgeknickte und entwurzelte bäume.












180° endo.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

Schönes Torque ES, wird immer seltener .
Ein anderer Dämpfer und du hast ein neues Rad .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (19. März 2012)

Hi,
das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich bestätigen. Der Umbau lohnt wirklich, würde mein Torque immer wieder umbauen.


----------



## Antilles (19. März 2012)

.


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2012)

ich bin nur mittelmäßig bereit das mehrgewicht von einem Evolver in kauf zu nehmen. Monarch plus wäre da schon eher eine alternative.

Was mich viel mehr stört, ist die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit ein Engel/Angle Set einzubauen. Der lenkwinkel könnt schon flacher sein!


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich bin nur mittelmäßig bereit das mehrgewicht von einem Evolver in kauf zu nehmen. Monarch plus wäre da schon eher eine alternative.
> 
> Was mich viel mehr stört, ist die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit ein Engel/Angle Set einzubauen. Der lenkwinkel könnt schon flacher sein!



Deshalb kommt in mein ES nun eine 170mm Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air DH.
Diese soll abgesehen vom Federweg auch eine etwas höhere Einbauhöhe haben (Angabe ohne Gewähr).

Das Mehrgewicht lohnt sich und wird als nicht rotierende Masse nichtmal auffallen, außer an der Waage. Es gibt neben dem Evolver ja noch andere Dämpfer.


----------



## Jogi (19. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Deshalb kommt in mein ES nun eine 170mm Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air DH.
> Diese soll abgesehen vom Federweg auch eine etwas höhere Einbauhöhe haben (Angabe ohne Gewähr).
> 
> Das Mehrgewicht lohnt sich und wird als nicht rotierende Masse nichtmal auffallen, außer an der Waage. Es gibt neben dem Evolver ja noch andere Dämpfer.



Die Lyrik SoloAir dürfte kaum schwerer sein als die Talas. Ich hab jetzt ne Lyril U-Turn drin, die ist lediglich 130 g schwerer als die Talas. Hab die beiden (Lyrik & Talas) mal nebeneinander gehalten, da war die Lyrik selbst in 160 mm etwas höher (Einbauhöhe). Dann hab ich ihr noch ne 14mm "Extension" eingepflanzt.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Die Lyrik SoloAir dürfte kaum schwerer sein als die Talas. Ich hab jetzt ne Lyril U-Turn drin, die ist lediglich 130 g schwerer als die Talas. Hab die beiden (Lyrik & Talas) mal nebeneinander gehalten, da war die Lyrik selbst in 160 mm etwas höher (Einbauhöhe). Dann hab ich ihr noch ne 14mm "Extension" eingepflanzt.



Die Lyrik Solo Air DH mit 170mm Federweg wiegt laut dem Bild hier






und ist damit 200g leichter als meine Talas die ich hatte.


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2012)

ich hab zur zeit eine Van RC2 drin. Die wiegt knapp 2600g oder i.was um die 2500

Ich such ja noch eine alte Lyrik Coil die ich auf 180mm umbauen kann.

Aber kann mal bitte einer genau vergleichen, wie es mit den Einbauhöhen von 36er Van und den Lyriks aussieht. Wenn da schon eine merkbare differenz ist, würde ja auch eine 170er reichen, weil man die ja viel einfacher bekommt!

Achja, was das gewicht angeht. Mein radl wird bergauf meistens getragen, von daher ists wurscht wo das mehrgewicht landet. 

Hat denn jemand erfahrungen mit dem Monarch plus im Torque ES sammeln können?


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab zur zeit eine Van RC2 drin. Die wiegt knapp 2600g oder i.was um die 2500
> 
> Ich such ja noch eine alte Lyrik Coil die ich auf 180mm umbauen kann.
> 
> ...



Anfang des neuen Monats sollte ich die Lyrik haben und kann sie dann vermessen , sofern bis dahin keiner Maß genommen hat.

Zum Dämpfer:
Der Monarch bietet dir weniger Hub als z.B. ein Evolver. Mit dem Evolver hat das Heck gleich 170mm Federweg.


----------



## martin82 (19. März 2012)

Bin auch interessiert an weiteren Dämpfer Erfahrungen im ES 2009, gibts z.B. noch irgendwelche sinnvollen Einkammer-Luftdämpfer? Hat mal jemand eine 216er EBL versucht? Oder exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen?
Habe seit letzten Herbst eine Totem Coil drin, seitdem viel besseres Fahrverhalten...

mal wieder ein Bild ....


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich bin nur mittelmäßig bereit das mehrgewicht von einem Evolver in kauf zu nehmen. Monarch plus wäre da schon eher eine alternative.
> 
> Was mich viel mehr stört, ist die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit ein Engel/Angle Set einzubauen. Der lenkwinkel könnt schon flacher sein!



180er Gabel, und alles ist schön.

Mit dem Evolver kannst Trails im Sitzen fahren wo andere aus dem Sattel gehen - ohne dass er mit der gleichen Einstellung/Druck bei Drops durchschlägt. Für BBS brauchts das nicht - klar. 

Aber fürs Trailballern 





Foto von @nill, ist verdammt dunkel auf diesen Lorbeerwaldtrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 180er Gabel, und alles ist schön.
> 
> Mit dem Evolver kannst Trails im Sitzen fahren wo andere aus dem Sattel gehen - ohne dass er mit der gleichen Einstellung/Druck bei Drops durchschlägt. *Für BBS brauchts das nicht - klar. *
> 
> ...



ja eben, genau das ist der punkt. Ich bin nie so unterwegs das mir die perfomance vom dämpfer wirklich extrem wichtig ist. Bzw. eine bedeutende Rolle einnimmt. 

Und wenn ich doch mal schneller unterwegs bin, find ich den dämpfer jetzt nicht so übel. Wobei ich eben auch keinen vergleich hab...

weils ne galerie ist:
ich weis nicht ob es schon mal war, aber egal. Schöne und schmerzvolle erinnerungen hängen an dem bild:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzL7d8ONI&context=C41c7384ADvjVQa1PpcFPhZKwCxIPxqHO-0237UG-TzXXvFMEpBQg="]sturz      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nismo2002 (20. März 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> weils ne galerie ist:
> ich weis nicht ob es schon mal war, aber egal. Schöne und schmerzvolle erinnerungen hängen an dem bild:
> 
> sturz      - YouTube



Na wenigstens war das ein Abgang mit Style und Schraube links!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


> Bin auch interessiert an weiteren Dämpfer Erfahrungen im ES 2009, gibts z.B. noch irgendwelche sinnvollen Einkammer-Luftdämpfer?


BommelMaster hat in seinem 2010er Torque einen ISX-1 und hat recht Gutes darüber geschrieben.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BommelMaster hat in seinem 2010er Torque einen ISX-1 und hat recht Gutes darüber geschrieben.



Kommt der FOX RP eigentlich nicht in Frage?


----------



## Jogi (20. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kommt der FOX RP eigentlich nicht in Frage?



den gibts nur bis 216 mm EBL -> zu kurz


----------



## swoosh999 (25. März 2012)

gestern ne kleine tour:





heute ENDLICH *park season opening*:




















abschlusswheelie am parkplatz:





thx @girlfriend nadja für die pic´s


----------



## steiggeist (25. März 2012)

gefällt mir!


----------



## Xah88 (26. März 2012)

Ich will auch mal wieder nach Osternohe -> Schöne Bilder , aber leider immer sooo weit weg


----------



## Mithras (26. März 2012)

Sauber  .. Onohe is nächsten Samstag angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2012)

Bewegte Bilder von meinem Alpinisten (jetzt mit RS Vivid Coil 4.1) und mir an unserem Homespot:


----------



## Xah88 (27. März 2012)

hier mal ein Auszug von einem Torque-Doppelflug im Taunus. War allerdings Dezember und daher nicht ganz so schnell ...

Bikes : Torque Trailflow & Playzone

Bikes in 1 Monat: Torque Dropzone & Dropzone   (2011ér)


----------



## Mithras (27. März 2012)

coole Musi  .. wir hatten auf der letzten Tour auch nen Kameramann mit .. leider hat der dank Klickpedalen jeden Berg runter geschoben .. -_- .. mittlerweile isser von den dingern kuriert ..


----------



## Xah88 (27. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> coole Musi  .. wir hatten auf der letzten Tour auch nen Kameramann mit .. leider hat der dank Klickpedalen jeden Berg runter geschoben .. -_- .. mittlerweile isser von den dingern kuriert ..



THX, ...war auch unser erstes mal mit ner Cam(geliehen), aber diesen Sommer haben wir- neben neuen Canyons- dann auch unsere eigene GoPro ..Jetzt muss ich nur noch 5 Wochen warten, dann startet auch meine Saison endlich


----------



## nismo2002 (28. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> THX, ...war auch unser erstes mal mit ner Cam(geliehen), aber diesen Sommer haben wir- neben neuen Canyons- dann auch unsere eigene GoPro ..Jetzt muss ich nur noch 5 Wochen warten, dann startet auch meine Saison endlich



5 Wochen...  solange kann ich das Bike aber nicht verpackt lassen.
Spätestens nach Ostern muss ich es schon mal warmrollen...


----------



## Braunbaer (28. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (29. März 2012)

Tolle Landschaft. Könnt aber etwas hügeliger sein.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. März 2012)

vielleicht gehts ja gleich links runter


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2012)

war drei tage mit der wiener vertride legende 'kaiser franz' rund um bozen unterwegs.
hier könnt ihr sehen, wie er sein torque verwendet:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRcyXboYzW4&hd=1"]2012-03-29...31 bozen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Xah88 (3. April 2012)

steiggeist schrieb:


> war drei tage mit der wiener vertride legende 'kaiser franz' rund um bozen unterwegs.
> hier könnt ihr sehen, wie er sein torque verwendet:
> 2012-03-29...31 bozen      - YouTube



Schöne Gegend, aber sorry: Dieses ständige HR-Umgesetze hat für mich nix mit fahren zu tun...Wo es passt, passt es, aber wenn man es bei jeder Minikurve macht, finde ich es schlimm...einfach mal Bremse auf...

Naja, wollte nichts schlecht machen, daher bitte nicht übel nehmen...Die Gegend schaut echt geil aus und das Bike sowieso   -> Ride on


----------



## simdiem (3. April 2012)

Kann deine Kritik absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das Gelände ist absolut nicht dafür geeignet "Bremse auf" zu machen. Extrem steil und sehr technisch, ohne Platz für Fehler. 
Eher Respekt!!
Das einzige wozu ich raten würde wäre ein Full Face. Imho der richtige Helm für so einen Ort. Aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (4. April 2012)

am7/11 - Wildstrubelhütte in Richtung Rawilpass

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mithras (4. April 2012)

Schick, solche Bilder hab ich hoffentlich im August


----------



## balalu (4. April 2012)

Heute in Samerberg:


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Dieses ständige HR-Umgesetze hat für mich nix mit fahren zu tun...


Ich kann die Aussage in gewisser Weise verstehen... 1. finde ich Bike-Videos, in denen an fast jeder Kurve rumgehoppelt wird, grauenhaft anzuschauen (daher habe ich das oben verlinkte wegen des Kommentars gar nicht erst angeklickt, kann bei dem also nicht mitreden), 2. hätte ich persönlich an dieser Art von MTBen ("Stolperbiken" ) einfach keinen Spaß, auch wenn ich es besser könnte. Für mich ist es das höchste Ziel, eine enge und ggf. steile Kehre OHNE Umsetzen zu schaffen. Aber das gilt nur für MICH, daher würde ich mich mit Anmaßungen gegenüber dem bevorzugten Fahrstil bzw. den bevorzugten Trails Anderer eher zurückhalten...


Ich poste dann mal lieber ein paar Bilder von MTB, wie mir es Spaß macht  Kleine Fotosession am Montag auf einem meiner Hometrails, am Auslöser meine liebe Freundin, die die Runde selbst mit dem Enduro-Hardtail gefahren ist 

Kick-off direkt nach dem Start an einem kleinen aber sehr feinen Natur-Kicker:






Wer ein schönes Foto im Kasten haben will, muss hin und wieder mehrfach antreten 






Hinein ins Vergnügen!






Schöner kleiner Snakerun (auf dem Foto kommt das Gefälle nicht ganz rüber...)


----------



## dia-mandt (4. April 2012)

Ich finde auch, dass der typ so viel flow hat wie ne bahnschiene.
Kann damit auch nix anfangen. Steil hin oder her. Der ansporn sollte sein, mit ner single crown auch so um die ecken zu kommen.
Aber wenn er persönlich bock drauf hat und es geil findet soll er das so machen.
Jedem das seine.
Mein geschmack ist es nicht.
Aber die anderen pics auf der seite machen lust auf sommer, sonne und bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (5. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...hätte ich persönlich an dieser Art von MTBen ("Stolperbiken" ) einfach keinen Spaß





Xah88 schrieb:


> Dieses ständige HR-Umgesetze hat für mich nix mit fahren zu tun...Wo es passt, passt es, aber wenn man es bei jeder Minikurve macht, finde ich es schlimm...einfach mal Bremse auf...





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass der typ so viel flow hat wie ne bahnschiene



Zeigt mal bitte erstmal etwas mehr Respekt vor dem Alter ! Der gute Mann dürfte an die 50 ran gehen, also betet lieber das ihr euch in dem Alter auch noch so bewegen könnt. Klar könnte man das Versetzen dynamischer gestalten, denke aber das die hakeligen Bewegungsabläufe wie gesagt seinen Alter geschuldet sind. Jeder der so ein Gelände schon mal befahren hat weiß, dass es nicht so einfach ist wie am Parkplatz das HR umzusetzen.
Irgendwie höre aber auch etwas Neid raus - Bremse auf und laufen lassen kann nämlich jeder.



simdiem schrieb:


> Das einzige wozu ich raten würde wäre ein Full Face. Imho der richtige Helm für so einen Ort



Def. nein, da Fahrtwind = null, somit Kühlung = null !

@smubob
gute cam hat da deine freundin


----------



## 21XC12 (5. April 2012)

Das einzige was dem Video fehlt ist Abwechslung! Mal ein Sprung, mal mit Speed durch nen Anlieger und mal über ein Wurzelfeld ballern. Dann wärs schön anzuschauen. Aber außer die ganzen Spitzkehren ,ein paar langsam gefahrene Stufen und die schöne Landschaft ist fahrtechnisch nich viel zu sehen. Aber man beachte auch das Alter des Fahrers!! Also ich zieh den Hut vor dem Herrn. Der is fit!  

Edit: Gebe Swoosh völlig recht!


----------



## MindPatterns (5. April 2012)

OT:

Ich hab vor Vertridern den größten Respekt. Wer einmal einen Trail der Schwierigkeit S5 gefahren ist, der wird sich nie mehr über das nötige Umsetzen (wenn das da noch möglich ist) beschweren. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn es vor den eigenen Augen mehrere hundert Meter senkrecht gen Tal geht


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2012)

Leistung und Können wird auch nicht in Frage gestellt. Wäre froh, wenn ich das halbwegs so könnte. Respekt! Trotzdem wird der Film nach dem 5. Umsetzen langweilig.

Ach...  und was heißt hier immer 50 - ist ja nun noch kein Alter, oder?


----------



## Blex (5. April 2012)

anbei mal 60 sec mit nem Nerve AM7 von 2011 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19752/h


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Zeigt mal bitte erstmal etwas mehr Respekt vor dem Alter !
> [...]
> Irgendwie höre aber auch etwas Neid raus - Bremse auf und laufen lassen kann nämlich jeder.
> [...]
> ...


Ich kenne einige Biker ü40 und auch ü50, die auf dem MTB richtig steil gehen. Finde das auch sehr bemerkenswert 

Wie geschrieben, das ist einfach nicht das, was für *mich* schönes MTBen bedeutet - weder zum Anschauen, noch zum selbst machen. Das hat (zumindest in meinem Fall) rein gar nichts mit einer Wertung zu tun und genauso wenig mit Neid. Rennradfahren ist auch eine Art von Fahrradfahren und ich würde es weder tun wollen, noch finde ich es in irgendeiner Weise interessant - obwohl ich auch mit einem Fahrrad (aber eben kein RR) z. T. große Strecken auf Straße zurücklege. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich die Leistungen von manchen RR'lern nicht anerkennen würde oder darauf neidisch bin 

Kühlung ist kein Argument gegen einen Fullface Helm. Mir hat der Kinnbügel schon 2-3 Mal mein Gesicht gerettet (z. T. wegen völlig banaler Sachen), da sch*** ich auf die paar Tropfen Schweiß...!  Siehe auch oben auf meinen Fotos - mit Ausnahme des kleinen Stein-Kickers direkt am Anfang, wo in der Sturzzone nur Waldboden wäre, habe ich Arm- und Beinschützer + FF Helm an, weil auf dem Trail einige felsige Stücke sind, wo man sich im Falle eines Sturzes böse verletzen könnte. Ganz egal, ob das jetzt "cool" ist oder nicht. Klar, sollte man das nicht übertreiben (sowas gibts auch zu Hauf), aber bevor ich ohne Fullface fahren würde, würde ich lieber Arm- und Beinschützer weglassen...

Ja, ist unsere (gemeinsame) Kamera  Ist eine 550D, die wir uns letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten gegönnt haben  Sind bisher sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## simdiem (5. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kühlung ist kein Argument gegen einen Fullface Helm. Mir hat der Kinnbügel schon 2-3 Mal mein Gesicht gerettet (z. T. wegen völlig banaler Sachen), da sch*** ich auf die paar Tropfen Schweiß...!  Siehe auch oben auf meinen Fotos - mit Ausnahme des kleinen Stein-Kickers direkt am Anfang, wo in der Sturzzone nur Waldboden wäre, habe ich Arm- und Beinschützer + FF Helm an, weil auf dem Trail einige felsige Stücke sind, wo man sich im Falle eines Sturzes böse verletzen könnte. Ganz egal, ob das jetzt "cool" ist oder nicht. Klar, sollte man das nicht übertreiben (sowas gibts auch zu Hauf), aber bevor ich ohne Fullface fahren würde, würde ich lieber Arm- und Beinschützer weglassen...



Muss sagen, ich sehe das ganz genauso! Mir hat mein Full Face schon mind. 1mal meinen Kopf bzw. mein Leben gerettet. Den geb ich nie mehr her. Dementsprechend habe ich in den Bergen auch immer 2 Helme dabei, die ich je nach Bedarf trage...


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kühlung ist kein Argument gegen einen Fullface Helm. Mir hat der Kinnbügel schon 2-3 Mal mein Gesicht gerettet (z. T. wegen völlig banaler Sachen), da sch*** ich auf die paar Tropfen Schweiß...!  Siehe auch oben auf meinen Fotos - mit Ausnahme des kleinen Stein-Kickers direkt am Anfang, wo in der Sturzzone nur Waldboden wäre, habe ich Arm- und Beinschützer + FF Helm an, weil auf dem Trail einige felsige Stücke sind, wo man sich im Falle eines Sturzes böse verletzen könnte. Ganz egal, ob das jetzt "cool" ist oder nicht. Klar, sollte man das nicht übertreiben (sowas gibts auch zu Hauf), aber bevor ich ohne Fullface fahren würde, würde ich lieber Arm- und Beinschützer weglassen...


 
Wer oberhalb der Schultern nur ein Regenschutz gegen Wasser im Hals hat...naja...lassen wir das...

Mich würde mehr die Gesichtsfeldeinschränkung nerven als der Hitzestau...aber da muss man halt durch.

Bei reinen Forstautobahnen kann ich es noch verstehen...in verblocktem stark unebenen wurzel- und findlingdurchsetzten Terrain und ordentlich Tempo, möchte ich nicht ohne Kinnbügel stürzen.

Kieferg'schichten und Gesichtsverletzungen sind langwierige und mit zweifelhaft kosmetischen Erfolg durchzustehende Unschönheiten.

Und ich mag ja Suppe...aber das Zeug 6 Wochen mit Strohhalm durch die verdrahteten und zerstörten Beißerchen zu ziehen...da würde mir doch die Tränen kommen bei einem Gedanken an ein saftiges Steak! 

Beste Grüße...


----------



## swoosh999 (6. April 2012)

eig. müsste man ein neues thema starten, da dies grad völlig ot ist.
aber gut, lassen wir das. eurer meinung nach sollte ich also harald und tobias einen fullface ans herz legen wenn ich sie das nächste mal treffe?

anbei 2 vid, leider keine canyon´s.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662743"]http://vimeo.com/30662743[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25661804"]http://vimeo.com/25661804[/ame]

verstehe ich nun richtig, dass a) wenn dann mit vollschutz oder b) ihr so ein terrain erst garnicht fahren würdet (definition mtb und so...) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (6. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> eig. müsste man ein neues thema starten, da dies grad völlig ot ist.
> aber gut, lassen wir das. eurer meinung nach sollte ich also harald und tobias einen fullface ans herz legen wenn ich sie das nächste mal treffe?



Den würde ich jedem ans Herz legen, der etwas ambitionierter bergab fährt. Gerade bei so technischem Gezuckel ist man manchmal schneller über den Lenker gegangen als man gucken kann.


----------



## McFussel (6. April 2012)

Ich finde das erste Video einfach genial! Jeder fährt nach seinem Geschmack - mich reizt eher das Versetzen nicht das springen....und ist doch auch gut so, wenn alle das gleiche machen würden....wäre doch sowas von öde....



Komisch, beim Snowboarden streiten sich auch immer alle, welcher Stil der bessere ist. 

Habt Spaß bein Biken, macht keinen Glaubenskrieg draus.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> eurer meinung nach sollte ich also harald und tobias einen fullface ans herz legen wenn ich sie das nächste mal treffe?


Ganz ehrlich: deren Gesicht/Schädel ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. Ich muss mit den Schmerzen, Narben oder dem Leben im Rollstuhl nicht klar kommen, wenn es die erwischt...! Und wenn sowas durch einen Sturz passiert, der mit Fullface glimpflicher ausgegangen wäre, habe ich mit den Leuten auch kein Mitleid. Dass das Darstellen der persönlichen Sichtweise immer gleich als Missionierungsversuch interpretiert wird, verstehe ich nicht  Jemanden bequatschen, dass er sich besser schützen soll werde ich sicher nicht, das muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich wäre nur froh, wenn man mir im Umkehrschluss wenigstens zugestehen würde, dass ich mich auch schütze wie ich will. In meiner Kern-Bike-Clique ist das kein Thema, aber von anderen muss ich mir immer wieder herablassende Kommentare zu diesem Thema anhören und das kotzt mich an, weil das echt unter Kindergartenniveau ist.




McFussel schrieb:


> Komisch, beim Snowboarden streiten sich auch immer alle, welcher Stil der bessere ist.
> 
> Habt Spaß bein Biken, macht keinen Glaubenskrieg draus.....  ;-)


Genau das meinte ich mit "keine Wertung". Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Totoxl (10. April 2012)

Meiner einer in Willingen, action könnte wohl mehr sein


----------



## 21XC12 (10. April 2012)

Kleiner Kicker! Leider etwas verschwommen!!


----------



## Mithras (10. April 2012)

Da mach ich mit,

 Video 

Ein kleiner Hupfer für Viele, für mich schon ganz ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (10. April 2012)

ist das normal, dass die Gabel nach dem Aufkommen recht komprimiert bleibt ? Oder kommt das durchs Bremsen (Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne) ?


----------



## Mithras (10. April 2012)

ging bergab und ich habe gebremst


----------



## Xah88 (10. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> ging bergab und ich habe gebremst



Bei meinem Bruder seinem Trailflow klagte er öfter über "wegsacken" der Gabel beim Bremsen...scheint wohl bei Luft / der Fox nicht ganz zu verhindern zu sein....

(jetzt sind wir beide auf Totem Coil unterwegs)


----------



## Mithras (10. April 2012)

jepp, da bin ich auch noch am tüfteln, entweder sie sackt nicht weg, dann isse nicht soo sensibel .. oder umgekehrt.
Hab aktuell ne Einstellung mit 30% SAG, wenig high Speed Druckstufe, viel Low Speed.. funktioniert ganz gut ..
Gabel ist "unten" sensibel und wird progressiv nach oben hin. entsprechend Rebound .. taugt. 

Dämpfer ist ähnlich, auch bei 30/35 % SAG, Bottom Out zu 95% rein, Druck auf 150 PSI ... = sensibel genug ohne Durchschlag.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> jepp, da bin ich auch noch am tüfteln, entweder sie sackt nicht weg, dann isse nicht soo sensibel .. oder umgekehrt.


Ja, das war der Grund, warum ich letztendlich meine Totem Solo-Air doch wieder auf Coil umgebaut habe. 

Mit LS-Druckstufe bist du aber auf jeden Fall am richtigen Weg zu einem guten Kompromiss bei einer Luftgabel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> jepp, da bin ich auch noch am tüfteln, entweder sie sackt nicht weg, dann isse nicht soo sensibel .. oder umgekehrt.
> Hab aktuell ne Einstellung mit 30% SAG, wenig high Speed Druckstufe, viel Low Speed.. funktioniert ganz gut ..





FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mit LS-Druckstufe bist du aber auf jeden Fall am richtigen Weg zu einem guten Kompromiss bei einer Luftgabel.


Ja, da stimme ich zu. Ich habe (speziell bei der Talas) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die am besten vom Luftdruck her etwas softer, dafür aber mit mehr Druckstufe fahren muss, um erstens vernünftiges Ansprechen und zweitens eine sinnvolle Federwegsausnutzung zu haben.


----------



## McFussel (13. April 2012)

Schön das mal von jemand anders so zu hören - ich tüftel da auch noch dran rum. Aber in die Richtung geht es bei mir ....



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, da stimme ich zu. Ich habe (speziell bei der Talas) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die am besten vom Luftdruck her etwas softer, dafür aber mit mehr Druckstufe fahren muss, um erstens vernünftiges Ansprechen und zweitens eine sinnvolle Federwegsausnutzung zu haben.


----------



## LeonF (15. April 2012)

Hey bin da auch grad am Rumspielen...  Fahr jetzt grad auch mit dem niedriger- Luftdruck-hohe LS-Setup. (Talas RLC Fit 150). Ich fands aber mit mehr Luftdruck fast angenehmer. (Die Front ist jetzt wenn ich stehe schon recht tief, in schnellen Kurven dann erst recht.) Muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen rumprobieren, macht ja Spaß


----------



## rmfausi (15. April 2012)

Gestern in Stromberg. Ist zwar jetzt nicht die Monsteraction, halt nur ein bisschen.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## FlorianDue (15. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (15. April 2012)

gestern in thale ...


----------



## Loods (15. April 2012)

Hier mein Trailflow 2011 in Action. Das Rad macht Spaaaaaß!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. April 2012)

das ist ja zu 70% nur rumpi rumpi rumpel gedumpel


----------



## Loods (16. April 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> das ist ja zu 70% nur rumpi rumpi rumpel gedumpel



Ja, den Ochsenkopf würd ich jetzt auch nicht richtig als "flowig" bezeichnen. Aber is gut zum Fahrwerk testen


----------



## McFussel (16. April 2012)

Des is der Wanderweg.....brummel brummel....   

Respekt - da sind ein paar heftige Dinegr bei!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2012)

Sieht klasse aus!  Die Strecke würde mich auch mal reizen. Ich muss im Sommer dringend einen Bikepark-Roadtrip machen


----------



## bloodyludy (16. April 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Des is der Wanderweg...quote]
> 
> Aha, Verbotsschilder für Fußgänger, gepolsterte Seilbahn, Kicker und Northshore findet man bei uns in Bayern auf jedem Wanderweg!
> Und im Winter rutschen wir die Dinger in Lederhosen runter
> ...


----------



## swoosh999 (16. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus!  Die Strecke würde mich auch mal reizen. Ich muss im Sommer dringend einen Bikepaerk-Roadtrip machen



so toll wie´s aussieht ist´s leider nicht. die dh am ochsenkopf ist stellenweise
sehr flach, so dass du treten musst bis dir die wanden abfallen 
aber wenn du mal dort bist, schau auch bei deinem roadtrip bei uns in osternohe vorbei, da kannst dich gut austoben


----------



## Loods (16. April 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> McFussel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Des is der Wanderweg...quote]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (16. April 2012)

War letztes Jahr zum ersten mal am Ochsenkopf beim ixs rookies Cup. Der obere Teil mit den Steinfeldern ist einer dh Strecke würdig, aber ab dem Mittelteil wird es dermaßen langweilig und tretintensiv dass man sich ein all mountain wünscht ! Meine Meinung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> so toll wie´s aussieht ist´s leider nicht. die dh am ochsenkopf ist stellenweise
> sehr flach, so dass du treten musst bis dir die wanden abfallen
> aber wenn du mal dort bist, schau auch bei deinem roadtrip bei uns in osternohe vorbei, da kannst dich gut austoben


Ok, das kommt wohl im Video nicht rüber. Ich hab nicht unbedingt die absoluten Power-Waden, daher würde mich das wohl schnell fertig machen  Ich find aber generell so felsige Sachen, die man zwar recht langsam aber bei richtiger Linienwahl halbwegs flüssig fahren muss/kann durchaus ganz interessant und spaßig. Sachen, wo man in Renntempo drüber ballern muss, um es überhaupt halbwegs gescheit fahren zu können, gefallen meinem Kopf leider nicht... kriege da immer eine "Fehlfunktion" in den Zeigefingern 

Aber so ein kleiner Roadtrip steht eigentlich schon lange auf dem Plan. Ich war in D bisher noch in keinem anderen Park als Winterberg und Willingen, Schande eigentlich!  War dafür schon öfters in Lac Blanc und zwei mal in PdS, wohne recht nah an Frankreich. Beerfelden und Wildbad stehen alleine schon wegen der regionalen Nähe ganz oben auf der Liste. Wildbad ist eh so ne Sache... als Bergab-Biker sollte man wohl neben einem Haus gebaut und einem Kind gezeugt mindestens ein Mal im Leben die DH dort gefahren sein 
Rest: schau mer mal...!  Aber die Bilder und Videos von Osternohe haben mir schon mal sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Mithras (17. April 2012)

Kann Osternohe nur ans Herz legen .. viel Spass auf knapp 1,2km Abfahrt


----------



## nismo2002 (17. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus!  Die Strecke würde mich auch mal reizen. Ich muss im Sommer dringend einen Bikepaerk-Roadtrip machen



Dazu hast du ja schon eine PN!!


----------



## Jogi (18. April 2012)

Hallo ihr 2 Pfälzer,
lasst es mich wissen, wenn ihr mal nach Beerfelle geht.
Vielleicht kann ich mich ja dazu gesellen


----------



## anulu (18. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus!  Die Strecke würde mich auch mal reizen. Ich muss im Sommer dringend einen Bikepark-Roadtrip machen



Na das hört sich interessant an  
Da könnte man sich ja anschließen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (18. April 2012)

Sagt bescheid, wenn ihr in Osternohe vorbei kommt  .. Dann machen wir ne Torque Polonaise durch den Park


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Dazu hast du ja schon eine PN!!


Ja, ist im Hinterkopf abgespeichert  Und Jogi und anulu dürfen natürlich auch mit 




Mithras schrieb:


> SDann machen wir ne Torque Polonaise durch den Park


Für sowas (eigentlich generell mit dem Torque irgendwo rumfahren) habe ich vor einer Weile mal einen Begriff "erfunden", den man dafür einführen könnte: den Berg runter _torqueln_ 


EDIT: ganz vergessen, hier noch ein Foto vom letzten WE






Gibt auch ne "multiple personality edition" davon


----------



## sirios (18. April 2012)

Man kann auch ganz gut den Berg runter *Strive'n* ...


----------



## simdiem (18. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Man kann auch ganz gut den Berg runter *Strive'n* ...



Definitiv Nein! 

Bikepark-Roadtrip klingt super!  
Gerade mal nachgesehen, Osternohe is gar nicht mal sooo weit weg von Heilbronn!


Edit: Schicke Bilder Smubob! Vorallem das Große ist sehr nice!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Man kann auch ganz gut den Berg runter *Strive'n* ...


 Wenn man den Berg runter *Nerve't*, ist vermutlich was kaputt 




simdiem schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder Smubob! Vorallem das Große ist sehr nice!


Merci  Ist ein Teil des Steinfelds am Einstieg der wunderschönen Abfahrt an einem meiner "Hausberge". Könnte ich glatt 10 Mal am Stück fahren  Auch der Rest ist sehr nett, hat dem Fotografen, der nicht aus unserer Region kommt, mehrfach Freudenschreie entlockt


----------



## Antilles (18. April 2012)

uff 400km einfache fahrt^^ das klingt eher nach nem ganzen wochenende mit mehreren leuten :-D


----------



## simdiem (18. April 2012)

Noch besser! Brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin. Osternohe ist ja scheinbar schon "fest"


----------



## Mithras (18. April 2012)

ich hoff das ich da im Lande bin


----------



## tane (18. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> eig. müsste man ein neues thema starten, da dies grad völlig ot ist.
> aber gut, lassen wir das. eurer meinung nach sollte ich also harald und tobias einen fullface ans herz legen wenn ich sie das nächste mal treffe?
> 
> anbei 2 vid, leider keine canyon´s.
> ...



...göttliche fahrtechnik, captain!!!
(aber ein paar klugsc...ern wirds wieder zuviel umgesetze sein! was man selber nicht kann schlechtmachen, ein echter charakterbeweis!)


----------



## fanatikz (18. April 2012)

tane schrieb:


> ...göttliche fahrtechnik, captain!!!
> (aber ein paar klugsc...ern wirds wieder zuviel umgesetze sein! was man selber nicht kann schlechtmachen, ein echter charakterbeweis!)



nice, den möcht ich mal auf RedBull oder Monster sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. April 2012)

Kleiner Ausritt im Urlaub


----------



## swoosh999 (19. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> EDIT: ganz vergessen, hier noch ein Foto vom letzten WE



hast du deine mitfahrer auch schön brav auf das tragen eines vollintegralhelms hingewiesen  

(sorry für meinen schwarzen sarkasmus)


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

Der war gut!   Zum Glück war das eine Truppe, bei der man darüber nicht reden musste, da jeder selbst weiß, was er tut. Nur haben die bösen Hardtail-Fahrer mich armen Fully-Fahrer immer diskriminiert


----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur haben die bösen Hardtail-Fahrer mich armen Fully-Fahrer immer diskriminiert



Du wirst es überlebt haben.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)




----------



## stonehill (20. April 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> uff 400km einfache fahrt^^ das klingt eher nach nem ganzen wochenende mit mehreren leuten :-D




Wenn's zeitlich passt würd ich mich ggf. anschließen. Allerdings hab ich rd. 500 km einfache Fahrt. Vielleicht gibt's noch ne Alternative (evtl. Frankfurter Raum)?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

Bei mir sinds auch >300. Wie wärs mit Lac Blanc, da hab ichs nicht so weit  wäre aber sicher für viele ungünstig, ist doch schon weit südwestlich. Müssen wir wohl mehrere Fraktionstreffen machen


----------



## balalu (20. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von den vergangen Tagen, der Drop wurde dann doch höher als gedacht


----------



## stonehill (21. April 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2012)

...


----------



## T!ll (22. April 2012)

das erste ist geil


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2012)

Ist der Helm schwer?


----------



## LapierreFroggy (25. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kann die Aussage in gewisser Weise verstehen... 1. finde ich Bike-Videos, in denen an fast jeder Kurve rumgehoppelt wird, grauenhaft anzuschauen (daher habe ich das oben verlinkte wegen des Kommentars gar nicht erst angeklickt, kann bei dem also nicht mitreden), 2. hätte ich persönlich an dieser Art von MTBen ("Stolperbiken" ) einfach keinen Spaß, auch wenn ich es besser könnte. Für mich ist es das höchste Ziel, eine enge und ggf. steile Kehre OHNE Umsetzen zu schaffen. Aber das gilt nur für MICH, daher würde ich mich mit Anmaßungen gegenüber dem bevorzugten Fahrstil bzw. den bevorzugten Trails Anderer eher zurückhalten...
> 
> 
> Ich poste dann mal lieber ein paar Bilder von MTB, wie mir es Spaß macht  Kleine Fotosession am Montag auf einem meiner Hometrails, am Auslöser meine liebe Freundin, die die Runde selbst mit dem Enduro-Hardtail gefahren ist
> ...



Lieber Smubob.

Kannst du mir verraten welche Location das ist?

Grüße aus der Landeshauptstadt-RLP,
Der Frosch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2012)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Grüße aus der Landeshauptstadt-RLP


Was ein Zufall, dass ich dort auch gerade sitze 




LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Kannst du mir verraten welche Location das ist?


Die ist aber nicht hier in der Gegend, sondern in meiner Heimat -> Südpfalz, genauer: Föhrlenberg (hätte auch ein Klick auf eines der Bilder offenbart )


----------



## LapierreFroggy (25. April 2012)

Thanks!
Das werde ich dieses WE mal Abchecken.
Keiner gibt seine Trails gerne preis, ich weiß, kannst du mir vielleicht noch den Einstieg verraten?

Grüße!
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (27. April 2012)

Gestern mal auf´m Homespot gewesen


----------



## FlorianDue (29. April 2012)




----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2012)

stolperbiken mit wegschonendem Hinterradversetzen


----------



## Xah88 (1. Mai 2012)

So, Nismo und ich haben endlich mal unsere neuen Torques (2011ér) zum Saisonstart ausgiebig testen können... (mit Gopro 2 & 1)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41259642"]Short Cut Season Opening @ Taunus on Vimeo[/ame]


In diesem Sinne euch allen ne schicke Saison 2012 

Greetz Xah


P´s nicht wundern am Ende des Videos. Habe in 2 Tagen immer an exakt derselben Stelle mein Hinterrad gerade noch ein paar Zentimeter um Nismos Fuß gezirkelt...


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

Coole Video und coole Musik


----------



## FlorianDue (2. Mai 2012)




----------



## monkey10 (3. Mai 2012)

Paar Eindrücke vom letzten Wochenende:


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2012)

Die Bilder werden nicht angezeigt...


----------



## monkey10 (3. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Bilder werden nicht angezeigt...



funktionierts jetzt?


----------



## Antilles (3. Mai 2012)

JA!
chic:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> funktionierts jetzt?


Jepp! 

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## steiggeist (3. Mai 2012)

@monkey10: JAWOI!


----------



## wolfi_b (3. Mai 2012)

Sehr fein!
Welche Tour/Trail ist das?


----------



## monkey10 (11. Mai 2012)

Zurück vom Urlaub hab ich endlich Zeit mich mit meiner neuen Digicam zu beschäftigen:


Die empfehlenswertere HD-Version kann man anscheinend nur in meinen Account ansehen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20950/h

LG


----------



## Xah88 (11. Mai 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Zurück vom Urlaub hab ich endlich Zeit mich mit meiner neuen Digicam zu beschäftigen:
> 
> 
> Die empfehlenswertere HD-Version kann man anscheinend nur in meinen Account ansehen:
> ...


 
Die Strecke gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## steiggeist (13. Mai 2012)

@monkey10: sehr elegant gefahren und schöne aufnahmen! 
( dem klassen rad angemessen ;-) )


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Mai 2012)

Hier mal was aus dem Westerwald.
Action wäre übertrieben, aber immerhin in Bewegung (;
Mehr gibt der Spot an Sprüngen nicht unbedingt her...








Jetzt fragt mich bitte nicht, warum ich wie ein kackender Fuchs auf dem Fahrrad hänge.... Wenn ich das so genau wüsste....


----------



## Schibbie (14. Mai 2012)

Vllt hattest nen Stinki in der Hose?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Mai 2012)

Torque jagt Torque Nachbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Mai 2012)

Schönes Format


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Torque jagt Torque Nachbau.


Gefällt! 




Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Hier mal was aus dem Westerwald.
> Action wäre übertrieben, aber immerhin in Bewegung (;


Also ich finde die Fotos trotzdem gut, vor allem das erste, beim zweiten trübt die Kackhaltung den Eindruck echt etwas  Ich hätte das erste nur noch etwas bearbeitet, ist etwas dunkel... hier mein Vorschlag:






Und damit du dich wegen der Action nicht so schämen musst, poste ich mal ein zwar-in-bewegung-aber-extrem-low-action Foto von mir  Ist am Samstag auf dem ersten Uphill des Gäsbock Marathon entstanden:


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Mai 2012)

Das Bild is weltklasse!! 
Mal ne Frage: "Für eure ACTIONSHOTS benutzt ihr da alle 'ne Spiegelreflex?"
Hab zwar ne Recht gute Kompaktcam aber die Bilder sind verschwommen!
Und das obwohl die so ne Werbung machen!!!!

SAU FRECH ODER?????????


----------



## Schibbie (14. Mai 2012)

also ich nehm meine Spiegelreflex aber da zu 99% manueller modus. nur wenns schnell gehn muss, d.h. ich nicht mehr am rädchen drehen kann, dann kommt der autosport modus rein (welcher aber ned so der brüller ist)


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: "Für eure ACTIONSHOTS benutzt ihr da alle 'ne Spiegelreflex?"


Manchmal, beileibe aber nicht immer. 



21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab zwar ne Recht gute Kompaktcam aber die Bilder sind verschwommen!


Viel wichtiger als eine teure Kamera ist, sich auszukennen, wie man damit umgehen muss. 

Verschwommenes Bild: zeig her, dann können wir analysieren, woran's hakt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Bild is weltklasse!!


Du meinst aber jetzt nicht meins, oder? 




21XC12 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: "Für eure ACTIONSHOTS benutzt ihr da alle 'ne Spiegelreflex?"


Mittlerweile ja (Canon 550D) - diese allerdings bisher aus Gründen von Faulheit und Mangel an Motivation, mit in die Materie reinzufuchsen im Sport-Auto-Modus. Die Ergebnisse sind trotzdem bisher nicht übel. Aber auch mit unserer alten Kompakt-Knipse (Panasonic DMC-TZ7) haben wir ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielt, da gehört allerdings ein sehr feinfühliger Fotofinger und halbwegs passendes Licht dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (15. Mai 2012)

Ich mag das Torque jagt Torque Bild!
So Trails hätte ich hier auch gern zur Verfügung....



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> 
> 
> Also ich finde die Fotos trotzdem gut, vor allem das erste, beim zweiten trübt die Kackhaltung den Eindruck echt etwas  Ich hätte das erste nur noch etwas bearbeitet, ist etwas dunkel... hier mein Vorschlag:
> [...]



Merci! 
Ja ich hätte das in der tat vielleicht etwas heller machen können XD 
Vielen Dank, ich habs direkt mal in mein Album hochgeladen 
Wie gesagt, was da auf dem zweiten Bild in mich gefahren ist, weiß ich heute noch nicht. Ich werde einfach den Fotografen nochmal dazu bringen, dass wir die kleine Fotosession wiederholen. Vllt wirds dann besser 


Naja Uphill-Action passt doch XD Da geht ja fast nicht viel mehr.
Immerhin lachst du! Das bekommen die meisten Leute hier im Forum ja garnicht hin, weil böse "gucken" viel "cooooooler" ist....
Und nen Marathon mit dem Bike ? Fetten Respekt! Da brauchste Dampf innen Beinen. Wievielter biste geworden ?

@21XC12

Die Bilder von mir sind mit ner Spiegelreflex von Canon gemacht worden.
Aber FloImSchnee hat da schon recht. Man braucht natürlich entsprechend viel Ahnung dafür. 
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ich selbst mit der besten Kamera keine gescheiten Actionfotos hin bekomme....


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Merci!
> Ja ich hätte das in der tat vielleicht etwas heller machen können XD
> Vielen Dank, ich habs direkt mal in mein Album hochgeladen


Gern geschehen! Waren ja nur 3 Klicks oder so 




Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Naja Uphill-Action passt doch XD Da geht ja fast nicht viel mehr.
> Immerhin lachst du! Das bekommen die meisten Leute hier im Forum ja garnicht hin, weil böse "gucken" viel "cooooooler" ist....
> Und nen Marathon mit dem Bike ? Fetten Respekt! Da brauchste Dampf innen Beinen. Wievielter biste geworden ?


Och, da ging schon noch einiges mehr an dem Tag! (Wurzeln und steile, schmale Trails bergauf) Aber davon gibts glaub ich keine Fotos. Es gab allerdings einige offizielle Fotografen an der Strecke, falls die ein paar gute Fotos von mir geschossen haben, werde ich mir die bestellen und nachreichen 
Ja, bei demjenigen, der das Foto gemacht hat, kann man nur lachen  Mit dem bleibt unterwegs kein Auge trocken. Habe auch mit ihm und seinem Kollegen mit ausgefahrenen Ellbogen um die Wette böse gekuckt und geknurrt - das können wir auch 
Ich bin angekommen - mehr gabs bei der Veranstaltung nicht zu erreichen.  War ohne Zeitnahme/Plazierung, zwar alles richtig offiziell, aber eben alles nur zum Spaß - und mit feinen Trails. Ich war auch der einzige mit Dirt-Murmel und nur noch einen weiteren mit Knee-Pads gab es, damit war ich eh schon eine Attraktion, mit dem Bike sowieso. Ging aber gut, finde ich! War etwas mehr, als ich normal auf Touren fahre (56km/1450Hm) und auch etwas flotter, aber durchaus in einem "normalen" Rahmen. Das Torque geht ja auch trotz 35cm Metallfeder-Gesamtfederweg echt gut bergauf


----------



## steiggeist (15. Mai 2012)

für die einen ist es stolperbiken, für uns war es eine der schönsten abfahrten der welt


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du meinst aber jetzt nicht meins, oder?



Doch!


----------



## monkey10 (15. Mai 2012)

steiggeist schrieb:


> für uns war es eine der schönsten abfahrten der welt



sauber 

hat mir auch sehr gefallen, allerdings lag letzten sept deutlich weniger laub im weg. eigentlich müsste es ja umgekehrt sein, schaut bei dir aus wie im herbst. die anspruchvollste stelle oben hast auch drauf (1:23-26). hätte dir wahrscheinlich geholfen die stelle zu knacken, wenn dein kameramann statt des filmen einen möglichen sturz richtung abgrund abgesichert hätte 

seid ihr unten richtung kapelle oder die schwierige variante den rohren/hochspannungsleitung entlang gefahren? die hats nochmals ordentlich in sich...


----------



## nismo2002 (15. Mai 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Torque jagt Torque Nachbau.



Osternohe? Schönes Foto


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Doch!


Ok, dann: Danke! 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es gab allerdings einige offizielle Fotografen an der Strecke, falls die ein paar gute Fotos von mir geschossen haben, werde ich mir die bestellen und nachreichen


Mist, es sind einige Fotos gut geworden - mehr als mir lieb ist bei 5 pro Foto


----------



## bonny-m (16. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Bild is weltklasse!!
> Mal ne Frage: "Für eure ACTIONSHOTS benutzt ihr da alle 'ne Spiegelreflex?"
> Hab zwar ne Recht gute Kompaktcam aber die Bilder sind verschwommen!
> Und das obwohl die so ne Werbung machen!!!!
> ...


 
Hi, gib mir mal bescheid wenn Ihr wieder am Litermont unterwegs, dann kom ich mal mit meiner Kamera vorbei. Mache Hobby mässig Actionfotos.

www.mb-photographie.de


Noch nee Frage ist bei euren Litermont Touren auch ein Mike K. dabei


----------



## Xah88 (16. Mai 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Osternohe? Schönes Foto



Ochsenkopf, solltest du wissen, du bist den folgenden Felsen (kommt danach rechts im Bild) doch auch schon gefahren !


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Mai 2012)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Hi, gib mir mal bescheid wenn Ihr wieder am Litermont unterwegs, dann kom ich mal mit meiner Kamera vorbei. ... Noch nee Frage ist bei euren Litermont Touren auch ein Mike K. dabei



Nettes Angebot! Ich weiß nur nicht ob sich das für dich lohnt!! Bin kein Pro! Nicht mal ansatzweise!! Ein paar kleine Kicker und Drops und mehr is da leider nicht! Wenn du auch mitfahren möchtest bist du herzlich eingeladen! Aber nur zum fotographieren??? 

Einen Mike K. kenn ich nicht!! Evtl. kennt den jemand von den Jungs mit denen ich immer fahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (17. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hat es sich 3 Wochen nach Seasonbeginn schon wieder erledigt...Das Handgelenk hats erwischt...

Wenigstens konnte ich aus 3 Wochen noch ein klein wenig Material zusammen stellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ride on..

P´s Liken wäre natürlich super


----------



## sirios (17. Mai 2012)

Fullface sei dank!


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Mai 2012)

Schei*e!!! Ich glaub an der Stelle darf man das ruhig mal sagen! Ich hoffe dein Handgelenk wird schnell wieder fit! Ich glaube der Asphalt war Schuld. Der weiche Waldboden hätte vielleicht noch schlimmeres verhindern können!



sirios schrieb:


> Fullface sei dank!



Bin mir garnicht so sicher obs ein Fullface is!? Ich glaub das is so ein Urge Endurohelm! Dann hatte er noch Glück das er nicht mit dem Gesicht gebremst hat!!!


----------



## Xah88 (17. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Fullface sei dank!



Ja, ich war auch froh, dass ich ihn trotz vielen Bergauftretens an diesen Tag auf hatte ! Der war diesmal Gold wert ...




21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dein Handgelenk wird schnell wieder fit! Ich  glaube der Asphalt war Schuld. Der weiche Waldboden hätte vielleicht  noch schlimmeres verhindern können!



Danke Danke...im Endeffekt war ich selbst Schuld, da ich auf einer  unbekannten Strecke den Guide überholen wollte (das ich dann noch die  Kante nicht gesehen habe, tat sein übriges)... Da muss ich mir an die  eigene Nase fassen, trotzdem vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche !!



21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin mir garnicht so sicher obs ein Fullface is!? Ich glaub das is so ein  Urge Endurohelm! Dann hatte er noch Glück das er nicht mit dem Gesicht  gebremst hat!!!



Doch doch, war der Downomatic und habe schön mit dem Kinn/Mundbereich gebremst....das wäre ohne böse ausgegangen...

Hoffe jetzt CRC hat mal wieder eine gute Aktion mit Urges ^^


----------



## Mithras (17. Mai 2012)

Aua .. :/ .. hab meine neue Nukeproof-Jacket auch gleich mal im Bikepark Hahnenklee getestet .. der Schulter die durch Protektoren gepolstert war fehlt nix .. dafür 2 Rippen geprellt ...

aprops Osternohe ... das ging dafür heut schonwieder


----------



## simdiem (17. Mai 2012)

Schönes Video, aber man ist das scheissse mit deiner Hand!!! Auch von mir gute Besserung. 

Ich hatte mich auch mal übelst auf einer unbekannten Strecke zerlegt. War ein Kicker, der nach Kicker aussah, aber ein Double war..... Seit dem Tag schaue ich mir solche Sachen immer ganz genau an, bevor ich sie fahre. In dem Sinne, daraus gelernt hast du wahrscheinlich schon!

Wie lange soll die Heilung dauern?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Xah88 (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schönes Video, aber man ist das scheissse mit deiner Hand!!! Auch von mir gute Besserung.
> 
> Ich hatte mich auch mal übelst auf einer unbekannten Strecke zerlegt. War ein Kicker, der nach Kicker aussah, aber ein Double war..... Seit dem Tag schaue ich mir solche Sachen immer ganz genau an, bevor ich sie fahre. In dem Sinne, daraus gelernt hast du wahrscheinlich schon!
> 
> ...



Danke dir ...Jap, Kicker fahr ich auch nicht blind...solche Erfahrungen prägen...
theoretisch 6 Wochen, aber ich denke direkt nach dem Gips werde ich es nicht sofort wieder belasten...ich denke 8-10 Wochen gebe ich ihm, bevor ich wieder fahre...


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Danke dir ...Jap, Kicker fahr ich auch nicht blind...solche Erfahrungen prägen...
> theoretisch 6 Wochen, aber ich denke direkt nach dem Gips werde ich es nicht sofort wieder belasten...ich denke 8-10 Wochen gebe ich ihm, bevor ich wieder fahre...



Ohje  6 Wochen Gibs klingt gar nicht schön. Besser ist das, wenn du deinem Handgelenk noch ein paar Wochen gibst. Wenigstens sollte bis dahin dann auch Sommer sein . 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Xah88 (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ohje  6 Wochen Gibs klingt gar nicht schön. Besser ist das, wenn du deinem Handgelenk noch ein paar Wochen gibst. Wenigstens sollte bis dahin dann auch Sommer sein .
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Simon



Ja, geschweige denn man würde wieder auf das Handgelenk stürzen ...

Nochmals danke für die Genesungswünsche und viel Spaß mit deinem schicken FRX !

Grüße Xah

P´s gerade beim Röntgen erfahren das kein Eingriff nötig ist  yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (18. Mai 2012)

steiggeist schrieb:


> für die einen ist es stolperbiken, für uns war es eine der schönsten abfahrten der welt



very nice


----------



## swoosh999 (18. Mai 2012)

so, zurück vom urlaub:





Location:
The Hammer - Lago di Garda


----------



## xXJojoXx (19. Mai 2012)

Mein erstes Video:


Gefahren mit Nerve AM 6.0 2011


----------



## fanatikz (19. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Mein erstes Video:
> 
> 
> Gefahren mit Nerve AM 6.0 2011



Haste den Rucksack im Wald gefunden oder nen Wanderer abgezockt?


----------



## xXJojoXx (19. Mai 2012)

Nein, der Fehler ist mir dann im nachhinein auch aufgefallen  Hätte ich die Szenen rausgenommen, wäre es zu kurz geworden


----------



## sirios (20. Mai 2012)

nett, aber wo ist die action ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (20. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> nett, aber wo ist die action ?


das Video chillt eben, finde es gar net schlecht gemacht 

Vielleicht gibts das nächste mal mehr Action mit nem harten Trail^^


----------



## xXJojoXx (20. Mai 2012)

Action fehlt auf den Strecken hier leider gänzlich  Es ist noch ein Film aus Stromberg geplant, da sollte die Action passen  Leider komme ich da aber erstmal nicht hin...


----------



## sibbey (20. Mai 2012)

Canyon Nerve AM 2011


----------



## xXJojoXx (20. Mai 2012)

Hast du noch ein Bild, wo man die geile Farbe besser sieht ?


----------



## sibbey (20. Mai 2012)

gerne:


----------



## Struppie (20. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Mein erstes Video:
> 
> Gefahren mit Nerve AM 6.0 2011



Sehr schoen gemachtes Video, aber die Checkmark bei "Trail finden" ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Oder hast'e den gefunden, bist ihn aber nicht gefahren ?


----------



## xXJojoXx (20. Mai 2012)

@sibbey: Ich hätte die Farbe auch soo gerne gehabt, nur war sie bei der Sparbuchaktion leider nichmehr vorrätig  
@struppie: Wie gesagt, find' hier mal einen Trail  Mehr Trail als das geht im Umkreis von 25km leider kaum


----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. Mai 2012)

So auch mal ein Foto von mir aus Ungarn! DH-Sopron mit meinem Torque Alpinist,

da ist mir wohl ein Fehler bei der Kurventechnik unterlaufen


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. Mai 2012)

Ist das kurz bevors Aua macht??


----------



## stonehill (21. Mai 2012)

Geil auch die Mimik dabei. Tat's weh oder ist der Mund mangels Sauerstoff so aufgerissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. Mai 2012)

naja die Sohle hats halt ordentlich mitgenommen vom rechten Schuh, aber hier das Beweisfoto das es kein Aua gab


----------



## motoerhead (22. Mai 2012)




----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. Mai 2012)

hats da aua gemacht?


----------



## motoerhead (22. Mai 2012)

ging sauber durch...


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Mai 2012)

Nettes Pic!!!


----------



## monkey10 (25. Mai 2012)

zurück vom WE-Ausflug


----------



## steiggeist (25. Mai 2012)

@monkey10: hammerprogramm absolviert - schöne fotos!


----------



## stonehill (25. Mai 2012)

Die Steilheit kommt gut rüber!


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. Mai 2012)

Monkey, WO ist das ?
Ich muss da hin! Und zwar am besten morgen früh...
Die Aussicht da ist ja fast besser als schlechter Sex!


Hier nochmal was mit wenig Action von mir in Boppard:









Für mehr Bilder war keine Zeit ^^ 
Fahren war eindeutig besser XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (25. Mai 2012)

In Boppard war ich mal für nen Geschäftstermin, hatte nachmittags noch Zeit, also ab anch Koblenz, aufm Torque probesitzen .. das isses dann auch geworden


----------



## FlorianDue (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## 21XC12 (28. Mai 2012)

Alle Bilder sind leider etwas unscharf ...


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Mai 2012)

Hier auch noch mal ein Nerve AM in Action


----------



## Punkaz23 (28. Mai 2012)

FlowCountry am GK
Geht zur Not auch mit der DH-Maschine


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> [A sunny day at Flowtrail Stromberg]


Da war ich am Donnerstag auch  Allerdings "nur" mit dem Hardtail, die Bilder davon dürfen hier nicht rein 


Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom Gäsbock Marathon - die professionellen Fotos von MD-Grafix  Wie zu erwarten recht action-arm  Aber dafür kucke ich auch hier auf allen Uphill-Fotos ganz zufrieden, scheint echt Spaß gemacht zu haben 



 





 





 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

Heut n bissel in Osternohe unterwegs gewesen .. 
































Ich übe noch


----------



## Skeletor23 (28. Mai 2012)

Endurotour mim Strive


Youtube Version hat bisschen bessere quali:
[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m9-z4PMkZg&hd=1[/nomedia]


----------



## sundawn77 (28. Mai 2012)

Nettes Video vom Flowtrail !

Wie läuft das denn da mit dem Uphill, muss man schieben/fahren oder gibt es da eine Art Lift oder so?


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

schöne Trails


----------



## SEB92 (28. Mai 2012)

Flowtrail Ottweiler


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das denn da mit dem Uphill, muss man schieben/fahren oder gibt es da eine Art Lift oder so?


Nix Lift, das sind grad mal ~160Hm...!  Es führt eine angenehme Forstautobahn parallel zur Strecke hoch, es gäbe aber auch die Möglichkeit, über eine Straße außenrum hoch zu shutteln. Macht aber wenig Sinn, da man mit schwerem Gerät dort eh fehl am Platz ist und mit allem anderen ist man fast genau so schnell selbst oben  Man braucht für 1 Auf- und Abfahrt max. ~45 Min.


----------



## sundawn77 (29. Mai 2012)

Das klingt gut, dann komm ich mit dem Torque ja super klar da. 
Auf dem Flowtrail kann man sich sicher gut ans Springen rantasten, oder!?
Ist genau das was ich suche. Dann werd ich da auch mal hinfahren. Ist denn Jemand öfter da von Euch? Dann könnte man sich mal treffen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Auf dem Flowtrail kann man sich sicher gut ans Springen rantasten, oder!?


Absolut bestens! Das Meiste ist überrollbar (alles andere ist mit Totenkopf markiert  ), also geht auch nix schief, wenn man mal was vergurkt. Am besten alles bei der ersten Abfahrt mal genau anschauen und dann immer weiter steigern 
Ich bin von hier (Werktags-Domizil) in <1h mit ÖPNV dort, am Wochenende bin ich immer zuhause, von dort ist es mir zu weit zum Flowtrail.


----------



## tical2000 (29. Mai 2012)

Am Samstag in Lermoos. Traumpanorama.

(Müsst mir halt glauben, dass ich auf nem Tork sitze)


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2012)

An alle Osternohe Fahrer,
wie ist das dort, gibts da nur Sachen zum Springen oder auch anderes?
Bis jetzt war ich nur in Beerfelden, dort ist meiner Meinung nach für jeden was dabei. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (29. Mai 2012)

In Osternohe kannst alles zum Springen auch umfahren. 
Es gibt auch ne schöne Anliegerstrecke "blue Line" da sind keine Sprünge verbaut, nur ein Holzhindernis, dass wie alles Andere auch umfahren werden kann.
Die eignet sich super zum rantasten im Bikepark und Sicherheit bergab zu gewinnen.

Was in der Höhe, was du da in Beerenfelden springst, hast in Osternohe auch (3 Stück) , halt in der Freeride-Strecke integriert...die eh viele Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten hat 

Ich find Osternohe hat recht viele Sachen auf nur 1,2km Abfahrt verpackt, mir gefällts da super.

Ich seh gerade ein sumitrider mit RIP .. isser kaputt gegangen? (Kumpel hatte auch erst das HT nun das Fully und ich muss sagen.. Hammer all Mountain-Bike..)


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Am Samstag in Lermoos. Traumpanorama.


WOW, sehr schön!  Ist das der See direkt am Fernpass? (Südseite vom Grubigstein)




rmfausi schrieb:


>


And again: Flowtrail  An der Wippe musste ich letzte Woche jemanden vom Boden kratzen :-/


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade ein sumitrider mit RIP .. isser kaputt gegangen? (Kumpel hatte auch erst das HT nun das Fully und ich muss sagen.. Hammer all Mountain-Bike..)



Ja leider. Ich hatte Rahmenrisse am Sitzrohr (Erst- und Tauschrahmen). Der Rahmen hat mir aber sehr viel Spass gemacht, super Geo und wendig. Ich wollte mir ursprünglich auch das Fully Signature II kaufen, habe dann davon aber abgesehen. Ich bleibe dann doch lieber wieder bei Canyon, trotz Alu-Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme und jährlichem Lagerwechsel.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tical2000 (30. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> WOW, sehr schön!  Ist das der See direkt am Fernpass? (Südseite vom Grubigstein)



Danke 
Gut erkannt. Blindsee nennt der sich.


----------



## Mithras (30. Mai 2012)

Das Signature hat mir gut gefallen .. im Vergleich zu meinem damaligen Radon Slide sogar nen Tick besser .. vor allem die DT-Swiss Gabel fand ich spitze!


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Mai 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Danke
> Gut erkannt. Blindsee nennt der sich.


 
Auf dem Trail ist das Rad fahren aber untersagt  hahaha. 

Warst du auch auf der "normalen" Strecke? Haben die dieses Jahr wieder Sprünge reingebaut?


----------



## tical2000 (30. Mai 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Auf dem Trail ist das Rad fahren aber untersagt  hahaha.
> 
> Warst du auch auf der "normalen" Strecke? Haben die dieses Jahr wieder Sprünge reingebaut?



Bei Nachfrage hat der Liftboy mir den "Einstieg" erklärt und gemeint, da fahren die Locals schon den ganzen Tag. Er wüsste aber von nichts... 

Die eigentliche Freeride Strecke fand ich ganz nett als Saisoneröffnung. Wird aber nicht berühmt. Ich war zum ersten mal da, kann deshalb nicht sagen was neu ist. Ganz untern sind zwei Doubles (aber komplett mies gebaut). Dann sind noch ein paar Hügel drin. Allgemein ist die Streckenarchitektur nicht die beste. Aber für nen Tag kann man schon Spass haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Gut erkannt. Blindsee nennt der sich.


Blindsee, richtig. Auf dem hab ich mir vor viiiiielen Jahren mal einen üblen Sonnenbrand beim Luftmatratzenpaddeln geholt 




tical2000 schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Freeride Strecke fand ich ganz nett als Saisoneröffnung. Wird aber nicht berühmt. Ich war zum ersten mal da, kann deshalb nicht sagen was neu ist. Ganz untern sind zwei Doubles (aber komplett mies gebaut). Dann sind noch ein paar Hügel drin. Allgemein ist die Streckenarchitektur nicht die beste. Aber für nen Tag kann man schon Spass haben.


Sowas wie einen Drop hast du nicht gesehen? Davon gabs im oberen Teil mal einen oder zwei (wenn auch recht lieblos gebaut). Ich bin die Strecke vor Jahren leider in völlig aufgeweichtem Zustand gefahren, da ging eh nicht viel. War aber in der Tat nicht interessanter als ein gewöhnlicher Wanderweg im Pfälzerwald...


----------



## Jogi (31. Mai 2012)

am "Vatertags-Wochenende" mal nen Ausflug nach Südtirol gemacht:
(2 '09er Torques waren am Start)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2012)

schönes Video!


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Mai 2012)

tolles video

war da auch ein weiße Tourqe dabei und wart ihr auch mal aufn salten unterwegs, falls ja, dann hab ich euch gsehen, ansonsten wars wohl jemand anders


----------



## monkey10 (31. Mai 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> am "Vatertags-Wochenende" mal nen Ausflug nach Südtirol gemacht:
> (2 '09er Torques waren am Start)



netter mix 

bißchen viel zeitlupe, ab 3:11 min erkennbar. ist auch ab ca 2:30 leicht verzögert od. fahrt ihr dort langsam aufgrund des grob verblockten geländes? welches schnittprogramm hast du verwendet?

LG


----------



## Jogi (31. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> tolles video
> 
> war da auch ein weiße Tourqe dabei und wart ihr auch mal aufn salten unterwegs, falls ja, dann hab ich euch gsehen, ansonsten wars wohl jemand anders


Danke 

Ein weißes Tork war nicht dabei. Das weiße war ein YT Tues. Und aufm Salten warn wir nicht, nur
Mölten
Mendelpass
BZ-Kohlern
Lago: 601, Skull, Marmotte dei Giganti
Meran2000




monkey10 schrieb:


> netter mix
> 
> bißchen viel zeitlupe, ab 3:11 min erkennbar. ist auch ab ca 2:30 leicht verzögert od. fahrt ihr dort langsam aufgrund des grob verblockten geländes? welches schnittprogramm hast du verwendet?
> 
> LG



ebenfalls Danke 

War auch Zeitlupe bei 2:30.
Film hat ein Kollege geschnitten (Ich war nur Darsteller).


----------



## Jobi (31. Mai 2012)

Ey Jogi! Haste die Lyrik noch drin im ES?
Sah ja mal seeeehr geil aus wo Ihr da unterwegs wart! 

Planen für diesen Sommer auch mal nen Ausflug ins Gebirge,
mal sehen wo es uns hin verschlägt.

Wir tendieren zur Zeit noch zu Saalbach, aber mal sehen, vielleicht gehts auch wo anders hin.

Rock on! 

Jobi


----------



## Jogi (31. Mai 2012)

Jobi schrieb:


> Ey Jogi! Haste die Lyrik noch drin im ES?
> Sah ja mal seeeehr geil aus wo Ihr da unterwegs wart!
> 
> Planen für diesen Sommer auch mal nen Ausflug ins Gebirge,
> ...



Klar Lyrik ist noch drin. Beste Gabel für das Torki 
In Kohlern volle 170mm Federwegsnutzung mit ner "Soft" Feder.
Tipp für den Sommer: schau mal in Livigno vorbei 
Dort kannst du den ganzen Tag Trails rocken und die Frau/Freundin günstig Handtaschen und Duftwässerchen shoppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (1. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Blindsee, richtig. Auf dem hab ich mir vor viiiiielen Jahren mal einen üblen Sonnenbrand beim Luftmatratzenpaddeln geholt
> 
> 
> Sowas wie einen Drop hast du nicht gesehen? Davon gabs im oberen Teil mal einen oder zwei (wenn auch recht lieblos gebaut). Ich bin die Strecke vor Jahren leider in völlig aufgeweichtem Zustand gefahren, da ging eh nicht viel. War aber in der Tat nicht interessanter als ein gewöhnlicher Wanderweg im Pfälzerwald...



Stimmt, zwei Drops hats drin und auch zwei Wallrides. Die Drops springt man aber fast ins Flat.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Am Samstag in Lermoos. Traumpanorama.
> 
> (Müsst mir halt glauben, dass ich auf nem Tork sitze)




Blindsee, Zugspitz-Ausblick-Restaurante im Hintergrund? Wir waren am Freitag da.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Stimmt, zwei Drops hats drin und auch zwei Wallrides. Die Drops springt man aber fast ins Flat.


U. a. das meinte ich mit "lieblos"  Und die Wallrides sind auch nicht sehr sinnvoll (viel zu kleiner Radius), falls du die in den 2 Kurven vor der Wegkreuzung recht weit unten meinst.


----------



## Jogi (5. Juni 2012)

unser Filmchen ist jetzt auch in der MTB-News Videothek in besserer Quali:


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2012)

ISO zu hoch? Oder was hab ich falsch gemacht hier?


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juni 2012)

gestern in Ottweiler: 

https://vimeo.com/43746005


----------



## sirios (10. Juni 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> gestern in Ottweiler:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/43746005



 die Jungs kommen mir bekannt vor


----------



## jedy (10. Juni 2012)

gestern in den berliner müggelbergen ...

rider: jedy
photo: nullstein


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juni 2012)

echt geiler Helm!

hat etwas von dem hier: 

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs21/i/2007/291/e/9/Lizard_Costume_1_Spider_Man_by_MalottPro.jpg


----------



## jedy (10. Juni 2012)

geiler vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (11. Juni 2012)

Das Torque mal wieder artgerecht bewegt


----------



## monkey10 (11. Juni 2012)




----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juni 2012)

Ein Freund hat mal draufgehalten....


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ISO zu hoch? Oder was hab ich falsch gemacht hier?


Leider sind keine EXIF-Daten mehr vorhanden, somit lässt sich dies nur beschränkt beurteilen. 

"Zu hoch" waren die ISO-Werte jedenfalls nicht, weil der Radler immer noch durch die Bewegung unscharf ist. 
Hättest du einen niedrigeren ISO-Wert gewählt, wäre der Radler noch unschärfer. 
Auf jeden Fall rauscht deine Kamera bei diesem ISO-Wert (welcher das auch immer war -- unbekannt mangels EXIF-Daten) schon recht. 

Lösungsansatz: 
- "Mitziehen" --> Kamera mitbewegen wenn der Radler springt
- In hellerer Umgebung fotografieren



@monkey10: aha, da war einer im Pinzgau!

@dia-mandt: würde gern so springen können!


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2012)

Cool! Danke für den Tipp! ISO war 1600. Werd mir mal Spots mit hellerer Umgebung suchen! Bei der ISO spuckt die Cam sogar den Hinweis aus: "... kann zu rauschen im Bild führen." Bei hellerer Umgebung kann ich ja dann mal mit niedriger ISO testen.


----------



## Arne (11. Juni 2012)




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (11. Juni 2012)

Zwei Fotos von letzter Woche am Hometrail!


----------



## stonehill (11. Juni 2012)

Fein gemacht!


----------



## cougar1982 (12. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Juni 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


>



wo ist/war das? nimm mich das näxte mal bitte mit


----------



## Arne (12. Juni 2012)

nen kleines Bild


----------



## swoosh999 (12. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> wo ist/war das? nimm mich das näxte mal bitte mit



tipp mal auf schattberg west.
schattberg sprinter und westgipfelbahn unten gut zu erkennen...


----------



## stonehill (12. Juni 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> tipp mal auf schattberg west.
> schattberg sprinter und westgipfelbahn unten gut zu erkennen...



Dann mit Muskelkraft nach oben gekommen? 
Hab's am Donnerstag selbst versucht aber der von mir gewählte Weg war aufgrund von Schnee (ca. 200hm unterhalbt der Gipfelstation v. Schattberg X-Press) leider nicht machbar, selbst schieben war mir zu heikel. Dabei wollte ich unbedingt den Hackelbergtrail fahren. :-/


----------



## Antilles (12. Juni 2012)

ak92 schrieb:


> nen kleines Bild


Wenn mans groß macht:
Ultra geil!


----------



## monkey10 (12. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> wo ist/war das? nimm mich das näxte mal bitte mit





swoosh999 schrieb:


> tipp mal auf schattberg west.
> schattberg sprinter und westgipfelbahn unten gut zu erkennen...



gegend passt... jedoch sind im hintergrund die leoganger steinberge zu sehen, ist also eine bergkette weiter nördlich 

außerdem gibts am schattberg keinen speichersee 



stonehill schrieb:


> Dann mit Muskelkraft nach oben gekommen?
> Hab's am Donnerstag selbst versucht aber der von mir gewählte Weg war aufgrund von Schnee (ca. 200hm unterhalbt der Gipfelstation v. Schattberg X-Press) leider nicht machbar, selbst schieben war mir zu heikel. Dabei wollte ich unbedingt den Hackelbergtrail fahren. :-/



sind tatsächlich auch den schattberg raufgetreten. von jausern kommend wars bis kurz unter dem gipfel eigentlich kein problem. jedoch war in den wanderwegen oberhalb der baumgrenze teilweise wirklich sehr viel schnee, dadurch musste wir dann doch einiges tragen. als das dann auch nicht mehr möglich war, haben wir auf den lawinenverbauten balancierend die schneefelder überwunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (12. Juni 2012)

woah! Schöne Bilder! Zeig mal ruhig mehr. Ist es nicht etwas kalt dort oben mit kurzer Hose?


----------



## Get_down (15. Juni 2012)

>


EPIC


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

Schön geknipst, genau in dem Moment wo er aufkommt .. nocht nichtmal die Gabel ist eingefedert ^^


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juni 2012)




----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Juni 2012)

Bewegte Bilder


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2012)

Hier mal was eher technisches:


----------



## sirios (18. Juni 2012)

Nice 

Aber der Hintern schleift doch schon am Rad, oder ?

Hier mal noch bewegte Bilder vom Wochenende. Man sollte es sich bis zum Schluss ansehen


----------



## Jobi (18. Juni 2012)

Sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus bei Euch im Saarland!
Ich muss unbedingt mal vorbeikommen!!!

Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Juni 2012)

@ sirios

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2012)

Kommst das nächste Mal mit ! Details folgen per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-o-mania (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## Trail-o-mania (19. Juni 2012)

Wie lautet der Soundtrack vom 1. Video?


----------



## Kolja_ (19. Juni 2012)

Das erste Lied ist "The Offspring - No brakes". Zweites Lied klingt für mich nach der gleichen Band.


----------



## Trail-o-mania (19. Juni 2012)

Thx. Aber meinte den Track von 			#*2326* sry


----------



## Caspar720 (19. Juni 2012)

Hier auch mal paar bewegte Bilder vom Alpinist am Gardasee im März .

Locations: "601" und "Val de diaol"

https://vimeo.com/39838260


----------



## stonehill (20. Juni 2012)

Schöne Trails! Wobei teilweise ein Fullface auch nicht übertrieben gewesen wäre. 

Die weiße Short - ist das ne Fox Demo??


----------



## wholeStepDown (20. Juni 2012)

ich bin dies jahr wohl auch wieder am Gardasee; kommt man den 601er als "~ advanced trail anfänger" auch halbwegs runter? Das schwierigste für mich ist noch schwimmschotter bei moderaten geschwindigkeiten.

btw. schönes Video! & lustige typen ;-)


----------



## Jogi (20. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich bin dies jahr wohl auch wieder am Gardasee; kommt man den 601er als "~ advanced trail anfänger" auch halbwegs runter? Das schwierigste für mich ist noch schwimmschotter bei moderaten geschwindigkeiten.
> 
> btw. schönes Video! & lustige typen ;-)



der 601er ist stellenweise schon "brockig" uns steil, evtl. wirst du einzelne Stellen schieben (je nach Fahrkönnen) aber "Absturzgefahr" besteht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nirgends.

Probier mal den Skull aus


----------



## swoosh999 (20. Juni 2012)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal paar bewegte Bilder vom Alpinist am Gardasee im März .
> 
> Locations: "601" und "Val de diaol"



etwas mehr SdP und Traole als 601 aber wir woll´n mal nicht so sein 
schönes muhwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (21. Juni 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Schöne Trails! Wobei teilweise ein Fullface auch nicht übertrieben gewesen wäre.
> 
> Die weiße Short - ist das ne Fox Demo??



Jo ist ne FOX Demo, leider hab ich es nicht geschafft die so schön weiß zu halten


----------



## monkey10 (21. Juni 2012)

sogar auf > 2000hm noch immer gefühlte 30°C


----------



## McFussel (21. Juni 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2012)

schöne Fotos!!
Wo in Ösiländ ist das genau?


----------



## nadgrajin (22. Juni 2012)

Also wenn ich mir die letzten Fotos anschaue kann ich nur feststellen, das ich definitiv falsch wohne...


----------



## monkey10 (22. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wo in Ösiländ ist das genau?



da wir dort leider nur geduldet werden (erlaubt ist es nicht) und es probleme mit forstorganen & alpinpolizei gegeben hat, werde ich wie hier keine genauen ortsangaben posten.

sorry...

ist ein wunderschöner und sehr technischer wanderweg in den alpen, auch liteville-fahrer trifft man dort hin und wieder: [ame="http://vimeo.com/26224753"]http://vimeo.com/26224753[/ame]

weiß nicht ob ich das vid hier posten darf, ist ja kein canyon dabei... andererseits ist das 901 sowieso nur ein torque-nachbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (22. Juni 2012)

alle Achtung, dass Umsetzen (in dem Gelände) ist 1A!


----------



## factoryltd (23. Juni 2012)

Mein erstes Rennen mit dem Bike


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juni 2012)

gleicher wanderweg, leider durch die unwetter der vergangenen tage unangenehm nasse wurzeln und glitschiger boden 






daher mit sicherung. ist ausgesetzt, links gehts runter...


----------



## swoosh999 (25. Juni 2012)

sieht so aus als wollten die "servus" sagen


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2012)

Als wir letztes Jahr erstmals Livigno besucht haben, ist mir auf der Hinfahrt eine riesige Schotterreissn ins Auge gesprungen...






...der Plan war klar, die mal zu befahren. 
Das obige Foto ist von 2011, ein PKW-großer Fels lag da noch nicht im unteren Bereich...

Erst etwa 3-4km den See am Ufer entlang, stellenweise mühsam-weglos-steil. 







Dann geht's rauf...









Nette Szenerie...



...da hinten könnte man eigentlich noch einige Zeit weiterklettern bis auf einen 3000er, das haben wir uns aber gespart. 

Und wohin man schaut, massenhaft verlockende Rinnen für Frühjahrs(Snowboard)touren!

Aber jetzt geht's wieder runter..




















Fotos: Regina


Meine Freundin hat erstmals die Videofunktion der Kamera ausprobiert, das Ergebnis hier: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/44620743"]Schotterreissn Livigno[/ame]

Stativ haben wir natürlich gleich daheim vergessen... 

Fahrerei eher verhalten, hatte einen vorsichtigen Tag u. teilweise der Untergrund auch wechselnd u. stellenweise grob -- leider keine homogene, feinkörnige Reissn.

Fein war's!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2012)

Super sache,

fahr da jedes Jahr min. 1 Mal dran vorbei, aber ich düs immer weiter einkaufen


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2012)

klasse bilder


----------



## Markdierk (25. Juni 2012)

Bin manchmal schon erstaunt, wie süchtig die Leute nach "umsetzen" sind, die meisten Passagen könnte man meiner Auffassung nach auch "normal" fahren ^^ (allg, nicht spielziell auf die letzten Videos bezogen ...)


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juni 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Bin manchmal schon erstaunt, wie süchtig die Leute nach "umsetzen" sind, die meisten Passagen könnte man meiner Auffassung nach auch "normal" fahren ^^ (allg, nicht spielziell auf die letzten Videos bezogen ...)



WORD


----------



## monkey10 (25. Juni 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Bin manchmal schon erstaunt, wie süchtig die Leute nach "umsetzen" sind, die meisten Passagen könnte man meiner Auffassung nach auch "normal" fahren ^^ (allg, nicht spielziell auf die letzten Videos bezogen ...)



bin prinzipiell auch deiner meinung, wobei sich die technik bei uns in den ostalpen nicht wegzudenken ist. nicht nur um so manche kurve zu schaffen, sondern auch um bei engen ausgesetzten kurven einen engeren radius weg abruchkante fahren zu können und v.a. um wanderwege zu schonen (wenn du mit dem VR am weg bleibst kann ja das HR innen neben dem weg fahren/bremsen).

aber das ist doch bei allen techniken so. wer macht nicht gern einen bunny-hop über ein kleines bäumchen/ast oder boardsteinkante, auch wenn er mit seinem vollgefederten nur darüber fahren könnte. aber genau wenn man es über kleine hindernisse perfektioniert, ist es um so lässiger wenn man es dann irgendwann flowig über einen großen baumstamm/felsen schafft.

ich fahre halt gern abwechselnd. einmal langsam technisch mit umsetzen in den alpen, dann schneller in anliegern im bikepark. auch zahlt sich nach einem urlaub am lago mit aufenthalten am dalco ein besuch in saalbach/leogang am rückweg aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (25. Juni 2012)

@flowimSchnee

super Location,darauf hätte ich auch mal Lust mit dem DH'ler da paar Lines runterkrachen


----------



## quax01 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ... Meine Freundin hat erstmals die Videofunktion der Kamera ausprobiert, das Ergebnis hier:
> 
> Schotterreissn Livigno
> ...


Gib' mir Mal nen Tip, wie ich das Video auf Vimeo ansehen kann. Ich sehe nur ein Bild.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Juni 2012)

quax01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Gib' mir Mal nen Tip, wie ich das Video auf Vimeo ansehen kann. Ich sehe nur ein Bild.
> ...



In dem Du "play" drückst! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Juni 2012)

doppelpost...selbst doof...ich...


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Juni 2012)

Zwei Canyon's am Gardasee.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juni 2012)

Coole Pics!!!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (29. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Coole Pics!!!



Bin der selben Meinung !


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juni 2012)

Freerider im Einsatz (Torque FRX 9 LTD 2011)


----------



## monkey10 (30. Juni 2012)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Zwei Canyon's am Gardasee.



wirklich tolle fotos!!!

ihr seid nicht nur sehr lässige und anspruchsvolle trails gefahren, die fotos sehen unglaublich professionell aus. welche cam und nachbearbeitungsprogramm verwendest du? du hast nicht nur deine cam perfekt genutzt, sondern auch mit sehr guten perspektiven den biker und die schöne umgebung eingefangen 

beste pics seit langem! es zahlt sich aus dein album durchzublättern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

Kicker in Stromberg:


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Mit der Kamera muss ich noch ein wenig üben, vielleicht gehts das nächste mal schärfer . Für den Anfang bin ich aber schon recht zufrieden


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2012)

so mal wieder technisches gefahre, kein voll gepanzertes rumgeshredde im wald 















kurz nach dem letzten bild ist mir erst die kette gerissen und kurz drauf hat ich ein platten. Aber Chainless fahren geht schon i.wie...


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Bewegte Bilder aus Stromberg


Davon später noch etwas mehr


----------



## McFussel (2. Juli 2012)

Ganz Ganz geil!   

Du solltest Kurse geben - ich wäre der erste Teilnehmer!



Eisbein schrieb:


> so mal wieder technisches gefahre, kein voll gepanzertes rumgeshredde im wald
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2012)

Torque auf´m Hometrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz Ganz geil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gebe Kurse 

schreib mir mal ne pn wenn du intresse hast.

und weils ja ne galerie ist: 

Traumhaftes licht auf dem trail


----------



## s1c (4. Juli 2012)




----------



## xXJojoXx (4. Juli 2012)

Die ersten Beiden sind ja wirklich schön, aber was ist beim Rest passiert ?


----------



## s1c (4. Juli 2012)

bewegungsunschärfe! DAS SIEHT SCHNELL AUS! JA?


----------



## visualex (4. Juli 2012)

Man erkennt es nicht, aber es ist ein Torque FRX Rockzone. Aufgenommen kurz nach dem Enduro Ride in Willingen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2012)

Schönes Bild


----------



## Totoxl (5. Juli 2012)

Auch ne gute Höhe über den Table


----------



## Marcusdraeger (8. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder aus Stromberg
> 
> 
> Davon später noch etwas mehr



Ein bisschen mehr Oberschenkelfeuer 
Macht zwischen den Parts pausen tretet dafür aber auch rein . Sonst ganz gelungen


----------



## rider_x (8. Juli 2012)

Mal was aktuelles von mir!


----------



## Totoxl (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (9. Juli 2012)

ein paar pics von meinem verlängerten WE:





















noch mehr gibts in meinem album...-->

LG


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Juli 2012)

das ist doch in saalbach oder?
wie bist du zu dem Hacklberg trail schild gekommen.
wir haben das nicht gefunden und sind immer bergauf gelaufen... hoch bis zu dieser anderen station und dann links runter.


----------



## monkey10 (9. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> wie bist du zu dem Hacklberg trail schild gekommen



es ist eher schwierig NICHT bei dem schild vorbei zu kommen, wenn du dich an die offiziellen strecken hältst 

aber.. ich glaube, diese beiden schilder gibt es erst seit kurzem. liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der bergstadl-trail seit heuer offiziell freigegeben wurde. die beiden schilder also, damit sich der uninformierte hobby-biker leicht orientieren kann  

du startest also ganz oben links von der bergstation "schattberg-west". dann gehts kurz hinunter bis zu einer schotterstrasse. die fährst du ein paar meter bis zu einem kleinen schild, bei dem du scharf nach links zu einer gebauten bikestrecke einbiegst. diese fährst dann ein paar 100 meter und bist bei dem schild (das ein paar 100 meter vor dem früheren "offiziellen" hacklberg-trail bzw wanderweg ist).


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Juli 2012)

ah ok.
wir waren letztes Jahr da und da gab es das Schild wohl noch nicht 
dieses jahr gehts wieder hin. einfach geil in saalbach.


----------



## sirios (9. Juli 2012)

In zwei Wochen bin ich auch in Saalbach . Freu mich schon ohne Ende . Mal sehen wie sich das Strive in dem Gelände schlägt


----------



## monkey10 (9. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ah ok.
> wir waren letztes Jahr da und da gab es das Schild wohl noch nicht
> dieses jahr gehts wieder hin. einfach geil in saalbach.



tja.. dann hoffe mal, dass das schild bis dahin noch steht 

z.B. bergstadl-trail am freitag:





gleiche stelle am sonntag:





wenn man sich das pic genau ansieht kann man erkennen, dass das schild am rechten bildrand am boden liegt. hab das auch erst am foto erkannt, da wir die enge spitzkehren-variante gewählt haben (erkennt man aber durch das hohe gras/almrausch schlecht) und nicht direkt beim wegweiser vorbei sind...


----------



## DocPolo (10. Juli 2012)

Ein wenig im Garten gespielt...


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2012)

Schöner Garten


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> tja.. dann hoffe mal, dass das schild bis dahin noch steht
> 
> z.B. bergstadl-trail am freitag:
> 
> ...


 
Irgendetwas stimmt im Bereich deines Hinterrads nicht mit der Schwerkraft...das hebt sich ständig vom Boden ab...ich würde dein Bike mal zum Check einschicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht schont er das HinterRad!


----------



## jedy (10. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> tja.. dann hoffe mal, dass das schild bis dahin noch steht
> 
> z.B. bergstadl-trail am freitag:
> 
> ...



und genau über dem linken pfahl die pro line !


----------



## factoryltd (11. Juli 2012)

Auf der Strecke des Downhillverein Berlin


----------



## factoryltd (11. Juli 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Juli 2012)

Schöner Sprung auf dem 2. Bild


----------



## Jobi (12. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ein paar pics von meinem verlängerten WE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (12. Juli 2012)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne gute Unterkunft da?
> 
> Jobi



Da hat es mir sehr gut gefallen:

http://www.hotel-wiesenegg.at/


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juli 2012)

Jobi schrieb:


> monkey10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ein paar pics von meinem verlängerten WE:
> ...


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Juli 2012)

Wir sind ab dem 12.08. in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, nur leider ohne Bikes ...*heul 
:-/


----------



## nismo2002 (14. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> wir sind ab dem 12.08. In saalbach-hinterglemm, nur leider ohne bikes ...*heul
> :-/



*fail*


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2012)

Yep, aber ist halt ein Familienurlaub. Meine Regierung würde es nicht freuen, wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, allerdings weiss Sie nicht dass Saalbach ein Bike-Mekka ist ... Hehe. Dann hab ich wenigstens was zu gucke ;-)))


----------



## Antilles (14. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Yep, aber ist halt ein Familienurlaub. Meine Regierung würde es nicht freuen, wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, allerdings weiss Sie nicht dass Saalbach ein Bike-Mekka ist ... Hehe. Dann hab ich wenigstens was zu gucke ;-)))



[flüster] Da gibts Leihräder[/flüster]


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss ... Psssst ;-)


----------



## GORErider (15. Juli 2012)

Bin auch mit Freundin ab dem 23.7 in Saalbach....*freu mir


----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht laufen dir ja dann zwei Saarländer auf zwei Strives über den weg


----------



## sirios (17. Juli 2012)

Servus! 

Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Litermont . Leider war ich am Ende der Tour etwas gehandicapt . Trotzdem genial heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (17. Juli 2012)

Coole Bilders


----------



## Starkbier (17. Juli 2012)

abgefahrene Hose 

Dann lad ich hier auch mal was hoch. Leider nur sehr kurz da das Wetter gerade jegliches Weiterfilmen verhindert. Vielleicht gefällts ja dennoch


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

Nice...der erste Stoppy is goil!


----------



## monkey10 (17. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Litermont...



nette pics

ist aber heftig, wie tief eure gabeln beim umsetzen bzw stoppie abtauchen. wieviel SAG fährt ihr und welche gabeln sind das (untere talas R, obere wahrscheinlich eine lyrik)?


----------



## sirios (18. Juli 2012)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass die Lyrik etwas weit eintauchen möchte. Ich Fahr aber auch knapp etwas über 30 Prozent SAG da ich ansonsten den Federweg nicht gescheit ausnutze. Fahre schon recht viel Lowspeed Druckstufe. Mich stört es aber auch nicht unbedingt beim Fahren, komme recht gut damit klar


----------



## motoerhead (18. Juli 2012)

schickes video...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Juli 2012)

kurz aber schön dein VID !


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Juli 2012)

ich finde echt genial wie du bei 35sek. so elegant die Kurve nimmst 
Wäre froh ich könnte das auch.


----------



## monkey10 (18. Juli 2012)

Starkbier schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefällts ja dennoch...



gefällt 

was macht man während der andere seinen schlauch flickt? --> blöd schauen & am trail sinnlos rumspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. Juli 2012)

Da sieht man schön dass deine Gabel nicht so tief eintaucht. Hast du ne Luftgabel oder ne coil? Würde mich auch interessieren wie Du den Federweg auf solchen Trails ausnutzt? Ich versuche immer noch den passenden Kompromiss zu finden zwischen den einzelnen Einstellungen


----------



## monkey10 (18. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Da sieht man schön dass deine Gabel nicht so tief eintaucht. Hast du ne Luftgabel oder ne coil? Würde mich auch interessieren wie Du den Federweg auf solchen Trails ausnutzt? Ich versuche immer noch den passenden Kompromiss zu finden zwischen den einzelnen Einstellungen



ist eine Fox Talas RC2 FIT 170mm, die ich eher straff abgestimmt habe (65psi mit 8/9 Klicks HSC/LSC bei ca 85-90kg fahrfertig mit Trinkrucksack), da ich viel technisches Zeugs in den Bergen fahre.

Hier siehst du nur einen kurzen Abschnitt eines genialen 750hm-Wanderwegs, der unterschiedlichste Segmente hat aber kein extremes Vertride-Gelände. Bei sauberer fahrweise bleiben meist ein paar cm übrig, so ist es aber auch im Bikepark.

Im anspruchsvollerem Gelände (oder bei unsauberer Fahrweise) wird der FW ganz gut genutzt:









hier bleiben mir dann noch ein paar cm für ein mögliches hinderniss nach der stufenkombination.

so auch die abstimmung anderer biker, in diesem vid mit LV901 & totem am gleichen wanderweg unterwegs. die gleiche stufe ist bei 2:01 min in zeitlupe, da sieht man die gabel ganz schön bei der arbeit:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26224753"]http://vimeo.com/26224753[/ame]


----------



## Starkbier (18. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ich finde echt genial wie du bei 35sek. so elegant die Kurve nimmst
> Wäre froh ich könnte das auch.



kauf dir einfach auch ne MT2, die bremst nicht stark genug, dass das Rad zum Stehen kommt, dann gehts fast von allein


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2012)

Starkbier schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach auch ne MT2, die bremst nicht stark genug, dass das Rad zum Stehen kommt, dann gehts fast von allein



Ich komm mit meiner MT2 zum stehen, sogar das vorderrad bekomm ich blockiert.


----------



## swoosh999 (18. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hier siehst du nur einen kurzen Abschnitt eines genialen 750hm-Wanderwegs, der unterschiedlichste Segmente hat aber kein extremes Vertride-Gelände...



ist das zufällig derselbe trail:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662843"]http://vimeo.com/30662843[/ame]

?


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Juli 2012)

Starkbier schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach auch ne MT2, die bremst nicht stark genug, dass das Rad zum Stehen kommt, dann gehts fast von allein



also mit den neuen Bremsbelägen bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Damit kann ich bestens dosieren. Liegt bei mir nur an der technik das Hinterrad sauber umzusetzen. Müsste das evtl. öfter mal üben. 

Aktuell fahre ich die Talas mit 55 PSI und fahrfertig mit 78kg. Denke mal ich werde auf 60 PSI hochgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (18. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> also mit den neuen Bremsbelägen bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Damit kann ich bestens dosieren. Liegt bei mir nur an der technik das Hinterrad sauber umzusetzen. Müsste das evtl. öfter mal üben.



war nicht bierernst gemeint, bin mittlerweile auch mehr als zufrieden. (musste meine aber bei Magura vorbeibringen, die dann kostenlos an der Gebereinheit irgendwas getauscht haben + gratis Beläge) Aber trotzdem finde ich, dass die mt2 nicht besonders bissig ist, wobei ich die gute Dosierbarkeit sowieso als wichtiger erachte


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> [/URL]
> 
> ist das zufällig der selbe trail:
> 
> ...



Bei 1:02 sieht man links Wank und rechts Zugspitze - das ist Fricken vorn runter. In dem amotiion Video k.A. wo das ist. 

Bei 90kg 4,5bar in der TALAS 170 = straff??
Ist die so anders wie die FLOAT 180, die fand ich bei 5bar straff?


----------



## monkey10 (18. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ist das zufällig der selbe trail



nein



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei 90kg 4,5bar in der TALAS 170 = straff??
> Ist die so anders wie die FLOAT 180, die fand ich bei 5bar straff?



naja.. ist immer relativ. ich find sie sowohl beim langsamen technischen wie im bikepark okay. richtig plüschig ist die talas halt nicht, arbeitet aber anständig im verblockten wenn man etwas schneller unterwegs ist. für den bikepark od. reine flowtrails könnte ich sie softer abstimmen, bei (langsamen) technischen trails wäre das dann unangenehm bzw geht mir im steilen gelände (und vertriding) der geo-vorteil verloren...

andere mit stahlfeder fühlen sich im stand jedenfalls weicher an, aber es gibt einige die ihre gabel wesentlich härter abstimmen und ausgezeichnet damit zurecht kommen, z.B. sabine und ihre 36er talas 160 RC2.

ist geschmacks- und gewohnheitssache


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ... aber es gibt einige die ihre gabel wesentlich härter abstimmen und ausgezeichnet damit zurecht kommen..
> ist geschmacks- und gewohnheitssache



Jaa...straff hat so seine Vorteile, aber ich war grad den 6er Navene runter und ich fands halt dafür völlig ungeeignet - während es auf der Testfahrt noch voll gepasst hat :
(VORSICHT BILD IM ACTION FRED ;P)


----------



## Antilles (18. Juli 2012)

kleiner test sprung!


----------



## Mithras (18. Juli 2012)

Hoffe bist nicht zu kurz geflogen?

Solche Sprünge kann/mag ich nicht .. wenn man den verbockt geht man mit Schwung über den Lenker und mit Glück is der Rahmen oder die Gabel hin ...


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Nice. Wie se alle Stoppies machen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Soppibild



ICH WILL AUS EM BÜRO RAUS UND AUFS RAD wenn ich sowas sehe könnte ich 

Können die mir nicht einfach die Kohle überweisen und mich in ruhe lassen


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2012)

nix stoppie, hinterradversetzen 

2m hinter mir, da am abgrund gehts gute 800m senkrecht und danach 500m sehr steil runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Juli 2012)

Warum dann Hinterradversetzen und nicht Basejumpen?
Die jungen Wilden hier haben noch keine Ahnung vom Hinterradversetzen


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2012)

ich selbst noch jung und wild, najaa manchmal auch das 

Und hey, wenn du dich 4,5 stunden da hochplagst, dann sollte die abfahrt bitte auch was hergeben und nicht nur 3s fliegen


----------



## Antilles (19. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hoffe bist nicht zu kurz geflogen?
> 
> Solche Sprünge kann/mag ich nicht .. wenn man den verbockt geht man mit Schwung über den Lenker und mit Glück is der Rahmen oder die Gabel hin ...


nene viel zu weit! ^^
ich hab die auch gehasst, bin da gerade erst am üben, wenn man mal merkt das eig nix passieren kann wenn man den sprung kennt ist das alles kein thema:-D


----------



## Starkbier (19. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Und hey, wenn du dich 4,5 stunden da hochplagst, dann sollte die abfahrt bitte auch was hergeben und nicht nur 3s fliegen



wo hast du dich denn feines hochgequält? sieht super aus!


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2012)

Den genauen Berg mag ich aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht nennen, aber es war in den Dolomiten!


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Können die mir nicht einfach die Kohle überweisen und mich in ruhe lassen



der traum aller arbeitnehmer 

oder zumindest sollte man mal spontan für 3 stunden verschwinden dürfen und sich aufs bike schwingen


----------



## Starkbier (19. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Den genauen Berg mag ich aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht nennen, aber es war in den Dolomiten!



ist ja wie im hochtouren-thread hier  nein versteht ich natürlich.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2012)

tatsächlich ist der hauptgrund diesmal ein anderer als im hochtouren thread. Obwohl ich generell nicht der freund von veröffentlichungen bin. Aber egal, wurde schon zu oft diskutiert.

Hier noch ein bildchen


----------



## McFussel (20. Juli 2012)

*SEUFZ*

Ich seh schon Eisbein....das könnt Spaß machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2012)

sicher das


----------



## McFussel (20. Juli 2012)

*froi*


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2012)

Starkbier schrieb:


> [schnipsel]


Gefällt 




monkey10 schrieb:


> ist aber heftig, wie tief eure gabeln beim umsetzen bzw stoppie abtauchen. wieviel SAG fährt ihr und welche gabeln sind das (untere talas R, obere wahrscheinlich eine lyrik)?


Also bei deren Gabeln finde ich das ehrlich gesagt normaler als bei deinem Foto (zumindest bei dem in der Kehre)...!  Ein Stoppie ist ja auch nochmal etwas GANZ anderes als ein Umsetzer. Wenn man nicht (viel) "stolpert", kann man die Gabel ja auch ruhig etwas softer fahren.

Hier als Beispiel ein Foto von mir (66kg + Ausrüstung) mit Lyrik 160 U-Turn mit weicher Feder (~25% Sag) in einer _verhältnismäßig _steilen, langsam _gefahrenen _Stelle:





Auf dem Foto sieht das immer so un-steil aus, wenn man von oben an die Kante rollt ist das "ein Wenig" anders  Vertriding ist es allerdings auch absolut nicht. Man möge mir das non-Canyon Foto verzeihen, mit dem Torque habe ich von dort leider kein brauchbares  Ich hab momentan generell leider null Chancen, hier etwas @Topic zu produzieren, bin schon seit Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Torque gesessen 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei 90kg 4,5bar in der TALAS 170 = straff??
> Ist die so anders wie die FLOAT 180, die fand ich bei 5bar straff?


Kann man schlecht vergleichen, da das Luftkammervolumen unterschiedlich ist...




Mithras schrieb:


> Solche Sprünge kann/mag ich nicht .. wenn man den verbockt geht man mit Schwung über den Lenker und mit Glück is der Rahmen oder die Gabel hin ...


You are not alone  Doubles mit "Killerkante" mag ich auch nicht...




Eisbein schrieb:


> Hier noch ein bildchen


Lad das hier nochmal hoch, das ist mMn verdammt FdW-gefährlich


----------



## McFussel (20. Juli 2012)

.....darf ich jetzt auch??









Mann möge mir den Gesichtsaudruck verzeihen....aber das Lavagestein rief mir ständig zu: Fall auf mich!


----------



## monkey10 (20. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Screenshots von meiner Hochtour, die alles hatte was man bei einer solchen erleben möchte - aber leider auch wieder nicht...































Leider überraschte uns ein heftiges Unwetter.











Glücklicherweise war eine Hütte in der Nähe. Nach stundenlangem Warten mit Donner & Blitzen sowie Starkregen und Hagel hatten wir die Speisekarte durch und noch 1.100hm technischen wurzeligen Trail bergab vor uns. Dem großen Baron sei Dank, dass diese bei diesen Verhältnissen trotzdem noch so richtig Spass gemacht hat 











Die komplette Fotostory in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51105

Von der zweiten Trailabfahrt im Regen gibts dann keine Fotos. Beide Akkus waren schon ziemlich leer, da wir vorher viel gefilmt haben und ich in der Hütte während des Wartens noch den Rest aufgebraucht habe. Ist wohl eh besser so, da wir (fast) nackt runtergefahren sind, da wir die trockene Kleidung für die Heimreise gebraucht haben


----------



## McFussel (20. Juli 2012)

Schöner Trail....macht Lust! Kannst mir mal per PN schicken, wo das war??



Ich geh mal weiter üben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2012)

mcfussel: schaut doch garnicht so schlecht aus!
Ist das la palma?


----------



## McFussel (21. Juli 2012)

Ja, ist LaPalma.

Das obere ist ein Trail vom Hexenfeld beim Pilar runter, das untere ist vom Rouque runter. Da es aber dieses Jahr auf Palma eigentlich gar nicht geregnet hat, war das eine pure Rutschpartie....

Leider war sehr viel auf Palma verboten...die Ranger machen grade richtig Stress....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Juli 2012)

Davos, vom Jakobshorn ins Dischmatal. 





















Livigno, "Murmeltiertrail" (Carosello 3000):


----------



## McFussel (21. Juli 2012)

Ist das der Trail der in der Freeride beschrieben war???


----------



## Schiltrac (21. Juli 2012)

@Mettwurst82

schöne Bilder, geh nächste Woche auch nach Davos. 

Konntet ihr mit der Bahn bis ganz rauf aufs Jakobshorn? Letzten Oktober konnten wir nur bis zur Ischalp...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2012)

Die erste und letzte Bahn fährt bis ganz hoch. Wenn man sich gut mit dem Bahnführer versteht, nimmt er einen auch bei der zweiten oder vorletzten Fahrt mit je nach Andrang. Wir hatten morgens nämlich die erste verpasst, weil unser Zug vom Campingplatz in Davos Glaris nach Davos Platz Verspätung hatte. Davos ist ein Traum zum Biken. Wir sind an dem Tag morgens Jakobshorn, dann zweimal Weisfluhjoch und zum Feierabend noch mal Jakobshorn. Das war ein perfekter Tag. Jeweils Abfahrten von ca. ner Stunde.

@Fussel, ja der ist das.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juli 2012)

ich kann mich einfach mit dem bild nicht anfreunden leute mit fullface auf einem primitiven wanderweg zu sehen...

Wenn das für mich schon befremdlich wirkt, wie wirkts erst auf wanderer?

Wirkt für mich wie bikepark und bikepark hat für mich nichts mit naturerlebnis zutun...
...und naturerlebnis ist mir persönlich ganz wichtig!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2012)

Wir haben viele Wanderer getroffen und jedes Mal langsam gemacht und "gracie" gesagt, wenn dann ein grinsendes "prego" zurück kommt (was jedes Mal der Fall war), weiß ich nicht wo das Problem liegt. Und mit Halbschale würde ich da kein anderes Tempo fahren, da ist mir mein Gesicht persönlich zu schade für. Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen.
Wir hatten übrigens ein wunderbares Naturerlebnis! Aber trotzdem danke, für deine Kritik!


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2012)

Schöner Trail...looks like ner Menge Spass!


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt, in mir löst das immer ein sehr negatives gefühl aus. Keine ahnung warum...

aber sollte euch nicht persönlich angreifen 

galerie = Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (22. Juli 2012)

Wann hat es mal wieder solches Wetter - tolles Bild!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich kann mich einfach mit dem bild nicht anfreunden leute mit fullface auf einem primitiven wanderweg zu sehen...
> 
> Wenn das für mich schon befremdlich wirkt, wie wirkts erst auf wanderer?
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich nicht damit anfreunden, Leute in technischem Gelände und nicht mal mit Knieschützern fahren zu sehen, und weiter?  Trotzdem find ich dein Bild und die von Mettwurst82 klasse  ist ja deine/seine Sache...
Die "Stormtrooper" oder "Darth Vader" Optik mag befremdlich aussehen, aber nur wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist und man sich nicht drauf einlassen will. Außerdem spielt das gar keine Rolle, wenn aus dem Helm stets freundliche Worte kommen, da entstehen trotz der optischen Barriere schnell freundliche Gespräche.
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt etwas vermessen, andere Leute dafür zu kritisieren, dass sie ihren Schädel etwas besser schützen wollen als die meisten (ist mir klar, dass es nicht böse gemeint war, aber trotzdem...). Ich fahre schon seit grob geschätzt 6 Jahren auch auf Touren mit wenigen Ausnahmen so gut wie immer mit Fullface, auch wenn es nur flowige Strecken sind. Gut, ich bin vermutlich durch meine motorische Behinderung etwas sturzgefähreter als der Durchschnitts-Mensch, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das etwas an der Wahl meiner Schutzausrüstung ändern würde. Ich hatte schon 2 Stürze auf Larifari-Trails, wo mir vermutlich der Fullface den Kiefer gerettet hat, sowas kann IMMER passieren, nicht nur im Bikepark. Wie man mit dieser Gefahr umgeht, sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden.




Eisbein schrieb:


> in mir löst das immer ein sehr negatives gefühl aus. Keine ahnung warum...


Daran solltest du arbeiten - das meine ich in vollem Ernst! Wenn schon von Leuten wie dir, also von innhalb der MTB-Gemeinde (und du bist da bei weitem nicht der Einzige), solche negativen Meinungen kommen, wie sollen dann erst Außenstehende mit noch weniger Ahnung und Gefühl für die Sache reagieren? Zumal du es ja selbst zugibst, dass es im Prinzip nur Vorurteile sind, die du nicht mal sinnvoll begründen kannst...

Ich wüsste nicht, wieso die "Schutz-Orgie" auf dem Bild schlimm aussehen sollte 








Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wir haben viele Wanderer getroffen und jedes Mal langsam gemacht und "gracie" gesagt, wenn dann ein grinsendes "prego" zurück kommt (was jedes Mal der Fall war), weiß ich nicht wo das Problem liegt. Und mit Halbschale würde ich da kein anderes Tempo fahren, da ist mir mein Gesicht persönlich zu schade für. *Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen.*





btw: ich finde das ärmellose Oberarm-Poser-Shirt schlimmer als den FF


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2012)

Da sind Ärmel dran. Ich wollte nur was gegen die Bauarbeiterbräune tun soweit möglich . Als wenn ich Hemd was zu posen hätte...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Auch noch eitel, pfff  Ich sags mal so neutral wie möglich, damit es nicht noch als Anmache gaywertet wird: ich würde sagen, dass es durchaus spinnenärmigere Kollegen gibt als dich  

PS: kann ich verstehen, ich tu auch was gegen die Lackkante, wenn ich kann. Aber beim MTBen ist das bei mir wie mit den Handschuhen - ich rutsche "im Falle eines Falles" lieber mit einer Stoffschicht dazwischen über den Boden...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2012)

Haste Recht... Ich auch. Ich trage auch normalerweise immer Knieschoner, aber ist halt dämlich, wenn man die zu Hause liegen lässt... Dementsprechend habe ich dann auch meinen Fahrstil angepasst, oder auch nicht...  Naja, war der erste Urlaub, bei dem ich genauso gesund nach Hause kam, wie ich hingefahren bin.


----------



## McFussel (22. Juli 2012)

Jungens, locker durch das Höschen atmen - Ich kann Eisbein verstehen, ich verstehe aber auch die andere Seite.
Eisbein mag glaub ich ein anderes Biken, ich kenne aber auch Ur-Schweizer, die 10mal so schnell sind wie ich, die oft mit Fullface fahren. 

Im Bikepark brauchen wir glaub ich über FF zu diskutieren.

Wenn es bergaufgeht, würd ich NIE einen FF aufsetzen - da sterb ich drunter! 


Finde alle Bilder geil....jedem sein eigenes Biken! Einfach Spaß haben!!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juli 2012)

na dann ist ja gut, wenn ihr positives feedback von den wanderern bekommen habt! 

Ja wie du schon sagst, es ist ein unbegründetes vorurteil. Ich wollte auch niemanden auf den schlips treten sondern nur mal mein gefühl zum ausdruck bringen. Ich muss mir übrigens auf jeder tour anhören, dass ich mir immer noch keine knieschoner gekauft hab. Nach dem ich mir aber am mitwoch 'n kleinen cut am knie geholt hab (dolomit ist ziemlich scharf  ), hab ich jetzt mal welche bestellt.

Ich komm halt vom trialsport, da wird die schutzkleidung aufs minimalste reduziert udn man lernt einfach sich so gut mit dem rad zu verbinden und frühzeitig abzusteigen oder einfach stürze gut zu vermeiden. Deswegen kam ich bislang mit helm und handschuhe super zu recht


----------



## McFussel (22. Juli 2012)

Leck....wenn ich ueberlege, was mir die Knieschohner schon gebracht haben.....



McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## nismo2002 (22. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht damit anfreunden, Leute in technischem Gelände und nicht mal mit Knieschützern fahren zu sehen, und weiter?  Trotzdem find ich dein Bild und die von Mettwurst82 klasse  ist ja deine/seine Sache...
> Die "Stormtrooper" oder "Darth Vader" Optik mag befremdlich aussehen, aber nur wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist und man sich nicht drauf einlassen will. Außerdem spielt das gar keine Rolle, wenn aus dem Helm stets freundliche Worte kommen, da entstehen trotz der optischen Barriere schnell freundliche Gespräche.
> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt etwas vermessen, andere Leute dafür zu kritisieren, dass sie ihren Schädel etwas besser schützen wollen als die meisten (ist mir klar, dass es nicht böse gemeint war, aber trotzdem...). Ich fahre schon seit grob geschätzt 6 Jahren auch auf Touren mit wenigen Ausnahmen so gut wie immer mit Fullface, auch wenn es nur flowige Strecken sind. Gut, ich bin vermutlich durch meine motorische Behinderung etwas sturzgefähreter als der Durchschnitts-Mensch, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das etwas an der Wahl meiner Schutzausrüstung ändern würde. Ich hatte schon 2 Stürze auf Larifari-Trails, wo mir vermutlich der Fullface den Kiefer gerettet hat, sowas kann IMMER passieren, nicht nur im Bikepark. Wie man mit dieser Gefahr umgeht, sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden.
> 
> ...



 

Hi Smubob,

kann dir da nur zustimmen. Sind heute "unsere" Runde in etwas abgewandelter Form gefahren und alle in der Gruppe hatten einen Riesen-Spaß auf den Abfahrten, besonders der letzten... und 3 von 4 hatten einen FF auf!! Trotz der Hitze und der langen Uphills hatte ich sogar meine Schutzweste an... dass das eine gute Entscheidung war, sagte mir dann ein Blick auf mein Garmin, nach einer flotten Abfahrt auf einem Singletrail von der Burg NSE nach Dernbach... da stand doch tatsächlich 48km/h auf dem Display... und bei der Geschwindigkeit hing auf einmal in ca. 1,60m Höhe das hier rum... *Riesen Schreck weil im dunklen Wald kaum zu sehen!!*





(selbst bei Auto vs. Baum tut diese Geschwindigkeit schon weh, nur da hat mein eine Knautschzone)

*Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich - aber ich bin lieber etwas zu viel geschützt... und selbst mit FF hatten wir heute viele nette Gespräche und Scherze mit Wanderern und Sonntagsausflüglern gehabt!!


Aber da hier Canyons in Action gezeigt werden sollen: Kameramann und Verfolger waren auf Torques*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Juli 2012)

uns sind gestern nur pampige leute im wald begegnet - ohne FF und Protektoren (wir, nicht die Spaziergänger) 

Ich stör mich nicht an der (Schutz)Kleidung andere; meine Erfahrung ist lediglich die, dass ich im Wald/Train noch nie mit einem fremden FFler (wenn der Helm auf ist)  ins Gespräch gekommen bin- mit Schalenhelmlern dauernd. Ich vermute einfach, dass fehlende Mimik und Augenpartie (beides ja nicht zuerkennen) mich unbewusst iwie davon abhalten, auf denjenigen zuzugehen/fahren und ihn in einen Smalltalk verwickeln.


----------



## tane (23. Juli 2012)

...soll doch jeder ungeschützt fahren, wenn er mag! kiefern- & plastische chirurgie habe ja enorme fortschritte gemacht. am besten auch nur kabrio & ohne gurt auf 4 rädern. aber bitte nicht uns vorschriften machen wollen, wenn wir nicht die helden spielen wollen/nicht solche sturzfreien artisten sind.
mir hat ff, bein- & armschützer & schutzhose schon oft den unterschied zwischen lachend-aufstehen & sandgestrahlt heimhumpeln gezeigt.


----------



## Mithras (23. Juli 2012)

wahre Worte! ..


----------



## Schiltrac (23. Juli 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Die erste und letzte Bahn fährt bis ganz hoch. Wenn man sich gut mit dem Bahnführer versteht, nimmt er einen auch bei der zweiten oder vorletzten Fahrt mit je nach Andrang. Wir hatten morgens nämlich die erste verpasst, weil unser Zug vom Campingplatz in Davos Glaris nach Davos Platz Verspätung hatte. Davos ist ein Traum zum Biken. Wir sind an dem Tag morgens Jakobshorn, dann zweimal Weisfluhjoch und zum Feierabend noch mal Jakobshorn. Das war ein perfekter Tag. Jeweils Abfahrten von ca. ner Stunde.


 

ah ok danke für die Info. 

Ja lange Abfahrten, hatten letztes Jahr ein über 2 stündige Abfahrt, kamen dann aber in Küblis wieder raus (so 25km von Davos entfernt xD)

Noch was von letzter Woche:


----------



## Xah88 (23. Juli 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


>





*Der hätte mich gestern fast geköpft....*


----------



## Xah88 (23. Juli 2012)

Pfälzer Wald gestern 


Likes sind gerne gesehen; ...vllt kommt von Nismo in 20min auch noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. Juli 2012)

schon geliked .. ihr lasst es ganzschön laufen, der Boden scheint griffig genug


----------



## Xah88 (23. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> schon geliked .. ihr lasst es ganzschön laufen, der Boden scheint griffig genug



Merci 
Ich bin die Strecke zum ersten mal gefahren, aber ich dachte, wenn Nismo laufen lässt, dann lass ich auch laufen 

Mir hauts die Augen zu...

 Gute Nacht, Canyon-Ritter Deutschlands


----------



## nismo2002 (24. Juli 2012)

Und das war der Rückspiegel vom nismo 


100% nette Leute unterwegs gewesen am Sonntag + gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme = viel Spaß und kein Streß --- scheen war's


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2012)

So, leider ohne Bilder, aber nur als Info: hab gestern mal 40km mit meinem FRX Speedzone abgestrampelt. War urbanes / ländliches Gelände primär auf Fahrradwegen. Also keine Waldabfahrten usw. Musste einfach was erledigen und das Bike war eben grad verfügbar.
Tja, die Oberschenkel waren aufgeblasen weil man einfach anders sitzt aber wenn die Kiste mal rollt, fährt sichs erstaunlich entspannt. Weiß nicht wie es ist mit dem 777mm Lenker auf noch längeren Fahrten wäre von der Ergonomie her, aber gestern hat alles gepasst. Das geilste war das Brummen ab einer bestimmten geschwindigkeit, wenn die Reifen auf dem Asphalt mal sich bemerkbar gemacht haben!


----------



## Mithras (24. Juli 2012)

Durch das Brummen erschrecken Rennradfahrer immer ^^


----------



## Feddagawwl (24. Juli 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> ah ok danke für die Info.
> 
> Ja lange Abfahrten, hatten letztes Jahr ein über 2 stündige Abfahrt, kamen dann aber in Küblis wieder raus (so 25km von Davos entfernt xD)
> 
> Noch was von letzter Woche:



Liesen sich solche Trails z.B. auch mit einem Torque Trailflow fahren? Oder sind solche Trails eher was für reine Downhiller? Sehr schöner Trail + Gefahre =)!


----------



## rmfausi (24. Juli 2012)

@Feddagawwl
Warum sollte das mit einem Torque TF nicht gehen? Ich würde fast behupten ein AM reicht auch. Ist zwar dann nicht so komfortabel aber
für runter langts alle mal.

Hier ein Bild von mir mit meinem XC auf einer XC Tour vom letzten Sonntag.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Schibbie (24. Juli 2012)

sowas fährt n kumpel aufm xc... vllt bisschen langsamer, aber es geht


----------



## fatal_error (24. Juli 2012)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Liesen sich solche Trails z.B. auch mit einem Torque Trailflow fahren? Oder sind solche Trails eher was für reine Downhiller? Sehr schöner Trail + Gefahre =)!




Hatte auch interesse an dem Trail also mal bei Google gesucht 
Hoffe ich habe den richtigen Trail erwischt. Wenn ja kannst du laut der beschreibung auch mit einem CC runter  

http://www.tourismus-wolfenschiessen.ch

Trudy Trail Engelberg
Der neue Mountainbike-Trail führt hinunter bis Trübsee und erfordert keine besonderen Biker-Kennt nisse. Initiiert wurde sie vom Jochpass-Hüttenwart Erwin Gabriel, der den Biker-Pfad gleich nach seiner Gattin Trudy benannt hat. Der Trail wurde innert zwei Monaten von Hand gebaut und bietet technische Passagen wie Steilwandkurven sowie natürliche Hindernisse.


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2012)

mehr in meinem Album...-->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (24. Juli 2012)

was ist das für ne camera gewesen?????


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> was ist das für ne camera gewesen?????



Canon Powershot S100. Sind Screenshots aus kurzen Videoaufnahmen...


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Juli 2012)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Liesen sich solche Trails z.B. auch mit einem Torque Trailflow fahren? Oder sind solche Trails eher was für reine Downhiller? Sehr schöner Trail + Gefahre =)!


 

Bin den Trail auch schon bei einer Tour mit meinem XC-Fully gefahren, geht ohne Probleme. Das Motto des Trails lautet auch: Fahrbar für jedermann!
Aber mit dem FRX machts halt mehr Spass


----------



## Get_down (24. Juli 2012)

Bike sieht man nicht, ist aber mein Speedzone


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Juli 2012)

Interessante Bremstechnik


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Durch das Brummen erschrecken Rennradfahrer immer ^^



Wenn man sie mal einholen kann, dann ja! Es herrst aber dann auch die Gefahr, dass sie überwalzt werden! Ggf. bemerkt man das erst bei einem Stop, wenn ein Winseln an der Ampel oder am Gasthof von der Hinterachse die Neugier weckt und man sieht dass da sich einer um den Antriebsstrang gewickelt hat ! Die paar Watt mehr registriert man eh nicht mehr bei dem Panzer!


----------



## Get_down (25. Juli 2012)

Wer hat die interresante Bremstechnik?


----------



## Mithras (25. Juli 2012)

Du weil nur Finger an der HR-Bremse


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Du weil nur Finger an der HR-Bremse



Aber nur bei 50% der Bilder. Von daher ist die Aussage wage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (26. Juli 2012)

Ja Vorderbremse benutz ich fast nur in der Ebene.
Und mit eim Finger passiert nix....


----------



## Mithras (26. Juli 2012)

uhh.. meine Code begnügt sich auch mit einem Finger um die Walhalla zum Stillstand zu bekommen


----------



## Antilles (26. Juli 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ja Vorderbremse benutz ich fast nur in der Ebene.
> Und mit eim Finger passiert nix....


du machst also diese tollen bremsstreifen auf den boden^^
ich brems fast nur vorn, würde die bremse mal überprüfen lassen, mit einem finger sollte echt reichen!


----------



## Mithras (26. Juli 2012)

Das sind auch die Jungs, bei denen im Park der HR kaum Profil hat .. ich schaff das immer nie .. bevor mein Profil runter ist, werden die Flanken meiner Reifen rissig.. 

Vllt. sollte ich es mir härter geben


----------



## McFussel (26. Juli 2012)

Geil - heute in Heidelberg auf dem Königsstuhl mal jede Menge Torques in Action gesehen! 

Ride on!!!

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## simdiem (27. Juli 2012)

Kleines Video von meinem zweiten Bikeparkbesuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tamrac23 (27. Juli 2012)

Hi Simon,

cooles Vid! Wie war's denn? Bist Du diesen Trail öfter runtergefahren oder nur einmal?

Gruss

tamrac


----------



## Xah88 (27. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Kleines Video von meinem zweiten Bikeparkbesuch.


 


Wenn so oft Torque-fahrer in Beerfelden sind, sollten wir mal ein Treffen organisieren


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Juli 2012)

@ simdiem:

Gut gefahren und Torque artgerecht gewegt


----------



## wholeStepDown (27. Juli 2012)

schade nur, dass die musik so unterirdisch ist- ich würde lieber mehr (in diesem fall ausschließlich) fahrgeräusche hören.


----------



## simdiem (27. Juli 2012)

@tamrac23

Dankeschön . Also ich war am Vatertag (glaub im Mai war das) das erste Mal in Beerfelden und war damals auch zugleich das erste Mal Bikepark mit einem richtigen Rad. Damals bin ich 3 mal diese Strecke gefahren, gestern 4 mal. Ich muss sagen, dass ich mir sehr schwer getan habe zügig zu fahren, da der Boden wirklich sehr sehr uneben und mit vielen Wurzeln und Schlaglöchern übersäht ist. Ich habe erst gestern mich so richtig getraut mir eine Linie zu suchen und es dann mal laufen zu lassen. Das nächste Mal versuche ich das Holzgap zu springen und nicht den Chickenway zu nehmen. Immer eins nach dem Anderen

@Xah88

Das würde ich begrüßen

@Freerider1504

Vielen Dank fürs Kompliment. 

@wholeStepDown

Es kann ja nicht jeder auf gute Musik stehen  Wenn du laut machst hörst du sogar die Fahrgeräusche  (Ich habe sie gegenüber der Musik um -6dB leiser gemacht, weil die Audioqualität nicht gut war, da ich die GoPro im geschlossenen Gehäuse hatte)


----------



## anulu (27. Juli 2012)

Schönes Video und gute Musik  
Muss auch ma widda nach Beerfelden... war erst einmal dort


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. Juli 2012)

Ich bin moje dort 

Und hoffe das Wetter hält sich noch etwas.


----------



## monkey10 (27. Juli 2012)

Bewegte Bilder von einem meiner Lieblingstrails 



Das All-Inclusive-Package beinhaltet:
- kurze Anfahrt mit dem Auto
- 1.400hm Uphill
- Tret-, Schiebe- und Tragepassagen
- unglaubliches Panorama
- herrliches Bergwetter & übles Unwetter
- Hüttenpause mit Gulaschsuppe & Schweinsbraten
- Schotter, Felsen und Wurzeltrails
- flowige und technische Passagen bergab
- Spitzkehren & Felsendrops
- Durchschlag trotz schlauchlos am HR II EXO

u.v.m.

PS: Aufgrund der Wetterkapriolen, der vielen Defekte meines Mitfahrers (3 Durchschläge & Kefü geschrottet) haben wir bei der an sich langen Tour die Digicam nur mitlaufen lassen und hatten v.a. während der Abfahrt wenig Zeit für interessantere Kamera-Perspektiven sowie wiederholte Aufnahmen bei technischen Passagen...


----------



## Antilles (27. Juli 2012)

das nenn ich mal nen bike porno:-D


----------



## der_erce (27. Juli 2012)

@simediem Die Musik ist wirklich grenzwertig. Aber der Rest passt ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (27. Juli 2012)

wie immer siehts so harmlos aus...


----------



## McFussel (27. Juli 2012)

Gang ganz geil!!!!




monkey10 schrieb:


> bewegte bilder von einem meiner lieblingstrails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simdiem (27. Juli 2012)

@ Monkey

Hammer Video und passende Musikwahl.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Wenn es bergaufgeht, würd ich NIE einen FF aufsetzen - da sterb ich drunter!


Logisch! Deshalb gibts ja sowas:




(Foto freundliche Leihgabe von Onkel Manuel)




Eisbein schrieb:


> Ja wie du schon sagst, es ist ein unbegründetes vorurteil. Ich wollte auch niemanden auf den schlips treten sondern nur mal mein gefühl zum ausdruck bringen.


Ja, das hatte ich auch genau so verstanden. Dieses Gefühl ist sicher irgendwie "natürlich" (eben weil man ohne sichtbare Mimik einfach etwas abweisend/distanziert wirkt), aber eben deshalb mache ich ganz gerne mal drauf aufmerksam, dass das weitestgehend ungegründet ist 
Schön auch, dass du dich zum Kauf von Knieschützern durchgerungen hast - irgendein Schlüsselerlebnis brauchen die Meisten  Ich müsste mal ein Foto von meinen ca. 6 Jahre alten Knie/Schienbeinschützern machen, die haben schon einiges einstecken müssen... 
Wenn man vom Trial kommt, kann ich das auch durchaus verstehen, da fährt ja keiner mit Schützern und man hat i. d. R. auch ein sehr gutes Körpergefühl und weiß im Falle eines Falles, wie man fallen muss 


@ nismo2002 & Xah88: Sieht nach einer schönen Runde aus  Ich hoffe, nächstes Mal mit am Start sein zu können, da ich jetzt trotz Lernerei überwiegend zuhause sein werde, stehen die Chancen nun deutlich besser  Dann kann ich auf den mir bekannten Trails auch wieder den Vorfahrer geben, damit ihr schön locker hinterher brezeln könnt  Helmcam-Videos hätte ich eh gerne mal von der einen oder anderen Strecke hier...
Kann der Trail nach Dernbach runter eigentlich was? Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, dass der recht kurz ist und nicht allzu viel hergibt...?

@ monkey10: So gefallen mir Kurvenfotos mit gelupftem Heck mal richtig gut  Einzelfotos mit Hinterrad in der Luft finde ich meistens etwas doof, weil es nach "posen" aussieht und der Bezug zur Notwendigkeit des Umsetztens oft fehlt.
Super gutes Video übrigens 

@ simdiem: Ich glaube, die Strecke würde mir gefallen... wir müssen da dringend mal zusammen hin! 


So, jetzt als Entschätigung für den vielen Text im Action-Galerie-Thread wenigstens auch mal wieder etwas @topic von mir... 
Was gibt es Besseres zur Abkühlung an einem heißen Sommertag (gestern bei uns 35°C), als ein Bisschen frische Luft unter den Reifen? 

Alleeeeeee.. Hüpf!






...und nochmal der gleiche Hüpfer mit Blick auf den Pfälzer Wald (wer den Namen des Bergs im Hintergrund errät, kriegt n Keks )


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2012)

wir haben gestern auch versucht der unerwarteten hitze in Innsbruck zu entfliehen.

Ergebnis eher mittelprächtig: auf knapp 1600m (startpunkt) immer noch 29°C (laut auto)
Aber am gipfel auf 2400 war es dann halbwegs erträglich.






ps. diesmal im forum hochgeladen, man kann also drauf klicken und auf gefällt mir klicken


----------



## McFussel (28. Juli 2012)

Mann....wiie fies! *Neid*

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2012)

tja ja, so ist das


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ps. diesmal im forum hochgeladen, man kann also drauf klicken und auf gefällt mir klicken


Gut so! Bei diesem Hammer-Bild auch direkt mal gemacht  Bei so einem herrlichen Panorama + Licht + Bildkomposition + Bildqualität etc. darf es gerne auch mal ein "Schwänzchen-in-die-Höh"-Foto an einer konventionell fahrbaren Kehre sein


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2012)

die ist vll. normal fahrbar, aber dann ist die kehre danach bescheiden zu fahren 

Na zum glück fällt niemanden auf dass, das bild mal komplett unscharf war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (28. Juli 2012)

Hey `Smubob´
Ist das der "Kleine Kalmit"?

@Eisbein
Tolles Foto und Bikeäktschn
Könnte ich mal so bei meinem ESX den Ar*** hoch kriegen, das wäre was


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2012)

ist nicht so schwer, braucht nur ein wenig mut


----------



## monkey10 (29. Juli 2012)

haben gestern auch versucht der hitze zu entfliehen... 



























da ich diesmal als guide für special-guests & camera-operator fungiert habe gibts nur ein paar snapshots.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die ist vll. normal fahrbar, aber dann ist die kehre danach bescheiden zu fahren
> 
> Na zum glück fällt niemanden auf dass, das bild mal komplett unscharf war


Wie gesagt, war ja auch schon wegen dem schönen Panorama völlig gerechtfertigt  
Unscharf ist das nicht wirklich, nur sind die von der Fotoalbums-Software kleiner gerechneten Versionen einfach extrem vermurkst, die Originalauflösung sieht VIEL besser aus. Ich lade meine Fotos hier mittlerweile nur noch in 954px Breite hoch, da lässt die Software ihre Finger aus dem Spiel 




MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hey `Smubob´
> Ist das der "Kleine Kalmit"?


Nope!  Die kleine Kalmit ist nicht nennenswert bewaldet, ist wirklich nur ein Hügelchen (mit einer Kapelle drauf). Ist zwar gar nicht so weit vom Ort, an dem die Fotos entstanden sind, entfernt, aber in eine ganz andere Richtung.




monkey10 schrieb:


> haben gestern auch versucht der hitze zu entfliehen...


Ein gutes Thema, die Flucht vor der Hitze 
Und sehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2012)

und noch mal hitze: 
jetzt weis auch jeder wo wir unterwegswaren


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und noch mal hitze:
> jetzt weis auch jeder wo wir unterwegswaren



Sorry...kanns Ortsschild grad net so lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (29. Juli 2012)

Na, soooo viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht.   Du wohnst echt in einer geilen Stadt - das wäre auch was für mich!


----------



## sirios (29. Juli 2012)

Geile Bilder hier, die Berge sind echt genial. Schade dass ich schon wieder zu Hause bin ! Irgendwie haben wir es auch total verpeilt gescheite Action Bilder in Saalbach zu machen... 

Heute als Kontrastprogramm ein kleiner Ausritt nach Ottweiler:

Die Wippe etwas zu schnell gefahren ...





Erst mal die Lage peilen...





Jetzt richtig 





Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Fotografin, die das Beste aus meiner kleinen Kompaktkamera herausgezaubert hat


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juli 2012)

wär ja gerne mitgekommen. 
Aber meine Madame hat mich ja erfolgreich mit Fullface vertreten


----------



## sirios (30. Juli 2012)

In der Tat! Sie hat sich gut geschlagen und ich hab sie dir (fast) unversehrt zurück gebracht


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juli 2012)

Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## MeMa (30. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> wär ja gerne mitgekommen.
> Aber meine Madame hat mich ja erfolgreich mit Fullface vertreten



"Madame" ....



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Übung macht den Meister.



In Sachen ablegen hab ich meine Übungen vorerst erfolgreich abgeschlossen  Wer mir das wohl vorgemacht hat...


So, wann fahren wir wieder hin?


----------



## Mithras (30. Juli 2012)

schaut spassig aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Juli 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> "Madame" ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Möge die Gebieterin mir noch einmal verzeihen 

An der Stelle habe ich aber gesagt, ich zeig dir jetzt mit voller Absicht wie man es nicht machen sollte... 

Bald wirst du wieder fahren können







Mithras schrieb:


> schaut spassig aus



finde auch spaßig wie er die Wippe in nen Kicker verwandelt


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> finde auch spaßig wie er die Wippe in nen Kicker verwandelt


Sieht durchaus recht spektakulär aus!  Man kann aber auch erahnen, dass die Landung etwas frontlastig war... (oder täuscht das?)


----------



## monkey10 (31. Juli 2012)

abendliches step-aerobic um fit zu bleiben für die berge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (31. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht durchaus recht spektakulär aus!  Man kann aber auch erahnen, dass die Landung etwas frontlastig war... (oder täuscht das?)



Das täuscht denke ich etwas wegen der Wippe. Wenn man nicht grad ne Technik hat wie ein Holzfäller und wie ein Sack Backsteine landet dann ist das auch kein Problem ! Spaßig war es auf jeden Fall. Aus meiner Perspektive sah es aber nicht so spektakulär aus   Das Strive macht sich sehr gut auf'm Flowtrail


----------



## Feddagawwl (31. Juli 2012)

Wenn ihr so einen Fahrradurlaub plant ... wisst ihr ganz genau wo ihr hin wollt oder holt ihr euch die Infos ausm Netz/Katalog/Reisebüro? Da sind ja teilweise richtig schöne Flecken dabei, aber wie find ich diese Reiseziele mit Übernachtungen etc... was so alles dazu gehört? Oder hat man das einfach als Radfahrer zu wissen wo die schönsten Flecken sind  ? ... sorry das ich das in diesem Fall nicht weiß!


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2012)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so einen Fahrradurlaub plant ... wisst ihr ganz genau wo ihr hin wollt oder holt ihr euch die Infos ausm Netz/Katalog/Reisebüro? Da sind ja teilweise richtig schöne Flecken dabei, aber wie find ich diese Reiseziele mit Übernachtungen etc... was so alles dazu gehört? Oder hat man das einfach als Radfahrer zu wissen wo die schönsten Flecken sind  ? ... sorry das ich das in diesem Fall nicht weiß!



Ich schau aus dem fenster, sehe berge und auf i.einen renn ich einfach rauf


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2012)

wenn ich ausm zimmerfenster gugg, dann seh ich meistens auch berge


----------



## rossecat (31. Juli 2012)

Ahhh der Rosengarten und die Saiseralm mhhhh.
Ist das Dorf dort Ritten?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2012)

Nene, nix da mit Ritten, is Jenesien, der Hügel vor dem Schlern ist der Ritten


----------



## Feddagawwl (31. Juli 2012)

Ihr Scherzkekse ... deswegen habe ich das Wörtchen "Fahrradurlaub" genannt  ... wenn ich mal nicht durch die eigenen Ghettohills will, sondern auch mal drüber hinaus . Also? ...


----------



## McFussel (31. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich schau aus dem fenster, sehe berge und auf i.einen renn ich einfach rauf



Kann jetzt nicht mal jemand sowas sagen wie: "Du Arsch!" ????    Das gehört verboten...


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2012)

boardi topt meine situation doch deutlich. ich seh ja von hier erstmal zu 70% bäume. Aber oben drüber dann die gipfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (1. August 2012)

die belohnung nach 700hm beschwerlichen tragens...


----------



## der_erce (2. August 2012)

Nice...ich muß weg! Mit Bike! Sofort!


----------



## Get_down (2. August 2012)

Trägst du mein Speedzone auch gleich mit hoch? 


>


Boardi, da wo du wohnst ist ja mal sau geil!
Bei uns sinds so 10km bis man die Berge sieht. Aber dafür richtig geil! Muss demnächst mal n Foto machn


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2012)

rosenheim ist doch flachland  

naja eher ein semi äktschn bild







eher nicht fahrbar das ganze, aufgrund des vielen schotter der auf dem fels lag.


----------



## rossecat (2. August 2012)

Vielleicht stören aber auch nur die ewigen Seile zwecks Blitzableiter.


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2012)

bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob ichs ernst nehmen soll?!

aber um sicher zu gehen: es sind keine blitzableiter sondern eine abstiegst/aufstiegs hilfe/sicherung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (3. August 2012)

Heute mal wieder in Stromberg gewesen, wenn auch recht kurz . War richtig nett! Der Trail war total trocken und sehr schnell  da konnte man das Strive schön laufen lassen


----------



## tane (3. August 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-6IBXE47rs&feature=plcp"]Mte. Guarda Mountainbike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

...halcyon days...


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

Gestern in Beerfelden. Nicht das Schärfste, aber man erkennt, worum es ging


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

Du hast dich doch da reinretouchiert 

Nice Flight! jedenfalls. Aber so hoch, dass du nen Fallschirm brauchst, wars doch auch nicht oder


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Du hast dich doch da reinretouchiert


Geht das mit Paint? 


> Nice Flight! jedenfalls. Aber so hoch, dass du nen Fallschirm brauchst, wars doch auch nicht oder


War prinzipiell ein kleiner Drop in eine langgezogener Schräge als Landezone. Mit ordentlich Speed hat man schon eine ganz nette Höhe und vorallem Weite hinbekommen 

Was mir gerade auffällt, der Rahmen sieht echt winzig aus ^^. Fühlt sich beim Fahren aber gar nicht so an !


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

Was fährst für nen Rahmen und wie groß bist du?


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was fährst für nen Rahmen und wie groß bist du?



Also ich habe einen M-Rahmen und bin 176 cm groß.


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

Ich fahr das Speedzone auch in M mit 173cm und fühl mich eigentlich auch wohl darauf.


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. August 2012)

Ein kleines Filmchen aus meinem Bikeurlaub:


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2012)

torque es und gletscher auf ca. 3300m  







und ein stück tiefer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2012)

Mit ohne Knieschoner :eeK: ...
aber gefällt. Sieht so verhangen aus.


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2012)

Ich werde wohl das Abo von diesem Thread löschen... echt deprimierend hier die Fotos


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2012)

knieschoner, jaja. Müssten morgen endlich mal ankommen. Aber ob und wie oft ich die dann trage...  

verhangen triffts nur teils, eher mittendrin, eisig und windig 

Nein, wirklich schade das es so wolkig war, sonst hätten wir 360° panorama gehabt auf die höchsten gipfel der Ötztaler alpen/Tirols 

hier mein nachtlager (das zelt)


----------



## McFussel (6. August 2012)

Ist das die Strasse, die von Vent hinten hochgeht?


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2012)

richtung rofenhöfe, ja!


----------



## monkey10 (6. August 2012)

Da der Aufwand beim letzten Film enorm war, wollt ich´s mal unkompliziert und haben deshalb zur Abwechslung mal probiert eine GoPro benutzt:


wenns euch gefällt freu ich mich über ein "like"


----------



## bergabNina (6. August 2012)

edit


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2012)

hey nina, nichts gegen dich. Aber so fotos von vermeidlichen Profifotografen machen mich stocksauer.
Wie kann man dafür geld verlangen? 

Ich hoffe du hast dafür nicht zu viel geblecht.



Um die schmach auszubessern:


----------



## bergabNina (7. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey nina, nichts gegen dich. Aber so fotos von vermeidlichen Profifotografen machen mich stocksauer.
> Wie kann man dafür geld verlangen?
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast dafür nicht zu viel geblecht.
> ...



huch, ich will niemandens augen beleidigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2012)

lass das bild doch drin, wenn es dir gefällt?

Das ist bei mir eine persönliche sache, da ich durch meine semiprofessionelle arbeit einige Profis kennengelernt habe und weis wie die arbeiten, platzt mir ab und an mal der kragen.
Das war mal wieder so ein beispiel. 

Also, stells wieder rein, ich vermute das es der überwiegenden mehrheit sicher gefällt.


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Ich würde es gerne sehen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2012)

@Eisbein, gewaltig!! Mit den Blicken aufn Gletscher runter gefällt's mir noch viel besser...





Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von mir für diesen Thread...

Der Wetterbericht für's letzte Wochenende war grauenhaft. Desto überraschender, dass es am Ende dann recht fein war. 

Zeit also, endlich meinen Hausberg auf der zweiten, von mir noch nicht befahrenen Route zu machen. 

Nach einem intensiven Freitag mit Laufen u. Biken u. Bierzelt am Abend, war ich aber schon etwas geschwächt. 
Nach 300hm im Aufstieg hab ich mir gedacht, "na ob das heute was wird". 
Bei 400hm dann, "ich glaub ich dreh um". 
Bei 500hm, "na gut, jetzt ist's bald die Hälfte. Aber vielleicht dreh ich doch lieber um." 
Bei 650hm, "ok, jetzt ist's die Hälfte, dann kann ich gleich auch ganz rauf gehen". 





Bei 1000hm waren dann meine 1,75L (!) Wasser leer, es war sehr schwül, ich hab geschwitzt wie ein Wasserfall...
Zum Glück konnte mir meine Schwester noch was geben. 





Und irgendwann war ich dann doch oben...





...und lustig ging's runter!

Erst am Grat dahin - abwechselnd gemütlich und giftig, hier gemütlich...









Dabei einmal ein patscherter Umfaller in die Latschen, mit Beinen oben, Kopf unten, und aus dieser Lage Sonnenbrille u. Helmvisier rausfischen... 

Dann ein herrlicher, flowiger, federnder Waldbodenzwischenteil und dann ein Spitzkehrengemetzel bis ins Tal. 

Fein war's!


Alle Fotos: Dominik


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


>


Wow, gscheit lässiger Trail!!

Die GoPro wackelt aber echt ganz ordentlich. War sie unzureichend befestigt oder wackelt der ganze Helm?


----------



## bergabNina (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne sehen.



Ist jetzt wieder in meinem Album zu finden...


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

War das ein Wettkampf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergabNina (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> War das ein Wettkampf?



Ja, das war an einem Freeride-Rennen in Küblis (Schweiz).


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Ah ok. Na also das Bild wird jetzt keine Preise gewinnen, aber es zeigt dich und deiin Bike in Action. Seh ich das richtig dass das ne Doppelbrücke von Fox ist? Wasn das fürn Bike?


----------



## bergabNina (7. August 2012)

Nein, ist ne Einfachbrücke. Ist das diesjährige Alpinist mit der original 36er Talas.


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Ah , na dann gehört das Bild doch eindeutig hier rein, egal wer es geschossen hat und ob du was bezahlt hast. Hätt ich nen Wettkampf gefahren und keiner nen Bild von mir geschossen ausser so nem Fotomenschen, hätt ichs vermutlich auch bezahlt. Von daher immer rein mit den Bildern.


----------



## simdiem (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ah ok. Na also das Bild wird jetzt keine Preise gewinnen, aber es zeigt dich und deiin Bike in Action.





der_erce schrieb:


> Ah , na dann gehört das Bild doch eindeutig hier rein, egal wer es geschossen hat und ob du was bezahlt hast. Hätt ich nen Wettkampf gefahren und keiner nen Bild von mir geschossen ausser so nem Fotomenschen, hätt ichs vermutlich auch bezahlt. Von daher immer rein mit den Bildern.



Word


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. August 2012)

bergabNina schrieb:


> huch, ich will niemandens augen beleidigen...


 
Lass dich nicht entmutigen, mach das Bild wieder rein. Passt auf jeden Fall super in den Thread, denn du bewegst dein Canyon wenigstens in einem angemessenen Rahmen


----------



## bergabNina (7. August 2012)

Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt 
Ich und mein Canyon in Action:


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. August 2012)

Schön


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

bergabNina schrieb:


> Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt
> Ich und mein Canyon in Action:



Genau... um nix anderes gehts hier


----------



## simdiem (7. August 2012)

bergabNina schrieb:


> Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt
> Ich und mein Canyon in Action:



Braves Mädel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mopet (7. August 2012)

Nicht ganz so gut, aber etwas


----------



## monkey10 (7. August 2012)

tolle bilder  von bikebergsteigen bis bikepark.. mit einem canyon kann man wohl alles machen 

von mir ein paar screenshots:











wenn zeit & lust hab, werd ich daraus ein kleines filmchen zaubern. wenn´s nur im wald nicht immer so dunkel wäre


----------



## monkey10 (8. August 2012)

Der Film zu den obigen Fotos. Da es der IBC-Server gerade nicht schafft mein Vorschaubild hochzuladen, kommt dieses extra:






Das Vid:


wenn´s euch gefällt freu ich mich über ein "like"


----------



## Xah88 (8. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Der Film zu den obigen Fotos. Da es der IBC-Server gerade nicht schafft mein Vorschaubild hochzuladen, kommt dieses extra:



Boah, das ist ja wie mit nem Porsche außerorts 50 km/h fahren....

Oder wie wenn ein Dirter auf nem Contest 30 mal den selben Trick schiebt....

Sorry, aber hat für mich nix mit fahren zu tun....Aber hat ja jeder so sein Feld, was ihm Spaß macht.. Also Ride on und nicht zu ernst nehmen---

Greetz


----------



## swoosh999 (8. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> wenn´s euch gefällt freu ich mich über ein "like"



nice von "gardagipfel" gecovered 
aber 8-bit lagerfeuer ist einfach zu geil..

weiter so ! mir gefällt´s !


----------



## monkey10 (8. August 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Boah, das ist ja wie mit nem Porsche außerorts 50 km/h fahren...



glaub mir, mehr speed ist bei dem steig nicht möglich.. und auch wennst gut umsetzen kannst - jede kurve ist anders und verlangt unterschiedliches. 

abgesehen davon hat der trail 350-450hm, bei den flüssigeren passagen wollte ich bzw mein kameramann aber fahren und nicht filmen. hat spass gemacht, war aber sehr anstrengend und wirkt am vid zugegeben etwas langsam. wollte es schon "No Flow" nennen, aber wenn man fährt dann fühlt es sich nicht danach an

wir haben dann noch nach der pause in der hütte einen 500hm flowtrail angehängt



Xah88 schrieb:


> Oder wie wenn ein Dirter auf nem Contest 30 mal den selben Trick schiebt....



es soll auch leute geben, die fahren im bikepark pro tag 10-30 mal die selbe strecke - und das mehrmals wöchtenlich über jahre



Xah88 schrieb:


> und nicht zu ernst nehmen...



kein problem


----------



## rossecat (9. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> es soll auch leute geben, die fahren im bikepark pro tag 10-30 mal die selbe strecke - und das mehrmals wöchtenlich über jahre


Ist halt so toll im Bikepark  Immer wieder das gleiche fahren und das über Jahre.
Ich bin lieber auf so einem Trail unterwegs. Tolles Video!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. August 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Boah, das ist ja wie mit nem Porsche außerorts 50 km/h fahren....


Der Vergleich ist unpassend. 
Wenn Auto, dann wär sowas vergleichbar: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVrSnfveoC0"]2012 Wilnsdorf 4x4 Offroad Trial - Teil 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Aber wie du schon richtig sagst, jeder das, das einem gefällt.


----------



## McFussel (9. August 2012)

GAAAANZ GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

man beachte wie die sattelstütze auf meiner hose weiter verläuft 

und jaja, keine knieschoner. Sie liegen ja zu meiner linken 






@ mcfussel: schöne grüße ins Büro


----------



## Xah88 (9. August 2012)

Cooles Bild, Eisbein !




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist unpassend.
> Wenn Auto, dann wär sowas vergleichbar:
> Aber wie du schon richtig sagst, jeder das, das einem gefällt.



Ne, es geht darum, dass du fast alle Kurven schneller und effektiver ohne die (immerselbe, monotone und nur in manchen dieser Situationen nötige) Kurventechnik fahren kannst. 

Klar ist schön, wenn man so ein Gefühl fürs Bike entwickelt, dass man das HR umstellen kann oder sogar auf dem VR durch die Kurve fahren kann. Keine Frage , dafür auch meinen Respekt ! ...Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist das Torque ein Freeride, der den Nutzen/Spaß bieten soll, den Berg schnell runter zu kommen. Die meisten Kurven meisterst du schneller, indem du sie schlichtweg fährst. Zugegeben müsste man bei einigen das HR rumziehen/sliden, was man ja vermeiden möchte. Trotzdem kann ich dem Trend nichts abgewinnen, oder ich bin dafür schlichtweg noch zu jung...

Ride on, 

Xah


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

xah, ich bin noch jünger als du und kann dem 'man kann ja auch im die kurve sliden' wahn nichts abgewinnen.

Ganz im gegenteil, wenn ich hier in Innsbruck die trails fahre, werd ich immer stocksauer wenn ich sehe wie i.welche idioten da am rumrutschen/shredden sind.
Ist einfach unnötigt.

Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden das die einen eben eher technisch unterwegs sind und die anderen eben einen trail als bikepark sehen und am runtershreddn sind!

Ich schreib ja auch nicht ständig, bei den bikepark fotos, wie kannst du nur,...


Ich finde es gut, dass hier so viele verschiedene bereiche zusehen sind, das zeigt eben, dass ein Torque eben keine reine Bikeparkwaffe ist. Und Freeride heist zum großen Teil ja auch Free Ride.


----------



## McFussel (9. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @ mcfussel: schöne grüße ins Büro





Grrrrrrr........das is soooo fies!

Aber bin am WE in Sölden - also wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, der Tiefenbach Trail wäre am So echt eine Überlegung wert!



Hau rein!


----------



## rossecat (9. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> xah, ich bin noch jünger als du und kann dem 'man kann ja auch im die kurve sliden' wahn nichts abgewinnen.
> 
> Ganz im gegenteil, wenn ich hier in Innsbruck die trails fahre, werd ich immer stocksauer wenn ich sehe wie i.welche idioten da am rumrutschen/shredden sind.
> Ist einfach unnötigt.
> ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen !!! Mit dem runtershreddn ausserhalb vom Bikepark kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden. Man macht nur alle Wege kaputt und am Ende wird wieder alles gesperrt.


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Grrrrrrr........das is soooo fies!
> 
> Aber bin am WE in Sölden - also wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, der Tiefenbach Trail wäre am So echt eine Überlegung wert!
> 
> ...



Ötztal ist schon mal richtige richtung. Ich werd wahrscheinlich noch mal ne hochtour machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (9. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde es gut, dass hier so viele verschiedene bereiche zusehen sind, das zeigt eben, dass ein Torque eben keine reine Bikeparkwaffe ist. Und Freeride heist zum großen Teil ja auch Free Ride.



d'accord! Schade, dass man Beiträge nicht (positiv) bewerten kann...


----------



## McFussel (9. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ötztal ist schon mal richtige richtung. Ich werd wahrscheinlich noch mal ne hochtour machen!




Schade, aber verständlich    ich übe noch ein wenig!


----------



## Xah88 (9. August 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Die meisten Kurven meisterst du schneller, indem du sie schlichtweg fährst. Zugegeben müsste man bei einigen das HR rumziehen/sliden, *was man ja vermeiden möchte. *





Eisbein schrieb:


> xah, ich bin noch jünger als du und kann dem 'man  kann ja auch im die kurve sliden' wahn nichts abgewinnen.



Sehe ich ja durchaus genauso....trotzdem hätte man min. 50 % einfach fahren können...aber whatever, dafür gibt es zu viele Torque-HRumsetzer, als das ich mir mit meiner Meinung Sympathien erhaschen könnte.
Ich kann mir so ein Video zumindest nicht länger als 20 Sekunden anschauen. AUCH wenn ich es cool finde, dass er/ihr seiner/eurer Begeisterung des Umsetzens nachgeht....Nur da finde ich sogar Golf auf Eurosport spannender, als das immerselbe in Dauerschleife zu schauen...

Also trotzdem Schlusskonsens von meiner Seite -> Macht weiter so, schließlich geht es am Spaß beim Biken und den sollte man sich nicht nehmen lassen. Ich kann dem aber leider absolut nichts abgewinnen...


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen !!! Mit dem runtershreddn ausserhalb vom Bikepark kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden. Man macht nur alle Wege kaputt und am Ende wird wieder alles gesperrt.



*Ich finde es auch im Bikepark sowas von unnötig. Im Endeffekt zerstört man nur die Strecken hirnlos, vom erhöhten Stollenverschleiß ganz abgesehen...*


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. August 2012)

Mein Torque im Bikepark Samerberg


----------



## Dusius (9. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> *Ich finde es auch im Bikepark sowas von unnötig. Im Endeffekt zerstört man nur die Strecken hirnlos, vom erhöhten Stollenverschleiß ganz abgesehen...*



Naja man bezahlt ja auch und für das Geld kann man doch erwarten das die Strecke wieder hergerichtet wird. Ich gehe in Park um Spaß zu haben, ohne Rücksicht auf die Strecke.


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

da könnte ich argumentieren: ich zahl ja auch alpenvereinsbeitrag und kann da runter schredden.

Denkst du in allen dingen so?


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2012)

Korrekt wäre, du bezahlst den Eintritt, um im Park fahren zu dürfen. Nicht du bezahlst Eintritt um den Park kaputt machen zu dürfen. Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Mithras (9. August 2012)

ich glaube er meint mit "schredden" erinfach "Kette rechts und Gas" . .was ja im Park durchaus legitim ist. 

Ich hoffe auch, dass er nicht meint das man mit blockierendem Hinterrad durch die Kurven fetzt und dabei schöne Spuren zieht. Das gibt immer so hässliche Bremswellen und Auswaschungen, an denen keiner Spass hat...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2012)

Letzte Woche auf´m Hacklbergtrail in Saalbach-Hinterglemm
Mein 2012er Torque Alpinist zum ersten Mal mit ordentlich Auslauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

luftgabel?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2012)

Landung?



Eisbein schrieb:


> luftgabel?


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

hab kein sprung gesehen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2012)

Hab dich auch nit gesehen
Aber Recht haste...Luftgabel. Is aber auch klar beim 2012er Alpinist



Eisbein schrieb:


> hab kein sprung gesehen


----------



## monkey10 (9. August 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ....trotzdem hätte man min. 50 % einfach fahren können...



nein, das stimmt leider einfach nicht... vorrausgesetzt natürlich du bleibst am weg und willst heil & unverletzt runterkommen.



Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir so ein Video zumindest nicht länger als 20 Sekunden anschauen.



musst ja auch nicht...


----------



## Xah88 (9. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> nein, das stimmt leider einfach nicht... vorrausgesetzt natürlich du bleibst am weg und willst heil & unverletzt runterkommen.



Scherzkeks...70-80 % ? ...Habs mir gerade nochmal angetan...also da kannste das meiste fahren....also auf die 50 % wette sonstwas


----------



## McFussel (9. August 2012)

Man sollte sich nicht von einem Video taeuschen lassen - in echt sieht das oft viel schlimmer aus!

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## monkey10 (9. August 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Scherzkeks...70-80 % ? ...Habs mir gerade nochmal angetan...also da kannste das meiste fahren....also auf die 50 % wette sonstwas



wir werden es leider nie herausfinden 

wie auch immer, fahre bei deinem nächsten gardasee urlaub den linken dalco-spitzkehrentrail (102 ab der alm). der ist bis auf eine (unfahrbare?) linkskehre leichter...


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass er nicht meint das man mit blockierendem Hinterrad durch die Kurven fetzt und dabei schöne Spuren zieht. Das gibt immer so hässliche Bremswellen und Auswaschungen, an denen keiner Spass hat...


Ganz genauso sehe ich das auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. August 2012)

Zu der Diskussion mit dem blockierenden Hinterrad kann ich nur zustimmen, es nervt mich extrem wenn auf dem Homespot ständig welche mit blockierendem Hinterrad fahren und Bremswellen ziehen.

Lediglich anflicken ist ok


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

"anflicken" - Was ist das?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. August 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja durchaus genauso....trotzdem hätte man min. 50 % einfach fahren können...


Ich bin grundsätzlich ganz bei dir, dass in vielen Videos viel zu oft bei Kurven wo dies nicht nötig ist, versetzt wird. 
Das find ich - so wie du auch - ein bissl kindisch. 

Aber: in diesem Video konnte ich das nicht oder kaum sehen. (und manchmal versetzt man halt auch, weil's einfach Spaß macht)

Lass dich davon, wie ein Trail im Video aussieht, nicht täuschen. Trails sehen da oft flacher aus, Kurven weiter als sie tatsächlich sind. 

HR-Blockieren auf Wanderwegen tun nur Idioten oder Leute mit schwacher Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> "anflicken" - Was ist das?


 
Ist ne Technik um mehr Geschwindigkeit aus einer Kurve mitzunehmen.


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. August 2012)

Vollständige Bezeichnung ist Scandinavian Flick, hier ein Beispiel:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzRRqK7kmEs"]scandinavian flick      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

Vielen Dank  Den kannte ich, aber nicht den Begriff !


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. August 2012)

Bitte, gern geschehen


----------



## Dusius (10. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint mit "schredden" erinfach "Kette rechts und Gas" . .was ja im Park durchaus legitim ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch, dass er nicht meint das man mit blockierendem Hinterrad durch die Kurven fetzt und dabei schöne Spuren zieht. Das gibt immer so hässliche Bremswellen und Auswaschungen, an denen keiner Spass hat...




Falls ich gemeint bin, selbstverständlich mache ich nichts mit voller Absicht kaputt. Jedoch nutzt sich die Strecke nunmal ab und ich würde auch nicht mit voller Absicht vorsichtig fahren um das zu verhindern.


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2012)

nene, war auf rossecat bezogen  .. , dass ich auch glaube, dass er nix mit Absicht "zerschreddert" ^^


----------



## 21XC12 (11. August 2012)




----------



## wholeStepDown (11. August 2012)

gruselige bildqualität - erinnert mich an meine alte VHS Version von Tanz der Teufel I 
... jetzt aber mal ganz abgesehen davon: 

edit: wertungsfreie Frage: hast du die Handschuhe vergessen (Brille auch)- oder magste das zeug nicht?


----------



## Mithras (12. August 2012)

Soo mal wieder Osternohe  ..

zwar nicht hoch, Fun machts trotzdem


----------



## sirios (12. August 2012)

Coole Bilder Mithras ! Sieht nett aus in Osternohe . Irgendwann verirr ich mich da auch mal.


----------



## jedy (12. August 2012)

osternohe ist auf jeden fall einen besuch wert ...


----------



## Mithras (12. August 2012)

Merci, sach bescheid wenn du das planst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (12. August 2012)

bisschen panorama aus davos:


----------



## sirios (13. August 2012)

Sehr geniales Panorama !

Von mir gibts mal nen kleinen provisorischen Zusammenschnitt aus dem Urlaub. Nix weltbewegendes, aber ich hoffe es gefällt . Der Hacklbergtrail ist einfach ein Traum !

Danke an FlyingLizard für die gute Arbeit als Kameramann


----------



## McFussel (13. August 2012)

Mal ein "McGyver - Action" Pic........... 15000hm in 2 Tagen. Torque rocks!







McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## tamrac23 (13. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sehr geniales Panorama !
> 
> Von mir gibts mal nen kleinen provisorischen Zusammenschnitt aus dem Urlaub. Nix weltbewegendes, aber ich hoffe es gefällt . Der Hacklbergtrail ist einfach ein Traum !
> 
> Danke an FlyingLizard für die gute Arbeit als Kameramann


Hi Sirios,

hast Du keine Angst, dass wenn Dein Kumpel mal 'nen Absturz macht, dass Du ihm dann in den Speichen hängst?? Beim dem geringen Abstand zu seinem Hinterrad?

Ansonsten ein gutes Vid

Cheers

Phil


----------



## MeMa (13. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> bisschen panorama aus davos:



ist schon ne geniale gegend


----------



## swoosh999 (13. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ist schon ne geniale gegend



etwas technik war auch dabei:











der erste drop ihres leben´s (freundin auf nerve am), jede(r) fängt mal klein an 





lustig:

der drop in die frisch gemähte wiese des bauern (ja, da führe tatsächlich eine rot-weiße markierung durch  )


----------



## Mithras (13. August 2012)

Schöne bilder, geile Landschaft!


----------



## MeMa (13. August 2012)

vielleicht überzeugen die Bilder ja mal meinen Kerl,
nach Davos bzw. Laax mitzukommen  der ist etwas Saalbach geschädigt


----------



## sirios (13. August 2012)

Saalbach ist aber auch wesentlich preiswerter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. August 2012)

Was ist in Davos bzw. Laax?


----------



## sirios (13. August 2012)

... Berge


----------



## swoosh999 (13. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Saalbach ist aber auch wesentlich preiswerter



volle zustimmung ! 
davos/klosters hat zwar auch eine "Joker Card" (DAVOS KLOSTERS INCLUSIVE) allerdings zahlst du pro tag 10 CHF für den biketransport (dafür an allen bahnen so oft du willst/kannst).
von der anfahrt her nehmen sich saalbach/davos von mir aus nicht viel.
unterkunft musst du eine günstige finden und luxusfrei sein (evtl. camping).
das schont dann den geldbeutel.

essen gehen ist tabu ! lieber richtig frühstücken, was mitnehmen und abends die würstchen aus dem supermarkt knappern. waren am ersten tag essen: pizza salami CHF 24 ! 

das tolle an davos: es gibt keine bikeverbote, alle wege werden rücksichtsvoll gemeinsam benutzt. selbst in der seilbahn kam eine durchsage:"liebe wanderer...es ist mit biker auf den wegen zu rechnen, bitte bleibt vorsichtigt und verständnisvoll."


----------



## sirios (13. August 2012)

Übel! Mit 24 CHF (20) kommt man mit zwei Getränken in Saalbach beim Abendessen gut rund... Falls ich im Lotto gewinne fahr ich aber auch mal nach Davos


----------



## MeMa (13. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Saalbach ist aber auch wesentlich preiswerter



unterkunft is ja umsonst - man kennt ja überall irgendwelche leute


----------



## swoosh999 (13. August 2012)

btw. kann man imho davos und saalbach nicht wirklich miteinanderer vergleichen.
davos liegt viel höher, daher ist der untergrund ein ganz anderer.
in saalbach steigt eher die FR/DH gemeinde ab, in davos tummeln die sich nur auf der a-line in klosters. das wegenetz ist viel dichter und ein Eldorado für trailriding/enduro...da gehen dir in SH schneller die möglichkeiten aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (13. August 2012)

Ok ich bin überzeugt!

MeMa: mach das mit FlyingLizard klar und dann fahren wir dahin


----------



## MeMa (13. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> MeMa: mach das mit FlyingLizard klar und dann fahren wir dahin



kinderspiel. den hab ich schon vor tagen überzeugt


----------



## Get_down (13. August 2012)

Zwei Beläge?


----------



## McFussel (13. August 2012)

Notreparatur - Bremse undicht sobald Kolben zu weit rauskommen. Die McGyver Methode hat die Tage gerettet. 

Bremse einschicken, neue bestellt....


Davos is super - die A-Line is was fuer die Fullface Boys. Alles andere ist perfektes Free-Ridin....hammer.

Letztes WE Soelden: Super! Kleine, verblockte Trails, schnelle Sachen...schoen technisch zu fahren!

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## Mithras (14. August 2012)

Junge in 4 Freds die ich verfolge .. demnächst kommt noch das Radonforum dran!?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2012)

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt aus dem Timezone Bikepark Samerberg vom 11.08.2012


----------



## rossecat (14. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusammenschnitt aus dem Timezone Bikepark Samerberg vom 11.08.2012



Hallo, 
zur Fahrtechnik: Du hast immer das linke Bein vorne, ob links oder rechts Kurve!!!
Ist wie beim Fussball, man sollte links und rechts schiessen können


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2012)

Liegt daran, dass mein rechtes Bein von nem schweren Bruch noch nicht ganz verheilt ist und deshalb ne Schonhaltung eingenommen hat.


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. August 2012)

Torque unterwegs mit nem Propain


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. August 2012)

sehr schön gemacht 
und ich hab mir zur abwechslung nich die kopfhörer aus den ohren reissen müssen  +


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. August 2012)

Letzten Sonntag haben meine Freundin u. ich einen Tiroler Gipfel mit ca. 3500m Höhe versucht, der schon lange auf der To-Do-Liste stand. Wurde schon von etlichen hier befahren, aus gutem Grund...!

Die Hütte war wie üblich ausgebucht, daher als Tagestour aus dem Tal. 

Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ging's dann leider nur bis auf knapp 3000m rauf, das nächste Mal dann ganz rauf...
...nichtsdestotrotz eine herrliche Gegend, traumhafte Gletscher- u. 3000er-Ausblicke, feinste Trails!

Mit den Ausblicken geht's gleich los...





Lt. Birgit geht der rechte hier auch...




Spaltenwirrwarr...




Und wieder bergab...
















Dann Kasknödl und Kaiserschmarrn auf der Hüttenterrasse, Essen ist ja soo gut...
Der Sitznachbar erzählt, dass am Vortag eh auch schon Radfahrer auf dem Gipfel gewesen seien. Ich frage, ob eine kleine Blonde mit rotem Radl dabei gewesen wär. Er bejaht. 
Conclusio: die Birgit trifft man überall... 
(und 1h später im Tal dann tatsächlich...  )

Anschließend geht's wieder der Forststraße entlang das Tal raus, die Wanderer beneiden uns...





Meine Freundin fährt hier mit meinem Fully raus, ich selbst fahr mit meinem uralten Hardtail, mit dem sie bis zur Hütte raufgefahren ist. 

Katarga-Stahlrahmen, 80mm-Skareb, schmaler Lenker, 9 oder 10 cm langer horizontaler Vorbau, V-Brakes.

Schon spaßig, mal zu spüren, wie sich's mit "damaligem" Material fährt. Größte Sorge bereitet mir, dass ich die dünnen, rutschigen Griffe nur mit je zwei Fingern umschließen kann, da ich bei den V-Brakes beide Finger zum Bremsen brauche. Ein paar mal hab ich Angst, den Lenker zu verlieren. 
Dann mit dem alten Hardtail bewusst noch in einen Trail rein. Bissl verblockt, paar Spitzkehren, geht eh ganz gut... 
Interessante Zeitreise.

Fotos: Regina


----------



## knuspi (15. August 2012)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder, wie immer bei dir!  Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. August 2012)

Echt schöne Bilder!


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2012)

Mal was aus dem Norden... Braunlage/Harz


----------



## pirata (16. August 2012)

tja, wäre ich nicht so faul ständig meine kamera aufzustellen gäbe es tollere bilder 






saludo


----------



## Mithras (16. August 2012)

Braunlage, das Wurzelparadies


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Braunlage, das Wurzelparadies



Jo, da weißt du dann am Ende des Tages was du getan hast


----------



## Mithras (17. August 2012)

total, ich bin da mal mit nem Uncle Jimbo von Rose runter... meine Herren ... die 4km Abfahrt haben es in sich .. unten war ich froh, dass ich mich noch festhalten konnte 

Warst dann auch direkt mal in Hahnenklee?? .. der is ja gleich um die Ecke .. da is auch noch Schulenberg direkt am See, der hat aber nicht immer offen..

Hahnenklee fand ich auch genial, schöne DH-Strecke (auch wenn ich mir nach nem versauten Drop fies die Rippen geprellt habe), die Freeride war im mittleren Abschnitt auch sehr wurzelig ^^ ..


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> total, ich bin da mal mit nem Uncle Jimbo von Rose runter... meine Herren ... die 4km Abfahrt haben es in sich .. unten war ich froh, dass ich mich noch festhalten konnte
> 
> Warst dann auch direkt mal in Hahnenklee?? .. der is ja gleich um die Ecke .. da is auch noch Schulenberg direkt am See, der hat aber nicht immer offen..
> 
> Hahnenklee fand ich auch genial, schöne DH-Strecke (auch wenn ich mir nach nem versauten Drop fies die Rippen geprellt habe), die Freeride war im mittleren Abschnitt auch sehr wurzelig ^^ ..


Deshalb schaffen auch die wenigsten mehr als 6-7 Abfahrten am Tag.
Hahnenklee wird grad ne Sommerrodelbahn gebaut, deshalb sind Teile der Strecken gesperrt. Mag ich aber nicht so. Schulenberg hat nur am WE auf, lohnt sich aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jaja, keine knieschoner. Sie liegen ja zu meiner linken


Na immerhin liegen sie schon mal brav zuhause rum  Ich hatte dir ja noch ein Foto versprochen... hat *direkt* nichts mit Canyon Bikes in Action zu tun, indirekt aber so einiges...





- ohne Worte -




Xah88 schrieb:


> ...Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist das Torque ein Freeride, der den Nutzen/Spaß bieten soll, den Berg schnell runter zu kommen.


1. ich hoffe, du hast nur das "r" von "Freerider" vergessen...?
2. wer hat den Einstatzzweck für das Torque so definiert? Wo kann ich das nachlesen? Muss ich mit einer Geldstrafe rechnen, wenn ich trotzdem damit so fahre, wie ich will?




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> HR-Blockieren auf Wanderwegen tun nur Idioten oder Leute mit schwacher Fahrtechnik.


 Der Spruch gehört eigentlich in jedem Forum oben angepinnt...




MeMa schrieb:


> vielleicht überzeugen die Bilder ja mal meinen Kerl,
> nach Davos bzw. Laax mitzukommen


Davos kenne ich nicht, aber Flims/Laax ist der HAMMER! Leider wirklich recht teuer (blöde Schweizer mit ihrem sch**** Franken  oder besser: wir Idioten mit unserem sch**** Euro!), es gibt dort eigentlich auch nur 2 angelegte Trails, aber dafür mit 700 + 1100Hm und je ca. 7km (Runca Trail / Flims + Never End Trail / Laax), auf denen wird mächtig was geboten. Den Runca Trail (Trailfox Strecke) könnte ich ein komplettes WE am Stück ohne Pause fahren  und auf dem Never End hab ich letztes Jahr meine The One tot gefahren  ...technischer Defekt, kein Benutzerfehler! 

Auf der Abfahrt, auf der wir noch ein paar richtig schöne Fotos an besonderen Punkten machen wollten, hat uns der Himmel leider heftigst geduscht, daher sind nur die 3 (brauchbaren) Bilder dabei rausgekommen (alles Runca) :

Mein Mädel im oberen Teil, wohlgemerkt auf der "Männerlinie" 






Ich im mittleren/unteren Teil:









Der Fels auf dem 1. Bild von mir sieht beim Heranrollen an die Kante ca. 28 mal steiler aus, als es auf dem Foto rüberkommt  War leider auch kein Platz für mehr "Totale" bzw. nur Kompaktknipse, nix mit Weitwinkel...


----------



## martin82 (22. August 2012)

Letzten Sonntag bei perfektem Hochtouren Wetter im Berner Oberland mit Marcel auf unserem bisher höchstem Gipfel

nach dem Aufwachen unter einem traumhaften Sternenhimmel harter Aufstieg über einige Stunden:





Aussicht wurde immer Besser:





dann am Gipfel:





und die Abfahrt 

























noch ein panorama mit Tork quer im vordergrund:


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Davos kenne ich nicht, aber Flims/Laax ist der HAMMER! Leider wirklich recht teuer (blöde Schweizer mit ihrem sch**** Franken  oder besser: wir Idioten mit unserem sch**** Euro!).


Oh ja, nach Flims u. Laax möchte ich auch schon lang mal!
Und keine Sorge, die Schweiz war nie billiger, auch nicht als wir/ihr andere Währungen hattet/hatten. 

Davos ist übrigens definitiv auch empfehlenswert!






@martin82: TRAUMHAFT!!


----------



## McFussel (23. August 2012)

@Martin: Hammer! Tolle Bilder.....

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Und keine Sorge, die Schweiz war nie billiger, auch nicht als wir/ihr andere Währungen hattet/hatten.


Doch... als wir letztes Jahr gebucht hatten, waren die Preise noch niedriger als dann, als wir dort waren. Hat bei 3 Übernachtungen ~60/Person ausgemacht.


----------



## tamrac23 (23. August 2012)

Hi MArtin82,

ist das der Wildstrubel? Oder zumindest die grobe Richtung??

m f G
tam_r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (23. August 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag bei perfektem Hochtouren Wetter im Berner Oberland mit Marcel auf unserem bisher höchstem Gipfel...



tolle bilder & bericht


----------



## Schiltrac (25. August 2012)

Vorgestern am Monte Tamaro:





 

Das Bike hat ziemlich gelitten...

Das ärgerlichste: 




dann noch: 
-Schaltzug gerissen
-Schraube von Cleat verloren (hatte zum Glück noch Vaults und fiveten dabei)
-Lagerbolzen zw. Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe hat sich gelöst
-Schaltwerk hat sich gelöst
-natürlich noch ein Snakebite
-....

Aber es war goil 

gruss


----------



## Nouse2112 (26. August 2012)

Respekt das Video ist mal geil ;-) *gefällt mir*


----------



## simdiem (26. August 2012)

jo, wirklich gut gefahren!  

Schade um dein Casting


----------



## RedOrbiter (26. August 2012)

Vier Quellen Weg - Verblockt




Abfahrt vom Giübin


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Schiltrac (26. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schade um dein Casting


 


:


----------



## jedy (26. August 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Vorgestern am Monte Tamaro:
> 
> Das Bike hat ziemlich gelitten...
> 
> ...



das mit dem casting ist echt ärgerlich, aber sei froh, dass es nicht die standrohre waren. ist nem kumpel neulich bei seiner 1 woche alten totem passiert - der hat geflucht ...


----------



## Schiltrac (26. August 2012)

jo bei einer SC Gabel ist das natürlich sehr ärgerlich.

ich wäre dann halt rechts mit nem neuen Kashima Standrohr unterwegs gewesen und links mit einem normalen xD


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2012)

Vor 3 Tagen in Polen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (26. August 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Video von unserem Engadin-Trip letzte Woche.
Ging bis auf 3200 m und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (26. August 2012)

schönes vid ! 
aber ich sehe schon wieder Diskussionen über:
einsatzbereich tork, hr-versetzen ja/nein/vllt bzw. nötig...ect pp.


----------



## nismo2002 (26. August 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Vor 3 Tagen in Polen



*Und hier noch das 2. Tork an diesem Tag in Wierchomla *


----------



## McFussel (27. August 2012)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Video von unserem Engadin-Trip letzte Woche.
> Ging bis auf 3200 m und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht





Geil....und das am Montag morgen nach einem verregneten Wochenende....


----------



## wholeStepDown (27. August 2012)

gefällt mir auch sehr das video!
@mcfussel
warts ihr schon bei eisbein?


----------



## Totoxl (27. August 2012)

Gutes Video, der Style nicht perfekt und jede menge Spaß  
Durch das nicht perfekte Hinterrad versetzen, die nicht zu krassen Stunts und Spünge, bekommt man wenigstens das Gefühl das da ganz normale Leute Spaß am biken haben


----------



## der.bergsteiger (27. August 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Gutes Video, der Style nicht perfekt und jede menge Spaß
> Durch das nicht perfekte Hinterrad versetzen, die nicht zu krassen Stunts und Spünge, bekommt man wenigstens das Gefühl das da ganz normale Leute Spaß am biken haben



Wiieeee? Nicht perfektes Hinterradversetzen?? Ich glaub's geht los 

Danke für die Kommentare !


----------



## Totoxl (27. August 2012)

Du hast es ja schon verstanden. Weiß nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll.
Es sieht nicht so Aal glatt aus, das Video, sowie euer Fahrweise, haben Ecken und Kanten.
Dadurch kommt ihr sehr natürlich rüber  
Und ganz wichtig. Es soll nicht heißen das ich es besser könnte


----------



## Get_down (27. August 2012)

Ein Freund hat gesagt dass zwischen den Liften in Saalbach ein Bus-Shuttel gibt? Weiss 
einer da was?


----------



## elchdeluxe (27. August 2012)

Es gibt einen Wanderbus, ein Shuttle speziell für Mountainbiker ist mir nicht bekannt, ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht nötig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (27. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat gesagt dass zwischen den Liften in Saalbach ein Bus-Shuttel gibt? Weiss
> einer da was?



die drei km schaffste auch ohne bus


----------



## Get_down (28. August 2012)

Oki


----------



## rossecat (28. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> die drei km schaffste auch ohne bus



Waaaaaaaaaaaas beim DH noch in die Pedale treten???


----------



## McFussel (28. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch sehr das video!
> @mcfussel
> warts ihr schon bei eisbein?



Noch nich - is geplant für Sept! Wenn das Wetter mal mitspielen würde....viell schaffe ich es das WE nach Sölden. Bin sooooo hot!




McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## Get_down (28. August 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaas beim DH noch in die Pedale treten???



Made my day! 

Noch was zu Saalbach, kennt einer von euch ein Helmcam-Video vöm Höllentrail?


----------



## swoosh999 (28. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Made my day!
> 
> Noch was zu Saalbach, kennt einer von euch ein Helmcam-Video vöm Höllentrail?



helmcam nicht, aber vllt taugt dir das hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeO29mVVRPw&feature=player_embedded"]Valentina HÃ¶ll - Biken in Saalbach      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elchdeluxe (28. August 2012)

Ich kann heute abend mal gucken, inwiefern mein GoPro Video vom Höllentrail taugt...


----------



## Get_down (28. August 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Made my day!
> 
> Noch was zu Saalbach, kennt einer von euch ein Helmcam-Video vöm Höllentrail?



Nimm halt das


----------



## elchdeluxe (28. August 2012)

Dann brauch ich meins ja nicht mehr hochladen, da ist denke ich nicht mehr zu sehen...


----------



## Get_down (28. August 2012)

Wo sind die ganzen Northshores wie auf den Bildern?


----------



## swoosh999 (28. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen Northshores wie auf den Bildern?



blind? 
es gibt zig verschiedene möglichkeiten durch den höllentrail.
viel elemente hat der winter in mitleidenschaft gezogen, im juni waren
sie noch nicht wieder aufgebaut. aber vllt. nächste woche wenn ich wieder dort bin


----------



## der_erce (28. August 2012)

Nach 10 Tagen in der Sonne im Urlaub gleich mal ausgetobt. Einmal in Bischofsmais und einmal auf den Hometrails  !


----------



## Mithras (29. August 2012)

Ahaa wieder da! 
 Bischofsmais gebe ich mir mal am Samstag


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ahaa wieder da!
> Bischofsmais gebe ich mir mal am Samstag


 
Bischofsmais ist auf jeden Fall immer einen Besuch wert


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ahaa wieder da!
> Bischofsmais gebe ich mir mal am Samstag



Yeah...wieder im Lande. Bischofsmais ist wirklich der Hammer, wenns nicht so weit wär. Mal schlappe 400km runtergeballert um KO ins Bett zu fallen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

Torque mal von hinten, mit dem Go Pro Roll Bar gefilmt.


----------



## Antilles (30. August 2012)

Wenn du noch länger fährst wirds dunkel:-D


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Wenn du noch länger fährst wirds dunkel:-D


 
Problem ist bekannt  

Hat sich aber erledigt, gestern ist diese miese kleine Halterung gebrochen und hat mein Go Pro Gehäuse geschrottet


----------



## mssc (30. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Problem ist bekannt
> 
> Hat sich aber erledigt, gestern ist diese miese kleine Halterung gebrochen und hat mein Go Pro Gehäuse geschrottet


Auch dieses Problem ist bekannt 

Tipp: http://www.hibike.at/shop/catalog/tk/q/m70682/g-1/n1/c1/K-Edge.html

Leider etwas teuer und "unflexibel". Als Alternative hab ich mir über ebay aus China vor kurzem eine Rohrklemme mit Stativschraube bestellt. Einfach mal nach "camera clamp" suchen (kostet so um die 6-8 inkl. Versand)... bin aber leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

Ich werde zukünftig nur noch den Brustgurt und die Helmpad´s verwenden, damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.

Am meisten nervt es mich, dass die Go Pro ebenfalls was abbekommen hat. Der obere Knopf ist jetzt extrem eingedrückt


----------



## monkey10 (3. September 2012)

Ein Vid vom meinem Kurztrip in einem sehr bekannten Salzburger Gebiet. Gefilmt wurde etwas abseits der bekannten Bikestrecken v.a. auf Allmountain-Trails mit wunderschönen Panorama auf der Suche nach Flow. Ungewohnt war diesmal oft der Uphill anspruchsvoller als die Abfahrt 


Diesmal etwas aufwändig geschnitten mit sehenswertem Abspann und einem Special für unseren Überaschungsbegleiter am Ende des Vids! Und natürlich in Full-HD verfügbar 

Wenns euch gefällt freu ich mich über ein "like"


----------



## Xah88 (3. September 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ungewohnt war diesmal meist der Uphill meist anspruchsvoller als die Abfahrt
> 
> Diesmal etwas aufwendig geschnitten mit sehenswertem Abspann und einem Special für unseren Überaschungsbegleiter am Ende des Vids! Und natürlich in Full-HD verfügbar
> 
> Wenns euch gefällt freu ich mich über ein "like"



Cool, endlich mal sinnvolles einsetzen des HR-Versetzens....konnte das schon echt nicht mehr sehen, aber ihr nutzt es wenigstens sporadisch, wo es Sinn macht und düst die Piste auch mal ohne versetzen herunter 

Welches Programm hast du zum Schneiden genutzt ?


----------



## monkey10 (3. September 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Welches Programm hast du zum Schneiden genutzt ?



Nutze gerade eine Testversion von Pinnacle Studio 15. Hat interessante Funktionen, aber leider irgendeinen Bug bei bearbeiteten Übergängen...


----------



## Xah88 (3. September 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Nutze gerade eine Testversion von Pinnacle Studio 15.



Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirata (3. September 2012)

ein kleiner beitrag

































saludo


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. September 2012)

ist das ein gewöhnliches flanellhemd oder is das functionklamotte? Irgendwer hatt da doch so eine bike kollektion in dem stile...?
edit: ich sehe gerade, da gibts einige outdoor-bekleidungs hersteller, die so etwas im sortiment haben. Aber speziell an die "Bedürfnisse" des Bikers angepasst?


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. September 2012)

solche Hemden gibts auch von Platzangst. Finde er hat nen coolen Style auf den Fotos


----------



## sirios (4. September 2012)

Hat jemand nen Schimmer was das für ne Goggle ist? Brauch ne neue und die finde ich nicht schlecht, würde auch zu meinem Helm apssen


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. September 2012)

gute frage 

wolltest dir doch auch ne dragon holen...


----------



## pirata (4. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ist das ein gewöhnliches flanellhemd oder is das functionklamotte? Irgendwer hatt da doch so eine bike kollektion in dem stile...?
> edit: ich sehe gerade, da gibts einige outdoor-bekleidungs hersteller, die so etwas im sortiment haben. Aber speziell an die "Bedürfnisse" des Bikers angepasst?



Hola,

also speziell für Biker gibt es glaube ich nur das von Platzangst. Aber mir langen die Outdoorhemden von Vaude oder anderer Hersteller. Schwitze da auch genauso wie in einem   normalen Fahrradhemd. Man sollte darauf achten, dass es Funktionshemden sind sowie nicht zu eng anliegen, dann passt auch noch der Rückenprotektor drunter 

Saludo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (4. September 2012)

Nicht die riesen Aktion aber mir macht mein FRX einfach Spass.
Auch auf dem Hometrails.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. September 2012)

Is ne Uvex...steht druff

Is dein Finger wieder dran?



sirios schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Schimmer was das für ne Goggle ist? Brauch ne neue und die finde ich nicht schlecht, würde auch zu meinem Helm apssen


----------



## sirios (5. September 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Is ne Uvex...steht druff
> 
> Is dein Finger wieder dran?



Jo passt ! Hätte ich ein Mikroskop fürs iPhone hätte ich das eventuell erkennen können


----------



## pirata (5. September 2012)

Ja genau, eine UVEX, allerdings schon uralt 
Brauche auch bald eine neue weil das "Glas" schon  starke Kratzer hat


----------



## dia-mandt (5. September 2012)

War ein Test.
Demnächst kommt mehr.


----------



## monkey10 (5. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> War ein Test.
> Demnächst kommt mehr.



ganz gut gelungen für einen test . im ernst, gefällt mir. vor allem die optik mit dem fischauge. nicht ganz so verzerrt wie bei vielen gopro-vids, aber genau richtig um mit dem stativ die szene perfekt einzufangen 

welches stativ hast verwendet?


----------



## dia-mandt (5. September 2012)

ein ganz billiges welches ich normalerweise nur für einen meiner Blitze nutze, wenn ich am berg unterwegs bin und mehr licht brauche/will (da gehen die studio stative ja nicht).
ja...ein echtes fisheye ist halt immer besser als eins in einer toycam wie der gopro.
nichts gegen die gopro...filme damit auch selber....aber halt als helm cam.


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2012)




----------



## knuspi (5. September 2012)

Geiles Bild


----------



## Xah88 (5. September 2012)

Während der Zugfahrt mal etwas rumgeschnipselt...eher altbekanntes, nix dolles....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48889091"]Test teeeaaazzzeerr on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


>


Wahnsinns Foto 


...und endlich mal mit Knieschützern


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2012)

und sie nerven mich jetzt schon  

Ich hab noch ein paar auf lager, heute mittag gibt's dann nachschub


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Während der Zugfahrt mal etwas rumgeschnipselt...eher altbekanntes, nix dolles....
> 
> Test teeeaaazzzeerr on Vimeo



Bis auf den Sepia Effekt ganz nett. Fisheye gefällt mir . Ist das die Action Pro?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und sie nerven mich jetzt schon


Mimimi!  Ein Cut aufm Knie der eitert oder sich entzündet nervt mehr  Du hast das Foto meines Schützers gesehen...? Hatte ich extra für dich gemacht 




Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar auf lager, heute mittag gibt's dann nachschub


Ich freu mich schon! Ist regelrecht schade, dass dieses grandiose da oben "nur" FdT werden wird... hat mMn das Zeug zu deutlich mehr


----------



## Xah88 (6. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bis auf den Sepia Effekt ganz nett. Fisheye gefällt mir . Ist das die Action Pro?



GoPro 1 und Gopro 2 ..der Fisheye kommt lediglich durch die verschiedenen Aufnahmeformate der Gopro...

Ride on,

Xah


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mimimi!  Ein Cut aufm Knie der eitert oder sich entzündet nervt mehr  Du hast das Foto meines Schützers gesehen...? Hatte ich extra für dich gemacht
> 
> 
> Ich freu mich schon! Ist regelrecht schade, dass dieses grandiose da oben "nur" FdT werden wird... hat mMn das Zeug zu deutlich mehr


bild von schützer hab ich nicht gesehen.
Jojo, ich hab jetzt ne schöne narbe + erinnerung an die dolomiten 

naja man gewöhnt sich an alles, hoffentlich 

war mit 2 freunden unterwegs, daher auch die unmengen an bildern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









über 3200m, erstaunlich wenig schnee. Freitag waren es noch 50cm!!!













erstes bild von der eigentlich abfahrt, es gab oben einfach so viel besseres zum spielen


----------



## McFussel (6. September 2012)

Oh Mann! Geilofant!


----------



## dia-mandt (6. September 2012)

Respekt!!!


----------



## elchdeluxe (6. September 2012)

Wahnsinnsbilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

Schicke aussicht.


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2012)

Verrückt, wo man überall fahren kann... :.daumen:


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bild von schützer hab ich nicht gesehen.


Hier




Eisbein schrieb:


> war mit 2 freunden unterwegs, daher auch die unmengen an bildern


Was hammermäßige Fotos!!   Sehr schön gefahren und tolle Aussichten. An einigen Stellen hätte ich wohl zu Fuß ernsthafte Probleme...!


----------



## pirata (6. September 2012)

Also die Bilder sind echt schön geworden, die Aussicht finde ich immer wieder hammer! Viele der Hochtouren-Fotos müsste man sich als Tapete ausdrucken


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2012)

danke danke!

Ich war mit 2 freunden unterwegs, davon war eine noch nie in den bergen unterwegs, der andere als kind wandern. Ich hatte durch aus das gefühl, dass ich auf dem rad sicherer unterwegs war, als die beiden 

Ich werde mir selbst ein paar der bilder drucken, brauch noch was für dich küche und fürs wohnzimmer


----------



## sirios (6. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> danke danke!
> 
> Ich war mit 2 freunden unterwegs, davon war eine noch nie in den bergen unterwegs, der andere als kind wandern. Ich hatte durch aus das gefühl, dass ich auf dem rad sicherer unterwegs war, als die beiden
> 
> Ich werde mir selbst ein paar der bilder drucken, brauch noch was für dich küche und fürs wohnzimmer



Du bist echt krank ! Aber auf eine positive Art und Weise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. September 2012)

klasse Bilder...


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Du bist echt krank ! Aber auf eine positive Art und Weise


danke! der hüttenwirt und alle wanderer sahen das ganz ähnlich.


----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2012)

jaja, ich weis ich trag karriert...


----------



## Schibbie (7. September 2012)

hat kurz gedauert, aber noch immer besser als nix -> maurerdekolleté 

nettes foto, würd jetzt sofort da hin, hab mega entzug


----------



## Mithras (7. September 2012)

wie macht sich der RainKing auf Fels?


----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2012)

mächtig gewaltig. Auf allem!
Den deutlichsten unterschied zur mary (vertstar 2.35) merkst aber auf losem untergrund und da wo es feucht wird...

und die 800g mehrgewicht, merkt man auch nur beim anheben vom rad. Wenn ich 2-4 stunden trage, müsst ich mir einbilden ob ich mehr oder weniger geschafft bin


----------



## Mithras (7. September 2012)

800g mehr oO .. uiuiui . .das is schon ne Nummer .. gerade in solchem Gelände und auf den Tag gesehen..  aber gut, wenns dur Grip wieder gut zu machen ist ..


----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2012)

naja, 400g pro reifen. Gaaanz grob gerechnet...


----------



## der_erce (7. September 2012)

Eisbein...Arbeitest du hin und wieder oder bist du im Gebirge online? Soviel wie du da rumhängst ists ja schon fast beängstigend


----------



## Eisbein (8. September 2012)

Student und ich wohne in Innsbruck 

Wenn ich nicht min. ein mal pro woche in den bergen bin, ist schon was ernstes dazwischen gekommen.
Und ja, ich arbeite auch in den Bergen 

Morgen, gehts mal wieder auf'n 3000er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (8. September 2012)

... auch ne art von "action" - zumindest war's ne ganz schöne "aktion"!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (8. September 2012)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... auch ne art von "action" - zumindest war's ne ganz schöne "aktion"!



das ist ja wie dieses video --> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/204800/


----------



## Get_down (8. September 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen ein bissl Weitsprung gemacht  :





7 Meter, 9 sind drin, wenn man nochn bissl mehr pusht 

Und noch was vom Hometrail:





Leider alles etwas unscharf, da das Licht an dem Tag nicht soooo geil war...


----------



## 21XC12 (8. September 2012)




----------



## sirios (8. September 2012)




----------



## Get_down (9. September 2012)

Ach des Bewegt sich ja des Bild xD  Bei unserm Kacksinternet hab ich des garnicht bemerkt


----------



## sirios (9. September 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ach des Bewegt sich ja des Bild xD  Bei unserm Kacksinternet hab ich des garnicht bemerkt



Ja man muss nur etwas Geduld haben


----------



## Schiltrac (9. September 2012)




----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2012)

ich machs mal kurz und schmerzlos/-haft? 

heute noch mal über 3000m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit anton (danke für die fotos)

Atemberaubend:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (9. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich machs mal kurz und schmerzlos/-haft?
> 
> heute noch mal über 3000m
> 
> ...



Ich ertrag das hier nicht länger, ich glaub ich setz Dich auf die Ignorier Liste    SCHERZ!


----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2012)

hey, sehs positiv! ich könnte ja auch jeden tag ein bild posten


----------



## McFussel (9. September 2012)

Geil Eisbein....wir haben übrigens einen Trail für Dich dieses WE gesehen  Siehe Bild 1.

Und jetzt auch mal ein paar schöne Bilder von mir nach einem gekillten GPS, einer abgerissenen Reverb, einer abgerauchten Saint....



Eisbeintrail:


----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2012)

warum ordnet mir jeder ein trail zu 

Sieht gut aus der trail, den ihr da fahrt!


----------



## McFussel (9. September 2012)

Weil - als ich den gesehen habe - ich SOFORT an Dich denken musste....der war einfach krass...

Davos hat es in sich....Gotschna Grat war hammer...aber alles fahrbar!


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. September 2012)

Gscheit fein wart ihr da unterwegs, Eisbein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. September 2012)

danke! Ja sieht aber doch deutlich leichter aus als es war


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2012)

@Eisbein & McFussel: Tolle Bilder 

und ja. es sieht auf pics & vids meistens leichter aus als es ist...


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2012)

Eine Zusammenstellung aus mehreren vorwiegend technischen Touren von drei meiner Hausberge in den Ostalpen:


Das fahren von Schlüsselstellen und sichern stand klar im Vordergrund. Anfangs wollte ich die Clips nicht verwenden, weil da dauernd wer neben den interessanten Stellen herumsteht und es oft nicht ersichtlich ist aus welchem Grund und wir einfach nicht so darauf geachtet die Schwierigkeit und Ausgesetztheit einzufangen.

Wenn´s euch gefällt freue ich mich über ein "like" 

LG 

PS: Titelbild wird noch geändert. Funktioniert aber leider gerade wieder mal nicht


----------



## der_erce (11. September 2012)

Nice, aber nicht schon wieder einer mit Sepia-Manie! Das is echt sowas von "geht gar nicht". Ansonsten gut gefahren. Schöne Landschaft. Das Bike (du natürlich auch) war jedenfalls da wo es hingehört.


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nice, aber nicht schon wieder einer mit Sepia-Manie! Das is echt sowas von "geht gar nicht". Ansonsten gut gefahren. Schöne Landschaft. Das Bike (du natürlich auch) war jedenfalls da wo es hingehört.



Danke für deinen Input 

Ich habe durch "Farb- und Musikwechsel" versucht sie Spannung aufrechtzuerhalten und das Klettern, Ausboldern der Schlüsselstelle und die Vergleichswanderer herauszuheben, damit der Eindruck eines Fahrflusses von mir bestehen bleibt.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Weiß nicht, wie ichs besser erklären kann...


----------



## der_erce (11. September 2012)

Ich versteh dich schon. Ich finde nur diesen Sepia-Look einfach schlimm.


----------



## Astaroth (11. September 2012)

Student müsste man sein...


----------



## potzblitzer (11. September 2012)

Sieht krass anstrengend aus  aber Respekt auf jeden fall für die Leistung, das sieht in echt bestimmt alles noch tausend mal härter aus als es hier im Video rüberkommt. War erst vor kurzem wandern in den Alpen und dachte mir wieder mal wie lächerlich freerides in bikeparks gegen diese trails in der Stellwand sind.


----------



## bergabNina (12. September 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


>



Hehe, lustig. Ich wusste schon nach dem ersten Bild, wo es aufgenommen wurde, dabei sieht man ja wirklich kein besonderes Geländemerkmal. Das zweite Bild mit den Felsen auf den gegenüberliegenden Talseite und die Info, dass du aus der Schweiz bist haben den Verdacht dann bestätigt


----------



## Eisbein (12. September 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Sieht krass anstrengend aus  aber Respekt auf jeden fall für die Leistung, das sieht in echt bestimmt alles noch tausend mal härter aus als es hier im Video rüberkommt. War erst vor kurzem wandern in den Alpen und dachte mir wieder mal wie lächerlich freerides in bikeparks gegen diese trails in der Stellwand sind.



um das zu unterstreichen: ich fühle mich in gewissen passagen auf dem bike sicherer als zu fuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (12. September 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23584

FRX goes Willingen


----------



## nismo2002 (12. September 2012)

Gestern die letzten Sonnenstrahlen auf dem Hacklberg-Trail in Saalbach-Hinterglemm genutzt... enjoy!! 
(Wem's gefällt darf gerne liken, thx!)


----------



## monkey10 (12. September 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Gestern die letzten Sonnenstrahlen auf dem Hacklberg-Trail in Saalbach-Hinterglemm genutzt... enjoy!!



nice 

musik, perspektivenwechsel, schnitt und dauer des vids passt gut. hab schon viel langweiligere filme über den hacklberg-trail gesehen 

das am schluss der schotterstrasse seit ende juli dieser komische tisch steht, hab ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden. dort war früher nie ein hindernis. ich dachte letztes mal, dass das vielleicht mit der hobby-WM zusammenhängt. aber da das ding noch immer dort steht. hmm... und als speed-control gäbe es bessere bzw ungefährlichere möglichkeiten


----------



## McFussel (12. September 2012)

Was is das für ne Mucke? Kommt gut. Sehr schöner Flow Trail...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Gestern die letzten Sonnenstrahlen auf dem Hacklberg-Trail in Saalbach-Hinterglemm genutzt... enjoy!!


Puh, beim Wackel-Zoom wurde mir auf Fullscreen mal kurz schwindelig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aber schönes Video und schöner Trail, würde ich jetzt auch gerne mal zum Frühstück gemütlich runter schrubbern 




McFussel schrieb:


> Was is das für ne Mucke? Kommt gut.


Amanda Blank - A Love Song


----------



## sirios (13. September 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> nice
> 
> musik, perspektivenwechsel, schnitt und dauer des vids passt gut. hab schon viel langweiligere filme über den hacklberg-trail gesehen



Kann mich da nur anschließen ! Verglichen dazu ist mein Video vom Hacklberg deutlich langweiliger. War das erste mal mit dem Bike in den Bergen und hatte da noch etwas Respekt davor dort so runterzuknallen


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Japp...ganz cool geworden.


----------



## simdiem (13. September 2012)

Gefällt mir auch richtig gut!  Auch die Musikauswahl. Gruß Simon


----------



## nismo2002 (13. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur anschließen ! Verglichen dazu ist mein Video vom Hacklberg deutlich langweiliger. War das erste mal mit dem Bike in den Bergen und hatte da noch etwas Respekt davor dort so runterzuknallen



Wir sind auch zum ersten Mal da  ...leider liegt jetzt Schnee da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (13. September 2012)

Aufm Hacklberg Trail liegt gerade Schnee?
Das ist krass.
Wir hatte letztes Jahr um die Zeit da noch 22 Grad und Sonne.
Dieses Jahr waren es sogar 33 Grad als wir da waren (vor 3 Wochen).


----------



## Get_down (13. September 2012)

Waaaas? Aber ich will doch am Sonntag dahin!!!!


----------



## Chrisinger (13. September 2012)

Geil, das gleiche ist mir am Sonntag auch mit dem Tisch passiert  nur ich hab ihn mitm Schienbeinschoner mit genommen


----------



## Get_down (13. September 2012)

Hä?


----------



## Chrisinger (13. September 2012)

Am Ende von dem Video räumt er doch den Tisch um


----------



## Get_down (13. September 2012)

Asso  Was ist jetzt mit Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (13. September 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Asso  Was ist jetzt mit Wetter?



heutiger Blick aus unserem Fenster  vorgestern waren es noch sonnige 25°C


----------



## Mithras (13. September 2012)

grusel... uahhh ... :/.. aber fahren im Schnee is sicher auch lustig *g*


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. September 2012)

So ähnlich sieht´s heute auch in den höheren Lagen von Garmisch-Partenkirchen aus.


----------



## Get_down (13. September 2012)

Ohhh, meinst der schmilzt bis Sonntag/bessert sich? Wer ******** wenn der Trip in Wasser bzw. Schnee fällt....


----------



## Mithras (13. September 2012)

Muddy Marys drauf, dann läuft das


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du Schwalbe noch schnell dazu bringen dir ein paar Schnee Schorsch in 2.5 mit Spikes zu produzieren


----------



## Get_down (13. September 2012)

Hmmmm ja -2 Grad?! Haaallo? Und jeder regt sich übee globale Erwärmung auf!  Ne, mal ernsthaft meinst da tut sich noch was?


----------



## Mithras (13. September 2012)

das geht sicher auch mitm Torque


----------



## McFussel (13. September 2012)

Sonntag is alles wieder easy....is doch normal im Sept....

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## Xah88 (14. September 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> das am schluss der schotterstrasse seit ende juli dieser komische tisch steht, hab ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden.





Chrisinger schrieb:


> Geil, das gleiche ist mir am Sonntag auch mit dem Tisch passiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja,  war etwas spät auf der Bremse und die Code auch schon etwas vorgewärmt  durch die lange Abfahrt...der Lacher war es trotzdem ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (14. September 2012)

Yeeeeaaaaahhhh, XBR (und damit Canyon/Torque) ist im Filmfreitag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/14/filmfreitag-34-speed-style/


----------



## der_erce (14. September 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Schiltrac (14. September 2012)




----------



## vopsi (15. September 2012)

4 Canyons in Saalbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## Mecka-Joe (15. September 2012)

netter lustiger Schnitt.:

Gruß aussem Schwoben Ländle

Joe


----------



## simdiem (15. September 2012)

@vopsi:

Kann mich nur anschließen. Mega geiles Video!!! Super lustig  

Gruß Simon


----------



## sirios (15. September 2012)

Bei dem Video bekomm ich auch wieder direkt Lust nach Saalbach zu fahren  !


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Bei dem Video bekomm ich auch wieder direkt Lust nach Saalbach zu fahren  !




Ich komm direkt nommo mit


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2012)

(Vorsicht, viele Bilder)

In den letzten drei Jahren bin ich mit Freunden stets nach Portes du Soleil für eine Woche zum Downhillen gefahren...
...aber langsam wurde der Wunsch immer stärker, stattdessen mal eine Transalp zu machen.

Eigentlich wollte ich selber was planen. Die Grundsätze waren: 
- bergab möglichst nur Trails; diese eher auf der gut fahrbaren denn biestigen Seite
- bergauf treten, schieben, tragen, was halt grad nötig ist
- pro Tag im Schnitt 1500hm
- Übernachtungen weitgehend auf Hütten
- alles was wir brauchen im Rucksack
- schöne Trails, schöne Gegend

Grobe Ideen hatte ich schon, aber dann hat mir meine gscheite Freundin ein nettes Büchlein zum Geburtstag geschenkt: "Trail Transalp Tirol."
Und siehe da, perfekt! Ich spar ich mir das Planen und wir haben die Garantie, dass die Trails passen, weil sie schon getestet wurden...

Von vornherein war klar, dass die Transalp unter einem Motto stehen würde: "Basteltransalp". 

So hat Alex aus einem Moosgummiblatt Hüttenschlapfen selbst genäht...




...und Johannes u. ich haben zwecks Rucksackgewichtsminderung nach Flaschenhalterbefestigungsmöglichkeiten an unseren Torques gesucht. 

Ich hab einen Platz gefunden...




...und Johannes gar ZWEI!




Z'blöd darf einem nur nix sein -- es hat gehalten! 

Dennoch waren mir mit dem Gepäck höchst sparsam. Nur ein Paar Ersatzsocken, nur eine Ersatzunterhose, nur ein Ersatzleiberl, usw.



Am ersten Septembersamstag sollte es losgehen, der Wetterbericht war grauenvoll.
Am Freitag noch 20cm Schneefall oberhalb 1800m, am Samstag würden wir dann lt. Vorhersage bei 5°C im Regen losfahren, sauber nass werden u. die Temperatur mit steigender Höhe beständig sinken...

Tatsächlich war's dann aber harmlos. Schon eher frisch von den Temperaturen her, aber nur 2x kurz unergiebiger Regen. 
Vorteil01: wg. des Wetters waren auf weiten Teilen unserer Route fast keine Menschen unterwegs...
Vorteil02: es gab viele großartige Wolkengebilde zu betrachten.



So nun aber, los.

Am ersten Tag geht's erst mal einen spaßigen Trail von Seefeld/Tirol runter und dann 1700hm rauf. Auf der Adolf-Pichler-Hütte kommen wir im Nebel an, erst später reißt's auf...





Am nächsten Tag erst mal noch rauf auf's Seejöchl. 








Lt. Hüttenwirtin hatte es im Vorjahr um diese Zeit SIEBZIG Zentimeter Schnee, wir hatten also vglw. Glück.



(das ist eigentlich ein Farbfoto...)





Und runter -- erst in Wind und Regen...








Dieser zweite Trail ist gleich vom feinsten -- oben noch schottrig, dann Wiese/Waldboden u. schrittweise immer schneller...





Immer wieder Nebel...




Wozu eigentlich Mountainbiken, wenn Schaukeln auch schon so lustig ist?




Es geht noch bergauf am gleichen Tag bis auf die Innsbrucker Hütte.




Wild sieht's immer nur aus, aber das Wetter bleibt zahm.








Am nächsten Tag in der Früh eine sensationell schöne Inversion. Und erst mal ein sauber ausgesetzter Trail. 
Ein Foto aus einem alten Handy, aber sicher eins der besten der Woche (Johannes):




















Herrlich!




Zünd's enga Pfeiferl o', wer's rauka ko'.
Wir haben erwogen, den Neustiftern ein schönes Gstanzl vorzutragen. Vielleicht kennen's das ja noch nicht. Das mit dem Pfarrer...




Aber wahrscheinlich kennen sie's eh schon.

Rauf zur österreichischen Tribulaunhütte.




Gegessen haben wir wie die Mähdrescher. Am Beispiel Flo, an diesem Tag:
- Kräftiges Frühstück auf der Innsbrucker Hütte
- Kaspressknödlsuppe u. dann abgebratener Leberkäse mit Kartoffelgröstl u. Salat auf der österr. Tribulaunhütte
- Mürbteilapfelstrudel (der weltbeste!) auf der ital. Tribulaunhütte. Und dann noch einer.
- 4-gängiges Abendmenü im Ridnauntal.
Mmmmh. 
Essen schmeckt am besten.

Aber weiter, da müssen wir rauf: 




Ständig wechselnde Nebelgebilde.








Staatsgrenze! (und gleich danach ging's zum besten Apfelstrudel der We... ihr wisst schon)




Den vergangenen Tag hätten wir als einen normalen, nicht sonderlich langen eingeschätzt. Am Ende war er wg. der 1300hm bergauf auch nicht schlimm, aber die 2300hm bergab hatten's in Summe doch in sich. War doch über einige Zeit technisch und somit nicht ganz unanstrengend.

Der längste war aber der darauffolgende: 1000hm treten, 1000hm schieben/tragen und 1300hm (oder so) bergab.

Anderer Tag: schöner Tiefblick hinter Alex -- 1000hm direkt bis zum Talboden.





Nächster Tag.
Almhütte. 
"Gibt's bei dir was zum Essen?"
"Jo, an Speckkrk kinnt's hom."
"Klingt guat!"
"Megt's wos zum Trinken ah? Ah Bier?"
"Host wos alkoholfreies ah?"
"An Radler..."


Und Graukäse dazu. Mei war das gut.




Ab ins Tal...




RadlausräumenohneHendlneinzusperren:




Auf dem Weg zum nächsten Apfelstrudel...








Ein Bacherl will überquert werden. Alex will eine Furt bauen. Naja, Günther steht halt grad noch da... 




Weiter rauf geht's, der letzte längere Anstieg in dieser Woche.




Unterschiedliche Tragetechniken...




Schon unterhalb des Spronser Joches -- die Wege hier noch sehr lustig: 








Danach leider 1000hm grauslich poltrig, uninteressant bergab nach Meran auf einem Plattenweg. Aber: immerhin der einzige Teil einer ganzen Woche, der kaum Spaß gemacht hat. Der Rest war absolut großartig...

Das Finale: der altbekannte Goldseetrail vom Stilfser Joch. Schon schön, dort oben.








Das Abschlussbier, äh, die Abschlussbiere haben wir schon am Vortag genossen - Traumwetter in Meran:




Alles in allem war die Woche gewaltig! Feinste Trails, brauchbares Wetter, großartiges Essen, viel Spaß.
Defekte außer zwei Platten am selben Hinterrad u. einem mit dem Hosenbein abgerissenen Reverbhebel keine. Von Kondition u. Bergabgeschwindigkeit her waren wir alle sehr ähnlich unterwegs.

Die Wanderer denen wir begegnet sind waren zu 100% freundlich/verblüfft/ungläubig/begeistert. Die Hüttenwirte hatten auch ihren Spaß mit uns.

Nächstes Jahr wieder, auf anderer Route!

Fotos von Alex, Günther, Johannes und mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (16. September 2012)

Ater Schwede.. Amazing! ... da sind richtig gute Bilder bei!


----------



## MeMa (16. September 2012)

Gibt Stellen da würd mich kein Ar... hinkriegen, aber  wow - geile Bilder und schöne Ecken. *will auch*


----------



## sirios (17. September 2012)

So, jetzt hast Du es gepackt, mein Montag ist versaut ! Hab jetzt absolut keinen Bock mehr zu arbeiten !


----------



## der_erce (17. September 2012)

Sehr sehr geile Story. Tolle Bilder...klasse Tour


----------



## Schibbie (17. September 2012)

Dito... geh jetzt wieder heim


----------



## McFussel (17. September 2012)

Tolle Bilder Flo - kann das nach dem WE mit Eisbein absolut nachempfinden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (17. September 2012)

Sehr, sehr cool! 
Stelle mir gerade vor, daß ich mein Torque (Originalzustand) da hochtreten müßte. Der Gedanke allein treibt mir den Schweiß aus allen Poren und Hunger kriege ich auch schon.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Wunderbarer Reisebericht mit sehr schönen Fotos unterlegt. Habe direkt Lust mich auf mein Rad zu schwingen und ne schöne Tour zu fahren. Bei den schönen Nebel-Bildern hat sich gleichzeitig meine Vorfreude auf den einziehenden Herbst erhöht.


----------



## knuspi (17. September 2012)

Wie immer sensationelle Bilder und ein toller Bericht. Ein dickes Danke an Flo!


----------



## dj_holgie (18. September 2012)

Cooler Urlaub, coole Bilder, danke fürs teilen


----------



## Totoxl (18. September 2012)

@Xah88
Welches von den Vid´s ist es denn? Bin zu faul zum suchen 

FloimSchnee
Sehr, sehr geil. Danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. September 2012)

Sehr geil ! So eine Transalp will ich auch machen !


----------



## monkey10 (19. September 2012)

@Flo: tolle story . 

der schwere rucksack und wetterunsicherheit sowie vernüftige reserven, die man bei den abfahrten einplanen sollte, haben mich bisher von so einem projekt abgehalten... 

aber jetzt noch schnell bilder vom angeblich letzten schönen tag des österreichischen altweibersommers:


----------



## McFussel (19. September 2012)

Danke an Eisbein für ein geiles Technik Wochenende mit hohem Lerneffekt....und die Erkenntniss wofür Fullface Helme denn eigentlich gut sind...   
















 *Macht Lust auf M E H R !!!!!*


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Irgendwie wird dieser Thread hier ausschließlich von McFUssel, Eisbein, FloimSchnee und Monkey dominiert. Wo ist der Rest??


----------



## McFussel (19. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird dieser Thread hier ausschließlich von McFUssel, Eisbein, FloimSchnee und Monkey dominiert. Wo ist der Rest??



????  

Ich bin noch im Krabbelgruppen-Status.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird dieser Thread hier ausschließlich von McFUssel, Eisbein, FloimSchnee und Monkey dominiert. Wo ist der Rest??


 
Und von deinen Kommentaren


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Ja, weil mich nie einer in Action fotografiert


----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2012)

Bilder sind leider alle nur im stand gmacht, ich hoff ich bekomm jetzt nicht haue deswegen.

Tour, Grödnerjoch, Schlütterhütte, Peitlerkofelumrundung nach Brixen

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/kbEIh8SicGc

In der früh bei 7°C noch leicht verschlafen


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

@Boardi05:

Editiere bitte mal deinen Post und mache die Bilder etwas kleiner


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, weil mich nie einer in Action fotografiert


 
Ich würde schon mal ein paar Bilder von dir machen, musst halt mal nach Bad Hindelang oder so kommen


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Hmm...nen schönen Allgäu-Urlaub könnt ich mir echt mal gönnen ....


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hmm...nen schönen Allgäu-Urlaub könnt ich mir echt mal gönnen ....


 
Wenn es soweit ist, dann melde dich einfach bei mir


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Immer doch


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2012)

noch mal was von vor 2 wochen.

Slickrocks bis in den See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. September 2012)

bergabNina schrieb:


> Hehe, lustig. Ich wusste schon nach dem ersten Bild, wo es aufgenommen wurde, dabei sieht man ja wirklich kein besonderes Geländemerkmal. Das zweite Bild mit den Felsen auf den gegenüberliegenden Talseite und die Info, dass du aus der Schweiz bist haben den Verdacht dann bestätigt



Und wo ist es?


----------



## McFussel (20. September 2012)

Guck ma - er hat die Schohner an!


----------



## brillenboogie (20. September 2012)

schöne bilder und videos in diesem thema !

hier mal ein erstes, wenn auch nicht sehr gelungenes bild mit dem speedzone:


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Männlicher Drop


----------



## simdiem (20. September 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Guck ma - er hat die Schohner an!



 Doch lernfähig der Bub.  Wäre ja auch schade, wenn er uns irgendwann nicht mehr mit so schönen Bildern beliefern könnte 



brillenboogie schrieb:


> hier mal ein erstes, wenn auch nicht sehr gelungenes bild mit dem speedzone:



  Doch, das ist sehr gelungen 



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Männlicher Drop



Aber Hallo!!!


----------



## McFussel (20. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Doch lernfähig der Bub.  Wäre ja auch schade, wenn er uns irgendwann nicht mehr mit so schönen Bildern beliefern könnte



Ganz ehrlich? Er weiss genau was er macht....und: Er KANN das, was er macht...muss gleich mal meine Kinnlade suchen gehen, die hab ich glaub ich bei den 2Tagen mit Ihm irgendwo beim Staunen verloren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (20. September 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Er weiss genau was er macht....und: Er KANN das, was er macht...muss gleich mal meine Kinnlade suchen gehen, die hab ich glaub ich bei den 2Tagen mit Ihm irgendwo beim Staunen verloren!



Das bezweifel ich auch gar nicht. Wäre schlimm, wenn es nicht so wäre  

Es gibt halt immer Variablen, die man nicht beeinflussen kann. Was ist wenn so ein Steinbrocken mal nicht so stabil daliegt, wie es aussieht? 
Drum sind Schützer im Falle des Fallens ^^ nie verkehrt!


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2012)

Bei dem drop würde mein Kopf schon "näääää" sagen  ... wobei .. wenn man mal über die Kante ist, läuft es eh immer irgendwie von selbst


----------



## sirios (20. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Bei dem drop würde mein Kopf schon "näääää" sagen  ... wobei .. wenn man mal über die Kante ist, läuft es eh immer irgendwie von selbst



daneben gibt es auch noch den hier





Bisher hab ich mich an den großen in Ottweiler noch nicht rangetraut . Hab da hin und wieder mal an der Kante Maß genommen aber bisher konnte ich mich nie überwinden


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Bei dem drop würde mein Kopf schon "näääää" sagen  ... wobei .. wenn man mal über die Kante ist, läuft es eh immer irgendwie von selbst



Seh ich auch so


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2012)

Der Kleinere schaut ganz cool aus  .. darfst nur keinen Nosedive machen .. sonst haut dich die Wurzel übern Lenker 

Mir reichen schon  die Hansis und die kleinen Gap`s in Osternohe 
Die Tables auf der DH dort sind auch äußerst nett .. an den Wiesensprung mach ich mich mal nächste Saison  *hrhr* ..


----------



## sirios (20. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der Kleinere schaut ganz cool aus  .. darfst nur keinen Nosedive machen .. sonst haut dich die Wurzel übern Lenker



Jo der ist echt nett zu fahren ! Übrigens musste ich gezwungen durch nen Fahrfehler auch mal über die Wurzel drüber... war aber nicht so schlimm, merkt man gar nicht


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2012)

Naja mit dem Strive hast ja auch ein ordentliches Fahrwerk 

Hatten wir zwar glaube ich schon, aber der macht auch Laune *g* .. bei dem ist: mehr Speed = mehr Spass


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Oh...den kenn ich zu gut!


----------



## swoosh999 (20. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Strive hast ja auch ein ordentliches Fahrwerk
> 
> Hatten wir zwar glaube ich schon, aber der macht auch Laune *g* .. bei dem ist: mehr Speed = mehr Spass



Ganz links wäre der richtige weg gewesen


----------



## simdiem (20. September 2012)

So ich habe mir nun auch endlich mal die Zeit genommen ein neues Video zu schneiden. Bikepark ist Beerfelden. 

In dem Video fahre ich drei Strecken: Red Bridge, Black Wall und Green Bomb. Und mittlerweile auch ohne Chickenways 

Lohnt sich in HD zu schauen. 

Auch habe ich den Wunsch aufgegriffen, dass der Kameraton mehr zur Geltung kommen soll.

Viel Spass:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23860/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (20. September 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Ganz links wäre der richtige weg gewesen



den trau ich mich net


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. September 2012)

Na komm, wenn jetz hier jeder seine Drops postet mach ich mal mit


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

das is doch der Gleiche wie Brillenboogie  schönes Ding


----------



## sirios (21. September 2012)

Hier stand mist !
 @der_erce: Done


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

@sirios Lösch doch das Zitat, der Post is anscheinend schon weg. Edit: Dankööö 
   @simdiem echt gut gefahren, aber die Musik is mal so gar nicht mein Fall und passt meiner Meinung auch nicht zu dem schnittarmen Video. Da hätte es etwas ruhiges, jazziges, flowiges schon eher getan. Das Bild vom Bike am Anfang is nett gedacht, hättest aber genausogut filmen können  .. Keep on, wird schon.
   @Mithras....unser Ziel für nächstes Jahr?


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (21. September 2012)

Kein Drop aber auch im Saarland 



​


----------



## Chiado (21. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> So ich habe mir nun auch endlich mal die Zeit genommen ein neues Video zu schneiden. Bikepark ist Beerfelden.
> 
> In dem Video fahre ich drei Strecken: Red Bridge, Black Wall und Green Bomb. Und mittlerweile auch ohne Chickenways
> 
> ...



Schön gefahren simdiem. Über die musikalische Untermalung müßen wir uns aber nochmal unterhalten 

Muß nach meiner auskurierten Verletzung doch auch mal in Beerfelden vorbei schauen. Also im Frühjahr.


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

Hmm für nächstes Jahr hätt ich gern den Wiesendrop auf der DH  .. wenn man den einigermaßen weit hinbekommt, sollte auch das Krokogap klappen *gg*


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Ist das der ziemlich am Ende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (21. September 2012)

geradezu inflationär ist das mit den otw drop bildern hier !


----------



## sirios (21. September 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Na komm, wenn jetz hier jeder seine Drops postet mach ich mal mit



Dachte "Drops" wären was zum lutschen


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Der Klassiker Drops 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ReRoE5b2Rw"]Droopy / Tom & Jerry: Droopys GlÃ¼cksbringer / Der MÃ¤usepilot - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## swoosh999 (21. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hmm für nächstes Jahr hätt ich gern den Wiesendrop auf der DH  .. wenn man den einigermaßen weit hinbekommt, sollte auch das Krokogap klappen *gg*



oha  mit dem wiesensprung wünsche ich schon mal viel spaß 
der braucht eine weite von 8-10 metern für ne ordentliche landung !
da ist der große kroko mit seinen 4 metern harmlos.

muss allerdings dazusagen: den wiesensprung bin ich noch nicht und werde mich auch nächstes jahr hüten 

zur zeit ist eh pause: ac-gelenk kaputt


----------



## tical2000 (21. September 2012)

Dann gibt's halt auch noch einen von mir...


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

@ tical2000

sehr schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> oha  mit dem wiesensprung wünsche ich schon mal viel spaß
> der braucht eine weite von 8-10 metern für ne ordentliche landung !
> da ist der große kroko mit seinen 4 metern harmlos.
> 
> ...



Das Kroko ist das wo man die 3 möglichkeiten hat oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Combo Breaker 

Kein Drop, aber ein kleiner Kicker


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Egal...alles is nice


----------



## sirios (21. September 2012)

Leute, arbeitet doch mal was !


----------



## martin82 (21. September 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Leute, arbeitet doch mal was !


 
Mach ich nebenbei


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Mach ich nebenbei



ich auch. 
 @martin82:  3 Brüda?


----------



## tical2000 (21. September 2012)

@ Freerider1504: THX!


----------



## Boardi05 (21. September 2012)

@Martin Geiles bild!


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

hab Spätschicht  .. @ Erce, ja das rechte Gap auf meinem Pic is das Kroko ..

@ swoosh999 .. ok überzeugt .. dann versuch ich mich doch erstmal an *kürzerem* ... weil 8-10m is schon knackig ... beim großen Krokodil macht mir neben der Weite noch die Höhe zu schaffen ... so weit überm Boden und dann noch mit Loch dazwischen .. da hab ich Bammel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. September 2012)

Wir waren doch bei Drop /Gap Bildern... :
Willingen, schon ein bisschen länger her:


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

@ der.bergsteiger:

Geiles Bild


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

Mein erster Versuch mich selbst zu filmen:


----------



## Mithras (22. September 2012)

läuft


----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Gelungen wie ich finde


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> läuft


 
Danke 

War echt anstrengend, musste ungefähr 30 Abfahrten machen und es war extrem warm


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Gelungen wie ich finde


 
Auch dir ein Danke


----------



## Mithras (22. September 2012)

30 ... krass  ... ne Kamera würd mir auch taugen, aber ich glaube ein Lampenset noch eher .. hab irgendwie Bock auf Nightride


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

Nightride ist immer geil, aber irgendwie auch seltsam. Die kleinsten Sprünge kommen mir da immer riesig vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. September 2012)

aus Mangel an Beleuchtung war ich noch nie Nachts mitm MTB unterwegs ...nur immer zu Fuß ohne Licht, bei der guten alten Bundeswehr


----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Etwas Wartezeit einkalkulieren, dann bewegt sich das Bild auch


----------



## der_erce (22. September 2012)

@Freerider1504 Cool geworden. 30 Abfahrten kann ich mir aber auch vorstellen  @Mithras Haha..hast wohl Lampenfieber  @sirios netter Sprung


----------



## Antilles (22. September 2012)

Stromberg:-D
whooohooo ich kann glaub ich auch bewegte bilders^^ auch wenn wir die hier schon hatten


----------



## der_erce (22. September 2012)

lol...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

schöne bewegte Bilder 

  @_der_erce_:

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Die letzten Tage und Wochen ist ja hier echt Hochbetrieb, find ich klasse


----------



## der_erce (22. September 2012)

An Kommentaren oder Bildern?


----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Sowohl als auch


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2012)

es soll ja auch leute geben, die ihre beine vor der landung ausstrecken und so das abfedern nicht zu 100% dem rad überlassen 

Wenn ich i.wo droppe nutz ich meist weniger federweg, als bei so wurzel geballer.


----------



## Antilles (23. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> es soll ja auch leute geben, die ihre beine vor der landung ausstrecken und so das abfedern nicht zu 100% dem rad überlassen
> 
> Wenn ich i.wo droppe nutz ich meist weniger federweg, als bei so wurzel geballer.


? bezieht sich das auf mich? oder um die drops weiter oben?


----------



## sirios (23. September 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> ? bezieht sich das auf mich? oder um die drops weiter oben?



also mich kann er nicht meinen, ich lande ja IMMER elfengleich und total sanft...


----------



## ASQ (23. September 2012)

Segway Slalom *hehehe

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om-XILjdZc8"]Segway Slalom with Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 and GoPro HD Hero 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. September 2012)

asq schrieb:


> segway slalom *hehehe
> 
> segway slalom with canyon nerve am 7.0 and gopro hd hero 2 - youtube



:d


----------



## Totoxl (23. September 2012)




----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> ? bezieht sich das auf mich? oder um die drops weiter oben?


sowohl als auch. Kann sein das die fotos alle unvorteilhaft sind, aber viele sehen in der luft aus wie'n kartoffelsack.  

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen, ich hab nur begrenzt ahnung vom springen. Ist mir in letzter zeit aber schon desöfteren aufgefallen. 

also keep on riding. 

ich war heute noch mal über 2800, aber diesmal ohne begleitung und ohne kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. September 2012)

Das ist die Kunst beim Springen .. den Kartoffelsack in die Luft bekommen ^^ ..


----------



## swoosh999 (23. September 2012)

ASQ schrieb:


> Segway Slalom *hehehe
> 
> Segway Slalom with Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 and GoPro HD Hero 2 - YouTube



krass..gibt uns mehr davon


----------



## jedy (23. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das ist die Kunst beim Springen .. den Kartoffelsack in die Luft bekommen ^^ ..


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


>


Wow!


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

ASQ schrieb:


> Segway Slalom *hehehe
> 
> Segway Slalom with Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 and GoPro HD Hero 2 - YouTube



lol, aber der letzte wäre der richtig interessante gewesen


----------



## martin82 (24. September 2012)

@FloImSchnee: danke

zufällig jemand ende der Woche und Wochenende in Südtirol (Bozen, Brixen etc) unterwegs, habe frei ....


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


> @FloImSchnee: danke
> 
> zufällig jemand ende der Woche und Wochenende in Südtirol (Bozen, Brixen etc) unterwegs, habe frei ....



Dieses WE Bozen und Umgebung, nächstes dann in Brixen


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Tourque in Bewegung


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

Is ja krass dass dort schon kaum mehr Blätter an den Bäumen hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (24. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Tourque in Bewegung



auf was ist deine gopro ausgerichtet?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Auf nichts, die lief nicht.


----------



## Get_down (24. September 2012)

Mein Recap von Saalbach: 
Milka-Line: Lame
Panoramatrail: kein Panorama, ganz leichte Gehrinerschütterung und irgendwas mim Schlüsselbein
Hacklbergtrail: anstrengend, komische miese Stufen vor der ersten Strassenüberquerung und matschig wie Hölle
X-Line: Hacklig, rutschig, Wurzel-Fels-Baumstumpf-Stufen in Kurven, nasse Gummimatten auf denen man einen Shore runterschlittert und Nordwest-Deutsche Enduristen die mich den 1 einhalb Monate fahrenden Downhiller auslachen, aber dann selber mehr den Trail runtertragen als wir... :kotz:

Hat mich jetz nicht umgehaun, war mehr Tortur als Bikepark....


----------



## sirios (24. September 2012)

Mit Matsch muss man um diese Jahreszeit da rechnen. empfehle dir nächstes Mal früher zu fahren . 

Dass die Trails da hinten anstrengend sind ist wohl klar , aber der Hacklbergtrail ist einfach nur geil 

Die Milkaline ist eigentlich ganz nett, gerade wenn man noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat und mit etwas Speed macht die auch Spass.

Die Xline war im oberen Bereich sehr geil zu fahren. Nach der Mittelstation jedoch wurde es richtig heftig mit Wurzeln und Matsch...war echt extrem grenzwertig aber fürs nächste mal weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## ASQ (24. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol, aber der letzte wäre der richtig interessante gewesen


Nääääääää, ich gefährde doch keine Radfahrer  (siehe rechts im Bild)


----------



## Eisbein (24. September 2012)

naja, grade im juli ists hier sehr feucht. Da ist der August/september schon sicherer.

Aber generell finde ich künstlich schwer gemachte strecken total scheißig zu fahren. Bestes Beispiel: Nordketten Singletrail. 

Ich fahr echt gerne Technisch und auch recht sicher S4, aber der Nordkettentrail hat mich so abgenervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (24. September 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Mein Recap von Saalbach:
> ... :kotz:
> 
> Hat mich jetz nicht umgehaun, war mehr Tortur als Bikepark....





sorry, aber ich fand dein recap wirklich amüsant. du bist halt der erste (deutsche), der über saalbach und besonders über den hacklbergtrail nicht extrem begeistert geschrieben hat



sirios schrieb:


> Mit Matsch muss man um diese Jahreszeit da rechnen. empfehle dir nächstes Mal früher zu fahren



naja... ich würds umformulieren "mit matsch musst in saalbach immer rechnen". ich war jetzt wirklich schon seehr oft dort, und das mehrmals im jahr. und es war nur ein einziges mal staubtrocken - letztes jahr mitte september. bzw ende august auch bei einem verlängerten wochenende in leogang

und auch die einheimischen habens bestätigt: bestes wetter & geringster niederschlag in saalbach-hinterglemm ist im september!

egal, das paket mit der jokercard verbunden mit günstigen unterkünften macht das gebiet immer zu einem lohnenswerten ausflug sowohl für den tourenbiker wie auch für den bikepark-begeisterten...

um dem thread gerecht zu werden, erlaube ich mir wieder mein vid von meinem letzten kurztrip in diesem gebiet zu posten:


----------



## DiscoDuDe (25. September 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Mein Recap von Saalbach:
> Milka-Line: Lame
> Panoramatrail: kein Panorama, ganz leichte Gehrinerschütterung und irgendwas mim Schlüsselbein
> Hacklbergtrail: anstrengend, komische miese Stufen vor der ersten Strassenüberquerung und matschig wie Hölle
> ...



üben üben üben üben! und das ist halt teilweise so das man dann rumpelige strecken hat, vielleicht solltest mal sowas wie den flowtrail in stromberg prodbieren


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. September 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> üben üben üben üben! und das ist halt teilweise so das man dann rumpelige strecken hat, vielleicht solltest mal sowas wie den flowtrail in stromberg prodbieren


 
Oder du fährst mal in den Bikepark Samerberg, der ist nicht so schwierig zu fahren


----------



## Mithras (25. September 2012)

pass da aber auf die Kühe auf


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. September 2012)

Strada degli Alpi




Am Griessee Richtung Cornopass unterwegs


Strada degli Alpi - die Strada alta Bedretto


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. September 2012)

@*RedOrbiter*

Sehr schöne Landschaft, da wäre ich jetzt auch gern


----------



## Boardi05 (25. September 2012)

Tolle runde, haste da vllt ne gpx datei? WÜrd mich drüber freuen

Bilder sind echt klasse und die bauwerke bei euch in der schweiz sind auch einfach top!


----------



## Get_down (25. September 2012)

He so schlecht dass ich nochmal nach Samerberg muss bin ich nicht ^^  Ne, ich mag ja verblockte Tracks, aber diese engen Kurven und die grossen Stufen sind unnötig -.-
Und den Hacklberg find ich witzig bis auf eben diese eine Stelle.... Mal sehn ob ich mal n Vid finde


----------



## mlb (25. September 2012)

Letzten Sonntag Lac Blanc...









...gemütliches Saisonende


----------



## Get_down (25. September 2012)

Taugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (25. September 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Mein Recap von Saalbach:
> Milka-Line: Lame
> Panoramatrail: kein Panorama, ganz leichte Gehrinerschütterung und irgendwas mim Schlüsselbein
> Hacklbergtrail: anstrengend, komische miese Stufen vor der ersten Strassenüberquerung und matschig wie Hölle
> ...



hacklberg ist im oberen trail einfach grandios und unser vermieter meinte, dass es im nächsten jahr ein verbindungsstück für den mittleren forstautobahnteil geben soll.

x-line ist halt hammer anspruchsvoll, vor allem bei nässe und im unteren teil - aber geil, dass es sie gibt


----------



## Xah88 (25. September 2012)

Wie kann man Saalbach nicht mögen ...back to the roots, oder nein, lieber ohne roots....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. September 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Mein Recap von Saalbach:
> Milka-Line: Lame
> Panoramatrail: kein Panorama, ganz leichte Gehrinerschütterung und irgendwas mim Schlüsselbein
> Hacklbergtrail: anstrengend, komische miese Stufen vor der ersten Strassenüberquerung und matschig wie Hölle
> ...



Warst du in dem richtigen Saalbach???
Ich mein in dem Saalbach in dem wir auch fast alle waren und es alle total geil finden???


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. September 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag Lac Blanc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da war ich doch auch da

Leider nur für 3,5 Abfahrten...auf der 4. hab ich den vorderen Muddy Mary an nem Fels aufgeschlitzt UND oh Wunder Ersatzmary lag zuhause in der Werkstatt


----------



## monkey10 (26. September 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag Lac Blanc...



wie groß bist du und welche rahmengröße fährst du?



> ...gemütliches Saisonende



geht doch noch 1-2 monate


----------



## mlb (26. September 2012)

Bin 1,89 und fahre L.

Das Saisonende war ja auch nur auf Lac Blanc bezogen, da komm ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr hin


----------



## ricco (26. September 2012)

Dolomiten
3 Zinnen
Canyon AM 6.0
und ich


----------



## Get_down (26. September 2012)

Der Hacklberg is ja auch geil nur es gibt eine Stelle die so unnötig is.... Wenns die X-Line in flüssig gäbe, fände ich sie hammer. Ist die ein Vergleich zur Speedster in Leogang? Die steht nämlich auf der Liste


----------



## jedy (26. September 2012)

wenn du die x-line schlimm findest, solltest du vom speedster tunlichst unten bleiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (27. September 2012)

Canyon Nerve ES on ice, gerührt und geschüttelt. Steiler, stufiger, kurviger Downhill, im Sommer schon eine Herausforderung, eisgefroren nur für Spaßvögel:

26 Sekunden Movie auf Youtube
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPfj9o1W7BQ"]MTB Crash - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## monkey10 (27. September 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve ES on ice, gerührt und geschüttelt. Steiler, stufiger, kurviger Downhill, im Sommer schon eine Herausforderung, eisgefroren nur für Spaßvögel:
> 
> 26 Sekunden Movie auf Youtube
> MTB Crash - YouTube





du solltest bei so steilen rutschigen abfahrten vermeiden den lenker loszulassen...


----------



## SoundVibration (27. September 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> du solltest bei so steilen rutschigen abfahrten vermeiden den lenker loszulassen...



 Thanks, und glaub' mir, dass war definitiv die beste Alternative im Vergleich zum Baum gerade voraus und nach Sekunden des Begreifens ("he, wo ist der Grip bei Pulverschneedecke und -8°C hartgefrorenem Boden?") durchaus gewollt.


----------



## Get_down (27. September 2012)

Schlimm nicht nur ******** weil langsam und verblockt. Das die zugeschissen mit Wurzeln ist mag ich


----------



## fuschnick (28. September 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (28. September 2012)

@fuschnick:

Das letzte Bild ist richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (28. September 2012)

Stimm ich dir zu!


----------



## Xah88 (29. September 2012)

Nismo und ich waren vor 2 Wochen mal ganz kurz in Stromberg und hatten auf einer Abfahrt die GoPro dabei...da nur eine Abfahrt, ist es recht kurz geworden


----------



## der_erce (30. September 2012)

Ein Tabledance am Ochsenkopf. Hammer Session gewesen. Vor allem sehr anstrengend.


----------



## Mithras (30. September 2012)

Sauber


----------



## der_erce (30. September 2012)

Lag wohl am Fotografen 

HAst du deine schon bekommen?


----------



## Mithras (30. September 2012)

.. Ich hab nur abgedrückt ^^ öhm nö .. die sind ja auf deiner Kamera


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2012)

@der_erce:

Geiles Bild


----------



## der_erce (30. September 2012)

@Mithras, dann check mal email 
 @Freerider1504 Dankööö


----------



## dia-mandt (30. September 2012)

@Xah88

Silversun Pickups 
I like


----------



## Mithras (30. September 2012)

Ochsenkopf, gerade mit Schlafzimmerblick 







thx @der_erce


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

lol...


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Oktober 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

X-Terra Crossduathlon Hamburg Harburg


----------



## Mithras (3. Oktober 2012)

krasse Beinmuskeln


----------



## Mecka-Joe (3. Oktober 2012)

soll ich mir jetzt einen größern Bildschirm kaufen,
damit ich dein Bild im gesamten anschauen kann?


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Oktober 2012)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> soll ich mir jetzt einen größern Bildschirm kaufen,
> damit ich dein Bild im gesamten anschauen kann?



sry, da hab ich den Haken wohl falsch gesetzt


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Oktober 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MeMa (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mein Bein nicht hinüber wäre, wäre ich heute definitiv meinen ersten Drop gesprungen   So hab ich ihn mir dreimal angeschaut, viermal vorgestanden und hab dann lieber die Anlieger und Kicker mitgenommen.

Aber bald...


----------



## sirios (3. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Wenn mein Bein nicht hinüber wäre, wäre ich heute definitiv meinen ersten Drop gesprungen   So hab ich ihn mir dreimal angeschaut, viermal vorgestanden und hab dann lieber die Anlieger und Kicker mitgenommen.
> 
> Aber bald...
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=20121003_160849_anne1w9j1t.jpg



Die Taktik hätte ich vor 2 Wochen auch mal besser verfolgt ...


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2012)

bin grade am durchstöbern der sommer bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Wetter...hatten wir das Bild nicht schon mal?


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2012)

bin mir unsicher, hab bis seite 89 zurückgeschaut und habs nicht gefunden...


----------



## der_erce (4. Oktober 2012)

Auf 88 wärs gewesen vermutlich


----------



## McFussel (4. Oktober 2012)

....also in echt bist Du...na, ich will nicht sagen hübscher....aber zumindest beeindruckender!  

HiHi.....


----------



## tical2000 (4. Oktober 2012)

Mein größter Sprung bislang. Da ging mir schon die Pumpe.


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Mein größter Sprung bislang. Da ging mir schon die Pumpe.



Ui! Wenn man da nicht genug Speed hat, dann kann man sich da ja richtig schön zerhacken ! Gut geflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (4. Oktober 2012)

Albtown lässt grüssen - ist aber echt eine schöne Line darunter!


----------



## der_erce (4. Oktober 2012)

Respääääkt. Wo ist das?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Respääääkt. Wo ist das?


 
Bikepark Albstadt - Castle Trail


----------



## rider_x (6. Oktober 2012)

Der Kollege ist leider nicht so der gute Fotograf


----------



## Mithras (6. Oktober 2012)

öhh .. oO .. me Hänge/schaukelbrücke?!

krass!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Farickte Indiana Jones Nummer


----------



## mlb (6. Oktober 2012)

Home spot in HD


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Oktober 2012)

Hier hab hier auch mal die letzten beiden Tage zusammen geschnitten. Ist mein erstes Video


----------



## sirios (6. Oktober 2012)

Schön hast Du es bei Dir:daumen   sieht aber alles schwer sandig aus, ist sicher kein wirklicher Spaß da hochzukurbeln


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Oktober 2012)

Danke, Sand ist nur Gewohnheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. Oktober 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Danke, Sand ist nur Gewohnheit



Ha, und ich denk mir noch "sieht aus wie bei uns im Reichswald"


----------



## Mithras (7. Oktober 2012)

Da kenne ich aber einige Ecken aus dem Video :-D


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> ....also in echt bist Du...na, ich will nicht sagen hübscher....aber zumindest beeindruckender!
> 
> HiHi.....


nicht nur ich, sondern auch die stelle. Da gings 50cm links von mir senkrecht runter  
Und die felsplatte war fackensteil!


----------



## MeMa (7. Oktober 2012)

Deine Fotos sind schon krass 
Danke nochmal für den "Tipp"... vielleicht klappts ja heute.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2012)

nur mut!

Ich bin in manchen situationen immer noch erstaunt und fange lauthals das lachen an, weil ich nicht glauben kann wie 'leicht' einige sachen gehen. Oder wie krass die reifen grippen.


----------



## MeMa (7. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nur mut!










Autsch


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2012)

Schulterluxation?

ich hab doch extra noch geschrieben: LANGSAM rantasten 

in jedem fall gute besserung!


----------



## MeMa (7. Oktober 2012)

Bis auf nen paar mm Schlüsselbein durch..
Das sind schmerzen... Alter Falter...  
Prellung über dem Beckenknochen und beide Beine blau und grün. 

Ich bin nichtmal steil unterwegs gewesen. War nen Absatz, hab laufen lassen, in einer Kule gelandet, Vorderrad weggerutscht, an einem Stein verkantet und Abflug. Die Jungs natürlich schon unten. Hab da erstmal gelegen und keine Luft mehr bekommen  Bin auf die erste Nacht gespannt... 

ABER: In 4 Monaten geht's weiter


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2012)

Autsch, gute Besserung.

Mir ist mitte August vom Madritschjoch runter auch der Vorderrad weggerutscht, konnte den sturz aber mit ner 2fach rolle abfedern, hatte risen glück, blaues knie und n paar abschürfungen und gut war, GPS und Handy haben den sturz im rucksack auch überlebt, am bike hats zum glück nur den einen griff n bissl zerkratzt.

Bin heut aufm Testival in Brixen das Strive und Nerve 29 gfahren, gestern das Tourqe, sind echt alles tolle Bikes, bin aber schlussendlich doch froh, das AM zu haben, für Touren und leichtes "Waldrasen" einfach ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Bis auf nen paar mm Schlüsselbein durch..
> Das sind schmerzen... Alter Falter...
> Prellung über dem Beckenknochen und beide Beine blau und grün.
> 
> ...



TzTz...ich hab noch vorm Kreuzweg gewarnt und Dir gesagt mach langsam ich zeigs dir...aber NÖÖÖ

Aber jetz im Ernst...Gute Besserung


----------



## MeMa (8. Oktober 2012)

War die zweite tour.
Und mein Fehler.

Alles erfahrungswerte ;-).
In 4 Monaten dann.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2012)

dann hast du aber viel pech gehabt. 

4 Monate halte ich aber für sehr pessimistisch betrachtet. Ich glaub mein Vater war nach 3 wochen wieder arbeiten und konnte nach aller spätestens 8 wochen wieder radfahren. 
Hatte sich auch das schlüsselbein, aber beim rennradfahren, gebrochen.


----------



## MeMa (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir ist der Bruch das Problem. Es kann sein das operiert werden muss. 
Das kann er aber erst in 3-4 Wochen sagen.

2 Monate meinte er wird's auf jedenfall dauern. Da aber zu 70% op ansteht wohl eher 4 monate


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2012)

ohje, mein beileid. Naja nach dem winter biste dann ja wieder fit!

Gute besserung!


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2012)

@MeMa

Gute Besserung, das wird schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (8. Oktober 2012)

In der Regel geht es mit OP aber schneller! Ich habe mir das Schlüsselbein - ja, ihr dürft lachen - mal im Fitnessstudio gebrochen. Dauerte 8 Wochen, weil ich nach 2 Wochen unbedingt wieder joggen gehen musste....stellte sich als keine gute Idee raus!

Schmerzen werden Dein bester Freund....

Aber an der Stelle bricht es nicht mehr


----------



## mssc (8. Oktober 2012)

Da hab ich mit meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch damals scheinbar echt Glück gehabt.... hatte einen zweifachen Bruch und nur 4 Wochen den Rucksackverband. Nach 3 Wochen bin ich das erste Mal joggen gegangen, weil ichs ohne Bewegung nicht ausgehalten habe (war damals vor dem Bruch fast täglich im Fitnesscenter) 

War überhaupt irgendwie "witzig" der Bruch... Motorradunfall gehabt, nach dem aufheben des Motorrads mal getastet wieso die Schulter so schmerzt, eine kleine Beule entdeckt ("jop, da is was hin, ruft mal einer die Rettung?"), dann mit Freunden den Oberkörper aus dem Ledereinteiler befreit (hätten sie mir 100%ig zerschnitten) und am selben Tag wieder aus dem KH und direkt noch zu einem Konzert mitgefahren... 

Die Schmerzen Abends beim Ausziehen des T-Shirts waren aber die schlimmsten meines ganzen bisherigen Lebens.. 


Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## brillenboogie (9. Oktober 2012)

hab mein torque mal in davos/klosters über die wanderwege gescheucht und nen schnelles filmchen draus gebastelt.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

sehr schönes video


----------



## McFussel (9. Oktober 2012)

Da wo der Film aufhört kommen die geilen Stellen des Trails  

Aber Respekt - über den Schotter geflogen


----------



## brillenboogie (9. Oktober 2012)

da kommen noch geile stellen, richtig!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Oktober 2012)

Da werde ich jetzt ganz neidisch 
Hab leider keinen Urlaub mehr....


----------



## der_erce (10. Oktober 2012)

Geil. Die Boxxer mal in etwas anderem Terrain. Wie bist mit dem Lenkeinschlag zurechtgekommen generell? Und was fürn TrackFlipsetting hattest du?


----------



## brillenboogie (10. Oktober 2012)

setting 203 low, wir waren ja auch auf der bündner a line .
lenkeinschlag oftmals am anschlag, versetzen bei dem panzer und 35 % sag eine echte aufgabe!
schön komfortabel auf den teils doch ruppigen trails, aber im vergleich war ich mit meinem enduro in der summe der dinge auf jeden fall besser bedient ausserhalb der fr strecke...


----------



## der_erce (10. Oktober 2012)

Naja, mit der Boxxer hättest auf den Geraden vermutlich im Sitzen fahren können. So ging es mir zumindest am Ochsenkopf so an einigen Stellen mit dem Geröll  ! Aber Versetzen stell ich mir auch extrem vor. Allerdings fahr ich bei solchen steinigen Stellen 203 Hi anstatt Low. den Zentimeter gönn ich mir noch fürs Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns kommt dann dieses Jahr auch noch ein Vid von mir 












Bike-Rider-Gewurschtel:


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2012)

einstimmung auf's wochenende. Wenn ich jetzt da oben wäre, hätte ich oben blau und unter weiß/grau. Aber nein, schaltauge abgerissen...


----------



## simdiem (12. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Bei uns kommt dann dieses Jahr auch noch ein Vid von mir


Wow, sehr schöne Bilder. Vor allem die ersten beiden. 

 @Eisbein: Hast du dir etwa kein Ersatzschaltauge auf Lager gelegt?


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2012)

ach wozu denn. Sowas geht doch niiiiiiiiee kaputt. Fahr doch ein shadow schaltwerk


----------



## McFussel (12. Oktober 2012)

Lieferung erfolgt heute Abend!  Alles schon in der großen Werkzeugkiste drin....ist fast wie eine Frauenhandtasche!


Hoffentlich überlebe ich das WE!  Eisbein macht mich sicher fertig!!!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MeMa (14. Oktober 2012)

Du schon wieder 
Gutes Foto


----------



## Balu. (14. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ach wozu denn. Sowas geht doch niiiiiiiiee kaputt. Fahr doch ein shadow schaltwerk



Du hast ja auch ein 12er Schaltauge, meins ist auch noch nicht kaputt gegangen. Die Schaltaugen die ich mir auf Anraten von Canyon damals mitbestellt hatte liegen immer noch im Keller bzw. Camelbak.


----------



## Mithras (14. Oktober 2012)

die vom Nerve brechen schon vom anschauen ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke an Eisbein - 2 Hammer Tage....sitze immer noch im Sattel....Torque hat sich super geschlagen...


----------



## Eisbein (15. Oktober 2012)

bisschen windanfällig ist das torque wenns im sturm auf den schultern liegt


----------



## McFussel (15. Oktober 2012)

Liegt nur daran, weil Deine Speichen so verbogen sind! Ich hätte mit den Messerspeichen bestimmt fliegen können, aber dann wäre der Trail so schnell zu Ende gewesen!


----------



## SoundVibration (17. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10S1MgO7dR4"]Mountain Bike Late Summer Dance - MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

Genußtour an einem der letzten Spätsommertage. Große Freude am Wald, an den Bikes, den Trails und den Aachener Fritten (Café de Frites). Canyon Nerve AM, Canyon Nerve ES, Liteville 301 und wir. Was für ein geniales Hobby .


----------



## Kolja_ (18. Oktober 2012)

"Dieses Video ist privat.
Das tut uns leid."


----------



## der_erce (18. Oktober 2012)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> "Dieses Video ist privat.
> Das tut uns leid."




I second that..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (18. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> I second that..........



Sorry Gemeinde, ich musste es auf Freundeswunsch noch mal minimal korrigieren  
Der neue Cut lädt gerade hoch, und dann melde ich mich noch mal bei Euch.
Bis bald
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (19. Oktober 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Sorry Gemeinde, ich musste es auf Freundeswunsch noch mal minimal korrigieren
> Der neue Cut lädt gerade hoch, und dann melde ich mich noch mal bei Euch.
> Bis bald
> SV



So, bald ist jetzt und hier ist der höher aufgelöste Film (720 p), am besten mit Kopfhörer 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfOs8kJAmM"]Mountain Bike Late Summer Dance - MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]
Viel Spaß
SV


----------



## AmeKi (19. Oktober 2012)

Dann möcht ich auch mal...


----------



## der_erce (19. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Video - Cooles Bild


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Oktober 2012)

@AmeKi

Schönes Bild, schöne Perspektive.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2012)

Saisonabschluss Davos/Klosters


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Oktober 2012)

@Mettwurst82

Extrem geile Bilder


----------



## simdiem (21. Oktober 2012)

@Mettwurst82

Jammi, sehr lecker  

Das weckt Erinnerungen an letztes Jahr im Sommer , wo ich noch mitm AM in Davos war...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke  Die Gegend ist einfach ein Traum und unglaublich vielfältig, auch wenn ich heute den ganzen Tag nur ein und denselben Trail geknattert bin


----------



## Mithras (21. Oktober 2012)

Wiederholung bringt Perfektion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (22. Oktober 2012)

mega!!!


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2012)

Fettes wochenende gehabt. Das war def. kein kindergebrutstag, aber sehr geil!

Linie erkennt man ja bestens


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Wiederholung bringt Perfektion



Naja, also so 2,758 Mal muss ich ihn dann schon noch fahren...


----------



## McFussel (22. Oktober 2012)

@Eisbein: Hammer....wie immer...und immer....und immer immer.....und immer immer immer.....

Jetzt fall doch endlich mal harmlos um....


----------



## Nill (22. Oktober 2012)

Linien Suche am Geiskopf - Man das Bike macht Laune 


Bilder dazu KLICK MICH


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)




----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2012)

Also die Bilder finde ich richtig richtig gut! Vorallem auch das, wo du im Anlieger liegst und die herbstlichen Bäume im Hintergrund von der Sonne so perfekt angestrahlt sind!!


----------



## Mithras (23. Oktober 2012)

Nill.. sehr geil .. bin die auch mal runter gehumpelt .. die hats *finde ich* schon in sich ...


----------



## Nill (23. Oktober 2012)

dank euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2012)




----------



## monkey10 (24. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht das letzte mal bei warmen Wetter & tollem Spätnachmittagslicht am Hausberg:






Hiking





weit über den Wolken





Pure Flow





Step Aerobic





Suchbild: Wer findet den Biker?


----------



## luxaltera (24. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J90Z-_KkgsI"]Geisskopf - Flow Country Oct2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Noch eins nur vom Flow Country am Geisskopf mit meinem FRX Dropzone...


----------



## soeckel (25. Oktober 2012)

Inversion-Shot:


----------



## Nill (25. Oktober 2012)

sehr schöne Fotos über mir 

ich vermisse die Berge ;( ... hier in Berlin wird es nur kälter ..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nice soeckel.
Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoPe. (25. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MasterJD (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein AL über den Wolken


----------



## xyzHero (25. Oktober 2012)

MoPe. schrieb:


>



Letzte Abfahrt Stadwald KO 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MoPe. (25. Oktober 2012)

Jop 
Durch Zufall gefunden


----------



## soeckel (25. Oktober 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nice soeckel.
> Wo ist das?



Garmisch!


----------



## Eisbein (26. Oktober 2012)

mäßig sinnvoll aber spaßig:


----------



## Caspar720 (27. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Linien Suche am Geiskopf - Man das Bike macht Laune
> 
> 
> Bilder dazu KLICK MICH



Jo war ein sehr geiler Tag. Geisskopf macht einfach echt Laune, egal welche Strecke. 
Cooles Video und Photo, Nils


----------



## Nill (27. Oktober 2012)

Dank dir 

das Wetter wird ja jetzt ganz schön bescheiden ....

-------

Die Idee mit dem Seil um die Hüfte hatte ein Kumpel auch mal, aber hab sie noch nie umgesetzt gesehen  Klasse !! Es gibt auch andere Verrückte die auf sowas kommen


----------



## SoundVibration (29. Oktober 2012)

Canyon Nerve ES 6 und Canyon Nerve XC 8 


Mitschnitt einer Bike-Tour aus der Pfalz von Deutschland bis nach Frankreich: Soweit mir bekannt ist (war unbedarfter Mitfahrer), waren diese Wegpunkte dabei: Wegelnburg + Maidenbrunnen + Hohenburg + Burgruine Löwenstein + Felsenpfad + Burgruine Fleckenstein + Sauertal + Froensburg + Col de Hichtenbach + Wegspinne + Zigeunerfelsen + Wanderparkplatz am Klingelfelsen + Burgruine Wasigenstein + Col du Maimont + Blumenstein + Wengelsbacher Hals + Wengelsbach. Ca. 50 km und gut über 1000 HM habe ich in Erinnerung, einige laaaange schweißtreibende Uphills, auskühlende anstrengende Downhills, grandiose Aussicht, technische Trails mit großen Sandsteinfelsen und Wurzeln. Einige wenige sehr kurze Tragepassagen (da ging wirklich nichts . Leider kein blauer Himmel (hätte dem Film gut getan) und recht kühl, aber immerhin ohne Regen (ein paar Tage vor dem Wasgau Marathon). Recht spät im Jahr, dafür vorbei an Pilzkolonien und über Eßkastanien  Fazit: Absolut empfehlenswert in der Nachsaison, weil bis auf paar Touristen an zwei, drei Hotspots absolut ruhige Trails.


----------



## rmfausi (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo SoundVibration,
die Tour sieht spassig aus.  Hast du die aus einem GPS-Tourentouren Portal oder selbst zusammen gestellt? Wenn es möglich ist könnte ich evtl. ein GPX Track davon bekommen?

Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Oktober 2012)

Viele Grüße aus dem Schnee von meinemTorque und mir!


----------



## MeMa (29. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Video 
Die Musik gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Nill (29. Oktober 2012)

bleib mir bloß weg mit dem Schnee ..... oh man es wird kalt !! 

Schönes Ding


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2012)

hier, mal was aus dem sommer:
(wobei es da auch nicht wärmer war als jetzt draußen)





und von etwas weiter weg:


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Oktober 2012)

Schnee ist das geilste was es gibt!


----------



## MeMa (30. Oktober 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Schnee ist das geilste was es gibt!



Ohhhhh ja


----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo?! Wir sind hier im fahrradforum. Da hat schnee nichts zu suchen. 

Wenn schnee dann mit bike nur in diese verbindung:


----------



## MeMa (30. Oktober 2012)

darum geht es doch 
schnee + bike = 
_______________________

schickes foddo mal wieder.
freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr


----------



## McFussel (30. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hallo?! Wir sind hier im fahrradforum. Da hat schnee nichts zu suchen.



Meister N. aus I. : Das klären wir mal auf der Piste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Meister N. aus I. : Das klären wir mal auf der Piste!



müssen wir nicht, da ist ja klar wer der chef ist


----------



## McFussel (30. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> müssen wir nicht, da ist ja klar wer der chef ist





Eigentlich - da Du ja jetzt quasi erleuchtet bist - sollten wir mal Nachts auf ner Piste Biken gehen!


----------



## monkey10 (1. November 2012)

heut das erste mal im schnee gespielt:
































ach ja: mein gorillapod ist leider ein schlechterer fotograf als alle sonstige mitfahrer


----------



## Nill (1. November 2012)

schick 

Der erste Schnee macht immer noch Spaß.....hoffe das es nicht schnell überfriert


----------



## Scott Freerider (1. November 2012)

Leider recht bescheidene Quali....


----------



## der.bergsteiger (1. November 2012)

Stromberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubxx (1. November 2012)

Na die Quali ist ...doch nicht so schlecht


----------



## Nill (1. November 2012)

schei$$ Quali - Super Action  

Ich glaube die Stromberg Trails muss ich auch mal besuchen


----------



## Get_down (2. November 2012)

*hust* Werbung hust*
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/64531-canyon-torque-frx-6-0-rahmen


----------



## SoundVibration (4. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL9mlq_1dtg"]DreilÃ¤ndereck Clips Mountainbike MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sekundenkurze Schnipsel als Zusammenschnitt kleinerer Touren, die nicht genügend Material für einen Einzelfilm hergaben. Canyon Nerve ES, Canyon Nerve AM 9, Canyon Nerve AM 8, Liteville 301,

HD-Version kommt vielleicht noch. Der Upload ist für uns Innenstädter die Hölle (zu viele Stundenten im Viertel / limitierte DSL Speed) 

Have fun
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (4. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo SoundVibration,
> die Tour sieht spassig aus.  Hast du die aus einem GPS-Tourentouren Portal oder selbst zusammen gestellt? Wenn es möglich ist könnte ich evtl. ein GPX Track davon bekommen?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.



Uahhh, tut mir so leid, wir hatten kein GPS-Recorder dabei dieses mal. Aber google mal nach 7-Burgen-Tour und Dahner Felsenland, und Du findest GPS Tracks, ganz sicher, ich habe ja nach der Tour auch versucht, das nachzuvollziehen und bin drauf gestoßen.
Sorry ...
SV


----------



## Xah88 (4. November 2012)

Da ich kränklich im Bett liege und die Zeit mit Videos schneiden besser genutzt ist, als TV zu schauen, habe ich die Erlebnisse aus 2012 mal zusammengefasst:


Wenn es euch gefällt, wäre ein Like natürlich Klasse


----------



## SoundVibration (4. November 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> HD-Version kommt vielleicht noch. Der Upload ist für uns Innenstädter die Hölle (zu viele Stundenten im Viertel / limitierte DSL Speed)
> Have fun
> SV



Siehe oben: Wer es etwas schärfer sehen will ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co1Ll9KN3Yg"]DreilÃ¤ndereck-Clips HD, Mountainbike MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]
Gruß
SV


----------



## Mithras (4. November 2012)

@ Xah88 sehr geiles Vid, gefällt mir .. schöne Mukke .. Benny Hill für die Outtakes is auch nice


----------



## fibbs (5. November 2012)

Hi!

Hier mal was vom Wendelstein:


----------



## simdiem (5. November 2012)

@Xah88 Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2012)

Endo in luftiger höhe.


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. November 2012)

Okt/Nov




Piz Calmut




Axentrail am Tellen




Hoch Ybrig

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## SoundVibration (6. November 2012)

Das schlechte Wetter hat provoziert, dass noch ein Video entstanden ist:
Eifel Downhill / Waldautobahn + Aachener Stadtwald Nightride am Dreiländereck + Matschetour am Bachlauf. Sekundenkurze Schnipsel als Zusammenschnitt kleinerer Touren, die nicht genügend Material für einen Einzelfilm hergaben. 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich. Bitte wenn es geht Kopfhörer aufziehen und Pegel rauf für Matschespritzer, Reifenrubbeln, Dämpferklappern, und fetten Sound.
Gruß
SV

http://youtu.be/GnMvxbRAHx0&ap=%26fmt=18

oder HD direkt anwählen

http://youtu.be/GnMvxbRAHx0?hd=1


----------



## sundawn77 (7. November 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Das schlechte Wetter hat provoziert, dass noch ein Video entstanden ist:
> Eifel Downhill / Waldautobahn + Aachener Stadtwald Nightride am Dreiländereck + Matschetour am Bachlauf. Sekundenkurze Schnipsel als Zusammenschnitt kleinerer Touren, die nicht genügend Material für einen Einzelfilm hergaben.
> Viel Spaß wünsche ich. Bitte wenn es geht Kopfhörer aufziehen und Pegel rauf für Matschespritzer, Reifenrubbeln, Dämpferklappern, und fetten Sound.
> Gruß
> ...



Sieht nach richtig viel Spass aus, wo genau in der Eifel ist das?
Hast Du zu so einer Runde GPX-Daten?


----------



## sundawn77 (8. November 2012)

Ich find Tibors altes Torque ziemlich fett, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Darüber dass das Bike funktioniert gibt es aber wohl keine Zweifel ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2012)

BILDER!!!! 

-> Suchbild:

cooler trail war das.


----------



## sundawn77 (8. November 2012)

sowas macht Spaß?


----------



## MeMa (8. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> sowas macht Spaß?



wenn man es fahren kann -> bestimmt!


----------



## sundawn77 (8. November 2012)

bin ein ähnliches Stück oberhalb von Ischgl Richtung Fuorcla Val Gronda gefahren, bzw habe es probiert...ist nicht meins, ging aber auch bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2012)

war für mich im gewissen maße flowig. 

Vorher war der weg noch viel "blockwerkiger". 

Und was man da sieht, ist jetzt nicht wirklich schwierig.


----------



## sundawn77 (8. November 2012)

ich nehm mein Post zurück ;-)
hab grade erst gesehen , dass da Wege lang laufen...dachte Du fährst rechts runter...


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> ich nehm mein Post zurück ;-)
> hab grade erst gesehen , dass da Wege lang laufen...dachte Du fährst rechts runter...


So sah es die halbe stunde davor aus


----------



## MeMa (8. November 2012)

Ich werd gestalked   *insider*


----------



## sundawn77 (8. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> So sah es die halbe stunde davor aus



Du bist echt schmerzfrei


----------



## McFussel (8. November 2012)

Ist er....   Mitfahren macht auch schmerzfrei...und infiziert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (8. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geiles Bike. Gefällt mir wirklich gut.




Nur der wilde Mix aus roten, orangenen und mittendrin Eloxalteilen und Schriftzügen finde ich ein klassisches "Too-much".

Beste Grüße


----------



## jedy (8. November 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Nur der wilde Mix aus roten, orangenen und mittendrin Eloxalteilen und Schriftzügen finde ich ein klassisches "Too-much".
> 
> Beste Grüße



du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## SoundVibration (8. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Sieht nach richtig viel Spass aus, wo genau in der Eifel ist das?
> Hast Du zu so einer Runde GPX-Daten?



Hey, vielen Dank. Na, stopp doch den Film bei dem Google Maps-Bild, der Ort fängt mit Vosse an und hört mit nack auf  dort geht es runter bis nach Simonskall. Gerade die Tour bin ich ohne GPS einem Freund hinterher gefahren. Du wirst es aber finden, wenn Du etwas suchst! Schau bei Google Maps/Earth.
Gruß und viel Spaß
SV


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus der seele



Mir auch


----------



## Nill (9. November 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus der seele





schbiker schrieb:


> Mir auch




zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten  - Und Geschmäcker sind bekanntlichja verschieden 

PS: DIe Gabel sieht der Hammer aus  - wird die vllt einzeln veräußert ?

Aber eines wollen wir glaube ich alle sehen: Action Bilder !! (also hoffe ich  ) 






Gruß Nill


----------



## der_erce (9. November 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> @Bikerhasi (oder mods): Bitte lösche deinen Beitrag, hat hier nichts zu suchen. Hab jetzt in 6 abonnierten Threads 8x dein Bike bzw den gleichen Beitrag sehen müssen.
> 
> Das ist einfach zuviel . Wenn schon, dann poste ein Action-Foto mit deinem Torque mit einem _dezenten_ Hinweis, das du es abgeben würdest.
> 
> @der_erce: abgesehen davon, dass man pics nicht zitieren sollte (schon gar nicht wenn sie auf der gleichen seite gepostet werden), nehm ich mal an, dass du ihn mit deinem Beitrag unterstützen willst. Bitte nimm das raus, auch wenn das ein guter Freund von dir sein sollte



Öhm..ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen aber ich werd nichts dergleichen tun. Ich kenn ihn nicht, und will mit dem Beitrag nichts unterstützen. Mir gefällt es einfach. Du hast vielleicht recht, dass es hier nicht gerade viel Action hat, aber geh mal durch die Bildergalerien, da wird immer wieder ein Bild zitiert. Zudem würd ich gern wissen wo das steht, dass man keine Bilder zitieren soll? 
Und im Übrigen werden, auch hier im CanyonForum Bilder an Orten gepostet, die vielleicht mit dem Titel weniger zu tun haben. Ich versteh, dass es dich vielleicht aufregt, dass er es 6x gepostet hat, da hätte vielleicht ein eigener Thread oder ein zusätzlicher Post in der Canyon Galerie gereicht, aber wenn es dir so schmerzt, schreib an die Mods. Ausserdem könnte man über manche Bilder noch streiten, wieviel Action denn noch Action sind.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (9. November 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> @Bikerhasi
> 
> egal in welchem Thread...dein häßliches Torque geht einem auf den Keks. Bitte Bikemarktanzeige und kein Spam!!



hast ja nicht mal ein eigenes bike als foto im profil!   und klar es ist zwiespältig hier das bike reinzustellen, aber warum nicht? es ist doch ein foto und die verkaufsbeschreibung fehlt also geht es in ordnung!

btw top federlemente


----------



## deathmetalex (10. November 2012)

Mein superhammergeiles AL29
Mein erstes 29er und ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2012)

Damit der thread mal wieder dem ursprünglichen sinn nahe kommt:


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2012)

@Eisbein

Du Verrückter  Der Blick von dem Wanderer  Aber sag mal, was für eine Linie bist du da runter gefahren??? Kann man die auf dem Photo erkennen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wo der Spruch "Achtung - Kette links" her kommt


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wo der Spruch "Achtung - Kette links" her kommt


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2012)

bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob ich überhaupt bis zum wanderer gefahren bin. 

Der fels war blankpoliert von den wanderern es war verdammt steil und noch halbwegs ausgesetzt. Leider ist die seite vom kolegen nicht online zur zeit, sonst hätte ich noch ein bild aus einer anderen perspektive. 
Die linie ging dicht an der kette lang und dann 1m vor dem wanderer grade vom den schrägen felsen auf den 'weg'. Nicht ganz so verständlich. Wir haben da auch echt lang gedoktort.


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2012)

@Eisbein

ich sag ja, völlig schmerzfrei!!!

Wenn ich der Wanderer gewesen wär, hätte ich ziemlich blöd geschaut ;-)


----------



## der_erce (10. November 2012)

So wie der aussieht, hat der das auch   @Eisbein...schicke Abfahrt


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2012)

ne, nix schmerzfrei. Wenn man weis wo die grenze ist und dann da auch vernünftig ist, passiert einem recht wenig.

So gehts mir zu mindest. Ich glaube da passiert mehr, wenn leute ein ausflug in den Bikepark machen.

Nichts gegen die leute, aber vll. hat es was mit fahrkönnen zu tun, aber ich denke es ist eher eine mentale stärke sich einzugestehen, 'okay, hier machts kein sinn zu fahren' Oder 'Nein, heute geht das einfach nicht, ich lass es'.

Ich hab dank meiner trialerfahrung ein ziemlich gutes bikegefühl und meine situationen sehr gut einschätzen zu können.

Aber danke fürs kompliment


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Nichts gegen die leute, aber vll. hat es was mit fahrkönnen zu tun, aber ich denke es ist eher eine mentale stärke sich einzugestehen, 'okay, hier machts kein sinn zu fahren' Oder 'Nein, heute geht das einfach nicht, ich lass es'.



Da ist sicherlich was wahres dran. Ich habe auch erst dieses Jahr im Mai mit Freeriden im Bikepark begonnen. Habe 8 oder 9 Bikeparkbesuche dieses Jahr geschafft, alle in Beerfelden. Dort stand ich die letzten 4 mal am Roadgap. Ich wollte und wollte, aber ich habe mich noch nicht dazu bereit gefühlt. Also habe ich es gelassen. Bei dem letzten Besuch habe ich mir es wieder angesehen. Bin 3 mal angefahren, bis ich es letztendlich gesprungen bin. Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen, wie oft ich das Ganze im Kopf durchgegangen bin. Aber es ist manchmal wirklich besser, es sein zu lassen, bis man es sich wirklich 100% zutraut. Deswegen ist man noch lange kein Looser, vielleicht sogar eher der Gewinner.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hab dank meiner trialerfahrung ein ziemlich gutes bikegefühl und meine situationen sehr gut einschätzen zu können.



Die Trialerfahrung merkt man! Trotzdem Hut ab 
( sagt ein ehemaliger Moto-Crosser, dem das hier etwas zuviel wäre )


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2012)

langfristig gesehen ist man mit der strategie sicher der gewinner!

Was aus dem Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (11. November 2012)

Ja weil man öfters heil wieder heimkommt, @_ simdiem _seit Mai im Park und dann roadgap Respekt das trau ich mir noch nicht zu :/


----------



## McFussel (11. November 2012)

Mann Eisi! Ich will ein Kind von Dir! 

Aber in Live kommt es besser rüber!


----------



## MUD´doc (11. November 2012)

Bei dem Foto hät ich mich die Ecke ja schon vom Überschlagsgefühl her nicht getraut oO
Ich beleg bei dir mal ein Kurs ;]


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2012)

@ Eisbein: Danke für die kontinuierliche Bereicherung dieses Threads mit deinen beeindruckenden Fotos  Ich finde MTBen, bei dem man Trial-Skills einsetzen kann, wahnsinnig interessant, zu schade, dass ich seit meinem Unfall nicht mehr in solche Regionen kommen kann, aber auch der passive Genuss daran kann recht reizvoll sein. 


Ich habe hier noch ein Foto vom Saisonabschluss in Lac Blanc (30. 9.), geschossen von den dortigen "Hausfotographen". Deren Fotos sind leider meist massiv überbelichtet/totgeblitzt, ich habe mir alle Mühe gegeben, das halbwegs zu reparieren. Man kann sich leider nicht aussuchen, wo die einen ablichten, ist jetzt nicht die actionreichste Aufnahme an dem Mini-Drop, aber mit meinen Fahrkünsten sehe ich egal wie alt aus, wenn Eisbein Fotos auf der selben Seite hat 






Hier noch eins mit dem alten Torque von ein paar Wochen davor, leider auch recht unspektakulär, das hab ich mir dann nicht in Originalauflösung bestellt...


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2012)

weil ja niemand sich opfert:


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. November 2012)

Go Pro Self Shot vom Bikepark Samerberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (21. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Go Pro Self Shot vom Bikepark Samerberg




den aufkleber brauch ich auch! genau auf der Stelle hab ich mir vor kurzem extra nen fetten Kratzer gemacht um nen 3Essen aufkleber drauf machen zu können! 
ist das der kleine oder der große aus dem shop?
(falls du das zufällig weißt)
http://www.3essenshop.com/accessoires/aufkleber.html

werde ich mir vermutlich dann in 4 wochen kaufen wenn ich wieder  in der alten Heimat bin


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. November 2012)

@johnny blaze

Der Aufkleber ist von dem Stickerbogen 

Wo ist denn deine alte Heimat? Gera?


----------



## johnny blaze (23. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @johnny blaze
> 
> Der Aufkleber ist von dem Stickerbogen
> 
> Wo ist denn deine alte Heimat? Gera?



jepp 
jetzt ja leider ohne 3 essen


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> weil ja niemand sich opfert...


Na gut, poste ich halt auch mal wieder was... 

Nach drei Wochen Neuseeland mit 2x Leihrädern war ich mal wieder daheim unterwegs...

Interkonfessionelle (1 Paragleiter, 2 Mountainbiker) Tragetour mit herrlicher Inversion. 



Foto von Günther.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. November 2012)

@FloImSchnee

Extrem geiles Bild


----------



## der_erce (23. November 2012)

@FloImSchnee  Sehr geil.


----------



## Nill (23. November 2012)

@Flo: ganz starkes Bild .  war das vor kurzem ? Weil da ja noch kein Schnee liegt ?

PS: ich hoffe du warst auch in Queenstown DH schräddern


----------



## knuspi (23. November 2012)

@Flo: Geniales Bild.

Gibts auch Bilder von Neuseeland?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. November 2012)

Danke!

 @Nill: ja, aber nur im 7-Mile-Trailcenter in Queenstown, nicht im Park (war mir zu teuer) und in Rotorua. Jeweils phääänomenal gut geshapte, superflowige Trails!

 @knuspi: ja, werd mal welche raussuchen.


----------



## MUD´doc (24. November 2012)

Ich reiß mal eben das Niveau nach FloImSchnees schicken Bild mal wieder runter, nur damit
 Eisbein nicht jammert, dass hier nichts los wäre 

Ein "Canyon Bikes (zwischen) in Action"-Motiv mit einem mehr oder weniger weitem Blick 
vom "Rotsberg" in Richtung Solling. 2 Meter vor uns geht es ca. 200hm steil bergab.



_Nerve ESX 7.0 (2007) und Torque ES 8.0 (2009)_

Bevor die Diskussion mit dem improvisierten Flaschenhalter losgeht! 
Das gehörte hier noch zur Jungfernrunde und mein Kollege hat noch 
keinen vernünftigen Platz für seine Trinkflasche gefunden (für kleinere 
Runden nimmt er seinen Trinkrucksack nicht mit).
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Bevor die Diskussion mit dem improvisierten Flaschenhalter losgeht!
> Das gehörte hier noch zur Jungfernrunde und mein Kollege hat noch
> keinen vernünftigen Platz für seine Trinkflasche gefunden (für kleinere
> Runden nimmt er seinen Trinkrucksack nicht mit).
> .


Hehe, die Diskussion hab ich auch schon mal ausgelöst. (weiß aber nicht mehr, ob's in diesem Thread war oder im Hochtourenthread)





knuspi schrieb:


> Gibts auch Bilder von Neuseeland?


Haben tu ich schon welche, aber hier herinnen sind's eigentlich Off-Topic...

7-Mile Trailcenter nahe Queenstown...




Blödlerei...








Dschungelbiken in Rotorua...




Superlustig und superflowig, auch Rotorua...




Die Neuseeländer können Trails bauen, unglaublich. Bei uns wird nur einigen wenigen das Flow-Country-Siegel verliehen, dort würde es wohl jeder Trail verdienen!


----------



## potzblitzer (25. November 2012)

Oh Mann sieht das geil aus *sabber*


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. November 2012)

gut zu wissen das es da tatsächlich gescheite Trails gibt, vor 3 Jahren hab ich
keinen dieser tollen Trails zu sehen bekommen. Der einzige halbwegs sinnvolle
war von der Aussichtsplatform oberhalb Queenstowns runter. War aber auch
grade Ende der Saison.


----------



## knuspi (25. November 2012)

@FloImSchnee: Super, vielen Dank  Wie immer tolle Bilder 

Sieht echt flowig aus!


----------



## Nill (25. November 2012)

Oh man, da ich auch 

Bloß keine Bilder mehr !! Ansonsten muss ich anfangen zu sparen


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2012)

Von meiner Freeride Tour gestern, leider waren die Lichtverhältnisse nicht so toll


----------



## frankensteinmtb (27. November 2012)

#3953  Warum gibts das bei uns nicht? Würde auch gerne mal dahin....


----------



## Nill (27. November 2012)

Wie sagte eine deutsche DH- Fahrer neulich : ScheiSS auf den ganzen EPIC ScheiSS - Einfach mal richtig schön runter stempeln. Der Jauch ist einfach zu geil 

Icke beim runter stempeln auf der Berliner DH Streck + kleener Sprung am Ende


----------



## Trailhoppa (27. November 2012)

Landest du da im Flat? Ich seh da irgendwie grad die Landung nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (27. November 2012)

ne, die Landung ist weiter RECHTS aus dem Bild. Hat nicht mehr auf das Bild gepasst.

Die DH-Jungs vor Ort nennen ihn den 9er, da ca. 9 Meter


----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

Das sieht nach nem soliden Abflug aus. Net schlecht.


----------



## Eisbein (28. November 2012)

mehr vom epic scheiß, ohne das ich das ausschlachte, wie einige andere lichtgestalten im forum 

Am ende gehts doch nur drum, dass man heim kommt und völlig entkräftet sag: **** war das geil!


knapp unter 3000 im sommer


----------



## Nill (28. November 2012)




----------



## McFussel (28. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mehr vom epic scheiß, ohne das ich das ausschlachte, wie einige andere lichtgestalten im forum
> 
> Am ende gehts doch nur drum, dass mein heim kommt und völlig entkräftet sag: **** war das geil!




Du hast vergessen zu sagen: H E I L unten ankommen....sonst legst Dich nur wieder auf die Schulter....


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Am ende gehts doch nur drum, dass mein heim kommt und völlig entkräftet sag: **** war das geil!


Gutes Bild und gute Weißheit 


@ Nill: Gibt's auf so Langstreckenflügen unterwegs einen kleinen Snack oder was zu lesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

Eisbein, mit was für ner Cam schießt ihr die Bilder? 

Edit: Ich seh grad dass es ne Nikon ist. Was fürn Objektiv isses ?


----------



## Eisbein (28. November 2012)

Nikon D90 in diesem Falle mit dem Samyang/Walimex/Polar/Falcon 8mm f/3,5 Fisheye

Vielen dank


----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

8mm Fisheye...nice.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2012)

Passend zum Posting in der Canyon-Galerie...

*Up:*






*& down:*


----------



## Get_down (1. Dezember 2012)

*Werbung für uns mach* 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fastlens-Crew/350108681739043?fref=ts


----------



## Get_down (1. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich des anstatt zweimal Echelon...:


----------



## Get_down (1. Dezember 2012)

War beim Absprung noch am Lenker gestützt, weil ich reingetreten hab wien blöder um den zu schaffen  Is aber nix passiert dank harter Gabel


----------



## Xah88 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das letzte schaut frontlastig aus...wieso verkaufst du es wieder?


----------



## Get_down (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber nur ein bisschen  Ka mich hat des Session von nem Freund einfach umgehaun.... Kein Vergleich zum Canyon..... Auch wenns mir Leid tut, aber es geht eh ned weg.......



>



Reschpekt!


----------



## Nill (1. Dezember 2012)

schöne Bilder von euch beiden 

Hier in Berlin hat es auch angefangen mit dem weißen Zeugs !! :O

Edit: Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. Dezember 2012)

Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt von FlyingLizard und mir aus 2012 von Saalbach Hinterglemm und Stromberg inklusive ein paar Abflügen. Das Video ist auch was für Tierfreunde  . Erwartet aber nicht zu viel, hab es gestern Abend schnell geschnitten als es geschneit hat .

Vielleicht erkennt sich ja wer von den Jungs die wir in Stromberg getroffen haben auf dem Video wieder:   @Monche oder   @Fartzilla ?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (2. Dezember 2012)

Kleine Impression aus Leogang, Foto von der Waldfee.


----------



## Nill (2. Dezember 2012)

auf meinem 27 Zoll passt das 

Nice Shot


----------



## sirios (2. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du das Bikd noch etwas größer machen? Mal im ernst, muss meinen Screen dafür anbauen lol...
 @Nill auf meinem iPad sieht das bescheiden aus


----------



## Mithras (2. Dezember 2012)

auf meinen 24iger passt es fast .. @_sirios_ lustiges Vid, vor Allem das Viehzeug .. aber warum hat es dich auf der Schotterabfahrt kurz vor dem Zaun geschmissen ? Vorderrad aufm Stein weggerutscht? .. Sah bös aus . :/

Nächstes Jahr muss ich da auch mal hin, evtl ist der_erce auch mit am Start?!


----------



## Nill (2. Dezember 2012)

^^das mit der Schotterabfahrt hatte ich mich auch gefragt  
Ansonsten tierisches Video


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Dezember 2012)

Den Abflug hatte ich gemacht 

Das Vorderrad war mir beim Übergang zum Schotter auf den Brocken weggerutscht.

Wir werden auch wieder kommen


----------



## Mithras (2. Dezember 2012)

Määh das Schotterzeugs in den Bergen ist so ne Sache .. fazinierend fand ich ja, dass mein Torque absolut unruhig auf schnellen Schotterabfahrten war .. hatte echt zutun die Kiste auf Kurs zu halten und sauber durch die Kurven zu bringen, während das Cube AMS und das alte Canyon Nerve von meinen mitstreitern deutlich ruhiger lagen .. lag wahrscheinlich am kürzeren Radstand


----------



## sirios (2. Dezember 2012)

Das kommt auf dem Video vielleicht nicht so rüber aber die Schotterabfahrt war ultra krass holprig und der Schotter war richtig grob. Ich fand das nicht so angenehm zu fahren. Danach haben die Elixir Bremsen auch schön gestunken ! Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder nach Saalbach, war einfach zu Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Dezember 2012)

bei Schotter mache ich ach ab sofort ein wenig zarter. Zumindest beim Übergang


----------



## Tier (2. Dezember 2012)

Super Video! 
Da würd ich Flachlandtiroler mein Strive auch gern mal rumtreiben. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich will auch mal dort fahren...


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Dezember 2012)

Sieht ja mal stark nach nem Betriebsausflug mit Canyon aus


----------



## Nill (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin dabie  

Saalbach - Leogang ! 2013 ! Yeha !! War dort bisher nur mit dem Vorgänger des Canyon - einem Scratch  Bilder siehe meine Alben


----------



## rmfausi (2. Dezember 2012)

Hey Saalbachfahrer,
da ich ab nächster Woche (so Canyon will), auch ein abfahrtsorientierteren Untersatz haben werde, würde ich mich auch anschließen wollen. Wenn es dann um die genauere Planung geht wäre ich für Info's dankbar um den Urlaub einplanen zu können. 

EDIT: Heute kam die Mail, neuer Liefertermin ab KW51.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (2. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden! Auf profane hab ich auch Bock im Frühling/Sommer!


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2012)

Cooles Video..der Abflug is echt übel. Vor allem wie schnell das ging. @Mithras meinste Saalbach? Ich wär dabei.


----------



## McFussel (3. Dezember 2012)

Mal ein paar Still-Leben zum relaxen am Montag Morgen!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Dezember 2012)

Stillleben gab es da oben doch schon in videoform:

S1 Trails sind auch nur stillleben. 

In diesem Sinne:


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2012)

@McFussel  liegt in Stuttgart so viel Schnee?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Dezember 2012)

@Get_down

Ist das letzte Bild vom Samerberg?


----------



## Nill (3. Dezember 2012)

Mcfussel: bleib stark ! Bei so viel Schnee noch zu biken ...klasse  

Eisbein:  kamst du von oben gefahren ? Oder nur fürs Foto...auf jeden Klasse Bild


----------



## McFussel (3. Dezember 2012)

Ach da lag Schnee? Hab mich schon gefragt, was das weisse Zeug war und warum die Bremsen so komisch tun....

Location Schwäb Alb, -9Grad, 30-45cm.....


----------



## Eisbein (3. Dezember 2012)

ich stell mich nie mitten in einer stelle aufs rad nur fürs foto. Warum auch?!

3m hinter mir war eine spitzkehre über eine felsplatte/-stufe. Der weg geht also i.wo über/hinter meinem kopf weiter.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt von FlyingLizard und mir aus 2012 von Saalbach Hinterglemm und Stromberg inklusive ein paar Abflügen. Das Video ist auch was für Tierfreunde  . Erwartet aber nicht zu viel, hab es gestern Abend schnell geschnitten als es geschneit hat .
> 
> Vielleicht erkennt sich ja wer von den Jungs die wir in Stromberg getroffen haben auf dem Video wieder:   @_Monche_ oder   @_Fartzilla_ ?



Guddes Video Junge

Biste wieder fit und wetterfest? Hab neues Trailmaterial am Limberg.

So ein bisschen vermiss ich deine Stunteinlagen ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (3. Dezember 2012)

Ahhh...jetzt sehe ich den weg  

Dachte du kämst von "hinten"   hatte bei lauter Felsen die Kehre nicht gesehen.


----------



## Mithras (3. Dezember 2012)

@ der erce .. jo Saalbach  .. mal nen WE Trip oder so machen


----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden...Camping? Ich denk für sowas kann man die anderen auch aktivieren.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2012)

mal wieder n krass korrektes bild neben dem ganzen getexte


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hör auf uns hier mit Deinen Bildern die Nase lang zu machen

Immer wieder TOP


----------



## brillenboogie (4. Dezember 2012)

nach den high-end bildern von eisbein mal wieder real-world-biken :
vor der linse eduardhaarig mit seinem torque...


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2012)

ganz normales radfahren. Weis nicht was ihr alle habt?!


----------



## MeMa (4. Dezember 2012)

Bin schon gespannt auf nächstes Jahr beim "ganz normal fahren" 
Stehst du unten und fängst mich auf oder wie soll das dann laufen?


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2012)

sofern meine schulter fit ist, warum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (4. Dezember 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Auf jeden...Camping? Ich denk für sowas kann man die anderen auch aktivieren.




Ische abe einen kleinen Wohnwagen  .. Jaa auf einem der Parkplätze da unten darf man auch Campen, mit Dusche usw... muss mal rausfinden Welcher ..


----------



## Nill (4. Dezember 2012)

brillenboggie: schöne Musik


----------



## McFussel (4. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sofern meine schulter fit ist, warum nicht



Jaja...mich lässt er in den Dreck fallen! Schon klar....komm Du mir auffie Piste Pursche!    Ich carve Dich durch....


----------



## MeMa (5. Dezember 2012)

Du bist größer und schwerer als ich 
Ist doch klar das er dich da fallen lässt 


Ps.: Boarden geh ich ab morgen <3


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2012)

immer dieses snowboarden...
Ist ja wie "flowig mit gegenanstiegen" 

mal was aus dem archiv ausgebuddelt:


----------



## brillenboogie (5. Dezember 2012)

das ist ja mal richtig gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja Eisbein....flowwig mit Gegenanstiegen - ich weiss aber wie es nach diesem Bild weitergeht....*PLUMPS!* Aber ich fall beim Boarden nich hin...und kugel mir die Schulter aus! 


HöHöHö.....


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2012)

du bekloppter fällts eh nur von einer auf die andere seite und hoffst das dich kante wieder auf die andere seite wirft


----------



## McFussel (5. Dezember 2012)

Ach so funktioniert das....  Das musst mir dann auf dem Bike nochmal erklären....geht das auch mit absenkbaren Gabeln? Canyon verbaut ja neuderings so n neumodischen Kram.....


----------



## Get_down (6. Dezember 2012)

Jap des is Samerberg... OMG Die Waldfee is überall


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2012)

hab ja schon lang nichts mehr gepostet.

Diesmal im forum, also man kann auch draufklicken wenns gefällt


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Dezember 2012)

*~sNoWRiDe~*


----------



## Nill (8. Dezember 2012)

brrrrr.... das sieht kalt aus  

War heute nur Dirten .....schöne Zucker Schicht über den Hügeln


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Dezember 2012)

vor der linse eduard haarig


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich schönes Bild, aber die Bearbeitung ist viel zu krass.


----------



## Nill (11. Dezember 2012)

da muss ich leider zustimmen -Das Rot und der Helm kreischen eine förmlich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (11. Dezember 2012)

wollte schon diesen kontrast herstellen, aber eventuell etwas übers ziel hinaus geschossen. 
bin noch ziemlich planlos beim knipsen und bearbeiten...


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Dezember 2012)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> wollte schon diesen kontrast herstellen, aber eventuell etwas übers ziel hinaus geschossen.
> bin noch ziemlich planlos beim knipsen und bearbeiten...


 
Das wird schon, einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren. Welches Programm verwendest du für die Bearbeitung?


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Dezember 2012)

verwende gimp 2. hab mir auch mal ein buch dazu angeschafft, werde jetzt im winter üben.
vor dem bearbeiten kommt allerdings das fotografieren, und auch da fehlt es noch an know-how, übung und leider auch equipment.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Dezember 2012)

meiner erfahrung nach tastet man den Sättigungs und Kontrastregler erstmal nicht an. Die meisten bilder kommen bunt genug aus der kamera.

Das bild ansich, ist garnicht so schlecht. Hast den goldenen schnitt beachtet, dynamik kommt gut rüber.

Ich würde das bild mal im Verhältnis 3:2 beschneiden und einfach oben was wegnehmen. Da ist oben einfach zu viel 'nichts' 
Ich mag generell das 4:3 verhältnis von kompaktkameras nicht und quadratisch in nur gaaaanz seltenen fällen.


----------



## MoPe. (25. Dezember 2012)

Bisschen was gegen die Langeweile gemacht


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Dezember 2012)

@MoPe.

Sehr schönes Video


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (27. Dezember 2012)

Cooles Video... die Trails kommen mir bekannt vor


----------



## MoPe. (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke 
Die bzw. der beste(n) hier in der Gegend


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. Dezember 2012)

vor dem Schnee



Motto della Croce Direttissima

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Kulisse


----------



## Get_down (29. Dezember 2012)

*Werbung*

Bike wird verkauft: 2012er FRX 6.0 mit ZEE
http://www.downhill-board.com/72142-canyon-toruqe-frx-6-0-zee.html


----------



## motoerhead (31. Dezember 2012)

vielen dank an bc-foto.de


----------



## Mithras (31. Dezember 2012)

Sauber 

ich will auch wieder Park fahren ... wie macht sich der Manitou ?


----------



## Nduro (31. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Bild, macht Lust auf fahren.


----------



## beetle (31. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (31. Dezember 2012)

(...& die blicke der bystander!!!)


----------



## beetle (31. Dezember 2012)

Man hört dann auch mal sowas wie "oh mein gott" und es wird ganz schnell den Felsen runter geguckt um nachzusehen ob man es überlebt hat. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N05d2IYTyog"]MTB S3 Trails irgendwo bei Pfullingen pt1 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J56D6ZWbbUw"]S3 Trails irgendwo bei Pfullingen pt2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Starkbier (1. Januar 2013)

vom Schönbergturm? Ist ein schönes Stück! Gut gefahren


----------



## motoerhead (1. Januar 2013)

Fahrtechnisch etwas versaut aber danke an Sven Altsädter für das bild!


----------



## tane (1. Januar 2013)

@beetle: vids short but NICE!


----------



## MaXXimus (1. Januar 2013)

geiles foto!


----------



## Nill (1. Januar 2013)

Schöne Fotos


----------



## sirios (2. Januar 2013)

Super Fotos! Da bekommt man richtig Bock sich direkt auf den Esel zu schwingen !

Flowtrail Stromberg


----------



## Type477 (2. Januar 2013)

@_MoPe._

Welcher Trail ist das?


----------



## MoPe. (2. Januar 2013)

Sind verschiedene, die, die ich verraten kann sind bei Monreal, die anderen werden nicht verraten 


Übrigens schönes Bild sirios. 
 Ist Stromberg das ganze Jahr über befahrbar? Will bald auch mal hin.






Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se_b (2. Januar 2013)

@MoPe

leider nein 
ab 31 März wieder auf


www.flowtrail-stromberg.de
(ganz rechts)


----------



## sirios (2. Januar 2013)

_@Mope_. Danke, das Bild haben wir im Sommer gemacht, wo es etwas wärmer war als jetzt . Der Flowtrail ist auf jeden Fall nen Ausflug wert, die haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## SoundVibration (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde, aktualisiert, 50% straffer geschnitten und mit Beats versetzt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-3o7SgPXCE"]7-Burgen Tour, MTB PfÃ¤lzer Wald GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

Recut aus der Pfalz, reines Onboard Video für die Dokumentation der Streckenprofile. 
Gruß
SV

Quote:
Originally Posted by SoundVibration  
Mitschnitt einer Bike-Tour aus der Pfalz[/url] 

von Deutschland bis nach Frankreich: Soweit mir bekannt ist (war unbedarfter Mitfahrer), waren diese Wegpunkte dabei: Wegelnburg + Maidenbrunnen + Hohenburg + Burgruine Löwenstein + Felsenpfad + Burgruine Fleckenstein + Sauertal + Froensburg + Col de Hichtenbach + Wegspinne + Zigeunerfelsen + Wanderparkplatz am Klingelfelsen + Burgruine Wasigenstein + Col du Maimont + Blumenstein + Wengelsbacher Hals + Wengelsbach. Ca. 50 km und gut über 1000 HM habe ich in Erinnerung, einige laaaange schweißtreibende Uphills, auskühlende anstrengende Downhills, grandiose Aussicht, technische Trails mit großen Sandsteinfelsen und Wurzeln. Einige wenige sehr kurze Tragepassagen (da ging wirklich nichts . Leider kein blauer Himmel (hätte dem Film gut getan) und recht kühl, aber immerhin ohne Regen (ein paar Tage vor dem Wasgau Marathon). Recht spät im Jahr, dafür vorbei an Pilzkolonien und über Eßkastanien Fazit: Absolut empfehlenswert in der Nachsaison, weil bis auf paar Touristen an zwei, drei Hotspots absolut ruhige Trails.


----------



## SoundVibration (7. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOwLYbOB5Yg"]Silvester 2012 MTB Aachen - YouTube[/nomedia]

Filmische 2min-Neujahrsgrüße für Biker samt Canyon Nerve.
SV


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2013)

thx @ schotti65 für die schöne Tour gestern  ganz entspannt fast wandererfrei auf den verbotenen Harztrails.

Die 40er Felgen mit superwenig Luftdruck ( 1.4-1.8) und Faltreifen gefahren haben sich  erstaunlicherweise bewährt. Kein Wegrollen seitlich, keine Durchschläge (war auch mal schneller als auf dem Bild).


----------



## Xah88 (7. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> > Bild finde ich super


----------



## Roonieman (7. Januar 2013)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, aktualisiert, 50% straffer geschnitten und mit Beats versetzt:
> 
> 7-Burgen Tour, MTB PfÃ¤lzer Wald GoPro Hero HD - YouTube
> 
> ...



Gibts von der Tour auch GPS Daten???


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


>


Digge Dinga! 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die 40er Felgen mit superwenig Luftdruck ( 1.4-1.8) und Faltreifen gefahren haben sich  erstaunlicherweise bewährt. Kein Wegrollen seitlich, keine Durchschläge (war auch mal schneller als auf dem Bild).


Klingt gut


----------



## Nill (7. Januar 2013)

@cxfahrer: top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. Januar 2013)

@cxfahrer

Die Ecke total schneefrei... wo ist bloß der Winter?


----------



## SoundVibration (7. Januar 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Gibts von der Tour auch GPS Daten???



Leider nicht, aber wenn Du 7 Burgen Tour Dahner Felsenland suchst, wirst Du sie für Wanderer im Web finden.
Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Januar 2013)

Edit


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Hier mein erstes Video aus Bad Wildbad von letzter Woche. Leider endete der Parkbesuch bei der dritte Abfahrt mit Knochenabsplitterung am linken Zeigefinger. Somit war nichts mehr mit fahren und erstmal vier Wochen Pause...
Ist mein zweiter Besuch im Park. Fahre jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Monaten Freeride und ein wenig DH  Also nicht zu viel erwarten 

Ist mein Speedzone 6.0 2013 

http://youtu.be/whPJqqRz0P8

http://youtu.be/fRs7pxS597M


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2013)

Deine links funktionieren nicht, nur wenn man es direkt oben einfügt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Jetzt müsste es gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (16. Januar 2013)

geil im Schnee


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Freeride war gut. IXS fand ich extrem glatt.


----------



## un1e4shed (16. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hier mein erstes Video aus Bad Wildbad von letzter Woche. Leider endete der Parkbesuch bei der dritte Abfahrt mit Knochenabsplitterung am linken Zeigefinger. Somit war nichts mehr mit fahren und erstmal vier Wochen Pause...
> Ist mein zweiter Besuch im Park. Fahre jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Monaten Freeride und ein wenig DH  Also nicht zu viel erwarten
> 
> Ist mein Speedzone 6.0 2013
> ...



Sehr hübsch  was isn das für ne Cam und wo hast du sie montiert?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Ist ne GoPro 3 Silver. Ist seitlich am Helm. War mit Protune aufgenommen. Hab mir sagen lassen, das man das nur einstellt wenn man hinterher noch das Video bearbeiten will. Hab ich aber nicht gemacht...


----------



## der_erce (17. Januar 2013)

Japp...Protune nur wenn Nachbearbeitung dabei ist  ! Kleiner Tipp, Schmier die Linse / bzw. das Gehäuse im Bereich der Linse mit RainX ein.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Januar 2013)

Gute idee, besten Dank!


----------



## Nill (17. Januar 2013)

Endlich auch mal wieder BIG BIKEN 

Grüße aus der Mudda Stadt


----------



## Caspar720 (17. Januar 2013)

Cooles Bild Nils 

Hier mal was von La Palma im Dezember


----------



## Nill (17. Januar 2013)

oh man das macht Fernweh.......


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Januar 2013)

@Caspar720, Nill

Sehr geile Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (18. Januar 2013)

verzeiht die quitschenden bremsen, somit läuft mir immerhin nichts und niemand über den weg


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Januar 2013)

Youtube Videos einbetten.

Die runden Klammern müssen solche werden []

(yt=Beschreibung)Teil von youtube(/yt)


----------



## Xah88 (20. Januar 2013)

Auf die vergangenen Tage noch mal die Videos von Nismo und mir in 2012:




[ame="http://vimeo.com/41259642"]Short Cut Season Opening @ Taunus on Vimeo[/ame]

Bei mir ist jetzt der Plan 2013 drei Bikes zu haben, eine Flatty RR, ein Enduro und ein DH´ler...Der DH´ler fehlt noch, kommt aber bald 

Viel Spaß euch noch ...freue mich schon total auf 2013 !

Grüße
Xah

P´s Das Torque in Raw hat so einen Eindruck hinterlassen, dass das Pitch morgen auch zum Entlacken geht und dann gebürstet wird...wie sein Vorgänger


----------



## JulianM. (20. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Youtube Videos einbetten.
> 
> Die runden Klammern müssen solche werden []
> 
> (yt=Beschreibung)Teil von youtube(/yt)



geht nicht  --- geht doch, danke


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2013)

hach herbst, was bist du schön und schneefrei gewesen...


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2013)

Seh ich das richtig, dass du an nem Seil hängst????


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2013)

jap! hier mal verdrehte rollen:







war an der grenze der fahrbarkeit, darum haben wir es erst angeseilt probiert.

Der grundgedanke war eigentlich, das testen ob es überhaupt geht. Seilgesichert abfahren.


----------



## Nill (21. Januar 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> P´s Das Torque in Raw hat so einen Eindruck hinterlassen, dass das Pitch morgen auch zum Entlacken geht und dann gebürstet wird...wie sein Vorgänger


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2013)

Ist das der ganze Hang oder gehts da noch weiter runter? Hast du dir eigentlich schon mal überlegt zum Thema Bike mal sowas anzutun? Also von den Daten her mein ich. Ich mein, Geometrietechnisch wäre das sicher doch wieder was um etwas mehr Reserven zu haben und sicherlich eine neue Herausvorderung. Fahrbar scheint ja das ganze auch zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (21. Januar 2013)

Oh Oh Oh....


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2013)

von start bis ende waren es vll. 50-70m. das bild von mir zeigt in etwa die hälfte.
Auslauf gab es aber keinen, steinhaufen 

tjaaa das rad vom tobi...
viele dinge finden sich schon bei mir am rad die recht ähnlich sind.
Eine boxxer würde mir nie ans rad kommen, 10mm vorbau auch nicht, 225er bremsscheiben auch nicht.
Und schon gar kein leidwill und klickpedale. 
Ich könnte jetzt boshaft behaupten, ich kann radfahren ich brauch keine klicks... das würde aber in diesem konkreten fall nicht die realität treffen.
Tobi geht da einen eigenen sehr speziellen weg.

Bei mir kommt das ICB, das bringt mir dann die gewünschte geometrie und v.a. liegt das noch im finanziellen rahmen für einen studenten 



			
				McFussel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Oh Oh....



Dip, aha!


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist schon nen besonderes Bike...und ich denke Auffällig ist wirklich einfach die 200er Gabel, deren Einsatzbereich "normalerweise" ein anderer ist. Aber wenn es funktioniert, warum nicht. Klicker ist auch so ne Sache, muß man mögen, hilft sicherlich hier und da, wär mir aber für sowas sicher zu unsicher.
225er Scheiben versteh ich jetzt nicht warum du die nicht nutzen würdest? ICB ist sicher auch ne tolle Lösung. Naja. Solange du damit zurecht kommst. War nur mal so ein Gedanke, da ihr beide ähnlich fahrt (verzeih falls es da noch Unterschiede gibt)


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2013)

die unterschiede sind eher mentaler art 

225er scheiben - ganz einfach: In den meisten fällen ist die schnittstelle reifen-untergrund der beschränkende faktor. Und da bin ich mit 200mm schon ziemlich solide aufgestellt.
Große wärmeentwicklung hat man bei dieser art des radfahrens nicht.

Also bleibt für mich nur der nachteil des gewichts und höheres steinkontakt risiko!


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2013)

Verstehe. Na dann...Berg heil  !


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2013)

mit dem Nerve im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Januar 2013)

Wo denn?
Tarnanzug?


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2013)

ich hätte "Suchbild" drüber schreiben sollen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. Januar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> mit dem Nerve im Schnee



Dirty


----------



## Get_down (23. Januar 2013)

Hat des FRX 2012 ne 135er oder ne 142er? Ich dacht des wern abnehmbare Adapter?


----------



## der_erce (23. Januar 2013)

Es wäre schön wenn du noch dazu schreibst *was* es sein soll? Äpfel oder Bananen? Es is ne x-12! und die hat 142!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (30. Januar 2013)

*staubwegpust*





in der hoffnung das ich die gesamte stelle (bild ist nur die einfahrt) diesen sommer mal am stück fahre...


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Februar 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

@BikeMike78

Bild ist irgendwie geil, hat so nen nostalgischen Touch 

Wo ist das denn entstanden?


----------



## FlorianDue (5. Februar 2013)

ich würde mal schwer behaupten: Filthy Trails


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Februar 2013)

Danke!  Habe ein wenig mit Instagram herumprobiert. 

Das Bild wurde aufgenommen im Bikepark Filthy Trails, Maasmechelen, Belgien (also richtig erkannt, CRxflo).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (7. Februar 2013)

Krass, aus Köln bis dorthin... aber is auch schön da!


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2013)

Och, dauert nur ne gute Stunde mit dem Auto. Für einen Tagesausflug am WE ideal.


----------



## SEB92 (11. Februar 2013)

Auch mal ein paar Fotos von mir:
Hometrails









Kroatien


----------



## Eisbein (12. Februar 2013)

lässiger hometrail, aber ne fette brille und halbschale ist,... gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2013)

Goggle und Kalimero passt doch gut...?
Schicke Trails, aber nicht von jetzt die Fotos?


----------



## SEB92 (12. Februar 2013)

Die von den Hometrails sind 3-4 Wochen alt, die von Kroatien aus dem letzten Sommer.
Goggle find ich einfach angenehmer, vor allem wenn's kalt ist...


----------



## HeldDerNation (12. Februar 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> ...die von Kroatien aus dem letzten Sommer.


 
Darf man fragen wo genau in Kroatien du warst?


----------



## SEB92 (12. Februar 2013)

In Istrien: UÄka Gebirge auf dem Vojak. Habe mich ziemlich an diese Beschreibung gehalten: http://www.tourfinder.net/do/tour?action=show&part=overview&menutoken=12110&id=2007&categoryId=1 
War ein geiler Trail.


----------



## HeldDerNation (13. Februar 2013)

Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2013)

Sieht sehr witzig aus!  Bei den Fotos, die ich schon von dir gesehen habe, hatte ich fast damit gerechnet, dass du dich über die großen Snowpark-Kicker schanzst 
BTW: die Gesangsstimme der Hintergrundmusik kommt mir so bekannt vor... wer ist das denn?


Achja, heute in der Wahl zum FdT: "Fabien Barel in seiner südfranzösischen Heimat" (auf einem Strive ) von Maxi


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Februar 2013)

Neenee, das hat mir so schon gereicht. 

Die Musik ist von the sounds.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2013)

Kann ich von meinen bisherigen Schnee-Erfahrungen (allerdings noch nie auf einer Skipiste) auch bestätigen  Allerdings fällt man auf Schnee weicher als auf normalem Boden, großer Pluspunkt 

Ja, genau die meinte ich!! Das Lied "Ego" von denen war im Soundtrack von NWD 7, daher kam mir das so bekannt vor...


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2013)

falls es auf die startseite soll, einfach "gefällt mir" klicken


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2013)

Er mal wieder  .. geiler shice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2013)

guter berg, gute ausbeute = langer spaß


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2013)

sieht danach aus


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Februar 2013)

einfach Top!

wie wir es von ihm kennen


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Allerdings fällt man auf Schnee weicher als auf normalem Boden, großer Pluspunkt


 

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen: Als mir beim letzten SnowDH die Bremse im Ziel eingefroren war hats mich auch derbe aufs Maul gelegt und es had ziemlech aua gemacht 
Beim Nächsten SnowDH nächsten Sonntag werde ich wohl immer die Bremse brav etwas schleifen lassen


----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2013)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen: Als mir beim letzten SnowDH die Bremse im Ziel eingefroren war hats mich auch derbe aufs Maul gelegt und es had ziemlech aua gemacht
> Beim Nächsten SnowDH nächsten Sonntag werde ich wohl immer die Bremse brav etwas schleifen lassen


ist ja permanent eis-/wassergekühlt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Februar 2013)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen: Als mir beim letzten SnowDH die Bremse im Ziel eingefroren war hats mich auch derbe aufs Maul gelegt und es had ziemlech aua gemacht
> Beim Nächsten SnowDH nächsten Sonntag werde ich wohl immer die Bremse brav etwas schleifen lassen



Ja, das hab ich auch gelernt, dass man die Bremsen immer bei Laune halten muss... Bei der zweiten Abfahrt hat's mich, wie man sieht, ziemlich direkt geschmissen. 0 Bremswirkung. Aber ich fand's in meinem Fall sehr angenehm weich bei Sturz.
Ansonsten war das Video meine erste Abfahrt auf Schnee. Dafür fand ich's ganz ok


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen: Als mir beim letzten SnowDH die Bremse im Ziel eingefroren war hats mich auch derbe aufs Maul gelegt und es had ziemlech aua gemacht
> Beim Nächsten SnowDH nächsten Sonntag werde ich wohl immer die Bremse brav etwas schleifen lassen


Kommt natürlich auf die Schneeverhältnisse an  Ich war letztens dem Snowboard auch auf brettharten Pisten unterwegs, wo ich mir das Bike (und mehr Protektoren als nur für Knie + Rücken) herbei gewünscht habe 
Aber bei meiner letzten Schnee-Tour mit Bike im Wald bin ich an einer (durch den Schnee unsichtbaren) Schrägwurzel voll abgeflogen - ich sah zwar aus wie ein Schneemann, aber sonst war nix


----------



## JulianM. (28. Februar 2013)

brettharte pisten sind doch geil fürs boarden!


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> brettharte pisten sind doch geil fürs boarden!


und fürs skifahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (1. März 2013)

Hab ich harte Pisten gehört??? Mein Stichwort....


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> brettharte pisten sind doch geil fürs boarden!


WHAT????  
Im Ernst, ich wüsste nicht ein einziges Argument pro harte Pisten zum Boarden 




Eisbein schrieb:


> und fürs skifahren!


Na das schon eher...




McFussel schrieb:


> Hab ich harte Pisten gehört??? Mein Stichwort....


Wieso nur wusste ich das...? 
Ich hab mir letztens mal deine Fotos angeschaut... ziemlich kräisie ihr Räis-Borda  Aber von harter Piste kann in dem Fall nicht die Rede sein


----------



## McFussel (1. März 2013)

Harte Pisten sind super...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/55665020"]Bääm - I love it on Vimeo[/ame]

Wann macht man Fotos? Bei guten Bedingungen...richtig ab gehts, wenn alle die Hosen gestrichen voll haben....


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Haha, dagegen ist Carven mit Skiern echt gar nix


----------



## JulianM. (1. März 2013)

also auf richtig griffigen, festen, frisch präparierten pisten lässt es sich ja wohl mal übergeil fahren! über eisige oder sulzige pisten brauchen wir gar nicht reden und tiefschnee ist nochmal n anderes kaliber


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> also auf richtig griffigen, festen, frisch präparierten pisten lässt es sich ja wohl mal übergeil fahren!


Lass das "festen" weg und ich stimme dir zu  Ich finde eher lockeren (nicht haufig gefahrenen!) Schnee immer besser, weil man viel entspannter und mit weniger Krafteinsatz fahren kann. Mag auch z. T. dran liegen, dass ich nicht der beste Snowboarder bin und auf hartem Schnee Stürze einfach viel mehr schmerzen, weshalb ich da nie so locker fahren kann wie auf etwas weicherem Schnee. Zumal der auch mehr Fehler verzeiht.
Mein bestes Schnee-Erlebnis war ein WE, an dem es in 2 Tagen >80cm Neuschnee gab, das meiste davon am ersten Tag. Der 2. Tag mit super weichen, aber trotzdem schön glatt präparierten Pisten war einfach nur 




JulianM. schrieb:


> über eisige oder sulzige pisten brauchen wir gar nicht reden und tiefschnee ist nochmal n anderes kaliber


Ja, logisch.


Schade, dass ich grad keine Zeit habe, mal mit dem FRX spielen zu gehen um mal wieder ein paar On-Topic Sachen für hier zu produzieren...


----------



## 21XC12 (1. März 2013)

Geiles Video!!! Echt krass wie man sich mit einem Alpinboard so krass in die Piste fräsen kann!!!! Ich bin eher der Powderfan!! Bei mir sieht's dann so aus:


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lass das "festen" weg und ich stimme dir zu  Ich finde eher lockeren (nicht haufig gefahrenen!) Schnee immer besser, weil man viel entspannter und mit weniger Krafteinsatz fahren kann. Mag auch z. T. dran liegen, dass ich nicht der beste Snowboarder bin und auf hartem Schnee Stürze einfach viel mehr schmerzen, weshalb ich da nie so locker fahren kann wie auf etwas weicherem Schnee. Zumal der auch mehr Fehler verzeiht.
> Mein bestes Schnee-Erlebnis war ein WE, an dem es in 2 Tagen >80cm Neuschnee gab, das meiste davon am ersten Tag. *Der 2. Tag mit super weichen, aber trotzdem schön glatt präparierten Pisten war einfach nur *



Also ich find das akut doof wenn man nicht gescheit druck auf die schaufel geben kann, weil der schnee so weich ist, dass die ski sich derbe in der piste eingraben... 

Aber gut, back to bikeäktschn.

@ McFussel erkennst du das da links im hintergrund?! 





man sieht das flach aus...


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ... ich find das akut doof wenn man nicht gescheit druck auf die schaufel geben kann, weil der schnee so weich ist, dass die ski sich derbe in der piste eingraben...



Gibt doch auch extra Carvingski für Freeride und Tiefschnee!! Es kommt doch letzlich auf den Einsatzzweck an. Sowas wie hier im Video geht mit normalen Ski nur bedingt. Umgekehrt gewinnt man mit Freerideski gewiss keine Rennen. Ich find beides hat seinen Reiz!!! Der Rest ist Geschmackssache!!!

Schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2013)

es war ja die rede vom reinen pisten fahren. Bist schon mal mit ner 2m Powderlatte auf der Piste gefahren? Vom vernünftigen carven ist man da meilenweit weg! Und es ist nur logisch das man mit einem vernünftigen pisten ski im gelände auch eher verlohren ist, wobei ich auch mit meinem Nordica Spitfire ab und an mal neben die pisten gehe, wenns nicht zu tief ist! 

So, haut mal wieder einer paar bike bilder raus, oder muss ich etwa wieder auf die B-Ware zurückgreifen?!


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Eisbein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... weil der schnee so weich ist, dass die ski sich derbe in der piste eingraben...
> ...



 Stimmt!! Deine B-Ware is aber besser als die A-Ware der meisten!!  Also her damit!!


----------



## JulianM. (2. März 2013)

na wollen wir mal den Abend nicht vor der Nacht loben


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2013)

... 





gleicher Berg, 1 stunde und einiges an gefluche später: herlichstes Dolomiten Pano!


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2013)

Da kann man nur neidisch werden!!! Geile Pics!


----------



## Schiltrac (4. März 2013)

da es hier momentan zu 80% um Pisten geht:
Brettharte Pisten sind super, und es gibt nichts über einen Snow-DH bei Sonnenaufgang 
(leider diesesmal ohne Canyon, aber sonst ist hier ja nichts los zur Jahreszeit...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_Naez (4. März 2013)

Hallo, ich ein Video von 1 Jahr zu verlassen, Canyon luden wir mehrere Mandanten mit einem Freund, um die Torque FRX EX und ein Bike Park versuchen ... "Die Fenasosa" in Spanien
Die ersten 3 Minuten ist die Reise, ist es die andere Weise genoss ich die ... 
Hoffe euch gefällt
Grüße


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3jPfMpXavY"]Canyon Torque test La Fenasosa 10-11 de Marzo - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Nico Laus (6. März 2013)

Looks fun. And the weather...a dream


----------



## Alex_Naez (10. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Looks fun. And the weather...a dream



Ja, richtig, dass die Gegend mit Blick auf die Mar Mediterraneo es ist in der Regel eine sehr gute Zeit für die meisten des Jahres ...

Ich lasse andere Sommer, war dies in Les 2 Alpes, eine Woche, sechs Freunde ... wie Sie sich vorstellen wir hatten ...



v=UfXRA9PURh4[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfXRA9PURh4"]Les 2 Alpes Bike Park - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. März 2013)

Season Opening


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. März 2013)

wo ist das?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. März 2013)

Ich mach hier mal mit
Ein paar Testpix mit der neuen Cam.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2013)

Gute Action!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von einer sehr spontanen und sehr kleinen, aber trotzdem wunderschönen Ausfahrt gestern Mittag. Ich war mit dem Rad unterwegs, mein Mädel zu Fuß mit Kamera - sind zusammen hoch und bergab hab ich ihr immer etappenweise Vorsprung gegeben und sie hat sich dann Plätzchen gesucht, um mich abzuschießen.  Ergebnis: viel Spaß für beide und ein paar ganz nette Aufnahmen, wie ich finde.

Kleine Stärkung + Aufwärmung vor der Abfahrt:



 


(Ok, weder Bike noch Action, aber zumindest ein Canyon Logo  und ich mag das Foto einfach)


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (12. März 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

@schbiker

Echt hübsche Bilder für ne Go Pro 

@`Smubob´

Auch sehr schöne Aufnahmen dabei. Bei euch ist ja wengistens der Schnee vollständig verschwunden. Macht mich schon ein bisschen neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (12. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Also ich find das akut doof wenn man nicht gescheit druck auf die schaufel geben kann, weil der schnee so weich ist, dass die ski sich derbe in der piste eingraben...
> 
> Aber gut, back to bikeäktschn.
> 
> @ McFussel erkennst du das da links im hintergrund?!



Meinst DU den See, oder die Berge? Bei den Bergen würde ich auf den Tiefenbachferner tippen und das würde dann auch erklären, was der See im Vordergrund ist 
Wäre mal ein Ziel für dieses Jahr...muss ich aber noch üben, sonst hast keinen Spaß an mir!

Um mal beim "hart in die Piste" zu bleiben:


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

@Freerider1504: Danke  Wenn ich mir die heutige FdT-Auswahl ansehe, finde ich, da hätte ich durchaus auch mitspielen können... wenigstens eine Nominierung wäre ja mal schön gewesen  Mir persönlich gefällt übrigens das Wurzelbild am besten, ich stehe einfach auf Fotos der Art. Ich bin auch echt froh, dass meine Freundin ein so gutes Auge für Fotos hat 
Wg. Wetter: heute ist es dort oben laut Webcam schon wieder weiß und hier unten hatten wir gestern und heute von Regen über Eisregen, Graupel und Hagel bis Schnee alles, z. T. noch mit starkem Wind. Echt hässlich! Zum Glück habe ich den Sonntag noch genutzt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

Bei uns war heute massive Nebel, aber jetzt als er sich verzogen hatte absolutes Kaiserwetter. Warm und blauer Himmel mit Sonnenschein  

Werde wohl mal wieder mein FRX auf den Homespot jagen. Weil es eine Gallerie ist mal wieder ein Bild vom Canyon in Action vom letzten Jahr


----------



## 21XC12 (12. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


>



Mondsteinweg!! 

Gopro? Silver oder Black?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mondsteinweg!!
> 
> Gopro? Silver oder Black?



Ja Mondsteine
Der Litermontlocal kennt sich aus
Is ne Black.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @schbiker
> 
> Echt hübsche Bilder für ne Go Pro
> 
> Danke, ich war/bin auch sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


>



Ein Kamikaze  
Was war denn da los? Falsche Reifen?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> wo ist das?



Sopron Downhill (Ungarn)  such mal auf fb unter Sopron Downhill und ädde uns..


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. März 2013)

ja was machst du denn da? 

sind wohl wirklich die reifen gewesen vorne slick oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (13. März 2013)

@DiscoDuDe & Nico Laus

Ich hab mich lernenderweise getrollt  

Die Reifen waren in Ordnung war alles für die Dramaturgie


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. März 2013)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


>



Alter Vadda! Willst du Stuntman werden
Der gute alte Hoxberg bestraft solche Aktionen normalerweise mit Knochenbrüchen oder Rahmenbrüchen.
Beispiele und Opfer gibts hier im Forum ja zur genüge

Pass auf dich auf und lass die Bäume in Ruhe


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (13. März 2013)

So geht einem die Strecke so richtig in Fleisch und Blut über


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> So geht einem die Strecke so richtig in Fleisch und Blut über


Oder man selbst geht auf der Strecke in "Fleisch und Blut" über...


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (14. März 2013)

So haarig sind die beiden Absteiger doch jetzt nicht  

Wollt Ihr mir ernsthaft erzählen sowas passiert euch nicht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

Nene, mir ging's nur um's Wortspiel  Ich schmeiß mich schon auch ab und zu mal hin, aber in den letzten Jahren zum Glück alles nur sehr glimpfliche Sachen *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (14. März 2013)

same here  

hoffentlich posted bald wieder jemand ein Bild, is ja ne Galerie.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2013)

Weil Galerie und so, ein Bild aus dem Sommer 2012


----------



## Nico Laus (14. März 2013)

Irgendwie cool mit der Transparenz der Wall.


----------



## McFussel (14. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Weil Galerie und so, ein Bild aus dem Sommer 2012



Respekt - das wäre nix für mich. Dir müsste die A-Line in Davos gefallen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2013)

Der Park ist auch ganz easy zu fahren. Kann man sogar mit nem CC Rad bewältigen


----------



## christophersch (17. März 2013)

sehr schöner Thread! da werde ich mich gleich mal dazugesellen


----------



## Niklas0 (18. März 2013)

Seh ich auch so! Im Sommer werden sich ein paar Fotos von mir dazugesellen


----------



## Schwitzefiks (19. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Weil Galerie und so, ein Bild aus dem Sommer 2012



Samerberg


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2013)

So ist es 

Bald geht´s wieder los. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter jetzt endlich mal besser, dann geht´s ab in den Park.


----------



## Nill (19. März 2013)

Ach ja, Abwechslung muss sein - 20mal Springen muss ja nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (20. März 2013)

sehr schick!


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so! Im Sommer werden sich ein paar Fotos von mir dazugesellen


na das ja erfreulich, ich kann mich dann hier nur noch mit restbeständen zu worte melden. Das torki wird abgelöst.


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> na das ja erfreulich, ich kann mich dann hier nur noch mit restbeständen zu worte melden. Das torki wird abgelöst.


 
Was kommt denn als Nachfolger?


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2013)

eine trailrakete


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. März 2013)

Carver?


----------



## Niklas0 (21. März 2013)

Armes Torki  bei mir gesellt sich demnächst ein strive dazu


----------



## der_erce (21. März 2013)

@Nill


----------



## Nill (21. März 2013)

Dank euch....... ich sag euch....hier in Berlin hatten wir gersten und heute wieder 20 cm neu Schnee !! Ich könnte ***** AHHHH !!!

Derweil bastel ich grade eine neues Rad zusammen  Schaut mal bei meinem Blog vorbei, ist leider kein Canyon


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Carver?


jap, das ICB!

Super, dann bring ich die ski mit nach berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_Naez (24. März 2013)

Guten Morgen, ich lasse ein Video von meinem Bereich


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOl6hVFxbs8&feature=player_embedded"]Descenso del Pino "Ermita San RamÃ³n" - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## brillenboogie (24. März 2013)

nice video
nice bike
nice trail
nice riding
nice weather
...


----------



## Nduro (24. März 2013)

Stimme ich voll zu


----------



## Alex_Naez (24. März 2013)

Danke, ich denke, das seltsamste Sache für Sie diese Vegetation trocknen ... Verwendet werden, um diese so feucht Wälder

Grüße


----------



## sirios (24. März 2013)

Alex_Naez schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich lasse ein Video von meinem Bereich
> 
> 
> Descenso del Pino "Ermita San RamÃ³n" - YouTube



awesome ! I think we should catch the next flight to your place


----------



## Alex_Naez (24. März 2013)

Nur warnen und bereiten Weg, aber für Ihre schöne Landschaften ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (24. März 2013)

Alex_Naez schrieb:


> Nur warnen und bereiten Weg, aber für Ihre schöne Landschaften ...



Hola Alex. Su traducción suena un poco raro, pero todavía se puede entender un poco lo que quieres decir. Me gusta tu video. También me gustaría ir allí, se ve muy divertido después. Además, la perspectiva es muy hermoso. Diviértete ciclismo incluso cuando y saludos desde munich, ASQ


----------



## Alex_Naez (24. März 2013)

Gracias!! Uso el traductor de Google por eso os puede sonar raro...

Saludos


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. März 2013)

letztens im Wald


----------



## sirios (24. März 2013)

Hab heute mal die paar Sonnenstrahlen genutzt um die CamOne Infinity mal ein wenig zu testen. Fazit: Ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Anbei ein Bild aufgenommen im Photoburst mode. Natürlich ist die Quali schlechter als die der GoPro 3, die kann ja auch Bilder in 11 Mpx machen, hier sind es nur 5. Dennoch gut wie ich finde.


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2013)

ihr glaubt nicht, wie sehr ich mich auf den Sommer freue...


----------



## Nill (24. März 2013)

an alle !

Wir freuen uns einfach gemeinsam auf den Sommer !!!


----------



## Alex_Naez (24. März 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> ihr glaubt nicht, wie sehr ich mich auf den Sommer freue...




Sehr gute Bilder, wie wir sagen hier FO-TA-ZA = great bilder


----------



## sirios (24. März 2013)

Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder mit deutlich (!!!) weniger action als auf den Fotos über mir . Ging mir auch nur darum mal die Cam zu testen und das war einer der wenigen Trails ohne übermässig viel Matsch .


----------



## kraft_werk (24. März 2013)

Da hätte ich auch noch eins, mit viel wenig Action


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. März 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Videos von unserem Trip nach Albstadt am Samstag.


http://youtu.be/XDCrNbIeW1M

http://youtu.be/S_n0sHOaCfM

http://youtu.be/ERVBP2wDtOE

http://youtu.be/Y1njBDqhcS4

http://youtu.be/2Yme0eL38X0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (25. März 2013)

Hatte es mir überleght zu kommen, aber Boarden war dann die bessere Wahl


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. März 2013)

@S.Tschuschke

Schöne Videos, sieht extrem matschig aus. Wie war´s denn bei dieser Witterung mit dem Lift?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. März 2013)

Ich bin nicht rausgefallen 
Steilstück und oben lag Schnee. Das war ein wenig haarig. Ging aber.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. März 2013)

Wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist, dann werden wir auch mal in Albstadt vorbeischauen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. März 2013)

Für uns ist Beerfelden und Wildbad näher. Albstadt war lustig, aber die anderen beiden Parks werden wir eher besuchen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. März 2013)

Welches Albstadt ist denn das (bei Sigmaringen) ?


----------



## McFussel (25. März 2013)

http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/


----------



## xyzHero (25. März 2013)

Dann gebe ich auch mal was zum Besten.

Wetter am Sonntag mal genutzt und den Berg hinterm Haus runtergefahren 

PW: biken

[ame="http://vimeo.com/62560360"]Private Video on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. März 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/



Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. März 2013)

@xyzHero

sehr geil!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. März 2013)

Dann gibts von mir auch noch en Testlauf zu sehen.
Da ich mich noch nit wirklich mit dem Gema Quatsch auseinander gesetzt hab hier erstmal ohne Musik


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. März 2013)

Stress wegen Gema gabs bis jetzt nur bei Youtube.
IBC und Vimeo lassen die Musik durchgehen


----------



## sirios (25. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Dann gibts von mir auch noch en Testlauf zu sehen.
> Da ich mich noch nit wirklich mit dem Gema Quatsch auseinander gesetzt hab hier erstmal ohne Musik



Mach Dir mal um die Gema keinen Kopp! Hier wird man noch nicht so terrorisiert wie bei Youtube ! Bin mal auf weitere Videos mit der Black gespannt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal um die Gema keinen Kopp! Hier wird man noch nicht so terrorisiert wie bei Youtube ! Bin mal auf weitere Videos mit der Black gespannt



Hab schon eins vom Litermont fertig
Muss jetz aber auf Nachtschicht
In unserer FB Mountain Bike Gruppe wurd das Video auch gekickt obwohls ne geschlossene Gruppe is.
Deswegen war ich hier jetz wohl etwas übervorsichtig...naja das nächste Videokommt dann mit Musik


----------



## sirios (25. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hab schon eins vom Litermont fertig
> Muss jetz aber auf Nachtschicht
> In unserer FB Mountain Bike Gruppe wurd das Video auch gekickt obwohls ne geschlossene Gruppe is.
> Deswegen war ich hier jetz wohl etwas übervorsichtig...naja das nächste Videokommt dann mit Musik



Wir sind gespannt ! Dann mal gute Schicht, überschaff Dich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2013)

S C H E I S S     W I N T E R


----------



## der_erce (28. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Dann gibts von mir auch noch en Testlauf zu sehen.
> Da ich mich noch nit wirklich mit dem Gema Quatsch auseinander gesetzt hab hier erstmal ohne Musik



lol...hat die GEMA doch zugeschlagen??


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol...hat die GEMA doch zugeschlagen??



Nee...
Ich hab zugeschlagen und hab noch en bisserl Krach dazu gepackt


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. März 2013)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## ASQ (29. März 2013)

Zum Thema Gema-Freie Musik gabs hier mal eine gute zusammenfassung
http://www.fullface.de/filmen-fotografieren/musik-fuer-videos-20130206.htm


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2013)

Ostern ein bissel rumgeeiert!!!


----------



## Mithras (29. März 2013)

Koblenz? bzw. Boppard?


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2013)

HoM3TrAiL


----------



## hesinde2006 (29. März 2013)

> HoM3TrAiL


Wo !?


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2013)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Wo !?



Von Mülheim-Kärlich 200 km! Is im Saarland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ostern ein bissel rumgeeiert!!!


Scheen
Wieso kenn ich den Spot nit


----------



## Mithras (29. März 2013)

ich will auch so nen Hometrail .. oder hab ihn nur noch nich gefunden  .. gut, dass Onohe 15Min entfernt ist *g*


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. März 2013)

Mal ein paar Fotos von der ersten Ausfahrt 2013, die nicht bei Schnee stattgefunden hat!


----------



## Nill (29. März 2013)

^^Warum liegt bei euch allen kein Schnee ?!?! GEMEIN


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2013)

Der Helm is toll, den hab ich auch


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2013)

@21XC12

Sehr schöner Trail, sieht vielversprechend aus...

@Cleptomanicx92

Schöne Bilder


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2013)

Danke!!  Ich wünschte mir nur ich würde auch alles springen!!  Hier noch zwei von heute!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke!!  Ich wünschte mir nur ich würde auch alles springen!!  Hier noch zwei von heute!!



Da hilft nur üben üben üben 

Ich bin neidisch auf euer Wetter 

Bei uns hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und jetzt wird es wieder Schnee


----------



## sirios (31. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke!!  Ich wünschte mir nur ich würde auch alles springen!!  Hier noch zwei von heute!!



Haste doch sicher mit der GoPro geknipst? Wir wollen auch bewegte Bilder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. März 2013)

Ja sind mit der GoPro gemacht!! Ihr könnt gern mal vorbeikommen um zu üben!!!


----------



## sirios (31. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ja sind mit der GoPro gemacht!! Ihr könnt gern mal vorbeikommen um zu üben!!!



Danke für das Angebot! Mal sehen wann wir vorbeischneien !

Bei der Gelegenheit wünsche ich allen hier schonmal frohe Ostern und dicke Eier


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. März 2013)

Beerfelden


----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Ach hier gibt es ja extra einen Canyon Bikes in Action Bilder Thema, hätte ich in der Canyon Galerie gar nicht nach mehr Action-Fotos schreien müssen.


----------



## xyzHero (31. März 2013)

Ein Zusammenschnitt von der Samstagstour.
Der Mann in rot ist mittlerweile auch schon 60 Jahre alt, wenn ich in dem Alter auch noch so fit bin, dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht!!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63005829"]Private Video on Vimeo[/ame]

PW: 30.03.2013

Have Fun

xyzHero


----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Wow, echt schöne Trails bei euch.
Ich wäre froh wenn es hier so etwas in der Nähe geben würde. =)
Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (31. März 2013)

Im Großraum Koblenz.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## hesinde2006 (31. März 2013)

Fleckertshöhe, Utah Trail und Boppard (unterhalb der Sesselbahn) Ab Minute 2 muss kann ich nur raten (vielleicht am Sabelskopf )


----------



## tane (31. März 2013)

xyz"HERO" - keine frage! gas gibst ordentlich!!!


----------



## xyzHero (31. März 2013)

Wolfskopf und Eisenbolz waren noch dabei 

Wir waren schon ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr da. Da hat sich ja einiges getan 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Nill (31. März 2013)

@xyzHero: ich komme sofort bei euch rum  Geiler Trail


----------



## MaXXimus (31. März 2013)




----------



## xyzHero (31. März 2013)

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich freue mich wieder richtig auf die "langweiligen" Touren im Sommer. 

Auch wenn ich mein Bike nicht porentief sauber mache, nach einer Schlammschlacht geht immer so viel Zeit drauf, Bike kurz abspritzen, Kette ölen etc. Dann noch die Klamotten....

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Hier sind meine bewegten Action-Bilder von gestern. =)


----------



## Niklas0 (31. März 2013)

Fleckertshöhe, jaja einer meiner Lieblingsstrecken


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ja sind mit der GoPro gemacht!! Ihr könnt gern mal vorbeikommen um zu üben!!!



Ich war heut schon da
Geiler Hometrail den ihr euch da zusammengezimmert habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## latro44 (1. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ja sind mit der GoPro gemacht!! Ihr könnt gern mal vorbeikommen um zu üben!!!


Darf man fragen wo der Trail ist? Sieht geil aus? alles selbst gebaut?
ride on


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. April 2013)

vorerst mal 2 Bilder vom heutigen Ausflug. War ein geiler Tag mit den Jungs! 

oben @_siri_os und unten ich:


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. April 2013)

Das is in Trippstadt oder?



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> vorerst mal 2 Bilder vom heutigen Ausflug. War ein geiler Tag mit den Jungs!
> 
> oben @_siri_o und unten ich:


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. April 2013)

ja genau 
waren heute zum ersten mal dort.


----------



## Philipp-978 (2. April 2013)

Hey Leute, 
bin neu in dem Freeride Business .
Wollte ma fragen , wie viel Sag ich in meinem 
Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer brauche, der an meinem 
Canyon Torque EX Alpinist angebaut ist?


----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an was du damit fährst! Touren, Bikepark, ...? Für Trails und Touren is weniger manchmal mehr!! Du hast mehr Feedback vom Untergrund bei straffem Fahrwerk!! Auch der Druck in der Ausgleichskammer und andere Faktoren spielen eine Rolle!! Fang mal mit 30 % SAG an und teste mal das Setup an einer Strecke wo alles drin ist! Kleine Kletterpassagen, Stufen, Wurzeln, ein paar Sprünge und wenn der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt kann man noch Schritt für Schritt Luft ablassen bis man den gesamten Federweg nutzt!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2013)

@Philipp-978 / @21XC12: Hier gehts um Fotos/Videos von "Canyon Bikes in Action"...  für Technik-Geschwafel zum Torque bitte hier oder hier anlang! Danke.


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2013)

schönes video da oben aus der Koblenzer gegend, ich hoffe ich schaffs heuer auch mal mit radl dahin.

Das hier ist mir gestern aufgefallen als ich bilder zum drucken suchte: 
Freeride at it's best - völlig wegloses gelände und so ziemlich der geilste "spielplatz" oberhalb von 3200m 

achja, darf geklickt werden


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. April 2013)

Stettiner Hütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2013)

nö!  hütte dürfte eigentlich mit den gemachten angaben nicht sooo schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. April 2013)

Ok, einen hab ich noch: Es ist die Hochstubaihütte.


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2013)

eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> hütte dürfte eigentlich mit den gemachten angaben nicht sooo schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

Da wir am WE mal unsere neuen Cams richtig testen konnten, schnippelte ich mal ein bisschen an den Videos rum. 

Zu sehen ist das Letzte WE in Trippstadt und ein kleiner Auschnitt der Hometrails. ich hoffe man kann es sich ansehen


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

@FlyingLizard

Schönes Video und super Wetter


----------



## sirios (4. April 2013)

Sonne satt, auch wenn es frisch war . Ich hoffe es geht jetzt mal bald bergauf mit dem Wetter, ist ja schon nicht mehr feierlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. April 2013)

Womit schneidet und bearbeitet Ihr die Videos? Alles mit Bezahl-Programmen oder gibt es ein Gratis-Programm mit dem ich meine GoPro 3 Silver Videos bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Sonne satt, auch wenn es frisch war . Ich hoffe es geht jetzt mal bald bergauf mit dem Wetter, ist ja schon nicht mehr feierlich!


 
Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten, dass am Sonntag endlich die Bikepark Saison für uns beginnt  Wetter soll zwar bescheiden werden, aber egal, endlich wieder ballern


----------



## sirios (4. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Womit schneidet und bearbeitet Ihr die Videos? Alles mit Bezahl-Programmen oder gibt es ein Gratis-Programm mit dem ich meine GoPro 3 Silver Videos bearbeiten kann?



Bisher nutze ich iMovie, werd aber jetzt mal Final Cut X antesten. Mal sehen ob es mir taugt oder ob ich bei iMovie bleib.


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

Danke! 
Es darf auch geliket werden 

Hierfür hatte ich avs video deluxe 6,3 freigeschaltet und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. April 2013)

Sind iMovie, Final Cut X und avs video deluxe 6.3 alles Freeware oder kosten die was?


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

Musste Zahlen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. April 2013)

Was kostet sowas?


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

Nimm Avidemux. Benutze ich auch, ist Freeware und mit vielen Optionen ausgestattet.


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

47,-


----------



## ASQ (4. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten, dass am Sonntag endlich die Bikepark Saison für uns beginnt  Wetter soll zwar bescheiden werden, aber egal, endlich wieder ballern



Samerberg ? Wenn ja,, dann hat sich das ja mal wieder um 2 Wochen verschoben, da der Schnee ja immernoch liegt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (4. April 2013)

Heute hat mal wieder ein bissel die *Sonne* geschienen!!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

auf jeden Fall en geiler Trail! 

sind meine auch was geworden?


----------



## JulianM. (4. April 2013)

imovie ist schon vorinstalliert und somit kostenlos und für final cut pro musste um die 270 euronen zahlen. ich komme aber mit imovie super klar und es gibt auch mega viele möglichkeiten


----------



## 21XC12 (4. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall en geiler Trail!
> 
> sind meine auch was geworden?



Jo!! Hab dir den Link als PN geschickt!! Das eine ist echt gut geworden!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

danke! 
meinst du das am oberen Kicker?


----------



## 21XC12 (4. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> danke!
> meinst du das am oberen Kicker?



Der kleine Drop ganz oben! Das kommt imho gut rüber! 

edit: Ich hätte es ja hochgeladen, aber ich lad keine Bilder von anderen hoch ohne deren Einverständnis. Kannst es doch hier hochladen!! Passt doch!!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

kein thema! 

so


----------



## 21XC12 (4. April 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Samerberg ? Wenn ja,, dann hat sich das ja mal wieder um 2 Wochen verschoben, da der Schnee ja immernoch liegt ^^


 
Ja Samerberg.

Lediglich die offizielle Eröffnung hat sich nochmals um 2 Wochen verschoben aufgrund der Wetterlage. Die Hauptstrecke wird jedoch ab 06.04.2013 zu befahren sein. Singletrails und Northshores sowie Wallrides bleiben jedoch gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (5. April 2013)

Sofern ich den VW Bus organisieren kann, rücken wir zu dritt zur offiziellen eröffnung an  - auch aufgrund dessen das mein neues Bike noch nicht da ist , meine Frau hat ihr´s ja schon  
Na dann wird man sich ja evtl übern weg fahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

Wir werden uns mit Sicherheit mal treffen, sind eigentlich relativ häufig am Samerberg  

Sind auch leicht an den Bike´s zu erkennen: 2x Morewood Makulu, 1x Canyon FRX, 1x Santa Cruz Driver 8


----------



## sirios (7. April 2013)

Hier mein persönlicher Recut von Trippstadt


----------



## ASQ (7. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier mein persönlicher Recut von Trippstadt
> 
> bei 1:06^^ wie ich Leute gern habe die mitten auf der Strecke stehn und eine unterhaltung führen ^^


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2013)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. April 2013)

Neulich auf dem sonnigen Hometrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. April 2013)

Mein FRX in Action  (Liftfahren)


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2013)

@schbiker

Schönes Video 
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor!  Und der Typ bei 0:30


----------



## Nduro (8. April 2013)

Wow, was ein hometrail auf dem Video.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. April 2013)

Kann ich sogar bestätigen dass der spitze ist


----------



## SEB92 (8. April 2013)

Ottweiler


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. April 2013)

Schöne Bilder, noch besser wäre es, wenn du noch nen Fullface aufhättest


----------



## Nico Laus (8. April 2013)

Wird doch jeder selbst wissen was er tut.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. April 2013)

Ich meinte nicht ausschließlich wegen der Sicherheit, sondern wegen der Optik


----------



## SEB92 (8. April 2013)

;D Die Strecke ist nicht so extrem und beim Hochfahren nervt mich der Fullface immer.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Kann ich sogar bestätigen dass der spitze ist



Der is sogar noch besser geworden seit du das letzte Mal da warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. April 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> Ottweiler



Das Wallridefoto is echt klasse


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der is sogar noch besser geworden seit du das letzte Mal da warst



da bin ich mal gespannt.  Werd evtl. mal kurz vorbei fahren die Woche wenns klappt. Könnten ja mal was abmachen mit sirios usw. zum üben

Ach ja Ottweiler sieht auch super aus


----------



## motoerhead (10. April 2013)

ja echt schicke Bilder! und gut gefahren!


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2013)

Das Wallride Pic sieht mal richtig geil aus!!! Könnte man als Foto des Tages vorschlagen!





Ich mach auch Fortschritte! Wenn auch kleine!!


----------



## sirios (14. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Wallride Pic sieht mal richtig geil aus!!! Könnte man als Foto des Tages vorschlagen!
> 
> Ich mach auch Fortschritte! Wenn auch kleine!!



Der wallride ist mal richtig gut, waren eben auch da. Geiles Teil !

Und dein Bild gefällt auch aumen:


----------



## Sasse82 (14. April 2013)

Von mir gibt es auch wieder ein kleines Video.
Mich hat es mal interessiert was meine Gabel wo auf dem Trail eigentlich so wirklich macht, herausgekommen ist die Abfahrt des Kärcher-Freerides in Bad Wildbad aus Sicht einer Boxxer Worldcup durchsetzt mit SlowMo-Szenen.
Fazit: Ich möchte keine Gabel sein.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Und dein Bild gefällt auch



Vielen Dank!!!  Hier noch ein kleines Vid!!


----------



## sirios (14. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!!  Hier noch ein kleines Vid!!



Yeah, schöne bewegte Bilder! 

The Wall


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


>



Auch geiler S H I T!!!  Muss auch unbedingt mal nach Ottweiler! Wo sind die Bilder die der Typ unten hinterm Anlieger gemacht hat?


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. April 2013)

die gibts nicht mehr. den hat der samt Cam umgemäht


----------



## sirios (14. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> die gibts nicht mehr. den hat der samt Cam umgemäht



Ich fahr nur Leute über den Haufen die mitten auf der Strecke parken und da ihr Schwätzchen halten du Vogel   

Mal noch was von heute:

ich




 @FlyingLizard


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur Leute über den Haufen die mitten auf der Strecke parken und da ihr Schwätzchen halten du Vogel



wie auch immer... 
es war leider geil


----------



## Nico Laus (14. April 2013)

Jetzt kommen mal wieder Park-Fotos rein. Eine richtige Flut! Alle super!


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2013)

Auch nice die Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (14. April 2013)

FRX ballern in Warstein.
Nicht die tollsten Fotos, hat aber Spaß gemacht und das ist ja die Hauptsache.


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. April 2013)

heute fliegen hier echt die Fritten
hoffentlich halten bei allen die Frühlingsgefühle noch länger an


----------



## sirios (14. April 2013)

Kaum strahlt die Sonne etwas kommen alle bekloppten aus ihren Löchern und schwingen sich auf den Bock... find ich GEIL !


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. April 2013)

Absprung:




Airtime:




Landung:




Bodenprobe:


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2013)

vll. mehr mit dem körper den sprung abfedern?! oder bist schräg gelandet?!


----------



## Nico Laus (15. April 2013)

Gute Bildfolge 
Vom Pedal gerutscht?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. April 2013)

Bin zu weit gesprungen, deswegen lieg ich auch aufm Oberrohr, dadurch etwas zu weit nach links gekommen und dann hab ich mit dem linken Pedal in der Böschung ne Wurzel gefunden


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2013)

Dann solltest du unter deinem Nick schnell Pathfinder in Wurzelfinder ändern


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. April 2013)

Stimmt eigentlich

War allerdings eher ne Wurzelbehandlung


----------



## sirios (15. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich
> 
> War allerdings eher ne Wurzelbehandlung



so lange nicht mehr passiert und man drüber lachen kann passt doch alles !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. April 2013)

Schöne Bilder auf der letzten Seite


----------



## 21XC12 (15. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Bodenprobe:



Ich hab nur noch gesehen wie das Laub durch die Luft fliegt! Aber du hast dich sehr elegant abgerollt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> @FlyingLizard


Yeah, Monkey-Style!


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. April 2013)

Bananen hatte ich sogar im Rucksack


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)




----------



## der_erce (15. April 2013)




----------



## JulianM. (15. April 2013)

ahhhh ich habe grade daran gedacht  
ist allerings noch mit Videokassette aufgenommen worden


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. April 2013)




----------



## dia-mandt (15. April 2013)

homespot.... wird Zeit das die Parks öffnen.
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27761


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (15. April 2013)

In Osternohe war 30 Minuten Wartezeit angeblich... Ja, es wird Zeit dass alle Parks öffnen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich
> 
> War allerdings eher ne Wurzelbehandlung



Du hast selbst den Federweg des Vorderreifens zu 100% ausgenutzt - Das nenne ich effektiv


----------



## Nico Laus (15. April 2013)

Geiler Homespot! Sowas hätte ich hier auch gerne. Bei uns lassen sich die Biker  z.Zt. von der Holzbauernlobby verarschen. Helfen beim Abreißen der Spots, bauen nichts mehr und lassen sich endlos hinhalten, während die Gegenseite nichtmal zum kleinsten Kompromiss bereit ist. Die freut sich einfach, dass die lästigen Biker aus dem Wald verschwunden sind.


----------



## Caspar720 (15. April 2013)

Ich fand in Osternohe waren es gefühlt 60 min Wartezeit 

Freu mich schon wieder aufn Geisskopf.


----------



## wholeStepDown (16. April 2013)

Heidelberg, Ende März- bei relativ angenehmen 3°


----------



## McFussel (16. April 2013)

Is das vom Königsstuhl runter....??? Der Trail ist lässig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (16. April 2013)

jau, ist iwo da im wäldchen 

Später sind wir noch die freeride strecke gefahren, aber das war etwas rumpeliger....


----------



## McFussel (16. April 2013)

Vorallem das Steinfeld in der Mitte....


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> homespot.... wird Zeit das die Parks öffnen.
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27761





Schöner Spot, würde ich auch gern mal fahren.


----------



## h4wk (16. April 2013)

Mein Torque auf Gran Canaria: 






Noch mehr Bilder gibts hier: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/tag/gc2013

​


----------



## sirios (16. April 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Mein Torque auf Gran Canaria:
> 
> 
> Noch mehr Bilder gibts hier: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/tag/gc2013
> ...



Der Gesichtsausdruck ist der Hammer


----------



## potzblitzer (16. April 2013)

Harter Sonnenbrand!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. April 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Dudes-of-Hazzard-The-Dudeumentary-Part-1-Home-Sweet-Home.html


----------



## christophersch (16. April 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Dudes-of-Hazzard-The-Dudeumentary-Part-1-Home-Sweet-Home.html



grandios!

style auf schönen Bikes!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Dudes-of-Hazzard-The-Dudeumentary-Part-1-Home-Sweet-Home.html



Richtig geil


----------



## fuschnick (17. April 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Dudes-of-Hazzard-The-Dudeumentary-Part-1-Home-Sweet-Home.html


 
wuuhuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (17. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Der Gesichtsausdruck ist der Hammer


Vor lauter Konzentration auf die Strecke war dafür leider keine Zeit mehr... ;-)



potzblitzer schrieb:


> Harter Sonnenbrand!


Deswegen gibts ab dem zweiten Tag auch nur noch Bilder im Langarmtrikot... War echt übel...

Grüße


----------



## Drahtesel_ (17. April 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Dudes-of-Hazzard-The-Dudeumentary-Part-1-Home-Sweet-Home.html



cooles Video... läuft es bei euch auch so verdächtig langsam


----------



## derTeske81 (19. April 2013)




----------



## xyzHero (21. April 2013)

Samstagsrunde mit den Jungs:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27873
 
Gruß xyzHero


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. April 2013)

sehr schön!


----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

Flowtrail Ottweiler


----------



## Mithras (21. April 2013)

Hab heut einen mit seinem Strive das Roadgap in Onohe nehmen sehen, Hut Ab!

Ist zwar nicht der Fahrer vom Strive, aber das Gap ... da trau ich mich noch nicht runter


----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hab heut einen mit seinem Strive das Roadgap in Onohe nehmen sehen, Hut Ab!
> 
> Ist zwar nicht der Fahrer vom Strive, aber das Gap ... da trau ich mich noch nicht runter



Ja von sowas halt ich mich (bisher ) auch mal noch fern 





Bin aber echt zufrieden mit der Kiste auf Flowtrails und auch in Trippstadt


----------



## Mithras (21. April 2013)

Och ich sach mal solang es spass macht passt es doch, auch wenn die Drops nicht atemberaubend sind  .. man möcht sich jach noch steigern können ..hab mich heute über meine gelungenen Wallrides gefreut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ja von sowas halt ich mich (bisher ) auch mal noch fern



Hast du echt vor sowas mal zu springen? Also mir wär das zu krass!! Die Höhe is hier nicht das Problem, aber die Geschwindigkeit mit der man springen muss für die Distanz zu schaffen. Wenn da was schief geht rappelts richtig!!!


----------



## jedy (21. April 2013)

Huch, 

länger nicht mehr reingeschaut. Viele schöne Fotos hier!  Man merkt, dass das Wetter besser wird


----------



## pirata (21. April 2013)

keine große Action, aber ein schöner Weg mit Steinen und steil


----------



## Master_KK (21. April 2013)

Auch nicht "das" Actionfoto - aber steil, mit Wurzeln und nach aussen abfallendem Trail auf meinem Torque EX.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. April 2013)




----------



## der_erce (22. April 2013)

@Mithras... den packen wir dieses Jahr noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (22. April 2013)

Und sowas macht Euch Spaß?


----------



## christophersch (22. April 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Und sowas macht Euch Spaß?



na logo! was denkst du denn ?


----------



## dirtmag (22. April 2013)

Winter in Teneriffa:


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Winter in Teneriffa:


 

nice !


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2013)

Weiß nicht, ob das schon mal war, aber wo wir grad beim Thema Roadgaps waren . Willingen...


----------



## Nico Laus (22. April 2013)

Top! 
Das Gap habe ich mir für diese Saison auch vorgenommen. Die DH flüssig zu fahren steht ganz oben auf meiner to-do-Liste.


----------



## Scott Freerider (23. April 2013)

Geniale Bilder  vom User esjojo 

















Gruß


----------



## SEB92 (23. April 2013)

@Scott Freerider top Bilder! :thumbup:
Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. April 2013)

@ Scott Freerider

Echt gute Bilder


----------



## Scott Freerider (23. April 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> @Scott Freerider top Bilder! :thumbup:
> Wo ist denn das?



http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (23. April 2013)

Auch von mir gibt es mal wieder neues (bewegtes) Bildmaterial.

Die Black Wall aus zwei verschiedenen Perspektiven mit SlowMo-Szenen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tDgNuFaAbM"]Beerfelden - Black Wall - YouTube[/nomedia]

PS: Ja, auch dieses Video ist wieder nicht auf mobilen Geräten verfügbar, liegt am verwendeten Lied.


----------



## JulianM. (23. April 2013)

http://youtu.be/3bVYQ1g2Qjk

strive in action 

(PS: ach ich check nicht wie man das einbettet )


----------



## quax01 (23. April 2013)

@Sasse82:
Wie hast Du die Kamera am Rahmen befestigt?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gibt es mal wieder neues (bewegtes) Bildmaterial.
> 
> Die Black Wall aus zwei verschiedenen Perspektiven mit SlowMo-Szenen:
> 
> ...



Gudde Aufnahmen
Allerdings macht mich der Splitscreen ein bisschen wurres


----------



## Sasse82 (24. April 2013)

quax01 schrieb:


> @_Sasse82_:
> Wie hast Du die Kamera am Rahmen befestigt?
> 
> Gruß
> Kai



Mit der Halterung für den normalen MTB Helm. Einfach die Riemen um das Unterrohr herum legen und gut festziehen.



schbiker schrieb:


> Gudde Aufnahmen
> Allerdings macht mich der Splitscreen ein bisschen wurres



Ja, geht nicht nur dir so. 
Wenn man es nicht auf Fullscreen anschaut hilft es ein wenig. Ansonsten auch einfach zweimal anschauen. ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (24. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gibt es mal wieder neues (bewegtes) Bildmaterial.
> 
> Die Black Wall aus zwei verschiedenen Perspektiven mit SlowMo-Szenen:
> 
> ...



Top!  Mit mehreren Kameras und Perspektiven lässt sich im Schnitt viel mehr machen. Mit Videomaterial aus nur einer Helmkamera ists immer schwer für den Zuschauer ansprechende Videos zu produzieren.
Geil ist es im Pulk mit 4-5 Kameras zu fahren, wo auch mal einer stehen bleibt und die anderen von vorne oder der Seite filmt.

Ich hab schonmal überlegt mehrer der China-Knopfkameras zu kaufen und sie an allen (un)möglichen Stellen zu montieren.  Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Quali so schlecht, dass man dann doch nichts mit dem Videomaterial anfangen will.


Hier mal ein kleiner Clip aus Warstein. Ich war mit einem Kumpel unterwegs, der sich vom MTB-Virus hat anstecken lassen. 
https://vimeo.com/64697097


----------



## Sasse82 (24. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Top!  Mit mehreren Kameras und Perspektiven lässt sich im Schnitt viel mehr machen. Mit Videomaterial aus nur einer Helmkamera ists immer schwer für den Zuschauer ansprechende Videos zu produzieren.
> Geil ist es im Pulk mit 4-5 Kameras zu fahren, wo auch mal einer stehen bleibt und die anderen von vorne oder der Seite filmt.
> 
> Ich hab schonmal überlegt mehrer der China-Knopfkameras zu kaufen und sie an allen (un)möglichen Stellen zu montieren.  Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Quali so schlecht, dass man dann doch nichts mit dem Videomaterial anfangen will.
> ...




Auf jeden Fall, ich war nur leider alleine (und habe nur eine Kamera) und musste daher zwei zum Glück recht gleich gefahrene Abfahrten zusammenschneiden. =)
Je mehr Kameras ins Spiel kommen, desto mehr Zeit kostet aber auch das schneiden, das ist der Nachteil daran.


----------



## sirios (28. April 2013)

Heute ein wenig auf den heimischen Trails unterwegs gewesen um mal zu sehen was der neu geshimte DHX so drauf hat. Fazit: Geil! Fühlt sich sehr gut an . Leider rauschen die Bilder etwas. Ging nicht besser, musste heute mein eigener Fotograf sein


----------



## 21XC12 (28. April 2013)

Die Wurzel kenn ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (28. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Wurzel kenn ich doch!



Ja da wo die ist sind noch einige mehr


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

Von gestern am Homespot


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2013)

Gute Pics!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Mai 2013)

Hier mal der neue Sprung an unserem Homespot:


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend in Ottweiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Mai 2013)

@BikeMike78

Geiles Gap 

@schbiker

Schönes Bild, lediglich der Kameramensch stört ein wenig.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Mai 2013)

@schbiker

Geiler Wallride!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Mai 2013)

Der Wallride sieht wirklich verdammt lecker aus. 
Wenn Ottweiler nur nicht so weit weg wäre...


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hier mal der neue Sprung an unserem Homespot:


 

Wo ist euer Homespot?...


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Mai 2013)

At home natürlich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Gestern Abend in Ottweiler.



Kann das sein dass ich am oberen Teerweg mit meinem CC-Rädchen an Euch vorbeigefahren bin? Ich hatte ein gelb-schwarzes Team-Trikot an und bin nach 20m links hoch in Richtung Startpunkt gefahren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Mai 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kann das sein dass ich am oberen Teerweg mit meinem CC-Rädchen an Euch vorbeigefahren bin? Ich hatte ein gelb-schwarzes Team-Trikot an und bin nach 20m links hoch in Richtung Startpunkt gefahren.



Kann natürlich schon sein den Teerweg haben wir ja das ein oder andere Mal passiert.
Mir is allerdings niemand aufgefallen...was aber nix heißen muß


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Und sowas macht Euch Spaß?




schau mal was ich gefunden hab...


----------



## McFussel (4. Mai 2013)

Stolperbiken!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Mai 2013)

Bilder von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (6. Mai 2013)

Irgend wie bekomme ich es nicht hin, hier vernünftig ein Youtube Video einzubetten.
Deshalb müsst ihr jetzt mit einem einfachen Link vorlieb nehmen.

Zu sehen ist eine Abfahrt auf meinem neuen Hometrail hier in Bayreuth. 
Hoffe es gefällt!


http://youtu.be/OdDZcIWbRmE


----------



## Nduro (6. Mai 2013)

Tolle Strecke, gut Gefahren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Mai 2013)

@christophersch

Sehr schöne Strecke und sehr gut gefahren


----------



## tical2000 (6. Mai 2013)

Ziemlich edler Hometrail wie ich finde


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Mai 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Ziemlich edler Hometrail wie ich finde


 
Vor allem schön lang.


----------



## luxaltera (6. Mai 2013)

Nice!


----------



## xyzHero (6. Mai 2013)

Die Streck ist ja mal richtig nice!


----------



## fatal_error (6. Mai 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Irgend wie bekomme ich es nicht hin, hier vernünftig ein Youtube Video einzubetten.
> Deshalb müsst ihr jetzt mit einem einfachen Link vorlieb nehmen.
> 
> Zu sehen ist eine Abfahrt auf meinem neuen Hometrail hier in Bayreuth.
> ...




Hey mein Cousin wohnt in Bayreuth glaub den muss ich mal besuchen dann fahren wir ne runde sieht echt nett aus


----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/3bVYQ1g2Qjk
> 
> (PS: ach ich check nicht wie man das einbettet )





christophersch schrieb:


> Irgend wie bekomme ich es nicht hin, hier vernünftig ein Youtube Video einzubetten.
> Deshalb müsst ihr jetzt mit einem einfachen Link vorlieb nehmen.
> 
> Zu sehen ist eine Abfahrt auf meinem neuen Hometrail hier in Bayreuth.
> ...



Ist das in den beiden Videos ein und dieselbe Strecke? Gefällt mir extrem gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (6. Mai 2013)

@sirios : Ja, genau. Der Anfang ist der Gleiche, nur mündet die Strecke weiter unten links in die "flowige" Strecke und rechts in die "geile" Strecke! Sind beide extrem nice zu fahren


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade dieses Foto gefunden. Irgendwie geil. 
Ist das jemand hier aus dem Forum? Alles heile geblieben?


----------



## nahetalmoves (7. Mai 2013)

Am Sonntag mal wieder den Flowtrail in Stromberg gerockt.
Kann ihn euch nur empfehlen. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Mai 2013)

So das Torque mal wieder über die Hometrails gejagt =)..Stromberg steht Donnerstag evtl auf dem Plan


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (7. Mai 2013)

Klasse Bild, so ein torque steht auch noch auf meiner "Haben-Will-Liste"


----------



## Nduro (7. Mai 2013)

4413, sieht ja echt übel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Mai 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> So das Torque mal wieder über die Hometrails gejagt =)..Stromberg steht Donnerstag evtl auf dem Plan



echt cool! 



Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Klasse Bild, so ein torque steht auch noch auf meiner "Haben-Will-Liste"



und auf meiner 2014er ''Haben-werde-Liste''


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (7. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> und auf meiner 2014er ''Haben-werde-Liste''



So is das bei mir auch geplant


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Mai 2013)

auf meiner au solang er kein Strive entwickelt, nen Torque mit XX1 und ich bin dabei


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Mai 2013)

Heut mal wieder Ottweiler


----------



## xyzHero (9. Mai 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> So das Torque mal wieder über die Hometrails gejagt =)..Stromberg steht Donnerstag evtl auf dem Plan



War diesmal nicht ganz so leicht. Schmittenhöhe? 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Mai 2013)

@schbiker: 

Hattest Du freie Fahrt oder musstest Du viele Kiddies verscheuchen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @_schbiker_:
> 
> Hattest Du freie Fahrt oder musstest Du viele Kiddies verscheuchen?



Freie Fahrt

Wir waren 5 Jungs un sonst niemand


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Mai 2013)

xyzHero schrieb:


> War diesmal nicht ganz so leicht. Schmittenhöhe?
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Korrekt... Am Ant-Trail


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2013)

@schbiker

Schöner Drop


----------



## Wilddieb (9. Mai 2013)

Hab mich ma annem kleinen Aktionsvideo versucht. Allerdings sind die meissten Aufnahmen daneben gegangen, also etwas gar kurz geraten. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28283/hd?qc=hd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (9. Mai 2013)

^coole schuhe  die hab ich au  cooles video mit was für einem programm schneidest du das??


----------



## Wilddieb (9. Mai 2013)

Danke! 

Hab ich mit iMovie gemacht. Das Apple Zeugs ist halt recht verpönt, aber für den Preis kann man eigentlich nichts sagen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (9. Mai 2013)

axo ich such was für windoof zum schneiden aber noch nicht das richtige gefunden


----------



## christophersch (9. Mai 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hab ich mit iMovie gemacht. Das Apple Zeugs ist halt recht verpönt, aber für den Preis kann man eigentlich nichts sagen.



verpöhnt?

iMovie ist fantastisch und man hat echt Super viele Möglichkeiten. 
Ich habe bisher alle meine Videos damit geschnitten und bin Super zufrieden. Mehr brauchts definitiv nicht. Und falls doch, schneide ich einzelne Szenen in Final cut und ziehe sie dann rüber...

grüße
_christopher


----------



## Wilddieb (9. Mai 2013)

Naja unter Profis zumindest, und Adobe Fanatikern. Aber ist ja wie mit den iPhones. Immer das Gejammere, Apple hier Mist, Apple da Müll, aber jeder zweite hat ein iPhone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber  ich hatte mal Premiere Elements und die Performence war unter aller  Sau, trotz guter Hardware. Den heutigen Stand kenne ich nicht, aber in Sachen Grafik usw. Arbeite ich nurnoch mit Profiprogrammen.

In Sachen Video kenne ich mich halt nicht so aus, da taugt iMovie für kleinere Sachen voll und ganz, wenn man mal gerafft hat wie es tickt.
Mit FinalCut liebäugle ich auch schon, sei allerdings "nur" ein aufgemotztes iMovie. Naja, werde mal die 30Tage Version antesten.


----------



## Nouse2112 (9. Mai 2013)

ach man ich hab nur nen windoof pc kann mir da einer was empfehlen?


----------



## xyzHero (9. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> ach man ich hab nur nen windoof pc kann mir da einer was empfehlen?



Wenn es einfach nur darum geht ein paar Szenen zusammen zu schneiden und Musik darunter zu legen, reicht auch das kostenlose MS Movie Maker.
Wenn es mehr sein sollte, dann bekommt Magix Video Deluxe regelmäßig gute Kritiken und ist auch noch erschwinglich. Mir leistet es gute Dienste.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Nouse2112 (9. Mai 2013)

dann werde ich mir das ma zu legen danke


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2013)

Hier ein klitzekleines Video! In den Hauptrollen Torque Trailflow & icke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier ein klitzekleines Video! In den Hauptrollen Torque Trailflow & icke!



sehr schön!


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2013)

Danke!! Die Bilder in deinem Album sind aber aller erste Sahne!!! Geile whips!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier ein klitzekleines Video!


----------



## christophersch (11. Mai 2013)

grüßt euch!

Ein paar Bilder von letztem Sonntag.
Großes Dankeschön hierbei an  @JulianM.

Bilder sind unbearbeitet:












Grüße
_Christopher


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


>


Auch Danke!!  Bald drehen wir mal zusammen ein paar Videos!! Am besten von der ganzen Bande! Das wär bestimmt geil!!

 @christophersch
Fette Pics!!! Das erste gefällt besonders gut!


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Mai 2013)

Werden wir tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier ein klitzekleines Video! In den Hauptrollen Torque Trailflow & icke





Dazu etwas entspannenderes von mir


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2013)

Da bekomm ich direkt Lust!! Da kann man so richtig die Seele baumeln lassen! Schön geschnitten! Im Winter machen ma ne Litermont Doku!!


----------



## Niklas0 (12. Mai 2013)

Hier mal was von mir - wie versprochen. Mein neues Gapstar wurde direkt artgerecht eingeweiht.. Auch größere Sprünge gehen mit dem Teil locker! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1371606?in=user


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Mai 2013)

Gestern in Beerfelden, mehr Fotos folgen noch.


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Mai 2013)

Weiter geht's!


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Mai 2013)

Geil..haben die Pfingstmontag auf??


----------



## prof.66 (12. Mai 2013)

laut Homepage nicht


----------



## evilMonkeey (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## Sasse82 (13. Mai 2013)

Ui, mein Bild wurde ganz überraschend in die Wahl zum Bild des Tages nominiert!
Ein Vote für Torque FRX bitte! ;-)


----------



## RaceFace89 (13. Mai 2013)

hier ein paar bewegte aufnahmen vom vatertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2013)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


>



Schön das Fahrwerk ausgenutzt


----------



## Gerome95 (14. Mai 2013)

Hier unser Edit mit einem Canyon Torque EX Gapstar  
Viel Spaß beim gucken!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28428


----------



## sirios (14. Mai 2013)

Gerome95 schrieb:


> Hier unser Edit mit einem Canyon Torque EX Trailflow
> Viel Spaß beim gucken!
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28428



Kann es sein, dass du am Torque die Gabel mit übermäßig viel Druck fährst? Die rührt sich ja kaum


----------



## Gerome95 (14. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du am Torque die Gabel mit übermäßig viel Druck fährst? Die rührt sich ja kaum




hm kann ich dir nicht genau sagen bin nicht der Fahrer, aber soweit ich weiß ist die ziemlich normal eingestellt für den Enduro/Freeride Bereich


----------



## Wilddieb (14. Mai 2013)

Gerome95 schrieb:


> Hier unser Edit mit einem Canyon Torque EX Trailflow
> Viel Spaß beim gucken!
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28428




Cooler Schnitt! Aber an einigen Stellen musste ich schmunzeln, weil der Rucksack nicht wusste ob er nun auf dem Rücken sein soll oder nicht. 

Aber voll ok. Seid sicher eine Weile in der Gegend herum gedüst.


----------



## Gerome95 (14. Mai 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Cooler Schnitt! Aber an einigen Stellen musste ich schmunzeln, weil der Rucksack nicht wusste ob er nun auf dem Rücken sein soll oder nicht.
> 
> Aber voll ok. Seid sicher eine Weile in der Gegend herum gedüst.




die Konstruktion muss noch überdacht werden, bisher war es nur ein Besenstiel mit PVC rohren der an den Rückenprotektor getaped war


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Mai 2013)

Super Video


----------



## Niklas0 (14. Mai 2013)

Super Video Gerome! Ist aber ein Gapstar kein Trailflow *hust*


----------



## Gerome95 (14. Mai 2013)

ups mein fehler  
habe ihn behoben! 
Danke fürs feedback!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## Timebandit (22. Mai 2013)

Am Samstag im Wald!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1378067"><img src="http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/ce/ei/ceeiyzp3zihs/large_DSC_0038.JPG?0


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2013)

@fuschnick 

tolles Bild


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. Mai 2013)

jeder kann gerade aus runter fahren, nur nicht jeder hat die Eier dazu! 
also cooles Foto!


----------



## fuschnick (22. Mai 2013)

danke. würde zwar nicht sagen dass das gerade ein dicke Eier obstacle ist, aber bin der Meinung dass jedes Bild hier den Thread bereichert und leider in letzter Zeit etwas wenig passiert.

Aber abgesehen davon, ist es schon witzig zu sehen wieviele Fahrer, die nicht der Bestzeit hinterher jagen, so etwas umfahren


----------



## gewichtheber (23. Mai 2013)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1376232]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Mai 2013)

@gewichtheber 

Mal eine nette Abwechslung


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (23. Mai 2013)

Nicht nass, aber arschkalt war es:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DiscoDuDe (23. Mai 2013)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> hier ein paar bewegte aufnahmen vom vatertag



eig. eine baby strecker, aber sicherlich mit viel flow! und einfach nur drüberheizen   hätte gern auch sowas in der umgebung!


----------



## Mithras (24. Mai 2013)

@ Gewichtheber bei so nem Wetter waren wir am Geisskopf die Flowcountry runter huschen  .. haben aber nicht so matschig ausgeschaut wie Du .. 
trotzdem reichlioch Sand in den Augen, mit google fahren war unmöglich .. und das bei Kontaktlinsen..


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2013)

Bilder mit Startnummer? Kann ich auch!  Vorletztes Wochenende stand wieder der Gäsbock Marathon an, den ich standesgemäß mit dem FRX absolviert habe  Das hat natürlich mal wieder für einige erstaunte Gesichter gesorgt... vor allem wenn ich Leute auf XC-Bikes gemütlich bergauf überholt habe  Bis auf einen Platten unterwegs war es wieder ein absolut gelungener Tag, schaut selbst:


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Mai 2013)

Cool.. Bin also nicht der einzige der mit dem Torque Marathon fährt


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Mai 2013)

Welche Reifen zieht Ihr denn für solche Marathon Geschichten auf?


----------



## Monche (25. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen zieht Ihr denn für solche Marathon Geschichten auf?



Also fartzilla hatte glaub ich hinten minion dhr und vorne den highroller II in der 3c Mischung... Aber beide natürlich mit dh karkasse :-D


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Mai 2013)

Ne beim Marathon vorne und hinten Minion mit dh Karkasse.. Ging super


----------



## Markdierk (25. Mai 2013)

Beim Marathon mit Knieschonern? Harte Überholmanöver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Mai 2013)

da gehts halt her wie bei Destruction Derby


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Mai 2013)

Ohne Schoner aber die Streckenposten haben mich bergab zum bremsen gezwungen


----------



## Nill (26. Mai 2013)

Hier noch mal ein FRX um die Vielseitigkeit zu bestätigen.

Grüße Nils (aus BC)


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2013)

Yeah Dude!!!


----------



## Mithras (26. Mai 2013)

schönes Ding!


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2013)

ich hab das mit dem Einbinden immer noch nicht gecheckt...

Hier nur paar spielereien. Hab die videos nur mal gemacht um das dann mal mit dem neuen rad vergleichen zu können...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4PBK6wIZg8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Cool.. Bin also nicht der einzige der mit dem Torque Marathon fährt


Yeah!  Aber ehrlich gesagt war dieser Marathon kein "Rennen" in dem Sinn, da es keine Zeitnahme gab...! 




BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen zieht Ihr denn für solche Marathon Geschichten auf?


Ich in meinem Fall Wicked Will FR und vorne Rubber Queen. Letztes Jahr vo + hi Wicked Will, aber da wars etwas trockener.




Markdierk schrieb:


> Beim Marathon mit Knieschonern? Harte Überholmanöver?


Ich fahre IMMER mindestens mit Knieschonern...  Auf der Strecke hat man auch nicht wie andererorts sehr oft nur anspruchsloses Herumgerollere, sondern z. T. richtig knackige Abfahrten und (wenn man es will) auch ziemlich ordentliche Sprünge (nein, nicht nur dieses kleine Treppchen auf dem einen Foto ).




Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ohne Schoner aber die Streckenposten haben mich bergab zum bremsen gezwungen


Haha, wo gibts das denn??  Bremsen musste ich nur beim Auflaufen auf langsamere bzw. technisch unfähige Fahrer... die Treppe auf dem Foto (und viele andere Stellen) haben eine erschreckend große Anzahl an Fahrern geschoben oder getragen...!   




Nill schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein FRX um die Vielseitigkeit zu bestätigen.


Perfekt, genau die andere Grenze der Bandbreite  Super gutes Foto!


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Yeah!  Aber ehrlich gesagt war dieser Marathon kein "Rennen" in dem Sinn, da es keine Zeitnahme gab...!




Die gab es bei mir..war in den Top 50 von glaub ich 200 Startern in meiner Klasse


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Die gab es bei mir..war in den Top 50 von glaub ich 200 Startern in meiner Klasse


Ich war in Sachen "Spaß am Fahren" von 600 Starten ganz vorne dabei, mind. auch Top 50!  
Im Ernst: ich habe nicht die Power in den Beinen, um bei sowas auch nur annähnernd irgendwas zu reißen.  Gerade deshalb war ich so überrascht, wie viele Andere auf deutlich XC-tauglicherem Material ich bergauf überholt habe, vor allem z. T. mit recht ordentlichem Tempo-Unterschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (26. Mai 2013)

Genauso ging es mir auch.War bei mir aber auch sehr spontan,wurde eine Woche vor dem Marathon gefragt ob ich mitwill, und da habe ich einfach mal zugesagt


----------



## Mithras (26. Mai 2013)

wieviel Km/Hm reißt man da so runter?


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2013)

Gäsbock Mittelstrecke war mit 55km/1500Hm angegeben, das GPS hat am Ende knapp 1600 angezeigt. Langstrecke wäre etwa 80/1900 gewesen.


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Mai 2013)

Bei mir waren es 42km/1000hm


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (26. Mai 2013)

Bei mir waren es 55 km und 1.400 hm. 


[by Philipp's iPhone]


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren am 09.06. bei der CTF in Idar Oberstein auch teilweise mit unseren Torque mit vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Bock auch mitzufahren.
Letztes Jahr sind wir dort auch schon mitgefahren und die Trails sind echt klasse

http://www.rscblitz-i-o.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2013)

@Nill

Super Bild


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Mai 2013)

Vater und Sohn mit den CF Hardtails im strömenden Regen und Saukälte


----------



## sirios (30. Mai 2013)

@Gianty War das in Mettlach?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2013)

Ja 

Ich fand es gut obwohl ich bis zur 2. VP gar nicht gesehen habe wo ich überhaupt entlang fahre. Das aufspritzende Wasser/Schlammgemisch hat mir kpl. die Sicht genommen. Da ich nur die Hälfte dessen sehe was andere sehen können war das vor allem in den Trails wie Rodeo reiten 

Ab der 2. VP ging es nach dem Reinigen der Brille endlich wie gewohnt weiter.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juni 2013)

Beerfelden ist einfach immer wieder für eine Überraschung zu haben.
2 Tage Dauerregen, überflutete Flüsse im Tal, aber die Strecken in Beerfelden sind trocken.
Nach 3-4 Wochen Pause hatte ich etwas Anlaufschwierigkeiten, aber dann wurde es wieder richtig gut! =)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Beerfelden ist einfach immer wieder für eine Überraschung zu haben.
> 2 Tage Dauerregen, überflutete Flüsse im Tal, aber die Strecken in Beerfelden sind trocken.
> Nach 3-4 Wochen Pause hatte ich etwas Anlaufschwierigkeiten, aber dann wurde es wieder richtig gut! =)



Geile Fotos
Ich war ja erst einmal in Beerfelden. Find die Landung der Dropbatterie viel zu kurz!
Bei dem mittleren gings noch halbwegs und bei dem Großen hätte es mich fast übel zerlegt.


----------



## Sasse82 (3. Juni 2013)

Danke! =)

Landung vom kleinen und mittleren finde ich gar kein Problem.
Aber die vom großen erscheint mir auch wirklich sehr kurz, ich bin auch noch lange nicht so weit, dass ich den springen würde. ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juni 2013)

@Sasse82 

2 sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

Mal mit colorkey gespielt


----------



## der_erce (4. Juni 2013)

Hehe...sehr schön  Welche Software hast jetzt benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

Danke 

Habe Gimp 2,8 benutzt. Funktioniert echt super die Software und ist kostenlos


----------



## der_erce (4. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß, ich kann mich noch an die Diskussion hier erinnern


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

Stimmt


----------



## der_erce (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

@der_erce

Findest du auch, dass die Post´s hier in dem Thread immer weniger werden?

Ist eigentlich ziemlich verwunderlich, da Canyon ja doch relativ häufig gefahren wird.


----------



## der_erce (4. Juni 2013)

Joa...ich würd ja gern auch mal wieder Action posten aber ich komm im Moment null dazu. Zumal auch ONohe wegen dem Wetterchaos lange dicht hatte. :/


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht liegts einfach am Wetter der letzten 2-3 Wochen


----------



## simdiem (4. Juni 2013)

Na gut, dann poste ich die Bilder auch mal. War die letzten Wochen zu faul zum Hochladen, ehrlich gesagt 
Bikepark Beerfelden Wallride und Zielsprung. Vielen Dank an @Sasse82 der der Photograph war!!





















Gruß Simon


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Juni 2013)

Sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juni 2013)

@simdiem

Jawoll, ist ja schließlich auch ein Bilder-Thread


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Beerfelden Wallride und Zielsprung.


Lässig!


Während in Österreich und Bayern die Welt unterging, hat der Vinschgau mal wieder gehalten, was er verspricht: trockene, lässige Trails. 
Trotz der Vorhersage, dass es an jedem Tag leicht regnen sollte, hat's außer ein paar Tropfen u. einmal nachts nie geregnet, der Boden war stets trocken. 
Und das Essen war auch so gut. 

Mir gefällt das Tal einfach enorm!

Aussicht beim Rauftreten, immer wieder fein - schneebedeckte Gipfel und die geometrischen Muster der Apfelplantagen...




Und rein in den Hohlweg...
(Holy Hansen -- da haben's vor allem am Beginn einen echt lustigen Trail angelegt, Gratulation an die lokalen Engagierten!)




Ein Hupferl...








Nochmal mit Aussicht rauf und dann geht's auch schon runter...




Der Wald und die Bäume...





Erst am Heimweg wurde uns dann das Ausmaß der Überschwemmungen bewusst. Ab dem Reschenpass hat's geregnet. Statt etwa 4h haben wir bis Salzburg 7h benötigt, im Slalom auf bayrischen Landstraßen um Überschwemmungsflächen herum, um der mit 30km und 20km Staus blockierten A8 auszuweichen.


----------



## der_erce (5. Juni 2013)

Simon & Flo, sehr geile Bilder!


----------



## Nill (5. Juni 2013)

ok ok 
, dann auch mal wieder eins von mir 

Schöne Bilder hier auf der Seite. Das Colorkey Foto gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Wie steil es wirklich war kommt natürlich wieder nicht rüber  
Bericht siehe Signatur


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juni 2013)

@Nill 

Sehr geiles Bild  (Ich glaube jeder der schonmal dort war, hat ein Bild von dieser Stelle)

Das es sehr steil ist, ist hinreichend bekannt.

Wie hat sich das Canyon geschlagen?


----------



## Nill (5. Juni 2013)

Dank dir  Beim 2 mal haben wir dann auch versucht das Teil zu "gapen". (Foto)

Das Canyon fährt sich wirklich sehr gut! Das einzige "Manko" beim reinen DH ist die Sitzrohrlänge, bei L und 47cm hatte ich den leider dann schon mal in den Weichteilen. Was nicht so angenehm war ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (5. Juni 2013)

Danke Jungs 
 @Nill und @FloImSchnee : Wie immer sehhhr lecker Bildschen!!


----------



## Mithras (5. Juni 2013)

Jepp schöne Bilder!


----------



## fibbs (5. Juni 2013)

Hier auch mal ein paar Poserbilder von mir mit meinem Nerve AM aus dem letzten Jahr. Zwar keine krassen Drops oder Wallrides, dafür aber mit genialem Panorama und Sonne am Lago di Como.


----------



## simdiem (5. Juni 2013)

Oho, das Umsetzen auf dem letzten Bild... Nice Sieht nach toller Landschaft und 1A Wetter aus


----------



## Orcus (5. Juni 2013)

Jear endlich gibt es auch von meinem Gapstar ein mini "Aktion" Bild


----------



## Nill (5. Juni 2013)

YEHAA! So macht der Thread Spaß! Wenn alle Spaß auf dem Rad haben!


----------



## FlorianDue (6. Juni 2013)




----------



## Nduro (6. Juni 2013)

Richtig gutes Bild  CRxflo


----------



## FlorianDue (7. Juni 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juni 2013)

@CRxflo

Schöne Bilder 

Wo sind sie denn entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (7. Juni 2013)

Sind alle aus einem kleinen Bikepark in Belgien: Filthy Trails


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Juni 2013)

Sind das die Trails in der Nähe von Malmedy?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juni 2013)

Hier zwar noch nit in Action...aber kurz danach


----------



## sirios (7. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hier zwar noch nit in Action...aber kurz danach



Und wenigstens auch ein paar Wanderer aufgescheucht die da manchmal ahnungslos hochlatschen ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juni 2013)

Nix da! Ich mach vor jeder Kurve halt und guck um die Ecke ob frei is


----------



## Niklas0 (8. Juni 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1395926?in=set 
No Hander!

Hier ein Action Foto von mir. Leider richtig beschissene Quali! Hoffe ihr erkennt trotzdem was. War eigentlich ein Video. Habe aus dem Video dann mit Picasa einen Schnappschuss gemacht. Diesen Schnapppschuss dann geschnitten und bearbeitet. :/


----------



## simdiem (8. Juni 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1395926?in=set
> No Hander!
> 
> Hier ein Action Foto von mir. Leider richtig beschissene Quali! Hoffe ihr erkennt trotzdem was. War eigentlich ein Video. Habe aus dem Video dann mit Picasa einen Schnappschuss gemacht. Diesen Schnapppschuss dann geschnitten und bearbeitet. :/



Respekt! Ich für meinen Teil würde es tunlichst vermeiden meine Hände vom Lenker zu nehmen während ich spring


----------



## Sasse82 (8. Juni 2013)

Und die Füße sollte man auch tunlichst auf den Pedalen lassen oder zumindest vor der Landung dort wieder richtig abstellen.


----------



## Niklas0 (8. Juni 2013)

Danke @simdiem ! Ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer wenn man's einmal raus hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (8. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Und die Füße sollte man auch tunlichst auf den Pedalen lassen oder zumindest vor der Landung dort wieder richtig abstellen.



 hab ich mir jetzt auch angewöhnt. Ist viel komfortabel!


----------



## sirios (9. Juni 2013)

Gestern in Stromberg nach dem Ridingstyle Fahrtechniktraining. War richtig klasse aber auch sau anstrengend bei den Temperaturen 






 @21XC12


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2013)

@sirios & @FlyingLizard

Hier mal ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt von der ersten Abfahrt!! Danke für's schöne Foto!


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

War richtig geil!


----------



## mcWolfgang (9. Juni 2013)

Der Park macht echt einen verdammt guten Eindruck..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (9. Juni 2013)

Lässt sich auch ohne Kette bis auf das Gap durchfahren ;-)


----------



## hanz-hanz (9. Juni 2013)

Lustig!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2013)

So, habe heute zur Abwechslung mal mein STRIVE ausgeführt. Durch den ständigen Wechsel der Bikes muss ich mich immer umgewöhnen. Die Quali de Bilder ist nicht so doll. Das nächste Mal nehme ich eine ordentliche Kamera mit 
Hauptsache es hat wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juni 2013)

@Gianty  coole Bilder! 

noch ein schneller Zusammenschnitt der stark verwackelt ist  
Hauptsache hier ist wieder was zu sehen


----------



## Xah88 (10. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Na gut, dann poste ich die Bilder auch mal. War die letzten Wochen zu faul zum Hochladen, ehrlich gesagt
> Bikepark Beerfelden Wallride und Zielsprung. Vielen Dank an @_Sasse82_ der der Photograph war!!
> 
> 
> ...



Super Bilder !



Nill schrieb:


> ok ok
> , dann auch mal wieder eins von mir



Cool !!!



Nill schrieb:


> Das einzige "Manko" beim reinen  DH ist die Sitzrohrlänge, bei L und 47cm hatte ich den leider dann  schon mal in den Weichteilen. Was nicht so angenehm war ^^.



War damals leider auch meine Erfahrung mit dem Torque...man bräuchte ein L Oberrohr und M Sitzrohr....

Ride on,

Xah


----------



## RaceFace89 (10. Juni 2013)

Tolle Bilder! 

Von mir ein kleines Video aus Winterberg:


----------



## sirios (10. Juni 2013)

@RaceFace89 Nettes Video aber ich würde mir nen anderen Platz für die Cam suchen, man sieht praktisch null von Dir und dem Bike. Daher wirkt das fast so als würdest Du zu Fuß die Strecke runter rennen. Mit ner Brusthalterung oder seitlich am Helm oder irgendwo am Bike ist man direkt mehr drin im Geschehen, dann wirkt es auch viel lebendiger und schneller.

Dennoch: Schön gefahren !


----------



## M3ph!st0 (10. Juni 2013)

@RaceFace89

Schickes Video, gute Quali.

Hättest du cam aber auch einfach bissel steiler nach unten stellen können, dann wäre schon bissel mehr von dem Fahrer zu sehen gewesen.


----------



## Poex (12. Juni 2013)

Mein Canyon Torque EX Gapstar und ich


----------



## FlorianDue (12. Juni 2013)

springst Du da gerade vom höchsten Drop runter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (12. Juni 2013)

super Action und gute Fotos  nur die Schriftzüge stören etwas


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Richtig gute Bilder und die Schriftzüge finde ich irgendwie passend


----------



## Xah88 (12. Juni 2013)

Coole Bilder (und Schrift passt) !!!


----------



## der_erce (12. Juni 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

@Poex

Schick die Bilder mal an die Mountain Bike Rider, die können Sie direkt so abdrucken (incl. der Schrift)


----------



## Poex (12. Juni 2013)

wow, danke sehr für die gute Kritik  hätte ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet... ja, bei dem ersten Foto springe ich vom 3. (höchsten) Drop. Hab noch einige Bilder die allerdings erst bearbeitet werden müsse  werde ich dann aber gerne nach und nach hier einstellen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (12. Juni 2013)

Gemütlich bei bestem Wetter am Bonhomme


----------



## der_erce (13. Juni 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> ok ok
> , dann auch mal wieder eins von mir
> 
> Schöne Bilder hier auf der Seite. Das Colorkey Foto gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
> ...



Ist das zufälligerweise die Stelle bei ungefähr 2:00 in dem Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poex (13. Juni 2013)

Übrigens ist das hier das entsprechende Video zu den beiden Fotos von oben:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28817

PS. Zweites Foto steht zur Auswahl für FdT, über ein paar Likes würde ich mich also besonders freuen  danke schonmal!


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2013)

@Poex

Schöne Bilder & schönes Video!!!


----------



## rmfausi (13. Juni 2013)

@Eduard_Haarig
Welche Strecke ist das?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Juni 2013)

Poex schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das hier das entsprechende Video zu den beiden Fotos von oben:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28817
> 
> PS. Zweites Foto steht zur Auswahl für FdT, über ein paar Likes würde ich mich also besonders freuen  danke schonmal!



War letzten Sonntag das erste mal dort - ihr habts echt drauf !
Sehr geil zu sehen


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (13. Juni 2013)

@rmfausi 

ich glaube die easy war das, das letzte Stück ist von der Flow.


----------



## rmfausi (13. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poex (13. Juni 2013)

Und noch etwas von den Filthy Trails


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juni 2013)

Sehr geil! Die Farbkombi sowieso


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juni 2013)

@Poex

Wieder ein richtig gutes Bild 

Bilder habe ich geliked


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

Bis auf die Mucke ist es ein tolles Video.


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. Juni 2013)

letztens mit dem FRX im Wald


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

War das am Ochsenkopf?


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. Juni 2013)

ne,
secret spot bei den Tschechen.


----------



## User60311 (15. Juni 2013)

hm, was schätzen, wie hoch der Brocken so ungefähr is?

is übrigens en cooles Bild, is auch direkt in meine persönliche Sammlung eingepflegt worden.


----------



## Poex (15. Juni 2013)

Auch auf den Filthy Trails  bei schönem Wetter!


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Juni 2013)

Leider etwas unscharf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (15. Juni 2013)

aber ne echt geile Perspektive. Ausm Baum?


----------



## MoPe. (15. Juni 2013)

schöne Bilder hier 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29164


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> aber ne echt geile Perspektive. Ausm Baum?



Ne! Hab ein Einbeinstativ!! Bei augestrecktem Arm kommt man auf gut 3,50 m Höhe!!


----------



## FlorianDue (16. Juni 2013)

FRX eingweiht, leider auch unscharf, da mit Handycam gemacht.


----------



## Nduro (16. Juni 2013)

Sieht doch cool aus.


----------



## JulianM. (16. Juni 2013)

Oko'lieren

war heute das erste mal am ochsenkopf biken. durchaus etwas verblockt aber nach 4 runs gings doch einigermaßen. 
hoffe es gefällt! auch wenns nur der lauf eines normal sterblichen mit seinem Strive ist 

ps: so eingeübt das high five am ende wirkt, es war tatsächlich spontan 

und jegliche hinweise die dazu dienen das video hier einzubetten werden dankend angenommen.

LG


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juni 2013)

Das ist doch genau das richtige Gelände für ein STRIVE 

Schön verblockt


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juni 2013)

Gestern mit den Jungs in Lermoos gewesen bei schönstem Wetter:


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2013)

@JulianM. 

Eckigeklammerauf ohne Leerzeichen yt=TiteldesFilms Eckigeklammerzu dann denn Filmcode(nur den letzten Teil der URL)B7U2sIxcLJI Eckigeklammerau /yt Eckigeklammerzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2013)

Apropos @_der_erce_ .. gibts eigentlich das Onohe-Vid noch ? .. war ich da noch aufm Torque unterwegs?.. Ich hätte auch mal wieder bock auf Oko


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2013)

MEinst du das, wo ich gefilmt hab oder der Marko? Als ich gefilmt hab, hattest du schon die Hedwig / Waltraud! Ausserdem steht der Computer (immer) noch nicht :/  Fang am WE erst mitm Keller an!


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2013)

Mein Bürokollege ist ein recht fitter Trailläufer, der mittlerweile recht genau einschätzen kann, welche Wege für mich gut fahrbar sind und der sich in der Salzburger Gegend recht gut auskennt. (vor allem auf den Bergen, wo ich mich noch nicht auskenn' -- perfekt...  ) 
Von ihm kam auch dieser Tipp...

Los geht's halbwegs zeitig in der Früh, weil wir nachmittags mit Gewittern gerechnet haben. Oder genauer gesagt, der Wetterbericht damit gerechnet hat. Außerdem wollten wir so größeren Wanderermengen ausweichen, hat sich allerdings gezeigt, dass wir noch eine halbe Stunde früher an sein hätten können. 

Rauf treffen wir noch auf einige Schneefelder... 








Tiefblick vom Gipfel, ca von da kommen wir her, 1300hm unter uns... 




Irgend so ein Berg...




Und wieder runter. 




Felsenspielereien.




Durch die Latschen. Gefühlte 40°C. 
Viel weniger war's auch nicht. Hab 3,5L Wasser getrunken...
(+ 1L im Wirtshaus danach  )
















Und aus. 





Fotos: Regina


----------



## JulianM. (18. Juni 2013)

Richtig gute Bilder! Hab direkt wieder Bock aufs Trailballern bekommen


----------



## der_erce (18. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder Flo...sieht aus als hättet ihr Spass gehabt.


----------



## pirata (20. Juni 2013)

So, leider keine tolle Action da mir Fotos aufnehmen mit dem Selbstauslöser schnell auf den Senkel geht 

Hier habe ich die Gegend um Garraf / Sitges erkunden, liegt südlich von Barcelona.

Erstmal hochfahren... 





...um natürlich runterfahren zu können 









Und da das Rad nicht rumgezickt hat, bekam es noch einmal Sonneliegen am Strand spendiert






saludo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2013)

Heute konnte ich selbst leider nicht fahren. Dafür habe ich ein paar Bilder von meinem Arbeitskollegen "Mixmasteral76" gemacht


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (21. Juni 2013)

Hey Gianty,
Cool Pics, danke nochmal!!!

Nächste Woche ballern wir gemeinsam!


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juni 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein Video aus Beerfelden:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZIKEa4dx3s"]Chasin' Simon - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das Pendant "Chasin' Sasse" folgt die Tage noch, ich brauch das Material erst noch von Simon.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juni 2013)

Gut gefahren


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Juni 2013)

Schickes Video

Die Streckenführung in Beerfelden bleibt mir allerdings nach wie vor ein Rätsel, hab schon wieder 2 Stellen gesehen die mir vor ein paar wochen nit aufgefallen sind


----------



## simdiem (24. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Schickes Video
> 
> Die Streckenführung in Beerfelden bleibt mir allerdings nach wie vor ein Rätsel, hab schon wieder 2 Stellen gesehen die mir vor ein paar wochen nit aufgefallen sind



Einfach mal Bescheid geben, wenn du hinfährst. Vielleicht sind wir auch da, dann können wir dir eine kleine Einführung in die Streckenkunde geben 
Gruß Simon


----------



## FlorianDue (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## der_erce (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## Chrisinger (24. Juni 2013)

Bisschen Strive-Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (24. Juni 2013)

Top, genau so muss das


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Einfach mal Bescheid geben, wenn du hinfährst. Vielleicht sind wir auch da, dann können wir dir eine kleine Einführung in die Streckenkunde geben
> Gruß Simon



Jo danke, mach ich.
Falls wir die Reise aus dem Saarland nach Beerfelden nochmal antreten werden sag ich Bescheid.
Die Fahrt zieht sich echt...vor allem die letzten 40km quer durch den Odenwald


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Juni 2013)

Und wie versprochen hier das zweite Video aus Beerfelden! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuWzDQpAeTg"]Chasin' Sasse - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zuerst die Black Victor, danach die Black Wall!


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Juni 2013)

gefällt!


----------



## Mithras (28. Juni 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Bisschen Strive-Action
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1407385


 

Da fällt mir ein, da unten war ich heuer noch garnicht ... der Kicker is wieder schön hergerichtet worden ..


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Und wie versprochen hier das zweite Video aus Beerfelden!  ...



Nice!! Schön habt ihr's da in Beerfelden!!


----------



## Sasse82 (30. Juni 2013)

So, jetzt gibt's hier aber mal richtig Action! 

http://youtu.be/r_i7TxNKGUA


----------



## luxaltera (30. Juni 2013)

Warum in aller Welt stehen die Deppen nach dem Anlieger genau in der line dumm rum?!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Juli 2013)

Gute Frage... Wahrscheinlich weil da ein Geländer ist wo man sich dran festhalten kann...

Aber der Sasse war ja auch früher nicht besser ;-) Aber Gott sei Dank ist ihm ja nichts passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

Nichts? Da sprechen meine Rippen leider eine andere Sprache.
Mal schauen was der Arzt heute sagt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Juli 2013)

Oh okay, dachte wäre nichts schlimmes gewesen. Sorry! Dann auch hier nochmal gue Besserung!


----------



## McFussel (1. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Warum in aller Welt stehen die Deppen nach dem Anlieger genau in der line dumm rum?!



Weil die auf der Autobahn auch mit Ihrem Smart 110 auf der ganz linken Spur fahren obwohl alles frei ist....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Juli 2013)

Zur Abwechslung erkenn ich diese Stelle mal

Da kann man ruhig en bisschen rumstehn...in der Anfahrt zum Roadgap is man ja für gewöhnlich nit soo schnell

Im Ernst jetz: VOLLIDIOTEN!
 @Sasse82 Gute Besserung, hoffe die Rippen haben gehalten


----------



## JulianM. (1. Juli 2013)

Gestern mit dem Strive aufm Timmelsjoch, anbei bitte das unterstehende Foto liken, danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2013)

Sehr sehr schönes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

Für alle die es interessiert:

Mein Arzt konnte keinen Hinweis auf eine Fraktur feststellen.
Somit bleibt es zum Glück nur bei einer schmerzhaften Thorax-Prellung.
Hoffentlich verzieht sich das schnell genug wieder.
Mich juckt es schon wieder in den Fingern.


----------



## jedy (1. Juli 2013)

also aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass dich die thorax-prellung einige wochen begleiten kann.

je nach schmerzempfinden kann man natürlich trotzdem fahren


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> je nach schmerzempfinden kann man natürlich trotzdem fahren



Ich glaube genau darauf wird es hinaus laufen! 
Schau mer mal wie es mir Freitag geht, dementsprechend entscheide ich mich für oder gegen Biken am WE.


----------



## jedy (1. Juli 2013)

ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

Thx! =)


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung... Ibuprofen ist dein Freund für die nächste Zeit.


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

Danke!
Und nein, keine Schmerzmittel. Von der Seuche bekomme ich nur Sodbrennen und das ist die Schlimmere Art von Schmerz!
Ich habe Traumeel Salbe verschrieben bekommen, die schmier ich drauf, alles andere muss so gehen.


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

Aber jetzt genug gejammert, weiter geht's mit Bildmaterial!
Bis zum Sturz war es gestern ein super Tag, der Roadgap flutscht nun richtig und ein paar gute Pics haben wir davon auch geschossen! 


















Baseball haben wir zwischendurch auch ein wenig gespielt!


----------



## Nduro (2. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, gute Bilder.


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Juli 2013)

Sind denn alle gestürzt am Wochenende. Meine Bilder aus Mehring sind leider nix geworden, nächstes mal muss die dslr mit. 

Das letzte Bild ist richtig geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

@Sasse82 

Sehr sehr gute Bilder, besonders das letzte ist top


----------



## der_erce (2. Juli 2013)

freerider1504 schrieb:


> @sasse82
> 
> sehr sehr gute bilder, besonders das letzte ist top



+1


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2013)

Danke euch!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Juli 2013)

Muss wohl ein Top Photograph gewesen sein ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Juli 2013)

Das letzte Bild ist geil!


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Juli 2013)

Wirklich gute Bilder!! Insbesondere das letzte hat's in sich!!


----------



## Arthur27 (2. Juli 2013)

Coole Fotos Sasse. Kannst ja mal bescheid geben, wenn ihr wieder in Beerfelden seid. Dann könnten wir ne Rockzone-Fotosession veranstalten


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wirklich gute Bilder!! Insbesondere das letzte hat's in sich!!



Merci! 

Wer alle sehen möchte einfach hier vorbei schauen:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.555916781116979.1073741840.139068936135101&type=1



Chef #27 schrieb:


> Coole Fotos Sasse. Kannst ja mal bescheid geben, wenn ihr wieder in Beerfelden seid. Dann könnten wir ne Rockzone-Fotosession veranstalten



 Au ja! In 2-3 Wochen bekommt auch ein Freund von mir sein Rockzone, dann wären wir schon drei! Jeah!


----------



## FlorianDue (2. Juli 2013)

2x FRX in Belgien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (2. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Au ja! In 2-3 Wochen bekommt auch ein Freund von mir sein Rockzone, dann wären wir schon drei! Jeah!



Klingt gut. Kannst ja mal per PN o.ä. Bescheid geben. Wenns zeitlich passt könnte man sich in BF treffen


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2013)

Schau gelegentlich mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617621

Dort schreiben wir in der Regel wenn wir wohin gehen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein Part vom WE  Besten Dank an Jan!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juli 2013)

Hie der nächste Teil


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juli 2013)

Und der letzte Teil


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juli 2013)

Hätte auch nicht gedacht das ich in der ersten Saison direkt solche Bilder bekomme


----------



## Sasse82 (3. Juli 2013)

Man muss halt nur die richtigen Leute kennenlernen. ;-)


----------



## Arthur27 (3. Juli 2013)

Besonders die seitlichen Bilder vom Roadgap sehen gut aus, hätte nicht gedacht dass man da so hoch fliegt. Wirkt beim springen gar nicht so krass


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juli 2013)

Ein bisschen liegt es auch am Fahrer das man so Bilder machen kann ;-)

Ja, sieht aber höher aus als es ist


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Juli 2013)

Starke Fotosession Jungs

Ich erkenn sogar die Stelle


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Juli 2013)

Tessin Tour



Militärweg am Monte Tamaro

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## simdiem (5. Juli 2013)

Geniale Landschaft


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Juli 2013)

Heute am hessischen Altkönig (800 hm) gewesen, gleich neben großem Feldberg. Definitiv gute Trails dabei, meiste war S2 ... stellenweise dürfte es sogar mehr Technik abverlangen. Ein Besuch ist es allemal wert.

Anbei ne qualitativ hochwertige (Handy) Impression, von meiner Kamerafrau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kopfkissen (9. Juli 2013)

Fahrer mit orangener Hose fährt ein Torque frx
https://vimeo.com/69964673


----------



## Niklas0 (9. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29695 Hier nochmal was von mir!!!

Ja das Video war schonmal online, hab nur eine Stelle die ich unschön fand geändert.. 

Bike: Canyon Torque EX Gapstar und ein Mongoose Fireball Hard Tail für den großen Double der mit dem Fully wohl kaum möglich gewesen wäre.. War auch so schon knapp!!! (Siehe Vid.)

Kritik erwünscht!!!

VIEL SPAß!

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Juli 2013)

Tignes


----------



## simdiem (12. Juli 2013)

Hammer Photo @Mettwurst82


----------



## der_erce (12. Juli 2013)

Hammer Location würd ich sagen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hammer Location würd ich sagen!


 
Seh ich auch so


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juli 2013)

Heut gibts mal ein paar Fotos von unserer Vereinsstrecke
Leider kommt der Fotograf noch nit so ganz mit seiner neuen Cam klar.


----------



## Nduro (16. Juli 2013)

Coole Bilder.


----------



## ASQ (16. Juli 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Heut gibts mal ein paar Fotos von unserer Vereinsstrecke
> Leider kommt der Fotograf noch nit so ganz mit seiner neuen Cam klar



Na jetzt hat er ja jemanden an dem er üben kann 
Das wird bestimmt noch und das Flashzone ist so oder so Fotogen,, auch verschwommen


----------



## Fartzilla (16. Juli 2013)

Der Sprung über den Bach gefällt mir


----------



## sirios (16. Juli 2013)

@schbiker Klasse Bilder! Du darfst aber nicht mehr so schnell fahren, dann bekommt Dich auch der Kamermann besser aufs Bild !
 @Fartzilla ich finde der sieht hier auf dem Bild harmloser aus als er in Wirklichkeit rüberkommt. Ist aber echt gut zu fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juli 2013)

https://vimeo.com/70399629


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2013)

Sensationell


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Juli 2013)

Richtig geiles Video! Mein erster Gedanke war: Was so alles mit dem, laut IBC, unfahrbaren Strivehinterbau so alles geht.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2013)

Der Strivehinterbau is nicht unfahrbar sondern sehr geil, ich bin mit dem Bike extrem zufrieden, dachte anfangs, der unterschied zum Nerve AM is nicht groß, doch dem is nicht so, der unterschied is groß gnug um die investition zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Phileason (18. Juli 2013)

Habe seit der vergangenen Woche mein Strive al 8.0 und ich muss sagen das ich rundum zufrieden bin. Habe nach ein bissl probieren ein gutes Setup gefunden, der Hinterbau arbeitet einwandfrei... Uphill-Eigenschaften finde ich auch sehr gut, hätte ich mir eindeutig schlimmer vorgestellt (hatte vorher ein Hardtail). Am Wochenende geht's raus auf'n Trail zur ersten richtigen Feuertaufe


----------



## JulianM. (19. Juli 2013)

einfach nur ein paar eindrücke von der diesjährigen schnitzeljagd in sölden, wetter war relativ bescheiden, die trails jedoch waren der hammer!





und die letzte abfahrt nach sölden runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (19. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Strivehinterbau is nicht unfahrbar sondern sehr geil, ich bin mit dem Bike extrem zufrieden, dachte anfangs, der unterschied zum Nerve AM is nicht groß, doch dem is nicht so, der unterschied is groß gnug um die investition zu rechtfertigen.



Eben, weiß nicht warum alle den Hinterbau schlecht reden!
Wenn das Fahrwerk richtig auf den Fahrer eingestellt ist, ist es einfach genial! Bin gespannt auf das neue Strive! Die Latte liegt hoch, vor allem was die Rahmenoptik angeht!


----------



## Scott Freerider (20. Juli 2013)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/vr/v3/vrv3rq069xpj/large_scottfreerider005.jpg?0


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Juli 2013)

Gute Action, gute Fotos!


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juli 2013)

Jou!! Sehr schöne Bilder!! 





 @sirios


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2013)

Jeah, auch Torques sieht man beim Downhill Cup in Bad Wildbad!

Die Startnummer sagt dass es Daniel Tobisch ist, vielleicht kennt ihn ja jemand hier.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

@Sasse82

Sehr gute Bilder


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juli 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Sasse82
> 
> Sehr gute Bilder



Thx!


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juli 2013)

Und jetzt mal wieder eins von mir selbst, da hat Smubob genau im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser gedrückt!
Der Augenblick wenn du realisierst: Den fängst du nicht mehr ein! 

Onehander im Wurzelfeld - "If you're in control, you aren't going fast enough!"


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Wieder ein top Bild, mit welcher Kamera wurde es aufgenommen?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal wieder eins von mir selbst, da hat Smubob genau im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser gedrückt!
> Der Augenblick wenn du realisierst: Den fängst du nicht mehr ein!
> 
> Onehander im Wurzelfeld - "If you're in control, you aren't going fast enough!"



Du brauchst mehr Kraft in den Händen oder ne bessere Gabel 

Bilder wie immer top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juli 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Du brauchst mehr Kraft in den Händen oder ne bessere Gabel
> 
> Bilder wie immer top!



Das war die vorletzte Fahrt vom Tag, da war die Kraft nicht mehr so richtig da. 
Dann noch wegen den Fotos n paar Prozent mehr Speed, eine dicke fette Wurzel die die Boxxer mal fast komplett komprimiert hat und dann wars das mit dem Halt am Lenker. ;-)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Juli 2013)

Hmm... Irgendwas machst du falsch


----------



## der_erce (23. Juli 2013)

haha,. geil


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juli 2013)

Hättest du geschrieben, dass du ein Stück Wurzel zw. Gabel und Reifen hast rausfischn wollen, sähs mal verdammt lässig aus


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Juli 2013)

Wie nennst du den Move?


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

One Hand Chest Lander?


----------



## sirios (23. Juli 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Wie nennst du den Move?



"Kickflip to hospital" ?


----------



## der_erce (23. Juli 2013)

Chestbreak Manual to one hand tire grabber


----------



## der_erce (23. Juli 2013)

Mal was kleines von mir. Eine Abfahrt in Osternohe...nix spektakuläres erwarten. Ich wollt endlich einfach mal was hochladen! Ungeschnitten, aber etwas modifiziert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. Juli 2013)

HAHA! Foto des Tages!!!  Sehr geil! 

Das ist der SAG-Kontrolle-Move.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal wieder eins von mir selbst, da hat Smubob genau im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser gedrückt!
> Der Augenblick wenn du realisierst: Den fängst du nicht mehr ein!


Schade, dass du da die GoPro noch nicht dran hattest, dann gäbe es auch das Gegenstück: Wenn der Fotograf realisiert, dass er gleich einen Biker samt Arbeitsgerät in die Fresse kriegen könnte  Zum Glück war die Bremswirkung deines Körpers am Boden groß genug 
...wenn nix passiert ist, kann man hinterher ja zum Glück locker Sprüche drüber schwingen 

BTW: wir haben leider das lässige Gruppenfoto vergessen, wie du es z. B. mit den Kollegen S.Tschuschke, simdiem & Co. schon gemacht hast...! Näxtes Mal! 




Fartzilla schrieb:


> Wie nennst du den Move?


"Verdammt-der-Rebound-ist-zu-schnell-für-das-Wurzelfeld-ich-muss-das-mal-eben-korrigieren" 
Oder: Ba-bamm-ba-bamm-bamm to Onehand-Quarter-Frontflip


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juli 2013)

Hahaha, ihr seid zu gut! 

Schreibt die ganzen Sprüche mal als Kommentar zum Foto, damit die nicht verloren gehen. ;-) Vielleicht übernehmen die Profis das irgendwann ja tatsächlich noch. 

Naja, fast nichts passiert. Die Boxxer konnten wir ja zum Glück wieder gerade "biegen", der Schlag in den Felgen sollte wieder raus zu zentrieren sein und die Hand halt, die schmerzt noch... ich hoffe das gibt sich in ein paar Tagen wieder. Nur gut, dass es beim "Lenkergriff" kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mal was kleines von mir. Eine Abfahrt in Osternohe...nix spektakuläres erwarten. Ich wollt endlich einfach mal was hochladen! Ungeschnitten, aber etwas modifiziert!



Mir gefällt's!!!


----------



## der_erce (23. Juli 2013)

Danköö


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juli 2013)

Jeah, sogar die Profis bei der DM machen den Move!
Ich bin gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (23. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30030 Wieder was von mir... Torque in Action leider nur kurz hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2013)

@Sasse82: Genau das Bild ist mir auch aufgefallen... jetzt weiß ich, wo du dir das abgekuckt hast


----------



## Fartzilla (24. Juli 2013)

Haha  ..sehr geil. Er wird seinen weg in den Worldcup machen.


----------



## sirios (28. Juli 2013)

Gestern in Stromberg. Bildserie vom Wallride bei doch sehr sehr warmen Temperaturen !!! Richtig geil wars aber auf jeden Fall 





 @_FlyingLizard_


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juli 2013)

Schöne Wallrides!! Das nächste mal bin ich wieder mit von der Partie!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juli 2013)

So, das sind die letzten Fotos von mir mit (m)einem Canyon. Wird langsam Zeit für was Neues!


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juli 2013)

Hammer Bilder!!!


----------



## nahetalmoves (28. Juli 2013)

Ja, echt cool

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Juli 2013)

mein erster Ritt auf dem No Jokes Trail: 


https://vimeo.com/71200967


----------



## simdiem (28. Juli 2013)

Beerfelden Großer Drop. Wer schonmal da war kennt Ihn ^^ 

Watch in HD.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH95G6gqdGQ"]Bikepark Beerfelden GroÃer Drop - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut Simon! Weiter so!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Juli 2013)

@Mettwurst82

Gute Action


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> mein erster Ritt auf dem No Jokes Trail:
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/71200967



 es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen !


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> mein erster Ritt auf dem No Jokes Trail:
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/71200967



Ohne Witz: dieser witzlose trail scheint mir - without a joke - echt Spaßbefreit.

-> Kommt daher der Name?


----------



## Sera (30. Juli 2013)

Ich finde ja, dass der ganz spaßig aussieht. So unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ohne Witz: dieser witzlose trail scheint mir - without a joke - echt Spaßbefreit.
> 
> -> Kommt daher der Name?


 
Was findest du denn schlimm, bzw. nicht spaßig?

M.M.n. ist der ganz lustig um ein bisschen zu hüpfen und flowig ist der mit sicherheit auch, wenn man die Line gut trifft.


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2013)

flach, breit, eben, riesige kruven radien...

Aber gut, jedem das seine. Es gibt ja sogar leute die das fahren auf einer Asphaltstraße mögen...


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2013)

Fährt ja nicht jeder vertikal im Schneckentempo


----------



## luxaltera (30. Juli 2013)

wird hier echt schon wieder mit gewalt die geschmacksfrage auf den tisch gewuchtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juli 2013)

@Eisbein

Es ist ein Flowtrail und kein technischer Downhill!! Die Strecke ist bewusst so gebaut das sie gut einsehbar ist, so dass Gaps, Drops u.s.w. gut angefahren werden können! No Jokes weil die Hindernisse im Gegensatz zum naheliegenden Wildhog Trail nicht überrollt werden können!! Nicht jeder fährt gern technisches Gelände! Dein Ding is halt Vertride! Für deinen Geschmack is das halt nix! Wir Flachlandtiroler müssen halt mit dem leben was unsere Region hergibt! Wohnt ja nicht jeder in Tirol!!


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2013)

eeeeeaaaasyyyy leute. Warum fühlen sich gleich alle ans bein gepinkelt?

Ich hatte mir doch nur ein kleinen scherz ob des namens erlaubt


----------



## Sera (30. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir doch nur ein kleinen scherz ob des namens erlaubt



Spaß und Ironie sind hier nicht gerne gesehen!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> eeeeeaaaasyyyy leute. Warum fühlen sich gleich alle ans bein gepinkelt?
> 
> Ich hatte mir doch nur ein kleinen scherz ob des namens erlaubt



Ich doch nicht!?!? War doch freundlich und sachlich mein Statement!


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> eeeeeaaaasyyyy leute. Warum fühlen sich gleich alle ans bein gepinkelt?
> 
> Ich hatte mir doch nur ein kleinen scherz ob des namens erlaubt



War ja auch von niemandem bös gemeint. Die gleiche Ironie und Spassnummer eben zurück gegeben.  
Soll doch jeder fahren wie er mag und kann! Soviel Toleranz sollte schon sein


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juli 2013)

Wusa! Alles wird gut Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (30. Juli 2013)

Geht lieber alle raus biken und powert Euch ne Runde aus, dann wird auch alles wieder gut !


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2013)

Was denn...sind doch alle entspannt. Hat sich ja niemand aufgeregt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juli 2013)




----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2013)

Das Bild trägt den Titel: "Grauer Wald, heller Baum und ein Rider!"


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juli 2013)

Richtig


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2013)

Vorschau...


----------



## Wilddieb (30. Juli 2013)

Ach du Sch....


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Juli 2013)

Das darf sich Steinfeld nennen xD


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ab 1,50m Höhe nicht mehr schwindelfrei und würde mich so lange an den Steinen festklammern bis mich jemand löst  

Hut ab


----------



## der_erce (31. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ach du Sch....



+eiße!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Juli 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich bin ab 1,50m Höhe nicht mehr schwindelfrei und würde mich so lange an den Steinen festklammern bis mich jemand lösen würde


Ja, bei der diesjährigen Transalp ging an drei Tagen das Adrenalin schon beim Aufstieg ähnlich hoch wie dann bei der Abfahrt. 

Hoffe, dass ich bald Zeit finde, die Fotos auszusortieren.



Inzwischen noch zwei Bilder:


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2013)

Da ist es hier in Riva etwas angenehmer. Die Trails sehen zwar sehr technisch aus aber das Gefühl des Abstürzens hat man nicht - zumindest nicht dort wo ich bisher unterwegs war. Auf alle Fälle würde ich um diese Stellen einen großen Bogen machen.


----------



## monkey10 (31. Juli 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da ist es hier in Riva etwas angenehmer. Die Trails sehen zwar sehr technisch aus aber das Gefühl des Abstürzens hat man nicht - zumindest nicht dort wo ich bisher unterwegs war



naja, kommt halt wirklich darauf an wo man unterwegs ist am lago 

















und das war nur eine kleine auswahl. bei den heftigeren war kein übrig zum fotografieren, mussten alle sichern


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. August 2013)

Top!


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2013)

Wieder mal sensationelle Bilder auf der Seite !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2013)

monkey10 schrieb:


> bei den heftigeren war kein übrig zum fotografieren, mussten alle sichern



Da wird mir schon beim Betrachten der Bilder ganz schlecht 

Respekt für den Mut und Hut ab vor der fahrerischen Leistung 

Solche Stellen kann ich leider nicht mal wandern. Wenn ich das nächste Mal hier bin muss das Bike aber unbedingt mit.


----------



## KaliMangan (4. August 2013)

Torque FRX 2012 Playzone in Action


----------



## Caspar720 (4. August 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Geißkopf bei milden 35 Grad 













Grüße


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. August 2013)

@_Caspar720_Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (5. August 2013)

Vielen Dank, das mittlere Bild steht in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages.
Über Likes würde ich mich freuen 

Grüße


----------



## kNiRpS (5. August 2013)

war gestern das zweite mal in osternohe unterwegs


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. August 2013)

Der Zusammenschnitt vom Urlaub ist fertig. Outtakes folgen die Tage


----------



## Fartzilla (7. August 2013)

Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf Samstag =)


----------



## McFussel (8. August 2013)

Cool, danke für das Video - jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, das Saalbach für mich keine Option sein wird...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Der Zusammenschnitt vom Urlaub ist fertig. Outtakes folgen die Tage



Sehr schönes Video aber ab 6:15min bin ich völlig irritiert: Der Lenker ist meiner Meinung um 180° verdreht montiert - oder war das Absicht? 

Die Kröpfung sollte normalerweise nach hinten zeigen. Die Belastung der Handgelenke ist in dieser Haltung auf Dauer sicherlich sehr hoch und die Kontrolle sowie das Lenkverhalten leiden auch darunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (8. August 2013)

Hab ich da ein Strive gesehen? 

http://youtu.be/F79zHMOIbSw


----------



## swoosh999 (8. August 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Cool, danke für das Video - jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, das Saalbach für mich keine Option sein wird...



Bitte nicht vom video abschrecken lassen, Saalbach bietet mehr. Glaube mir


----------



## McFussel (8. August 2013)

Schöne NaturTrails???

Ich will niemand den Spaß verderben, aber "so eine" Strecke ist so unglaublich langweilig....bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber das ist nicht meins. 



Sölden rockt da wirklich!


----------



## olihT (8. August 2013)

Also mir gefällt es


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. August 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video aber ab 6:15min bin ich völlig irritiert: Der Lenker ist meiner Meinung um 180° verdreht montiert - oder war das Absicht?
> 
> Die Kröpfung sollte normalerweise nach hinten zeigen. Die Belastung der Handgelenke ist in dieser Haltung auf Dauer sicherlich sehr hoch und die Kontrolle sowie das Lenkverhalten leiden auch darunter.



Ich denke das sieht nur so aus auf dem Video. Auf jeden Fall fährt er damit problemlos alles.Muss es mir aber mal genau ansehen, wenn ich es die Tage wieder zu Gesicht bekomme. 



luxaltera schrieb:


> Hab ich da ein Strive gesehen?
> 
> http://youtu.be/F79zHMOIbSw



Nein! dieses mal war kein Strive dabei. 



McFussel schrieb:


> Schöne NaturTrails???
> 
> Ich will niemand den Spaß verderben, aber "so eine" Strecke ist so unglaublich langweilig....bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber das ist nicht meins.
> 
> ...



Keine Angst!  Die Lust kannst du keinem nehmen. Jeder der schonmal da war, wird sowieso wieder dort auftauchen, da es dort alles andere als langweilig ist  




olihT schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt es



Danke!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. August 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Schöne NaturTrails???
> 
> Ich will niemand den Spaß verderben, aber "so eine" Strecke ist so unglaublich langweilig....bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber das ist nicht meins.
> 
> Sölden rockt da wirklich!



Wenn man wie wir aus dem Mittelgebirge kommt muss man sich in schrofferem Gelände erst mal etwas "warmfahren". Es ist nicht jedem seine Sache direkt die steilsten Schotter- / Geröllabfahrten und großen Sprünge zu bewältigen. Dazu braucht man Übung und auch das entsprechende Übungsgelände.

Ich persönlich schaue mir z.B. die DH-Strecke in Bad Wildbad immer erst Abschnittsweise an bevor ich in einem Rutsch durchfahre. Für einen "Local" ist das natürlich lächerlich.

Jeder soll seine persönliche Fun-Strecke finden und fahren. Die einen fahren Marathons, die anderen im Schneckentempo S4 und S5 Trails, dann gibt es Jungs die mit ihren Bikes aus dem Stand auf eine LKW-Ladefläche hüpfen usw.

Alles hat seine Berechtigung  

Ich finde es z.B. langweilig wenn die Bergabfahrer jede kleine Steigung schieben ohne sich mal etwas Mühe zum hochfahren zu geben ( reine DH-Biker mit deren Boliden natürlich ausgenommen ). Ich sprinte ab und an mit meinem STRIVE die lange und teilweise steile Auffahrt zum Flowtrail in OTW hoch 

Ich bin mir sicher dass die im Video gezeigte Strecke bei entsprechendem Tempo durchaus anstrengend sein kann.

Wir schauen uns auch gerne Videos aus Sölden an


----------



## McFussel (8. August 2013)

Ich sag ja: Jedem das seine! Ich bin dann lieber ein Natur-Stolperbiker.



Es ist ja auch gut, wenn solche "speed"-strecken angeboten werden. Das auf Wanderwegen zu machen, wäre ja auch nicht gut. Bitter is nur, wenn dann auf Naturtrails mit blockierendem Hinterrad gefahren wird, wie man das auf so einer Strecke sicher gut machen kann....

Solange es Spaß macht, andere und die Umgebung respektiert ist alles erlaubt!


----------



## sirios (8. August 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: Jedem das seine! Ich bin dann lieber ein Natur-Stolperbiker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau !


----------



## kraft_werk (8. August 2013)

So, damit sich die Stolperbiker und Downhiller noch etwas langweilen können, hier mein Strive auf einem stinknormalen Trail im schönen Pälzer-Wald


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (10. August 2013)

Bild von der gestrigen Enduro Tour mit meinem Strive 9.0 SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (10. August 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


>



SUPER!!

und dafür brauchst Du 160 mm Federweg?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (10. August 2013)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> SUPER!!
> 
> und dafür brauchst Du 160 mm Federweg?



Spar dir doch solche dummen Kommentare, du weißt doch überhaupt wo er sonst noch so fährt.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. August 2013)

@Cleptomanicx92

Geiles Bild!!!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. August 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Spar dir doch solche dummen Kommentare, du weißt doch überhaupt wo er sonst noch so fährt.



Ich wäre dafür dass wir Hanz-Hanz einladen und im PW mal eine Runde drehen. Er darf fahren mit was er will und am Ende des Tages werden wir sehen ob dem Sprung des Tigers eine Landung als Bettvorleger folgt 

Spaß beiseite. Egal ob man auf dieser Strecke soviel Federweg braucht, die Ruppigkeit in Verbindung mit dem teilweise sehr hohen Tempo sollte man auf Dauer nicht unterschätzen ( ich kenne den PW mit 0 - 160mm Federweg also Starrbike bis Enduro ). 

Das erfahre ich jedes Jahr beim

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/



Ich finde das Video sehr schön und er hatte sicherlich ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## kraft_werk (10. August 2013)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> SUPER!!
> und dafür brauchst Du 160 mm Federweg?



Naja, ob man jetzt von brauchen sprechen muss..
Bin den Weg auch schon starr gefahren, aber so machts mehr Spass 
Trotzdem Danke für deine geistreiche Beteiligung 



Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> ..du weißt doch überhaupt wo er sonst noch so fährt.



Ich sag nur MEGA 



Gianty schrieb:


> Ich finde das Video sehr schön und er hatte sicherlich ne Menge Spaß.



Stimmt, und darauf kommts an


----------



## Trailhunter72 (10. August 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> *Bitter is nur, wenn dann auf Naturtrails mit blockierendem Hinterrad gefahren wird*, wie man das auf so einer Strecke sicher gut machen kann....



Ich glaube so ein bitters Beispiel gefunden zu haben . . . 



Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Bild von der gestrigen Enduro *Tour* mit meinem Strive 9.0 SL




Sollte es sich wider Erwarten doch um eine angelegte MTB-Strecke handeln (Bikepark, Flowtrail, etc.) habe ich nichts gesagt.
Ist es aber keine MTB-Strecke, ist so ein Verhalten inakzeptabel, wenn gleich die Action und das Foto gut sind . . .


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (10. August 2013)

Keine Angst ist eine für MTB angelegte Strecke  Bin die Kurve auch nur ein zwei Mal so gefahren bis wir das Foto hatten, sonst würde ich nie so fahren...macht einen doch eh nur langsamer!


----------



## Nico Laus (10. August 2013)

Sehr geiles Foto!!! 

Und einmal laut über alle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gelacht!


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. August 2013)

Hab mein Nerve mal wieder über den Flowtrail gescheucht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (11. August 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Spar dir doch solche dummen Kommentare, du weißt doch überhaupt wo er sonst noch so fährt.



Typisch IBC Forum! 
Erstens kenne ich den gezeigten Weg! Und finde die gezeigten Aufnahmen toll (deswegen "SUPER")!
Aber wegen meiner Streckenkenntnis kommt auch meine durchaus ernstgemeinte Frage an den Künstler,
ob er auf dieser Strecke soviel Federweg braucht?!? 
Ein einfaches "Ja" oder "Nein, macht aber mehr Spass" hätte gereicht!
Na gut.
Leider wird hier im Forum immer gleich alles negativ gesehen und rumgemeckert.
Bitte erst lesen, dann Hirn einschalten (falls vorhanden), dann verstehen und dann was sinnvolles antworten...

Übrigens brauche ich es hier im Forum keinen beweisen! Dafür bin ich schon zu alt...
(Achtung: bitte nicht falsch verstehen! IRONIE!)


----------



## ASQ (11. August 2013)

Ich denke mal, das man die frage einfach nur "doof" verstanden hat.

Es kauft sich ja nicht jeder 5 verschiedene Bikes um es der strecke anzupassen.
Ich fahre auch gerne mal mit meinem Downhiller und 200er Federweg in die Stadt rein, weils gemütlich ist und Cruise damit ein wenig.

Denke mal das das ganze einfach nur in den falschen Hals kam 
Geschrieben ist halt immer anders als Akustisch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. August 2013)

Das kam beim Leser wirklich teilweise falsch an - SORRY von meiner Seite aus!

Heute hatten mein LUX und ich Action in Hülle und Fülle

Die Saison ist somit gelaufen. Hoffentlich komme ich um die angekündigte OP rum.


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. August 2013)

@Gianty

Gute Besserung! 

Outtakes sind jetzt fertig


----------



## Nico Laus (11. August 2013)

Am besten ist der falschrum montierte Lenker! Zu geil


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. August 2013)

der ist richtig rum nur weit nach vorne geneigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (11. August 2013)

Die Outtakes waren ne nette Unterhaltung 
Deinen Kumpel mit dem Bionicon haut´s aber auch ständig hin, oder?


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. August 2013)

Danke! 

die letzten Tage war einfach der Saft leer. Oder er wurde von der Wald und Trailhexe verflucht


----------



## mcWolfgang (11. August 2013)

@Gianty, sieht schmerzhaft aus. Gute Besserung. Mit ein bisschen Glück beim Wetter dürfte es aber sicher noch mal was werden dies Jahr. Bruch verheilt so in 8 Wochen, oder?


----------



## OliRay (11. August 2013)

Gute Besserung!!! Sieht schon heftig aus. Spätherbst Trainingsbeginn!


----------



## kraft_werk (11. August 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das kam beim Leser wirklich teilweise falsch an - SORRY von meiner Seite aus!
> 
> Heute hatten mein LUX und ich Action in Hülle und Fülle
> 
> ...



Autsch! Gute Besserung! ..ich leide mit dir:




..nur hab ich die OP schon überstenden


----------



## kraft_werk (11. August 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das man die frage einfach nur "doof" verstanden hat.
> 
> Es kauft sich ja nicht jeder 5 verschiedene Bikes um es der strecke anzupassen.
> Ich fahre auch gerne mal mit meinem Downhiller und 200er Federweg in die Stadt rein, weils gemütlich ist und Cruise damit ein wenig.
> ...



..stimmt. Ist aber auch etwas unglücklich formuliert, die Frage. Also nix für ungut!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> @Gianty, sieht schmerzhaft aus. Gute Besserung. Mit ein bisschen Glück beim Wetter dürfte es aber sicher noch mal was werden dies Jahr. Bruch verheilt so in 8 Wochen, oder?



Verheilen ja, kommt halt drauf an wie steif die Gelenke durch die lange Ruhigstellung sind. Bei meinem Handgelenkbruch vor einigen Jahren dauerte es länger bis ich alles bewegen und belasten konnte als die Heilung des Bruches. 

Spätherbst reicht ja aus - ich hätte aber noch ein paar schöne Rennen gehabt und wollte mit den Jungs noch einige Trails rocken.


----------



## MaXXimus (12. August 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> So, damit sich die Stolperbiker und Downhiller noch etwas langweilen können, hier mein Strive auf einem stinknormalen Trail im schönen Pälzer-Wald




schönes video. wie heißt denn das lied?


----------



## luxaltera (12. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> der ist richtig rum nur weit nach vorne geneigt



Deswegen untersteuert der auch die ganze zeit und mault sich in den kurven und hat sein Gewicht beim letzten Sprung zu weit vorne. Das Ding muss echt zurück.


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. August 2013)

Ich werde ihn mal darauf hinweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwap (12. August 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein paar Fotos von mir (Whipzone) und der Z-Line


----------



## kraft_werk (12. August 2013)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> schönes video. wie heißt denn das lied?



Danke 

Das ist "Mage - Summer Love".


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2013)

Ich muss mit meinem Bruch in ein extra handchirurgisches Zentrum 

In unserem hier in der Nähe ist ihnen der Eingriff zu kompliziert weil der Bruch direkt am Gelenk ist. Das sollten Spezialisten übernehmen.

Dann mache ich mich mal auf den Weg und stelle mich den Jungs mal vor 

Leider hat mir der Handchirurg mitgeteilt dass es sehr wahrscheinlich Spätfolgen haben und die Funktion beeinträchtigt sein wird  

Dann schaue ich mir solange hier die schönen Videos und Bilder an.


----------



## kraft_werk (12. August 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich muss mit meinem Bruch in ein extra handchirurgisches Zentrum
> In unserem hier in der Nähe ist ihnen der Eingriff zu kompliziert weil der Bruch direkt am Gelenk ist. Das sollten Spezialisten übernehmen.
> Dann mache ich mich mal auf den Weg und stelle mich den Jungs mal vor
> Leider hat mir der Handchirurg mitgeteilt dass es sehr wahrscheinlich Spätfolgen haben und die Funktion beeinträchtigt sein wird
> Dann schaue ich mir solange hier die schönen Videos und Bilder an.



Oh, BIGshit! Da wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück!

..ich habe das Glück, dass hier im Ort ein Sportorthopädisches-Zentrum ist, das zum Teil auch die Olympiateilnehmer betreut. Einen Handspezialisten haben die auch, der sogar die Hand-OP´s im nächstgelegenen KKH macht, und mich Operiert hat. Ohne die Verdrahtung hätte ich ziemlich sicher auch Einschränkungen zu befürchten, und habe mich dann eben dafür entschieden, damit alles wieder so zusammenwächst, wie es zusammen gehört.

Also abwarten, Kopf hoch und Daumen drücken!


----------



## JulianM. (12. August 2013)

oh gute Besserung, musste vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls operiert werden, allerdings am rechten Ellbogen. 
Knie, Schulter und Ellbogen brauchen auch noch ein bisschen bis sie wieder fit sind, aber in so 4-6 Wochen gehts von der Rolle ab auf die Wiesn


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Outtakes sind jetzt fertig



Jungs! Wassn los? Seid ihr nur mit mindestens 2 Promille unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. August 2013)

Wer hat dir das gesteckt? 

Bei der prallen Hitze schmeckte uns das Weizen komischerweise besser als Wasser 
Zum Glück gabs aber keine großartigen Verluste. 

Wie wars bei euch?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> oh gute Besserung, musste vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls operiert werden, allerdings am rechten Ellbogen.
> Knie, Schulter und Ellbogen brauchen auch noch ein bisschen bis sie wieder fit sind, aber in so 4-6 Wochen gehts von der Rolle ab auf die Wiesn



Nimmst mich mit? Dann machen wir eine "Versehrten-Party" 

Komme gerade aus der Spezialklinik und es sieht leider nicht so toll aus. Das kleine Gelenkstück ist auch kpl. durchgebrochen, was man auf dieser Aufnahme nicht sieht. Morgen früh gibt es einen Termin für die OP-Vorbesprechung. 

Die geteilten Gelenkstücke werden vom Knochen von oben auseinander gedrückt was nicht so gut ist und auch ordentlich weh tut. 

Ich gehe mal fest davon aus dass die Jungs das ordentlich hinbekommen. Bzgl. Funktion gab es nur hochgezogene Augenbrauen. Ich wollte dann nicht mehr weiter nachfragen aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf 

   @JulianM und   @Kraft werk: Euch auch "Gute Besserung" !!

Ich schaue mir jetzt jeden Tag die Outtakes von  @FlyingLizard an. Das baut micht dann wieder auf. Selten so gelacht weil ich selbst schon die gleichen Patzer erlebt habe wobei ich hoffe dass keinem etwas passiert ist!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (12. August 2013)

@Gianty

Kopf hoch, das wird schon  Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Wer hat dir das gesteckt?
> 
> Bei der prallen Hitze schmeckte uns das Weizen komischerweise besser als Wasser
> Zum Glück gabs aber keine großartigen Verluste.
> ...



Stimmt...irgendwie war das Weizen in Saalbach besser als zuhause

Bei uns wars mal wieder richtig geil
Bis auf en paar Schrammen und en geknicktes Kona Operator blieb auch alles heil.


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. August 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nimmst mich mit? Dann machen wir eine "Versehrten-Party"
> 
> Komme gerade aus der Spezialklinik und es sieht leider nicht so toll aus. Das kleine Gelenkstück ist auch kpl. durchgebrochen, was man auf dieser Aufnahme nicht sieht. Morgen früh gibt es einen Termin für die OP-Vorbesprechung.
> 
> ...


 
OP gabs da nur nur eine,sonst nichts. Dem musste sie die Steine ausm Arm rausschneiden, die sich durch Protektoren gebohrt haben
das haben wir aber alles für dich gemacht, damit du schneller fit wirst!  
danach holen wir die Tour nach 



schbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt...irgendwie war das Weizen in Saalbach besser als zuhause
> 
> Bei uns wars mal wieder richtig geil
> Bis auf en paar Schrammen und en geknicktes Kona Operator blieb auch alles heil.



wie isn das mit dem gekickten Kona gelaufen 
Hauptsache es war geil und jeder hat überlebt! Bei uns auch


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Bild von der gestrigen Enduro Tour mit meinem Strive 9.0 SL


 
Richtig starkes Bild


----------



## Fartzilla (13. August 2013)

Foto des Tages?!


----------



## 21XC12 (13. August 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30463


----------



## Sasse82 (13. August 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30463


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (13. August 2013)

Klasse


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30463



Gut gefahren, 21XC12!


----------



## 21XC12 (14. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Gut gefahren, 21XC12!



... wenn ich nur annÃ¤hernd so fahren kÃ¶nnte!!! Dann wÃ¼rde ich das wohl auch hauptberuflich machen! Die RealitÃ¤t sieht leider anders aus!! Ich geh mir jetzt auf dem BÃ¼rostuhl die Eier drÃ¼cken!!! ð


----------



## RobG301 (14. August 2013)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Bild von der gestrigen Enduro Tour mit meinem Strive 9.0 SL



Hammer Bild! Für mich eines "Bild des Tages" Titel würdig!

Fährst du Flatpedals mit den Minnaar's oder Clickies?


----------



## Iconx (14. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Hammer Bild! Für mich eines "Bild des Tages" Titel würdig!
> 
> Fährst du Flatpedals mit den Minnaar's oder Clickies?


 
Sieht mir mal sehr stark nach den Mallets aus - würde ja auch Sinn machen.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (14. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Hammer Bild! Für mich eines "Bild des Tages" Titel würdig!
> 
> Fährst du Flatpedals mit den Minnaar's oder Clickies?





Iconx schrieb:


> Sieht mir mal sehr stark nach den Mallets aus - würde ja auch Sinn machen.



Danke erstmal 
Iconx hat Recht sind die Crankbrothers Mallet 2, also Klickpedale.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2013)

Jetzt aber im richtigen Thread.


----------



## LandyChris (16. August 2013)

Mein 12er Torque Vertride (mit mir):


----------



## Nduro (16. August 2013)

Das letzte ist ja mal fett.


----------



## monkey10 (16. August 2013)

Tolle Fotos auf den letzten Seiten 

Habs heuer endlich auch mal in höhere Lagen geschafft. Ein paar Touren-Fotos vom letzten Wochenende:






















LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (16. August 2013)

Tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## Niklas0 (16. August 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1447289?q=torque&in=search Danke an @             19Freerider97 !!!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)

bitte 
hier nochmal in groß


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. August 2013)

Schickes Bild


----------



## 21XC12 (17. August 2013)

Schöne Bilder auf den letzten Seiten!!


----------



## Niklas0 (17. August 2013)

Das Foto hat es überraschend in die Auswahl der Foto's der Tages geschafft. Wenns euch gefällt einfach auf das Sternchen drücken  (sorry für den ''Doppelpost'')

Ride on!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)




----------



## Sunset84 (18. August 2013)




----------



## Sunset84 (18. August 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/81z26pkjbfz6cfe/P1010553_2.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2013)

Torque vom mcfussel und icb von mir 







hier gibts noch mehr bilder!


----------



## Sasse82 (19. August 2013)

Flying Simon!

Lac Blanc ist einfach !


----------



## Sasse82 (19. August 2013)




----------



## Niklas0 (19. August 2013)

Oha sehr geile Fotos...  Hier das Video zu dem Bild von 19Freerider97 : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30658

Wenns gefällt einfach aufs Sternchen drücken


----------



## MaxPwr (19. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage: wenn man bei sowas zu kurz kommt, würde das Torque (EX) das überleben?



Poex schrieb:


> Und noch etwas von den Filthy Trails


----------



## martin82 (19. August 2013)

weniger action, dafür schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poex (19. August 2013)

MaxPwr schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: wenn man bei sowas zu kurz kommt, würde das Torque (EX) das überleben?



Kommt drauf an  also wir haben das Torque EX 2-mal und jeder ist schon mal "zu kurz" gekommen, bis auf eine inzwischen "Mondlandschaft" ähnliche Optik an der Felge ist nichts weiter am Rad passiert. Hab an dem Roadgap aber auch schon den ein oder anderen Rahmen brechen sehen... Denke kommt dann wohl auf die Härte des Aufschlages an.


----------



## Niklas0 (19. August 2013)

Martin82 da würd ich auch gerne fahren!! Super bild


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. August 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Flying Simon!
> 
> Lac Blanc ist einfach !



Sehr schönes Bild Jan!

Beim nächsten Mal komm ich mit und dann mach ich von dir auch ein paar Bilder im Flug


----------



## LandyChris (20. August 2013)

Nduro schrieb:


> Das letzte ist ja mal fett.



Danke, die Fotokünste machen's aus 

Hier noch eines von der Tour:


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. August 2013)

@Sasse82

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Sasse82 (20. August 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild Jan!
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal komm ich mit und dann mach ich von dir auch ein paar Bilder im Flug



Danke fürs Angebot, aber Simon hat das schon übernommen. Hab die Bilder nur noch nicht fertig. 
Mitkommen darfst du das nächste Mal trotzdem gerne!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. August 2013)

Kein Thema, dann bleibe ich beim photographiert werden  Hauptsache der macht das dann genauso gut wie ich bisher


----------



## RockFox (20. August 2013)

Hier mal ein kleines selbstgefilmtes Video


----------



## sirios (20. August 2013)

RockFox schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines selbstgefilmtes Video



Schön gemachtes Video! Hast du da mit ner Cable Cam gefilmt? Dachte schon da fährt jemand neben dir und schlägt dann im Baum ein


----------



## RockFox (20. August 2013)

ja, selbst gebaute CableCam. 
War ein bisschen schwierig die alleine zu starten und gleichzeitig los zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (20. August 2013)

gut gefahren...!


----------



## monkey10 (20. August 2013)

RockFox schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines selbstgefilmtes Video



gefällt 

gibt zwar noch schönere trails hier in den ostalpen und deren vorberge  aber vor allem deine kameraeinstellungen und cablecam haben mir sehr gut gefallen! 

kleiner tipp (den ich übrigens selbst noch beherzigen muss): bei pics und vids bunte klamotten anziehen. das hebt den kontrast, gerade bei deinem film, da der trail ja im wald ist und dadurch weniger licht, zudem kein blauer himmel sichtbar und das bike ebenfalls schwarz ist.

kannst nicht ein pic von deiner cablecam reinstellen. welche kamera & schnittprogamm hast du verwendet?


----------



## RockFox (20. August 2013)

@monkey10 bunte Klamotten wären vorteilhaft gewesen 
Kameras waren eine GoPro hero3 silver und eine black im Einsatz.
Ich schneide mit Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 und After Effects


----------



## Sasse82 (22. August 2013)

Hier kommen noch ein paar mehr Shots aus Lac Blanc!


----------



## Fartzilla (22. August 2013)

Sehr geil.Das erste finde ich Klasse.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. August 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hier kommen noch ein paar mehr Shots aus Lac Blanc!



Sehr fein!

Beim dritten und vierten Bild sieht es fast so aus als sitzt ihr auf dem Bike beim Springen  Das erinnert mich an irgendwas...


----------



## Sasse82 (23. August 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sehr fein!
> 
> Beim dritten und vierten Bild sieht es fast so aus als sitzt ihr auf dem Bike beim Springen  Das erinnert mich an irgendwas...



Das täuscht, ganz sicher!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. August 2013)

Ich sag ja fast;-)


----------



## pirata (25. August 2013)

neuen Trail gefunden, 6km lang und 650hm 

Start






Mitte





Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. August 2013)

6km ist ordentlich! Die 6km der XLine hat mich fertig gemacht. Aber das waren glaub ich um die 1000hm (gefühlt waren es 15km und 2000hm) !


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> 6km ist ordentlich! Die 6km der XLine hat mich fertig gemacht. Aber das waren glaub ich um die 1000hm (gefühlt waren es 15km und 2000hm) !



Dann probier mal den Herrensteig am Kronplatz, 10km und 1285hm, sind den am Samstag 5 mal gefahren, danach war schluss...


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. August 2013)

Sehr schicke Bilder


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dann probier mal den Herrensteig am Kronplatz, 10km und 1285hm, sind den am Samstag 5 mal gefahren, danach war schluss...



Mir hat die eine Abfahrt XLine schon gereicht. Ich konnt mich nach 10 Minuten schon kaum noch am Lenker halten :/


----------



## Fartzilla (26. August 2013)

Dann bist du aber auch vorher schon gefahren oder nicht.. XLine ging bei mir 2mal hintereinander.


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2013)

Ne...wir sind angekommen und hoch zur xline...danach war Feierabend. Meine Arme verkrampften! Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich 3 Tage lang am Fahrwerk geschraubt hab um nen vernünftiges Setup zu finden. Stellenweise hab ich Rennradniveau gehabt. Naja...alles in allem wars eher ernüchternd zu sehen dass ich noch nicht die Kondition für so lange Abfahrten hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (26. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ne...wir sind angekommen und hoch zur xline...danach war Feierabend. Meine Arme verkrampften! Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich 3 Tage lang am Fahrwerk geschraubt hab um nen vernünftiges Setup zu finden. Stellenweise hab ich Rennradniveau gehabt. Naja...alles in allem wars eher ernüchternd zu sehen dass ich noch nicht die Kondition für so lange Abfahrten hab.



naja x-line in einem zu fahren ist scho zach.... vorallem oben es ist doch ordentlich mit bremswellen übersehen

ich bin sie noch gestern am vormittag bei regen gefahren das war nicht witzig im mittleren teil mit den wurzeln


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2013)

Was die Strecke anging muß ich sagen war sie bei uns in Ordnung. Es war gut griffig. Es hatte vorher geregnet aber es war nicht matschig, zumindest nicht extrem. Im Wald bei den Wurzelpassagen war es moderat.


----------



## h4wk (26. August 2013)

Abfahrt vom Monte Altissimo









Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Nothing85 (26. August 2013)

Ich hatte ein perfekten Bikeurlaub...bei Regen angereist...danach 4 Tage Sonne pur und am Abreisetag wieder Regen.
Hier drei Fotos mit etwas Action...













Also die Z Line bin ich mehrmals komplett durch gefahren ohne Pause, um einfach mal zu gucken wie schnell ich bin(gibt evtl auch mal demnächst ein Video davon) Ich lag immer so bei 7min nächstes Jahr muss das schneller gehen . War nach jeder Abfahrt dann erstmal gut aus der Pust...war ein schönes Gefühl.


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2013)

Nice


----------



## Nothing85 (26. August 2013)

Übrigens hat mein Torque alles gut mit gemacht und meine Fahrfehler alle gut verkraftet bis auf eine Speiche musste dran glauben...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. August 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hier kommen noch ein paar mehr Shots aus Lac Blanc!


Gute Bilder!


Von unserer diesjährigen Tragewoche, man könnte auch Transalp dazu sagen, stell ich hier keine Bilder rein, weil mein Torque zu selten zu sehen ist. 
Aber hier im Hochtourenthread gibt's was dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10891601&postcount=5267


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. August 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat mein Torque alles gut mit gemacht und meine Fahrfehler alle gut verkraftet bis auf eine Speiche musste dran glauben...



anscheinend waren wir zur selben zeit in saalbach 

das enizige was eine Enttäuschung war war der Dirtpark bzw. Pumptrack!

Bei mir hat das Schaltwerk herumgezickt


----------



## Nothing85 (27. August 2013)

Wenn du so super Wetter hattest wie ich dann kann das schon hinkommen 
Wo waren die???
Auf der Z Line stnad ja ein Schild "Pumptrack links runter" aber gleich daneben noch eins wo drauf stand das dieser geschlossen ist...deswegen sind wir da erst gar nicht hin.


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. September 2013)

ich war lezten mit einem Canyonfahrer unterwegs:








schee wars mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (2. September 2013)

Ist das eine Pike im Strive? Wie fährt die sich


----------



## DiscoDuDe (2. September 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wenn du so super Wetter hattest wie ich dann kann das schon hinkommen
> Wo waren die???
> Auf der Z Line stnad ja ein Schild "Pumptrack links runter" aber gleich daneben noch eins wo drauf stand das dieser geschlossen ist...deswegen sind wir da erst gar nicht hin.



ich hab da einfach die absperrung demontiert und owe bin i! aber der war ja eigentlich hinter den tennisplätzen in hinterglemm


----------



## monkey10 (2. September 2013)

verflixtes jahr... irgendwie hab ich´s heuer erst ende august zum ersten mal auf meinen hausberg geschafft. darum gleich mal ein paar fotos mehr:











mit dabei ein trek slash - aber aus respekt vor diesem thread kein action-foto 



















danach wurde es einfach zu flowig um für weitere fotos anzuhalten


----------



## McFussel (3. September 2013)

Geil!


----------



## monkey10 (3. September 2013)

Danke 

Haben letztes Jahr auch ein kleines Vid von der Tour gemacht. Ist nach wie vor eine meiner Lieblinge 


Eckdaten:
- kurze Anfahrt mit dem Auto
- 1.400hm Uphill
- Tret-, Schiebe- und Tragepassagen
- unglaubliches Panorama
- herrliches Bergwetter
- Hüttenpause mit Bio-Chilli & selbstgebackenen Brot
- Schotter, Felsen und Wurzeltrails
- flowige und technische Passagen bergab
- Spitzkehren & Felsendrops

Diesmal leider kurz nach dem Start Schaltwerk runtergerissen. Zum Glück hat ich noch ein X12-Schaltaugenschrauben in Reserve. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass mir das 2x so kurz hintereinander passiert. Dann leider noch der obligate Durchschlag nach dem kleinen Felsendrop. Hätte es eigentlich beim kleinen Baron trotz 2 bar erwarten müssen 

Aber durch der UST-LRS hat die Luft bis zum Auto noch gehalten


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2013)

Ist das nicht schon mal gepostet dworden das Vid? Es kommt mir so bekannt vor?
Trotzdem schön


----------



## rmfausi (3. September 2013)

Bin auf der addias Freeride Strecke in Saalbach/Hinterglemm unterwegs. 

http://vimeo.com/73559785

Ich finde es gar nicht mal so schlecht. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. September 2013)

Das schöne Wetter mal ausgenutzt um ein paar Fotos auf dem Flowtrail Ottweiler zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (8. September 2013)

Jo, das Sprungbild gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. September 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> jo, das sprungbild gefällt mir besonders gut


 
+1


----------



## der_erce (9. September 2013)

So, die Hosen werden heruntergelassen ! 

Ich hatte endlich Zeit für mein kleines Résumé. Ich hoff es gefällt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (9. September 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, die Hosen werden heruntergelassen !
> 
> Ich hatte endlich Zeit für mein kleines Résumé. Ich hoff es gefällt.



@ der erce

bei 04:38 am Hacklbergtrail nach der Alm hättest nicht absteigen brauchen. das kann man schön runter jumpen 

aber kein problem, das erste mal dachte ich mir auch wtf... aber dann beim zweiten und dritten mal gings

aber beim dritten mal hab ich die links kurve danach nimma gepackt und bin drübergeschossen und nen drop in ins flat gemacht hahahahahaha


----------



## der_erce (9. September 2013)

Ne Minute vor den Stufen ist nen Gatter, da haben zwei Jungs uns noch das Gatter aufgehalten und noch untereinander gequatscht, dass da gleich ums Eck ne richtig fiese Stufe drin ist und wie man die fahren kann. 
Wir dachten uns noch nix dabei, haben aber wie du schon sagst, erst mal gekuckt. Leider sind wir Hackelberg nur 1x gefahren, sonst hätte man sicher den noch nehmen können. Aber den muß man kennen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2013)

Die vielen "kleinen Pannen" machen das Video sehr sympathisch!

Das passiert nämlich uns allen genau so - vor allem beim ersten Beschnuppern einer Piste 

Mir gefällt es sehr gut und ich beneide Euch - ich habe heute morgen von meinem Handchirurgen schlechte Nachrichten erhalten und werde mit meiner Hand wahrscheinlich kein MTB mehr fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (9. September 2013)

Danke. Ja das war auch der Ansatz beim Video; eben die ungeschönte, nackte Wahrheit . 
Tut mir Leid mit deiner Hand. Aber lass dir gesagt sein, dass es oft genug bei vielen gesagt wurde, sie könnten dies oder jenes nicht mehr machen. Positiv bleiben! Evtl zweite oder dritte Meinung einholen. Solche Aussagen sind schwierig.


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. September 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> @ der erce
> 
> bei 04:38 am Hacklbergtrail nach der Alm hättest nicht absteigen brauchen. das kann man schön runter jumpen
> ...



Alternativ auch ganz rechts in die schräge einfahren und bis zum schotter unten einfach die bremse bißchen offen lassen- rumpelt gar nichts.

Sind gestern nach 5 Tagen dort auch wiedergekommen und haben den gestrigen MIttag noch in Leogang verbracht- die freeride kann mMn gar ncihts, aber der Hangman...


----------



## der_erce (9. September 2013)

Wir hatten Leo leider nur die eine freie Abfahrt der Jokercard genutzt und mussten uns entscheiden zw. Hangman II und Flying Gangster/Freeride usw. Wir sind auf die Flying Gangster. ICh wäre gern auf den HM2 gefahren. Den 1er oben haben wir mitgenommen. Ordentlich muß ich sagen


----------



## Fartzilla (9. September 2013)

Bist du am HM 1 über die Steine runter oder immer Anlieger gefahren? Steine kamen an der Straße, man konnte links Anlieger und rechts loses Geröll fahren. Ich muss sagen dass das Geröll ordentlich gerockt hat.


----------



## der_erce (9. September 2013)

Teils Teils. Es gab irgendwann mal nen Weg von den Anliegern zum Geröll. Kollege Mithras ist den vollen Geröllweg gefahren, ich bin irgendwann nach paar Anliegern abgebogen. Das sah vom Lift aus schon sehr "locker" aus


----------



## Fartzilla (9. September 2013)

Ich hatte den normalen weg gar nicht gesehen . Aber richtig Spaß hat mir der Flying Gangster gemacht. Airtime pur.


----------



## der_erce (9. September 2013)

Ja, irgendwo gings rechts weg in den Geröllhang


----------



## Mithras (10. September 2013)

Soo meine Lady geht wieder .. mal sehen am WE zumindest Geißkopf


----------



## Zhen (10. September 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> ich habe heute morgen von meinem Handchirurgen schlechte Nachrichten erhalten und werde mit meiner Hand wahrscheinlich kein MTB mehr fahren können



Oh neiiiin, was hast du denn gemacht? Bzw. was hast du genau an der Hand? Ich frag, weil ich selbst grad beidseitig eingegipst bin :/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Oh neiiiin, was hast du denn gemacht? Bzw. was hast du genau an der Hand? Ich frag, weil ich selbst grad beidseitig eingegipst bin :/



Ich schick Dir gleich eine PN 
Das schreiben dauert allerdings ein wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rico09 (12. September 2013)

http://tvthek.orf.at/programs/70023-Tirol-heute/episodes/6653947-Tirol-heute/6657431-Hart-haerter

hier bin ich ab 2:50 mal kurz in Action  Natürlich mit Strive  
(wollt einfach mal ein Video von mir reinstellen. Bis jetzt ist dass, das einzige Material  )
Wer Lust dazu hat kann sich den ganze Bericht ansehen. Ist doch ein wenig Interessant.
Vielleicht noch eine Zusatzinformation am Rande, Lakata fuhr bei dem Rennen mit  Ich NICHT 

Grüße aus Osttirol


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2013)

Nice


----------



## link789 (13. September 2013)

Saalbach Hinterglemm, Adidas Pro Line


----------



## simdiem (13. September 2013)

Jetzt ist auch klar wo die ganzen Bremswellen herkommen.... manmanman


----------



## link789 (13. September 2013)

die sind ja neben der "ideallinie"


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. September 2013)

Wer bremst verliert ð


----------



## swoosh999 (14. September 2013)

link789 schrieb:


> Saalbach Hinterglemm, Adidas Pro Line



Respekt...das du dieses Foto einstellst


----------



## link789 (14. September 2013)

Na, wieso? dicke tabletop fotos gibts von mir leider noch nich, vielleicht nächstes jahr... Da muss ich halt noch bissl üben


----------



## sirios (14. September 2013)

link789 schrieb:


> Na, wieso? dicke tabletop fotos gibts von mir leider noch nich, vielleicht nächstes jahr... Da muss ich halt noch bissl üben



Geht nicht um die Action sondern die Art und Weise wie du mit der Strecke umgehst. Wenn jeder so fährt dann ist die Strecke ruckzuck hinüber und dann wird wieder über den miesen Zustand und die bremswellen gejammert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (14. September 2013)

Spaß gehabt und das kommt auf dem Foto rüber. 
Immer diese Zeigefingermentalität im Forum...gruselig!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. September 2013)

link789 schrieb:


> Saalbach Hinterglemm, Adidas Pro Line





typischer anfängerfahrfehler  ich fahr wie ein stein in die kurve und im letzten moment komm ich drauf ok bremsen und rüber

aber finde die kurve eigentlich eh unterdimensioniert für den speed den man an der stelle zambekommen kann 

also weiterüben!


----------



## swoosh999 (14. September 2013)

heute mal wieder nur helden unterwegs...


----------



## link789 (14. September 2013)

Ja mag schon stimmen mit strecke kaputt machen undso... Ist halt leider so, war aber eigentlich auch so nicht geplant aber irgendwie tu ich mich an der stelle schwer nach links rüber in den anlieger zu springen... Naja spass hatt ich trotzdem und ich hoffe alle anderen nehmens mir nicht allzu übel wie ich die strecke misshandle


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. September 2013)

link789 schrieb:


> Ja mag schon stimmen mit strecke kaputt machen undso... Ist halt leider so, war aber eigentlich auch so nicht geplant aber irgendwie tu ich mich an der stelle schwer nach links rüber in den anlieger zu springen... Naja spass hatt ich trotzdem und ich hoffe alle anderen nehmens mir nicht allzu übel wie ich die strecke misshandle



dafür gibts ja streckenbauer 

irgendwie muss man ja üben, und wen die bremswellen im bikepark stören, find ich ist eh ne pussy 

klar nervig ist es, es rüttelt einfach unnötig und der flow geht a verloren, aber es ist nun mal so, jeder hat klein angefangen


----------



## der_erce (14. September 2013)

Für Bremswellen gibts die Fullsuspension doch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (15. September 2013)

Bremswellen sind doch cool!!!
Da weiß man was'n Fahrwerk taugt, lol!


----------



## Nico Laus (15. September 2013)

Bremswellen sind ein Marketingtrick um 650B und 29" verkauft zu bekommen.


----------



## clemsi (15. September 2013)

Wir waren letzte Woche 5 Tage in Saalbach; im Gegensatz zu unserm Juni Besuch sind mittlerweile alle Strecken an entsprechenden Stellen ziemlich ausgebombt- gerade die "familienfreundliche" Milkaline (wo es übrigens laut Info vom Sani am meisten Rettungseinsätze gibt) rumpelt an vielen Stellen schon ordentlich. 

Mir persönlich ist es aber lieber, die Leute bremsen diese Strecken kaputt als irgendwelche Naturtrails- nach ein paar Abfahrten hat man sich an die Wellen gewöhnt und nimmt die Anlieger einfach so weit oben wie möglich bzw. lässt die Bremse auch so weit wie möglich offen- lernt man auch gut, locker zu bleiben!

Ich will hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen und finde das auch nich besonders toll, aber es ist idR nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch der letzte Bremser gemerkt hat, dass ihm das selber letztendlich auch weh tut .


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. September 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Bremswellen sind ein Marketingtrick um 650B und 29" verkauft zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2013)

Junior auf seinem CF-Hardtail ( Frame Mod. 2008 ). Unfassbar das man heute überhaupt noch mit 26" fahren kann


----------



## Rider_888 (18. September 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31388

Hometrail Spaß,


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Junior auf seinem CF-Hardtail


Lässig, auch mal Hardtails hier zu sehen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2013)

Rückblick auf eine feine Tour mit meinem Bruder vor längerer Zeit, 
mit Schafen und Dachsteinblick. 









Was ungewöhnlich war: oben flowiger als unten...


----------



## Chrisinger (18. September 2013)

Hier mal bewegte Bilder vom Saalbach Ausflug im August


----------



## clemsi (18. September 2013)

*Schönes Video! *(wenn man den Ton abstellt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (23. September 2013)

hier mal ein Video aus Sölden...


P.S.: Pssst sind nur zwei Torques und ein "Canyondale"


----------



## rmfausi (23. September 2013)

Auf der Vereinsstrecke.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## may (23. September 2013)

Ein bischen Winterberg, ein bischen Willingen und viel gute Laune.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE_g9f-4uwA"]wibewill - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## simdiem (23. September 2013)

may schrieb:


> Ein bischen Winterberg, ein bischen Willingen und viel gute Laune.
> 
> wibewill - YouTube



Cooles Video und fette Sprünge


----------



## 21XC12 (24. September 2013)

may schrieb:


> Ein bischen Winterberg, ein bischen Willingen und viel gute Laune.
> 
> wibewill - YouTube



Bei 2:36


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. September 2013)




----------



## Nothing85 (26. September 2013)

Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin...


----------



## Jobi (27. September 2013)

Moinsen!

Ich war lange nicht mehr hier. Hab letztes Wochenende mal den Trailpark Mehring in der Nähe von Trier besucht und kann nur sagen, absolut lohnenswert! 
Nähere Infos gibts hier: http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/

Hier mal ein kurzes Video mit nem Teilstück der Endurostrecke.


Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. September 2013)

Coole Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (2. Oktober 2013)

Ist das zwischen min 10 und 15 der Trail nach Vent rüber???





RockFox schrieb:


> hier mal ein Video aus Sölden...
> 
> 
> P.S.: Pssst sind nur zwei Torques und ein "Canyondale"


----------



## der_erce (2. Oktober 2013)

Kurzes Filmchen vom Kollegen @Mithras  

Ich mit Bruni verfolgt von ihm und Hedwig 






Das Lustige ist, dass ich nach dem Drop nicht mitbekommen habe was mit meinem "Verfolger" passiert ist und ich bestimmt 4 - 5 MInuten gewartet habe.


----------



## Rider_888 (4. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfwkwRQ-0VA&list=UUPrKO1BEdwE0O7KszIdsrmQ"]Torque FRX Whipzone @ Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia]

Meine ersten Ausfahrten mit dem FRX. Quali ist sch..., da ich damals nicht gewusste hab wie man die gopro am besten einsetzt und welche Formate geeignet sind. Hab einfach alles ausprobiert


----------



## Rider_888 (4. Oktober 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hier mal bewegte Bilder vom Saalbach Ausflug im August



Schönes Video und sehr schönes Ausflugsziel


----------



## simdiem (4. Oktober 2013)

Rider_888 schrieb:


> Torque FRX Whipzone @ Downhill - YouTube
> 
> Meine ersten Ausfahrten mit dem FRX. Quali ist sch..., da ich damals nicht gewusste hab wie man die gopro am besten einsetzt und welche Formate geeignet sind. Hab einfach alles ausprobiert



Geiles Video!! Finde die Idee mit dem Video am Anfang vom Aufbau richtig gut! Auch lustig wie der Lenker seine Farbe ändert


----------



## Rider_888 (4. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Geiles Video!! Finde die Idee mit dem Video am Anfang vom Aufbau richtig gut! Auch lustig wie der Lenker seine Farbe ändert




Danke!!! Der Lenker hat nach´m Baumcrash den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Oktober 2013)

Wirklich schöne Videos hier!

Nach mehr als nem Jahr auch nochmal was von mir, leider nicht ganz scharf:





2 Stunden später hats mich dann bei einer der letzten Abfahrten zerrissen. 
Also hab ich jetzt wieder mehr Zeit um ins Forum zu schauen. Dabei war die Klausurphase grade rum und es fing endlich mal an zu laufen


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Oktober 2013)

So ich hab jetzt auch mal ein Video...
Setzt euch lieber die Qualli haut euch um...


----------



## RockFox (6. Oktober 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ist das zwischen min 10 und 15 der Trail nach Vent rüber???



Ja genau, dass ist der Panoramaweg nach Vent


----------



## SoundVibration (6. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCicAj6Scwk"]Eisdielen-Biker, MTB Aachen im DreilÃ¤ndereck, GoPro Hero 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Always take care of walkers!
Lecker Eis essen! Für Aachener Mountainbiker heißt das "Auf nach Epen". Wald- und Feldwege sind zwar nur 2. Wahl (wo ein Landrover lang kommt, bin ich falsch!), in NL überwiegen sie aber: "Attentie Fietser!" 

Inhalt: Mix aus Genusstrails, knackiger Wurzelabfahrt in Grenznähe, ein sich furchbar schämender Hund ("SHIT!!! Und diese Weste... :-D), eine Eisportion in der Waffel, wie sie noch nie jemand zuvor gesehen hat, eine geniale Herbstlandschaft in den NL. Obendrauf eine Portion Aachen auf dem Rückweg. Enjoy. Canyon Nerve ES und Canyon AM 9 2012.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2013)

DAS ist eins von sage und schreibe 3! Fotos die wir mit 3 Jungs in 7 Tagen Saalbach zustande gebracht haben


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schickes Foto, das grün kommt sehr gut rüber


----------



## clemsi (8. Oktober 2013)

Ist das der obere Bergstadl?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2013)

Jawoll isserð


----------



## clemsi (9. Oktober 2013)

biste gut durchgekommen? 

War bei uns damals (Anfang Sept.) gut frequentiert, weil die Marathonis von World of Mountainbike den Hacklberg blockiert haben und viele auf den Bergstadl ausgewichen sind. Find ich ja zusammen mit Hangman I/II eine der abwechslungsreichsten Abfahrten in Saalbach/Leogang.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Oktober 2013)

Wir waren im August dort und vermutlich die einzigsten die den Bergstadltrail gefahren sind. 
Sind den dreimal gefahren in der Woche und haben nie jemanden getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (9. Oktober 2013)

Wir wollten den fahren, haben ihn aber wenn ich ehrlich bin glaub ich gar nicht gefunden.


----------



## monkey10 (9. Oktober 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wir wollten den fahren, haben ihn aber wenn ich ehrlich bin glaub ich gar nicht gefunden.









ist auch gut versteckt   

aber wahrscheinlich bist nur den massen gefolgt:


----------



## der_erce (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich mich nicht mal erinnern das Schild gesehen zu haben. Wir sind von der XLine aus hochgelaufen zur Station wo es zum Hacklberg geht. Und dort sind wir dann losgefahren.


----------



## clemsi (9. Oktober 2013)

ja, da geht es dann auf dem schotterweg noch ein bißchen gerade aus, dann links usw... aber das Schild seh ich ehrlich gesagt auch zum ersten mal - ist aber normal bei mir, ich sehe in der regel auch die ganzen slow schilder nicht....


----------



## der_erce (9. Oktober 2013)

Ah ich glaub ich weiß wo das ist...muss ich gleich mal die Footage noch mal durchsehen.


----------



## Nothing85 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ein Grund mehr nächstes Jahr wieder hin zufahren


----------



## JulianM. (10. Oktober 2013)

einmal endurotour im Fichtelgebirge. 
sorry die qualität wurde irgendwie runtergeregelt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Oktober 2013)




----------



## 21XC12 (10. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Trails habt ihr da im Fichtelgebirge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (11. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9XkSYiIOOY"]Porcini Biker, Fauna + Flora MTB Aachen, GoPro Hero 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Eifel, Ardennen, Dreiländereck NL BE DE
Enten Pferde Hunde & Bäume Farn und Porcini.


----------



## martin82 (11. Oktober 2013)

bevor der schnee kam...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Starke Bilder. Wo waren wir unterwegs?


----------



## johnny blaze (11. Oktober 2013)

den berg müsste eigentlich jeder erkennen


----------



## der_erce (11. Oktober 2013)

Tobleroneberg in Zermatt


----------



## Drahtesel_ (11. Oktober 2013)

aaaa ja... licht geht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwap (11. Oktober 2013)

Flowtrail Stromberg mit meinem Canyon Whipzone!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Oktober 2013)

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/x4/sp/x4sp09bb5juh/large_DSC07079.JPG?0

Bestes Foto seit langem ð


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Oktober 2013)

Da fehlt der Text. 

Bestes Foto seit langemð


----------



## clemsi (12. Oktober 2013)

jop, schaut sehr geil aus! auf wieviel HM ist das ca.?


----------



## martin82 (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke, Gornergrat ist so knapp unter 3100m, war am Dienstag diese Woche und mit kurzen Hosen schon a bissal frisch, jetzt ist alles unterm Schnee.
Die anderen Fotos sind vom Simplonpass.
Gruss


----------



## clemsi (12. Oktober 2013)

ich vermute, da sollte man mal hin?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2013)

war mit mienem grand canyon al mal auf unserer vereins DH unterwegs


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (13. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Bild 

und die Standrohre sind auch gleich komplett geschmiert


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Oktober 2013)

Mal ein kurzes Video von meinem Rennlauf in Herborn. Da hat sich das Torque wohlgefühlt 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKeyPY8-8sw"]Wiesenslalom Herdorf 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## simdiem (14. Oktober 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Video von meinem Rennlauf in Herborn. Da hat sich das Torque wohlgefühlt
> 
> Wiesenslalom Herdorf 2013 - YouTube



Cooler Wettkampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Ich kann euch Rasenrennen nur empfehlen. Wenn ihr was in der Nähe habt direkt anmelden, es macht unendlich viel Spaß


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Fartzilla (16. Oktober 2013)

Roadgap in Herborn. Vll gibt es die Tage auch mal ein Bild mit Absprung und Landung.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Oktober 2013)

@Fartzilla

Schönes Bild! Kommt richtig gut wie du über die Crowd fliegst! Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hat dein Bike? Sieht schön kompakt aus! Ich fahr mit 184 auch noch ein M!!


----------



## Fartzilla (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Bin 1.90 groß und fahre einen L Rahmen. Es wird aber bald zerlegt da ich einen Transition Rahmen Zuhause liegen habe. Vielleicht baue ich es nochmal als Touren Bike auf.


----------



## factoryltd (18. Oktober 2013)

Mein erster grosser Drop


----------



## factoryltd (18. Oktober 2013)

Arsch nach hinten sonst Überschlag


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2013)

das drop bild ist super... schade das die quali net besser is


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Oktober 2013)

Erster Drop??? Und dann gleich das Roadgap in Schulenberg...!
War bestimmt schon der zweite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (20. Oktober 2013)

fetter erster großer Drop


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Pics! 

Hier auch mal wieder was von mir:http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32160

Wenn's gefällt, lasst nen Stern da 

Lg


----------



## derAndre (22. Oktober 2013)

Krass, hast Du den Park gemietet oder warum warst Du ganz aleine unterwegs?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Oktober 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Schöne Pics!
> 
> Hier auch mal wieder was von mir:http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32160
> 
> ...


 
Gut gemacht


----------



## Niklas0 (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke!  

Naja so alleine waren wir auch nicht und Mieten wäre denke ich ein wenig teuer geworden 
Aber du hast schon recht, es war sehr,sehr wenig los was uns aber ziemlich recht war.. 

Ride on


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2013)

Krank zuhause! Dann komm ich auch mal zum Videos bearbeiten
Is ein Freeridetrail bei uns in der Nähe


Hoffe es gefällt...ihr dürft auch gern nen Stern da lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2013)

schönes ding!


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2013)

Coole Strecke


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> schönes ding!


 
+1


----------



## dime75 (23. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Is ein Freeridetrail bei uns in der Nähe



Da bekommt man doch gleich wieder Lust aufs Radl zu steigen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke Jungs


----------



## mcWolfgang (23. Oktober 2013)

Das ist wirklich mal ne richtig feine Strecke.


----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2013)

Hammer Strecke!!!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt noch ein Klassiker unter den Trails, die meisten hier kennen den ja

Wem´s gefällt kann wieder gern ein Sternchen hängen lassen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Oktober 2013)

Coole Videos und gut gefahren!
Bist doch nicht wegen nem Unfall krank!?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Oktober 2013)

Nee kein Unfall. Nur ne doofe Erkältung inkl. Bronchitis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Oktober 2013)

Trotzdem mies! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Oktober 2013)

@schbiker:

Erschreck uns doch nicht so.....wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht


----------



## SoundVibration (26. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF0WfzKpP9A"]Nightlife Biker, MTB Aachen DreilÃ¤ndereck, - YouTube[/nomedia] mit Torques, Nerve ES (unter der Cam) und vielen teuren Edelbikes.
drops & trails
dry & wet
forest & city


----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2013)

sauberer Speed und schöne Trails.


----------



## mayeeze (27. Oktober 2013)

Soo hier dann mal ein Bild von mir mit meinem Canyon Torque EX Alpinist 2013 in Biberach


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Oktober 2013)

@jonasmayer

Bist du Teamfahrer? Mit Halbschale und ohne Knieschoner? Echt geiles Bild!!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Das Trikot kann man bei Canyon kaufen.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Oktober 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Das Trikot kann man bei Canyon kaufen.



Schon klar!  Allerdings hat er einen sehr entspannten Gesichtsausdruck! Das spricht für sich finde ich!!


----------



## mayeeze (27. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich bin natürlich kein Teamfahrer. Ich bin vom BMX fahren halt größere Sprünge gewohnt, fahr auch erst seit 2 Wochen richtig MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (27. Oktober 2013)

Furtwangen Marathon 2012, dieses Jahr ausgefallen wegen Rahmenbruch. Habe aber Ersatz bekommen.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (28. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Oktober 2013)

Sehr sehr schönes Bild


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2013)

@Boardi05

Ich würde sagen "Bild des Tages"! Wo kann ich voten bitte??


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2013)

da gibts aber im "unterwegs mit dem 29er" fred viele bessere bilder...

trotzdem isses echt schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Oktober 2013)

Wer guckt schon nach 29er? 

Btw...guddes Bild!


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Fotos 

Nach langer Zeit wieder was von mir. Ganz untypisch für die Ostalpen hab ich mal einen flowigen Trail auf einem Berg gefunden


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die positiven comments 

Die restlichen Bilder der Tour


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2013)

wow...sehr schöne Bilder - sehr schöne Tour!


----------



## sirios (29. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke für die positiven comments
> 
> Die restlichen Bilder der Tour



Starke Bilder! Aber warum guckst Du so betröppelt auf dem letzten? Oder war da einfach die Luft raus ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2013)

@monkey10

Auch sehr schöne Bilder, auf welchem Berg warst du denn?


----------



## olihT (29. Oktober 2013)

Wow, sensationelle Bilder / Tour 

*träum*


----------



## duesi_I (29. Oktober 2013)

Bike Park bei Aachen am Dreiländerpunkt


----------



## link789 (29. Oktober 2013)

wirklich geile bilder! kannst du mir verraten mit was für ner kamera die geschossen wurden? =)


----------



## Saintsrest (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (31. Oktober 2013)

Etwas kurz mit nur 8sek dafür ein Torque in Action


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Oktober 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> ...[/IMG]



und wie gings dann weiter?


----------



## Luckboxx (1. November 2013)

@Boardi05: Wo genau sind denn die Bilder entstanden? Hat die Tour einen Namen? Link? DANKE!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2013)

.


----------



## waldi28 (1. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder 
Welcher Flowtrail ist das?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2013)

Das ist der Flowtrail in Ottweiler.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. November 2013)

@Gianty

Is doch schon gut! Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. November 2013)

Vorgestern noch mal morgens die ersten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2013)

@schbiker

Hammer Bild!!! Besonders das erste! Besser hätte man die Stimmung nicht einfangen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2013)

@schbiker:

Das sollte das Bild des Monats werden


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. November 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> @_schbiker_:
> 
> Das sollte das Bild des Monats werden



Zur Wahl fürs Bild des Tages stehts schon mal

Danke


----------



## MaxPwr (2. November 2013)

@monkey10

Von welcher Seite bist du denn rauf gefahren?
Und in welche Richtung geht dieser coole trail runter?


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2013)

Un dann noch mim 4S geschossen!!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Un dann noch mim 4S geschossen!!



Daran sieht man schön dass das Aufnahmegerät völlig wurscht ist.


----------



## sirios (2. November 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Daran sieht man schön dass das Aufnahmegerät völlig wurscht ist.



Genau! schön zu sehen, dass man auch ohne EOS 7D Mark irgendwas schöne Motive einfangen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Daran sieht man schön dass das Aufnahmegerät völlig wurscht ist.



Mit ner professionellen Kamara hätte man noch viel, viel mehr rausholen können! Das iPhone macht gute Bikder, aber kann mit ner Spiegelreflexkamera nicht mal ansatzweise mithalten!! Ohne ausreichende Lichtquelle kann man die Cam vom iPhone in die Tonne treten!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. November 2013)

Zum Glück kam grad die Sonne über den Rasen des 11. Loches


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Zum Glück kam grad die Sonne über den Rasen des 11. Loches


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2013)

.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2013)

Aaaaaaaalter!!!!  Geil! Die Hero 4


----------



## Nico Laus (2. November 2013)

Und damit machst du dann aus 500m Fotos von einem im Wald fahrenden Mountainbiker? Respekt!


----------



## kNiRpS (3. November 2013)

hier mal bewegte bilder meines diesjährigen saalbach-urlaubs. leider ist mir vor ort das strive verreckt und ich musste auf ein leihrad umsteigen. da aber ein freund von mir mein torque unter dem hintern hatte ist trotzdem eine canyon zu sehen und damit darf das video hier gepostet werden  viel spaß (ich weiß etwas lang)


----------



## Nothing85 (3. November 2013)

Was ist mit deinem Strive passiert? Ihr hattet echt bestes Wetter 
Nächste mal filmt ihr euch am besten noch selber dann ist das Video abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## kNiRpS (3. November 2013)

das übliche problem: sun ringlé laufrad hat sich verabschiedet 
das wetter war top!  wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat...
wir hatten eigentlich zwei gopros am start. dummerweise war die des hinterherfahrenden zu tief eingestellt (top werbung für den renthal lenker ) deswegen konnten wir nur meine aufnahmen verwenden und das video wurde recht eintönig


----------



## detlefracing (3. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (3. November 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## 21XC12 (3. November 2013)

Der bei 2:31 sieht sehr geil aus!!!


----------



## christophersch (3. November 2013)

[email protected] yeah!
So will ich das sehen! 
sehr gut!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

Go Pro Shot mit meinem damaligen FRX


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2013)

geiler shot. wo hstn die cam montiert...vor allem wie??


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

Moin  

Direkt am Helm links mit den mitgelieferten Befestigungsmaterialien


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2013)

Ach und dann hochkant... daher der Blickwinkel... Wieviele Winkel (Klemmen) hast benutzt?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

Wenn ich´s richtig in Erinnerung habe dann 2. Einen links und einen nach oben


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2013)

Was für ne GoPro hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

Hero HD


----------



## Rider_888 (15. November 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdA-SHiNDW4"]MTB Fail/Crash Compilation - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bissel was zum lachen


----------



## Freakrr (15. November 2013)

He he...is wohl alles heil geblieben!? Aber auch ganz witzig zusammen geschnitten


----------



## Rider_888 (15. November 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> He he...is wohl alles heil geblieben!? Aber auch ganz witzig zusammen geschnitten



Ein Sturz hat mich jetztaus der Saison raus genommen, aber nichts wildes und übers Winter ist es verträglich 
Sonst ist keinem was wirklich schlimmes passiert. Danke


----------



## der_erce (16. November 2013)

lol...nice.


----------



## sirios (17. November 2013)

Hier mal zwei CamOne Screenshots vom letzten Einsatz mit dem Strive im Sommer. Werd die Tage mal das passende Video noch nachreichen. 

Freu mich schon total auf den ersten Flowtrailausritt mit dem Torque 

Kicker vor der Wall dem Torque vor mir hinter her 




Wall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoPe. (17. November 2013)

Selbe Stelle, andere Ausführung 
Garnicht so leicht mit nem Torque


----------



## sirios (17. November 2013)

@MoPe. Gibt leichten Abzug in der B-Note ! Die Wall verzeiht eben wenig . War das Teil nass?


----------



## MoPe. (17. November 2013)

Ja war leider bisschen nass an dem Tag, 2 mal versucht, 2 mal gescheitert 

Eine Woche vorher war es deutlich einfacher:


----------



## Fartzilla (18. November 2013)

Hat der Flowtrail noch auf?


----------



## Iconx (18. November 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Hat der Flowtrail noch auf?




Nein, war vor 2 Wochen das letzte Mal auf, gab sogar nen kleines Fest.
War geil, aber leider auch extrem nass


----------



## monkey10 (18. November 2013)

zur Abwechslung wieder mal was ganz anderes 

erstes mal schneebiken:





gefolgt von snowhiking *uff*





am gipfel ordentlich windig & kalt. wird wohl das letzte mal in der saison gewesen sein. für nächstes wochenende ist auch in den ostalpen eine temperatursturz mit schnee vorhergesagt worden:





unglaubliche schöne spätherbst stimmung:





die abfahrt dann aufgrund der schnee-einwehungen verbunden mit der sulzigen konsistenz auf dem nicht ausgetretenen und etwas ausgetzten steig kniffliger als gedacht:










waren etwas viel fotos, aber da dies eine der besten touren heuer war und ich wahrscheinlich mit dem bike erst mai/juni 2014 wieder auf den berg komme, wollt ich unbedingt nochmal meine eindrücke mit euch teilen


----------



## der_erce (18. November 2013)

sehr cool. wo ist/war das?


----------



## filiale (18. November 2013)

boah wie geil ist das denn, ich glaub Ihr wißt gar nicht wie geil Ihr wohnt


----------



## monkey10 (18. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> sehr cool. wo ist/war das?



mein hausberg in den ostalpen 

da biken hier verboten ist und es letztes jahr massiv probleme gegeben hat, posten wir die genauen touren-daten nicht. solltest jedoch mal in ostösterreich urlaub machen kannst dich gerne melden


----------



## der_erce (18. November 2013)

Ja versteh schon. Ich will ja auch keine Tourendaten. Das hätte ich auch per PN erfragt.  Wollt nur wissen wo das ist. Rein geographisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (23. November 2013)

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Flowtrail Stromberg. War der letzte Ausritt mit dem Strive.

Gott was würde ich jetzt für solches Wetter geben ...!


----------



## 21XC12 (24. November 2013)

Tip Top!!!


----------



## pirata (27. November 2013)

Hola!
Leider kein Action-Foto da ich alleine unterwegs war (bin der einzige der Mittwochs keine Vorlesung hat  )
Aber Barcelona ist einfach hammer, die Hausberge laden für eine Feierabendrunde förmlich ein!





Barcelona t'estimo 

Saludo


----------



## der_erce (28. November 2013)

Nice !


----------



## RedOrbiter (2. Dezember 2013)

Der Wald glüht




Monti di Motti
glühendes Spätherbst Ambiente


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Dezember 2013)

FRX in Aktion


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2013)

Bisl dunkel aber schöne Landschaft......Ich hoff bei euch siehts nicht grad so aus oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Dezember 2013)

Das Original Bild war noch viel schlechter, musste schon ordentlich nachbearbeiten.


----------



## xyzHero (3. Dezember 2013)

Bisschen was aus Koblenz und Umgebung aus diesem Jahr.
Zwischendrin hat sich auch ein Canyondale eingeschlichen 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das Original Bild war noch viel schlechter, musste schon ordentlich nachbearbeiten.



Da wäre ein Blitz nicht gerade fehl am Platz  !


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Kollege fotografiert nicht oft und hat Sportaufnahme Serienbild ohne Blitzfunktion gewählt


----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2013)

Naja...Die Welt geht dadurch nicht unter


----------



## derAndre (4. Dezember 2013)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Bisschen was aus Koblenz und Umgebung aus diesem Jahr.
> Zwischendrin hat sich auch ein Canyondale eingeschlichen
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Schön der Seitenschlag im Takt der Musik am Anfang! Gutes Video!


----------



## xyzHero (4. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Schön der Seitenschlag im Takt der Musik am Anfang! Gutes Video!



Yo, war eigentlich anders geplant. Hatte schon viel mehr Material  zusammengeschnitten und eine andere Musik ausgewählt. Dann muss aber mein tolles Videobearbeitungsprogramm auf die Idee gekommen sein, einen Großteil der verarbeiteten Videos von meiner Platte zu löschen (Vielen Dank nochmal an Magix ). 
Aus diesem Grund dann ein kürzerer Song und ich musste ein bisschen improvisieren. Daher auch die verwackelten Videos zu Beginn.
Der Spaß kommt aber denke ich trotzdem rüber.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## quax01 (4. Dezember 2013)

xyzHero schrieb:


> ...
> Zwischendrin hat sich auch ein Canyondale eingeschlichen
> ...


Wie das, hat da jemand nicht aufgepasst und sein Canyon von 'nem Cannondale bespringen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (4. Dezember 2013)

quax01 schrieb:


> Wie das, hat da jemand nicht aufgepasst und sein Canyon von 'nem Cannondale bespringen lassen?



So entstehen Corratec's


----------



## xyzHero (4. Dezember 2013)

quax01 schrieb:


> Wie das, hat da jemand nicht aufgepasst und sein Canyon von 'nem Cannondale bespringen lassen?



Ne, da hat nur Jemand nicht aufgepasst und aus Versehen das falsche Rad gekauft 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## fk3chung (5. Dezember 2013)

hi
nice to meet you all
i come from hongkong~!!
enjoy riding~


----------



## der_erce (5. Dezember 2013)

Great to see a FRX in Asia doing its job


----------



## Caspar720 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein Torque Alpinist auf La Palma in Action:


Wenns gefällt freuen wir uns über einen Stern


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Dezember 2013)

Bissel was vom Hometrail! ^^


----------



## christophersch (8. Dezember 2013)

fk3chung schrieb:


> hi
> nice to meet you all
> i come from hongkong~!!
> enjoy riding~



haha
i've been in HK last summer. and at about 3 o'clock in the morning I saw some guys going down right in the center of hong kong near the hospital

thumbs up, that you're one of those!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Dezember 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Wenns gefällt freuen wir uns über einen Stern



nice


----------



## Nduro (9. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt


----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2013)

@21XC12  Heroic !!! Aber ohne dieses extreme Weichzeichnen wäre es sicherlich noch besser  ! Weniger ist oft mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @21XC12  Heroic !!! Aber ohne dieses extreme Weichzeichnen wäre es sicherlich noch besser  ! Weniger ist oft mehr.



Danke! Hab ich schnell mit so 'ner App (Fotor) gebastelt! Hätte gern 'ne EOS oder was Ähnliches. Da lohnt es sich die Pics ordentlich am Rechner zu überarbeiten! Aber die Gopro Pics sind meist die Mühe nicht Wert! ^^


----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist das mit der GoPro geschossen?


----------



## sirios (9. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke! Hab ich schnell mit so 'ner App (Fotor) gebastelt! Hätte gern 'ne EOS oder was Ähnliches. Da lohnt es sich die Pics ordentlich am Rechner zu überarbeiten! Aber die Gopro Pics sind meist die Mühe nicht Wert! ^^



Selbst mit EOS und Co würde ich nur dezent bearbeiten. Denn auch dort ist weniger mehr . Ich pass zum Beispiel eigentlich nur Belichtung und Weißabgleich an und vielleicht mal vorsichtig die Sättigung. Ich leg viel Wert auf Natürlichkeit


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist das mit der GoPro geschossen?



Jo Hero3 Silver


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Selbst mit EOS und Co würde ich nur dezent bearbeiten. Denn auch dort ist weniger mehr . Ich pass zum Beispiel eigentlich nur Belichtung und Weißabgleich an und vielleicht mal vorsichtig die Sättigung. Ich leg viel Wert auf Natürlichkeit



Jo!


----------



## simdiem (9. Dezember 2013)

Glaub ich habs noch nicht gepostet... Wallride Beerfelden.

Photograph Jan! Digitized Reality


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Dezember 2013)

Top!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2013)

Jo geiles Bild!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Dezember 2013)

Gutes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2013)

Nice Simon


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Dezember 2013)

hier auch mein whipzone ´13 in "action"


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Dezember 2013)

ach hier auch was älteres aus beerfelden... 
"roadgap"


----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2013)

Auch coole Bilder.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Dezember 2013)

danke! werde heute auch früher abhauen ausm büro um am "home spot" bissl zu üben )
und auch mal bissl laub zu harken....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Dezember 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> danke! werde heute auch früher abhauen ausm büro um am "home spot" bissl zu üben )
> und auch mal bissl laub zu harken....



Also wenn das oben auf den Bildern der Homespot is wo du noch Laub harken willst, dann wärst du heut besser gar nit zur Arbeit gegangen falls du vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit fertig werden willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Dezember 2013)

Haha, naja die Anfahrten reichen ja... Paar Lines frei gemacht und gut. Hatten heute aber kein Rechen mit, nächstes mal! 

Und ich hatte morgens die rechte distanzhülse des vorderrads verloren beim einpacken, somit nix mit frx... Konnte dann zum glück das dirtbike von meinem Kumpel nutzen


----------



## simdiem (10. Dezember 2013)

@der_erce  @Nico_Laus  @21XC12  @Freerider1504

Vielen Dank euch  Es ist auch eins meiner Lieblingsbilder aus der Saison 2013...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lac Blanc - La Fat  der Step Up:

Photograph - Jan  Digitized Reality





Gruß Simon


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Dezember 2013)

Der Wallride und das Roadgap sind auch die einzigen Sprünge bzw Obstacles in Beerfelden die wirklich funktionieren.
Verdammt gut getroffen der Wallride...von beiden


simdiem schrieb:


> Glaub ich habs noch nicht gepostet... Wallride Beerfelden.
> 
> Photograph Jan! Digitized Reality





simdiem schrieb:


> @_der_erce_  @_Nico__Laus  @_21XC12_  @_Freerider1504_
> 
> Vielen Dank euch  Es ist auch eins meiner Lieblingsbilder aus der Saison 2013...
> 
> ...



La Fat is der Hammer
Vor nem Jahr lag links in der Landung vom Step Up noch en Felsen der hat mich mal bei der 2. Abfahrt des Tages den vorderen Reifen gekostet
Ersatz im Bikeshop...negativ. Willkommen in Frankreich


----------



## mitchdreizwei (11. Dezember 2013)

schöner step up! 

naja beerfelden is einfach bissl zu flach in vielen bereichen... aber trotzdem spaßig. die neue raceline is bspw. sehr schön zu fahren finde ich. das roadgap brauch einfach speed dann flufft es auch. die dropbatterie hat mich schon eine pedale gekostet, dank dem sanftem landebereich ^^ xD


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Dezember 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> schöner step up!
> 
> naja beerfelden is einfach bissl zu flach in vielen bereichen... aber trotzdem spaßig. die neue raceline is bspw. sehr schön zu fahren finde ich. das roadgap brauch einfach speed dann flufft es auch. die dropbatterie hat mich schon eine pedale gekostet, dank dem sanftem landebereich ^^ xD



Ich sag ja auch nit das es unspaßig is aber etwas flach isses leider wirklich. Aber besser en flachen Park mit Lift wie gar kein Park oder ohne Lift
 Die von dir erwähnte Dropbatterie is das Paradebeispiel dafür das dort Sprung und Landung oft nit zusammenpassen.
Landung zu kurz oder Drop zu hoch kann man jetzt drüber streiten


----------



## mitchdreizwei (11. Dezember 2013)

ja klar, könnte einiges besser sein... aber bin froh nen Bikepark im kreis von 100km zu haben. auch wenn die anfahrt sich anfühlt wie 200km xD

btw. am we gehts nach warstein zum 1.mal... bin gespannt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Dezember 2013)

Ging mir ähnlich. Anfahrt über die Autobahn ganz easy und dann durch den Tunnel ab in den Odenwald(?) und die Reise nimmt kein Ende mehr
Hat Warstein das ganze Jahr offen??


----------



## mitchdreizwei (11. Dezember 2013)

jupp genau... das selbe spiel mit winterberg und willingen^^

warstein hat das ganze jahr offen jupp!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Ãffnungszeiten vom 15.11.13 bis zum 31.03.14

Mo- Do: Geschlossen
Fr: ab 12 Uhr â 18 Uhr geÃ¶ffnet
Sa- So: ab 10 Uhr â 18 Uhr geÃ¶ffnet


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. Dezember 2013)

Tour: Passo Vanit - Capanna Leit



Alpe Campolungo / AM-2011


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (11. Dezember 2013)

Mein Nerve im Einsatz.


----------



## Tom33 (12. Dezember 2013)

per Selbstauslöser... während ich vorbereitete, klingelte 2 mal das Telefon - danach war mir kalt und ich hab mich dann nicht weiter verkünstelt


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Dezember 2013)

Wir hatten heut super Wetter! XD


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Dezember 2013)

Bisschen über den Hometrail gdriftet


----------



## BluBfiX (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo bin neu hier 
hab vor circa nem jahr mit Freeride angefangen

Hier n Video von mir und nem Kumpel
http://youtu.be/I2ZlNJgZczw


----------



## Tom33 (16. Dezember 2013)

Tor oder nicht?









Den großen Schwarzen konnte ich während der ganzen Tour nicht loswerden


----------



## Andreas (17. Dezember 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Bisschen über den Hometrail gdriftet



Die Bäume sind aber schief gewachsen 

Nee, coole Perspektive


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Dezember 2013)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Bäume sind aber schief gewachsen
> 
> Nee, coole Perspektive



Das Foto is nahezu waagerecht aufgenommen...soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
Hab ja nit selbst abgedrückt allerdings kommen die Bäume doch arg schräg rüber da geb ich dir recht


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar Bilder als das Wetter noch toll war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (20. Dezember 2013)

Einmal Homtrail bei schönstem Sonnenschein. Leider leicht unscharf . Ich muss mich mal intensiv mit der neuen Knipsmaschine befassen...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Leider leicht unscharf .



Na du hast es ja nicht versaut!


----------



## derAndre (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute war die Feuertaufe für meine Restekiste.







Quelle: Filthytrails on Facebook

Es hat mit Bravour bestanden. Ich bin richtig ein bisschen verknallt in das Bike. Bessere Aufnahmen folgen hoffentlich noch.
Filthytrails ist einfach immer einer Reise wert. Auch wenn man selbst hoch schieben muss!

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2014)

Gegen die meisten Fotos kann man ja wirklich nicht 'anstinken'  mal hier eins vom letzten WE...


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2014)

Das 1. Mal 2014 am Homespot


----------



## kasteller (9. Januar 2014)

hier mal mein Torque und das meines Juniors im Einsatz )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (9. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein ordentlicher Hüpfer. Das musstest Du das Hinterrad am Ende noch ein bisschen lupfen was?


----------



## Scott Freerider (9. Januar 2014)

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/33334" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Abfahrt Blau Weis</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/10228" target="_blank">Scott Freerider</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## kasteller (9. Januar 2014)

Jupp, hat gerade so gereicht, Maßarbeit eben.
Den Rest bügelt mein Torque weg


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2014)

Mein FRX in Aktion und beim Sturz


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Mein FRX in Aktion und beim Sturz


 
Schöne Pics!!! Bes. das letzte!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2014)

Danke danke


----------



## der_erce (26. Januar 2014)

Ja...coole Bilder


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2014)

Danke, mich stört lediglich das Rauschen wegen dem hohen Iso Wert


----------



## sirios (26. Januar 2014)

@Freerider1504 wie zufrieden bist du mit der neuen Festbrennweite? Will mir demnächst auch sowas zulegen


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2014)

Sehr, für den Preis leistet das Teil gute Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## XR-Kalle (26. Januar 2014)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


> <iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/33334" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Abfahrt Blau Weis</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/10228" target="_blank">Scott Freerider</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>



Sehr cooles Vid. 
Welches Bike wird dort bewegt?... und entschuldige gleich meine dämliche Frage (Anfänger ich)... kann man sowas auch mit einem Bike, wie dem Nerve fahren?


----------



## sirios (27. Januar 2014)

@XR-Kalle ich seh da nix was man mit nem Nerve nicht auch meistern könnte!


----------



## XR-Kalle (27. Januar 2014)

Ja cool, dann freue ich mich um so mehr auf mein bereits bestelltes...


----------



## Tom33 (30. Januar 2014)

um etwas Leben rein zu bringen


----------



## der_erce (30. Januar 2014)

Geile Mucke....geil eingesaut...der Stil allerdings gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## kube (30. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## Whippy (30. Januar 2014)

Mein Strive auf dem Flowtrail 
Vom DHX kommen dann Fotos sobald die Bikeparks dieser Welt mal wieder trocken sind.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2014)

Bissel auf'm Hometrail mit der GoPro gespielt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (3. Februar 2014)

Torque EX über die Trails rocken


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Februar 2014)

@Master KK

Sehr geiles Bild


----------



## dime75 (3. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## manfredowitsch (10. Februar 2014)

Eine winterliche Ausfahrt mit meinem Torque Alpinist.


----------



## Nduro (12. Februar 2014)

Mit dem FRX auf dem Hometrail. Für mich nach wie vor ein geiles Bike.Für die Hometrailrunde klasse.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2014)

Schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (17. Februar 2014)

Oktober 2010




Zermatt mit Matterhorn

Mit Canyon Nerve ES8

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## FlorianDue (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Februar 2014)

Filthy Trails?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein kleines Bild von meinem FRX


----------



## knuspi (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe du bist da nicht rein gefahren


----------



## bonny-m (18. Februar 2014)

Mit schbiker am Hometrail


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Februar 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 273952 Anhang anzeigen 273952 Anhang anzeigen 273953Mit schbiker am Hometrail


 
Gute Pics!!! Gleicher Drop, andere Perspektive!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (20. Februar 2014)

Winter? :


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2014)

Bilderflut vom Roadtrip am WE

Night Ride









Sonntags Session bei 15°; Winter ? F.T.W.


----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2014)

SEHR schön...sieht nach nem tollen Hometrail aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> SEHR schön...sieht nach nem tollen Hometrail aus.


 
Ist bei meinen Eltern, mussten leider 400km (einfach) zurücklegen


----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2014)

Uhhh....ok ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Uhhh....ok ...


 
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts  Haha, Video lade ich heute Abend noch hoch, dann kannst du dir einen besseren Eindruck von der Strecke machen.


----------



## sirios (25. Februar 2014)

Gestern etwas das schöne Wetter genutzt und ne kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## simdiem (25. Februar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts  Haha, Video lade ich heute Abend noch hoch, dann kannst du dir einen besseren Eindruck von der Strecke machen.



Alter Verwalter, da hast du aber ein paar richtig fette Bilder drinnen. Besonders gut gefällt mir das eine, wo ihr beide von hinten fotografiert seid und es aussieht als würde der eine den anderen "jagen". Hamergut


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter, da hast du aber ein paar richtig fette Bilder drinnen. Besonders gut gefällt mir das eine, wo ihr beide von hinten fotografiert seid und es aussieht als würde der eine den anderen "jagen". Hamergut


 
Danke 

Das gefällt mir auch sehr gut, besonders der aufwirbelnde Staub ist ziemlich geil. Lichtverhältnisse waren aber auch top an dem Tag


----------



## Manu84 (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

Gestern in Dabo in Frankreich. War sau kalt aber dafür mit schön vielen felsigen Trails! Hammer Ausritt


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2014)

Dabo rockt!!!  Thx @sirios 4 Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (2. März 2014)

Was macht der Kerl da rechts im Dickicht? 

Dabo sieht auf jeden Fall spaßig aus!


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. März 2014)

wenn wir schon dabei sind...


----------



## der_erce (2. März 2014)

Oh Mann, wie sie alle schon fahren...und ich noch auf 3 zerlegten Bikes im Keller sitze :/


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. März 2014)

Glaub beim Endurorennen in Dabo werd ich Spaß haben


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. März 2014)

Wirste auf jeden Fall haben! Sehr zu empfehlen die Gegend 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuwap (4. März 2014)

Gestern im Warsteiner Bikepark. Die hatten für Karnevalsflüchtlinge auch an Rosenmontag auf!.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (4. März 2014)

@kuwap 
geiles Bike


----------



## kuwap (4. März 2014)

@sundawn77: Ich weiß! gutes Einsteigerbike....


----------



## DiHo (5. März 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Was macht der Kerl da rechts im Dickicht?
> 
> Dabo sieht auf jeden Fall spaßig aus!



Der kackt doch.....


----------



## DiHo (5. März 2014)

auch in dabo gewesen .....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2014)

@DiHo: So findet man mich auch immer


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. März 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Bildern von oben, Video vom Nightride


----------



## sirios (9. März 2014)

Heute eine Tour an die Saarschleife gemacht mit @FlyingLizard und @21XC12 

Die Aussicht war absolut herrlich!





Am Anfang leider noch etwas kühl im schatten und das Holz noch etwas feucht 





Kleine Vertridingeinlage gab es auch 









Die Trails waren nahezu knochentrocken und irre geil . Ein super Tag 












Ah und etwas Geflügel gibt es dort oben wohl auch


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. März 2014)

Gestern und Heute am Homespot gewesen 

08.03.2014 ziemlich zeitig im Wald bei Nebel





09.03.2014

Train









Full Compression


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2014)

Noch ein kleines Video vom 08.03.2014


----------



## DiHo (10. März 2014)

Tolle Bilder von der Saarschleife Irgendwann will ich auch mal da hin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von der Saarschleife Irgendwann will ich auch mal da hin..


 
Wenn du willst zeigen wir dir ein paar Trails! Einfach PN!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2014)

Andere Perspektive vom 09.03.2014


----------



## mlb (11. März 2014)

Meins dann auch mal in Action....


----------



## oliver13007 (13. März 2014)

Hier ist dann auch mal meine Bike in Action








Noch mehr Videos auf meinem Youtube Kanal


----------



## Whippy (16. März 2014)

Gestern in Beerfelden. 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. März 2014)

Nightride erfolgreich beendet


----------



## Dice8 (20. März 2014)

In freier Natur


----------



## Nduro (20. März 2014)

Sehr cool in freier Natur.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. März 2014)

Hier mal meine Fahrversuche mit dem 26" LUX in etwas steilerem Gelände. So langsam wird es was - jetzt müssen noch das Tempo und die Distanz gesteigert werden. Zum Rennen im Mai muss wieder alles kpl. funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (22. März 2014)

Mal ne Runde die Wall genommen!




Foto by @sirios
Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sirios (23. März 2014)

Auch zwei Bilder von mir aus Mehring gestern . Übrigens funktioniert 1x10 auch im Park sauber ohne Kettenführung


----------



## dime75 (23. März 2014)

Sehr schöne Action Bildchen hier


----------



## Dice8 (23. März 2014)

Heute auf den Filthy Trails mal den 2 Meter Drop genommen.


----------



## sirios (23. März 2014)

Sauberer Drop!


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. März 2014)

Noch mal Filthy Trails:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (24. März 2014)

Hier noch drei weitere Schnappschüsse von gestern:
















Quelle: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.722043934483653.1073741844.150653011622751&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/filthytrails


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. März 2014)

Ein wenig Bergtraining auf der Feierabendrunde. Leider sieht man vom Berg nicht so viel...aber lang und anstrengend war er.


----------



## h4wk (26. März 2014)

Ein Torque am Ballermann...











mehr Bilder: bruchpilot.eu


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2014)

Das zweite Bild ist mal klasse!


----------



## h4wk (27. März 2014)

Danke! 

Auf Fels fühle ich mich irgendwie am wohlsten...





bruchpilot.eu


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2014)

Ouuhhhkkaaay.....


----------



## CariocaRio (28. März 2014)

oh ja, das zweite Bild am Ballermann ist echt cool. Bisschen zu schnell und zu weit, dann machst nen neuen drop-Rekord


----------



## sirios (28. März 2014)

Heute wieder in Mehring bei absolutem Kaiserwetter !





Danke an @Gianty für das klasse Foto!

Hier noch im Wallride


----------



## uncle_ffm (28. März 2014)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Heute wieder in Mehring bei absolutem Kaiserwetter !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr wart heute alle SUPER! Das nächste Mal parke ich meinen Hirschen auch nicht mehr im Bild - versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2014)

@sirios

Joah war geil! Thx 4 Pics!!!


----------



## Dice8 (29. März 2014)

Hier mal zum Bild "in freier Natur" in bewegten Bildern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. März 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @sirios



Hier mal das ganze aus Verfolgersicht -- sozusagen eine CANYON - Hetzjagd


----------



## sirios (29. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> ... sozusagen eine CANYON - Hetzjagd



Sicher nicht die letzte !


----------



## Whippy (29. März 2014)

Lady's Open in Beerfelden vom heutigen Tag. Schon nice so ohne Kerle


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ihr wart heute alle SUPER! Das nächste Mal parke ich meinen Hirschen auch nicht mehr im Bild - versprochen



war echt mal wieder genial!  hier auch noch was von deinen Fotokünsten: 



 






sirios schrieb:


> Sicher nicht die letzte !


 defintiv nicht!


----------



## sirios (29. März 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> war echt mal wieder genial!  hier auch noch was von deinen Fotokünsten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch etwas mehr Action aus Mehring. Diesmal wurden die Torques von @21XC12 und @FlyingLizard spontan von @Racemaster entführt und fachgerecht über den Trail gescheucht !


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2014)

Soviel Luft hatte mein Bike noch nie unter den Reifen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. März 2014)

und was meins so ohne mich kann!  

@Racemaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. März 2014)

Dann mache ich das nächste Mal Bilder von Euch wo ihr das in die Praxis umsetzt....Hut ab was @Racemaster auf den Kurs zaubert


----------



## Racemaster (29. März 2014)

Danke danke.gerne wieder 
Habe zwar kein canyon aber dann komme ich mal.mit meinem dh Bike und.nicht nur mit dem Enduro!
Fand es war auch ein echt gechillter morgen!!


----------



## Racemaster (29. März 2014)

Ahhh ein Smilie war falsch


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2014)

Racemaster schrieb:


> Danke danke.gerne wieder
> Habe zwar kein canyon aber dann komme ich mal.mit meinem dh Bike und.nicht nur mit dem Enduro!
> Fand es war auch ein echt gechillter morgen!!


Ich will garnicht wissen wie krass du mit nem DH abgehst!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen wie krass du mit nem DH abgehst!



Da heißt es "Kopf einziehen" und den Staub aus den großen Augen reiben


----------



## oliver13007 (30. März 2014)

Willingen am 29.03.2014 mit ein paar Freunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (31. März 2014)

Oldie Bike (2006 Canyon ES, gepflegt und gepimpt will einfach nicht aufgeben) und Biker (...  ...) beim Wurzeln futtern ...


----------



## sirios (2. April 2014)

Hier noch Videomaterial vom Freitag in Mehring


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2014)

Hier noch eine paar Bilder zum Bikepark-Tag am 29.03.2014


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2014)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2014)

Danke...hat der Max gemacht! Der hats voll drauf...war ein sehr schöner Tag


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. April 2014)

Schöne Bilder 

@juppi13007 

Weißt du zufällig welche Kamer + Objektiv verwendet wurde?


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2014)

Frag mal bitte den Max 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/maxp.220259/


----------



## vopsi (4. April 2014)




----------



## der_erce (4. April 2014)

Die Stelle am Anfang kenn ich  Bin ich auch abgesegelt...allerdings grad aus im Überschlag!


----------



## rmfausi (6. April 2014)

Wieder mal ein Bild von mir. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. April 2014)

Heute mal mein Torque EX ausgeführt.  Ich liebe das Bike. 
Foto habe ich auf Fratzenbuch gefunden. Hoffe dass ich es posten darf.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2014)

Eine kleine Runde auf dem Homespot ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2014)

Wenn ich das Bild sehe weiß ich ganz genau wo ich zu 100% mit dem Kopf hängengeblieben wäre


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Bild sehe weiß ich ganz genau wo ich zu 100% mit dem Kopf hängengeblieben wäre


 
Haha!  Das sieht auf dem Bild nur so aus! Selbst stehend auf dem Bike ist da noch genugt Luft!! Wann machen wir unsere Weinbiet Runde?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wann machen wir unsere Weinbiet Runde?



Ich bin ( fast ) allzeit bereit. Am kommenden Samstag geht es wieder nach Mehring, danach steht jedes WE zur Auswahl - ausser 26.+27.04.
Das können wir aber per PN klären.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. April 2014)

Hier mal 2 Schnappschüsse vom Flowtrail in Stromberg! Ein Danke dem Typ hinter der Linse (@sirios).


----------



## sirios (13. April 2014)

Action ein wenig anders: Radioactive Neon!
Das Schild lag einfach so am Seitenstreifen und @FlyingLizard konnte es nicht liegen lassen !

Danke an @21XC12 für das Bild!





Wenn es gefällt würden wir uns über nen Stern freuen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. April 2014)

Ich sehe Ihr hattet wieder viel Spaß 

Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt es später wieder ein CANYON - STRIVE - Verfolgervideo von gestern. Vorher wird aber nach langer Zeit das CF Hardtail ausgeführt weil ich in 4 Wochen auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke in Bundenthal wieder ins Renngeschehen einsteigen will. Der Umstieg von 180mm "soft" auf 100mm "hart" wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. April 2014)

Allerdings! 
bin sogar das Tyee von Matt Root gefahren, was auch auf meiner Nachfolgerliste steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ...
> bin sogar das Tyee von Matt Root gefahren, was auch zu meiner Nachfolgerliste gehört





So, hier das STRIVE-Verfolgervideo von gestern  Obwohl ich mein STRIVE abgegeben habe und seitdem im oberen Federwegsbereich auf einem Hirsch unterwegs bin ist doch ein CANYON Bike in Action zu sehen


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Action ein wenig anders: Radioactive Neon!
> Das Schild lag einfach so am Seitenstreifen und @FlyingLizard konnte es nicht liegen lassen !
> 
> Danke an @21XC12 für das Bild!
> ...


Das Bild ist heute im Pool "Foto des Tages"! Ein paar Sternchen aus den eigenen Reihen wären geil!!! Einfach hier klicken -> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1603430?in=potdPool


----------



## LukasL (14. April 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist heute im Pool "Foto des Tages"! Ein paar Sternchen aus den eigenen Reihen wären geil!!! Einfach hier klicken -> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1603430?in=potdPool



Des is vom Flowtrail Stromberg oder?


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. April 2014)

so ist es!


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2014)

Aus langeweile eine Alternativversion geschnitten


----------



## Whippy (17. April 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Heute mal mein Torque EX ausgeführt.  Ich liebe das Bike.
> Foto habe ich auf Fratzenbuch gefunden. Hoffe dass ich es posten darf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 284154




Winterbersssschhhh 
Die neue Freeride ist genial geworden, oder?
Vor allem der untere Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. April 2014)

Saisonauftakt (endlich) am Ochsenkopf!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. April 2014)

Ich mach hier auch mal wieder mit
Hoffe es gefällt euch!


----------



## Dice8 (20. April 2014)

Filthys mal wieder.






Quelle: facebook.com/filthytrails


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2014)

Wie sie alle wieder fliegen


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. April 2014)

hier mal was von der Table-Line in Bischofsmais:


----------



## sirios (21. April 2014)

Na wenn hier alle am Fliegen sind, dann häng ich mich auch mal dran  ! Gestern mit @FlyingLizard noch kurz ein paar Erinnerungsfotos am Geißkopf geschossen. Super Saisonauftakt und viele coole Leute! Waren auch einige mit ihren Canyons da . Mal sehen wo der nächste Ausflug hingeht


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. April 2014)

Heute mal mein Strive springen lassen  





Ich muss mir nur mal langsam die Grimassen abgewöhnen


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2014)

Die haben wir auch, nur sieht man die unterm FF-Helm nicht immer


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. April 2014)

kleiner Auschnitt vom WE, als das Torque mir fremd ging


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> kleiner Auschnitt vom WE, als das Torque mir fremd ging



Cooles Video. Wo genau ist es aufgenommen worden?

Wie heißt den eigentlich dieser Soundtrack? Ich höre den ständig aber ich hab kein Plan wie das Lied heißt. Find ich total lässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (22. April 2014)

Danke!
Am Bikepark Geißkopf. Die Szene auf dem Stumpjumper ist der Flow Country Trail und die 2. die Biker X
Song ist: Two Shoes - the Cat Empire.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Danke!
> Am Bikepark Geißkopf. Die Szene auf dem Stumpjumper ist der Flow Country Trail und die 2. die Biker X
> Song ist: Two Shoes - the Cat Empire.



Sieht wirklich cool aus da. Schon flowig! 
Danke für die Info. Erst mal den Song besorgen ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. April 2014)

den Song kennst du vielleicht aus dem Mtb Film Seasons... 

Is echt genial dort!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> den Song kennst du vielleicht aus dem Mtb Film Seasons...
> 
> Is echt genial dort!



Ich glaub daher kenn ich den. Kann gut sein. 
Bin demnächst vielleicht dienstlich in Weiden. Dann fahr ich da mal hin. Sonst ist es ein bisschen zu weit von Duisburg aus.. :-( 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> kleiner Auschnitt vom WE, als das Torque mir fremd ging





Bin jetzt voll neidisch


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. April 2014)

hast auch guten Grund dazu!


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2014)

Ostermontag im Vogtland


----------



## kuwap (27. April 2014)

Mein Whipzone und ich in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail 26.04.


----------



## kuwap (27. April 2014)

Meine Erstbefahrung der Canyon Flowline im Emser Bikepark gestern am 26.04.2014. 
Kannte vorher die Strecke nicht, und habe des Öfteren mal langsamer gemacht, um mir die Drops und Sprünge anzuschauen - safety first -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Mai 2014)

vor paar Wochen, nach der Nachtschicht auch noch in Stromberg gewesen....


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (2. Mai 2014)

Im Wald um die Ecke


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Mai 2014)

Strive in Finale Ligure  ne hübsche Gegend, aber die Alpen vor der Hasutür sind schöner


----------



## sirios (5. Mai 2014)

Bist ein wenig blass um die Nase


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Mai 2014)

Klassischer Gardaseeflow




Nachdem uns der Navenetrail an den Strand gespuckt hat...


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2014)

Bild 1: Das sieht steil aus ! 
Bild 2: Das sieht geil aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bild 1: Das sieht steil aus !
> Bild 2: Das sieht geil aus !


Sooo steil isses da eigentlich gar nit. Nur die Anordnung der Kiesel die da aufm Trail liegen geben einem ab und an zu denken


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Mai 2014)

Gestern 2 TORQUE - Biker in freier Wildbahn "erwischt"


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Mai 2014)

die rollen auch überall rum


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Mai 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Gestern 2 TORQUE - Biker in freier Wildbahn "erwischt"


Gut eingefangen!  Merci für die geile Tour!


----------



## lcurly (18. Mai 2014)

Will auch mal  Keine Alpen, sondern Randberlin, aber man kann hier trotzdem Spaß haben. Auf einem Grand Canyon aus 2011



LG!


----------



## Whippy (21. Mai 2014)

Mein Kleiner hatte am Wochenende gleich zweimal Auslauf 
Emser Bikepark und Winterberg. Die Rennsaison kann losgehen


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2014)

"Mein Kleiner"   Ich finde das irgendwie witzig. Alle die ich kenne (Männer/Jungs) haben ihren Bikes Frauennamen gegeben. Von dir wird das Bike als "Kleiner" bezeichnet.  Hat "er" auch nen Namen?


----------



## Whippy (22. Mai 2014)

Einen Namen hat er noch nicht. Immer nur Kosenamen. Je nachdem wo wir gerade unterwegs sind heißt er "Kleiner" "Großer" oder "mein Baby" ;-)
Mein Strive ist dafür eine Sie


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2014)

Interessant.    Mein FRX heißt Bruni und mein Enduro Eleonore


----------



## Whippy (22. Mai 2014)

Eleonore... erinnert mich fast an Nur noch 60 Sekunden ^^
Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (23. Mai 2014)

Jupp, da kams auch her ...ein Name für ein Schmuckstück


----------



## Grimsl (28. Mai 2014)

Hey, ihr seid heftig unterwegs  
Respekt! Hier schau ich öfter vorbei in Zukunft und irgendwann... ja irgendwann kann ich hoffentlich mal selber n Video posten... irgendwie bereu ich dass ich nicht früher auf den Sport gekommen bin.


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2014)

Ich denks mir auch oft, dass ichs nicht eher begonnen hab, aber mit fast 40 nochmal gasgeben is auch cool 

In diesem Sinne 







Sieht recht unspannend aus...hat aber seinen Reiz.... Im Hintergrund sieht man den Sprung


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Mai 2014)

ich war am letzten wochenende mit 3 freunden mal wieder in osternohe 
zwei torques im einsatz (frx und fr)
viel spaß
http://videos.mtb-news.de/35880/hd?qc=hd

EDIT: irgendwie bin ich zu doof zum einbinden :-/


----------



## der_erce (29. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub ich hab euch gesehen. Weißes FRX (orange Felgen) und graues FR?

Edit: Hmm... wenn ich mirs Video ansehe glaub ich wart ihr das nicht.

Einbetten übrigens folgendermaßen: Nicht einfach nur den Link ins Textfeld kopieren. Unter den Icons oben im Editor gibts den Button Medien. Da klicken und dort den Link einkopieren. Gilt auch für Vimeo, YT etc.


----------



## kNiRpS (29. Mai 2014)

könnte aber hinkommen, mit weißem frx und grauem fr. mit dabei war noch n cannondale judge und n giant glory testrad. waren den ganzen sonntag da 

das mit dem link habe ich probiert, auch unterschiedliche...meldet immer, dass der link nicht eingebunden werden kann :-/


----------



## der_erce (30. Mai 2014)

Hmm...stimmt. Mein Video kann ich auch nicht einbinden oO


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Clip mit meinem Spectral EX:





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Juni 2014)

Hier ein Schnappschuss aus Lac Blanc ...





Und hier ein kurzes Filmchen dazu ...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/36023

Die Strecke is nicht wirklich spektakulär, aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem.

Edit: Noch ein Filmchen ...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/36075


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (6. Juni 2014)

Handy Schnappschuss:


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juni 2014)

Für nen Handy Schnappschuss nicht schlecht


----------



## Fabigelb (6. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gerade gedacht du bringst das mit nem spectral! Das wäre aber dann mehr als gernzwertig!
Aber finde ich top!   wo bist du denn da?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Master_KK (6. Juni 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gedacht du bringst das mit nem spectral! Das wäre aber dann mehr als gernzwertig!
> Aber finde ich top!   wo bist du denn da?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Nene is´n Torque  Die Landung is recht steil - Dürfte auch mit weniger Federweg gut machbar sein. Location: Der erste Drop im Emser Bikepark.


----------



## Fabigelb (6. Juni 2014)

Okay, ich hab langsam echt Bock da mal zu fahren! Ich bin mir echt noch unsicher, was das spectral aushält! Laut Canyon nur 60 cm drops! Aber ich bin auch schon mal was mehr gesprungen! 
Also meinst du der komplette park Ems sollte für das speci klar gehen?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (6. Juni 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab langsam echt Bock da mal zu fahren! Ich bin mir echt noch unsicher, was das spectral aushält! Laut Canyon nur 60 cm drops! Aber ich bin auch schon mal was mehr gesprungen!
> Also meinst du der komplette park Ems sollte für das speci klar gehen?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


An jeden "Hindernis" gibt es einen chickenway.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (6. Juni 2014)

Eben! Einfach hinfahren, locker abrollen und dann an das rantasten was du dir und/oder deinem Bike zutraust.  Einer meiner Bikekollegen fährt dort fast alles mit seinem Meta AM.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2014)

Zwei Pics vom Flowtrail


----------



## grobi59 (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2014)

Einmal Freeride, 4x am Geisskopf mit zwei FRX (und einem Trek  )


----------



## hanz-hanz (10. Juni 2014)

4:25
Schon etwas knapp?


----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2014)

SEHR knapp. War in Gedanken und hab nicht auf das Schild bzw. die Liftspur geachtet.


----------



## luxaltera (10. Juni 2014)

Bist du den drop am FR dann noch gesprungen. (Der wo du 'bist deppert' sagtest) Oder haste danach genug gehabt? Der kommt eigentlich echt gut Und ist meine lieblingsstelle auf der strecke. Danach sits schon grob wenn man langsam ist,


----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2014)

Ne. Wir haben die Freeride, warum auch immer, bis zum Schluß aufgehoben. Und da ich auf der Strecke noch nie war vorher, und eigentlich auch schon müde war, hab ichs beim "bist du deppert" belassen. So im vorbeifahren dann unten, und beim wiederbetrachten auf dem Video, hab ich mir auch so gedacht, eigentlich sicherlich geil. Da gehts ja kerzengerade weiter. Ist die Line eigentlich offiziell oder hat sich die so mit der Zeit erstellt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Einmal Freeride, 4x am Geisskopf mit zwei FRX (und einem Trek  )



sehr geil!  genau das selbe passierte mir auch an der gleichen Stelle fast


----------



## der_erce (11. Juni 2014)

Meinst das mit dem Lift?  Wenn man da in Gedanken ist, kann das echt übel werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2014)

Ja genau. Hatte da was tolles über mir auf dem Lift gesehen und den rest gar nicht mehr registriert 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## Grimsl (11. Juni 2014)

einmal daheim bei der Abendrunde gestern


----------



## der_erce (11. Juni 2014)

Wenig Action, dafür schönes Nerve  

Hier noch zwei FRX im Vorwärtsgang auf dem Flowcountry


----------



## Grimsl (11. Juni 2014)

Danke ja ich bin ja noch dran die action zu liefern  Werd mir demnächst mal einen der Bikeparks ansehn, will unbedingt meinen ersten flowtrail fahren mit euren Videos bringt ihr mich immer zum sabbern...


----------



## der_erce (11. Juni 2014)

Na für nen Flowtrail hast auf jedenfall das richtige "Werkzeug"


----------



## dime75 (11. Juni 2014)

Latsch Südtirol war einfach der Hammer, schade das die 8 Tage so schnell rum gingen


----------



## der_erce (11. Juni 2014)

8 Tage und nur 2 Fotos?


----------



## dime75 (12. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> 8 Tage und nur 2 Fotos?


Zum Fotos schießen war nur wenig zeit, lieber heizen u die Trail genießen


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Juni 2014)

vergangenes Wochenende in Beerfelden  ... u.a. mit einem Torque (und einem Transition und zwei Propains... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whippy (16. Juni 2014)

Anstrengendes Wochenende 
Samstag das erste mal Bischofsmais und technisch das erste mal an meine Grenzen auf der Downhill im mittleren Teil gekommen. Auf der Freeride dann irgendwann konditionell. Flow Country bockt  Aber so richtig! Und Sonntag dann Stromberg mit dem kleinen Rad.

Jetzt das Wochenende steht Schladming an.


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ne. Wir haben die Freeride, warum auch immer, bis zum Schluß aufgehoben. Und da ich auf der Strecke noch nie war vorher, und eigentlich auch schon müde war, hab ichs beim "bist du deppert" belassen. So im vorbeifahren dann unten, und beim wiederbetrachten auf dem Video, hab ich mir auch so gedacht, eigentlich sicherlich geil. Da gehts ja kerzengerade weiter. Ist die Line eigentlich offiziell oder hat sich die so mit der Zeit erstellt?



Keine Ahnung. Vor nem Jahr war das auch schon so. Davor weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> 8 Tage und nur 2 Fotos?



Irgendjemand muss die Bilder auch schießen.

Ich war vor 2 Wochen mit meinem Arbeitskollegen in Beerfelden und es wäre DIE Gelegenheit für tolle Fotos gewesen. Leider war ihm selbst das kurze Anhalten um die richtige Linie wieder zu finden noch zuviel. Wir sind dann mit 3 kurzen Unterbrechungen um etwas zu trinken 29x runter geheizt bis seine Hände geglüht haben. Von mir aus hätten wir nochmal so oft fahren können, an meiner Kondition hat es nicht gelegen. Aber wenn nicht mal Zeit für ein paar Bilder ist.... 

Ich finde sowas schade weil ein paar Bilder gehören meiner Meinung nach zu einem schönen Tag einfach dazu.


----------



## Falco (19. Juni 2014)




----------



## Jogi (19. Juni 2014)

The point of no return


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2014)

Neulich in Stromberg bei ner lockeren Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Juni 2014)

First BarFucker




Siemens Lufthaken


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juni 2014)

@Hardtail94 Der Stemfucker is ja mal geil! 
Bei dem zweiten Pic is der Absprung aber nicht der Holzkicker ganz links im Bildrand oder? Falls doch wär das ja ein Megasprung!


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Juni 2014)

-Danke
- Doch, das ist der Absprung  Sieht in der Luft so aus, man landet etwa auf Höhe des Schattens


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juni 2014)

@Hardtail94 Krass dann is das schon ein richtig dicker Jump mit ner Menge Speed!!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Juni 2014)

Endlich mal richtig Action hier! 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## kuwap (22. Juni 2014)

und ab und zu geht auch mal was schief! Hat jemand noch ne Lenker vom 2013 Whipzone in blau zu Hause rumliegen?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Juni 2014)

kuwap schrieb:


> und ab und zu geht auch mal was schief! Hat jemand noch ne Lenker vom 2013 Whipzone in blau zu Hause rumliegen?


Bist du am Ende des Wallride abgerutscht? Sieht zumindest so aus.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Juni 2014)

Bin in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages, wäre schön,wenn ihr für mich votet 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1648391?in=potdPool


----------



## Sasse82 (22. Juni 2014)

Seit langem mal wieder was Neues von mir!


----------



## kuwap (22. Juni 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bist du am Ende des Wallride abgerutscht? Sieht zumindest so aus.



In der "Landezone" befindet sich ein kleiner aber feiner hügel. Dieser führte dazu, dass es mich über den lenker geschossen hat. Also entweder komplett springen oder vorher raus. Halb geht leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juni 2014)

Ui, mein Bild steht in der Auswahl zur Foto des Tages.
Wem es gefällt darf gerne auf das Sternchen drücken.
Danke. ;-)



Sasse82 schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder was Neues von mir!


----------



## Falco (25. Juni 2014)

Wer runter fahren will, muss auch hoch fahren können


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (25. Juni 2014)

Erste mal Stromberg No Jokes. War knapp beim double


----------



## Dice8 (27. Juni 2014)

Knapp und ganz schön hecklastig.


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Juni 2014)

Das dritte Bild gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Fabigelb (28. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Anfängervideo. Mit meinem Spectral EX im Emser Bikepark: 





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juni 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> An jeden "Hindernis" gibt es einen chickenway.





Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Anfängervideo. Mit meinem Spectral EX im Emser Bikepark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat doch alles wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## Master_KK (28. Juni 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Anfängervideo. Mit meinem Spectral EX im Emser Bikepark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na siehste - Und jetzt nach und nach rantasten


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juni 2014)

Genau. Nächstes mal fährst du die Gapline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (28. Juni 2014)

Im Ahrtal unterwegs 





So siehts gar nicht mehr steil aus ^^


----------



## metal_beppi (30. Juni 2014)

Auf dem Monte Sole Trail in Latsch... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Juli 2014)

Mein Torque bei miesem Wetter in Lermoos


----------



## GhostTrail (17. Juli 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


>


 Hey Grobi59, wo ist das aufgenommen? Guter flow..
Ist aber nicht Leogang, oder?
Grüße


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2014)

Doch...Flying Gangster! Steht auch am Anfang über dem Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (17. Juli 2014)

Jup, Leogang, Flying Gangster.


----------



## h4wk (19. Juli 2014)

Ein bisschen radeln im Vinschgau





mehr Bilder: bruchpilot.eu


----------



## metal_beppi (20. Juli 2014)

Gestern bei gefühlten 40 Grad am Geiskopf


----------



## Saintsrest (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## monkey10 (21. Juli 2014)

Nach langer Zeit wieder mal was von mir und einem meiner Hausberge in Ostösterreich 



 

 

 

 

 



LG


----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder Monkey!


----------



## h4wk (22. Juli 2014)

ein paar mehr Fotos: klick


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2014)

Auf dem Hometrail mal ein wenig Gummi gegeben


----------



## cast0r (29. Juli 2014)

von wem ist der 1. song bzw. wie heisst der interpret?


----------



## Falco (29. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2014)

1. Song: Fresh Body Shop - Surfing on Gasoline
2. Song: Jonay - On the Beach


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juli 2014)

@Hardtail94

Wo is das? Neustadt? Ende is etwas abgehackt. Sonst gefällt's!


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2014)

Fast. Bad Dürkheim


----------



## DiHo (30. Juli 2014)

Bismarckturm


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juli 2014)

@Hardtail94 

Ist ja nicht allzu weit vom Saarland entfernt. Ich könnte ja mal für ne kleine Endurotour vorbeikommen!? Und falls du Interesse hast kannste auch gern mal ins Saarland kommen.


----------



## Phileason (30. Juli 2014)

Apropos Saarland...  Mein Strive und ich beim Saarschleife Bike Marathon:


----------



## monkey10 (6. August 2014)

wieder was von mir, diesmal unter 2000hm 

warm up drop vor der eigentlichen tour:




mit xc schutzausrüstung und leichtem laufradsatz mit kleinen baron hinten kein so tolles feeling 

also weiter rauf zum gipfel, leider teilweise in den wolken:




kurzer eintrag ins gipfelbuch und dann runter:




700hm in Serpentinen bergab:













dazwischen endloser flow 







sind das ganze natürlich gleich 2x gefahren


----------



## Sasse82 (10. August 2014)

Hafjell Trailfeuerwerk!


----------



## Arthur27 (11. August 2014)

Geiles Bild ! Ist das auf der Old / New School ? 
Ich war vor nem guten Monat auch in Hafjell, nur zu empfehlen 
Und so ein Beerfelden-Lenkerschutz hab ich auch am Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (11. August 2014)

Hahaha, ja die blöden Schlepplift-Stangen. Gift für jeden Lenker. ;-)

Das war die Grassloypen, oder so ähnlich, die rote 3, einer der besten Trails in Hafjell, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Arthur27 (11. August 2014)

Ach, die Zungenbrecher-3 
Ja die enthält tatsächlich die ein oder andere Wurzel 

On-Topic:
Bild vom Panorama-Table auf der Rollercoaster. Am Style arbeite ich noch 





Vielen Dank an Frank von diedreibeiden.com fürs tolle Bild !


----------



## Nduro (12. August 2014)

Sehr cooles Bild


----------



## exbonner (12. August 2014)

TREK Bike Attack


----------



## rico09 (12. August 2014)

So jetzt gibts mal ein paar Bilder von mir !!

































Mehr Bilder gibts im Album " http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70143 "

Grüße aus dem schönen
Osttirol


----------



## monkey10 (13. August 2014)

Verlängertes Wochenende mit der Family in den Bergen (SKG) in einer Selbstversorgerhütte ohne Licht & Strom. Da passt dann ein Bike-Hiking Experiment auf einen unbekannten Gipfel ganz gut dazu 




Also ich fahr echt gern in den Bergen. Aber 1000hm rauftragen - das wird sicher nicht zur Gewohnheit werden . Ohne zu wissen wie lohnend die Abfahrt sein wird, zu Fuss anspruchsvollen Steig mit einem 15kg Bike ist irgendwie verrückt. Zum Glück haben mich meine zwei Begleiterinnen ständig motiviert 





Der Gipfelblick dann aber absolut lohnend. Die höchste Erhebung und daher perfektes Panorama mit beeindruckendem Gosaukamm- und Dachsteinblick 




Die Abfahrt führt über einen ausgesetzten Kamm dann steil hinunter in ein Latschenfeld. Die unglaubliche Aussicht am Anfang macht den Trail gefährlicher als der Wanderweg selbst 




Dann wirds aber steiler und deutlich anspruchsvoller




In den Latschen teilweise (für mich) unfahrbare und sehr knifflige Sektionen. Hier hätte ich mir dann doch gewünscht meinen großen Baron drauf zu haben, wobei der Minion ganz gute Performance geliefert hat, v.a. nachdem der luftdruck aufgrund von "burping" von 1.8 auf 0.8 bar gesenkt worden ist 





nach der Hälfte der Abfahrt dann endlich auch längere flowige Trailstücke (mit regelmäßige S3-Passagen)




nach 700hm hat man dann irgendwann keine Lust zum lupfen & hoppeln 




Der Vorteil wenn man in einer Hütte direkt am Hochplateau des Berges wohnt - keine Autofahrt und gleich perfektes Wiederauffüllen der leeren Energiespeicher 




Dann nicht nur chillen bis die Sonne untergeht ... auch die Vollmondnacht von der Terrasse aus genießen  und über den Sinn bzw Unsinn dieses Projekts zu sinnieren. War im Nachhinein ein tolles Abenteuer. Sporadisch kann man das ja einstreuen. Gute Fahrtechnik (S4) sowie ausgeprägte Leidensfähigkeit vorrausgesetzt. Empfehlen werd ich diese Tour aber nicht. Die meisten meiner bikenden Freunde hätte mir wahrscheinlich nachher die Freundschaft gekündigt .
Zu Fuss ist eine Bergbesteigung aber durchaus wiederholbar 




Etwas viele Bilder... wird wahrscheinlich dauern bis wieder was kommt von mir. Hab mich Tage darauf leider verletzt. Natürlich nicht beim Biken sondern bei was sinnlosen... 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. August 2014)

Schöner Bericht! 
Danke dafür. Klingt echt interessant. Leider kann ich meine Frau nicht dazu bewegen nen Berg hoch zu laufen... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## rico09 (13. August 2014)

geile Tour


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. August 2014)

+1


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. August 2014)

Meinen Bock mal wieder im Bikepark ausgeführt 
Vielen Dank an Kim Scheuerle für die Bilder!


----------



## rico09 (17. August 2014)

Hier mal ein Edit von meinem Hometrail Nr.2 
Viel Spaß beim Ansehen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. August 2014)

Dreh beim nächstenmal die Kamera ein Stück nach oben...so sieht man quasi durchrauschenden Boden...und auf mih wirken die Aufnahmen stark überbelichtet...

Mucke ist gut.


----------



## rico09 (17. August 2014)

Joa ich weiß :/ aber danke werd ich machen


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2014)

Ma bissl was stehen lassen


----------



## Falco (17. August 2014)




----------



## Sasse82 (27. August 2014)

Zwei weitere aus Hafjell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (4. September 2014)

SFL mitn ´13er FRX


----------



## detlefracing (9. September 2014)

Strive CF in Action


----------



## dime75 (16. September 2014)

Beerfelden macht richtig Laune


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. September 2014)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Strive CF in Action


 
Richtig dickes Video, Respekt


----------



## Whippy (16. September 2014)

Am Wochenende in Osternohe gewesen 
Neue Heimstrecke quasi!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (17. September 2014)

Das neue Strive in Action. Mussten etwas weiter weg fahren, um den ersten Serienrahmen ausführlich zu testen


----------



## kuwap (18. September 2014)

Hier noch ein bissl "Action" aus dem Attendorner Bikepark mit nem Canyon Whipzone 2013 L.
Leider was kurz und nicht allzu fordernd, trotzdem vom flow her sehr geil!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. September 2014)

Ein TORQUE in Action ( Videofahrt auf einer CC-Strecke und bevor die Helmdiskussion losgeht: Er ist viel langsamer gefahren als es auf dem Bild aussieht )


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. September 2014)

Fehlt die Schüssel uff'm Kopp.
Muss net sein, oder?`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwap (22. September 2014)

Kein Helm, kein Respekt!


----------



## der_erce (22. September 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ein TORQUE in Action ( Videofahrt auf einer CC-Strecke und bevor die Helmdiskussion losgeht: Er ist viel langsamer gefahren als es auf dem Bild aussieht )



Es ist ein Canyon Bild mit Action. Das Bild und Bike sind schön. Der Rest ist Eigensache!


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. September 2014)

Falsch.
Dafür müsste man Ihn nach einem Sturz einfach liegen lassen - und das wäre unterlassene Hilfeleistung.
Also, Schüssel uffn Kopp und jut is.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. September 2014)

Also mir ging es eigentlich um das Bild, über den Rest könnte man tagelang diskutieren. Ich selbst würde auch nie ohne Schüssel auf dem Kopf fahren. Habe schon genügend Helme zerstört.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2014)

Kurze Sequenz vom Homespot mit dem guten alten Torque vor dem Umbau


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2014)

So, da isses endlich. Unser Saalbach-Edit. Zwei FRX (und anderes Gelump ) Im Bikecirkus unterwegs. Ich hoff es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwap (23. September 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Fehlt die Schüssel uff'm Kopp.
> Muss net sein, oder?`



wo ist die Strecke?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. September 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, da isses endlich. Unser Saalbach-Edit. Zwei FRX (und anderes Gelump ) Im Bikecirkus unterwegs. Ich hoff es gefällt



Sehr schönes Video 

Mir gefallen vor allem die Missgeschicke besonders gut. Nicht aus Schadensfreude sondern weil es zeigt dass jedem mal so was passieren kann und - zumindest mir - auch ständig passiert.

Sonst sieht man immer nur was gut geklappt hat. Das gibt mir das Gefühl dass nur ich mich manchmal blöde anstelle.

Also


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. September 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Mir gefällt das Video sehr! 
Absolut cool anzusehen. Es muss nicht immer die fetteste line sein. Mir gefällt sowas viel besser, weil es normale Menschen zeigt die einfach aus Spaß an der Freude biken. Und das ist doch was wir lieben! 

Weiter so!


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. September 2014)

kuwap schrieb:


> wo ist die Strecke?


SecretSpot - grobe Richtung ist Ludwigshafen am Rhein


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2014)

Dank euch beiden.  so sollte es auch gesehen werden. Wir sind keine Profis. Haben aber auch Spaß


----------



## kuwap (24. September 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> SecretSpot - grobe Richtung ist Ludwigshafen am Rhein


ok, danke! Dachte es wäre was "Öffentliches".


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video
> 
> Mir gefallen vor allem die Missgeschicke besonders gut. Nicht aus Schadensfreude sondern weil es zeigt dass jedem mal so was passieren kann und - zumindest mir - auch ständig passiert.
> 
> ...



Aber dann müsstest du eigentlich meinen Film "Die nackte Wahrheit" ansehen (falls du ihn nicht kennst) Da war der Gedanke exakt dieser. Wie es wirklich war. Mit Kommentaren usw.  Das war meine erste Saison Saalbach und das war die Hölle


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. September 2014)

Köstliches Video 
Bin also nicht der einzige der die Scheisse im Dunkeln trifft.


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2014)

Nope


----------



## SoundVibration (25. September 2014)

Hier zwei Canyon Nerves All Mountain hoch und runter in Finale Ligure... 
Berge, Downhills, Meer, 24h Festival u.v.m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. September 2014)

Sehr geil! Muss ich unbedingt mal hin! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Whippy (28. September 2014)

Sooooooo, wir waren dies Wochenende auf der Downhill in Osternohe unterwegs. Macht spaß wie man unschwer erkennen kann. Und die neuen 5.10? Hammer


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. September 2014)

Wer He 5/10 sind das? Sehen gut aus. Wäre genau meine Farbe 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Whippy (28. September 2014)

Das sind die neuen 5.10 Impact VXi Team Black. 
Super geile Teile


----------



## T!ll (29. September 2014)

Kleiner Schnappschuss von gestern mit einem alten Grand Canyon CF


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. September 2014)

Mal bei den großen Jungs auf dem Spielplatz gewesen 
Am Abzug war Frogy


----------



## RaceFace89 (10. Oktober 2014)

was vom Samstag aus Winterberg


----------



## Whippy (11. Oktober 2014)

Wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  

Heute in Spicak direkt mal den Vivid getestet 
Hat zwei Abfahrten gedauert bis er auf mich abgestimmt war, aber läuft.

Hier ein Foto vom unteren Teil der EDC in Spicak. Btw. geiler Bikepark und absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## monkey10 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wieder mal was aus den österreichischen Ostalpen 



 








 







 


 



 

Hoffe wir haben hier einen langen und milden Herbst. Ist zur Zeit einfach genial in den Bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (19. Oktober 2014)

Nach mehr als einem Jahr Verletzungspause endlich nochmal fahren! Filthy Trails:


----------



## SoundVibration (19. Oktober 2014)

Yoh, ein Königreich für paar Torques hätten wir gegeben 

Bikes: Canyon Nerve All Mountain 2006 und 2012, mit 140 mm unterdimensioniert, aber 100% Spaß. Enduro oder Freeride Bikes schonen die Unterarme . Wir sind keine Canyon-Jünger, aber die Bikes halten ewig und funktionieren. Vielleicht 2015 mit Jekyll, Enduro oder 301 ... 

Dennoch:
Ein Flow-Traum für Mountainbiker . Juni 2014: Uphill mit Muskelkraft. Von Heli (H-) Nato Base bis zum Restaurants in Finalborgo und dann an den Strand von Finale Ligure. Mit Fotos vom GPS Track und Höhenmeterangaben (1020 bis Meereshöhe). Bei Fragen nur zu, die gpx Datei kann ich bereitstellen. 
Warum ich nach hinten filme? Eigentlich ideal, man sieht das Geländeprofil besser (Stufen und Sprünge), und wenn ein Kollege schön nah aufgefahren wäre wie geplant (!), wäre das auch gute Action für Zuschauer. Ohne schnellen drängelnden Verfolger jedoch etwas langweilig. Dieses Video ist nur für die gedacht, die die Strecke mal im Voraus inspizieren wollen. Für uns ein Highlight, der wahnsinnige Flow bis ganz runter, landschaftlich vom Urwald bis zum Karst, vorbei an riesigen Kletterwänden (voller Freeclimber), der gute Streckenbau der Locals, ein hoher Fun-Factor und kleines Risiko. Kamera GoPro Hero 3 Black, Helmmontage front / rear.


----------



## Dice8 (21. Oktober 2014)

Nerve AL+ im Stadtwald.


----------



## nahetalmoves (21. Oktober 2014)

Das letzte Wochenende mal wieder mit der Cam unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Manu84 (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## BikeSam (30. Oktober 2014)

Mein Torque ex und ich in Finale
Endloses Trailvergnügen, der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (30. Oktober 2014)

Nice Pic´s hier


----------



## Dice8 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mal bei den großen Jungs auf dem Spielplatz gewesen
> Am Abzug war Frogy




Nr.9?


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Nr.9?


Wie meinen?


----------



## Dice8 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


Das sah nach einem Trail in Overath aus. Ist es aber dann wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das sah nach einem Trail in Overath aus. Ist es aber dann wohl doch nicht.


Tatsache, ist es nicht.


----------



## kuwap (31. Oktober 2014)

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder aus dem Bikepark Hahnenklee vom Flowcountry/-trail (29.10.2014). Sehr spaßig! Allerdings fehlt noch der "flow" in der einen oder anderen Kurve....


----------



## der_erce (2. November 2014)

Zwei FRX auf der "Downhill" in Osternohe


----------



## kuwap (3. November 2014)

Unser kleiner Bikepark-Marathon im Harz ist zu Ende 
MSB-X Trail ist echt ne Reise wert! 





https://www.facebook.com/mtbweilerswist


----------



## Whippy (3. November 2014)

Kleine  Actionbild vom Weekend und heute als Foto des Tages zur Wahl. Wer mag darf gern mit Sternchen um sich schmeißen. 






VG
Meike


----------



## oliver13007 (3. November 2014)

Mein Torque Frx im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocPolo (4. November 2014)




----------



## Haukejunior (4. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Zwei FRX auf der "Downhill" in Osternohe



Was ist denn mit deinem Freilauf los? Der ist ja mal mehr als laut


----------



## der_erce (4. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @Der
> 
> 
> Was ist denn mit deinem Freilauf los? Der ist ja mal mehr als laut




Hope Pro II halt. Die sind so 

Bilder von nem Paparazzi-Fest aus Osternohe


----------



## Haukejunior (5. November 2014)

Oha ich wusste das sie laut sind aber so laut  Sag mal fährst du im Jogginganzug?


----------



## der_erce (5. November 2014)

lol wie kommst du drauf? Das ist ne alte Platzangst Eland (Darunter sind meine Protektoren noch) vielleicht wirkts deshalb so?


----------



## Haukejunior (5. November 2014)

Weiß nicht wirkt so


----------



## der_erce (5. November 2014)

Zum Thema Naben: Gegen die Geräusche hier sind meine eher Taubstumm  . Bei den Chrisking glaubst fast da greift ne Stukka an


----------



## oliver13007 (5. November 2014)

Habe auch was was in Bildform


----------



## Haukejunior (5. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Zum Thema Naben: Gegen die Geräusche hier sind meine eher Taubstumm  . Bei den Chrisking glaubst fast da greift ne Stukka an




Krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (5. November 2014)

Mal eine etwas andere Aufnahme. Ich nenne es durch den Wald gestrived


----------



## Guru (5. November 2014)

Sowas ähnliches habe ich am Samstag auch geschossen:


----------



## Haukejunior (5. November 2014)




----------



## oliver13007 (6. November 2014)

Habe auch noch was zum Thema Naben: Hope Pro Evo II


----------



## sp8 (6. November 2014)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch was zum Thema Naben: Hope Pro Evo II


Liegt das an meinen Kopfhörern oder hat das Ding Fax-Empfang?


----------



## oliver13007 (6. November 2014)

Sogar mit W-Lan Kabelanschluss Die Hope's erkennen viele in den Bikeparks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (6. November 2014)

Aber gegen die Chris King sieht sie kein Stich. Ich will ne Chris King


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. November 2014)

Mein Kumepl hat sich vor 2 Wochen Chris King Naben geholt, diese sind jedoch bisher noch recht leise. Hoffentlich werden Sie nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit noch etwas lauter 

@der_erce Tolle Bilder 

@juppi13007 Ebenfalls schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## der_erce (7. November 2014)

Dank dir mein Bester  
Ich glaub die CK brauchen in der Tat ne Weile. Meine Hope werden ja auch etwas lauter mit der Zeit.


----------



## napstarr (7. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Zum Thema Naben: Gegen die Geräusche hier sind meine eher Taubstumm  . Bei den Chrisking glaubst fast da greift ne Stukka an



Hört sich ehrlich gesagt so an als würde der Reifen irgendwo am Rahmen streifen


----------



## napstarr (7. November 2014)

*doppelpost*


----------



## napstarr (7. November 2014)

Ich glaub irgendwo ist die Grenze des Coolen bzgl. Lautstärke auch erreicht, denn 20 Watt Lautstärkeleistung bedeuten auch 20 Watt Verlustleistung im System und damit Rollwiderstand


----------



## der_erce (7. November 2014)

Sieh es mal so. Bist damit im urbanen Gelände unterwegs, brauchst keine Klingel sondern nur kurz nicht pedallieren


----------



## sp8 (7. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sieh es mal so. Bist damit im urbanen Gelände unterwegs, brauchst keine Klingel sondern nur kurz nicht pedallieren


Macht mein Spezl auch so, hat keine Klingel am Fully aber aufm Rückweg durch die Stadt bräuchte man halt eine. Kurz nicht treten und alle rennen davon.


----------



## Haukejunior (8. November 2014)

ist das eine besondere Chris King Nabe oder hat jede den Freilauf?


----------



## Haukejunior (8. November 2014)

*doppelpost*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (8. November 2014)

Keine Megaaction, aber die Rampe musste ich einfach mitnehmen


----------



## kuwap (8. November 2014)

Wer noch nie da war: MSB X-Trail ist auf jeden Fall ne Reise wert. Besonders Linie 3 hat meinem Whipzone sehr gut gefallen  




https://www.facebook.com/mtbweilerswist


----------



## pirata (9. November 2014)

Torque in den Pyrenäen.


----------



## der_erce (10. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> ist das eine besondere Chris King Nabe oder hat jede den Freilauf?


Ich glaub alle CK machen solchen Sound.


----------



## Falco (11. November 2014)

Aus Vinschgau


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. November 2014)

Anlieger frei!


----------



## Falco (23. November 2014)

*Zur Veröffentlichung von Bildern von einzelnen Personen sollte man die Erlaubnis von diesen einholen.
In dem Fall ist es nicht passiert
-swe68*


----------



## Soeren87 (9. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Jahr beim BergTal Enduro


----------



## Falco (13. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (28. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal meine Erlebniss mit dem Torque in 2014.
Vorsicht, ein Tyee ist auch mit von der Partie 


Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Whippy (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie war das noch gleich mit Saisonende? Papperlapapp!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Dezember 2014)

Snowsurfen bei Kaiserwetter


----------



## rico09 (14. Februar 2015)

So, is zwar schon länger her aber mal einen kleinen Einblick was so nach dem Trailgeballer gemacht wird .


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Februar 2015)

mal noch bissl was vom letzten Jahr zusammengeschnitten...


----------



## Dice8 (16. Februar 2015)

Torque EX und DHX @ Filthy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (16. Februar 2015)

@
*FlyingLizard*

sehr schicker Trail...wo ist das?
Sieht glatt wie ein Babypopo aus ...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Februar 2015)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @
> *FlyingLizard*
> 
> sehr schicker Trail...wo ist das?
> Sieht glatt wie ein Babypopo aus ...


Steht doch da: Flowline Bischofsmais


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Februar 2015)

Richtig!


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2015)

ääähh ja, uupppsss 

war schon spät ...hehe


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. März 2015)

The crazy Forty 5! Heut in Rodalben


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. März 2015)

Test der Lenkerhalterung, schön die Bäume gefilmt 

Nicht sichtbar, Canyon Torque FRX Ltd. 9.0


----------



## der_erce (9. März 2015)

Ging mir auch so.


----------



## Dice8 (25. März 2015)

Torque DHX in Malmedy auf dem Nissa DH. 
Leider war der obere Teil wegen Umbauarbeiten und durchgeweichten Boden nicht komplett gefahrbar.


----------



## rico09 (4. April 2015)

Ich glaub, jetzt ist's an der Zeit wieder mal Fit zu werden. Kleinen Eindruck wie ich das so angehe .
Viel Spaß und kommt gut rein die neue Saison.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. April 2015)

Ostern in Bozen vebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (11. April 2015)

Wir wollten gestern im Chiemgau Action machen, hatten aber den Schnee unterschätzt. Immerhin eine gute Balanceübung bergauf und bergab


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. April 2015)




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. April 2015)

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt des Bozen Trips über Ostern


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. April 2015)

Kleine Hometrail Gassi Runde


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2015)

Feierabendrunde mit nem Kollegen


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. April 2015)

Langsam mal in die neue Saison einrollen


----------



## Dice8 (30. April 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Langsam mal in die neue Saison einrollen


Beim nächsten Besuch meiner Eltern schaue ich mir die Halde auch mal an.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Mai 2015)

Ist nen Besuch wert! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2015)

Erster Besuch in Willingen 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (10. Mai 2015)

Ich konnte gestern ein Canyon Spectral AL vor mir her scheuchen, hier seht Ihr, wie perfekt es sich auf dem Boden und in der Luft bewährt. Geniales Bike nicht nur für unsere Mittelgebirge und Stadtwälder.


----------



## hanz-hanz (10. Mai 2015)

Steht Dein Lenker schräg?

5.28 Minuten...


----------



## SoundVibration (10. Mai 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Steht Dein Lenker schräg?
> 5.28 Minuten...



Danke, sehr aufmerksam!! Habe den Lenker letzte Woche penibel rechtwinklig eingestellt (also vor dem Film) nur der GoPro POV (point of view) ist leicht links von der Mitte Rahmenmitte in dieser Szene, man sieht dort auch am Rahmen, dass das X bisschen von links zu sehen ist. Ich gehe aber trotzdem noch mal runter und kontrolliere  erneut. Thnx


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2015)

Gestern in Bad Ems.


Andere Perspektive


----------



## Dice8 (16. Mai 2015)

Creek Gap!


----------



## rmfausi (16. Mai 2015)

ist das auch in Bad Ems? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (16. Mai 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ist das auch in Bad Ems? Gruß rmfausi


Ja.


----------



## rmfausi (16. Mai 2015)

Mal vormerken. Danke.


----------



## rico09 (21. Mai 2015)

(Schon) wieder mal eins von mir 
War eine kleine Ausfahrt bei mir in der Heimat 
Wem es gefällt Sternchen und wem ein paar Kritikpunkte über dem Weg laufen einfach ein Kommentar stehen lassen 
Viel Spaß beim Ansehen!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (22. Mai 2015)




----------



## trailbikesurfer (22. Mai 2015)




----------



## ostseeracer (23. Mai 2015)




----------



## ostseeracer (23. Mai 2015)




----------



## rmfausi (23. Mai 2015)

Diese Woche in Stromberg





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Barney_1 (25. Mai 2015)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern ein Canyon Spectral AL vor mir her scheuchen, hier seht Ihr, wie perfekt es sich auf dem Boden und in der Luft bewährt. Geniales Bike nicht nur für unsere Mittelgebirge und Stadtwälder.


von wem ist die Musik ?
Barney_1


----------



## Catweazle81 (25. Mai 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> von wem ist die Musik ?
> Barney_1


@Barney_1 Bei solchen Dingen hat sich Shazam bestens bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailbikesurfer (25. Mai 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> von wem ist die Musik ?
> Barney_1







Live der Oberkracher !


----------



## Barney_1 (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## luxaltera (25. Mai 2015)

Ja echt klasse. Schön minimal. Erinnert ein wenig an kryptic minds


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## Guru (7. Juni 2015)

Spectral taugt auch als Transalp-Bike


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. Juni 2015)

Gestern mal das Wetter am Niederrhein ausgenutzt. 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Juni 2015)

Etwas Auslauf für das gute, alte Workhorse Torque EX.


----------



## rico09 (14. Juni 2015)

Ein bisschen was vom Gardasee schadet ja nie  
Viel Spaß beim Ansehen (;


----------



## Dice8 (15. Juni 2015)

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt vom gestrigen Besuch in Winterberg. Gezeigte Strecken sind der Freeride, Flowshore und Northshore.


[ Youtube Link für bessere Qualität (1080p 60fps) --> (h)ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUoStRTtUEE ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2015)

Bilder vom Sonntag, macht richtig Spaß die neue Flowline in Sölden


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Juli 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusammenschnitt vom gestrigen Besuch in Winterberg. Gezeigte Strecken sind der Freeride, Flowshore und Northshore.
> 
> 
> [ Youtube Link für bessere Qualität (1080p 60fps) --> (h)ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUoStRTtUEE ]


Sieht ja echt fett aus!  
Kommst auf jeden Fall gut runter. 
Ich glaube ich brauche auch ein torque! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juli 2015)

Sonntag in Winterberg.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Guru (11. Juli 2015)

Fahrtechniktraining vor einigen Wochen. Schwarze Kleidung = unscharfe Fotos im Wald 







Vor zwei Wochen im Chiemgau. Alles war perfekt, Wetter, Trails, Bike, Begleiter.


















Leider am Nachmittag auf einem sehr einfachen Wiesenweg 1 Sekunde unaufmerksam und nun min. 6 (also noch 4) Wochen Pause.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juli 2015)

Gute Besserung und willkommen im Club... hab auch noch mindestens 4 Wochen... ich hoffe du hast ne platte bekommen bei dem gesplotterten bruch.


----------



## Guru (11. Juli 2015)

Jep, nachdem ich 6 Tage lang rumlaviert habe, hab ich mich final doch für eine OP entschlossen. 5 Arztmeinungen, 3 pro OP. 

Gute Besserung gleichfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (12. Juli 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Jep, nachdem ich 6 Tage lang rumlaviert habe, hab ich mich final doch für eine OP entschlossen. 5 Arztmeinungen, 3 pro OP.
> 
> Gute Besserung gleichfalls!



Euch beiden Gute Besserung.

Damit es dir mit dem Schicksaal der OP nicht ganz so schwer fällt: Ich hab Erfahrungen mit beiden Versionen, also mit und ohne OP. Und ich würde mich bei so einem Bruch jeder Zeit wieder operieren lassen.


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2015)

Torque FRX 2012er in Osternohe


----------



## Haukejunior (22. Juli 2015)

Schicker park. Aber dein Freilauf ist einfach die Messe


----------



## KaliMangan (23. Juli 2015)

Servus

Mein Bruder war für eine Woche in Andorra.Mit dabei waren zwei Torques (und ein YT Tues)


----------



## Dice8 (24. Juli 2015)




----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Schicker park. Aber dein Freilauf ist einfach die Messe



Hope Pro II Evo


----------



## Fabigelb (26. Juli 2015)

War die Tage mal wieder in Bad Ems gewesen. 
Habe mich und mein Spectral gefühlt gut an unsere grenzen gebracht:





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Juli 2015)

Sieht ja schon stark aus da. Kommt Mann den gut den Berg wieder hoch? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drhaxxx (26. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus! Wie haben sich die Grenzen denn am Spectral bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## Fabigelb (26. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Spectral kommt man gut hoch, aber ich war mit nem Kollegen mit nem downhiller da... Also haben wir fast komplett schieben müssen. Waren um 12 Uhr da und sind um 19 Uhr sind wir wieder heim. Sind dann insgesamt 3 mal komplett runter und wieder hoch. Also der Aufstieg ist echt lang und nicht ohne. Obwohl man Forstwege nutzt.

Also grenzen: Nun ja, meine persönlichen liegen schon bei den Sprüngen und in Kurven ist mit mehr Übung bestimmt auch noch was mehr drin. Ein Downhiller vergibt einfach viel mehr Fahrfehler, sei es eine etwas schiefe Landung oder dass man in der airtime nach vorn kippt. Das macht sich halt beim Spectral viel viel schneller und dementsprechend stärker bemerkbar.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn man den Trick einmal raus hat, dann auch mit dem Spectral noch einiges mehr drin ist.
Und was ich noch sagen muss, 150mm vorne und 140mm hinten schränken einen, in einem gewissen Maaß, ein. So kann man (gerade bei der Strecke) das Fahrwerk so abstimmen, dass die Wurzelteppische und Unebenheiten glatt gebügelt werden, dann haut man sich bei jedem Sprung und drop die Dämpfer in die Anschläge (und ich bin ja nur die kleinen gesprungen).
Oder man sieht zu dass man das Fahrwerk so anpasst, dass man gerade bei den größten Sprüngen kurz vorm durchschlagen ist und hat halt den Nachteil, dass man bei schnelleren Passagen mit z.B. Wurzeln einen Stepptanz auf den Pedalen hin legt.
Mein setup im Video. (Bei den schnelleren Stücken kann man sehen was ich meine, wie stark die Vibrationen sind. Obwohl die cam am Helm dran ist, da ist die noch am ruhigsten)
Also alles im allem geniales Bike aber ich will einem All-Mountain (was eigentlich garnicht für Bikeparks frei gegeben wurde) nicht noch mehr zu muten.
Folge: Es wird eventuell im Herbst ein Torque bestellt! Und das Spectral bleibt für alles was keine Bikeparks einschließt.  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drhaxxx (26. Juli 2015)

Super, danke Dir für die Einschätzungen  Hatte um ehrlich zu sein immer mehr mit dem Spectral geliebäugelt - bleibt aber dann wohl wirklich beim Torque


----------



## Scotty_Genius (26. Juli 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Mit dem Spectral kommt man gut hoch, aber ich war mit nem Kollegen mit nem downhiller da... Also haben wir fast komplett schieben müssen. Waren um 12 Uhr da und sind um 19 Uhr sind wir wieder heim. Sind dann insgesamt 3 mal komplett runter und wieder hoch. Also der Aufstieg ist echt lang und nicht ohne. Obwohl man Forstwege nutzt.
> 
> Also grenzen: Nun ja, meine persönlichen liegen schon bei den Sprüngen und in Kurven ist mit mehr Übung bestimmt auch noch was mehr drin. Ein Downhiller vergibt einfach viel mehr Fahrfehler, sei es eine etwas schiefe Landung oder dass man in der airtime nach vorn kippt. Das macht sich halt beim Spectral viel viel schneller und dementsprechend stärker bemerkbar.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn man den Trick einmal raus hat, dann auch mit dem Spectral noch einiges mehr drin ist.
> ...




das tönt nach einem fall für token in die gabel und spacer in den dämpfer. So erhälst du einen progressivere federkennlinie ihne den sag extrem zu verringern!


----------



## Fabigelb (26. Juli 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> das tönt nach einem fall für token in die gabel und spacer in den dämpfer. So erhälst du einen progressivere federkennlinie ihne den sag extrem zu verringern!


Cool! Muss ich mal gucken, wegen den spacern!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (27. Juli 2015)

Drop it (Flying Gangster, Leogang)


----------



## der_erce (28. Juli 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Drop it (Flying Gangster, Leogang)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407603



Wie ist der Streckenzustand in Leogang derzeit? Sind nächste Woche in Saalbach.


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie ist der Streckenzustand in Leogang derzeit? Sind nächste Woche in Saalbach.


Ich bin das erste Mal in Leogang/Saalbach und bin schlimmeres von Winterberg gewohnt.


----------



## der_erce (28. Juli 2015)

Ah ok...na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen  Gibts sonst was neues aus Saalbach? Warst du auch dort unterwegs?


----------



## öughm (28. Juli 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ah ok...na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen  Gibts sonst was neues aus Saalbach? Warst du auch dort unterwegs?



Ich war letzte Woche in Saalbach bzw Leogang. Der Zustand war recht gut, hatten aber auch glück mit dem Wetter....bei Regen sieht das ganze natürlich schon anders aus, hatten wir letztes Jahr leider  
Generell sind aber trotzdem schon recht viele Bremswellen an einigen Stellen...da sollte man lieber etwas aufpassen


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ah ok...na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen  Gibts sonst was neues aus Saalbach? Warst du auch dort unterwegs?


In Saalbach waren wir auch. Die Nacht davor hat es leider geregnet und die X-Line war gerade im Wald sehr feucht-fröhlich und leicht rutschig. Hat aber trotzdem Bock gemacht.  Der Hacklberg-Trail war auch super zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (28. Juli 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> In Saalbach waren wir auch. Die Nacht davor hat es leider geregnet und die X-Line war gerade im Wald sehr feucht-fröhlich und leicht rutschig. Hat aber trotzdem Bock gemacht.  Der Hacklberg-Trail war auch super zu fahren!



Vor allem der neue untere Teil des Hacklberg Trails fand ich ganz cool muss ich sagen


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. August 2015)

Gestern mit dem Torque bei miesem Wetter und 16° im Bikepark. War richtig gut


----------



## Dice8 (6. August 2015)

Hier zwei Videos aus Leogang. Nichts spektakuläres und die Schnitte sind auch nicht sonderlich. Hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr. 

[1080p60fps]











Edit: Hangman I Video überarbeitet. Hacklbergtrail eingefügt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. August 2015)

Adidas Pro...in diesem Jahr um Klassen besser als die letzten Jahre


 
Bergstadltrail...wie immer Weltklasse. Wenn's trocken is


 
Hacklberg...mit den neuen kleinen Jumps nochmal besser und flowiger.


----------



## öughm (8. August 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hier zwei Videos aus Leogang. Nichts spektakuläres und die Schnitte sind auch nicht sonderlich. Hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr.
> 
> [1080p60fps]
> 
> ...



Ich fand den Hangman im oberen Teil nicht so toll, unten dafür umso besser muss ich sagen  

Sonst top Videos, habe ähnliche ebenfalls vor ein paar Wochen machen dürfen


----------



## taifi (8. August 2015)

Borovets Bike Park, Bulgaria (nice one)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (8. August 2015)

taifi schrieb:


> Borovets Bike Park, Bulgaria (nice one)


Absolut geiler trail! Ziemlich schnell und technisch nicht ganz ohne. Kennt jemand in West Deutschland solche trails?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Absolut geiler trail! Ziemlich schnell und technisch nicht ganz ohne. Kennt jemand in West Deutschland solche trails?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


Klassischer Endurotrail oder?
Ich würd den lieber mit´m Strive wie mit dem DHX fahren.
Im Westen der Republik wirds solch lange Highspeedtrails wohl nur ne handvoll geben...zumindest einen davon hab ich quasi hinterm Haus


----------



## Fabigelb (9. August 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Klassischer Endurotrail oder?
> Ich würd den lieber mit´m Strive wie mit dem DHX fahren.
> Im Westen der Republik wirds solch lange Highspeedtrails wohl nur ne handvoll geben...zumindest einen davon hab ich quasi hinterm Haus


Cool, kannst du mir vielleicht einen googlescreenshot machen und eine Markierung setzen? Wenn du willst auch nur als PN. 
Oder hast du dazu vielleicht sogar einen GPS Track?
Wäre echt cool. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (9. August 2015)

Mal wieder in Beerfelden gewesen.









Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fabigelb (10. August 2015)

Hey, hat hier wer schon mal Bilder oder Videos vom roten Torque gesehen?!
Würde mal das mal gern auf ner Rampe oder so sehen!


----------



## rmfausi (10. August 2015)

Gibts wirklich ein rotes Torque?


----------



## Micha382 (10. August 2015)

Die Torque DHX gibt's doch in rot oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabigelb (10. August 2015)

Klar habe die bis jetzt zwar nur auf der Canyonseite gesehen, aber die haben die auf jeden Fall verkauft.
Waren mega schnell weg. Wenn 2016 wieder eins in Rot angeboten wird, kaufe ich mir auch eins.
Würde das das nur mal gerne sehen, auf der Strecke oder im Wald, macht bestimmt was her!


----------



## Micha382 (10. August 2015)

Dann schau dir doch ein Spectral im Wald an 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rico09 (10. August 2015)

Grüß euch
Hab mich jetzt mal mit dem Strive auf das 24h Rennen am Semmering gewagt.





erstmals danke an Raffi DieWaldfee https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raffi-DieWaldfee-official-fanpage/321480311292216?pnref=story
für das super Foto am Morgen (6 Uhr in der Früh) , den Teamkollegen und den beiden Betreuern für das geile Rennen.

Verlauf des Rennens:
Starten durfte ich, welcher nicht allzu gut glückte. Im dritten Downhill erfolgte der erste Platten am Hinterreifen. Nach diesem Sch*** lagen wir auf dem 22. Platz. Diese Panne motivierte alle vom Team, so richtig Gas zu geben und die verlorene Zeit wieder aufzuholen. Wir waren so auf gepusht, dass wir am Abend auf dem 7. Platz waren. Leider stürtzte ich in die Nacht hinein an einer ziemlich unnötigen Stelle so, dass die linke Seite von meinem Körper völlig aufgeschürft worden ist. Der Knie Protektor war keine allzu große Sicherheit. Die Haut auf der Kniescheibe ist zerfleddert und an der Flanke müssen zwei Stiche herhalten, dass die Wunde wieder schön heilt. Rennen vorbei ? Anfangs dachte ich es geht wirklich nicht mehr aber nach einem Bier und einer Schmerztablette ging ich das Rennen wieder an. Die Kollegen kämpften sich in der Zwischenzeit noch 2 Plätze nach vorne. Um 3 Uhr in der Früh mit Schmerzen an der Linken Seite des Körpers sprang ich auf den Hobel und fuhr den ersten Downhill. Im Lift merkte ich, es geht besser als wie ich dachte (Also Attacke diesen 5. Platz geben wir nicht mehr her). Anschließend gab es keine gröberen Fehler vom Team bis ich 1 Stunde und 15 min vor Rennschluss nochmals einen Platten am Vorderreifen einfuhr. Die Lage Spitzte sich zu, jedoch konnte unser Schlussfahrer die Lage retten und brachte den 5.Platz ins Ziel.  

Resümee:
Dem Bike gehts eigentlich besser als mir . Bis auf die 2 Platten (normale Schwalbe Schläuche sind nichts für solche Events) gabs keine größeren Probleme. Natürlich muss ich jetzt wieder mal eine größere Wartung machen aber das hat das Strive verdient. Auf dem Bild ist der Verband zu sehen, der nach dieser Runde dann runter kam .

Rennergebnis: http://my1.raceresult.com/40421/registration?lang=de#3_D0A88E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (10. August 2015)

rico09 schrieb:


> Grüß euch
> Hab mich jetzt mal mit dem Strive auf das 24h Rennen am Semmering gewagt...Dem Bike gehts eigentlich besser als mir . Bis auf die 2 Platten (normale Schwalbe Schläuche sind nichts für solche Events) gabs keine größeren Probleme



Danke für den Bericht . Fahre am Semmering auch mit normalen Schwalbe Schläuchen, teilweise sogar mit extraleichten . *Welche Reifen hattest du denn drauf und mit welchem Luftdruck bist du denn gefahren?* Das ist doch wesentlich entscheidender bei dieser entschärften Strecke als die Schläuche...

Allerdings hab ich ein Torque FR von 2011


----------



## Fabigelb (10. August 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch ein Spectral im Wald an
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Mach ich ja immer wenn ich mit meinem on Tour bin 
Und ich finde das sieht extrem genial aus.
Aber das Torque ist ja nochmal was kantiger, wirkt brachialer und das gepaart in dem Rot würde ich gerne mal in Action sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. August 2015)

Homespot


----------



## rico09 (20. August 2015)

@monkey10: Die Platten hab ich mir an ein und der selben Stelle geholt. Ein Stein der was ziemlich blöd in einer Linkskurve lag. Der Reifen ist vl auch etwas zu leicht (Continental TrailKing mit Protection). Aber Platten sind immer was blödes und sind immer dann vorhanden wo es gerade am ungünstigsten ist.
So da das hier ja Action beinhalten sollte 
Viel Spaß beim Ansehen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2015)

.


----------



## ostseeracer (27. August 2015)

Mein nerve mal ausgeführt


----------



## der_erce (2. September 2015)

Canyon Bike in Action


----------



## Fabigelb (2. September 2015)

Respekt, dass muss dir erst mal jemand nachmachen!


----------



## der_erce (2. September 2015)

Das WILL nur niemand nachmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (7. September 2015)

8 Wochen nach Schlüsselbein-OP das erste Mal wieder richtig unterwegs gewesen. Hier auf der Z-Line in Hinterglemm. Erster Wallride überhaupt, lustiges Gefühl, das nächste Mal höher!


----------



## Haukejunior (10. September 2015)

Der Wallie ist Mega geil hatte ich auch vor 2 Wochen gerockt mit mein Strive


----------



## dia-mandt (13. September 2015)

Spectral al 7.0 ex im Bikepark:

<iframe src="" target="_blank">Winterberg North Shore #raw</a></p>


----------



## Fabigelb (13. September 2015)

Fett! bin selber schonmal mit nem leihdownhiller da runter... aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man mit nem spectral so gut da runter rocken kann.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. September 2015)

@dia-mandt 

Sehr schön gefahren


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2015)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich selber etwas überrascht gewesen bin, wie gut man mit dem Spectral die Strecken in WiBerg fahren kann.
Bin die ersten Runden mit meinem Demo gefahren und damit ist man nicht wirklich schneller. Besonders nicht in den Kurven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2015)

edit: musste was testen. Ging aber nicht


----------



## Fabigelb (14. September 2015)

Roadgap mim Spectal oder was?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2015)

Hehe...nein. Hab noch ein Video vom Freeride, aber das funktionierte wohl nicht.
Habe es nochmals hochgeladen und hoffe, es geht jetzt:


----------



## fone (14. September 2015)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich selber etwas überrascht gewesen bin, wie gut man mit dem Spectral die Strecken in WiBerg fahren kann.
> Bin die ersten Runden mit meinem Demo gefahren und damit ist man nicht wirklich schneller. Besonders nicht in den Kurven


wirklich schön gefahren. 

aber bei den vielen engen kurven ist das spectral ja auch nicht besonders ungeeignet. passt eigentlich ganz gut zur strecke. (ok, video sieht immer smoother aus als die realität)

edit: der freeride sieht auch schön flowig aus. 
ist in winterberg alles so wenig ruppig? oder täuscht das?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2015)

Winterberg wird in dieser Saison sehr gepfegt.
Wenige fette Löcher in den Anliegern etc.
Der Freeride ist super flowig zu fahren, wenn man gut am Gas hängt.
Wenn der noch ein paar mehr Tables hätte, dann wäre er noch geiler.
Der DH ist beinahe wie der Freeride nur dass es einen kleinen Teil mit ein paar Wurzeln gibt, aber da kommt man auch gut drüber.
Fazit: In Winterberg reichen 140-160mm locker aus.


----------



## rmfausi (16. September 2015)

Meine Eindrücke dieses Jahr von Winterberg decken sich mit denen von @dia-mandt. Die Freeride und DH sind eigentlich Flowtrails, den Singletrail finde ich am anspruchsvollsten in Winterberg. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Fabigelb (16. September 2015)

Jep, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Downhill und freeride haben zwar die eine oder andere ruppige passage aber nichts was man nicht auch mit nem enduro bewerkstelligen könnte.
Der singletrail war schon echt ein bisschen tricky, da waren 2 wurzelabsätze bei denen habe ich mim downhiller voll aufgesetzt. Einen von den beiden konnte ich nicht mal droppen, weil der genau in einer 180° kurve lag. Heist wohl noch ein bisschen üben, nächstes jahr will ich den auch einiges schneller runter rocken!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. September 2015)

Gestern waren wir im Filthytrails Bikepark in Belgien. Ist mittlerweile echt einiges repariert worden da. 

Schönere Park und das Strive donnert wie ein Downhiller. Letzte Woche in Winterberg lief es auch wie ein Tier! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (21. September 2015)

Hier 3 Abschnitte des Emser Bikeparks vom gestrigen Besuch.

[1080p 60fps]


----------



## Dice8 (28. September 2015)

Kleiner Mix vom gestrigen WiBe Ausflug.


[1080p/720P mit 60fps --> YT: (h)ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Y0E5GW42Y]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (29. September 2015)




----------



## Guru (30. September 2015)

Zu kalt für Actionfotos...


----------



## vicangp (30. September 2015)

Der Zug ausm Unterrohr hat da irgendwie eine gefährliche Position oder?


----------



## Fabigelb (30. September 2015)

Ja, sehe ich auch so. Lieber am Lenker was zu lang als da unten! 
Ansonsten: Kürzen (ist ja beim Schaltzug mit relativ wenig Aufwand verbunden).


----------



## Guru (30. September 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis - hatte ich dann ein paar Stunden später beim Putzen auch gemerkt und zum Lenker hin verschoben


----------



## Whippy (9. Oktober 2015)

Letztes Jahr Action mit diesem Rad 

Ab nächstem Jahr gibt es was neues!


----------



## Manu84 (9. Oktober 2015)

Flowtrail in Sölden.
Macht mega Laune!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Oktober 2015)

Whippy schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr Action mit diesem Rad
> 
> Ab nächstem Jahr gibt es was neues!



Das 2. Bild ist gut 

Was holst du dir für ein Rad?


----------



## Whippy (20. Oktober 2015)

Das 2016-er Saracen Myst Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomato007 (26. Oktober 2015)

Habe zwischenzeitlich mein 29-er in Grösse XL aus dem 2015 Outlet bekommen

[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_633482jxs.jpg]
	
[/URL]
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_633482jxs.jpg
Läuft ganz gut, ist aber ein ziemlicher Umstieg von meinen alten Rädern!
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## taifi (28. Oktober 2015)

something fresh


----------



## Falco (16. November 2015)




----------



## Fabigelb (19. November 2015)

Mein Spectral EX letzten Donnerstag, auf einer 4h Tour, mit einem klasse Blick auf den Ruhrsee:








Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ostseeracer (29. November 2015)




----------



## Fabigelb (29. November 2015)

Video ist zwar vom Frühjahr, aber Bikeparkaction ist im Winter ehr schwer zu finden, dann kann man ja wenigstens was biken gucken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (5. Dezember 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Videos ist zwar vom Frühjahr, aber Bikeparkaction ist im Winter ehr schwer zu finden, dann kann man ja wenigstens was biken gucken:


In welchem Park ist das?


----------



## b0mbe (5. Dezember 2015)

Der Titel vom Video verrät es dir: Emser Bikepark.


----------



## MTBKompase (5. Dezember 2015)

Ja stimmt. Hinterlassenschaften von YouTube ^^ danke


----------



## Deleted 16310 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal was vom letzten Sommer aus Braunlage mit meinem guten alten Big Mountain.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar GoPro Bilder vom 4. Advent am Homespot


----------



## mr proper (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## b0mbe (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich beim Schneider Sports Weihnachtsdownhill 2015 bei angenehmen 8° am Morgen des 24.12....


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Januar 2016)

Sau geil, konnten echt Ende Dezember noch mal nach Willingen 

War dann wohl die letze Strive Ausfahrt für mich in einem Bikepark. 
Ab nächsten Monat gibt es dann ein neues Torque DHX für das Grobe und das Strive darf sich dann wieder ausschließlich auf Enduro Runden austopen


----------



## T!ll (18. Januar 2016)

Diverses aus den letzten Wochen


wenn's gefällt...über einen Stern freut man sich


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2016)

Canyon Torque FRX Ltd. in Action (grüner Lenker und die Gabelansicht der 66  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2016)

Heute mal den Revox Pro am Homespot getest mit der passenden 500er Feder  

Kameraeinstellung war ein Test, find ich aber gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## s1monster (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## rico09 (11. Februar 2016)

Grias enk liabe Leitlen, 
das von mir auch wieder mal was kommt  
Jedoch ist bei mir momentan das Bike im 'Eimer'. Hoffe aber, nicht mehr lange . 
Immer schön Gas geben da kann schon nicht so viel passiern  
Schöne grüße aus Österreich


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2016)

@s1monster 

Sehr geiles Bild, wo wurdest das aufgenommen? Sieht nach Mittelgebirge aus.


----------



## s1monster (11. Februar 2016)

Danke. Das Bild hat A7XFreak von mir im Pfälzer Wald bei Neustadt an der Weinstraße gemacht.


----------



## anulu (12. Februar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Danke. Das Bild hat A7XFreak von mir im Pfälzer Wald bei Neustadt an der Weinstraße gemacht.



Wusste doch es kommt mir bekannt vor  Cooles Bild!


----------



## Dice8 (14. Februar 2016)

Roadgap (Bikepark Hahnenklee)


----------



## Dice8 (17. Februar 2016)

Und hier nochmal in bewegten Bildern.


----------



## A-n-d-y (27. Februar 2016)

Mal ein unscharfes Bild, ausm Pfälzerwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2016)

Letztens bei den Filthy Trails:


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2016)

Heute bei uns mal wieder auf der Halde Norddeutschland


----------



## Dice8 (20. März 2016)




----------



## PaddyKN (21. März 2016)

@Dice8: Black Rider


----------



## Dice8 (21. März 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> @Dice8: Black Rider


Hehe....auf Klamotten in diesen "modischen" Bonbonfarben steh ich nicht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2016)

Parksaison eingeläutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (12. April 2016)

Am Sonntag seit langem mal wieder in Stromberg gewesen:

Wild Hog (ohne Abschnitt 2 da nur Matsche)






No Jokes


----------



## MoPe. (26. April 2016)

Auch was aus Stromberg:


----------



## trailbikesurfer (28. April 2016)

Immer wieder schön zu sehen das ich weniger kann als mein Rad


----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2016)

MoPe. schrieb:


> Auch was aus Stromberg:



Protektorshirt hast aber drunter, oder? Wieviel Meter sind n das  Ohne Fullface würd ich mich nichtmal an den Rand trauen.


----------



## Dice8 (28. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> [...] Wieviel Meter sind n das  Ohne Fullface würd ich mich nichtmal an den Rand trauen.



Laut Facebookseite vom Flowtrail ist der große Drop 210cm hoch. Je nach dem wie schnell du den Drop fährst kommen noch ein paar cm dazu je nach dem wie weit du in der Landung landest. Bei mittleren Drop zumindest könnte die Landung etwas steiler sein. 

Der mittlere Drop ist "nur" 150cm hoch.  Nächstes mal fahre ich auch den großen.


----------



## MoPe. (28. April 2016)

Protektorenweste war drunter.
Hätte jetzt auf 1,90m geschätzt, aber mit bisschen Schwung werden wohl auch um die 2,10m möglich sein wie Dice8 bereits gesagt hat.
Apropo Landung:



Werde wohl auch bald mal paar Spacer einbauen, freundlich gucken war bei der Kompression nicht möglich


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. April 2016)

Das ist echt ne krasse Höhe!! 
Und das mit nem Enduro und Halbschale, Respekt! 

Ich war heute mal ne runde in Belgien. Erster Parkeinsatz für mein Torque. Wenn das Setup bald mal sitzt geht auch ne Menge mehr. Bin noch nicht ganz drauf eingeschossen. 















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (28. April 2016)

Das geht doch alles ohne Probleme mit einem Enduro. Ob mit Halbschale oder Fullface muss jeder selbst wissen. Mit einem Downhiller trittst du dich jedenfalls tot in Stromberg. Hinzu kommt auch noch die Schieberei im Uphill.


----------



## Dice8 (28. April 2016)

Habe auch noch was vom 20.04. aus Bad Ems. Für diejenigen die die Strecke noch vom letzten Jahr kennen:

Der dritte Abschnitt (Northshore2) wurde im unteren Teil mit der neu gebauten 180° Box und 2 größeren Tables echt gut verbessert:






Die Gapline ist unverändert aber macht definitiv Bock!


----------



## mr proper (30. April 2016)

Leider schon wieder ein halbes Jahr vergangen ein kleines Strive auf LaPalma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## Dice8 (7. Mai 2016)

BX Track in Schulenberg.















 

(Fotos editiert)


----------



## carasc (8. Mai 2016)

Nähe Chemnitz auf einem recht flowigen Trail.


----------



## Guru (10. Mai 2016)

Gemütliche Tour vom Passo Nota runter


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Mai 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Gemütliche Tour vom Passo Nota runter



Schönes Bild, scheinst ja deinen Spaß zu haben bei dem Grinsen


----------



## Terence_iLL (10. Mai 2016)

Beste Grüße aus Dänemark! 
Hier gibt es überraschend viele Singletrails!


----------



## lengfaller (10. Mai 2016)

carasc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 491230 Nähe Chemnitz auf einem recht flowigen Trail.


Bin auch aus Chemnitz. Wo ist das?


----------



## rico09 (10. Mai 2016)

So,
nach langer Abstinenz und wahrscheinlich einer noch einer andauernden Abstinenz, gibt es zwischen Zeitlich mal wieder was von Osttirol  .
Hab von der Strecke schon einmal ein Video gezeigt, aber da war das Tempo einfach zu gering. 
Falls Ihr wissen wollt wer da fährt, Beschreibung durchlesen. Ich bin es auf jeden Fall nicht .
Viel Spaß bam anschaun.


----------



## carasc (11. Mai 2016)

lengfaller schrieb:


> Bin auch aus Chemnitz. Wo ist das?


An der  A4 Abfahrt Rabenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (11. Mai 2016)

Vinschger Höhenweg (glaub ich)


----------



## kuwap (15. Mai 2016)

Das FRX aus der Garage geholt und einmal über die Flowline im Bikepark Hürtgenwald gedüst. Wer noch nicht da war - es lohnt sich wirklich! Gerade der Bus-Shuttle macht es richtig attraktiv!


----------



## b0mbe (15. Mai 2016)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Waren letzten Sonntag da und hatten jede Menge Spass. Die Tables auf der Freeride haben es in sich. 

Gestern waren wir in Beerfelden unterwegs:


----------



## Dice8 (22. Mai 2016)

Gestern im Mountainbike-Park Hürtgenwald.


----------



## SoundVibration (22. Mai 2016)

Canyon-Kollegen
Das Fahrwerk des Spectral AL wird genau hier bei 2:50 schön gezeigt 



Langes Aluminium mit super eingestellter Pike wurde 10 x heftiger als die teure Kohle von Specialized und Rocky Mountain bewegt 
Hier sieht man in slow motion auch den Hinterbau (allerdings zu träge, läuft nicht ganz mit) ...

Wir haben unsere Bikes hin und wieder gewechselt. 
Rocky Mountain Altitude vs. Canyon Spectral vs. Specialized Enduro vs. Santa Cruz Knochen


----------



## hanz-hanz (22. Mai 2016)

Leider war meine Frau mit ihrem Spectral AL zu schnell für die Kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## jan333 (23. Mai 2016)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 495960
> Leider war meine Frau mit ihrem Spectral AL zu schnell für die Kamera.



Den Einstieg kenne ich doch   ( Koblenzer Schängelchen ?? )


----------



## hanz-hanz (23. Mai 2016)

jan333 schrieb:


> Den Einstieg kenne ich doch   ( Koblenzer Schängelchen ?? )



Respekt, ich hätte die Einfahrt aus dieser Perspektive nicht erkannt.
(Wir san eher zuagroast)


----------



## jan333 (23. Mai 2016)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Respekt, ich hätte die Einfahrt aus dieser Perspektive nicht erkannt.
> (Wir san eher zuagroast)



Hab ihn an dem kleinem Baumstumpf unten rechts in der Ecke erkannt! Wir beide hatten uns mal lieb !!


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Mai 2016)

homerkills schrieb:


>



Schöner Edit  

@all 

Wer Bock auf Action auf einem Canyon hat, ich verkaufe mein FRX


----------



## gabemtb (25. Mai 2016)




----------



## Sunset84 (26. Mai 2016)

erster Videoversuch


----------



## hanz-hanz (26. Mai 2016)

Tacho verloren?


----------



## Deleted 16310 (28. Mai 2016)

Mit meinem Torque FRX in Braunlage unterwegs. Leider 2 gröbere Fahrfehler im unteren Bereich meinerseits.


----------



## ostseeracer (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2016)

Neuen Northshore eingefahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Juni 2016)

Drop ins Nichts


----------



## adsiebenaz (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juli 2016)

@adsiebenaz 

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2016)

Heute mal bei 30° schnell in die Alpen und einen mega geilen Trail gefahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2016)

1 noch


----------



## Dice8 (31. Juli 2016)

Am Samstag seit langem mal wieder in Winterberg gewesen. Ich glaube höher kann man den Wallride nicht nehmen.


----------



## Newbiee (2. August 2016)

So billig und trotzdem gut, mein kleines DHX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dessecter (13. August 2016)

Bewegte Bilder aus Finale


----------



## eLLWeeBee (13. August 2016)

Sehr cool! 

Wie habt ihr das am Anfang im Auto gedreht?


----------



## Dessecter (14. August 2016)

Flow-Mow. Eine bessere Eieruhr für die gopro


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. August 2016)

Der Reschensee is auf jeden Fall ne Reise wert


----------



## Sunset84 (20. August 2016)

Hometrail aus Mittelfranken


----------



## Dice8 (21. August 2016)

BP Ferme Libert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (22. August 2016)




----------



## ostseeracer (25. August 2016)

Mit dem spectral al 7ex in hahnenklee


----------



## TheShrimpMurder (29. August 2016)

Hürtgenwald


----------



## Dice8 (29. August 2016)

A-Line im Bikepark Hahnenklee:






Und der "Downhill":


----------



## ostseeracer (7. September 2016)




----------



## Scotty_Genius (8. September 2016)

Etwas airtime mit meinem strive





und jaja, bild qualität und so....


----------



## xyzHero (12. September 2016)

Mal wieder etwas in eigener Sache aus der Heimat von Canyon jedoch diesemal mit dem Hardtail.
Hoffe es gefällt.


Gruß xyzHero


----------



## heistob (17. September 2016)

So erste ausfahrt mit dem neuen specki geschafft. Fahrt sich irgendwie wendiger als das alte obwohl gleiche rahmengröße


----------



## Canyon23 (18. September 2016)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas in eigener Sache aus der Heimat von Canyon jedoch diesemal mit dem Hardtail.
> Hoffe es gefällt.
> 
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Richtig nette Skills und schönes Video! nur die obligatorische Ghettofaust, die wohl in keinem dieser Videos am Anfang fehlen darf finde ich immer unnötig


----------



## xyzHero (18. September 2016)

Ja, war in Summe evtl. Zuviel des Guten
Aber es hat sich bei uns  mittlerweile eingebürgert, aber als MTB-Faust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jedem (22. September 2016)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas in eigener Sache aus der Heimat von Canyon jedoch diesemal mit dem Hardtail.
> Hoffe es gefällt.
> 
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Sauber gefahren und coole Location!


----------



## Sunset84 (25. September 2016)

Gestern das erste mal in Schöneck gewesen...


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2016)

Ein FRX in Aktion


----------



## Dice8 (6. Oktober 2016)

Gestern war ich mal mit dem Strive in Winterberg.


----------



## RaceFace89 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich steuer mal ein wenig Material für einsame Stunden bei


----------



## GesichtsFace (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## kuwap (31. Oktober 2016)

Der Bikeparksaisonabschluss 2016 mit meinem Canyon Whipzone 2013! Schön und "sturzfrei" war es!
Das werden lange Monate bis die Parks wieder aufmachen


----------



## mtO (10. Dezember 2016)

Hier muss auch mal wieder was passieren.


----------



## ostseeracer (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (11. Januar 2017)

Geht nicht!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2017)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Geht nicht!!!



Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme


----------



## mtO (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## Starkbier (17. Januar 2017)

Um der Uneinigkeit innerhalb der Bikeszene entgegen zu wirken, haben wir einen einheitlichen Dresscode entwickelt, der sowohl die Uphill-, wie auch die Downhill-Fraktion gleichermaßen ansprechen sollte und somit zu einer langfristigen Vereinigung beider Fraktionen führen wird! Somit können wir in Zukunft endlich an einem Strang ziehen. In diesem kleinen Streifen wurde zum ersten Mal die Praxistauglichkeit erprobt. (Vorsicht, Intro sehr schrill, Lautstärke regulieren)


----------



## dasLasso (17. Januar 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme


Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar [emoji174]


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2017)

Starkbier schrieb:


> Um der Uneinigkeit innerhalb der Bikeszene entgegen zu wirken, haben wir einen einheitlichen Dresscode entwickelt, der sowohl die Uphill-, wie auch die Downhill-Fraktion gleichermaßen ansprechen sollte und somit zu einer langfristigen Vereinigung beider Fraktionen führen wird! Somit können wir in Zukunft endlich an einem Strang ziehen. In diesem kleinen Streifen wurde zum ersten Mal die Praxistauglichkeit erprobt. (Vorsicht, Intro sehr schrill, Lautstärke regulieren)



Bisschen homerotisch, aber unterhaltsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (16. März 2017)




----------



## Newbiee (16. März 2017)

Starkbier schrieb:


> Um der Uneinigkeit innerhalb der Bikeszene entgegen zu wirken, haben wir einen einheitlichen Dresscode entwickelt, der sowohl die Uphill-, wie auch die Downhill-Fraktion gleichermaßen ansprechen sollte und somit zu einer langfristigen Vereinigung beider Fraktionen führen wird! Somit können wir in Zukunft endlich an einem Strang ziehen. In diesem kleinen Streifen wurde zum ersten Mal die Praxistauglichkeit erprobt. (Vorsicht, Intro sehr schrill, Lautstärke regulieren)



The F... did I just watch?


----------



## Haukejunior (16. März 2017)

T!ll schrieb:


>


Was das für ein Bike?


----------



## Teuflor (16. März 2017)

Ein Canyon! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (23. März 2017)

Da ihr nicht weiter kommt: Vermutlich ein Hardtail!


----------



## T!ll (23. März 2017)

Richtig  Ein Grand Canyon SLX aus 2016.  Rollt auch hier ein paar mal durch's Bild:

https://videos.mtb-news.de/47731/fahrgemeinde_iv_facetten_des_winters


----------



## duesi_I (10. Mai 2017)

Habe euch Mal bewegte Bilder von meinem Arbeitsweg aufgenommen


----------



## SoundVibration (5. Juni 2017)

Seit 2 Jahren: Freunde und Arbeitskollegen kaufen Spectral Alu und Carbon wie warme Semmeln, Wahnsinn, schätze den Anteil auf >50% unter allen Bike-Kontakten. So bleibt nicht aus, dass im Video mal zwei vor mir her fahren. Für Spectral-Interessenten hier mal paar Bewegungsstudien


----------



## ostseeracer (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## ostseeracer (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big D (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted 16310 (5. Juli 2017)

Mit dem Torque FRX auf der Z-Line in Saalbach-Hinterglemm:


----------



## ostseeracer (12. September 2017)




----------



## Barney_1 (12. September 2017)

ostseeracer schrieb:


>


Hut ab, mit dem Spectral in Braunlage unterwegs ?

Barney_1


----------



## ostseeracer (12. September 2017)

Jepp!! Ist halt m(ein) Bike für alles


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. September 2017)

.


----------



## firstmanonbike (17. September 2017)

Dein Hund hat die bessere Performance!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. September 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Dein Hund hat die bessere Performance!


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## AndreasMayer (18. September 2017)

schön  schön. einige abschnitte  habe ich wieder erkannt aber nicht alles . immer wieder schön .
Noch schöner wenns vor da hausdia is.

gruß A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2017)

ostseeracer schrieb:


>


Mit Verlaub. Das ist wirklich ein sehr langweiliges Video. Man sieht immer das gleiche und das über 8min. lang. Wäre toll gewesen, die POV vom Helm aus zu haben.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. September 2017)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> schön  schön. einige abschnitte  habe ich wieder erkannt aber nicht alles . immer wieder schön .
> Noch schöner wenns vor da hausdia is.
> 
> gruß A


Da bin ich aber gespannt ob du wirklich einiges erkannt hast ...


----------



## AndreasMayer (19. September 2017)

also letzte Woche noch am Hoxberg und Umgebung rumgeeiert und einige mir neue Trails gefunden.
die Stelle bei 3:50 bin  ich zu 99 Prozent gefahren und hab mich da "langgemacht" 

Sind da auch Abschnitte aus Berus dabei ?
gruß


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. September 2017)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> also letzte Woche noch am Hoxberg und Umgebung rumgeeiert und einige mir neue Trails gefunden.
> die Stelle bei 3:50 bin  ich zu 99 Prozent gefahren und hab mich da "langgemacht"
> 
> Sind da auch Abschnitte aus Berus dabei ?
> gruß


Na wenn du das nächste mal aufm Hoxberg bist kommste kurz vorbei dann fahren wir zusammen...Berus war übrigens nix dabei.
Alles bei mir aufm Hügel und selbst gemacht


----------



## AndreasMayer (20. September 2017)

Nix berus.....ok..
Bei dir fahren wir meistens vorbei....
Das liegt auf dem weg.
Gruss a


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Oktober 2017)

War gestern mit den Kids im Park und habe ein wenig gespielt. Geht gar nicht so schlecht mit dem Spectral und ich bin froh die M genommen zu haben. 

Kilck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2017)

Weiß nicht, ob das schon als Action bezeichnet werden kann... Ich komme langsam recht gut zurecht mit dem neuen Rad.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Dezember 2017)

Da heute durch eine Jagd meine Trails ums Haus fast alle gesperrt waren, hab ich ein wenig rumgegeigelt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Nicht wirklich viel Action aber es wird langsam. Das letzte Mal als ich dort war, war ich noch unsicher und bin nur so weit gesprungen, dass das HR die letzte Kante touchiert hat. Nun geht es einen knappen Meter weiter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2018)

Ich bin gestern mal woanders rumgefahren. Macht schon Spaß das Ganze und die 30km Anfahrt haben auch was für die Kondi getan.


----------



## adsiebenaz (6. März 2018)

Spectral von 2014 und nen Gimbal aus China...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2018)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Spectral von 2014 und nen Gimbal aus China...


Kannst du Mal was mehr zu dem gimbal erzählen?


----------



## adsiebenaz (6. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kannst du Mal was mehr zu dem gimbal erzählen?



Klar. 
Ist nen Feiyu Tech WG2 3 Axis am klassischen Chesty. 
Das Teil tut was es soll und ist für mich ne Offenbarung um endlich von den verwackelten Bildern weg zu kommen.

Man muss sich schon etwas damit beschäftigen, in der Feiyu Tech App lassen sich Motorenstärke und Folgegeschwindigkeit einstellen, dies muss man so abstimmen das die Motoren nicht anfangen zu Brummen.

Falls du noch fragen hast nur raus damit, bin grad noch zu müde um mehr zu schreiben [emoji1]


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2018)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Spectral von 2014 und nen Gimbal aus China...



Geiles Lied. Artist?


----------



## adsiebenaz (9. März 2018)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Geiles Lied. Artist?



Still Ill heißt die Kapelle. In der Video Beschreibung ist der link zu ihrem Facebook Profil.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Klar.
> Ist nen Feiyu Tech WG2 3 Axis am klassischen Chesty.
> Das Teil tut was es soll und ist für mich ne Offenbarung um endlich von den verwackelten Bildern weg zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Danke dir habe bei denen leider keine für ne session gefunden also weiter suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2018)

War heute mal wieder im Dirt. Das erste Mal, dass ich mir diesen Table getraut habe.


----------



## ostseeracer (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (12. Mai 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (4. Juli 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. September 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. September 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. September 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (11. September 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. September 2018)




----------



## ostseeracer (16. September 2018)




----------



## RedOrbiter (16. September 2018)

Mit Gletschersicht

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## ostseeracer (2. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Blex (14. November 2018)

Meine Freundin hat dieses Jahr angefangen mit Biken.
Anbei ein Wochenende im Erzgebirge mit ihrem Spectral und meinem Ex Strive.






Und noch ein kurzer Clip vom neuen Torque während meiner letzten Mittagspause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (1. März 2019)




----------



## ostseeracer (29. Mai 2019)




----------



## ostseeracer (30. Mai 2019)




----------



## ostseeracer (31. Mai 2019)




----------



## ostseeracer (31. Mai 2019)




----------



## Blex (31. Mai 2019)

beste Quali gibt Youtube ab 1440p aus, ENJOY


----------



## Blex (11. Juni 2019)

beste Quali gibt Youtube ab 1440p aus, ENJOY


----------



## Blex (1. Juli 2019)

Seit gestern zurück von einem 1,5 Wöchigen Bikepark Roadtrip.
In den ersten 1,5 Tage waren wir in Winterberg bevor es weiter nach Serfaus, Sölden und Leogang ging.

Anbei das erste von 4 Videos.
Wie immer, min. 1440p für beste Qualität auf Youtube


----------



## Blex (2. Juli 2019)

Anbei das zweite von 4 Videos. 2 Tage Bikepark Serfaus.

Wie immer, min. 1440p für beste Qualität auf Youtube


----------



## Blex (3. Juli 2019)

Anbei das dritte von 4 Videos. 2 Tage Area 47 und Bike Republic Sölden.

Wie immer, min. 1440p für beste Qualität auf Youtube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (4. Juli 2019)

Anbei das letzte von 4 Videos.
Leider nur 1 Tag Leogang, die Hand wollte irgendwie den Lenker nach nem Crash nicht mehr halten 
Diesmal ein wenig anders im Videostyle.

Wie immer, min. 1440p für beste Qualität auf Youtube


----------



## ostseeracer (9. Juli 2019)




----------



## ostseeracer (10. Juli 2019)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. Juli 2019)




----------



## ostseeracer (11. Juli 2019)




----------



## Blex (21. Juli 2019)

just another awesome days... Diesmal in der Bikewelt Schöneck... 
Die Bikes sind ein Torque CF 9.0 2018 und ein Spectral CF 8.0 von 2019.

Am besten 1440p Videoquali auswählen damit Youtube nicht nur Matsch ausgibt


----------



## Blex (31. Juli 2019)

this time a bit enduro 
Am besten 1440p Videoquali auswählen damit Youtube nicht nur Matsch ausgibt.


----------



## Blex (5. August 2019)

no music, just raw, new jumpline klinovec and some secret ones


----------



## ostseeracer (19. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (26. August 2019)

this time, full run on black / jumpline in Klinovec. removed some transfer parts of the trail to shrink the full run a bit down... lovely synthy wave music under the raw sound


----------



## Blex (8. Oktober 2019)

We have spent 2 days in Saalbach Hinterglemm for our Bikepark season closing and it was a blast 
We have faced rain, mud and snow, did a hicking over the mountains to bikepark Leogang which wasn't that easy in the snow 
use at least 1440p for video quality it deserves


----------



## ostseeracer (21. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Blex (22. Oktober 2019)

First-time @bikeparkinnsbruck and it was a blast. It´s all about fun.
Awesome that not everything is shaped as an autobahn. ????‍♂️  


use at least 1440p for video quality it deserves


----------



## Blex (24. Oktober 2019)

Well, I have just finished my "so far" 2019 edit. 
I´m really thankful that I was able to see so many different locations and meet so many awesome people 

I am hoping you guys enjoy the video as I do. 
800GB of video files on my hard drive did not make it any easier for me to put everything in a short edit 

Ride on and always do what you can´t.

locations:
Homespots Leipzig 
Bikepark Klinovec
Bike Circus Saalbach Hinterglemm
Bikepark Leogang
Bikepark Winterberg
Bikepark Elstra
Bikepark Hahnenklee
Bikepark Serfaus Ladis
Bikerepublic Sölden
Bikepark Schöneck
Bikepark Innsbruck
Snowspace Salzburg (Snowboard)
Oberwiesenthal (Ski)

use at least 1440p for video quality it deserves!!


----------



## Blex (13. Dezember 2019)

nope, no bike parks today, just homespots in Leipzig / Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (6. Januar 2020)

This time, 2 Torques, another local spot, 60-70 min away from Leipzig <3


----------



## Blex (8. Februar 2020)




----------



## taifi (8. Februar 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> This time, 2 Torques, another local spot, 60-70 min away from Leipzig <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the dvo jade feeling ? better thant x2 performance ?


----------



## Blex (9. Februar 2020)

taifi schrieb:


> How is the dvo jade feeling ? better thant x2 performance ?



I did not expect that the coil shock (Jade in this case) performs that good... I will not go back to air, much smoother, more robust... I had 3 services on the x2 last year, !!!Fox did a super good and fast service every time!!! but yeah, this was also one reason to move to a more robust shock type... the X2 is my spare shock now


----------



## Blex (13. April 2020)

Torque getting some airtime


----------



## Blex (24. Mai 2020)




----------



## mtO (24. Mai 2020)

Fliegt sich gut mit dem Spectral


----------



## Blex (4. Juni 2020)

fast metal GoPro quicky from Winterberg 2020...


----------



## ostseeracer (18. Juni 2020)




----------



## Blex (22. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (23. Juni 2020)




----------



## Blex (25. Juni 2020)

Shred and the City / a mountain bike short film in and around Leipzig  The idea of this video is to show the spots we ride, differently.
Please take a seat and enjoy the show as we SHRED the CITY.
Keep in mind, always be friendly and respectful towards 
EVERYBODY and EVERYTHING or in short: don't be an AS*H*LE 

Thanks to all builders out there which make our sport possible.

Filmed in and around Leipzig, we will not share any location details. 
Join the community, ask nicely and ride with along


----------



## ostseeracer (26. Juni 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (27. Juni 2020)




----------



## Blex (21. Juli 2020)




----------



## Blex (16. August 2020)

Brandnertal... was nen geiler Platz


----------



## ostseeracer (20. September 2020)




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (29. September 2020)




----------



## Blex (5. Oktober 2020)

October hot laps in Elstra / Black Mountain Bikepark / Germany 🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (5. Oktober 2020)

Wirklich sehr coole Videos . Aaaaaaber was zur Hölle hast du mit diesem armen Lenker gemacht?


----------



## Blex (5. Oktober 2020)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr coole Videos . Aaaaaaber was zur Hölle hast du mit diesem armen Lenker gemacht?


Schutz vorm bösen Schlepplift


----------



## ostseeracer (21. November 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (4. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (16. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Blex (17. Dezember 2020)

dear year 2020… from a biking point of view you were great!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (19. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (28. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (7. Januar 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (10. Januar 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (23. Januar 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (2. Februar 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (5. Februar 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (14. Februar 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## Blex (5. März 2021)

new bike day... Sender CFR FMD in M und Mullet... dazu noch nen neuer Spot... es ist einfach nur geil <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (7. März 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (19. März 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (26. März 2021)




----------



## Blex (31. März 2021)

March freeride / downhill clips from my GoPro... Featuring the all new Sender CFR FMD and my 2018 Torque ;-)


----------



## ostseeracer (11. April 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (18. April 2021)




----------



## Blex (26. April 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (27. April 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (20. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (25. Mai 2021)

First bikepark laps 2021 with the all new Sender CFR FMD 

Bikepark Klinovec / czech republic
Black Mountain Bikepark Elstra / germany


----------



## ostseeracer (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (5. Juni 2021)




----------



## Blex (6. Juni 2021)

1 Sender CFR FMD, 2 days, 2 parks 

Bikepark Winterberg / Germany
Bikepark Willingen / Germany


----------



## ostseeracer (12. Juni 2021)




----------



## Blex (15. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (22. Juni 2021)

new sender CFR FMD during some chill fun downhill / jump laps


----------



## Blex (16. Juli 2021)

1st time PDS / Portes Du Soleil und 1st time live downhill world cup


----------



## Blex (2. August 2021)




----------



## Blex (14. September 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (2. November 2021)




----------



## Blex (5. November 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (10. November 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (6. Dezember 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (3. Januar 2022)




----------



## ostseeracer (30. Januar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (3. Mai 2022)




----------



## ostseeracer (5. Mai 2022)




----------

